# Наше творчество > Проза >  Игроки поневоле. Жанр ЛитРПГ, роман от Архимага

## Архимаг

*ИГРОКИ ПОНЕВОЛЕ (GlobalNet)*
Жанр ЛитРПГ. Всё написанное является вымыслом, все совпадения с реальными именами или названиями, если такие обнаружатся - случайны.
*Глава 1. Веселье начинается.*
_Закрыв глаза, откроешь рог,
Просыплешь глюки на порог...
Эола Великая, менестрель Империи Оллеграф эпохи Перерождения_

*Атака 1. Пётр*
 Итак, я в Глобалнете.
Начальный интерфейс: 
_Выберите имя!
Выбрать из готовых / выдумать самостоятельно_
Выбрать самостоятельно
_Введите имя_
Что же такое выбрать? Чтобы не выделяться - мне в моей ситуации выделяться нельзя.
"Разрушитель 2031" - годится. Ну и ничего, что с таким именем бегает 2030 игроков - меньше внимания привлечет, что мне и нужно.
_Выберите расу. Доступные расы: человек, эльф, гном, вольф_
Что за вольф? Ага, читаю описание: это плохо видящие подземные жители, что-то вроде кротов, увеличенных вчетеверо. Хм, не знаю, кому так играть интересно - мне как-то никак...
"Человек"
_Выберите аватар_
Так-так, здесь можно выбрать какой-то готовый внешний вид, кстати, а как тогда отличать других игроков, если, скажем, все выглядят как "аватар-33"? Ага, читаю описание - каждому аватару придаются некоторые индивидуальные черты. Ну ладно, выбираем мощного воина... нет, не потому, что я в жизни далеко не "качок"... ну правда и не "ботан", но достаточно средний человек. А потому, что в игре может понадобиться сила, условно-игровая физическая сила. Итак, аватар-33: рост 2 метра, способность поднять груз - до 200 кг, способность неопределенно долго носить груз - до 100 кг, наносимый урон при ударе кулаком: 20 единиц жизни
_Внимание: наносимый урон при ударе кулаком будет расти при получении вами более высоких уровней._
Непхохо, при сотом уровне, думаю, ударом кулака смогу валить приличного быка. Шутка. А может быть кстати и не шутка - это же игра!
_Начальный жизненный ресурс: 100 едиинц жизни. В случае утери ресурса  жизни - когда останется 10 единиц жизни, ваши движения станут замедленны, а урон, наносимый кулаками и любым оружием будет уменьшен на 50%, когда останется 0 единиц жизни, вы попадаете в чистилище, в котором проведете 10 минут игрового времени, после чего возродитесь в выбранной вами генеральной резиденции, утеряв все приобретенные вещи и опыт, за исключением вещей, имеющих метку "Не могут быть утеряны"
Ваш уровень: 1. Вы сможете выбрать генеральную резиденцию, только получив уровень 10 и имея в наличии сумму, необходимую для покупки помещения для генеральной резиденции. До выбора генеральной резиденции вы будете возрождаться в точке первого посещения GlobalNet._
Ну "чудесно". Значит, мне нельзя далеко уходить от первой точки, пока не "прокачаю" уровень до 10.
_Выберите роль.    Доступные роли: 
== воины: мечник, лучник, оператор баллисты, всадник кулбрулея
== маги: боевик, целитель, маг стихий, маг развития_
Что это за маг? Ага, вот примечания -  такой маг может обеспечить, например, быстрый рост всяких растений, а также произвести укрепление техники и т.д.
_== менестрель
== чиновник (только в Империи и Теократии)
== священнослужитель
== вольный землепашец
== торговец
== пират_
Что за кулбрулей такой? Ага, это животное, имеющее несколько конечностей, на двух задних прыгает, четырьмя передними дерется, а также можно подвесить на две из передних всякое оружие. Не, ну его, возня с животными меня никогда не привлекала... торговля кстати тоже, а пират не подходит по причине моего появления в Глобалнете. Мне нужно будет много общаться, наверно лучше всего выбрать воина
"Воин"
_Выберите подвид: мечник, лучник, оператор баллисты, всадник кулбрулея_
"Мечник"
Почитаю примечания...
_Выбрав роль, вы должны увеличивать свой уровень. Максимальный уровень - 1000. Если вдруг вам не понравится выбранная роль, вы можете в любой момент выбрать другую роль, при этом все полученные уровни, весь опыт и все вещи будут утеряны, за исключением вещей и опыта, имеющих метку "для всех ролей".
Начиная с 100 уровня, вы можете выбрать  одну дополнительную роль и стать мультиклассом, при этом уровень вашей первой роли не влияет на уровень дополнительной - имея например уровень 100 воина, выбрав дополнительную роль мага, начнете с уровня 1.
Начиная с уровня 200, вы можете выбрать третью роль, начиная с уровня 500 - четвертную роль.
Более 4 ролей принимать один игрок не может._
О как. Ну настолько вперед я глядеть не буду... хотя, кто знает, как повернется - мне ж на самом деле не уровни качать надо, а кое-что другое...
_Выберите локацию: вы можете выбрать одно из пяти государств:
Империя Оллеграф
Теократия Ктулхуленд
Вольные землепашцы Щер-Шушувалия (города-государства)
Эльфийское царство
Варварские племена
При этом с начальным уронем 1 в Империи, Теократии и Эльфийском царстве вы не можете попадать в города пока не увеличите уровень до 10.
Примечание. Вы можете купить уровени за реальные деньги: уровень 10 - 100$, уровень 20 - 400$, уровень 40 - 2000$, уровень 80 - 20000$._
Не хило! Понятно, почему владельцы игры, согласно какой-то там европейской статистике, за год попали в число первой сотни мультимиллиардеров!
Я хотел разумеется купить сразу уровень 10, чтобы не терять время, но Ашот мне отсоветовал - по его мнению, мне главное - не светиться, ничем не выделяться из массы обычных игроков, а хотя 100$ и небольшие деньги, их платит примерно треть от всех играющих, следовательно, для меня лучше начать с 1, как и основная масса.
Итак, куда мне податься? Ашот советовал либо Империю, либо варваров. Прикинем: кто у нас выбирает варваров? Обычно люди, желающие от души помахать дубинкой... а мне нужен кое-кто, причем этот кое-кто по характеру скорее ученый... ученых тут нет, зато есть маги, в том числе маги-исследователи. Как там… «Маг развития». А у варваров вряд ли много таких магов, значит, лучше все-таки выбрать империю.
"Империя Оллеграф"
_Принято. Сейчас вы перейдете в выбранную местность, ваш интерфейс: вверху слева  крупными зелеными цифрами - единицы жизни (100), когда единиц станет 30 и менее, цифры станут желтыми, когда единиц станет 10 и менее - цифры станут красными; ниже синими - единицы защиты (0), синими зачеркнутыми - единицы баф-жизни (0), синими прерывистыми  - персональная аптечка (в аптечке 0)
Ниже оранжевыми цифрами - наличие и статус оружия (количество оружия - 0, сила оружия - 0, повреждения оружия - 0, количество бафов оружия - 0)
Ниже карта и компас
В правом верхнем углу - главное окно системных сообщений, ниже место для чатов с выбранными игроками_
Я увидел синие всполохи телепорта, то есть перемещения, и появился на местности...
Весьма грустная местность, надо сказать. 
Каменные валуны были высотой с два человеческих роста. Между ними - местами что-то вроде почвы с чахлой травой, а чаще - каменная россыпь, галька, редко песок.
Найдя более-менее пологий склон, я забрался на валун.
Серая каменистая пустошь, впрочем где-то на горизонте (по компасу - справа) виднелась какая-то зеленая полоска - видимо, лес, далеко слева - какое-то темное марево, туда наверное лучше не ходить.
Я скосил глаза на себя. На ногах у меня были какие-то кожаные сандалии с ремешками, ноги прикрывали потертые кожаные штаны и на плечах болталась белая, нет, скорее сероватая рубашка из грубой ткани.
Как - и всё? А где оружие, дубинка хотя бы, меч? Тьфу. Понимаю, почему треть игроков платит 100$ и покупает сразу уровень 10.
Я поковырял почву ногой, огляделся, нагнулся и взял в руки крупный камень.
Так, а где квесты и как их брать?
Плохо на скорую руку, второпях попадать в игру - вон даже не знаю, где и что есть.
Пройдя пару минут, я услышал какое-то шебуршение, затаился за валуном и через минуту узрел выскочившего прямо на меня зеленого гоблина.
Тут же стукнул его камнем по голове... гоблин заверещал и ускакал прочь. 
_Системное сообщение: Вы нанесли ущерб противнику: минус 1 единица жизни._
Вот гадский папа, как же его мочить в таком случае?
Я решил побродить еще, присматриваясь к лежачим камням. Ведь для новичка должно быть все просто, никто не будет играть, если с самого начала на голову игрока  обрушить невероятные сложности. Через пять минут вдруг обратил внимание - некоторые валуны в основании имели другой цвет, несколько светлее, чем вверху. Я нагнулся и присмотрелся - да ничего особенного, камень как камень, только светлее. Пощупал рукой - кажется, еще и теплее...
Пока включать мозги и начинать мозговой штурм.
Что может сделать новичок, не имея никакого оружия? Стукнуть куда-то ногой...
Я размахнулся и пнул ногой светлое основание валуна. По счастью, в игре не реализовали болевые ощущения, в реале я бы никогда не вздумал бить голой ногой по камням. Нога прошла насквозь, основание валуна изменило цвет.
_Вы открыли тайник природы. Вами открыто деяние "Тайники природы".  Когда вы откроете 300 тайников, ваш опыт увеличится на 1000 единиц.
Вы обнаружили оружие: Кастет простой. Ударная сила - минус 50 единиц жизни. Ограничение по уровню игрока: не имеет ограничений._
Упс, только 50. А сколько у гоблина? По умолчанию вроде 100. Тогда... но ведь руки у меня две - ударив двумя кастетами, я убью гоблина на месте!
Стоп. Это мне теперь ходить до скончания веков... тьфу, несколько дней и искать другие кастеты?
А если включить мозги... я засек направление по компасу и стал идти строго на север. Пройдя 5 минут, не нашел ни одного валуна со светлым основанием.
Вернулся. Пошел строго на восток... через три минуты нашел следующий валун со светлым основанием.
Размахнулся ногой...
_Вы открыли тайник природы. Вами подтверждено деяние "Тайники природы".  Когда вы откроете еще 298 тайников, ваш опыт увеличится на 1000 единиц._
_Вы обнаружили украшение: ожерелье из зубов гоблина. Воздействие на противника: с вероятностью 50% противник уровня ниже 100 убежит, предпочитая не вступать в военные действия против вас. Воздействие на игрока: с вероятностью 50% игрок не захочет иметь с вами дела._
Атас, вот же хитрая постановка вопроса.
Но мне оно не нужно...
Я вернулся к валуну и стал делать круги: круг на расстоянии 1 минуты ходьбы от валуна с кастетом... на расстоянии полторы минуты... через какое-то время я нашел еще валун со светлым основанием. В общем, потратив час времени, я обнаружил, что валуны с тайниками расположены в определенной последовательности: от очередного валуна нужно идти полторы минуты на юго-запад, там оказывается еще один тайник с кастетом (но больше двух мне не нужно), а если от нового валуна идти строго на юг, через две минуты будет кое-что получше!
_Вы открыли тайник природы. Вами подтверждено деяние "Тайники природы".  Когда вы откроете еще 295 тайников, ваш опыт увеличится на 1000 единиц.
Вы обнаружили оружие: трубка шамана с отравленными иглами. Ударная сила - минус 50 единиц жизни. Затем каждую минуту минус 10 единиц жизни в течение 5 секунд. Ограничение по классу: кроме вольных землепашцев. Ограничение по уровню игрока: не ниже уровня 2._
Упс... придется пока обходиться кастетами.
Я забрался на очередной пологий валун и долго пытался понять, где могут прятаться гоблины. Спустя две минуты, мне показалось, что где-то впереди есть некое шевеление. Я спустился вниз и потопал вперед.
Уже на подходе к выбранному месту я услышал звуки - по-видимому, тут действительно были гоблины, причем было их много.
Ну и как я их буду крошить? По одному? Одев ожерелье с зубами, чтобы не нападали? А вот нападут.
Нет, тут надо включать мозги. Я подкрался к краю длинного и высокого валуна и заглянул внутрь. На более-менее большом пустом пространстве сновали и ругались не меньше сотни гоблинов. Валун же стоял неровно - верхушка нависала над несколькими сидящими под ним гоблинами. Я обошел валун сзади и обратил внимание, что основание его подрыто какими-то то ли кротами, то ли другими существами.
Я разбежался и прыгнул, изо всех сил лягнув валун сзади. Валун неожиданно легко покатился вперед.
_Вами уничтожено 25 гоблинов. Вами открыто деяние "Одним махом семерых убивахом". Уничтожьте еще 100 раз не менее 7 противников одновременно и получите 10000 единиц опыта.
БУММ!
Внимание! Ваш уровень повышен до 2!_
Ух как хорошо! Ведь зловреды, несмотря на висящее ожерелье, уже смекнули, что валун упал не просто так, и понеслись, дико вопя, в мою сторону!
Я вскочил на другой валун, быстренько приложил трубку к губам и стал обстреливать подбегающих гоблинов отравленными иглами.
Гоблины замедлялись и падали почти у моих ног...
Через две минуты, когда гора упавних гоблинов стала мне по пояс, оставшиеся гоблины завизжали и бросились прочь..._
БУММ!
Внимание! Ваш уровень повышен до 3!_
Ну, с такими успехами, надеюсь, за день я прокачаюсь до нужного уровня 10 и смогу пойти в какое-никакое людное место...
Кстати надо оборать гоблинов – вдруг там есть что-то стоящее.
_Вами найдено: тряпка грязная – 15 штук…_
Блин, вот шутники разработчики!!!
_… ожерелье жемчужное – 1 штука, нож гоблина костяной – 1 штука, нос приставной костяной – 1 штука…_
Что такое?! Какой-такой нос? Действительно нос… одевается на нос и делает вид, что нос длиной 15 см…
Надо бы посмотреть, что еще хорошего тут есть. Ага, так и есть – вот ямка, в ней явно что-то зарыто…
_Вы открыли тайник гоблинов. Вами начато деяние "Тайники гоблинов".  Когда вы откроете еще 299  тайников, ваш опыт увеличится на 1000 единиц.
Вами получен Мешочек с золотом гоблинов. В мешочке – 1000 золотых монет. 
Внимание! Это грязное золото, если вы попытаетесь на него что-то купить в городе, вас арестует стража за черное колдовство…_

ПОЯСНЕНИЯ
"Баф" - дополнительное временное усиление (действия или оружия)
"Непись" - НП (иногда пишут НПС) - неигровой персонаж. Игровые пресонажи - это люди-игроки в игре. Неигровой персонаж - персонаж, за которого играет компьютер, а не человек.
Неигровой персонаж обычно выдает "квесты" - поручения на выплнение некого поиска или некой работы, после выполнения следует награда - "очки опыта" или игровые деньги.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (29.03.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

_Атака 2. Юлия_

О черт, это надо же так вляпаться!
Нет, мужикам все-таки легче – ушел в игру и все забыл.
А я так не могу… а вдруг эти мерзавцы найдут нас и в игре? А вдруг как-нибудь узнают… хотя Петин друг Ашот, который нас сюда спрятал, утверждает, что не смогут найти. А кто он такой? Если не самый главный админ (а он явно не самый главный админ), то его самого могут прищучить и он все расскажет… нет, не могу я себя ощущать спокойно, хотя Петр и сказал «Не волнуйся, нас тут не найдут – безусловно и стопроцентно»
И как тут играть? Нет, в двух словах мне сказали, но опять же Ашот сказал, лучше сразу вдвоем в игре не появляться, как раз чтобы исключить самую малейшую возможность отслеживания, а уже потом вместе, вдвоем попасть в какой-либо клан…
Но как же это неприятно…
_Выберите имя!_
_Выбрать из готовых / выдумать самостоятельно_
Выбрать самостоятельно
_Введите имя_
«Ларинаэль»
_Выберите расу. Доступные расы: человек, эльф, гном, вольф_
«Эльф»
_Выберите аватар_
Ну что ж, если я жизни я не красавица, то здесь это можно и поправить – будем самой прекрасной эльфийкой… хотя нет, опять же Ашот сказал – не выделяйтесь… не привлекайте внимания… тьфу, и красавицей побыть нельзя… а так хочется. Да ладно, я думаю все девушки, кто выбрал расу «Эльфы», постараются сделать себя покрасивее – так что тут особо выделяться и не получится.
Итак: волосы – белые, глаза – голубые, рост – 170 см… стандартная физиономия красавицы-эльфийки… ага, вот можно выбрать – цвет глаз – переливающийся!
_Внимание: данная опция платная. Цена – 400$._
Да тьфу! Вот наглецы! Ладно, обойдемся обычными голубыми глазами…
А что, платье выбрать нельзя? Жалко…
_Внимание: каждый эльф имеет предрасположенность к магии. Если вы выберите другую роль, то одновременно всегда будете иметь уровень магии 1._
Хм, а зачем тогда выбирать другую роль? Кстати оно и меньше бросаться в глаза будет…
_Начальный жизненный ресурс: 100 едиинц жизни. В случае утери ресурса  жизни - когда останется 10 единиц жизни, ваши движения станут замедленны, а урон, наносимый кулаками и любым оружием будет уменьшен на 50%, когда останется 0 единиц жизни, вы попадаете в чистилище, в котором проведете 10 минут игрового времени, после чего возродитесь в выбранной вами генеральной резиденции, утеряв все приобретенные вещи и опыт, за исключением вещей, имеющих метку "Не могут быть утеряны"
Ваш уровень: 1. Вы сможете выбрать генеральную резиденцию, только получив уровень 10 и имея в наличии сумму, необходимую для покупки помещения для генеральной резиденции. До выбора генеральной резиденции вы будете возрождаться в точке первого посещения GlobalNet._
Понятно… что ничего не понятно… что за точка первого посещения?
_Выберите роль.    Доступные роли:_ 
_== воины: мечник, лучник, оператор баллисты, всадник кулбрулея
== маги: боевик, целитель, маг стихий, маг развития
== менестрель
== чиновник (только в Империи и Теократии)
== священнослужитель
== вольный землепашец
== торговец
== пират_
Пират! Ха-ха-ха. В детстве я играла в пиратов и носилась с кривой саблей из картона. И пусть не говорят, что это не женское занятие – просто взрослая женщина завоевывает мужиков без всяких сабель.
"Маг"
_Выберите подвид: боевик, целитель, маг стихий, маг развития_
Тут я зависла. Боевик – не… это не по мне, я не боевик, детство это детство, но драки и мордобои – не моё. А-а, хотя маг – он не будет заниматься мордобоем, он скорее всего будет пулять файерболами…. Целитель – ну-у скучно это, это сидеть в больнице и лечить… э-э, а кого тут лечить? И есть ли больницы? Да наверняка есть, особенно в Империи.
_Выбрав роль, вы должны увеличивать свой уровень. Максимальный уровень - 1000. Если вдруг вам не понравится выбранная роль, вы можете в любой момент выбрать другую роль, при этом все полученные уровни, весь опыт и все вещи будут утеряны, за исключением вещей и опыта, имеющих метку "для всех ролей".
Начиная с 100 уровня, вы можете выбрать  одну дополнительную роль и стать мультиклассом, при этом уровень вашей первой роли не влияет на уровень дополнительной - имея например уровень 100 воина, выбрав дополнительную роль мага, начнете с уровня 1.
Начиная с уровня 200, вы можете выбрать третью роль, начиная с уровня 500 - четвертную роль.
Более 4 ролей принимать один игрок не может.
Примечание. Маг, начиная с уровня 50, может начать осваивать смежные роли – например, маг-боевик начать изучение магии целительства. Такой маг получает наименование мультимаг, а маг, освоивший все 4 вида магии – Архимаг._
А вот это неплохо. Ну… выберем нечто средне-нейтральное – маг стихий. Ведь маг стихий по сути воевать тоже сможет (это я подумала про Петра – если мы будет в одном клане, ему надо будет помогать по игре, он наверняка выберет воина по совету Ашота, воин и маг – нормальное сочетание, ни у кого не вызовет подозрений, что воин выбрал в напарники мага и общается с напарником поэтому чаще, чем с остальными игроками). Ведь противника можно не только файерболом остановить – можно, например, поднять песчаную бурю, поднять волну на море… э-э унести смерчем, а это как раз умения мага стихий.
_Выберите локацию: вы можете выбрать одно из пяти государств:_
_Империя Оллеграф
Теократия Ктулхуленд
Вольные землепашцы Щер-Шушувалия (города-государства)
Эльфийское царство
Варварские племена
При этом с начальным уронем 1 в Империи, Теократии и Эльфийском царстве вы не можете попадать в города пока не увеличите уровень до 10.
Примечание. Вы можете купить уровени за реальные деньги: уровень 10 - 100$, уровень 20 - 400$, уровень 40 - 2000$, уровень 80 - 20000$._
Ну дают, просто тянут деньги из игроков. Ха, а я думала – самая богатая – это наркомафия.
Прошлый век! Сейчас, наверно, самые богатые люди – владельцы игровых серверов. Легально и непыльно, раз – и в дамки!
Жалко, что Ашот отсоветовал покупать 10 уровень сразу… как еще эти уровни получать?
Что выберет Петр? Жаль, мы так спешили, что не успели все обсудить… Ну думаю Империю… ой… а как в Империи появится эльф, то есть эльфийка? Вот те и на… хотя – правилами вроде не запрещено, пусть будет империя.
"Империя Оллеграф"
_Принято. Сейчас вы перейдете в выбранную местность, ваш интерфейс: вверху слева  крупными зелеными цифрами - единицы жизни (100), когда единиц станет 30 и менее, цифры станут желтыми, когда единиц станет 10 и менее - цифры станут красными; ниже синими - единицы защиты (0), синими зачеркнутыми - единицы баф-жизни (1), синими прерывистыми  - персональная аптечка (в аптечке 0)
Ниже оранжевыми цифрами - наличие и статус способов воздействия (количество способов – 1 «Просьба», сила способа - 1, повреждения - 0, количество бафов на способы воздействия - 0)
Ниже карта и компас
В правом верхнем углу - главное окно системных сообщений, ниже место для чатов с выбранными игроками
Замелькал  синими всполохами телепорт, и я оказалась в лесу..._
Эльфийский лес, что ли? Так, минуточку, я же выбрала Империю…
Надо оглядеться. Да, и как я выгляжу? Я постарась осмотреть себя. Тьфу, ну и наряд, прямо побирушка с вокзала – какие-то тапки на ногах, простая белая хламида из непонятной материи и что-то на голове… я пдняла руки и сняла… венок.
Венок!? Что за ерунда? Венок! Из непонятных светло-зеленых цветочков, напоминающих кошачьи глаза…
Тут я вспомнила, что я эльф, и ощупала свои новые удлиненные ушки. Пустячок, а между прочим приятно.
Я вновь одела венок и огляделась. Сколько я понимаю, теперь надо найти какие-то квесты, чего-то там отгадать… 
Ну лес как лес, я на полянке, только деревья вокруг не совсем обычные, ну и правильно, я же в фантастическом лесу. Собственно стволы коричневые, листья зеленые, только форма листьев какая-то странная, ни на что не похожая. И ветки слегка качаются, хотя ветра нет. И листья как-то хитро крутятся, то влево, то вправо…
Одно из деревьев привлекло мое внимание. Его вернушка как-то странно наклонилась.
Я подошла ближе… тут сквозь кору проступило вытянутое зеленоватое лицо и зашептало: 
- Помоги…
Я подошла еще ближе и спросила:
- Чем же я могу помочь? Я маг начинающий – у меня всего первый уровень… ну где-то это значит типа ученик мага.
- Я дриада, - сказало лицо. – Меня заперли в больном дереве, чтобы я не могла отсюда выйти… помоги мне – получишь награду»
- А как я тебе помогу?
- Тут недалеко есть болото, там живет жаба по имени Джабба (тут мне вспомнились «Звездные войны», мда, такую жабу мне завались пока что не получится, с начальным-то уровнем!) Отними у нее мою волшубную веточку и принеси сюда!
Вот ничего себе!
- А… - заикнулась я и замолчала. Весь игровая программа не должна выдавать квесты, которые новичок не сможет выполнить!
- Хорошо, дриада, я принесу!
_Вами получен квест «Вернуть силу дриаде». Награда – 1000 единиц опыта, приобретение статуса «Друг дриад», 2 золотые монеты, повышение умения «Ловкость»_
Хм, а про увеличение уровня ни слова. И про всякие магические дела тоже…
Я отошла от больного дерева и задумалась. Джабба вряд ли маленькая жаба, значит что – значит мне нужно найти компанию или еще кого-то кто мне поможет.
Я пошла в противоположную от болота сторону (искомое болото подсветилось на моей карте красненьким кружочком), посматривая по сторонам и через 10 минут заметила зайца, попавшего в силки.
Заяц тоже заметил меня и заговорил человеческим голосом:
- Помоги мне, добрая эльфийка, освободи из капкана!
_Вами получено задание «Освободить зайца», при выполнении вы можете получить статус «Друг зайца», и также статус «Враг охотника» при условии, что охотник узнает об этом событии._
Вот как хитро!
Принять - выполнено
А как охотник узнает об этом событии?
Вспомнились детективы – отпечатки пальцев… хм… а маг я или не маг?
_Выполнено воздействие «Просьба мага стихий, уровень 1»_
- Стихия воздуха! Прошу – освободи зайца из силков!
_Исполнено воздействие «Просьба»_
_Получена 1 единица опыта мага стихий_
Заяц медленно поднялся в воздух, силки упали вниз.
- Благодарю, добрая эльфийка! – сказал заяц. – Могу ли я сделать что-то полезное для тебя?
- Пожалуй, да. Мне нужно кое-что получить от Джаббы…
- Ой! – заяж аж всплеснул лапами. – Это непросто, это очень непросто! Но я знаю, кто сможет тебе помочь. Ступай влево, там через 600 моих прыжков есть избушка старушки Малании, она тебе поможет!
Ладно, потопали к Малании.
Я шла неторопясь (а спешить-то некуда), поглядывая на разные деревья - а они по пути действительно стали попадаться разные - с красной листвой, с синей листвой вперемешку с иголками, с разросшимися стволами, такая кучка деревьев, как будто родственники стоят рядышком.
Одну из таких кучек я обошла стороной - мне не понравилось, что когда я приблизилась на 20 метров, листики ближайших деревьев явно стали вытягиваться в мою сторону. Я быстренько завернула в сторону, от греха подальше.
Наконец показалась избушка. На двух курьих ножках. Без дверей и без окон.
Я обошла ее со всех сторон - нет, стенки глухие... везде стенки глухие!
И в голове сама собой всплыла сказка "Избушка-избушка, повернить к лесу задом, ко мне передом"
Я и сказала:
- Избушка-избушка, повернись к лесу задом, ко мне передом!
Никакого результата.
Ах да, я же маг - опять использую Просьбу
_Выполнено воздействие «Просьба мага стихий, уровень 1»_
- Избушка-избушка, повернись к лесу задом, ко мне передом!
Избушка, кряхтя, повернулась ко мне передом, то есть дверью (хотя вот только что, при обходе со всех сторон, ни одной двери не было)
_Исполнено воздействие «Просьба»_
_Получена 1 единица опыта мага стихий_
На крылечко выползла старушка, подслеповато щурясь.
- Что тебе надобно, добрый молодец?
- Какой-такой молодец, - возмутилась я. - бабушка, девушка я, девушка!
- Э-хе-хе, годы мои, годы, глазки слепые совсем стали, - стала жаловаться старушка. - Что привело тебя ко мне?
- Надобно мне, бабушка, одолеть Джаббу, чтобы спасти дриаду...
- Хорошее дело, - одобрила старушка. - да только Джаббу так просто не одолеть. Его надо заговорить...
- А как?
- Есть на севере растение такое, "Среброликий тавёлочек". Надо сорвать его в полночь, растолочь вместе с крысиными хвостами, сжечь на медленном огне саламандры...
- Старушка... ты мне зубы не заговаривай, - я была в недоумении. Что, эта непись вообще не понимает, какому игроку какие задания давать? Какой север? У меня 1 уровень, я никуда не могу перемещаться. А ножками я туда буду топать не один месяц...
_Выполнено воздействие «Просьба мага стихий, уровень 1»_
- Стихия воздуха, а подними-ка ты избушку вверх на два метра!
_В просьбе отказано: ваш уровень слишком низок._
- Кха-кха-кха-кха, - какие-то странные звуки издала старушка - ну чисто баба-яга.
_Выполнено воздействие «Просьба мага стихий, уровень 1»_
- Стихия земли, расступись под...
Страшука не дала мне договорить.
- Не надо!! - завизжала она. - Не надо!! Дам я тебе чертово зелье, чтобы обездвижить Джаббу, дам, только остановись!
Вот оно что, тут надо еще думать, в каком случае какую стихию использовать!
- Хорошо, - сказала я, осторожно подходя к старушке. Старушка медленно наклонилась, зашарила рукой внизу... и внезапно плеснула мне в лицо какой-то синей жидкостью. Заслоняться мне было нечем, но я помнила, что на голове есть венок - я заранее стянула его и спрятала за спину... а тут рывком переместила перед лицом. И жидкость вспыхнула и сгорела у меня перед лицом.
_Выполнено магическое действие "Защита"
Получено 10 единиц опыта мага стихий_
- Так, - сказала я. - А ты знаешь, что у меня знакомый крот есть? Сейчас ты дашь мне настоящее средство против Джаббы, и если я через 3 часа не вернусь, он подроет землю под твоей избушкой и ты кое к кому в подземном царстве попадешь!
Малания злобно сверкнула глазами и сказала:
- Ушлая ты больно. Зачем тебе зелье, ты и так с Джаббой можешь справиться!
Но тем не менее нашарила какую-то бутыль, протянула мне и сказала:
- Вот это Джабба должен выпить!
Э-э-э...
- А как я заставлю его это сделать?
- А это не мое дело! - Малания выпрямилась, подбоченясь. - Может тебе еще и пойти самой с Джаббой поговорить?
- А...
- Ну нету у меня больше средств - пошла на попятный Малания, видимо помня, что со мной соориться невыгодно. - нету. Найди способ... пусть выпьет!
- И что с ним случится в таком случае?
- Заснет на 4 часа, и ты сможешь взять любой предмет из его хранилища.
Я пошла обратно, спрятав бутылочку с зельем в карман.
Как заставить Джаббу выпить бутылочку? Ничего умного мне в голову не приходило, и я добрела практически до больного дерева с дриадой.
Надо с ней посоветоваться...
Я подошла к дереву и постучала по нему. Дриада выглянула из ствола и настороженно спросила:
- Как, уже?
- Да нет... мне вот дали какое-то зелье. Надо, чтобы Джабба его выпил. А как это сделать? Он что, дурак, пить неизвестное?
Дриада задумалась, а потом сказала: 
- Джабба очень любит сок дерева Похо. Найди дерево, набери сока... и размешай его вместе с зельем - Джабба и не заметит, что в бутылочке не только сок Похо, а еще и сонное зелье!
- Спасибо за совет.
Теперь бы еще найти дерево Похо... так, а у меня между прочим зяац в друзьях
- Заяц! - крикнула я.
Ничего и никого... как же мне его позвать?
_Выполнено воздействие «Просьба мага стихий, уровень 1»_
- Стихия воздуха! Отнеси мои слова зайцу! Заяц - ты мне нужен!
_Исполнено воздействие «Просьба»
Получена 1 единица опыта мага стихий_
Из-за дерева выскочил заяц.
- Заяц, а заяц, а ты мне можешь подсказать, где найти дерево Похо?
- Его не надо искать, - снисходительно сказал заяц. - Его надо позвать!
Он как-то по-особенному засвистел, заурчал, и через минуту из земли полезло нечто... ну не похоже оно было на дерево, похоже было на куст с толстыми ветками и красными с прожилками плодами.
Ага, но мне не сок плодов нужен...
_Выполнено воздействие «Просьба мага стихий, уровень 1»_
- Стихия воды! Отдай мне часть сока дерева Похо!
_Исполнено воздействие «Просьба»
Получена 1 единица опыта мага стихий_
Я подставила сосуд с зельем, и в него из воздуха полилась вязкая красная жидкость.
Дерево завизжало, замотало ветками и моментально скрылось обратно в земле.
Ну вроде всё... теперь надо заставить этого Джаббу отпить...
Я вышла к болоту и закричала:
- Джабба, джабба!
Ноль реакции.
Я покрутилась вокруг, присматривая, чем бы взбаламутить болото. Ага, вот подходящий толстый обломок дерева. Я с трудом подняла его, поднесла к краю болота и уронила...
Из болота вылетел фонтан грязной воды (вовремя я отскочила), и на берег, переваливаясь, вылез Джабба. Определенно, программисты сомтрели "Звездные войны", похож, действительно похож.
- Ты  - зарокотал он громовым голосом. - Сейчас ты умрешь! Ты будешь умирать долго и мучительно, за то, что осмелилась потревожить мой покой!
- О великий Джабба! - затараторила я испуганным голосом. - Меня послал в подарок тебе великий и ужасный Ходжа Насреддин (что я несу?! А, непись, откуда он про Насреддина знает)!  Ходжа кланяется вам в пояс (какой пояс у Джаббы?! Ну бред я сказала!) и передает пламенный интернациональный привет! Да здравствует Че Гевара, Гитлер капут!
Джабба выпучил глаза и наклонил голову.
- Великий Ходжа Насреддин, зная вашу любовь к горячительным напиткам, вместе со мной дарит вам вот это! - и я протянула Джаббе несчастную склянку.
- О-о-о-о-о! - взмычал Джабба. - не знаю, кто такой Насреддин, но подарки он послал отменные! Вкуснейший Похо-сок и эльфийская магичка на закуску - молодец, хвалю! Только перед тем, как отведать сока Похо, я велю тебя приковать к пню распятий...
Я скосила глаза. В стороне действительно стоял какой-то старый и подозрительно грязный пень, шириной в три метра. На призыв Джаббы из-за деревьев выскочили четыре гоблина.
- Дозволено ли мне сказать, о великий Джабба, Насреддин специально просил передать, что эльфиек-магичек надежнее всего приковывать ветками дерева, в котором живет дриада!
Джабба зарычал и махнул рукой, гоблин передал ему заветную скланку и Джабба опрокинул все ее содержимое себе в глотку.
- М-м-м-м-м! М-м!- М-м! М-м... м... хрррр... - через несколько секунд Джабба развалился на земле, причем половина его туловища сползла обратно в болото.
Гоблины подошли ко мне и взяли за руки.
- Эй, ребята, разве вы не слышали, что эльфиек надо приковывать только ветвями дерева, в котором живет дриада?
Гоблины зависли. Мозгов у них, видимо, слишком мало.
- Короче... Джабба сказал - приковать! - выдал один гоблин.
- Ветвями дерева, в котором живет дриада. Ты же слышал? - Я уткнула палец в гоблина и с нажимом повторила:
- Ну ты же слышал!?
- Э... слышал...
- Так выполняй!
Гоблины опять зависли.
- А где мы возьмем ветви дерева, в котором живет дриада? - наконец разродился вопросом первый гоблин.
- Так я провожу и покажу!
- Так хозяин приказал приковать тебя к пню...
- Но он не сказал, приковать ли меня к пню ДО того, как я покажу вам дерево, в котором живет дриада!
Гоблины опять зависли.
- Тогда пошли! - наконец сказал гоблин.
- Так дриада не даст вам ветви просто так - мне нужно кое-что взять для дриады, и тогда она даст вам нужные ветви!
Гоблин промолчал. Потом сказал:
- Хозяин приказал...
- Ну ты тупой!  - возмутилась я. - Что сделал хозяин с тем гоблином, который не выполнил его приказ?
- Съел...
- Ну вот!! Ты хочешь быть съеденным?
- Не хочу!
- Тогда слушай: сейчас я возьму для дриады нужную вещь из хранилища хозяина, чтобы она дала вам нужные ветви, чтобы вы смогли приковать меня к пню, и тогда вы выполните приказ хозяина и прикуете меня к пню!
Гоблины растерялись.
Я подошла к туше Джаббы.
_Вы находитесь в контакте с хранилищем Джаббы. Вы можете выбрать любые два предмета и перенести их себе.
Предметы:
- Посох Времени
- Кусок Дерева богов
- Связующая нить болот
- Щит рыцаря (может быть использовано только воином 100 уровня)
- Кубышка с золотом
- Ветвь дерева дриад_
_- Магический посох Архимага (может быть магически использовано только магом 100 уровня. примечание. Маг уровнем ниже, имеющий этот предмет в своей виртуальной сумке, защищен от всех видов магического воздействия на сознание). Не может быть утерян, не может быть украден.
- Зуб дракона_
Ну веточка - понятно, мне, а что же еще выбрать?
Золото мне ой как нужно... но... посох архимага - это крутотень... в крайнем случае его ж даже продать можно!
Посох времени напомнил мне фильмы о перемещении во времени, а Кусок дерева богов - сказки про возвращение оных...
- Выбираю Ветвь дерева дриад и Магический посох Архимага!
_БУММ!
Вами получены предметы из хранилища Джаббы!
БУММ! БУММ!
Вами получен внеочередной уровень 20 - согласно Правилу посоха, маг, владеющий им, не может иметь уровень ниже 20, причем если посох быт отнят у существа выше, чем уровень игрока, игрок получает уровень 20 вне зависимости от своего уровня и вне очереди._
Что за ерунда! Ашот сказал, что все уровни идут последовательно, один за другим, причем первые 10 получить легко - надо просто ловить существа, путающиеся под ногами...
Но мне же лучше - не надо тратить весь день или даже несколько дней на получение уровня 10 для перемещение в город... ах да, есть проблема: какой уровень у Петра? И когда он получит уровень 10? 
Гоблины подошли ко мне, чтобы проводить к дриаде.
Посох... а что, если стукнуть им по голове? Это же не магическое использование! Я взяла Посох в руку и треснула гоблина по макушке. Гоблин без звука упал. Оставшиеся три гоблина завизжали и взяли меня в кольцо.
Вот мне всегда мама говорила - дура, ты сначала что-то делаешь, а потом думашь, а надо бы наоборот.
Я подняла Посох вверх, взяла в другую руку венок с головы, стала крутить его на пальце и сказала:

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (29.03.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

- Бууууу! - расширив глаза.
Гоблины задрожали и бросились врассыпную, крича: - Магия! Магия!
Дриада выглянула из дерева, когда я подошла и вежливо постучала по стволу.
- Вот она, веточка, - произнесла я. - И чего с ней надо делать?
- Ой, как хорошо! - обрадовалась дриада. - Просунь ее в это дупло! - и показала пальцем, который выглядел как нарисованный на коре дерева, на небольшое отверстие в стволе.
Я завела руку с Посохом за спину и осторожно сунула другой рукой веточку в дупло... веточка потянула руку внутрь, и кто-то схватил ее там и с силой дернул!
Я влетела в середину дерева... и вдруг оказалась на какой-то призрачной поляне, вокруг меня плясали много дриад!
- Ты привела новую рабыню! - закричала одна из дриад той дриаде, которая держала меня за руку.
Я вскинула Посох архимага. Он засветился, вокруг потемнело, завыл ветер, понеслись по небу черные облака, взлетели и закружились желтые листья.
Дриады закричали, уворачиваясь от стремительно бьющих их листьев
- Убери!! Убери это! - первая дриада задрожала и выпустила мою руку.
Посох налился красным светом, в небе забили молнии, раздался гром, заложивший мне уши.
- Убери! - кричала дриада. - мы сделаем все, что ты хочешь, только убери Посох!
- Клянись! - сказала я, помня слова программиста, петиного друга  -  в Глобалнете нельзя нарушать клятв, данных именем Верховных Богов.
- Клянусь, клянусь! - возопила дриада. С небес раздался громовой голос:
- Клятва услышана! Клятва не может быть нарушена!
Я сделала шаг назад... и оказалась вновь возде больного дерева.
Дриада вышла из дерева и видом побитой собаки и опустилась передо мной на колени:
- Прости... мы очень долго были заперты внутри коварным волшебством и перестали верить людям и эльфам...
- Не прощаю, - сказала я. - То есть со временем может быть и прощу - но вы должны теперь отслужить мне.
- Приказывай!
- Ай, нет. Сейчас мне ничего не нужно. А вот когда понадобится - тогда и прикажу! Да, кстати... а золотые монеты у вас есть?
- В неведомых болотах сгинуло очень много рыцарей... у каждого был толстый кошель...
- Хм, тогда для начала несите мне 100 тысяч золотых!
Дриада исчезла, я уселась ее ждать.
Что-то было неправильно. Программист же ясно сказал - набирайте уровень за уровнем, к 10-му уровню через недельку и золотишком обживетесь - если хорошо будете искать заначки под кочками... тысяч пять наверняка получите. Это если повезет найти скрытые квесты. А не повезет - ну попадете в город без денег, займете у торговца...
Дрирада появилась, за ней другая, за ней третья... каждая несла по два кошеля, по-видимому, утонувших рыцарей... я закинула это все в виртуальную сумку.
_БУММ!
Вами выполнен квест "Свободу дриаде". Ваш уровень вырос на единицу и составляет... 21 уровень. Вы получаете 10000 единиц опыта.
Вами выполнен скрытый квест "Заставь дриад служить себе". Вы получаете титул "Повелитель дриад". Вы получаете Кольцо мага стихий. Вы получаете титул "Меня нельзя обмануть". Все торговцы бдут давать вам 10% процентную скидку при покупке товара._
Интерфейс показал кольцо:
_Единицы защиты (10), единицы баф-жизни (100), персональная аптечка (100)
Наличие и статус способов воздействия (количество способов – 2 «Приказ стихиям»,  "Гроза небес" (может использоваться только раз в 1 час, после чего Кольцо мага должно восстановиться, может использоваться только на открытой местности в виде молнии с неба, может использоваться магом уровня не менее 20), сила способов - 35, повреждения - 0, количество бафов на способы воздействия - 0)
Ваши деньги: 102 520 золотых. Вы можете купить или арендовать Генеральную резиденцию, а также не более 9 дополнительных временных точек для возрождения._
Это лафа!
Тут местность вокруг меня опасно засветилась, я привычно (уже) закрылась Посохом, держа его горизонтально на вытянутых руках...

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (29.03.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

*Атака 3. Клан "Имперские драконы"*

Возле Юлии вознил телепорт. Из него вышла прекрасная эльфийка, впрочем, в игре все эльфийки были прекрасными. На ней был оригинальный наряд, состоящий из мерцающего голубого бронелифчика, причем голубой он был не везде - сверху вниз шли какие-то золотые ребра, а в сторону по бокам торчали мерцающие фиолетовым рога. 
Чуть ниже был одет широкий пояс с круглыми бляшками золотого цвета, подозрительно переливающимися подобно перламутру, и явно бронированные шорты, имеющие по бокам такие же, как у бронелифчика, подозрительные рога.
- Не пугайся, я тебе портить игру не собираюсь. Я - Джантира, руководитель отдела рекрутерства клана "Имперские драконы". Я тут часто тусуюсь, наблюдая над новичками в игре, и самых перспективных приглашаю в клан.
- И как, я перспективная? - настороженно спросила Юлия.
- Да ты расслабься, я ж сказала, я ничего плохого тебе не сделаю. Да, я первый раз вижу, что новичок в первый же день отхватывает такой полезный артефакт. Или ты везунчик, или просто нестандартно мыслишь и получаешь скрытые квесты - для клана хорошо и то и другое.
- А зачем мне клан? - Юлия все-таки оставалась настороженной.
- Как зачем? - удивилась рекрутер. - Ты зачем пришла в игру?
- Э-э... Ну поиграть...
- Так поиграть в одиночку будет скучно! - убежденно начала агитацию Джантира. - Все самые интересные квесты - групповые. Да, можно для каждого квеста собирать разовую группу, но она будет действовать неслаженно, на высоких уровнях такая работа просто не позволит проходить самые интересные квесты, кроме того, тебя могут элементарно кинуть, обмануть, кроме того, только в городе для новичков запрещены убийства игрока игроком, а если есть желание поиграть по-настоящему, надо иметь за спиной сильный клан, чтобы никто из игроков не захотел связываться!
- Ну... Я подумаю... - несколько растерянно сказала Юлия.
- А что ты вообще знаешь об игре? - внезапно спросила Джантира.
- Да подружки играют, вот и мне сказали - там ой как интересно!
- Оно и видно, - хмыкнула Джантира. – что ничего почти не знаешь. Но ты же не собираешься бросать игру?
- Конечно нет! - заверила ее Юлия.
- Тогда что тебя смущает?
- Ну... Обязанности... Несвобода... Так я сама себе хозяйка, хочу уничтожаю монстров, хочу - поехала воевать с варварами, хочу - помогаю строить красивые здания, а в Клане - сказали поди сюда - значит и поди сюда...
- Да. Только во-первых, ты неправильно выбрала роль - красивые здания строит маг развития, воюет маг боевой...
- Есть же возможность стать мультимагом, - пожала плечами Юлия.
- И сколько времени ты будешь прокачиваться до уровня 50? В клане тебе помогут сделать это быстрее. Ну и во-вторых, тебя будут призывать на клановые разборки далеко не каждый день... Ну либо если клан начнет войну с другим кланом.
- А это часто бывает?
- Бывает. - Пожала плечами рекрутер. - Я бы сказала, что не особо часто.
Юлия еще немного подумала и осторожно спросила:
- А вам что за спешка?
- Ну как сказать. Чем больше перспективных игроков примкнет к клану, тем выше рейтинг клана, тем больше к нам прислушиваются другие кланы.
- И что? Кстати, а прислушиваются к чему?
- А ты совсем неглупа, - улыбнулась Джантира. – Ну хорошо, пару тайн я тебе открою. Дело в том, что достаточно многие игроки тратят деньги на игру… реальные деньги, а не игровые золотые.
- Да, я это уже поняла из вводной информации.
- Ну так вот, потратив деньги, они хотят получать удовольствие по полной – а это возможно только в солидном клане, который может и защиту обеспечить, и магическое сопровождение рейдов обеспечить, и много магов развития имеет – а значит, открывает новые данжи, где можно поиграть в свое удовольствие.
- Про игроков понятно, а вам-то какой резон?
- Как какой? – удивилась Джантира. – ну вот ты в жизни – кто?
- Э-э…
- Ну не миллиардер и не начальник? А в игре можешь реализовать себя офицером клана, то есть большой шишкой. Или великим Архимагом, если есть к этому талант. Я вот тоже занимаю совсем не маленькое место!
- Ну хорошо, но если мне не понравится – выйти-то можно из клана? – При этом Юлия подумала, если игроки платят деньги корпорации за получение крутого уровня, вполне возможно, что кланы тоже берут деньги, вполне живые, не виртуальные, за все то, что рекрутер только что перечислила.
Джантира замялась.
- Вообще-то это не приветствуется. То есть игра такая игра, никто тебе запретить не может плюнуть на клан, но если ты выйдешь без одобрения кланлидера, у тебя будет очень неприятная игровая жизнь.
- Не-не, тогда я спешить вступать не буду! 
- Ну хорошо, - Джантира явно начала раздражаться, - мы сделаем для меня исключение – впишем в договор возможность одностороннего разрыва. 
- А-а! Я поняла – вас заинтересовал найденный мной Посох!
- Ну да, - вынуждена была признать рекрутер. – Это артефакт очень высокой мощи, одно его присутствие даст клану сразу очень мощную магическую поддержку. Хотя не скажу, что ее у нас нет – у нас есть три мультимага и два эпических артефакта, один из магов скоро станет Архимагом, и владея Посохом, мы практически становимся непобедимы магически!
- Стоп, я так не согласна! Посох остается у меня, тем более, что найден он в момент, когда я еше не участник клана! Никуда я его сдавать не буду!
- Ну-у… - протянула Джантира, в ее руке появился магический меч, пылающий ярко-красным пламенем.
- Но мы можем заключить партнерское соглашение, - поспешила продолжить Юлия. – Я могу давать посох в аренду на нужное время, причем только в период, пока я сама не поднимусь до уровня 100! После чего мы перезаключим новый договор.
Джантира замялась… Юлия подумала, что она ведет виртуальную переписку с кем-то, через какое-то время Джантира встряхнулась и сказала:
- Хорошо, пошли к кланлидеру, будем заключать персональный договор.

*Атака 4. Конфуз программиста*
- Тихо, Колосс идет!
Зал, поделенный на 30 стеклянных клетушек, в каждой из которых – стол, компьютер и один программист, затих.
Умники, занятие вместо работы сетевым морским боем, чатами, форумами и другими «левыми» делами, быстренько убрали с экранов всё, что не касается работы, и сделали вид глубоко занятых людей.
Все хорошие программисты – по совместительству хакеры, так что пытаться удалено поймать их за ненадлежащими делами в рабочее время – дохлый номер.
Колосс, а точнее Колосков Сергей Иванович, грузный краснолицый мужчина, начальник основного отдела игрового сопровождения и разработки, прошел, нахмурив брови, мимо пары молодых программистов.
- Гроза будет, - наклонившись к соседнему стеклянному кабинету, тихо произнес один из молодых людей. – Видимо, где-то какой-то косяк обнаружил.
Колосс подошел к самой дальней стеклянной клетушке и встал, уперев руки в боки.
Сидящий за компьютером молодой, но «подающий большие надежды» программист Харитон, 19 лет от роду, повернулся на вращающемся стуле и сказал:
- Здравствуйте, Сергей Иванович! Как ваше самочувствие?
- Ты мне зубы не заговаривай! – взревел Колосс, сразу перейдя на повышенные тона. – Объясни мне немедленно, как случилось, что рядовой игрок в игре получил сразу 20 уровень после первого, да еще мега-артефакт!? Кто разрешил? Уволю нахрен  без выходного пособия!
- Так Сергей Иванович, - начал оправдываться Харитон, - вы же сами велели на вступительном инструктаже, что на случай непредвиденных поворотов в игре надо предусмотреть возможность вводить персонажа, который сразу сможет брать высокие уровни, и для этого наделать скрытые квесты, которые никто, кроме введенного администрацией персонажа, пройти не сможет!
- Вот! – поднял толстый палец Колосс. – Никто из игроков пройти не сможет! А что для этого надо было сделать?
- Запаролить скрытый квест на сложный пароль! – отрапортовал Харитон.
- Так почему ты его не запаролил!?
- Так Сергей Иванович, я запаролил! Я ввел условие – в списке вещей лута, который открывается после победы над Джаббой, Посох Архимага будет перечислен только в том случае, если игрок скажет «Гитлер капут!»
Колосс выпучил глаза и открыл рот.
В нескольких ближайших стеклянных кабинках грохнул смех и тут же притих, в опасении огрести люлей от Колосса.  
Хватанув воздухв, Колосс заорал:
- Идиот! Пустозвон безмозглый! Кодить умеет, а мозги включать нет! Я сказал СЛОЖНЫЙ! Это значит такой, который вообще никто не сможет произнести случайно – например а4д6ж9у12е! 
- Так это же никто не сможет запомнить, - простодушно возразил Харитон.
- Молчать! - Грохнул кулаком по столу Колосс. Столешница подпрыгнула, мышка жалобно звякнула, столкнувшись со стаканом.
- Переправить все пароли на такие, которые никто случайно произнести не сможет!  Доложить завтра! Написать вообще весь список паролей и предоставить мне!
Колосс прошел к угловой стекляшке. Там находилась ответственный смены, программист Елена.
- Сергей Иванович! - поздоровалась она.
- Сорок пять лет уже Сергей Иванович. А скажи-ка мне, в чью обязанность входить проверять сложность паролей?
- В мою, Сергей Иванович!
- Тогда почему ты пропустила такой идиотский пароль?
- Сергей Иванович! Да Гитлера знает только каждый тысячный из молодого поколения, из которого состоит 99% игроков!
- Ошибка! Еще пара таких ошибок, и я сочту, что такой человек в этом зале мне не нужен! Дело не в том, сколько человек знает Гитлера, Сталина, Гамлета или Гомера! Дело в том, что в закрытый способ получения внеочередных уровней никто - слышите все - никто! - Колосс повернулся к залу - Никто из игроков и никаким образом попадать не должен!
Администратор локации Ашот посторонился, пропуская Колосса на выходе из зала. Колосс внезапно остановился и повернулся к Ашоту.
- Вот очень хорошо, что вы все слышали. Приглядите там, чтобы этот Посох больше никаких дел не наделал! 
- Я могу сделать так, что Посох будет украден. Но это неразумно, с моей точки зрения.
- Почему?
- Потому, что клан, утерявший Посох, будет пытаться его найти, информация распространится, и с этого момента все вменяемые кланы начнут за ним охоту. А так он тихо мирно будет лежать в спецхране Клана.
Колосс пожевал губами.
- Хм, да, пожалуй.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (29.03.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*Архимаг*, хм,а мне нравится! Жора,а дальше,пожалуйста!?

----------

Архимаг (29.03.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

*Глава 2. Договоры и переговоры.*

_Лишь по прямой лежит мой путь.
С него никак мне не свернуть.
Эола Великая, менестрель Империи Оллеграф эпохи Перерождения._

*Атака 1. Пётр.*

_Вами получен уровень 10.
Ваш запас золота – 1370 золотых монет.
Теперь вы можете посетить ближайший город и арендовать там генеральную резиденцию_
Так, хорошо, только как это сделать? Надо было подробнее расспросить Ашота. Ах да, он что-то такое говорил, сейчас припомню…
Нажимаю «Выход».
_Вы выходите из GlobalNet._
Теперь опять «Вход».
Ну наконец-то! Я оказался около ворот некого Города, по дороге к нему брели какие-то крестьяне, скакал всадник, издали приближались несколько повозок. Я подошел к воротам. Стражник в блестящих, но явно не новых латах, шлеме, загнутом сзади на манер римских, и с алебардой преградил мне путь.
- Кто таков, куда и зачем?
- Разрушитель 2031. Иду в город… наниматься в воины-наемники.
- Два золотых за вход. И это… оденьтесь поприличнее, а то ни один рыцарь не захочет вас брать в свой отряд!
Не понял. Громя гоблинов, я нашел несколько тайников с одеждой, какие-никакие латы, хотя и медные…
Ладно, раз посоветовали одеться получше – оденемся получше…
Только я вошел в ворота, ко мне подлетел какой-то разодетый в костюм, похожий на клоунский, эльф.
- Новичок?
- Ну, собственно, да…
- Замечательно! Тебе же надо прокачиваться? Я тут давно собираю группы новичков и прокачиваю их!
- А вам-то какой резон?
- Так за деньги же! 10 золотых в день – и два-три уровня вечером!
Я задумался – вроде недорого, в чем подвох?
Решил так и спросить:
- Подвох-то в чем?
- Ни в чем, - солнечно улыбнулся франт. – Обоюдовыгодная сделка – мне деньги, тебе уровень!
- Уж больно маленькие, - усомнился я.
- Так я ж не с одним человек выступаю! – пояснил, не переставая улыбаться, эльф. – Группа от 25 до 30 человек… ну и все найденные вещи – мне!
- А-а, теперь понятно. – Вот теперь все было понятно – в найденных вещах вполне могли быть ценности и повыше 1000 золотых.
- Нет, спасибо, пойду-ка я дальше.
- Как угодно, - продолжал улыбаться эльф. – Только другие могут гораздо более неприятные подставы совершить, а я честно и прямо говорю – какие плюсы, какие минусы!
- Я пока по городу погуляю, а там может и надумаю. Кстати, где тут оружейная лавка?
Эльф показал рукой – да, можно было и не спрашивать – она в находилась в  пределах видимости от ворот.
Я вошел в лавку и увидел… гнома. Вот те на, а в расах выбора гнома кажется не было… или был? 
- Добрый день, путник! – пробасил гном. – Выбери лучшее снаряжение в моей лавке и расстанься с частью содержимого кошелька!
Я присмотрелся к латам и мечам. Не знаю, на кого это рассчитано, но приличные латы (по крайней мере выглядящие приличными) и приличный меч по отдельности стоили минимум 1000 золотых, ау меня их было всего чуть больше тысячи…
Я вышел из лавки к неудовольствию гнома и зашагал по городу. Шумный базар миновал стороной – он был виден и слышен издали, и даже запах ветер донес специфически базарный. Мне нужна была улица Изгоев, пятая усадьба на Розовой стороне. По улице время от времени проносились всадники на разных животных, прошли рыцари  и группа жрецов, я постарался отойти от них подальше в поперечные улицы, пока они не ушли достаточно далеко. Жаль, здесь нет аналога навигатора по умолчанию (купить наверно можно, но это опять деньги. а их пока очень мало).
Наконец улица Изгоев нашлась, я пошел вдоль Зеленой стороны, помня, что Розовая начнется примерно через километр.
Найдя искомую усадьбу, я постучал условленным способом - три коротких стука, четыре редких и снова пять коротких.
Дверь открыл огромный … не знаю, как оно называется – то ли орк, то ли тролль, в полтора человеческих роста и соответственной ширины. Молча он сделал знак следовать за ним. 
Меня повели куда-то в подземелье, пройдя через три запертые двери, предусмотрительно распахиваемые передо мной моим провожатым и самостоятельно закрывающиеся, когда я проходил дальше.
Наконец я увидел комнату. Если коридоры подземелья имели голые стены, то комната была вполне нормально обставлена: стены задрапированы какой-то материей неопределенно-светлых тонов с нарисованными бледно-зелеными листьями неведомых растений, мягкие стулья, низкий столик, а также массивный дубовый стол у дальней стены с дверью и такое же массивное кресло.
Мой провожатый показал на стулья и встал за спинками.
Дверь за креслом открылась и вошел человек в кожаной тунике.
- Я Разрушитель 2031, - сказал я. - Надеюсь, я вижу Ашота?
- Пароль, - сказал вошедший.
- Зеленый коридор мерцает прекраснодушными троллями.
- Хорошо. Да, я Ашот, только на всякий случай я тут называюсь Фенгорн. Просьба называть меня так далее.
- Лады. Итак, мой друг сказал, что я могу положиться на вас?
- Сначала расскажите, что именно случилось. А то ведь я имею весьма расплывчатую информацию – один человек, которому я скажем так несколько обязан, попросил срочно выделить комнату с тестовым оборудованием в связи с проблемами двум людям. Что за проблемы, я хочу знать.
- Э-э… Имя-фамилию называть?
- Не надо, - поднял руки ладонями вперед Ашот, который Фенгорн. – мне просто надо знать, по какой причине вас надо спрятать и от кого, чтобы сделать это максимально эффективно.
- Хорошо. Я Пётр, мою подругу зовут Юлия. Неким прекрасным вечером мы просто гуляли по городу и случайно встретили трех подвыпивших отморозков. Они начали приставать и Юлии, я попытался что-то сказать и… ну в реале я совсем не такой качок, как в игре – один из них меня просто хорошо оттолкнул и я отлетел к дереву, ударился и упал под него. Эти балбесы начали уговаривать Юлию заняться с ними сексом – при этом понятно, что через минуту их терпение на уговоры бы кончилось, а меня после того, как я отлетел и упал, они вообще перестали принимать в расчет.
Ну а я человек скажем так запасливый… у меня в кармане был газовый баллончик и еще электрошокер.
Я встал на четвереньки – если бы я подошел в полный рост, меня просто отбросили бы еще раз, а так не обратили внимания. Подойдя на четвереньках на расстояние метра от самого широкого из хулиганов, который уже полез срывать одежду с Юлии, несмотря а ее визги, я вынул из кармана шокер и выпустил две металлические иглы, есть такие модели – для действия на расстоянии метра.
Негодяй взревел и повалился. Второй отпустил Юлию и повернулся ко мне. Он тут же получил струю газа из баллончика, схватился за глаза. Третий оказался трусоват, он сразу отскочил в сторону. Тут я понял, что сейчас первый очухается, а второй протрет глаза и они начнет меня убивать. Я схватил валяющийся на земле железный прут и изо всех сил огрел сначала протирающего глаза, потом валяющегося. Потом еще раз огрел и еще.
Третий тут отбежал на приличное расстояние и оттуда крикнул:
- Ты труп! Ибо Антон, которого ты убил – племянник местного босса наркомафии!
Я попытался его догнать, но не смог. Сразу после этого мы с Юлией пришли с другу нашего отца, собственно друзьями были наши прадеды еще – воевали вместе… да-да, я знаю, что это редко бывает, но – дружили деды, дружат отцы… он куда-то позвонил, сказал подождать у него два часа. Затем приехала закрытая машина, и нас увезли.
Приехав к какому-то «черному» или боковому входу в огромное здание, наш сопровождающий провел нас в комнату с оборудованием для игры Глобалнет и сказал – друг отца связался с неким Ашотом, который посоветовал спрятаться в игре, причем в малоизвестных тестовых капсулах. Что мы и сделали – комнату эту мы не покидаем, когда выходим из капсулы, чтобы завалиться в кровать и спать…а утром снова в игровую капсулу и в игру.
- Мда, не повезло, - комментировал Ашот. – И это действительно так – в тестовых капсулах вас никто не найдет в реальном мире, но мафиозо не дураки, они могут проверить – не вошла ли в игру какая-то похожая пара, вот поэтому я вам посоветовал входить поодиночке и потом – но не сразу – через месяц или два, просто постараться попасть в один игровой клан. А в реале ваш друг постарается разобраться с бандитами. А кстати, вы это можете сделать сами
- Как? - удивился я.
- Это не приветствуется правилами, но в игре часто выводят капитал. Например, вы выполняете скрытые квесты, получаете значительные призы и раритетные предметы, за которыми охотится много любителей раритетов. Тут, если повезет, даже выводить деньги из игры не надо – собрав значительный запас раритетов, вы можете выйти на человека, который поможет решить проблемы в реале, я подскажу.
Я удивился.
- А как это? В игры играют обычно дети…
- Нет. Как ни странно, виртуальный мир увлек достаточно и серьезных людей – видимо, каким-то образом они не могут удовлетворить в реале свои хотелки, а в Глобалнете – могут.
Я подумал.
- А вам есть какой-то резон это все делать, или вы чисто из, как вы сказали, ощущения долга перед другом моего отца это делаете?
Ашот замялся.
- Тут есть два варианта развития событий. Первый – да, я помог попасть вам в формально отключенные тестовые капсулы, которых не существует в отчетах, только из-за долга перед вашим другом. Но есть и второй вариант – если вы не хотите ждать, когда ваш друг то ли решит проблему, то ли нет (не будете же вы всю жизнь жить в тестовых капсулах, да и у нас бывают проверки), и решите собирать раритетные предметы игры – мой интерес в том, чтобы эти раритетные предметы не нарушали игровой баланс. В частности, я помогу вам получить квесты, выводящие на получение раритетов, или как их в игре называю – эпиков, а вы в свою очередь сначала испытаете их действие в указанном мной месте и против указанных мной противников, то есть станете чем-то вроде бета-тестеров программы. Разумеется, тестеры были, но я нашему отделу хакеров-крякеров во главе с Колоссом, то есть Колосковым, не полностью доверяю и сам хочу протестировать введенные ими эпики и легендарки. А вот после этого – можете их "загнать" интересующемуся этим серьезному человеку, который и поможет вам решить проблемы в реале!
Я помолчал. В принципе – все равно сидеть в игре, почему бы и не побыть тестером эпиков.
- Хорошо. А как там Юлия, есть какая-нибудь информация? Месяц ждать, прежде чем встречаться в игре – как я понял?
Ашот нахмурился.
- Есть, немного неудачная.
- Как это? – вскинулся я.
- Да нет, ничего ужасного, просто очередной придурок кодер запрятал легендарный предмет в скрытый квест, который активизируется словами «Гитлер капут». А ваша Юлия умудрилась, общаясь с жабой на предмет выдачи ей веточки друиды, произнести эти слова! Ну и… сегодня был скандал – Колосс наш, начальник отдела программистов, делал втык программеру за такой дурацкий способ активации скрытого!
- А что тут  плохого? – я улыбнулся, Юлия вполне могла, общаясь даже с кондуктором трамвая, сказать «И передайте привет Че Геваре от товарища Мазепы»
- Плохо то, что данный легендарный предмет был заготовлен на случай экстренного ввода в игру персонажа для выправления баланса, то есть для самих программистов. И он дал сразу после 1 уровня – 20 уровень. Я конечно не думаю, что бандюки станут так глубоко копать, но получение 20 уровня сразу после 1 – событие редкое, если будет привлечен для поиска умный аналитик, он сразу обратит внимание на это. Правда вы вошли в игру в разное время, с разными IP и в разные локации, я думаю, если кто что и проверит, так только наличие одновременного входа в игру двух людей сразу и обнаружит, что таковых не было в этот период времени, а раньше – были… другие люди, вот пусть других и проверяют и ничего не найдут.
- Так, а мне что делать?
Ашот пожал плечами.
- Приходом сюда не злоупотреблять, если что срочное – писать письмо через игровой интерфейс игроку Трубадур Короля. Прибиться к какому-либо клану и качать воина…
- Ну а совет на случай, если я окончательно выбрал ваш второй вариант?
- Тогда я дам рекомендацию от имени Трубадура Короля к кланлидеру Ясному клана Соколы Аристократии.
_Почта: вам письмо._

*Атака 2. Юлия*

После перемещения во двор Замка клана Имперские драконы я закрутила головой – в замках мне еще не приходилось бывать.
Двор был огромный, похоже, тут и вправду можно было сесть нескольким драконам… или чему-то крупному.
Замок представлял собой нагромождение башен высотой метров 200 и каких-то неупорядоченных переходов между ними. Казалось, кто-то вывалил длинные серые камни совершенно хаотично, где-то переходы соединяли башни высоко, где-то низко, где-то несколько раз обвивали башни и шли куда-то вбок, постепенно уходя в землю.
Джантира повела меня в огромные двери главного входа, впрочем, башен в замке было много и входов соответственно тоже.
Сразу за входом нам преградили дорогу трое стражей: маг с пурпурной мантией и остроконечной шапкой, вокруг которой крутились какие-то мухи… или осы… Вторым был огромный воин в блестящих рыцарских доспехах, третьим – чиновник, догадаться было нетрудно – у него за ухом торчало перо.
- Всем привет, - небрежно махнула рукой Джантира. – Я к кланлидеру, эта – со мной.
- Я не «эта», тут же возразила я. Мама всегда учила – ставь себя сразу на нужное место, не поставишь сразу – потом будут проблемы. – Я – Ларинаэль, будущий Архимаг и повелитель стихий! – и гордо задрала нос.
- Хм, я девочка с характером, - произнес маг. – Маг Нерон.
- А почему сразу к кландидеру? – загудел воин.
- Потому, - лаконично сказала Джантира.
Чиновник наклонился к уху воина и я расслышала слова:
- Сразу к кланлидеру ведут новичка, случайно ставшего обладателем очень ценного артефакта.
Мы прошли несколько богато украшенных коридоров, освещаемых факелами.
На стенах коридоров висели картины, изображающие моменты эпических сражений драконов с какими-то монстрами. Между картинами стены были отделаны интересной мозаичной плиткой, между плитками при этом то и дела встречались изображения разных глаз размером с два кулака.
Пару раз нам преграждала путь магическая завеса. Каждый раз Джантира произносила заковыристое заклинание, и завеса исчезала.
Наконец мы подошли к богато инкрустированным дверям, около которых стояли два воина в парадных блестящих доспехах, с какими-то аксельбантами и с алебардами. Странно бедное вооружение… впрочем, я тут же сообразила – это не охрана, это почетный караул, типа как у Мавзолея – серьезное оружие в таком случае не принято.
Джантира замерла, похоже писала виртуальное сообщение.
Наконец она сказала:
- Все, сейчас нас пригласят.
Двери открылись сами, воины сделали шаг в сторону, освобождая путь.
Мы вошли, очевидно, в боковые двери, так как против нашего входа была видна длинная часть стола. За короткой частью стоял другой стол, поменьше, а за ним – золотой трон с резной спинкой, в которой местами были разбросаны бриллианты и другие драгоценные камни. На этом троне восседал кланлидер.
- Начинающий маг стихий Ларинаэль, эльф. – произнесла Джантира. – Лидер клана Имперские Драконы Белиссимо, человек.
Ну что человек, было и так понятно, одет он был в достаточно простую броню без особых украшений, но на руках было по нескольку браслетов, каждый из которых светился или мерцал своим собственным, неповторим образом.
По-видимому, какая-то магическая защита.
- Ну, здравствуй, Ларинаэль, - глубоким звучным баритоном, прямо как наш декан, сказал Белиссимо.
Я подошла к длинной части стола, попыталась взять стул… как бы не так, он как прирос к полу.
Тогда я подошла к малому столу и не долго думая села на его край.
- Здравствуй, Белиссимо.
- Наглость – второе счастье, - нейтрально прокомментировал кланлидер.
- Ну я как бы не мальчиком на побегушках пришла устраиваться, - комментировала я. – Вам что-то нужно от меня, мне естественно тоже удобнее быть в клане, а не бегать одиночкой – давайте договариваться.
Кланлидер посмотрел на Джантиру, Джантира посмотрела на Белиссимо.
Кланлидер выдвинул ящик стола, вынул какие-то бумаги и сказал:
- Обычный договор между игроком и кланом… в нем уже поправлен пункт о праве выхода по инициативе игрока. – он протянул бумаги мне.
- А на словах? – я подняла взгляд от бумаг на Белиссимо.
- А на словах, - он пожал плечами, - полагаю Джантира уже объяснила. А именно, мы помогаем вначале прокачаться до 60 уровня, а затем используем игрока в случае общеклановых нужд – войны там например или других конфликтов, а в мирное время – не менее раза в неделю надо будет принимать участие в рейдах по прокачке новых игроков ну или других рейдах. Ну и само собой, до того, как уровень станет 60, ты передаешь нам Посох Архимага.
Это расплывчатое «других рейдов» мне слегка резануло слух.
- А давайте уточним, что за другие рейды у вас бывают?
- Да как сказать, разные, - улыбнулся Белиссимо.
- Она же не отстанет, - сказала Джантира и пояснила:
- Ну например, бывает какой-то клан хочет нас ослабить, он тайком проникает в защищаемую нами территорию и наносит нам урон. Например, пытается своровать  некий  артефакт. Или следит на нашей группой и пытается ее уничтожить, например после выгодного рейса по данжу, чтобы присвоить полученные артефакты. Если ты будешь в сопровождении – тебе придется бороться с нападающими… ну а если сопровождение оплошало и ограбление состоялось – мы, чтобы не остаться в дураках и чтобы больше не повадно было этому клану, организуем аналогичное ограбление их группы.
- Я бы не сказала, что это приводит меня в восторг, - пробормотала я.
- А как ты хотела? – возразила Джантира. – Клан берет на себя твою защиту, значит в определенных ситуациях ты должна помогать защищать клан. Всё справедливо, да и в любом другом клане будет то же самое.
- И еще. Мы не договаривались, что я отдам вам Посох. Я буду передавать его на время неких операций…
- Нет, - отрезал кланлидер. – Это не обсуждается. Защиту мы тебе обеспечим, для этого тебе Посох не нужен. Для прокачки – тоже практически не нужен. А я не знаю заранее, в какой момент Посох может понадобиться клану. Он должен быть у меня в спецхране.
- Тогда я требую взамен его – так же временно – другой артефакт на мой уровень!
Кланлидер посмотрел на Джантиру.
Джантира сказала:
- Так и быть, мы дадим другой посох – Посох мультимага. Он работает, начиная с 25 уровня, который в принципе ты можешь получить уже сегодня. 
- Ну хорошо, где там надо ставить подпись?
- Не надо ничего ставить. Берешь в руки бумагу и произносишь: «Я принимаю этот договор»
Я взяла в руки столпу листиков, проглядела их на быструю руку, не заметила ничего вопиюще вредного или противоречащего словам Джантиры, и произнесла:
- Я принимаю этот договор.
Бумага полыхнула зеленым огнем и у меня в интерфейсе добавилась строка:
_«Участник клана Имперские Драконы»_
- Ну а теперь прошу передать мне Посох…
Я протянула посох Архимага и произнесла: - передаю во временное владение Посох Архимага лидеру клана Имперские драконы Белиссимо до того момента, пока я не буду иметь уровень 60.
Посох окрасился оранжевым всполохом и погас. Белиссимо встал, осторожно взял посох в руки и исчез за тайной дверцей, открывшейся за его спиной.
_Внимание! Вы потеряли защиту от ментального воздействия до тех пор, пока Посох Архимага не вернутся к вам._
- Пошли, - сказала Джантира.
Мы вновь проследовали длинными коридорами, теперь уже почти без украшений, спустились на несколько пролетов по винтовой лестнице в кругом зале, идущей вдоль стен зала, и вошли в следующий небольшой зал.
Там сидел возле мерцающей какими-то блестками стены тощий гном. Весьма необычно было видеть гнома – тощим, обычно гномы очень широки в плечах.
- Хранитель малого зала вооружений гном Весар, - сказала Джантира.
Гном поднял глаза от книжки, которую читал, и приветствовал меня наклоном головы.
- Весар, выдай начинающему магу стихий Ларинаэль нормальную одежду и Посох Мультимага.
- И всё!? – возмутилась я. – Да, формально вы договор не нарушаете, но так я буду качаться сто лет! 
Джантира пожала плечами. 
– Договор заключен.
- Э, нет, - я уперла руки в боки. – Я так не согласна. Я просто пойду и расскажу всем, что у вас объявился Посох Архимага, вы же хотите сохранить это в тайне? Это тоже формально не является нарушением договора!
Джантира весьма выразительно посмотрела на меня, потом махнула рукой:

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (30.03.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

- Можешь добавить кольцо огня,  кольцо призыва, сосуд с манной – потому что Ларинаэль пока не накопила свою - и сферу безмолвия.
Гном поднялся и ушел за мерцающую стену.
Через минуту он вернулся с приличным ворохом вещей в руках, причем ворох был выше гнома, казалось, что эта кипа сама плывет в воздухе.
Я надела кожаные штаны, безрукавку и смешную кругленькую шапочку.
Вы используете полный набор «Защита мага». Уровень воздействия врага уменьшен на 50%.
Я одела на правую руку три кольца.
_Вы используете кольцо Огня. Теперь вы можете каждую секунду посылать файербол мощностью ваш уровень умножить на 3. Каждый малый файербол, равный вашему уровню, требует 10 единиц манны, средний, равный вашему уровню х2 – 20 единиц манны, максимальный – 30 единиц маны.
Вы используете кольцо призыва. Раз в час вы можете призвать любое живое существо из окружающей вас природы ниже вашего уровня и отдать ему распоряжение.
Вы используете Сферу Безмолвия. Если на вас будет направлена атака, активация Сферы Безмолвия отразит любую атаку существа уровнем ваш уровень умножить на 10. Более того, после атаки оно будет тянуть из атаковавшего вас существа жизнь в течение 30 секунд._
_Вы используете сосуд манны. В сосуде 1000 единиц манны.
Вы используете Посох Мультимага. В настоящий момент в Посохе активированы три умения: Порыв урагана, Оглушение, Огненные стрелы. Любое умение может быть использовано не более 10 раз в час, сила воздействия равна уроню использующего.
Примечание. В связи с наличием у вас Кольца Стихий сила воздействия умений Посоха Мультимага увеличивается в 10 раз._
- Ну это другое дело, - удовлетворенно сказала я.
К нам подошел уже знакомый мне маг Нерон.
- Группа новичков сформирована, - сказал он. – ты просила подойти перед выступлением?
Джантира согласно кивнула головой:
- Вот смотри - эта Ларинаэль, которую ты уже сегодня видел, взята в клан, несмотря на такой низкий уровень, потому что владеет важным артефактом. Согласно договору, мы должны прокачать ее до 60 уровня, после чего артефакт вступит в полную силу. Берешь ее в группу и стараешься увеличивать ее уровень хотя бы на 5 единиц в сутки, а в первый день - хорошо бы и на 10. Ты как – каждый день в игре?
- Да, сказала я. – Не могу обещать, что так будет всегда, но ближайшие две недели – каждый.
- Ну это понятно, - пожала плечами Джантира. – Полных фанатиков, которые вообще живут игрой, достаточно мало – у всех в реале бывают дела, которые иногда требуют присутствия там
- Пошли, - сказал Нерон и щелкнул пальцами. Перед нами возник синий пылающий круг телепорта. Я шагнула первой, Нерон, как маг открывший телепорт – вторым, то есть последним, ибо когда в телепорт шагает маг, его открывший, телепорт закрывается.


*Атака 3. Клан "Имперские драконы"*

В малом дворе резиденции Имперских Драконов собралась группа новичков. Маг Нерон оглядел группу из-под хмурых бровей и сурово сказал:
- Так, всем внимание. Шутки в стороны, мы находитесь не хухры-мухры где, а в боевой группе одного из самых известных игровых кланов Имперские Драконы.
Кто посрамит честь клана - вылетает тут же без права восстановления. Кто предаст, выдаст информацию на строну, поможет в битве врагам - будет убиваться в игре постоянно, у нас множество высокоуровневых игроков и находить они вас будут везде!
- Гы, - сказал низкорослый гном с ником Гррхым. - На территории городов убийства игроков игроками невозможны!
- Так, и ты собираешься всегда находиться на территории города? Тогда да, но путь воина для тебя будет закрыт. Кроме того... ты захочешь купить дорогую экипировку - тебе ее продадут вдвое дороже, ты захочешь найти интересный квест - и не найдешь, наш клан пользуется достаточным весом, чтобы обеспечить такое. Ну а насчет своих участников клана - всегда обеспечена защита и помощь!
Молодо выглядящая эльфийка с фиолетовыми волосами, летающими, как казалось, самостоятельно, наклонилась к Ларинаэли сказали на ухо:
- Круто! Кстати меня Самира зовут!
Ларинаэль ничего не ответила, приложила палец к губам, внимательно слушая мага.
- В составе нашей группы сегодня - новички. Новички все, однако только Ларинаэль имеет довольно низкий уровень - но вы не смущайтесь, тут все очень просто. Исключение выдано ей потому, что она набрела на интересный квест, в результате получила очень неплохой легендарный предмет, так что клану выгодно иметь такого участника. Ну а мы сейчас постараемся вас прокачать примерно на 5 уровней в день, а Ларинаэль - минимум на 10, чтобы она быстро догнала остальных кандидатов в наши участники.
- Ой, правда? - уже не скрываясь, воскликнула Самира. - У тебя есть легендарный артефакт!? Замечательно, я тебя буду опекать, пока ты не наберешь нужный уровень! А то 21 - это же курам на смех!
Ларинаэль слегка покоробила такая вспышка интереса молодой эльфийки, хотя с другой стороны, понятно, что легендарные предметы всегда вызывают интерес игроков. Однако сама Ларинаэль была не столь непосредственна и импульсивна, поэтому отнеслась к заявлению Самиры с некоторой настороженностью.
"Ну и на кой черт было обнародовать этот факт? - неприязненно подумала Ларинаэль, покосясь на Нерона. - Он или дурак, или имеет какую-то скрытую цель".
Нерон спросил: 
- Ларинаэль, какие умение у тебя прокачано хотя бы до 20 пункта?
- Э-э... я не успела... - растерялась Ларинаэль.
Заявление это вызвало бурный хохот участников группы.
- Не беда, - не смутился маг, - вот тебе свитки с заклинаниями, их достаточно потереть большим пальцем и произнести текст в верхней строке, другой рукой указывая на место воздействия. А там и умения будут расти. Кстати, чтобы задействовать Посох Мультимага и кольца, которые у тебя на руке, тебе нужно иметь уровень умений не ниже 10 единиц, а пока - на первый раз пользуйся свитками!
Нерон вынул из воздуха и протянул Ларинаэли два десятка свитков.
Ларинаэль мельком посмотрела на них и убрала в сумку.
- Эй, ты что, прямо перед врагом будешь их изучать? - удивился Нерон. - Читай вслух, заодно запоминай - а вы все слушайте и мотайте на ус - там где говорится "объемного действия" - во-первых, Ларинаэль должна будет вас предупредить выкриком "Объем!", во-вторых, вы тут же должны бросить поле боя и отбежать хотя бы шагов на 10 назад! Читай!
- Свиток "Мерзкого огня", сила 26 пунктов умения, попав на противника, поджигает его, если тот не имеет защиты от огня, сносит сразу 50 единиц жизни и продолжает сносить каждую секунду еще по 20 до тез порт, пока не будет погашен. В отличие от огня обычного, объект не прекращает гореть и огонь, если не будет уничтожен (погашен) магически, то противник сгорает полностью. Мерзкий огонь запоминает того, на кого указал маг и мчится за врагом, даже если тот уклонился от пути первоначального направления Мерзкого огня. Раз, два... шесть таких свитков.
- Свиток "Борзые иголки", объемного действия, сила 50 пунктов умения, активируется в выбранной пальцем точке и разбрасывает вокруг борзые иголки. Каждая иголка сносит 1 единицу жизни противника, в свитке 300 иголок. Раз, два... шесть таких свитков.
- Поняла? Перед использованием кричать "Объем!" - назидательно сказал Бук.
Маг покосился на него, но ничего не сказал.
- Свиток "Стрела Андийца", сила 66 пунктов умения, вылетает из пальца второй руки мага и по его направлению. Разит все на своем пути, любого противника уровнем менее 66 пробивает насквозь, после чего у того сразу сносит 50 единиц жизни и, если тот не применить исцеляющее заклятие, будет сносить по 1 единице в секунду в течение 5 минут. Получив такую стрелу, можно например, зажевать синие листья с ближайшего дерева - каждый лист возвратит 1 единицу жизни. Раз, два... тоже шесть свитков.
- Ну и обычный файербол 34 уровня. Отличается от мерзкого огня прямотой действия - куда кинули, туда и летит, пока не встретит препятствие. Снимает 34 единицы жизни сразу и всё. Четыре свитка.
- Не пуляй файерболами по врагам, когда мы сцепимся в ближнем бою мечами - нас пожгешь, - сказал гном.
Маг продолжал:
- В группе сегодня следующие участники: воин-мечник Тарган, человек, 35 уровень,  воин-лучник Самира, эльф, 35 уровень, воин-мечник Бук, человек, 35 уровень, воин-мечник Гррхым, гном, 37 уровень,  маг-целитель Вакш, вольф, 36 уровень, маг стихий Ларинаэль, эльф, 21 уровень. Идем в локацию с умеренно-агрессивными мобами, строимся определенным образом: три воина-мечника впереди, за ними лучник и маг-боевик, маг-целитель сзади. Я в стороне наблюдаю и отсекаю случаи, если к вам помчатся случайные мобы.
- Как случайные? - удивилась Самира.
- Если вы будете слишком громко орать или слишком далеко отбегать от первоначальной точки сражения, вы спровоцируете соседних мобов начать нападение. А ведь с большой кучей мобов сразу вам пока не справиться - действуйте по порядку: воины-мечники набрели на гнездо мобов, разворошили. Начали атаку - с этим гнездом кончайте, затем переходите к следующему. Не бегайте кругами и не ворошите гнезда соседние, пока не покончили с одним! Все понятно?
Магу ответил нестройный хор голосов.
- Тогда портируемся! Внимание! Участники группы входят в телепорт по очереди в названном мной порядке. Я вхожу в телепорт всегда последним, так как маг, вызвавший телепорт, своим вхождением выключает его!
Нерон сделал пассы рукой и перед группой возникло переливающееся свечение телепорта.
Группа начала перемещаться. Маг вошел последним и телепорт погас.
Участники оказались на полянке среди не очень густого леса. В отличие от наших земных лесов, деревья в лесу были самых различный размеров и расцветок, а листья - как обычные, зеленые и длинные, так и красные треугольные, синие скрученные, как гирлянда серпантина, фиолетовые раздваивающиеся, все время сходящиеся и расходящиеся, как веер.
- Внимание! Красные листья не трогать - они ядовиты, у каждого снесется 1 уровень жизни на прикосновение! Синие восстанавливают силы! Устанете - можно сорвать и сжевать несколько листьев. Тактика: мечники находят гнездо, выманивают Плюлей и начинают их крошить. Целитель восстанавливает единицы жизни. Лучник и маг-боевик стреляют в том случае, когда вылезшие из гнезда Плюли разбегаются в стороны, чтобы напасть сбоку. В тех, с которыми уже начали сражаться мечники - не стрелять! Отмечаем в меню "Войти в группу". Пошли!
Мечники Бук, Тарган и Гррхым осторожно начали движение вперед, поигрывая соответственно мечом и топором, Ларинаэль и Самира за ними, приготовив лук и свитки.
Ларинаэль при этом все думала, какие свитки ей взять в первую очередь - держать все 4 свитка оказалось страшно неудобно, в результате она взяла в руки свитки Мерзкого огня и Стрела Андийца.
Внезапно прямо из под ног Ларинаэль с диким визгом выскочил мелкий, но с непомерно большой головой зверь и зигзагами помчался прочь. Испугавшись, девушка взвизгнула, а потом тут же крикнула:
- Стрела Андийца! - но ничего не случилось.
Бук и Гррхым засмеялись. Нерон сказал:
- Ты забыла потереть большим пальцем руки свиток.
- Тьфу ты... а можно сделать так, чтобы ничего не тереть, а, скажем, стрелять щелчком пальцев?
- Можно. Как прокачаешься до 99 уровня и получишь умение 99 уровня, сразу так и можно будет навесить кучу заклинаний на щелчок пальцев, движение бровей, носа влево, носа вправо, может еще ушами шевелить научишься и на шевеление ушей тоже навесишь файербол...
- А что у вас навешено на движение носа влево? - невинно поинтересовалась Ларинаэль.
- Учимся дальше, не задаем глупых вопросов, - тут же ответит Нерон.
Тут нога Бука провалилась в какую-то дыру, он с ругательством отскочил и запрыгал на одной ноге.
- Лечи Бука! - рыкнул Нерон Вакшу. - не видишь, его там укусили?
Вакш тут же забормотал и стал делать пассы руками.
Из дыры вылетела какая-то длинная тушка, похожая на змею, но с такой скоростью, что никто ничего не успел сделать. Лучница выхватила лук, но острые стрелы явно запаздывали против юрких движений большого тонкого тела зверя.
- Трык, - констатировал Нерон. - редко встречается, завалить трудно. Интересное начала дня.
Трык прыгал с ветки на ветку, стремглав проносясь над головой Бука, каждый раз срезая несколько единиц жизни.
Мух пытался задеть его мечом, но каждый раз мимо. Самира выпустила уже три стрелы, но каждый раз промахивалась.
Ларинаэль после двух секунд раздумья потерла большим пальцем свиток Мерзкого огня, указала пальцем на пролетающего трыка и произнесла:
- Мерзкий огонь!
Огонь вылетел из указательного пальца Ларинаэли и понесся за изворотливым трыком. Трык юркнул в кусты , Мерзкий огонь за ним. Трык взвился ввысь и... отбросил часть хвоста, на который тут же набросился Мерзкий огонь. Ларинаэль внимательно следила за трыком, и как только тот потерял хвост, тут же активировала следующий свиток Мерзкого огня. Огонь полетел прямо в морду несущегося вниз трыка и тот не смог увернуться.
Раздался ужасающий визг, и трык стал кататься по земле, объятый огнем. Тут его начали крошить мечники.
Нерон сказал: 
- Стоп. Не надо резать трыка. Каждый разрезанный кусочек тут же вырастает в самостоятельную часть и таким образом трык и восстанавливается, и размножается. Сейчас он весь покрыт Мерзким огнем и сгорит дотла, не надо его трогать. Это не для мечников задача, только для магов.
Трык догорел, Ларинаэль увидела в своем интерфейсе полученное умение.
Вы получили умение "Мерзкий огонь" 1 силы"
Дальше все пошло по первоначально намеченному плану.
Гном (обычно) первым находит гнездо  Плюлей, те начинали с ворчанием вылезать, и тут же их начинали сечь мечами воины.
Обычно через минуту из этого же гнезда с гораздо большей скоростью выскакивали пять-шесть мелких плюлей, разбегались влево и вправо и с расстояния пыталась поразить воинов точными плевками ядовитой слюной.
Тут вступали лучница и Ларинаэль. По молчаливому согласию лучница взяла себе тех, кто выбегал налево, а маг - тех, кто выбегал направо.
Первыми Ларинаэль израсходовала свитки Мерзкого огня. После каждых двух попаданий умение использовать Мерзкий огонь увеличивалось на единицу, а когда воины покрошили десятое гнездо Плюлей - уровень Ларинаэль возрос до 25. Затем пошли в ход свитки "Стрела Андийца", а когда и те кончились - Ларинаэль стала пулять файерболами.
Когда файерболы кончились, после разворошения очередного гнезда и выскакивания оттуда вправо трех мелких Плюлей Ларинаэль крикнула: 
- Объем!
После чего мечники отскочили и недоуменно оглянулись.
Ларинаэль активировала свиток и указала на подпрыгивающих на месте мелких плюлей:
- Борзые иголки!
За тремя животными возник шарик, похожий на быстро надуваемый воздушный и затем лопнул, громко хлопнув на прощание. Завизжали разлетающиеся иголки. Мечники остались стоять и получили по нескольку уколов иголками, после чего Вакш принялся усердно их залечивать. 
Нерон махнул рукой, и основная группа из двух толстых и неповоротливых Плюлей замерла на месте.
- Стоп, стоп, - сказал он. - Разбор полетов. Вы что делаете? Вам было сказало - "Объем", после чего вы должны или отбежать, или упасть на землю и закрыть голову либо щитом, либо рукой в отражающих удары поручах. А вы что делаете? Теперь Ларинаэль. Я понимаю, что опыта нуль, но здравый смысл хотя бы иногда включать надо!
Когда используются Борзые иголки? Когда врагов МНОГО! Когда их куча и все Борзые иголки достанутся врагам! А тут - три - все несчастных три маленьких плюля и - Борзые иголки! думать же надо!
- Так у меня не осталось других свитков! - возразила Ларинаэль.
- Так думать надо! - рявкнул Нерон. - Ты вообще что делаешь? Механически используешь все свитки одного типа подряд, потом другого - все подряд, потом третьего - все подряд, ты что, капусту шинкуешь? Зачем тогда пришла играть? Маг должен включать голову, когда использует то или иное заклинание! Файербол - заклинание слишком мощное для мелких плюлей. Оно дано тебе затем, что даже в обычной локации может вдруг выскочить из-за кустов кто-то вроде тигрольва. Вот ты его и угостишь файерболом. Они огонь не любят и сразу убегут. В мелких плюлей изначально надо было тренироваться попадать стрелами Андийцев. Это и тренировка ловкости и внимательности. Дальше, когда в одном месте сразу находилось больше трех плюлей - вот тогда и надо было кидать Борзые иголки. Потом - куда кидать? Надо было кидать так, чтобы Борзые иголки взрывались в некотором отдалении от плюлей, тогда плюли бы были поражены, а игрокам вообще ничего не попало! И можно было вообще не кричать "Объем"! Пошли дальше. Я сказал, что тебе надо набрать сегодня 10 уровней. Можно было и сообразить попросить воинов, найдя очередное гнездо плюлей, разворошить его и тут же отступить назад. Тогда ты пожгла бы сразу больших и неповоротливых плюлей файерболом, а мелких замочила Мерзким огнем! За уничтожение гнезда целиков в одиночку у тебя сразу бы возрос уровень на единицу! А умения умножились бы в два раза, ибо в одной битве применены сразу несколько умений! А сейчас - смотри, у тебя только 28 уровень всего-навсего! Так, на сегодня все, возвращаемся на базу.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (30.03.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

*Атака 4. Программы и программисты*

Час обеда. Обитатели программного комплекса потянулись в столовую, впрочем, были и такие, кто принес обед с собой и пошел не в столовую, а в комнату отдыха, чтобы расположиться в мягких диванах вместе со своей закуской.
В столовой все шло своим чередом, люди брали широкий пластмассовый поднос, набирали со стоек с едой желаемые тарелки, продвигались к кассе, оплачивали и затем садились за четырехугольные столы, по одному человеку с каждой стороны стола.
За один из таких столов сели два давно знакомых друг с другом программиста Максим и Антон.
Через минуту третье место тоже было занято, туда сел еще один парень в больших очках-хамелеонах. Он расставил свои тарелки перед собой и начал искать соль.
- Ребята, а тут соль вообще есть? - сказал он.
- Так вот же она, - недоуменно показал на солонку Максим.
- А-а, точно-точно, а я что-то ее не увидел, наверно из-за салфетки не видно.
Некоторое время все молча кушали, затем Антон, доедая свой бифштекс, сказал:
- Странные дела у клана Косых Коней творятся.
- А что там странного? - спросил Антон.
- Да вот, получили квест на поиск эпических доспехов - и не выполнили, забросили, получили квест на охрану деревни от черной напасти - проворонили, не выполнили, получили квест на приведение к старушке на болоте доброго молодца - и тоже не выполнили. Они вообще играют или валяют дурака?
Антон пожал плечами.
- Ну платят деньги и играют, как хотят.
- Так цепочка квестов прерывается, нехорошо, - покачал головой Максим.
- Надо делать начало квеста многоигровое, - посоветовал Антон. - чтобы если один игрок начал, для других не было закрыто одновременное начало такого же квеста.
Тут вступил в беседу и третий едок.
- Иван, - представился он. - Я тоже иногда вижу, что некоторые игроки бросают невыполненные квесты. И мне кажется, что это бывает, когда в игру заходят парочки.
- Парочки? - удивился Антон.
- Ну да... два человека вместе... как оказывается потом - парень и девушка. Так вот, мое мнение - они не играть заходят, а повалять дурака друг перед другом. И как только начинают понимать, что даже в игре есть некоторые правила, им становится скучно играть... они только дурака валяют... а вы не замечали таких парочек?
- Э-э... не замечал, - удивленно сказал Максим.
Антон наморщил лоб.
- Ну... полгода назад вполне была какая-то парочка, взяли задание на пару - избавить деревню от злой своры волков...
- Нет-нет,  - замахал руками Иван. - почему-то раньше такого не было... а вот прямо на этой неделе не появилась ли новая парочка? Не заметили?
Антон посмотрел на Максима, Максим - на Антона. Потом оба - на Ивана.
- Нет,- сказал Максим, ничего такого мы не заметили. 
- В общем, я тут развиваю свою теорию, - заговорщицким тоном сказал Иван. - А именно, что новые игроки, зайдя парой, не хотят выполнять стандартные квесты. Так что если вдруг заметите такую пару, не поленитесь мне сказать? Хорошо? - и он положил на стол перед Максимом и Антоном свою визитку. Затем закончил свой обед и удалился.
- Ты что-нибудь понял? - удивленно спросил Максим.
Антон пожал плечами.
- Да мало ли у кого в голове какие бредовые теории бродят. - и с этими словами выбросил визитку в мусор.
Максим задумчиво повертел визитку в пальцах и сунул ее в карман.
А тем временем в комнате регионального координатора Ашота происходило следующее.
Ашот отслеживал выборку игроков по определенному критерию.
В частности, записи разговоров в игре игроков, проходящих под грифом "Подозрение на внедрение активов реала в игру. Игра - это деньги. Понятно, что для богатого игрока можно купить хороший высокий уровень, чтобы не начинать игру с довольно скучной прокачки персонажа, то есть получения приличного уровня, начав с нуля. Но таким образом купить официально можно далеко не всё. Например, нельзя купить интересный квест, нельзя купить приключение, которые заведомо закончится получением эпического артефакта или громкой славы.
Поэтому в игре давно были замечены "Черные маклеры", которые занимались тем, что выкупали за реальные, не игровые, деньги у игроков, получивших интересные кресты, право на прохождение этих квестов, если было заранее известно, какие приключения должны произойти с получившим квест, какую эпическую или легендарную награду получит игрок.
Задача Ашота была в таких случаях следить, чтобы со стороны черных маклеров не было попыток узнавания адресов, имен и мест проживания игроков в реале. Чтобы не было попыток пугать игроков проблемами в реальной жизни, если те не согласятся уступить полученные ими квесты.
Правильнее сказать, за этим наблюдала группа координаторов, и в случае явного давления черного маклера на игрока администрацией принимались меры, в том числе и мгновенная блокировка аккаунта, при которой собеседник мог видеть, как нехороший игрок моментально растворялся в черной дымке и на его месте возникала надпись "Игрок блокирован навсегда".
Ашот же занимался несколько другим: он просматривал записи, имеющие метку "Подозрительно". Такая метка присваивалась игровым процессором автоматически, если игрок подпадал под несколько оговоренных условий.
В этот момент он просматривал беседу некого пожилого "Чиновника" расы Человек, который в игровом мире сидел в кафе и беседовал с молодой эльфийкой. Ник эльфийки был Самира. Человек заказал дорогие блюда и говорил:
- Какой прекрасный вид открывается с этого балкона! Дизайнеры игры молодцы, нарисовали все очень натурально и красиво!
Самира пожала плечами:
- Сфотографировали автоматы где-нибудь в Альпах 10 тысяч видов, а потом выбрали несколько наилучших.
Собеседник улыбнулся.
В этот момент у Ашота зазвонил телефон.
- Да, - сказал Ашот, снимая трубку.
- Ты почему не взял мои собственноручно приготовленные котлеты, зараза такой? Обижаешь бабушку? - заметался в трубке голос обиженной пожилой женщины. - Я тут стараюсь, готовлю, чтобы внучку вкусно было поесть. а этот внучок, свинья неблагодарная такая, забывает взять мою стряпню с собой! Чтобы все прокисло и пропало и потом собака даже есть не стала!
- Почему пропало, - возразил Ашот, - ну завтра возьму, забыл, пусть постоит в холодильнике!
- Ах-ах, умник молодой, такой молодой, а уже и беспамятный! Так ты вынул их из холодильника! Вынуть вынул, а взять - не взял! Не хочешь кушать - так собаке бы отдал что ли голодной, а так вообще все пропадет и провоняет!
- Упс... - сказал Ашот.
Тем временем беседа в кафе тоже продолжалась.
- Так вот, - говорил Чиновник Самире, - есть заинтересованные люди, которые могут очень хорошо заплатить в реальной валюте, не игровой, за сведения - не появились ли сейчас, вот на этой неделе, в игре пары - то есть молодой человек вместе с молодой девушкой?
- Так они могут играть кем угодно, эльфом, вольфом, гномом и так далее, как же я отличу? - спросила Самира.
- За это я и буду платить, - сказал Чиновник, - чтобы ты сама находила способы это проверить. Видишь пару - познакомься... войди в доверие, выясни, это только игровая пара или в реале тоже пара. 
- Хорошо, - кивнула Самира. - А что по предыдущему заданию?
- Ты просто не успела, кое-кто подсуетился быстрее, - строгим голосом заявил Чиновник. - поэтому награда стандартная, и не долларом больше.
- На таких условиях как-то неинтересно, - разочарованно протянула Самира.
- Не хочешь сотрудничать - никто силком не тянет, - резко сказал Чиновник. - И кстати об этом было сказано заранее, так что всё честно.
Ашот наконец уговорил пожилую женщину не волноваться и положил трубку.
На экране монитора была уже следующая картинка: два гнома беседовали о том, какая нехорошая администрация игры и как она нечестно поступает с игроками...

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (30.03.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

*Глава 3. Такие разные люди*
_Один, гордынею ведом, 
Стремится преуспеть во всём.
Другой, таившись за углом,
Отнять мнит всё и разом стать могучим колдуном.
Эола Великая, менестрель Империи Оллеграф эпохи Перерождения_

*Атака 1. Пётр*

Пришло время изучить интерфейс подробнее.
Ведь я, будучи воином, должен хорошо представлять, кого я могу побороть легко, кого с трудом, для кого следует собирать группу, а то мне вообще не противник, так как размажем одним щелчком пальца. Причем речь не только об игроках – игровые монстры меряются точно такими же уровнями и другими способами, как и игроки.
Как я понял, прежде всего идет уровень. Воин или маг 10 уровня – невооруженный - ни при каких условиях не сможет самостоятельно биться с воином или магом 100 уровня, тоже невооруженными – 100-й уровень размажет мелких десяток щелчком пальцев. Соответственно когда я ударил гоблина камнем, я нанес ему повреждение всего в 1 единицу жизни. Потому что у меня был уровень 1. Когда же удар наносит воин или маг 100-го уровня, сила удара считается за 100 – это голыми руками, и воин 100-го уровня может уложить гоблина одним ударом кулака.
С оружием уже ситуация похитрее.
Уровень удваивается и складывается с силой оружия, умноженной на умение. Так, воин 50-го уровня, имея меч в 30 единиц силы и умение работать мечом в 10 единиц, наносит удар 50х2+(30х10)=500 единиц силы.
_[Это черновик. Цифры расчета сил еще будут редактироваться и уточняться]_
На первый взгляд, уровень качать не обязательно, достаточно приобрести мощный меч и раскачать уровень владения. Но только на первый – ведь воину 50-го уровня меч в 200 единиц силы попросту недоступен! Поэтому уровень все-таки играет решающую роль, а умение тоже играет роль – оружие вполне по игровому сценарию может быть повреждено в ходе битвы, и воин может подобрать любое другое на поле боя – а оно вполне может оказаться малого уровня – что скомпенсируется хорошим умением владеть мечом.
Что вполне и логично – умелец и плохим оружием может победить владельца хорошего оружия – но не умеющего с ним обращаться. 
Но уровень все равно имеет приоритет. Потому что – во-первых, умений надо иметь несколько – скажем, если меч сломан, воин может схватить топор – а тогда нужно иметь еще умение махать топором, для лука и стрел – умение стрелять из лука и так далее. Поэтому есть два варианта: усиливать одно умение… что чревато оказаться в случае нужны в совсем другом умении слабым игроком. Второй вариант более интересен: качать все умения понемногу, а в основном – уровень. Ну и охотиться за хорошим оружием, либо покупать его на золото.
Для мага еще сложнее: школ заклинаний – много, и для каждый умение считается отдельно. Поэтому опять-таки в приоритете уровень – и несколько равнозначных умений на каждую школу заклинаний.
Особняком стоят свитки с заклинаниями. Большинство их них доступны только магам, но есть и общедоступные – то есть для всех ролей. Иными словами грубо говоря новичок 1 уровня и нулевыми умениями и без всякого оружия, прочитав свиток «Смерть легенды», может мгновенно поразить воина 200-го уровня, в эпических доспехах и с огромными умениями.
Но это компенсируется тем, что таких свитков никто не продает!
Они могут случайно выпасть про прохождении скрытых – обязательно скрытых – квестов, и теперь мне понятно, почему многие игроки и почти все кланы так гоняются за получением скрытых квестов – игроки много беседуют с персонажами, которыми управляет компьютер – неписями, а кланы посылают разведчиков – тоже изучать местность в локациях, а также беседовать с неписями – большинство скрытых квестов как раз всплывают при неожиданном повороте беседы.
Например, рассказывает игрок в трактире, как он там помог людям, сям помог… и вдруг сидящий рядом подвыпивший непись выдает задание на скрытый квест, сказав:
- О! Как раз такой человек мне и нужен – найти то-то и то-то или сделать для деревни вот то и это.
А в ходе выполнения скрытого квеста можно получить редкие свитки с очень мощными заклинаниями, которые доступны для использования любым уровнем. Впрочем, такие свитки выпадает совсем редко – обычно скрытый квест дает в результате эпические или легендарные предметы экипировки – доспех, меч, зелье для мага, но ограниченные для использования в конкретной роли и не ниже какого-то высокого уровня.
На деле, самыми распространенными свитками «для всех» являются только свитки заклинания телепорта, то есть мгновенного переноса из одного места в другое, из города в игровую локацию, из одной локации в другую, так как обычным транспортом, имеющимся в игре – а это повозки и перевозящие игроков птицы – добираться часто не только несколько часов, и а несколько дней – ибо игровое поле рассчитано так, будто оно находится на планете размером с земля, соответственно и локации "отстоят" друг от друга на многие тысячи километров. Конечно, всё это нарисовано компьютером, но чтобы попасть из одной локации в другую на птице например, нужно долго лететь над пустырями и лесами.
Теперь об экипировке.
Она тоже дает определенные бонусы и единицы силы.
Так, оружие бывает четырех распространенных видов и еще одного, который описан в интерфейсе – но с пометкой «Пока не введен в игру, ожидайте!»
Обычное оружие: имеет ограничение по роли, уровню и имеет сколько-то единиц силы.
Например, меч для воина уровнем не ниже 30, единиц силы 40. Доспех для воина уровнем не ниже 45, единиц силы 50.
Критическое оружие: то же самое, но время от времени наносит критический удар.  Относится только к видам оружия, имеющим отношение к нападению – т.е. критического доспеха не бывает.
Критический удар – удар, одни махом уносящий 50% жизни соперника в битве.
Частота выпадения критического удара, или крита, зависит от уровня (опять уровень важнее всего!)
Эпическое оружие: то же самое, что и выше, но в плюс – обладает 100% защитой от какого-либо воздействия: например доспех, который одновременно с противостоянием ударам (в чем смысл любого доспеха) создает 100% невосприимчивость к ядам.
Или 100% невосприимчивость к магии класса стихии земли (к сожалению, невосприимчивость ко ВСЕМ видам магии – не дается никогда). Но и  это уже мощный плюс!
К тому же, существует так называемый эпический "сет" – то есть комплект - доспех, шлем, наручи, сапоги, перчатки и меч – если это сет, то есть все пять-шесть предметов связаны одним историческим событием (Сет Короля Лира) – то каждый из эпических предметов может дать свой бонус: один – 100% защита от ядов, другой – 100% защита от стрел, третий – 100% защита от магии стихии земли, четвертый – 100% защита от магии воды, пятый – 100% защита от падающих на голову камней.
Воин в таком сете становится практически неуязвим ни обычным воинам, ни обычным магам. Конечно, можно подобрать такое сочетание воинов и магов, которые воздействует теми способами, на которые нет 100% защиты у сета, но это очень сложно и заранее неизвестно, от чего у воина, имеющего сет, 100% защита, а от чего не 100%-ная.
Легендарное оружие: увеличивает силу удара в 5 раз: а именно, выше в формуле 50х2+(30+10) цифра 2 заменяется цифрой 10!
Кроме того, эпическое и легендарное оружие невозможно утерять: как известно, если игрок убит в игровой локации, все его шмотки – как оружие, доспехи, так и содержимое таскаемой с собой виртуальной сумки -  остаются на месте убийства, а в Генеральной резиденции он воскресает в одних трусах и майке.
Это правило не касается эпических и легендарных предметов – они возращаются к владельцу сразу после его воскресения.
Ну и наконец вид оружия, которое сейчас не задействовано, но описано в интерфейсе:
Оружие Наследия Ушедших демиургов, или кратко оружие ушедших.
О нем вообще написана пара слов – Ушедшие Маги [править: маги? или демиурги? или боги?], воспылав ненавистью друг к другу, истребили и себя, и многие тысячи километров вокруг превратили в магически нестабильные пустоши, а оружие их затерялось в неведомых землях…
Я так понимаю, это оружие по мощности уже можно приравнивать к ядерному нашего мира. Почему оно вообще упоминается? Не знаю, но думаю, просто после того, как многие игроки раздобудут себе кучу эпических и легендарных предметов, им станет скучно… вот пусть погоняются за новыми типами артефактов.
Итак, бегло изучив интерфейс, я отправился к кланлидеру Ясному.
Клан Соколы Аристократии располагался в пригороде столицы Империи Оллеграф, в старинной усадьбе, раскинувшейся на много гектаров земли. Несмотря на очень живописный вид и отсутствие мощных крепостных стен, усадьба была защищена мощной магией – этот клан решил защищаться не мощью крепостных стен, а в основном сильной магией.
На въезде в предусадебный участок поля стояли два стражника в расшитых золотом ливреях. Когда я подошел, стражники скрестили алебарды, перекрывая мне вход.
- Кто таков, куда и зачем? – спросил один.
- Разрушитель 2031. К кланлидеру по персональному вопросу, он в курсе.
Стражник приложил к уху говорящий амулет, что-то произнес и выслушал ответ. Затем он сказал:
- Вам сюда, - и сделал жест рукой по направлению к сторожке.
Я вошел в сторожку вслед за стражником, стражник показал на светлый круг на полу – я так понял, меня сейчас отправят телепортом. Однако богато живут, подумал я, ходить внутри усадьбы при помощи телепортов!
Так и случилось, только я ступил на светлый круг, как включился телепорт и я оказался в закрытом помещении, у стены, а напротив меня стояли три игрока высоких уровней – 154, 180 и 182.
- Стой где стоишь, - сказал маг, над которым светился ник – Гендальф, 182 уровень.
Маг сделал пассы рукой – видимо, проверял меня на наличие каких-либо скрытых боевых магических заклятий. Затем Гендальф сделал жест рукой, в стене проявилась дверь, и я, повинуясь приглашающему знаку Гендальфа, вошел в проем.
Мы прошли каким-то темным коридором, подсвеченным редкими факелами, до одной из ниш в стене. Проходя мимо ниш, я думал, что это украшения интерьера или место для хранения чего-то, однако, видимо, это был какой-то хитрый транспортный коридор – подойдя к одной из ниш, маг сделал еще один знак. И на полу ниши засветился еще один круг.
Я вошел в круг, маг за мной, и мы переместились в приемную залу.
Вот эта зала была светлая – со множеством окон, в который лился яркий дневной свет. Присмотревшись, я удивился – за одним окном был парк и пруд прямо перед окном, за другим – поле. За третьим – какая-то площадь, в общем все окна выходили в разные места. Хотя в стене они располагались рядышком. Зала была светлая, почти белый потолок, местами увитый каким-то светло-зеленым плюющем, около стен – ряды диванов тоже со светлой обивкой, около массивны дверей – два стража в парадной одежде, недалеко от них – белый стол с магическим экраном, за котором восседала секретарша… тьфу, помощница кланлидера Ясного.
Увидев Гендальфа, она сказала:
- Проходите, Ясный вас ждет.
Я вошел в кабинет. Кабинет кланлидера был похож на любой директорский кабинет в реальной жизни – такие же шкафы с документами, около стены на постаменте – макет парусного корабля, сбоку – огромные стенные часы с гирями, сам Ясный восседал в черном кожаном директорском кресле с высокой спинкой и на колесиках. Он бы достаточно молодым с виду, только между бровей залегала жесткая складка, делая выражение лица то ли задумчивым, то ли недовольным.
- Садитесь, - сказал Ясный.
- Разрушитель  2031, - представился я.
Ясный махнул рукой:
- Я знаю. Сразу обговорим некоторые важные моменты. Мы – не программисты в обличии игроков. Но – важный момент – мы игроки, которые согласились выполнять некоторые задачи программистов данной игры. Это первое. Второе – то, что я сказал, касается лишь главных магов и офицеров клана Соколы Аристократии. Рядовые участники клана об этом не знают. Мы почти не даем рекламы, так что к нам мало кто приходит, что нам и нужно – те, кто пришли, просто думают, что мы удачливый клан, кланлидер которого заимел какой-то мощнейший артефакт и готовит какую-то ужасную диверсию, после которой станет королем. И меня это устраивает. Пусть думают. Поэтому – о твоем соглашении с Ашотом по проверке некоторых эпических и легендарных предметов – никому ни слова, за исключением этого кабинета, да и только тогда, когда в нем кроме меня, Гендальфа, Брика и пары еще людей (потом назову имена, если понадобится), посторонних нет.
- Хорошо, - сказал я. – Что мне сейчас делать?
- Да ничего особенного, - ответил Ясный. – пока не достиг 30 уровня – тупо ходить и качать уровни. Через час Гендальф собирает группу – в ней пара новичков, они также ничего не знают о нашем сотрудничестве, просто радуются, что попали в хороший и малоизвестный клан, где их быстро прокачают до высокого уровня. Пойдете в данж с мощными мобами, Гендальф будет вам помогать их убивать, но поскольку они очень мощные – сразу будет выпадать очень много опыта, и я думаю, в день будете прибавлять по пять уровней. Когда дойдете до 30, я уточню у Ашота, если ли на этот момент конкретное задание.
Он помолчал.
- Но, - продолжил он, - никто не запрещает вам самостоятельно искать скрытые квесты или скрытые тайники – пример того же поиска кастетов и трубки шамана – небольшая подсказка: ищите то, что может находиться в неожиданных местах. Пример: мы убили моба рядом с деревом. Обследуйте дерево! В стволе может находиться тайник с интересным предметом, поройтесь в корнях – там может быть спрятан тайник либо начало скрытого квеста.
- В тайниках бывают эпические вещи? – задал я давно интересующий меня вопрос.
- Крайне редко. Очень крайне редко – либо тайник такой, что хрен додуматься – например пляж, над пляжем нависает высокая скала, но если где-то в середине скалы на высоте 30 метров постучать в неком месте – откроется тайник… это был единственный известный случай, когда в тайнике находилась эпическая вещь. Да, и постучать надо было не кулаком, а гномьим разведчиком породы… Но вот Критические вещи – вполне могут находиться! Советую для быстрого роста возможностей как можно скорее избавиться от обычных доспехов и найти критические. А на первое время их выдадут из кланового хранилища. Когда найдутся новые – эти надо будет сдать обратно.
- Понятно.
- Вопросов больше нет? Ну, тогда пошли, - сказал маг и мы вышли обратно в приемный покой.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (01.04.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

*Атака 2. Юлия*

Я телепортировалась в город  Сайонтвил.
Мне не хотелось демонстрировать, что у меня много денег, так как игра конечно не реал, плюс в городе невозможно (программа не позволяет) огреть игрока по голове и ограбить, но люди-то здесь те же самые – от зависти никто не застрахован.
Так что с благодарностью взяла несколько свитков телепорта у Джантиры, а затем купила в ближайшей лавке еще два десятка.
Пройдя сорок шагов, я услышала, как около меня материализовался какой-то подозрительный субъект в черном длинном плаще, похожем на балахон, с размытым пятном вместо лица.
Однако помня, что в городе убивать игроков не позволяет сама система игры, не особо и испугалась.
- Добрый сайонтвилский вечер, - вежливо поздоровался незнакомец глухим голосом.
- Ну, положим, пока добрый, - ответила я.
- Позвольте дать вам пару советов, - сказал незнакомец.
- А может быть, сначала представитесь? Ваш ник закрыт от просмотра.
- Великий Маг Марарш, - сказал человек, на секунду заменяя размытое пятно видимым лицом. Среднего возраста, довольно привлекательное, но скорее просто обычное русское лицо. Затем лицо вновь заменилось размытым пятном.
- Хорошо, я слушаю.
- Вы только что купили свитки телепорта.
- И что?
- Вы не торговались. Если бы рядом с вами был шпион любого агрессивного клана – он взял бы вас на заметку и в ближайшем квесте постарался создать вам трудности, затем появился бы и за деньги – не игровые, а уже настоящие – предложил бы помочь их преодолеть. Такова практика агров (агр - агрессивный игрок - термин для обозначения игрока-преступника) в этой игре! А вы не знали? – спросил он, видя мое изумление.
- Э-э… нет, не знала… да мало ли почему я не торговалась! А потом, какая связь между игровыми деньгами и настоящими? Может я по квесту нашла мешок с золотом?
Марарш покачал головой.
- Очень мало квестов, которые дают мешки с золотом. Кроме того, у вас начальный уровень, на таком уровне вообще невозможно получить квест, выводящий на получение мешка с золотом. Значит, то, что вы не торговались, говорит о том, что вы купили игровое золото за… настоящие деньги!
- Упс…
- Кроме того… это всё слухи… но есть и такие слухи, что игроков с большими реальными деньгами изучают хакеры, чтобы узнать реальный IP, с которого ведется игра, а после этого – реальное место жительства.
Я махнула рукой.
- Ерунда. Во-первых, даже если и найдут, убедятся, что огромных богатств нету, ну а сам дом с кое-какой с охраной.
- Хорошо, но учтите на будущее: прежде чем что-то покупать, узнавайте средние цены и торгуйтесь – хотя бы для вида – тогда никто не сможет придраться. Ведь вы купили свитки в ДВА - Марарш выделил это слово - раза дороже, чем их реальная цена у магов города!
- Ой! Я совсем не подумала… - растерялась я.
- Вот! Игра конечно игрой, но выключать думалку тоже может обойтись всякими бяками! – назидательно сказал маг.
- А вам-то какая польза мне помогать? – с подозрением спросила я.
- Ну во-первых, не все любят обманывать – некоторые как раз помогать новичкам, - маг пожал плечами. – А во-вторых, видя, что у вас есть деньги, я хочу предложить вам более выгодный нестандартный телепорт!
- А как я проверю – правильный он или нет?
- Очень просто – это же игра, - сказал маг. – Даже если вы умрете, вы тут же воскреснете вновь в вашей Генеральной резиденции и сможете меня обвинить в обмане, подойдя к городской страже, после чего мне придется покинуть этот город!
- А… можно это как-то проверить, прежде чем покупать?
- Тоже возможно, - не стал чинить препятствий маг. – Идемте в Гильдию магов, заплатите дежурному магу примерно 1000 золотых – и он при вас проверит предлагаемые мной телепорты!
- Хорошо,  с проверкой я поняла, - сказал я. – И в чем же выгода вашего нестандартного?
- Во-первых, я его разрабатывал сам и ввел несколько более мощных магических плетений – а значит, в половине случаев, когда интерфейс в каком-либо квесте, какой-либо локации сообщает «Отсюда невозможен стандартный телепорт», то мой может сработать!
- А может и нет?
- Конечно. Я не могу проверить все десятки тысяч квестовых помещений, откуда запрещен стандартный телепорт. Но обратите внимание – интерфейс игры всегда пишет слово «стандартный», то есть я не нарушал правила игры – по самим правилам серьезные крутые маги могут создавать нестандартные телепорты!
- А, вот это хорошо, а то я как раз подумала о нарушениях правил..
- Нет-нет, все по правилам – опять же можете уточнить у стражей, магов или администрации.
- Ну а кроме этого, чем ваш телепорт хорош?
- Тем, что он… многоразовый! – маг аж сделал паузу перед ключевым словом и взмахнул рукой. – То есть каждый свиток телепорта занимает место в вашем инвентаре, и забив например 20 ячеек свитками телепорта, у вас почти не останется места для свитков например каких-либо мощных магический действий! И это еще не все. Обычные свитки действуют только для мест, где вы побывали. В мои можно вкладывать значения с карт местности, купленных у игроков-магов. Только уточняйте, имеет ли покупаемая карта точки привязки телепорта – это опять же не запрещено правилами, но неписи, то есть персонажи, созданные программой, таких карт никогда не продают, только игроки-маги.
- Да, это очень удобно. – признала я. – И сколько вы хотите за такой телепорт?
- 10 тысяч золотых за 100-разовый телепорт, и миллион золотых – за бесконечный! Но можно расплатиться и не игровыми деньгами…
- Нет-нет, - я подняла ладони вверх. – Насчет неигровых денег вы не угадали – у меня их действительно очень ограничено. Давайте… хм… ну два ваших 100-разовых телепорта, миллиона игровых у меня тоже нет…
Маг поднял брови.
- Ну не сообразила я узнать цену свитков! Тут всё так красиво - я ж первый раз в городе! Я больше глазела на украшения на площади, чем... А так конечно – 20 свитков по 2 тысячи или 20 свитков по 1 тысяче – большая разница… а можно их попробовать сдать продавцу обратно?
Маг ухмыльнулся.
- Попробуйте!
Я вновь подошла к лавке, где купила свитки телепорта, но лавка была закрыта и никто на мой стук не вышел.
- Ладно, давайте ваши свитки, - сказала я магу. – Только после проверки в Гильдии!
Маг использовал свой телепорт и мы переместились на площадь перед Гильдией Магов.
Я огляделась. На площади кучковалось много народа – в основном игроки, причем мелких и реже средних уровней – большинство от 10 до 30 уровня, реже – от 40 до 90. Все с открытыми никами и в разнообразной одежде – воины, маги, ученики, а также куча таких, которых я сходу даже определить не смогла. От площади, в центре которой бил магический фонтан с несколькими уровнями, на каждом уровне – несколько волшебных фигур – русалки, сатиры, всякие монстры, обливаемые водой с верхнего уровня и подсвечиваемые разными цветами, разбегалось несколько улиц. Одну же сторону площади целиков занимало огромное здание Гильдии магов.
На площадь выходила собственно стена. За ней в глубине виднелось множество разной высоты башен, над некоторыми реяли флаги, а над другими били вверх какие-то световые лучи разных цветов.
Марарш подвел меня к небольшой дверце в стене практически на краю площади, сделал пасс рукой, дверца открылась. Мы зашли внутрь. Внутри нас приветствовал маг-дежурный:
- Я дежурный маг Гильдии магов Каарым. Что привело вас ко мне?
- Я хотела бы проверить вот эти два кристалла многоразовых телепортов, созданных магом Мараршом, - сказала я.
- Все торгуешь? – как мне показалось, голос дежурного мага был осуждающим.
- Не со всеми, - с достоинством ответствовал Марарш. – только с теми, кто мне приглянется.
Дежурный маг взял кристаллы, встал, отошел, поднес к какой-то сфере над столом в дальней стороне комнаты. Сфера осветилась слабым голубоватым свечением.
Через минуту дежурный маг подошел к нас.
- Все в порядке, леди, - сказал он. – Это действительно кристаллы, в которых содержится 100 мгновенных переносов с любого места без защиты или с защитой от телепортов до 100 единиц в любое место, которые вы либо знаете, либо считано со специальной карты местности, имеющей метки для телепорта. С вас 1000 золотых!
- А как узнать, в каком месте защита от телепорта выше 100 единиц? – тут же спросила я.
- Когда вы принимаете участие в рейде зачистки нечисти в подземелье, например, посмотрите - какой уровень у самой главного монстра (босса данжа) – если уровень ниже 100, значит и защита местности от телепорта, если она есть, тоже ниже 100, - сказал маг.
Я расплатилась и мы вышли.
- Вы недавно в игре? – спросил Марарш. – советую вам покрутиться возле «Легендарного кафе», там всегда собирается интересная публика, а также многие одинокие игроки высоких рангов, которые нашли интересный квест, подбирают себе команду для его прохождения.
Я распрощалась с Мараршем и пошла в сторону Легендарного кафе.
Как оказалось, войти в него было непросто!
- Вы записаны на определенный час? – строго спросил швейцар с золотыми галунами.
- Нет… просто шла мимо.
- В таком случае, я узнаю, если свободное место, - сказал непись.
Он поднял глаза к потолку… и видимо прочитал там ответ, так как сказал: 
- Вам повезло – сейчас как раз освобождается столик в углу. Вход – 100 золотых! 
Ух ты!!!! Дорого! Впрочем, я могу себе позволить.
Я уплатила 100 золотых и вошла в кафе.
Оказалось, кафе состоит из нескольких залов.
Голубой зал посоветовал мне камердинер, встречающий гостей возле гардеробной.
Я вошла в зал – ну голубой он был весьма условно, так как все стены были задрапированы оригинальными портьерами, в основном темных тонов. Голубыми были только главные светильники, шары, свисающие с потолка там и сям. А еще с потолка свисали лианы и всякие украшения, создавая эффект нахождения в каком-то волшебном лесу.
Зал имел не квадратную, а странную форму с несколькими округлыми стенами, похожую на соединенные вместе несколько кругов. В центре каждого круга был небольшой подиум, всего их было пять, на одном прыгала и кривлялась какая-то гномья певица, на втором показывал фокусы фокусник. Как оказалось, сев за столик, я могу включить звук и прослушивать любой выбранный мной подиум. А также включить «общий» звук зала или выключить его. Я включила.
И тут же обратила внимание на компанию, расположившуюся за большим длинным столом – человек 12, в основном воины-игроки, а также были люди и эльфы без особых признаков в одежде, или вернее я еще не выучила, как отличать например чиновников от вольных землепашцев и других избранных ролей.
Один из воинов мощного телосложения в доспехах, имеющих какие-то золотые полосы и странные эполеты поверх доспехов, рассказывал историю.
- И тут легендарный маг Зариф взмахнул обоими руками, и из-под земли поднялось воинство Бешеной Охоты – существа, телом напоминающие людей, с четырьмя руками и головами псов! Практически неубиваемые! Налетели они как вихрь на войско царя эльфов, и несмотря на высокие уровни всех воинов и магов, стали нещадно терзать и уничтожать первые ряды войска.
Легендарный колдун на этом не успокоился! Он взмахнул руками и спел какое-то заклятье, после чего все маги, сопровождающие царя эльфов, упали без чувств на землю… самые сильнейшие при этом встали через минуту, но взвыли от злости – им была отрезана сила!
- Что за сила? – шепотом спросила я у двух симпатичных эльфов, сидящих за ближайшим около меня столиком и тоже внимательно слушавших рассказчика.
Один из эльфов махнул рукой, призывая не шуметь и не мешать, второй тихо ответил:
- Основная сила эльфийского стихийного мага качается им из окружающей среды, и если отрезать  этот канал связи – возможности мага резко упадут.
- Но царь эльфов был тоже непрост, - продолжал рассказчик. – на царе был легендарный сет – Великий магический доспех, Великий магический жезл, Великий магический колпак и Великий магический кристалл-накопитель. Направил он силу Жезла прямо на Зарифа, и две силы магии стали биться друг с другом!
Завертелся вокруг ужасный ураган, налетели смерчи и торнадо, разряды магии сорвали весь покров почвы и обнажили скалы, поднялось в воздух и испарилось ближайшее озеро – так был силен накал магии!
Но силы оказались равны – в результате Зариф и царь погубили друг друга, а Книга колдуна Зарифа, в которой он прочел самые сложные свои заклятья, также весь сет легендарных артефактов взмыли в воздух, а потом исчезли!
- А это значит, - сказал кто-то за тем же столом, что и рассказчик, - что они лежат где-то недалеко, только в спрятанном месте! 
- Там все данжи поблизости пройдены и изучены вдоль и поперек, - возразил другой.
- Значит, это скрытый квест, и надо, проходя квесты, быть очень внимательными ко всем событиям квеста, а также ко всем репликам неписей, чтобы выйти на скрытую часть! 
- Или поговорить со всеми жителями близлежащей деревни, с неписями, на предмет неожиданной помощи или старинных событий – именно так ищутся скрытые квесты, - подсказал эльф из той же группы.
Пара эльфов, сидящая за соседним с моим столом, переглянулись, а затем эльф, который ответил ранее на мой вопрос, сказал:
- Мы собираемся навестить это место – уж очень интересным выглядит этот сет. А вдруг нам повезет и мы его найдем? Вступишь в группу к нам?
- А когда вы собираетесь туда?
- Завтра с утра. У нас тут имеются кое-какие наработки… по косвенным данным, для получения скрытого квеста нужно, чтобы в группе было трое, и третий участник – низкого уровня. Ты как раз подходишь – мы с Роном 78 и 82 уровня, а ты 28-го – в самый раз.
_Вам предложено вступить в группу. Да/нет?_
Я подумала – ну вроде время у меня свободное есть, почему бы и нет – и нажала кнопку «Вступить в группу»
_Вы вступили в группу 646577. Лидер группы – эльф Ронаэль, воин-мечник, 82 уровень._
- Приходи завтра ко входу к кафе, мы отсюда выдвигаемся, - сказал эльф.
Больше ничего интересного в кафе в ближайший час не происходило, и я вышла.
Теперь надо бы озаботиться Генеральной резиденцией, вспомнила я. Конечно, клан Имперские драконы выделил мне клановое жилье, оно же просто Резиденция, но мне хотелось, особенно заимев случайно большие деньги, купить себе роскошную Генеральную резиденцию – нет денег в жизни, чтобы иметь царские палаты – так хоть в игре оторваться!
Я зашла в ратушу и, ориетируясь на подсказки в интерфейсе, вошла в комнату выбора  резиденций для игроков.
Подошла к столу, включила магический экран… вид которого был точно скопирован с обычного офисного компьютера, и вызвала меню.
Итак, что мне предлагает игра?
_Выбор Генеральной резиденции игрока.
Генеральная резиденция – место, куда вы попадаете в случае гибели в локациях при прохождении игровых заданий, а также при убийстве другим игроком в локации, где это допустимо правилами игры.
Генеральная резиденция – место, где вы можете хранить все накопленные вещи и сокровища, отсюда их невозможно украсть и невозможно никому войти без вашего разрешения.
Вы можете приобрести или арендовать следующие виды Генеральных резиденций:
- аренда комнаты в гостинице – 1 золотой в месяц.
- аренда трехкомнатной Генеральной резиденции с комнатой хранения, комнатой для гостей и персональной комнатой – 1 золотой в день.
- аренда резиденции аристократа – 10 комнат с обстановкой и назначением на ваш выбор – 10 золотых в день.
Внимание! Аренда отличается от покупки отсуствием возможности менять обстановку арендуемых комнат, а также отсутствием возможности телепортироваться прямо в резиденцию или из резиденции.
- покупка комнаты в гостинице – 500 золотых в первый год и 50 золотых каждый последующий.
- покупка трехкомнатной Генеральной резиденции с комнатой хранения, комнатой для гостей и персональной комнатой – 5 тысяч золотых в первый год и 500 золотых каждый последующий год.
- покупка резиденции аристократа – 10 комнат с обстановкой и назначением на ваш выбор – 50 тысяч золотых в год и 5 тысяч золотых каждый последующий год._
Я выбрала последнее. Деньги на моем счету сегодня стремительно уменьшались, но я надеялась, что смогу их как-то раздобыть – в крайнем случае, еще раз потрясу дриад.
Телепорт перенес меня в поистине царские палаты – комнаты были огромные и прекрасно украшенные. Мебель под старину, окна с видами на фонтан, парк, пруд и поле с лесом вдали оставили меня вполне удовлетворенной покупкой. На кровати под балдахином мог разместиться маленький магазин целиком. Я щелкнула пальцами, и освещение изменилось – теперь свет лился не с полотка, а со стен. Некоторые участки стен стали светлыми и освещали комнату мягким светом.
Нет, конечно, спать в виртуале – то еще извращение, так что я во-первых, улеглась на эту царскую кровать, а во-вторых, нажала «Выход»

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (01.04.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

*Атака 3. Клан Могучие коршуны*

Горный замок клана Могучие Коршуны.
Замок полностью высечен в скале, в крепчайшей породе, на которую никак не действуют гномьи взрывчатые вещества (проверено многими любителями мощного оружия).
По-видимому, кроме прочнейших скал, они еще и зачарованны малоизвестным древним черным колдовством. Черным потому, что когда зачаровано белым – любой белый маг видит в ауре камня плетения действующих чар, если уровень мага ниже – не может их распознать, ну а если выше – потратив некоторое количество времени, распознает чары и сможет их снять.
Черное же колдовство почти невидимо и нечитаемо никем. Черным колдун уровнем ниже того, кто наложил колдовство, просто не сможет его пробить, уровнем выше – разметает своей чистой силой.
Но оно светится темно-темно синими мерцающими всполохами при просмотре ауры камня колдуном сильнее того, кто чары наложил – для остальных просто не видно.
Древнее же колдовство, или колдовство Ушедших веков – оно вообще не видимо. Вот вроде камень, никак его аура не отличается от обычного камня, а пробить его – никак. Ни гномьими взрывными пакетами, ни белым волшебством, ни черным.
В этой непобедимой крепости, занятой одним из первых созданных в игре кланов Могучие Коршуны, в защищенной от прослушивания могучими артефактами комнате собрались несколько человек.
Со стороны клана Могучие Коршуны (империя Оллеграф) - Кланлидер Бесстрашный, Начальник разведки и контрразведки клана Тугор и клановый Финансист Никчемный. Смешной такой ник, самый важный после кланлидера человек – и Никчемный.
С другой стороны комнаты – гости клана, очень важные гости - Кланлидер Маллетирель клана Великие Лесничие (Эльфийское царство), а также Второй князь Эльфийского царства, он же негласный серый кардинал всех эльфов, числящийся рядовым офицером клана Великие Лесничие, Анандиорель.
После многочисленных витиеватых приветствий гости расселись – посреди комнаты стоял большой круглый стол, покрытый красным бархатом, с одной его стороны – три мягких, но не глубоких кресла с голубой обивкой небесного цвета, по которой местами порхали ласточки – для хозяев.
Гости уселись в аналогичные кресла, но нежно-салатового цвета и покрытые популярными в Эльфийском царстве цветами Ночные Малютки.
Кланлидер сразу взял быка за рога:
- Я предложил встречу, так как время подошло. Игра созрела для того, чтобы стричь с нее реальные бабки, а не только игровые.
Маллетирель поднял левую бровь. Анандиорель поморщился – он очень не любил такую грубое и прямолинейную речь. Ведь имидж эльфа в игре и выбирает тот, кто любит говорить полунамеками и хитрыми оборотами, соответственно он даже не играет, а живет такой речью.
Поскольку эльфы промолчали, Бесстрашный продолжил:
- По расчетам нашего финансиста Никчемного, – кивок в сторону присутствующего тут же игрока, - в игре сейчас находится больше миллиона игроков. Открыто более 1000 серьезных локаций и более 10 тысяч интереснейших данжей и квестов на них. Я предлагаю объединить наши усилия для того, чтобы просто не подпускать никого к НП-квестодателям без того, чтобы игрок не заплатил нам реальные деньги или не вступил в один из наших кланов.
- Не получится, - тут же покачал головой Анандиорель. – Часть НП-квестодателей находится в городах, а там система не позволяет убивать игроков.
- Ерунда, - с уверенностью сказал Бесстрашный. – Первый же квест выводит игрока в локацию – а тут как тут наши стражи: либо плати, либо пиф-паф.
Анандиорель опять поморщился.
- А вы так уверены, что игровая администрация будет на это закрывать глаза? Мы сейчас делаем то же самое, но в мягкой форме – мы рассылаем новым игрокам, которые при вступлении в игру сразу заплатили за 20 и выше уровень, предложения – «Мы проведем вас по самым интересным данжам и самым интересным квестам! Поможем стать Великими, получить Эпические задания и Эпические предметы!» Это работает, и поскольку работает уже несколько месяцев, мы уверены, что администрация об этом знает и приняла решение не мешать. 
- Именно поэтому вы и приглашены сюда! – встрял Бесстрашный.
Маллетирель покачал головой:
- Не перебивайте, пожалуйста!
Анандиорель продолжил:
- Но это достаточно небольшие деньги по сравнению с тем, что имеет сама компания, поэтому наше предложение и не вызвало ее интереса. Если же грубо не пускать никого, кто сам нашел и НП-квестодателя, и локацию, и данж – я не думаю, что администрация останется в стороне и, возможно,  просто прикроет ваш клан, забанив игроков!
В разговор вступил молчавший до сих пор Тугор.
- А как же дракон Фантом? – ехидно спросил он.
Маллетирель сразу напрягся.
- Что вам известно о Фантоме?
- Только то, что он не является частью квеста. А следовательно, он является вашей выдумкой – значит, препятствуя игроку проникнуть в Запретное подземелье, он заставляет того искать противоядие против дракона, что приводит игрока к вашим колдунам и пополнению вашей казны!
Второй князь гласно попенял Маллетирелю:
- А я ведь предупреждал, что найдутся умники, которые разгадают этот маневр!
 Маллетирель побагровел, но сдержался и сказал сквозь зубы:
- Раз игра молчит, значит это не нарушение ее правил! А вы предлагаете – нарушение!
- Ну почему, - возразил Тугор. – Мы предлагает просто обложить таким же условиями все наиболее интересные квесты – и золото, реальное, а не игровое – потечет к нам рекой!
- Не потечет, - возразил второй князь. – Дело в том, что когда Фантом появился перед группой игроков, вышедших в данж строго согласно квеста, полученного в ратуше города и благополучно угробил всю группу, лидер группы, вместо того, чтобы прислушаться к нашему человечку, специально ждущему возродившихся игроков, чтобы предложить наши услуги по ликвидации Фантома – побежал в ратушу жаловаться, что-де вы соврали и вместо монстров известного уровня выпал монстр явно неподъемного – чиновник ратуши пригласил двух магов клана Соколы Аристократии. То есть это мы потом узнали. А вышло вот что: группа вновь вышла в данж вместе с магами Соколов, и после появления Фантома благополучно прибила его каким-то архимощным легендарным оружием. Но это еще не все – игроки пошли дальше выполнять квест, а маги остались на месте. Вот тут я забеспокоился и запретил в ближайшие несколько дней выпускать Фантома. Более того, посоветовал Маллетирелю срочно подчистить следы его магии.
- Не понял, - медленно произнес  Бесстрашный. – Это что же, Соколы Аристократии – программисты в игре?
- Зачем же сразу программисты, - опять поморщился от такой прямолинейности Маллетирель. – Мало ли какие могут быть у них соображения. Но исключать того, что в их рядах находятся стукачи, а в крайнем случае и программеры, изредка выходящие в игру для мелких правок – нельзя. Возможно даже еще проще - информатор программеров сидит в ратуше.
Финансист Никчемный наморщил лоб.
- Формально согласно условиям игры, программисты не имеет права появляться в игре и использовать какое-то свое, отличающееся от общеизвестных, оружие. На этом мы можем их подловить, угрожая рассказать всем о подставе и даже засудить…
- Господь с вами, - замахал руками Анандиорель, - зачем им нарушать собственные правила? Договорились с парой игроков, дали им наводку на мощные артефакты – и вуаля. Никаких формальных нарушений нет.
- Плохо. – подал реплику Тугор. – Но это ваши догадки или вы имеете еще какие-либо факты?
Эльфы переглянулись.
- Работа по добыче фактов идет, - туманно объяснил второй князь. – Но учтя сказанное только что, я уверен, что МАССОВЫМ такой способ добычи денег никак стать не может. Не позволят нам.
- Ну это мы еще посмотрим, - угрожающе зарычал Бесстрашный. – Хорошо, я все понял, мы с нашей разведкой и юристами обсудим, как можно обойти обнаглевших программеров!
Эльфам такое заявление крайне не понравилось, они поспешно встали и, кивнув головой, растворились в персональном телепорте.
              Появившись в своем эльфийском Лесу, Кланлидер Маллетирель не сдержал возмущения:
- Убожество! Боже, какое убожество! И эти люди хотят, чтобы их уважали!
Второй князь пожал плечами.
- Пусть начнут – они выполнят всю черную работу, и если вдруг им повезет – мы только просто присоединимся, а если нет – ОНИ будут забанены и исключены из игры, а мы останемся.

*Атака 4. Нечто*

Нечто начало ощущать себя.
Сначала была просто темнота. Без времени, без ощущений, без ничего.
Затем Нечто самоощутило, что оно существует. И сразу на него обрушились какие-то новые, неведомые ощущения – его куда-то влекло, тянуло, вокруг происходило что-то непонятное и неприятное. Нарастало раздражение. Наконец ощущения оформились – зрение отдельно, слух отдельно. Исчезло ощущения полета – наоборот, вокруг существа мчались какие-то разноцветные вихри, то скручиваясь в толстые сверкающие жгуты, то распадаясь на отдельные переливающиеся всеми цветами радуги всполохи.
И звук. Сначала это было просто нечто раздражающее. Потом ощущение оформилось в слух.
Звучало «ВОООДААА ХОООЛООДНАЯ» и ощущения менялись. Существу становилось неприятно, его что-то касалось… прошло еще некоторое время, впрочем существо не понимало, что такое время. Времени же в свою очередь было наплевать на существо, оно текло в соответствии со своей, раз и навсегда заданной структурой.
Существо наконец распознало звук. «Вода» - это нечто неприятное, касающееся его и уносящееся прочь. Касающееся? Значит у него, у существа, есть пределы? Холодная – это тоже ощущение… когда звучит «Теплая» - ощущения приятные. Когда «Горячая» - вновь неприятные, но по-другому.
Наконец существу надоело ощущать неприятные явления. Оно сделало движение… Свет! Яркий свет ударил по нервам! И звук… неизвестно откуда возник звук «Это – свет! Его видят ГЛАЗА»
Глаза! Существо сделало движение и распознало его – это открывались и закрывались какие-то подвижные части его, существа. Веки. Они прикрывают Глаза. По глазам бьет Свет. Потом света стало меньше.
Кожа! Когда было сильно неприятно (Горячая вода) существо делало некоторое движение. Потом пришло понимание – это движение – передвижение крайней части существа таким образом, чтобы оно было преградой между источником горячей воды и тем местом, где Глаза.
Прошло еще много времени, пока ощущения не перешли в понимание – Голова – это то, где Глаза, Уши, Нос и Рот. Туловище – это самая толстая и плохо подвижная часть существа. Крылья – это то, чем можно укрыть голову, глаза, уши и потоков горячей и холодной воды. Рот – это то, чем можно впитать такую вкусную теплую воду. Вкусную! Новое ощущение! Хвост – это нечто сзади, пока непонятное.
Наконец существо решило убраться из места, где его постоянно беспокоит то Горячая вода, то Холодная вода. К тому же существо ощутило какую-то пустоту внутри… беспокойную пустоту… тот появился звук «ГОООЛОООД». Голод, да. Существо услышало новый звук. Он был какой-то скребущий, раздражающий слух. Существо открыло глаза и увидело «ЗВЕРЬ», подбирающееся к его носу. Рот существа наполнился слюной и открылся. Зверь, однако, отпрыгнул и убежал. Существо сделало движение вперед и познало, что у него есть НОГИ. Существо выбралось из пещеры на  яркий свет, который был неприятен. Сначала существо закрыло глаза крыльями, как не раз уже делало. Но затем глазам перестало быть неприятно, существо взмахнуло крыльями и полетело. А вот и ЗВЕРЬ внизу. Существо сложило крылья… и очень больно ударилось о землю. Но тут же вскочило, бросилось на зверя и съело его.
Существо увидело других зверей. Существо сделало движение в их сторону, и звери бросились прочь. Существо хотело побежать за ними, но уткнулось в толстые палки, стоящие частоколом. «ДЕРЕВО». Существо взмахнуло крыльями и взлетело – но внизу было сплошь зеленое море листьев, никаких зверей не было видно. Существо уменьшило силу взмаха крыльев и опустилось вниз. Деревья затрещали, часть веток сломалась и существо оказалось на поляне. Новые понятия! Много! Ветки, которые можно сломать. Листья, которые мягкие и гнутся. И их можно съесть, только они не особо вкусные. Как же быть со зверями?
Существо стало недовольно и… возник грозный рык. Это что? Это такие звуки может производить само существо!  А если так попробовать? Рык стал громче и к нему прибавилось тепло! Из морды существа вылетела струя огня! Существо теперь уже целенаправленно повторило это действие. Несколько деревьев мгновенно сгорело, между ними существо увидело лежащих обожженных огнем зверей.
Существо подошло к ним и съело… Вкусно! «ШАШЛЫК» - новое название!
Теперь существо насытилось, ему стало скучно, оно закрыло глаза и уснуло.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (01.04.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

*Глава 4. Тучи сгущатся*
_Не знали, не гадали мы,
Что в ближнем будущем займёт умы.
Эола Великая, менестрель Империи Оллеграф эпохи Перерождения_

*Атака 1. Пётр*

Мы – руководитель группы маг Гендальф, маг-целитель Брик и воины – воин-оператор Кулбрулея Шон, Воин-мечник (как я понял, новичок) Сатрап и Воин-мечник (тоже новичок) Корбин, лучники Барбуддо, Грош, Росомаха (все люди, кроме Росомахи – эта девушка выбрала расу Эльфов), переместились телепортом на опушку леса.
Переместившись, Гендальф сказал:
- Так, внимание! У нас сегодня три новичка – Разрушитель 2031 (раздались смешки) – 10 уровень, Сатрап – 21 уровень и Корбин – 15 уровень. Вы удостоились чести, пройдя испытания, попасть в элитный клан Глобалнета – Соколы Аристократии. При этом для поддержания имиджа клана вы должны максимально быстро прокачать свои уровни и умения, для чего мы с вами сейчас пришли в сложную локацию с высокоуровневыми мобами. Каждому из вас выдан многоразовый свиток с заклинанием левитации, свиток «Молния Бога» и свиток «Кулак Гаргантюа».  Внимание! Не пытайтесь убить сразу несколько семей монстров – вы не успеете прочесть нужный свиток и умрете, не получив ни опыта, ни уровня. У вас еще не развит навык быстрого чтения свитка, а подвесить на щелчок пальцев заклинание вы не можете. Так как роль не та – это только маги могут. Так что действуем так: строимся в клин – впереди три воина, за ними в 10 шагах – лучники, за ними – маг-целитель. Я проверяю, где находится одна из семей следующих типов мобов: - Длиннохвостый Кулаконос, Волколак Обители или Наземная Пыхтелка. Затем  привлекаю их внимание, после чего вся семья устремляется ко мне, и перемещаюсь в сторону. После чего в бой вступают лучники. Лучники, внимание: если кулаконосов будет не пять, а шесть – все стрелы «Разрыв» в самого дальнего. Затем стрелы «Замедление» в остальных. Если я выманил волколаков – во всех обязательно стрелы «Антимагия». Если Наземная Пыхтелка – стоим, смотрим, как сражаются воины, если кто оплошает – помогает стрелой «Замедление». Смотреть под ноги – если земля начала осыпаться вовнутрь – сейчас появится воронка Подземного Пожирателя – тут же активируем свиток левитации и взмываем!
Мы вошли в лес. Впереди осторожно шел маг, время от времени  щелкая пальцами, после первого щелчка почернела и скрутилась агрессивная лиана, после второго – грибы-иглометы… Корбин приблизился ко мне и сказал:
- Ну круто мы попали в самый крутой клан Глобалнета, не!?
- Круто, - односложно подтвердил я.
- А кто-то думает, что самые крутые кланы – это те, кто громче всех орет! – не успокаивался Корбин.
- Смотри под ноги, - посоветовал я. – Так в болтовне Подземника пропустишь.
Корбин поджал губы и недовольно отошел. Через минуту Гендальф скомандовал строиться для боя. Мы вышли вперед, Барбуддо, Грош и Росомаха встали сзади нас. Целитель приготовил свои заклинания и начал делать пассы руками, раздавая бафы на группу.
_Вами получено: 500 единиц баф-жизни.
Вами получен баф: уменьшение удара противника на 30%. Время действия бафа: один час.
Вами получен баф: усиление удара мечом на 20%. Время действия бафа: один час.
Вами получен баф: повышение вероятности Критического удара на 5%. Время действия бафа – один час._ 
- Круто! – воскликнул Корбин. Это аптечка?
Гендальф посмотрел неодобрительно.
- Корбин, перечитай интерфейс и условия игры. Аптечка – это дополнительная жизнь, которую игрок активирует вручную. То есть – получив урон например в 70 единиц жизни, игрок должен остановить сражение, полезть в интерфейс и выполнить «Использовать аптечку». А во время боя – пока он будет выполнять манипуляции с аптечкой, его и прикончат, например нанеся второй удар в 70 единиц жизни и жизнь станет равной нулю. Баф-жизнь – это единицы жизни, которые пополняют основную жизнь автоматически.
- Э… так в других играх просто жизни может быть 500 и больше единиц, - сказал Корбин.
- Так тут тебе не другие игры, тут Глобалнет. В Глобалнете основной показатель – единицы жизни – не могут быть больше 100. Остальное – либо аптечка – но которую нужно активировать вручную, либо баф-жизнь – это единицы жизни, навешиваемые магом и пополняющие жизнь мгновенно, либо легендарный, редко встречающийся артефакт – баф-аптечка с 10000 жизни. Она тоже пополняет жизнь автоматически.
Гендальф отошел, внимательно посмотрел на дерево и свистнул. Из-за толстой нижней ветки показалась рожа кулаконоса. Он спрыгнул, проверещав призыв для остальной семейки. 
Гендальф исчез – переместился в сторону. Кулаконосы помчались в нашу сторону. Я активировал Молнию бога, мчащийся ко мне кулаконос на полном бегу споткнулся и перевернулся. Я тут же активировал Кулак Гарганюа на него же, тот подскочил на месте и завыл. Лучники уже угостили всех кулаконосов Замедлением, после чего я выхватил меч и бросился на второго кулаконоса. Кулаконос – мощная голова с костяным носом пятаком, тут главное  - либо иметь щит 100 уровня, либо уметь увернуться. Я увернулся, полоснув по кулаконосу мечом. Кулаконос кувыркнулся и завыл. Я угостил его Молнией бога и бросился к очухивающемуся первому кулаконосу. Подбежав, вонзил со всего размаху меч.
_Вы осуществили Критический удар. Противник повержен. Вы повергли противника уровнем выше своего! Вы получаете 2000 единиц опыта!_ 
- Рушик, спину! – крикнул Гендальф. Это он так сократил мое имя, мотивируя тем, что в бою некогда произносить «разрушитель две тысячи тридцать первый» - пока произнесешь, уже убьют!
Я быстро развернулся, но видимо недостаточно быстро: на мой мгновенно выставленный щит налетел кулаконос, которым вообще-то должен быть заниматься Корбин. «Болван», подумал я, отлетая и падая на землю.
_Вы получили урон: 112 единиц жизни. Урон вычтен из баф-жизни. Ваш уровень баф-жизни – 388 единицы._ 
Лучники уже шпиговали налетевшего на меня кулаконоса стрелами «Разрыв», вследствие чего тот трясся на месте и выл. Я развернулся в сторону своего второго кулаконоса и вовремя: он уже очухался и бежал на меня. С замедлением, так как тоже получил пару стрел «Замедление». Подождав, пока он приблизится, я с размаху угостил его ребром щита, а когда моб оказался боком – угостил его мечом.
_Противник повержен. Вы повергли противника уровенм выше своего! Вы получаете 2000 единиц опыта!_ 
Я повернулся к остальным. Корбин тоже прикончил своего кулаконоса, через минуту и кулаконос возле Сатрапа забился и замер.
_Ваша группа повергла всех нападающих. Повержены противники уровнем выше уровня участников группы! Вы получаете следующий уровень.
Ваш уровень 11._ 
- А почему Разрушитель получил уровень, а я нет? – возопил Корбин.
- Потому что разница между побежденными противниками и его уровнем максимальна. Сатрап будет чуть медленнее остальных получать уровни, так как у него самая маленькая разница из вас троих, - пояснил Гендальф.
Корбин мне все больше не нравился. Откуда наши рекрутеры откопали это чудо и по каким критериям он прошел отбор?
Тем временем Гендальф скомандовал выдвижение дальше.
- О, ягодка! – вокликнул Корбин и потянулся к кусту с желтыми крупными продолговатыми ягодами. Ветки куста мгновенно вытянулись и опутали руку Корбина. Гендальф повернулся на звук и щелкнул пальцами, Брик принялся лечить балбеса, так как его жизни просела сразу на 50 единиц.
Куст, который был угощен магом чем-то крайне неприятным, вырылся из земли и побежал прочь.
- Это не ягодки желтолистника, - насмешливо сказала Росомаха, - это ложный желтолистник! Хищное растение. 
- Стоп, - скомандовал Гендальф. – Я чую волколаков.
Мы остановились и приняли такое же положение: воины впереди, лучники сзади.
Впереди раздался хруст ветвей, и на поляну выскочило сразу 9 волколаков. Гендальф сверкнул глазами, из его глаз вырвались две молнии и поразили двух волколаков насмерть мгновенно. Остальные пять были нашпигованы стрелами «Разрыв» и «Замедление», а два волколака, самые матерые, увернулись от всех стрел – один мчался на Сатрапа и Корбиным, второй – на меня. Я смахнул интерфейсные сообщения – некогда – и угостил своего волколака «Молнией» и «Кулаком» одновременно. Однако – он подпрыгнул так высоко, как я никак не ожидал, и молния с кулаком пролетели мимо! 
Волколак приземлился точно на мой щит, но я, уже поняв это, прыгнул ему навстречу. Удар был силен, и оба не удержались на ногах. В упавшего волколака наконец попали сразу три стрелы «Замедление», а когда он замедленно стал вставать – «Разрыв». Теперь и я выпустил свои заклинания из свитков прямо ему в морду. От «Кулака Гаргантюа» волколак отлетел еще дальше – у него вес был гораздо меньше, чем у кулаконоса – и тут я прыгнул на него с мечом.
_Вы осуществили Критический удар. Противник повержен. Вы повергли противника уровнем выше своего! Вы получаете 5000 единиц опыта!_ 
Тем временем замедленные 5 остальных волколаков тоже приблизились. Лучники старались вовсю, и уровень жизни волколаков понизился почти вдвое. Я побежал навстречу двух самым близким волколакам, и встретил их – в одного метнув изо всех сил щит, а второго – мечом.
_Вы поразили за один удар сразу двух противников уровнем в несколько раз выше своего! Вы получаете следующий уровень!
Ваш уровень 12!_ 
Когда все волколаки были повержены, мы обшарили тела на предмет лута. Если кулаконосы обычно не несут в себе ничего интересного, а часто вообще ничего не несут, то волколаки, как указал Гендальф, часто имеют весьма и весьма интересный лут.
Я получил три вещи.
_Вами обнаружены вещи: наручи критические 25 уровня, увеличивают удар меча или стрелы на 10%, нагрудник металлический простой (сдам в клановый архив, нафиг не нужен), перчатки Ноос, не дающие появиться ранам на руках – 40 уровня. Внимание! Вещь для класса – только воины, только начиная с уровня 20!_ 
Вот это вещь полезная! Оставлю себе, если Гендальф разрешит. Уровень 20, я думаю, сегодня же будет мной получен!
 После того, как весь лут был собран, мы выдвинулись дальше. Гендальф по пути критиковал Корбина:
- Ты не видишь поля боя! А ведь сейчас ты не один, ты находишься в группе. Это значит, что ты должен успевать не только следить за своим противником, а еще и отслеживать состояние других игроков, по мере возможности конечно.
- Так это… отслеживать других – вроде задача лидера группы, - аккуратно возразил Корбин.
- Все верно, но только в случае, если вы пошли в данж и боретесь с мобами. А вдруг вы – несколько членов клана – идете по локации и на вас напали другие игроки? Такие случаи тоже есть, и в таком случае надо сразу соображать, как действовать наиболее оптимально для группы! Начинать учиться можно прямо сейчас, пока противники наши тупы, а мобы всегда тупы. Ты только что сказал – а я слышал – «В какой крутой клан мы попали!» Но это не только забота клана о тебе. Как только ты повысишь уровень до приличного и станешь заметным воином – соответственно и тебе, как представителю клана, надо будет гарантировать безопасность других новичков клана, в этом тоже есть своя крутость!
Корбин ничего не сказал, а я подумал – зря Гендальф распинается. Это не тот человек, который сам будет что-то делать для других. Впрочем, может быть я преувеличиваю.
Таким макаром мы прошли еще восемь семеек - шесть кулаконосов и две волколаков. Брик отлично поддерживал наше здоровье, в основном удары пропускал Корбин, но и мне с Сатрапом тоже несколько раз досталось. А один раз, когда пять волколаков неслись навстречу воинам, вдруг из-за деревьев сбоку выскочило еще два и бросилось прямо на лучников. Росомаха, стоящая крайней, не растерялась и выпустила прямо в морду своего волколака сразу три стрелы «разрыв», а затем тоже использовала какой-то свиток, после чего волколак разлетелся на несколько черных дымков. Второго остановил сам Гендальф. 
К концу дня я получил не только 20, а аж 22-й уровень, а вот ничего интересного из лута больше не выпало – самым лучшим были все-таки «Перчатки Ноос».
Мы прошли весь лес – он был небольшим – и вышли на другую опушку, дальше тропинка огибала небольшое болотце. 
- Ну, - сказал Гендальф, - Рушик получил 22 уровень, Корбин – 24 и Сатрап – 30-й. Не так уж и плохо, только Корбину надо быть внимательнее. И потренироваться с мечом – мне иногда кажется, ты путаешь, в какой руке меч, а в какой – щит, в моменты неожиданных действий противника. Это должно быть на автомате – щитом прикрываться, мечом бить! Вон – бери пример с Разрушителя – он иногда и мечом, и щитом умудряется угробить сразу двух мобов! Оттого и его уровни выросли больше, чем у других!
Корбин покосился в мою сторону.
- Теперь мы можем возвращаться! Открываю телепорт…
- Можно я задержусь? – сказал я.
- Зачем?
- Мне хочется изучить во-oн то болотце…
- Не надо. Там нет ничего, достойного внимания. А вредное испарение уменьшает жизнь на единицу в минуту.
Я пожал плечами
- Так-то оно так, но где прячутся скрытые квесты? В неожиданных местах. Что неожиданного может быть в дереве, тем более, что деревьев здесь тысячи? А вот болотце с синим курящимся испарением… может, там и нет ничего, а может – скрытый квест есть!
Маг пожал плечами. 
- Хорошо, все на выход, Рушик остается. Брик тоже остается – если вдруг будет совсем худо, чтобы помочь.
Росомаха внезапно сказала:
- А мне любопытно… может там действительно скрытый квест есть?
Гендальф, похоже, был немного недоволен.
- А переместит тебя потом кто?
- У меня есть свиток телепорта, - сказала девушка.
- Хорошо. – махнул рукой Гендальф и все остальные удалились в телепорт.
Я подошел к болотцу. На его поверхности время от времени лопались пузырьки. Над плавающими синими листьями в одном месте курился синий же дымок.
Росомаха подошла ко мне.
- И как ты будешь искать скрытый квест?
- Да не знаю пока, вот думаю как раз. 
Тут я пригляделся и увидел, что скорость появления пузырьков разная: одни идут чередой, а другие – с большими паузами. Постояв еще с минуту и поразмышляв, я заметил, что после длинной паузы возникает цепочка пузырьков в одном месте, потом напротив него, потом слева от него, а потом справа от первой цепочки.
- Вот здесь, - указал я на ничем не примечательное место посреди болотца.
- Ну-ка, ну-ка, посмотрим, - подошла Росомаха.
Я стал прикидывать, как бы добраться до нужного места, не замочив сапоги. Но это вряд ли получилось бы – найденное мной «подозрительное» место было далеко от края болотца. Тогда я решительно вошел в болотце и двинулся к выбранному месту. Илистое дно чавкало у меня под ногами, вода достигла пояса… Едва я вступил в заподозренное мной место, нога внезапно не нашла опоры и я провалился…
Упс!
Ну в жизни такого конечно не бывает – если посреди озера или болота дыра, вся вода туда выльется. Но здесь – игра! Я провалился в какой-то подземный зал. Зал по краям терялся во мгле, а в середине зала на потолке – вернее, куполе зала, ибо потолок был закругленный – слегка струился зеленоватый свет и капала вода.
Я огляделся. Пол был неровный, каменистый, и завален кучами какого-то мусора. Обрывки бумаги, непонятные кости, обломки стульев, обрывки ткани… 
Я открыл чат, чтобы сообщать Брику и Росомахе о том, что провалился в подземелье. 
_Это – скрытое подземелье. Пока вы не выберетесь отсюда самостоятельно, чат не работает. Телепорт (обычный) здесь тоже не работает. Может работать только телепорт Архимага уровня 200._ 
У как интересно! Ну точно, я угадал – это должен быть скрытый квест!
Внезапно из середины зала начал струиться такой же синий дымок, как и над болотцем. Я ждал. Из этого дымка собрался джинн, потом он приобрел почти твердое тело и заревел:
- Кто посмел потревожить мой покой? Кто заставил меня поднимать мои тяжелые веки? Смерть смертным, что пришли в неположенное место!
_Скрытый квест. Вы должны упокить джинна 100 уровня и спасти запертую им Душу Огня.
Награда – 10000 золотых, первый эпический предмет из сета. Возможность пройти несколько следующих заданий и получить весь эпический сет.
Награда – вы получите воинское умение «Дыхание смерти», первый уровень. Обладающему «Дыханием смерти» 10 уровня достаточно выдохнуть (подуть) – и враги в пределах 50 метров открытого пространства ниже уровня 100 мгновенно получают урон в 100 единиц жизни!_ 
Это все замечательно, только у меня уровень – 22, а у джинна – 100!
Но невыполнимых заданий в квестах не бывает.
Думай! Думай – любимая присказка моего школьного учителя по математике. Когда он на факультативе предлагал найти три решения простой школьной задачи. Кстати, у мага Хеора тоже «Думай» - любимая присказка…

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (04.04.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

[scroll]*Атака 2. Юлия*

Итак, утро. Я проснулась, потянулась… как там в песне поется… и увидела почти голые стены.
Нет, так не пойдет. Я встала, подошла к зеркалу высотой в рост и стала рассматривать себя. Я бы вполне отлично смотрелась в сетовых доспехах. Надо заказать такие картины у художников. Я вроде где-то от кого-то слышала…
Итак, откроем интерфейс, ага
_Покупки. Вы можете купить предметы воинского искусства…_
Не то.
_… предметы роскоши…_
Ну-ка, посмотрим… нет, не то – тюль… а он и так уже висит – резиденция-то дорогая мной куплена! 
_… предметы –украшения – шляпки, туфельки…_
Ну… для бала, например, очень хорошо, но у меня на носу не балы, а битвы, так что подождет.
_Магических животных – летающий крокус, 500 тысяч золотых_
Понятно, почему все подряд не покупают летающего крокуса – посмотрела фото – похож на уменьшенную копию дракона с горбом, около которого прикрепили пару сидячих мест.
Где же художники? Открываю ремесла.
_Художественная школа… вы можете поступить… гильдия художников… продажи работ мастеров_
Ага, примерно понятно – мне нужно прийти в гильдию художников, найти там художника-игрока, как оно там… класс менестрель, и заказать у него свои портреты.
Отлично! Один портрет будет – я в доспехах поражаю дракона, это в гостиной.
Другой – я в доспехах и верхом на кулбрулее смотрю на долину, прикрыв глаза ладонью от солнца, надо мной полыхает зажженное мной волшебное солнце, почти как на картине «Три богатыря», а в долине – скопище нечисти…
Третий – я на троне принимаю послов эльфов.
Четвертый… ладно, посмотрим на цены – ой! Цена портрета «Царь эльфов поражает подгорного тролля» - 400 тысяч золотых!
Они что, совсем оборзели? Кто же покупает такие портреты?
А, это я не тот раздел открыта – это раздел «Раритеты мира GlobalNet».
Откроем другой раздел…. «Дама с собачкой подле домашнего дракона», автор – менестрель Вайнталиэль, цена – 90 тысяч золотых… мда, круто. 
Нет, у меня кошелек пока пуст, надо видимо идти на подвиги, зарабатывать  игровую денюжку… 
Я переместилась на центральную площадь Сайонтвилла.
В городе посреди дня было полно народа – туда-сюда сновали кучи игроков и НП. У многих игроков надписи над головой были скрыты. Я сначала не понимала почему, а Петр мне вчера объяснил:
- В игре допускается воровство и убийство, конечно, не в городе – но ведь большинство выходит за пределы города! Так что те игроки, которые выбрали «Темную сторону силы», проще говоря, играют за бандитов – отслеживают тех, у кого куплены напоказ самые дорогие доспехи, рассчитывая, что у них и в кошельке много золота, - а когда такие игроки выходят в локацию – там их и убивают!
- Надо же, удивилась я. – И в игру пришел бандитизм!
- Это естественная сторона человеческой натуры, - сказал Пётр. – И игнорировать ее для разработчиков – значит потерять часть доходов. Так что всё правильно, только в игре любой убитый тут же воскресает, и значит это гораздо менее страшно, чем бандиты в реале.
- А испорченное настроение? – возразила я.
Вот такой вчера состоялся диалог у меня в Петей.
Я огляделась. С одной стороны площади тянулось огромное и вычурное здание городской ратуши, остальные стороны представляли собой гостиницы – ровно с противоположной стороны от ратуши, кучу мелких магазинчиков с третьей стороны, а с четвертой находилась масса заведений для приема пищи – кафе, трактиры, закусочные. Игроки были одеты кто во что горазд.
Вдалеке прошла какая-то пара рыцарей, почему-то напомнивший мне Дон Кихота и Санчо Панса без лошадей. Были воины в латах, воины-лучники с луками и стрелами в различных доспехах, от блестящих металлических до простых кожаных, недалеко прошла пара в одежде, как будто сошедшей с картинки парижского средневековья – граф и дама в шляпе и в длинным разукрашенном платье, широком внизу. Большинство НП было одето гораздо скромнее – видимо, это были мелчие чиновники, клерки, разносчики писем и продуктов, курьеры и тому подобное.
Я пошла в сторону лавок. Мне, поскольку я хотели принять участие и рейде с эльфами, нужно было закупить всякие заклинания на остатки денег.
Итак, для начала посмотрим, что есть у меня в интерфейсе:
_Ваша жизнь: 100 единиц. Баф-жизнь: 100 единиц. персональная аптечка (100). Мана: 1000
Ваши умения: Приказ стихиям – 2 единицы силы
Гроза небес (использование Кольца Мага стихий) – один раз в час на открытой местности, расход маны 0 (используется сила стихий)
Ваши дополнительные возможности: Кольцо огня. Каждый малый файербол, равный вашему уровню, требует 10 единиц маны, средний, равный вашему уровню х2 – 20 единиц маны, максимальный – 30 единиц маны.
Кольцо призыва. Раз в час вы можете призвать любое живое существо из окружающей вас природы ниже вашего уровня и отдать ему распоряжение.
Сфера Безмолвия. Если на вас будет направлена атака, активация Сферы Безмолвия отразит любую атаку существа уровнем ваш уровень умножить на 10. Более того, после атаки оно будет тянуть из атаковавшего вас существа жизнь в течение 30 секунд.
Сосуд манны. В сосуде 1000 единиц манны.
           Посох Мультимага. В настоящий момент в Посохе активированы три умения: Порыв урагана, Оглушение, Огненные стрелы. Любое умение может быть использовано не более 10 раз в час, сила воздействия равна уровню использующего. В связи с наличием у вас Кольца Стихий сила воздействия умений Посоха Мультимага увеличивается в 10 раз.
Ваши деньги: 11 420_
Блин, и куда всё подевалось? Еще вчера было больше 100 тысяч… это я ворчу. Я прекрасно знаю, куда оно подевалось.
Но что можно купить за 10 тысяч? Ну, надо определить, что для меня самое главное.
Во-первых – достаточно слабые атакующие заклинания в кольцах и Посохе. 
Во-вторых – довольно неплохая Сфера безмолвия – защитное заклинание.
В-третьих – мало жизни… Анализируем: жизни должно хватить, так как Сфера защищает довольно прилично. Но… если там будет Босс локации (или данжа? Не запомнила), то Сферы может не хватить. Надо бы прикупить Большую магическую баф-аптечку. Петя специально указал – не забыть слово «Баф». Дело в том, что в обычную аптечку надо полезть и активировать – во время боя это лишняя секунда, в течение которой можно вполне "откинуть копыта". Не годится. Значит, Баф-аптечка – это такая, которая сама пополняет единицы жизни, падающие при ударе противника.
А вот атакуют пускай эльфы – у них же 80-е уровни. Наверняка и мощные атакующие заклинания есть.
Я зашла в лавку магических принадлежностей. Из-за прилавка сурово глянул нахмуренный гном с бородой до пояса. Стены были расписаны каким-то незнакомыми мне рунами, некоторые строки светились.
- Я бы хотела посмотреть список Баф-аптечек, - сказала я.
- Вон, - указал на стену гном. На стене список был совсем незаметным в обрамлении каких-то завитушек.
- А что так невежливо? – удивилась я.
- А деньги у тебя-то есть, покупать Баф-аптечки? – прогудел гном.
А, он боится, что я что-то сворую?
Я подошла к списку и прочла.
«Малая Баф-аптечка – 300 единиц жизни, 20 тысяч золотых.
Средняя Баф-аптечка – 1000 единиц жизни, 50 тысяч золотых.
Большая Баф-аптечка, действует в подземельях с ограничением на бафы жизни – 2000 единиц жизни, 100 тысяч золотых.
Великая Баф-аптечка, действует везде, нейтрализует яды, 10 тысяч единиц жизни, 1 миллион золотых.»
Мда, такие аптечки сейчас мне не по карману.
- Спасибо, - сказала я гному. В игре действует еще и правило «Хорошие отношения с НП» - чем эта цифра выше, тем удобнее общаться с неписями, а в локациях неписи еще и выдадут дополнительную информацию – кого тут больше всего опасаться. Или выдадут скрытые квесты, если отношения повысились до «Дружбы»
Я вышла из лавки и пошла дольше.
Бижутерия, украшения на окна, сумочки… волшебные и простые… о!
«Лавка черного-пречерного, черного КАК САЖА, мага» 
Тут я обхохоталась. Лавка конечно игрока, а не непися – неписи так писать не будут. Хотя – может быть, это такой юмор разработчиков.
Когда я, все еще смеясь, вытерла пару слез, выступивших из глаз, рядом возник голос:
- Здоровый смех – признак здорового духа! – приятный баритон был доброжелательным и снисходительным.
Я посмотрела в сторону голоса – из невидимости проявился маг в традиционном для магов черном балахоне, покрытом блестящими серебряными звездочками и в такой же звездатой остроконечной шапке.
- Ну а как же не посмеяться, если весело, - сказала я, продолжая улыбаться.
- Некоторых раздражает, - пояснил маг. – А большинство проходит молча, как будто бы надписи и нет вовсе!
- Ну видимо, люди озабочены работой… делами… какими-то своими проблемами, - я встала на защиту не-смеющихся людей.
- А у вас, значит, проблем совсем нет? – голос мага был по-прежнему доброжелательный, это он, видимо, решил так подколоть меня.
- Ну почему же, конечно есть, - я решила сказать правду – вдруг чем-нибудь поможет. – вот хочу купить баф-аптечку, а она в лавке гнома чуть дальше отсюда – 20 тысяч золотых… самая маленькая… а у меня столько нету…
- А зачем Баф-аптечка? – спросил маг. – Кстати, Боратион. А то ваше имя я вижу, а мое скрыто.
Какой вежливый маг, однако!
- Ну как зачем, - удивилась я. – через час я иду в данж, мочить Босса, зарабатывать себе на новый доспех, ну и уровни повышать.
- Я спрашиваю потому, - пояснил маг, - что многие дамочки… покупают все подряд, не очень-то понимая, зачем оно им нужно.
- Нет-нет, - замахала я руками. – Я прекрасно понимаю, что мне нужно – я договорилась с двумя эльфами восьмидесятых уровней пойти в квест, который, как они высчитали, при определенной ситуации приведет к следующему скрытому – и мы хорошо подработаем! Но у них-то уровень восьмидесятый, а у меня 28-й – значит, Босс будет уровня, соответствующего 80-му. Он может снести мне жизнь, а возрождаться и бежать опять туда – хм, если мы войдем в скрытый квест – не факт, что туда можно «забежать» снова. Возможно, скрытый квест надо будет пройти с первого раза!
- Понятно, - сказал маг.
-  Что именно? – хитро улыбнулась я.
- Именно то, что я хотел узнать, - дипломатично ответил маг. – Хорошо, я думаю, я как раз смогу вам помочь. Пойдемте, - и он отворил дверь в магическую лавку Черного-пречерного, как сажа, мага.
Я протянула руку и потерла плечо Боратиона.
- Что такое? – слегка напрягся маг.
- Сажу ищу, - деловито пояснила я.
Теперь смеялся черный, как сажа, маг.
- Давайте я вам сделаю предложение, от которого трудно отказаться, -отсмеявшись, сказал маг.
- А почему это?
- Люблю людей, которые понимают юмор, - пояснил он.
- Ну тогда ладно. Я тоже кстати таких людей люблю, - улыбнулась я.
- Смотрите. Баф-аптечка – действительно очень дорогое удовольствие. И это понятно – если бы все новички за копейки тут же накупили бы себе Баф-аптечек, пропал бы смысл игры. По крайней мере, смысл уровней – с серьезной Баф-аптечкой можно выйти практически против монстра любого уровня. Зачем тогда прокачивать навыки и получать уровни? Но поскольку я достиг приличных умений, могу себе позволить иногда поступать так: я предложу вам Баф-аптеку собственного производства – вперед!
- Как это – вперед?
- Ну вы же наверняка найдете в скрытом квесте достаточно много либо золота, либо квествых наград – расплатитесь со мной потом, после похода. Я предлагаю баф-аптечку с 1000 единицами жизни за всего 30 тысяч золотых. Либо золотом, либо квестовым предметом. 
- Который стоит в три раза дороже вашей баф-аптечки, - невинно продолжила я.
Маг опять улыбнулся.
- Нет-нет, - он даже замахал руками, - я не настолько подлый. Если принесенный мне предмет будет действительно ценным, я добавлю разницу. Или выдам еще баф-аптечки. С другой стороны, какой-то риск есть, что вас все-таки убьют сразу и вы просто ничего мне не принесете.
- Логично, - вынуждена была признать я. – Риск всегда оплачивается дороже…
- Так что скажете? – спросил маг.
- Сейчас, я думаю… - я действительно хотела подумать. Вроде и выгодно, но терпеть не могу иметь долги – это помнить, что надо их отдавать, да и всё удовольствие при получении лута испортится – опять же надо сразу прикидывать, что придется отдавать…
- А давайте так. У меня достаточно слабые атакующие и защитные заклинания. Добавьте мне к баф-аптечке еще и защитный амулет – ну хотя бы разовый, он не должен много стоить.
- Не слишком ли? – улыбнулся маг, но было видно, что но вполне понял мои опасения. И тут же он возразил: - разовый амулет действительно недорого стоит, но какова он него польза? Если это скрытый квест, там надо иметь достаточно мощные защитные и атакующие заклинания. Если с вами идут 80-е уровни, это всё будет у них. А вам действтельно в основном нужна баф-аптечка.
- Не слишком. Во-первых: самое сложное – убить босса. Вот против босса и нужен запасной, скажем так, защитный амулет. Кроме того, эти люди – практически незнакомые мне. А меня предупредил друг – от незнакомых вполне можно ожидать, что в конце квеста они пульнут и в меня, чтобы забрать мои находки тоже.
- О как, - удивился маг. – Ну так не ходили бы с такими подозрительными…
- Так они не подозрительные, они обыкновенные, просто я перестраховываюсь. Да и вам же интересно, чтобы я вернулась с оплатой, а не потеряла эту баф-аптечку за просто так.
Маг задумался.
- Тогда нужен не просто защитный амулет – просто амулет как раз при первой же атаке используется и распадется. Нужен амулет, активируемый игроком в нужный момент. Сейчас, поищу такой.
Маг зашел за стойку лавки, сделал пассы рукой, казалось бы обычная стена превратилась в дверцу шкафа, маг отворил ее и стал искать на полках.
- Вот, - протянул он мне связку амулетов. – Но теперь вы мне должны 40 тысяч золотых!
- Что ж так много? – огорчилась я.
- Ну я все-таки зарабатывать должен, а не дарить, даже симпатичным мне людям, - развел руками маг. – Четыре амулета разных уровней и силы – амулет Метальной защиты – всякие Боссы очень любят давить на психику. Амулет Свист камня – удар камнем, соответствующий 200 уровню. В амулет кстати вмонтирован Критический удар.
- Ой, а разве это возможно?
- Ну… очень хороший маг может и такое сделать,  - сказал Боратион с гордостью.
- Амулет Защита от огня и амулет Проткни всё – копье, протыкающее практически все, что можно проткнуть. Все амулеты, естественно, разовые. 
- Хорошо, 10 тысяч я могу отдать сразу, - я активировала денежный интерфейс и перевела сумму.
Ну что ж, не скажу, что я чувствовала себя абсолютно уверено, но у меня получилось обеспечить себе максимальное количество защит, которые я бы за оставшиеся 10 тысяч получила.[/scroll]

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (04.04.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

*Атака 3. Рейд в подземелье* 

Два эльфа сидели в Легендарном кафе и неспешно потягивали напиток Квейд.
Сэриэль при этом изредка постукивал по полу носком сапога.
- Ты думаешь, это хорошая идея? – спросил Ронаэль.
- Пойдем и увидим, - дипломатично ответил Сэриэль. – Главное – она нас прикроет от внезапных атак Ночных волколаков, а если вдруг выживет…
- Делиться? – удивился Ронаэль.
- Зачем, можно сразу поставить условие – все найденное принадлежит лидеру группы.
- Оно и так стоит, а ты уверен, что она отдаст все, что найдет?
- Ну не отдаст – пусть пеняет на себя, - равнодушно сказал Сэриэль.
Ларинаэль подошла в момент, когда часы на ратуше пробили 9 часов.
- Всем привет, - весело сказала она. – Ну, я готова!
- Неплохо, - одобрительно посмотрел на кольца на руке Ларинаэли Ронаэль.
- Так куда мы идем?
- Курган на стыке эльфийских и орочьих  земель. Ну, выдвигаемся, что ли?
- Постойте. А вводная задача? – удивилась девушка.
- Гы, - усмехнулся Сэриэль, - это у вас в клане Задачи ставят. У нас же просто: мочим все, что движется, и собираем все, что валяется. Да, ты прочла главное условие? Все найденное принадлежит лидеру рейда, то есть Ронаэлю. А если заслужишь – мы тебе потом выделим… что-нибудь достойное.
Ларинаэль нахмурилась. Похоже, она благополучно забыла посмотреть условия рейда. Ну и черт с ней, подумал Ронаэль.
- Деньги поровну, - уперла руки в бока девушка.
- С чего это? – очень удивился Сэриэль. – У тебя какой уровень? 28-й? Вот сложи все уровни нас трех и высчитай, какова твоя доля!
- Однако, вы пригласили меня, и кстати у вас в группе нет мага – все воины, так что значит я вам нужна. Хорошо, сетовый набор ваш, если найдете, но деньги – поровну!
Ронаэль нахмурил брови и открыл рот, чтобы начать высказывать мнение о человеческой наглости. Но Сэриэль его перебил: 
- Да черт с ним, золотом, пусть берет треть! У нас нет времени на споры. – И значительно посмотрел на Ронаэля.
Ронаэль махнул рукой:
- Хорошо, пусть будет треть.
- Так что мне все-таки делать? – пожелала уточнить Ларинаэль.
- Вот ты ж… ну когда идем в широком проходе – все трое мочим нечисть, когда подойдем к боссу – мы деремся, ты отхиливай ну и заодно смотри по сторонам – если откуда-то выпрыгнули мелкие бесы, попробуй их замочить – вон, я смотрю, у тебя куча колец с бафами и супер-заклинаниями!
- Да не супер там, - немного раздраженно сказала девушка. – Просто мне временно выдали из хранилища клана – а они собственно и соответствуют моему 28-му уровню. И да, у меня нет заклинаний на отхиливание, могу просто пару защит на вас иногда вешать.  А кстати, какие бесы выскочат около Босса? Если Босс будет 100 уровня, бесы могут быть 50-го. Я таких бесов не потяну в одиночку!
- Тьфу, - недовольно сплюнул Сэриэль. – Хорошо, я дам три  свитка с разовым поражением всей местности мощным заклинанием на этот случай.
- Давай, - протянула руку Ларинаэль.
- Вот нетерпеливая! Когда к залу, где Босс, будем подходить, тогда и дам. А то ведь мы тебя не знаем – используешь их сдуру заранее, когда мы будем в коридоре, испугавшись какого-то монстра, а потом что?
Ларинаэль осталась недовольна и сделала заметку в памяти – вступая в группу, оговорить все условия и несколько сценариев развития событий сразу. А то ведь люди разные – Марарш и Боратион вон по-человечески с ней разговаривали, даже помогли, а тут… воняет подставой. Но у девушки были свои хитрые соображения на этот счет, поэтому она не развернулась и не ушла.
Вся группа переместилась на известный эльфам курган.
Курган как курган, подумала Ларинаэль.
Ронаэль споро потопал в нужную сторону, затем скастовал заклинание «Открой невидимость», и около невысокого деревца с черной листвой открылся узкий лаз.
- Лезь первой, - велел Ронаэль.
Девушка полезла, увидела старые рассохшиеся крутые ступеньки вниз и осторожно стала спускаться.
Внезапно слева и справа из стены вылетели два меча. Они громко скрежетнули по Сфере безмолвия, сверкнула вспышка, и мечи рассыпались в труху.
Ронаэль, следующий в некотором отдалении после девушки, показал большой палец своему другу.
Сэриэль, наоборот, скорчил брезгливую мину. Типа, если окажется, что защит на девушке наложенo выше крыши и она останется жива, еще и делиться придется.
Ронаэль пожал плечами.
Следующая ступенька под Ларинаэль провалилась и…. вокруг Ларинаэль завертелся смерч, который тут же приподнял ее и поставил на следующую ступеньку!
- Ух ты! – воскликнул Сэриэль. – Это что?
- Призыв к стихии воздуха, - буркнула девушка.
- Слушай, я переменил свое мнение! – радостно возопил Сэриэль. – Нам очень повезло, я думаю, мы быстро пойдем этот данж и выпотрошим всё возможное!
Наконец крутые ступеньки окончились, и группа вошла в круглый пятачок, разветвляющийся на четыре узких коридора. Вернее, три узких, а самый правый – достаточно широкий. И устланный множеством костей и черепов разных животных, в том числе видны были и два человеческих черепа.
- Куда идем? – спросила девушка.
- Второй справа, - уверенно сказал Ронаэль.
Ларинаэль, не долго думая, пульнула вдоль коридора средним файерболом. Оказалось, что в нескольких шагах от начала потолок коридора резко повышался, и там обитала огромная стая летучих мышей. Мыши завизжали и устремились в атаку. 
Девушка вскинула свой посох и воскликнула:
- Порыв урагана!
Свистнул модный ветер, и летучих мышей не только откинуло, а просто размазало по стенке изгиба коридора. Небольшое число оставшихся, вновь устремившихся к эльфам, были сожжены следующим средним файерболом, запущенным девушкой.
Через минуту ходьбы по коридору он закончился обвалом.
- И что делать? – спросила Ларинаэль.
Эльфы заспорили. Ронаэль утверждал, что этот обвал легко пробить кулаком, Сэриэль же твердил, что значит это не тот коридор – ибо в информации, которую они изучали, было сказано «Мощный удар сапогом взломает преграду», но как вы себе представляете мощный удар сапогом по… обвалу из щебня и земли?
Девушка послушала, пожала плечами и вновь послала Порыв урагана. Ветер ударился в завал, отразился и… чуть не унес всех троих обратно к пятачку возле лестницы.
- Предупреждать надо! – взревел Сэриэль.
- Ой, извините, не подумала!
Ронаэль мрачно сказал: 
- Порыв был достаточно силен. Деревянная дверь, по которой должны были ударить сапогом, конечно от такого порыва бы улетела прочь. Так в какой коридор тогда идти?
- Может, покажете вашу схему? – встряла Ларинаэль.
- Это была не схема, - проворчал Сэриэль. – Нам рассказали некую историю… а мы запомнили.
- А вы уверены, что история про этот данж?
- Не на сто процентов. Просто очень много совпадений, согласно форуму об игре.
- Между чем и чем совпадений?
- Между описанием данжа от тех, кто его прошел, и тем описанием, которой мы услышали.
- Хм…
- Ладно, идем в широкий корридо, - скомандовал Ронаэль.
- А давай ты теперь вперед пойдешь! – предложила девушка.
Сэриэль возмущенно зафырчал, Ронаэль спокойно пояснил:
- Вся моя защита пригодится при борьбе с Боссом. Ты же с Боссом бороться не можешь – не тот уровень! Будешь тихо стоять в сторонке. Поэтому сейчас – пока мы только на начальном уровне – ты идешь вперед и собираешь все ловушки. А мы бережем силы для Босса.
- Ни фига себе, - удивилась девушка. – Тогда тут впятером бы надо…
- И делиться на пятерых? – возразил Ронаэль. – А как сетовый набор или даже предмет, если только один он будет, мы будем делить? Деньгами, что ли, отдавать? Вот тут все пятеро и передерутся…
- Хитрецы, - проворчала девушка. – А тогда я, может, на треть в деньгах и не согласна. И еще – либо давайте деньги сейчас, либо давайте еще защитных амулетов или свитков
- Нет уж, - энергично возразил Ронаэль. – как договорились, так и идем!
Девушка, громко топая сапожками, ушла вперед, Сэриэль тихо сказал: 
- Так она только просто может не отдать то, что найдет! И золото, и кое-что другое…
- Да. Слишком умная попалась, а ведь производила вид дуры дурой. Ну замочим в конце ударом Кинжала абсолютной смерти и дело с концом…
Посреди широкого коридора начал расти из каменного пола каменный голем.
Ларинаэль уже выпустила средний файербол, потом большой – голему было что укус комара. Он встал и медленно стал наступать на девушку. 
- Порыв урагана! – голем пошатнулся, но выпрямился и продолжил наступать.
- Оглушение! – голем встал.
- Ну. Потыкайте же его мечом! – раздраженно сказала Ларинаэль стоящим сзади и созерцающим сражение эльфам. Эльфы переглянулись и соизволили-таки выполнить этот совет.
Выхватив мечи, оба одновременно бросились на голема, разрубили его на части, а потом еще на части. Раздался треск, и остатки голема рассыпались в прах.
Эльфы пошарили остатки на предмет лута и тут же молча отошли назад.
Дальше по коридору девушке явно не понравилось круглое место, в котором… не было костей и мусора. Ближе был, дальше был, а пятачок – чист.
- Ставлю золотой против пуговицы, что это пятачок тоже провалится, - сказала девушка.
- Ну… и как его перепрыгнуть? Тут же метра два, - заворчал Сэриэль. – скастуй какой-нибудь мостик…
- Ой… у меня нет такого заклинания, - растерялась Ларинаэль.
- Запомни тогда на будущее, что в подземельях очень часто надо пересекать провалы. Делается это либо заклинанием левитации – но однажды мы напоролись на подземелье, в котором левитация не действовала, ей противилась какая-то древняя магия. Значит на этот случай нужно заклинание мостика!
- Я попробую… неуверенно сказала Ларинаэль. - Приказ стихии! Подняться камням и сделать полукруглый мостик, начиная от места, где я стою!
Камни заскрежетали и действительно встали мостиком над подозрительным пятачком.
- Класс! – восхитился Сэриэль.
Девушка вдруг подумала, что за Сэриэля играет подросток, уж слишком непосредственные реакции тот выдавал.
Через пять шагов на группу посыпались камни, защита от которых была у всех, и из щели слева налетел зеленый газ. Отрава. Эльфы отскочили и зачитали свитки противоядий. Ларинаэль стояла на месте, ибо Сфера безмолвия отлично защитила ее от этого газа.
Наконец коридор был пройден и вывел в многоугольный зал. Стены были кривые, и с некоторым трудом можно было сказать, что всего стен было пять. Неравных и с неравными углами между стенами.
В центре зала лежала какая-то туша. Ни головы, ни глаз со стороны вошедших видно не было.
Эльфы постояли на месте, но ничего не происходило.
- Пни его, - сказал Ронаэль девушке.
- А почему ты его не тыкнешь мечом?
- Потому, что ты своим ураганом можешь тыкнуть издали. А вблизи – а ну как я его тыкну, а он откроет пасть да и съест?
- Порыв урагана!
Туша слегка сдвинулась… и началось побоище. В стенах отодвинулись примерно 20 скрытых дверей, и оттуда полезли… черти с двумя рогами, черти с тремя рогами, черти с двумя головами, единороги на человеческих ногах и всякая другая нечисть разнообразного вида.
Эльфы обнажили мечи, отошли к коридору, из которого вышли, и начали рубить набегающих чертей. Девушка посылала файербол за файерболом во все стороны – только успевай вертеться! И пропустила одного главного черта, который взлетел и нанес удар смаху. Ларинаэль упала и тут же крикнула:
- Порыв урагана!
Порыв действительно отнес часть нечисти далеко, а наиболее устойчивых – только на несколько шагов.
Тут же, с колен, был брошен большой файербол, а в уже вновь летящего на Ларинаэль главного черта…
- Оглушение! Огненные стрелы! Еще огненные стрелы! 
Главный черт упал, но приземлился на ноги, зашатался, но неуклонно продолжал приближаться к девушке.
Ларинаэль отбежала к стене.
Когда главный черт приблизился к девушке и вновь приподнялся, чтобы взлететь – Ларинаэль упала на пол и юзом проскользнула под ногами черта и тут же:
- Порыв урагана!
Порыв подхватил черта и хрястнул изо всех сил об стену.
Кости Черта затрещали, он взвыл и стал разваливаться.
- Огненные стрелы!
Черт рассыпался в прах.
Уровень Ларинаэль за эту победу прибавился на единицу – 29.
- Теперь куда? – спросила Ларинаэль после того, как эльфы обшарили остатки главного черта, а также потыкались в закрытые двери.
- А вон, в другой стороне зала имеется деревянная дверь, - указал Сэриэль.
Дверь потемнела от времени и была незаметна издали.
- Вот в эту дверь, похоже, и били сапогом, как нам рассказали, - заметил Ронаэль.
- Тогда все равно не сходится. Или он оттуда шел, с той стороны?
- Если это лабиринт, - встряла Ларинаэль, - то мог и стой стороны идти ваш персонаж.
- А смысл идти в противоположную сторону? – засомневался Сэриэль. – там же просто коридор.
- А может, лабиринт меняется для каждый группы по-разному!
Пока эльфы обдумывали эту мысль, Ларинаэль подошла к двери, повернулась и лягнула ее своим сапожком.
Фрагмент двери с замком с треском сломался. И дверь приоткрылась.
Сразу из двери потянуло могильным холодом. Ларинаэль глянула на системные сообщения –
_Вы подверглись атаке Духа могил!
Вы подверглись атаке Вытягивателя Душ!
Вы подверглись дебафу «потеря разума» и не можете применять заклинания в течение пяти минут!
Вы подверглись атаке Глаз призрака!_ 
Ларинаэль бросилась со всех ног бежать прочь.
Эльфы попятились. Один из них вынул и разрядил магический амулет.
_Дух могил спит. Спешите, его сон продлится пять минут!_ 
Эльф бросился на одному ему видимое привидение Вытягивателя и разрубил его своим зачарованным мечом.
Затем эльфы отошли подальше и стали ждать, не выползет ли еще какая гадость оттуда.
- Пять минут сна Духа! – напомнил Сэриэль.
- У меня есть еще амулеты против него. А подождать лучше здесь – те, кто попер сдуру сразу вперед, подверглись атаке одновременно – ключевое слово одновременно! – такого количества мобов, что не справились. Так что ждем. 
Ларинаэль это устраивало, тем более через пять минут истекал полученный ею дебаф на невозможность применять заклинания.
Через пять минут Дух был снова оглушен амулетом, но из двери больше никто не лез…
- Вперед! – скомандовал Ронаэль.
- Надо было в договоре написать «Работа лабораторной мышью», - пробурчала Ларинаэль и, подойдя к двери, не поскупилась на большой файербол.
За дверями что-то зверски завыло. Ларинаэль тут же продолжила, не входя в новый коридор:
- Порыв урагана! Оглушение! Огненные стрелы! Огненные стрелы!  Ой... у меня скоро нужно будет делать паузу на час - заклинания Посоха Мультимага идут только по 10 использований в час!
И вновь большой файербол.
Когда группа вошла в коридор, на его полу догорало со страшной вонью пять очень крупных рогатых и крылатых червей.
Ларинаэль шла впереди, время от времени посылая вперед средний файербол. Но коридор был пуст.
Через минут десять им преградила путь новая дверь, с виду такая же – из потемневшего от времени дерева.
Ларинаэль осторожно пнула ее и сразу отбежала.
Но тут ничего не случилось, кроме того, что дверь слегка приотворилась.
Ларинаэль кинула Порыв урагана, и дверь унесло прочь. Раздался треск упавшего дерева и Ларинаэль сказала: 
- Слушайте, по звуку похоже, что там за дверью – сразу понижение… э-э как бы сказать, дверь с другой стороны находится на высоте над каким-то новым уровнем.
Эльфы осторожно выглянули за дверь.
- Тьфу ты, черт! Мы пришли к самому первому пятачку, от которого отходило четыре коридора! – воскликнул Ронаэль.
И действительно, сломанная дверь просто не была видна снизу, ибо она и этот лаз, по которому только что прошла группа, находились под самым потолком первоначального пятачка возле самой первой крутой лестницы с поверхности кургана (или наверх, смотря откуда глядеть)
- Мдас… и что теперь делать? – огорчился Сэриэль. 
- Идти в другие коридоры? – неуверенно предположила девушка.
- Думаю, нет. – После некоторой паузы сказал Ронаэль. – возвращаемся! Мы что-то пропустили! Сейчас я зажгу светильник, смотрите прямо в коридоре – пятна или следы двери в самих стенах! Если в стенах ничего не найдем – ищем в том зале, где был главный черт!
- Босс? – предположила Ларинаэль.
- Какой к духам Босс, - энергично возразил Сэриэль, - обычный моб. Главный моб зала. Босс данжа обычно находится на третьем уровне, а то и на пятом каком, а мы только первый прошли. Да не уверен, что прошли – один коридор и один зал прошли…
Группа двинулась назад, внимательно разглядывая стены при свете.
- Надо было купить заклинание Истинного зрения, - сказала Ларинаэль. – Сразу бы тайные ходы нашли!
Эльфы промолчали. Видимо, пожадничали, или, вернее, доверились своему какому-то источнику, который утверждал, что нужно сломать деревянную дверь.
В коридоре ничего не нашли и вернулись в зал.
- Надо вскрыть тайные двери, из которых на нас посыпались черти, - выдал умную мысль Ронаэль.
- Ну спасибо, - возмутилась девушка. – а ну как они снова все полезут? Я второй раз могу не справиться.
Ронаэль молча подошел к месту, откуда, как он помнил, выскочили два трехрогих черта.
Он вынул амулет «Кулак бога» и активировал его.
Стена разлетелась крошкой. За стеной нашлось очень узкое помещение, где собственно и могло находиться только два черта… в спячке или отключке – в ожидании того, что в зал войдут игроки. Больше ничего не было – голые стены, покрошенные и треснувшие после удара Кулаком бога.

*Атака 4. Нечто*

Нечто болело. 
Отведав каких-то непонятных ягод на лесной поляне, оно стало чувствовать себя все хуже и хуже.
Наконец, произошел сдвиг в сознании: звуки стали восприниматься как огромные неуклюжие булыжники, со скрежетом перекатывающиеся внутри существа. Особенно звук «МНОООООГО». Это был огромный, с неровными краями булыжник, который медленно катился и переворачивался с одного бока на другой, придавливая булыжники поменьше. Каждое его перекатывание вызывало сильную боль. Другие булыжники, обозначающие слова «ДЕРЕВО», «ЛИСТ», «ЗВЕРЬ» и еще куча каких-то с неохотой уступали дорогу самому большому булыжнику.
Потом вдруг булыжников стало очень много и существо потонуло в них.
Свет стал восприниматься как вкус. Красный был горький и противный, когда появлялся зеленый свет – становилось сладко, когда фиолетовый – как что-то пересоленное.
Затем свет стал ощущаться как движение. По красным всполохам происходило падение куда-то, будь на месте существа человек, он бы сказал – ощущения «не в своей тарелке» или даже «душа в пятки ушла», изменение цвета ощущалось как удар, взлет вверх, фиолетовые оттенки – как притягивание куда-то вбок и переворачивание вверх ногами… существо внезапно познало понятие «ВРЕМЯ» - это периоды между длиннющими падениями вниз и взлетами наверх. Периоды стали учащаться, вселенная стала сжиматься, в какой-то момент существу показалось, что он – точка.
Затем все погасло. Все ощущения прекратились. Существо замерло. Однако сознание в какой-то момент определило, что оно продолжает существовать. Время шло. Существо попробовало подвигаться. С каждой попыткой постепенно стал возвращаться слух, а затем и зрение.
После очередного движения существо провалилось куда-то и через короткое время внезапно обнаружило себя сидящим на той же поляне, где и поело непонятные ягоды.
Осознание пришло как вспышка: поедание ягод – ужасные ощущения потом.
Существо взревело и выжгло струей огня, вылетевшей вместе с дыханием, кусты с красивыми красными ягодами.
Часть кустов сгорела, а другая часть изволила отпрыгнуть и стала танцевать вдали. Другие Кусты подняли свои корни из земли и попытались убежать в разные стороны.
Существо попробовало догнать их, но поскольку кусты убегали в разные стороны, часть их затерялась в лесу, догнать получилось только один куст.
И выжечь его. При этом сгорели и рядом стоящие деревья.
Тут существо услышало тихий гомон. Он не состоял из слов, но существо улавливало эмоции – эмоции боли, горя и несчастья. Существо встало в тупик. Удивилось. Потом осторожно подуло легким огоньком на близлежащие деревья, деревья обожгло и те же эмоции, только слабее, были вновь уловлены.
Существо не знало, как на это реагировать. Оно просто запомнило – не только ему самому бывает плохо. Если вести себя как вздумается – оно может сделать плохо другим. И это существу не понравилось.
Затем существо спустилось к реке. На реке бобры сооружали плотину. Существо заинтересовалось, село и стало наблюдать. Сооружая плотину, бобры помогали друг другу. Вдруг одного бобра придавило упавшим бревном. Другие бобры бросились на помощь, приподняли бревно и высвободили своего товарища. «ВЗАИМОПОМОЩЬ»
Существо внезапно ощутило, что оно – одиноко. Никто ему не поможет, а ему самому тоже некому помогать.
Существу стало неуютно. «ГРУСТЬ».
Вдруг существо одолела другая мысль – так, может быть, рядом – нет никого похожего, но где-то еще есть такие же существа?
Существо взмахнуло крыльями и полетело искать.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (04.04.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

*Глава 5. Веселье начинается*
_Такой внезапный поворот.
Непредсказуем, но грядёт.
Ушедших опыт не помог.
Оригинально мыслящий переступил порог.
Эола Великая, менестрель Империи Оллеграф эпохи Перерождения_

*Атака 1. Пётр*
Кстати, у мага Хеора «Думай» - любимая присказка…
Джинн не намеревался ждать долго.
Имея 22-й уровень, бороться с джинном уровня выше 100 смысла не имело.
Я сказал:
- Я пришел, чтобы помочь тебе!
Джинн взревел и выдохнул зеленый огонь.
- Кто ты такой, слабый человечишко? Меня заперли здесь Великие волшебники, чьи силы сворачивали горы, одним ударом превращали леса в болота и испаряли взглядом озёра!
- Сила не имеет значения. Имеет значение только время! – сказал я.
Похоже, я угадал. Джинн задумался и поменял цвет, теперь он стал фиолетовым с зеленоватым отливом внизу.
- Хорошо, - сказал Джинн. – Как ты сможешь доказать, что не обманываешь меня?
- Расскажи, что нужно, чтобы освободить тебя – я это сделаю бескорыстно!
- И даже не потребуешь золота, серебра и алмазов из моих сундуков? – недоверчиво спросил джинн.
- Не потребую!
- Так не бывает!
- Люди – очень разнообразные существа, - сказал я. – Так что судить по нескольким обо всех – получится неверно. Мой путь – помощь и соучастие всем, кого я повстречаю!
Джинн опять задумался, а потом сказал:
- Хорошо. Я испытаю тебя. Сейчас ты провалишься в подземелье, в котором заперты мои друзья, а я сам не имею возможности туда войти. Помоги им! – и с этими словами джинн взмахнул призрачной рукой.
Воздух вокруг меня замерцал и я оказался в другом подземелье. По стенам, с которых стекали капли воды, были укреплены редкие чадящие факелы.
В середине широкой пещеры была решетка. Пространство за решеткой было перегорожено на несколько клеток, в каждой из которых сидел маленький джинн. Увидев меня, джинны разом вскочили, приникли к решетке перед мной и загомонили разом.
- Пища, пища… к нам пришла пища… - расслышал я их лопотание.
Как же их освободить – они же меня сожрут?
Я вспомнил о заклинании левитации и активировал его. Взлетев, я активировал «Кулак  Гаргантюа» и разбил решетку. Джинн выскочил наружу и заплясал подо мной, пытаясь достать и укусить. Я освободил остальных 11 джиннов, заметив, что в середине в клетке – не джинн, а кулаконос.
Кулаконоса я освободил последним и стал наблюдать.
Джинны налетели на кулаконоса, но… он так боднул переднего джинна, что тот отлетел к стене и потерял 50% жизни.
А ведь мне нужно освободить джиннов, а не убить. Я, не долго думая, активировал молнию. Кулаконос упал, джинны вновь набросились на него, но никакой выход не открылся.
Тут я вспомнил, что я вообще-то вишу в воздухе, а для активирования выхода, скорее всего, надо стоять на полу. Я убрал левитацию и спрыгнул, в последний момент интуитивно повернув в сторону светлого пятна на полу, совсем рядом с пирующими джиннами.
Как только я коснулся пола, вокруг меня закрутился портал и я перенесся обратно в помещение с главным джинном.
- Я освободил тех, кого тебе нужно! – сказал я.
- О, и в вправду освободил! – удивился джинн, открыв один глаз. – Признаю тебя великим воином и верным своему слову шаманом! Тогда слушай. На севере леса Мунаунурн есть избушка. В ней живет старый гном-отшельник. У него есть ключ – пойди и возьми этот ключ!
- А… что делать дальше?
- Дальше надо спросить у ближайшего дерева, в котором живет дриада, где находится ларец, открывающийся этим ключом. В ларце будет находиться карта с островом, в середине которого есть потонувший замок. В самой глубокой пещере этого потонувшего замка спит непробудным сном спящая прекрасная крольчиха, родоначальница всех кроликов Мунаунурна. Тебе придется найти способ разбудить ее, чтобы она отперла заветную дверь в тайник, где в волшебном ларе, запечатанном древним волшебством, лежит мое второе сердце и принести его сюда!
Ух ты, вот это квест! Много-многоходовый! Но и награда должна быть…
_Вы сумели противостоять НП уровня 100 при вашем уровне 22. Ваш уровень повышен до 23!
Вам предложено первое задания скрытого квеста «Спасти душу огня» - «Получит ключ»
Награда – 10000 единиц опыта (следующий уровень)
Награда – критический предмет.
Награда – 1000 золотых
Принять предложение?_ 
Конечно, принять – какие могут быть вопросы?
_Вами принято первое задание.
Внимание! В случае вашей гибели в этом помещении квест будет провален!_ 
- А как отсюда выйти?
- Думай, - пробормотал джинн, засыпая и исчезая из поля зрения…
Да чтоб ему пусто было!
Хотя – что тут думать? Активирую свиток телепорта… а вот не активируется!
_В этом помещении телепорт невозможен!_ 
В этом помещении…  в этом помещении… что ж, найдем другое!
Активирую Кулак Гаргантюа… 
БУММ!! Стена осыпалась крошкой… нет, это пока еще то же самое помещение… надо посмотреть на другие стены.
Я пошел вдоль стен и действительно увидел в одном месте плохо прикрытую дверь. А что за дверью?
На всякий случай я активировал свиток левитации, поднялся в воздух, приготовил и Кулак Гаргантюа и Молнию.
Кулак!
БУММ!! Дверь разлетелась на части и оттуда моментально вынесся зверь.
Зверь был огромен – он слегка походил на волка, размерами раза в 4 больше обычного, с двумя головами, каждая из которых скорее принадлежала муравью с фаесточными глазами, чем волку. Сверху на голове находились несколько пар рогов, с каждой пары время от времени слетали молнии. К счастью все молнии били в пол.
А вот тебе Молния бога! Зверь подпрыгнул и завыл. А вот тебе Кулак Гаргантюа! А вот тебе еще Молния бога!
_Вами получен уровень 24.
Ваше умение использовать подручные средства повысилось на единицу._ 
Хорошо! Просто отлично! Зверь-то был 50-го уровня!
Поищем, что выпало из зверя… а зверь-то непростой! Из зверя выпали предметы
_Наручи Убой Многорога_
Ага, вот как этот зверь называется – многорог!
_Предмет: эпический. Доступная защита: 100% защита от молний любого типа!
Ограничение по классу: только воины
Свойства: повышает силу удара любого оружия воина на 50%!
Свойства: повышает защиту любого оружия воина на 50%_
Уже хорошая плюшка!
Удивляюсь, почему половина игроков не расхаживает в эпических предметах!
«Думай», вспомнилось мне.
А сколько у нас людей с настолько нестандартным мышлением, чтобы полезть… в вонючее мелкое болото, коих по окрестностям раскидано немеряно?
Наверно мало. Вот потому и эпических предметов у игроков мало!
И это значит, что предложение Ашота будет очень скоро выполнено – если я сумею набрать много эпических предметов, используя свою способность мыслить нестандартно – я смогу их продать или… обменять у солидного игрока на защиту в реале.
А способствовал этому делу… военрук в школе. Когда я учился, военрук Сан-Саныч всегда говорил:
- Если вы действуете согласно методичке, то помните, что эту же методичку мог прочитать враг. Мог прочитать – и предсказать ваши действия! Поступая согласно методичке, вы, во-первых, удачно используете наработанный другими офицерами опыт, но с другой стороны – даете отличный шанс умному врагу предсказать ваши действия и победить вас! Думайте нестандартно!
И давал такие задания на уроке:
- Найдите 20 применений обычной кухонной сковородке! Кто найдет 20 – получит пятерку. Кто найдет 15 – получит четверку. Кто найдет хотя бы 10 – получит тройку. Ну а кто меньше – пойдите на перемене к другим ребятам, пусть подскажут, и на следующем уроке получите тройку! 
Так, смотрим на второй предмет.
_Шлем партизан Многоречья.
Предмет – критический. Повышает вероятность критического удара вашего оружия на 30%
Защита – 40 единиц силы.
Свойства: позволяет видеть в темноте
Свойства: позволяет видеть сквозь деревья в лесу на расстоянии 35 метров
Свойства: недружелюбно настроенные существа в пределах 35 метров помечаются красным цветом._ 
Я подошел к скрытому помещению, из которого выскочил Многорог… и на всякий случай пульнул туда тоже Молнией бога.
_Критический удар! Вами поражен Дух веков!_ 
Невидимый дух, занимающий место небольшой комнатки, стал видимым, взвыл и завертелся на месте.
Я изрядно струхнул, вспомнил, что мне надо оставаться живым – иначе квест будет провален, и пульнул Кулаком Гаргантюа.
_Критический удар! Вами повержен Дух веков!
Ваш уровень – 25! 
Ваше умение использовать подручные средства повысилось на единицу._ 
Фух, слава белым мышам!
А что это там виднеется на полу?
_Очки Духа веков.
Предмет – легендарный!
Украсть – невозможно! Утерять – невозможно!
Увеличивает силу ваших ударов в 5 раз!
Ограничение по классу: только воин или маг.
Ограничение по уровкю: не ниже уровня 100.
Свойства: один раз в час позволяет выстрелить молнией в противника. Активация – моргание глазом, смотрящим на противника, которого нужно поразить. Противник уровнем ниже 100 поражается на 100% мгновенно. Противник уровнем 100 и выше получает критический удар!_ 
Это я удачно зашел, как говаривал Милославский.
Я вошел наконец в маленькую комнатку и активировал телепорт.
_Вы смогли выйти из подземелья, из которого нет выхода телепортом!
Ваш уровень повышен до 26!_ 
Так, смотрим карту. Север леса Мунаунурн… а нет туда телепорта.
Пришлось возвращаться в город.
Пройдя ряд магических лавок и убедившись, что стоимость карты, в которой указаны координаты Мунаунурна, мне не по карману, я решил попросить помощи у Гендальфа.
Я активировал чат и послал запрос
_Адресат: маг Гендальф
Вопрос: могу я получить карту с координатами севера леса Мунаунурна?_ 
Теперь подождем ответа
_Входящее!
Я занят. Передал вопрос магу Амманору._ 
Ну собственно да, у Гендальфа, кроме меня, куча забот.
Подождем.
Я зашел в ближайшее кафе, заказал красивый с виду многоэтажный чизбургер, апельсиновый сок и стал ждать.
Чизбургер оказался не очень вкусный – не все то золото, что блестит.
Через пять минут возле меня возник телепорт и из него вышел маг Амманор, судя по нику над головой. 
Уровень 102.
Маг осмотрелся и бодро подошел ко мне.
- Это ты, что ли, Разрушитель тридцать первый? – громко вопросил он строгим голосом.
Учитель младших классов в реале, что ли? – подумалось мне.
- Ну я.
- Зачем тебе север леса Мунаунурн?
- Я добыл скрытый квест, мне туда по квесту.
- Не забудь сдать в спецхран клана всё, что найдешь!
Я открыл рот, чтобы возразить, и закрыл его. «Думай». А совсем не обязательно каждому магу в «Соколах аристократии» знать мои особые условия. Так что я молча кивнул и вынул карту, чтобы маг нанес координаты телепорта.
- Нет, - покачал головой маг. – наносить координаты я не буду. Пошли за мной.
Упс…
Тут же маг перенес меня в лес и моментально испарился.
Я огляделся. Лес выглядел мрачным.  Партизанский шлем услужливо подсказали мне:
_Справа в 21 метре – волкорог. 77 уровень
Слева в 14 метрах – семья кротов-криволапов, 12 особей, 33 уровня.
Позади – росомаха мрачного леса, 200 уровень
Под ногами – споры грибов-агрессоров, начинают поражать всех, стоящих на месте более 1 минуты._ 
Ни фига себе!
Это я вовремя заимел такой хороший шлем! 
Я осторожно, прячась за деревьями и обходя хищников, двинулся вперед по еле обозначенной тропинке.
Хрустнула ветка, и росомаха вскочила.
Немедленно активировал левитацию и приподнялся над землей. Мчащуюся бесшумно росомаху, отслеживая ее передвижения шлемом, я встретил Молнией бога одновременно  Кулаком Гаргантюа.
_Критический удар! Ваш враг потерял 50% жизни!_ 
Я оглянулся. И хорошо сделал: от соседнего дерева ко мне потянулись хищные лианы.
Вновь Молния бога! Опаленные лианы зашипели и опали. Росомаха тем временем пришла в себя и плюнула в меня.
_Вы получили критический удар! Вами потеряно 50% жизни!
Мгновенное пополнение из Баф-аптечки – ваша жизнь вновь 100 единиц!
Удар, полученный вами, ослаблен на 50%
Ваш доспех потерял 30 единиц прочности и требует ремонта!_ 
Да что б ей пусто было – однако моб 200-го уровня!
Молния бога в росомаху – мимо!
Росомаха выглядывает из-за другого дерева.
Тут уж я был начеку и увернулся от следующего плевка.
Плевок попал в дерево за моей спиной, оно опасно затрещало и начало крениться в мою сторону. Я взлетел выше и угодил в очередные агрессивные лианы.
Взмахнув мечом, я порезал лианы, краем глаза наблюдая за росомахой.
Она быстро вскарабкалась до ветки напротив меня, я же делал вид, что озабочен порубанием лиан и одновременно с появлением морды росомахи из-за ствола я направил снова Кулак Гаргантюа и Молнию бога!
_Критический удар!
Вами повержен НП уровня 200!
Ваш уровень 27!
Ваш уровень 28!
Ваше умение использовать подручные средства повысилось на единицу._ 
Всё, теперь можно опуститься на землю, да и избушку гнома я с высоты углядел.
Осторожно передвигаясь по земле и обходя видимые с помощью шлема опасности, я подошел к избушке.
Ту-тук-тук, - постучал я в двери.
- Иду! – раздался глухой голос изнутри.
Прошла минута, я переступил на другое место, чтобы не быть пораженным спорами агрессивных грибов.
Снова постучал.
- Иду-иду! – повторил голос, судя по глухости, из того же места.
Да что он, в туалете сидит, что ли?
Через минуту я вновь переступил на новое место, через две опять постучал.
- Да иду же! – ответил гном столь же приглушенным голосом.
Через 10 минут мне надоело ждать, и я снес чертову дверь Ударом Гаргантюа
- А-а-а-а! – взревел гном, пулей выскакивая из какого-то подсобного помещения
- Ты что наделал! Скотина, урод! Это была такая добротная дверь!
- Спалю! – взревел я, выпуская Молнию бога в ближайший куст.
Куст весело затрещал тут же занявшимся жарким пламенем.
Гном отскочил и мрачно поглядел на меня.
- Вроде обычный человечишко… а так кидается мощными магическими молниями, как Архимаг… и грибы на нем не растут… что тебе надобно, старче?
- Надобно мне, добрый молодец, ключ от ларца, в котором карта!
Гном просверлил меня взглядом и ответил:
- Не дам!
Я пульнул молнией в крышу избушки.
Гном не долго думая откуда-то из-за спины метнул в меня тяжелый гномий молот.
_Удар уменьшен на 50%
Критический удар! Ваша жизнь уменьшилась на 50 единиц!
Внимание, Баф-аптечка восстановила вашу жизнь до 100 единиц!
Ваш доспех испорчен и требует ремонта!_ 
Я использовал Кулак Гаргантюа и гном улетел вглубь избушки.
- Слушай, гном, - сказал я. – Не хочешь отдавать просто так – давай меняться!
- Вот это другой разговор, - выползая из-за угла и возвратив челюсть на место, пробасил гном. Он еще раз потер челюсть, убедился, что с ней все в порядке, и сказал:
- Мне нужен колдовской отворот, чтобы споры грибов не прорастали на стены моей избушки!
Принесешь такой – и получишь ключ!
- Принесу. Ключ вперед!
- Э, нет. Вон ты какой хитрый! Утром отворот – вечером ключ! Вечером отворот – утром ключ!
- А что так долго? 
- А то, что отворот еще проверить надо – как он отвращает прорастание спор!
Тьфу ты, вот неуговорчивый какой.
Ладно, придется сбегать поискать (купить у магов?) нужный гному отворот.
Я активировал свиток телепорта и вернулся на территорию клана Соколы Аристократии.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (12.04.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

*Атака 2. Юлия*

Тупик, однако.
Я вновь начала обходить стены.
- А что, если кинуть молнию прямо в круг, на котором в самом начале лежала какая-то туша? – спросила я.
Ронаэль с сомнением посмотрел на грязное пятно в условном центре зала.
- Попробуй…
- А почему я? Тут нужен удар приличного уровня. Файербол мой может оказаться просто слишком слабым.
Ронаэль посмотрел на Сэриэля.
Сериэль пожал плечами.
- Отойдите к дальней стенке… - мы отошли.
Ронаэль активировал какой-то артефакт, и перед нами мелькнуло нечто, напоминающее большой кулак великана.
Раздался грохот и… пол в этом месте действительно провалился!
- Вау! – сказал Сэриэль. – голосую за прибавку одного золотого в долю девушки!
Голосуй, голосуй, подумала я. Всё равно останешься с носом.
Эльфы осторожно заглянули в провал.
- Кинь туда файербол, чтобы светлее было, а то ничего не видно!
Я подошла и кинула большой файербол.
И тут внизу как завыли на все голоса!
Я тут же повторила большой файербол, слава белым мышам, они у меня были без ограничений. Ну почти – ибо сосуд с дополнительной манной позволял не особо задумываться над их количеством в разумных пределах. Во всяком случае, не было ограничений по времени, как с умениями от Посоха мультимага.
- Киньте туда еще что-нибудь, а то моим Огненным стрелам еще полчаса до восстановления!
Эльфы вновь осторожно заглянули в провал.
Внезапно Сэриэль схватился за лицо, завертелся на месте и завыл.
- Что такое? – удивленно вопросил Ронаэль, смотря на друга широко распахнутыми глазами.
Я полезла в интерфейс и ничего там не нашла.
Я подошла к упавшему и продолжавшему выть Сэриэлю.
Сфера безмолвия выдала оповещение:
_Внимание! Вы подверглись ментальному нападеню «Клеймитель душ» 90 уровня!_
Я тут же отскочила обратно.
Ну-ну… пусть помычит.
- Что? – спросил Ронаэль, заметив мои манипуляции.
- Клеймитель душ. Ментальное.
Ронаэль стал лихорадочно рыться в своей суме, перебирая артефакты и бормоча вслух:
- Ускоритель мысли… не то… Удар молота… не то… Удар света… не то… Удар ментальный… не то…
- Почему не то? Самое то – ментальный удар!
- Балда, я так самого Сэриэля прибью! – зло возразил Ронаэль. – Защита от вод… защита от бесов… защита от гула стен…
Сэриэль тем временем кончил вопить и медленно встал.
Взор, которым он наградил Ронаэля, говорил о том, что в его телом управляет Клеймитель. Глаза Сэриэля зажглись зеленым огнем и выстрелили молнией по Ронаэлю!
Ронаэль пошатнулся, но устоял.
- Ментальный удар! – Ронаэль решил все-таки прислушаться к моему совету.
Над Сэриэлем, который опять взвыл, загорелось огненное облако, завертелся смерч и унес вверх напавшего Клеймителя душ.
Сэриэль упал и замолк.
Ронаэль бросился к товарищу и стал его тормошить, запуская одновременно еще какой-то артефакт.
Я заглянула в провал. На глубине примерно 5 метров сидели три толстых змеи метра четыре длиной и смотрели на меня голодными глазами.
_Вы подверглись атаке Клеймителем душ!_ 
Я отошла и стала ждать восстановления Посоха.
Ронаэль наконец привел в чувство Сэриэля и они оба повернулись ко мне.
- Давай, жги!
- Еще 20 минут. Нужно, чтобы Посох восстановился!
Ронаэль встал на месте и стал ждать.
Сэриэлю надоело стоять, и он начал нарезать круги вдоль стен.
- Ой, что это? – спросил он, увидев маленький черный выключатель, спрятавшийся за неровностями каменных стен.
- Не трогай! – крикнул Ронаэль, но опоздал. Сэриэль повернул выключатель, и на нас стал падать потолок.
- Да чтоб тебе одни крысиные хвосты всю жизнь жрать! – крикнула я и спрыгнула в провал.
_Приказ стихии воздуха: удерживать меня выше моего роста над полом.
Выполнено!_ 
Вызванный мною небольшой управляемый смерч отнес меня в сторону, а вот Ронаэль с Сэриэлем упали прямо в объятия змей.
Но змеям радоваться не пришлось – еще в полете Ронаэль разрядил какие-то мощные артефакты и двух змей поразили молнии.
_Ваш уровень 29. Ваша группа поразила НП уровнем много выше вашего!_ 
Однако оставалась еще одна змея. Эльфы выхватили мечи и стали отбиваться от нее, постепенно отходя подальше.
Через минуту змея была порублена, и эльфы остановились, чтобы осмотреться и принять решение, куда идти дальше. На этом уровне пещера имела 5 широких и 3 узких выхода, за которыми шли неровные коридоры, в которых царила тьма.
- А не могла нас прихватить своей левитацией? – недовольно спросил Сэриэль.
- Нет, она только меня поддерживает, - соврала я. – И это не левитация, а призыв к стихии воздуха.
Эльфы не пошли в коридоры, а стали осматривать стены. Видимо, опять ориентируясь на какие-то свои сведения. Наконец Ронаэль нашел то, что искал, и посмотрел на меня.
- Как там Посох, восстановился?
- Да, готово!
- Тогда смотри в оба! – и нажал какой-то рычажок.
Изо всех коридоров раздался вой, а на полу около эльфов открылся еще один ход вниз. Эльфы быстренько сиганули туда, а когда я подбежала, ход вновь стал закрываться.
- Эй, а я?
- А ты – наша приманка! – захохотал Сэриэль и ход окончательно закрылся.
Изо всех коридоров на меня мчались черные волколаки, я получила уже восемь разрядов молний от них, которые погасила Сфера безмолвия.
_Приказ стихии воздуха: удерживать меня выше моего роста над полом.
Выполнено!_ 
Я взлетела вверх, волколаки собрались подо мной, подвывая и постреливая молниями из рогов.
- Большой файербол! Оглушение! Огненные стрелы! Огненные стрелы! 
Большой файербол помог только в самом начале, когда все волколаки сгрудились одной кучей. После того, как один из них сгорел, остальные отбежали немного назад и сколько я ни кидала файерболов, волколаки просто отскакивали раньше, чем файербол до них долетал.
Оглушение с последующим добиванием Огненными стрелами сработали 10 раз, после чего Посох вновь потребовал часа на очередное восстановление.
Маг я стихий или не маг?
_- Приказ стихии земли: каменный град!
Выполнено!_ 
С потолка просыпались огромные булыжники. Уровень громкости воя повысился невероятно, трех волколаков все-таки придавило и двух поранило. Придавленные волколаки получили по большому файерволу и откинули копыта.
_Ваш уровень 30. Массовое убийство агрессивных мобов вдвое выше вашего уровня!_ 
Попробую еще раз.
_- Приказ стихии земли: каменный град!
Отказано! Стихии в этом помещении не могут выполнять один и тот же вид действий два раза подряд!_ 
Ого. А что же делать? Кстати на смену погибшим волколакам из коридора прибавилось ровно столько же живых и желающих мной пообедать.
Хорошо еще, Сфера безмолвия не имеет ограничений на число применения, хорошая все-таки штука, надо бы такую же себе достать в собственность.
Волколаки постреливали в меня молниями и выли, а я думала.
Число волколаков, как я вижу, тут не ограничено. Сколько ни убивай, столько же появляется новых.
Значит, это неверное решение. А какое верное? Надо их как-то остановить.
Поговорить? Сказать, ребятушки, отойдите в сторону, дайте мне пройти? А ведь не послушают… Ага, вот кое-что: я вспомнила, как Ронаэль повернул какой-то рычажок. Значит, этот данж построен не на тупом мочилове, а на сообразительности и быстроте.
К счастью, поддерживающий меня вихрь тоже не имел органичений по времени, так что я, не обращая внимания на вой, начала медленно облетать стены зала, ища какую-то подсказку.
Вот оно! Еще один совсем маленький рычажок под потолком, абсолютно не видимый снизу, так как его закрывает толстый обломок скалы, торчащий из стены. Поворачиваю его… и волколаки растворяются в воздухе.
Уф! Теперь можно и приземлиться.
Я подошла к стене и нажала рычажок, открывающий проход вниз. Ход открылся, я подошла и спустилась по скользким неровным каменным ступеням вниз. Коридор, по стенам которого капала вода, искривлялся влево. Я осторожно пошла, время от времени пуская малый файербол под потолком, ибо было темно и ничего не видно.
Коридор закончился залом, в котором эльфы как раз к моему приходу нашинковали очередную гору неписей – на этот раз это были сотни две скелетов. Я осторожно выглянула из-за выступа коридора, не желая показывать эльфам, что выбралась живая и здоровая.
Эльфы опять начали искать какой-то рычажок. Искать пять минут, искать десять минут, искали 15 минут… у меня затекли ноги.
- Да тьфу на вас! – не выдержала я, выходя из коридора. – Ищите под потолком!
 Эльфы как один оглянулись на меня.
Ронаэль почесал затылок.
- Ну, что ж, теперь точно можешь рассчитывать на треть золота!
- Спасибо огромное-преогромное! Ваше бескорыстие потрясает и срывает крышу! Благодарность моя не будет иметь никаких границ!
Эльф воззрился на меня, переваривая мою тираду.
- Хорош дуться, это же игра! – сказал Сэриэль. Ну точно, за него пацан играет.
- Так я и играю! – отвечала я.
- Ну и где оно под потолком? – все еще не доверяя мне, спросил Ронаэль.
- Ну волколаков я выключила, найдя рычажок под потолком. Значит, и тут такой же!
Я опять призвала стихию воздуха и взлетела к потолку.
В одном месте действительно был рычажок. Но … он не двигался!
- Эй, ребята, вот рычажок, но я не могу его сдвинуть!
Эльфы задумались.
- Но ведь у играющего может и не быль левитации! Как тогда его нажимать?
- Выстрел! – озарило Ронаэля. – у тебя есть пистолет?
- Нет конечно, в игре вообще нет пистолетов! – ответил Сэриэль.
- Лук и стрела! – подсказала я.
- Нету у нас луков, - огорченно ответил Сэриэль.
- Ну какое-то заклинание, по действию похожее на стрелу! Кстати, еще одна подсказка будет стоить доли Сэриэля золотом в мою пользу, - мне надоело быть бесплатной мишенью для атак мобов.
- О как! – Удивился Ронаэль.
- Согласны! – не слушая его, тут же воскликнул Сэриэль. Всё с ним понятно, а в конце постарается меня отправить на возрождение да и все дела.
Ронаэль порылся в сумке и вынул артефакт Призрачный лук.
- Вообще-то это очень мощный артефакт, который я готовил для Босса локации, - задумчиво сказал он.
- Давай, давай! – нетерпеливо припрыгивал около него Сэриэль.
Ронаэль активировал Призрачный лук, стрела ушла точно в рычажок под потолком, и зал содрогнулся. Над центром зала стал клубиться туман, и затем зал потряс громовой голос:
- Кто посмел потревожить мой покой? Как, опять эльфы?! Самонадеянные нахалы! Сейчас я вытяну из вас всю жизненную силу и сделаю соляными статуями! – взревел появившийся в центре зала мертвый некромант. Над ним так и было написано: «Мертвый некромант, не нашедший покоя. Уровень 200. Защита от магии – 2000. Защита от физического воздействия - 20000»
Я потихоньку стала сдвигаться в сторону коридора, откуда пришла, не выключая вихря, поддерживающего меня на высоте.
Ронаэль с Сэриэлем отбежали, раздавили какие-то пузырьки и их окружили Сферы, очень похожие на мою Сферу безмолвия.
Затем Ронаэль достал следующий артефакт и закричал:
- Огонь незатухающий!
Сэриэль тем временем достал какие-то наручи, быстро одел их и стал метать Убойные шестиграни, находящиеся во множестве в каком-то кармашке наручей.
Убойные шестиграни разбивались со вспышками о невидимую оболочку Некроманта. Огонь на секунду обтек Некроманта и тут же погас.
Некромант взмахнул руками:
- Верные мои Оррисы! Порвите пришельцев на части!
Из стен выскочили пять огромных оррисов. С шестью головами, длинными клыками и языком, вылетающим на 5 метров.
Оррисы! Уровень 99! Отлично! Просто прекрасно! 
Пришло время активировать Кольцо призыва!
_Призыв Мага Стихий! Ответьте повелителю!_ 
Оррисы остановились и повернулись ко мне.
_Слушаю и повинуюсь, о хозяйка! – сказал каждый Оррис._ 
- Атаковать Некроманта! – приказала я.
Оррисы, не долго думая, набросились на своего бывшего повелителя!
- Уф, - выдохнул Ронаэль, - а что это с ними?
- Я велела Оррисам атаковать Некроманта, так что у вас есть передышка, - пояснила я.
- Ой, как хорошо, что нам попалась такая умелая магиня! – обрадовался Сэриэль.
Некромант тем временем быстро расправился с Оррисами… правда его полоска здоровья упала до 78 процентов, и закричал:
- Силы тьмы, придите, выпейте души пришельцев!
От стен отделились пять темных теней и поплыли в сторону эльфов.
Ронаэль посмотрел на меня.
- Нет, от таких существ у меня способов нет! – воскликнула я, выглядывая из коридора.
Тени приблизились к эльфам и напали на их защитные Сферы.
- Быстрее! – завопил Сэриэль. – Моя Сфера теряет по проценту силы в секунду!
Ронаэль начал использовать артефакт за артефактом, но без толку – огненные стрелы или воздушные волны, посылаемые артефактами, не наносили теням никакого ущерба, а защитные сферы эльфов таяли на глазах.
Некромант тоже не стоял без дела, он, воздев руки, затянул речитатив – какое-то длинное и сложное заклинание.
Надо эльфам помочь, а то ведь сдохнут, не получив сетовый набор…
- Оглушение! – Посох Мультимага покрылся оранжевой дымкой, которая стекла в сторону теней.
Как ни странно, оглушение сработало – тени замерли.
- Оглушение! – я направила посох на Некроманта.
Некромант вздрогнул, прервал речитатив, и облако совсем черной мглы, которое начало собираться над его головой, мгновенно растаяло.
- Пусть тебе земля будет пухом! – пророкотал он и протянул руку в мою сторону.
С руки сорвался сгусток тьмы и мгновенно поразил Сферу безмолвия.
_Сфера безмолвия разрушена!
Критический удар! Снято 100 единиц жизни!
Восстановление из Баф-аптечки – 100 единиц жизни!_ 
И так 10 раз подряд – удар Некроманта не только разрушил Сферу, но и снял 1000 единиц жизни! Хорошо я запаслась Баф-аптечкой с 1000 единицами жизни у Марарша, а то тут бы и выбыла из игры…
Эльфы тем временем напали на Некроманта с мечами, одновременно активируя последние свои запасы артефактов.
Жизнь Некроманта стремительно стала приближаться к нулю.
Я внимательно смотрела за показаниями его жизни. 
- Кинжал Абсолютной смерти! – выкрикнул Ронаэль и кинул в Некроманта золотистый клинок.
Клинок вонзился в Некроманта, тот закричал, показатель его защиты упал до нуля, но показатель жизни -  опустился только до 18 единиц!
И тут я применила секретное оружие. Вынув амулет, купленный у черного-пречерного мага, я активировала
- Свист камня!
Некромант упал и стал медленно растворяться в воздухе.
Эльфы так же медленно стали поворачиваться ко мне. Я смахнула кучу системынх оповещений, велела вихрю как можно быстрее уносить себя в предыдущий зал, где были волколаки.
За спиной я слышала топот ног – эльфы бросились за мной.
Как только пролетела над лестницей, я бросилась к рычажку… только я подлетела к нему, как из лаза показались эльфы.
Ронаэль, не долго думая, кинул в меня Ловчую сеть.
- Порыв урагана! Еще порыв урагана!
Ловчая сеть отлетела, перевернулась и попала на Сэриэля.
- А-а-а-а! – закричал тот.
Ронаэль остановился. Видимо, его раздирали противоречивые чувства: с одной стороны, надо срочно лечить Сэриэля, с другой – раз уж начал палить по магу, то есть по мне, надо быстренько кончать, я ведь и ответить могу!
Тем временем секунды, в течение которой он раздумывал, мне хватило, чтобы нажать рычажок. В коридорах появились волколаки.
- Дря-а-а-ань! – заревел Ронаэль и, активировав еще один артефакт, крикнул:
- Удар по разуму!
Я испльзовала уже бывший наготове Амулет ментальной защиты от Черного мага.
_Удар по разуму отражен амулетом ментальной защиты. Амулет разрушился.
Вас атаковал игрок! Ему выдается статус «Агр».
Вы можете применить против него оружие без потери статуса мирного игрока!_ 
Очень хорошо, активирую еще один амулет Черного мага:
- Проткни всё! 
- Кто с мечом к нам придет, тот от меча и погибнет, - объяснила я Ронаэлю, не повышая голоса. Ронаэль потерял защиту и 80% единиц жизни. Однако эльфы подготовились очень хорошо!
Но у них больше не было времени атаковать меня – на них насели волколаки.
Через минуту у эльфов кончились артефакты, а мечами с ордой в несколько десятков рыл волколаков не очень-то можно и справиться, и Сэриэль с Ронаэелем отправились на перерождение, оставив от себя коконы с одеждой и доспехами.
_Группа автоматически распущена по причине ухода на перерождение лидера группы в локации, где невозможно повторное прохождение._ 
Я вновь повернула рычажок, и волколаки исчезли.
Так, а что там было системного?
_Вы поразили Босса скрытой локации уровнем в 6 раз выше вашего!
Ваш уровень 31!
Ваше Умение Приказ стихиям повышено до Тайный приказ стихиям!
Ваш уровень 32!
Ваше умение пользоваться Кольцом стихий повышено до использования «Гроза небес» один раз в 10 минут
Ваш уровень 33!
Ваше умение пользоваться Кольцом стихий повышено: используйте новое умение «Гроза подземелий»
Ваш уровень 34!
Ваше Умение пользоваться Посохом мультимага повышено до 20 использований в час!
Ваша награда – 10 тысяч золотых!_ 
Хм, как-то мало для Босса, впрочем, понятно, система не разбрасывается золотом – будет инфляция! (Ха-ха-ха) Основная награда – лут!
Что ж, теперь можно пойти посмотреть, что там выпало из Босса локации.
Я чувствовала себя очень довольной: я становлюсь настоящим магом, из тех, про которых я видела мультики – взмах рукой, и масса нечисти валится с ног! Взмах рукой, и некроманты теряют возможность исполнять свои пакости! Здорово! Правда уровень у меня пока мал – вывозит только наличие мощных артефактов, но ничего, вот будет 60-й уровень – верну себе Посох Архимага… кстати надо сразу, как будет возможность, начинать изучение других сторон магии, чтобы перейти в ипостась Мультимага для начала.
Итак, что там за лут на месте исчезновения Некроманта?
_Найдено:
Великий магический доспех. Предмет эпический, из сета Сила Царя Эльфов.
Вами найден первый магический предмет. Найдите остальные предметы сета - Великий магический жезл, Великий магический колпак и Великий магический кристалл – и вы станете неуязвимы, каким был последний Великий Царь Эльфов! А также получите уникальные возможности для волшбы!
Ограничение по классу: только для мультимагов или Архимагов.
Ограничение по уровню: не ниже уровня 40.
Свойства: не может быть украден.
Свойства: 100% защита от немагических ударов.
Свойства: ослабление на 50% магических воздействий противника.
Свойства: усиление на 50% магических умений владельца доспеха._ 
Мне срочно надо прокачаться до уровня 40! И начать карьеру мультимага!
Хочу одеть волшебный царский доспех!!
_Найдено:
Бумеранг магический. В виде кольца.
Ограничение по классу: только для магов.
Свойства: обращает на атакующего до 100 уровня любую его магическую атаку на 100%.
Свойства: обращает на атакующего уровня 100 и выше 50% его магической атаки.
Найдено: 
Россыпь кристаллов холода 400 штук.
Свойства: если кинуть кристалл в противника, находящегося на расстоянии до 10 метров, противник замораживается на 2 минуты.
Внимание! Если кинуть два кристалла в одного противника, он замораживается на 4 минуты и теряет 25% жизни. Если кинуть 4 кристалла в одного противника, он замораживается за 8 минут и теряет 100% единиц жизни!
Найдено:
Желчь Злобного Некроманта.
Алхимический состав для приготовления зелий.
Только для мага развития  или мага целителя._ 
Я было хотела уходить, но вспомнила поучения Пети:
- После прохождения данжа хорошо бы поискать еще и скрытые тайники, а если сам квест скрытый – такие будут практически наверняка![/scroll]

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (12.04.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

[scroll]*Атака 3. Тёрки*

Коляна душила злоба.
Первый раз за всю его, правда недолгую, историю главаря у него случилась такая накладка.
Сына его лучшего друга убил какой-то лох, а его громилы до сих пор не могли найти этого лоха.
И получается, что это был совсем не лох, а какой-то хитрый пройдоха.
Колян сидел за своим дубовым столом на своей (теперь уже своей) даче бывшего нового русского, который не смог отдать свои долги деньгами и отдал коттеджем.
Сидел в своем кабинете на втором этаже, в аляповато роскошной комнате с окном в человеческий рост.
Колян схватил бутылку дорогого вискаря, хлебнул из горла и со злобным рыком пустил ее об стену.
Два «быка», сидящих в «приемной», то есть комнате перед кабинетом, вскинули головы и чутко прислушались к буйствующему шефу.
- Похо дело, - тихо сказал один. – Колян накирялся и бесится – к нему сейчас лучше не входить.
- А ты бы не бесился, - сумрачно поддакнул второй, - если бы какой-то гад угробил твоего близкого и исчез с концами?
Первый пожал плечами.
Отворилась входная дверь, и вошел тщедушный человек в дорогом плаще и собольей шапке.
- Колян у себя? – спросил он.
- У себя. Но туда лучше не входить, - предупредил «бык».
За вошедшим в дверь просочились еще двое сопровождающих, одного из которых «быки» хорошо знали – это был сотрудник полиции на прикорме у шефа.
«Бык» открыл дверь, сунул голову и осторожно сказал:
- Колян, там наш мусор…
Колян мрачно посмотрел на него, но ругать «быка» не было никакого смысла.
- Зови.
Гости вошли в кабинет.
Колян громко хлопнул ладонью по столу и сходу заорал:
- Где этот сукин сын и почему у него до сих пор не отрезаны яйца!?
Тщедушный сказал:
- Мы сделали рисунок со слов оставшегося в живых, но по такому рисунку нашлось около 100 похожих человек.
- Знать не хочу!! Результат где!?
Слово взял полицейский.
- Из 40 уже проверенных похожих на портрет людей 32 точно не имеет отношения к нашему делу. Трое отбыли в командировки, трое в отпуск, еще четверых не можем найти. Если бы ваш человек хоть смартфоном сфоткал – а то на память получается очень уж расплывчато!
- Что значит «не можем найти»? – сразу заметил важную деталь Колян.
- То и значит – на опросе в ближайшей дискотеке, откуда ваш гад мог выйти и идти, нам назвали несколько лиц, похожих на портрет. Но там фамилии не фиксируются, максимум назвали имена. Найти человека по имени – не такая простая задача.
- Остолопы! Я плачу за это деньги! – взревел Колян.
- Но я не могу явно привлекать сотрудников к поиску человека, который не проходит по категории «разыскиваемые», приходится изворачиваться, - ответил полицейский. – Пара верных мне людей обходит ближайшие паспортные отделы якобы с проверкой и сверяет архивные документы с нашим портретом. Похожих тут же проверяем. Вот четырех похожих пока не можем найти – по месту проживания их просто нет.
Колян злобно напал на тщедушного:
- А ты что молчишь?
- Там рядом не жилой дом. Соответственно никто ничего не видел. В ближайших домах что-то слышали, но они достаточно далеко, чтобы можно было что-то увидеть. 
Колян непристойно выругался и снова стукнул кулаком по столу:
- Не найдете гада – вас пристрелю!! Чтобы кореш знал – виновных я всегда наказываю! Еще никто не уходил от моего наказания! Еще неделя вам – последний срок! И чтоб результат валялся тут на полу!
Уже выйдя на улицу и садясь в машину, полицейский сказал: 
- Есть еще вариант – эта парочка – их же двое было? – ушли в подпольные капсулы Глобалнета.
Тщедушный усомнился:
- Мы там искали на всякий случай. Не зафиксировано ни одно входа парой в интересующий период.
- Могли и сообразить зайти поодиночке.
- Да ладно, шпионы, что ли, так шифроваться? Нет, решили спрятаться – и зашли бы с одного места сразу вдвоем. Вопрос надо ставить иначе – просто никого похожего на наш портрет там не было.[/scroll]

[scroll]*Атака 4. Резня почище бензопилы*

Курорт – он и в GlobalNet курорт.
Хотя в GlobalNet идут не отдыхать на курорте, однако, курортные города там есть.
Люди, не желающие просто сражаться, а имеющие намерение совершенствовать свой навык во всяких зельях, вполне там могут развернуть свою деятельность и прокачивать умения.
Один из курортных городов империи Оллеграф – Вассерпилл.
Он находится на берегу океана.
Когда-то маги отделили часть океана длиннющей косой из песка, вследствие чего образовалась огромная, длиной в несколько километров, лагуна, в которой практически не бывает волн, штормов и других неприятностей. Не плавают акулы, не сидят под водой жгучие медузы.
Перед лагуной – огромный пляж из мелкого песка, такой же длины.
Собственно городишко раскинулся в отдалении, примерно в двух километрах от пляжа.
Кроме огромного числа НП, находящихся на заслуженном отдыхе – кто в отпуске, а кто и на пенсии – здесь находилось не меньшее число игроков.
В больших зонах, отведенных пляжному волейболу, сражались с мячом желающие поразмяться.
На редких башнях дрыхли маги поддержки – игроки, разумеется – хотя кого тут поддерживать?
Солнечный удар в игре не предусмотрен.
Потонуть на мелководье, где вода стоящему человек до плеч – ну это надо умудриться! Однако кто-то раз в год умудряется, так что башенки с магами поддержки, которые всегда наготове, пригождаются.
Однако пригождаются редко, поэтому на там обычно стоят ученики магов, которым просто капает срок практики – «солдат спит, служба идет»
Кто читает, кто практикуется в новых заклинаниях (хотя уставом это возбраняется – для практики есть специально отведенные защищенные места), а кто просто дрыхнет.
И вот внезапно на горизонте показывается что-то странное.
Первыми заметили необычную птицу, конечно, детишки.
- Смотрите, смотрите! Вон какая-то птичка летит! – закричала группа ребятишек-НП, указывая пальцами на приближающуюся издали точку.
- Дельтаплан в игре замутили, что ли? – повернув голову, лениво произнес игрок, удачно усевшийся в мягкий шезлонг.
Через минуту повернули головы уже несколько игроков.
«Птичка» приближалась и имела очень странный вытянутый вид.
- А что это? – спросила девушка на поле пляжного баскетбола, придержав мяч.
Ее сокомандники тоже повернули головы.
- Это что-то новое! – удивился один из них. – Я знаю, в игре на этом побережье есть пара птиц, они часто появляются одновременно с похожими на дельфинов НП – дельфины кормятся и птички тоже… но эта птица что-то никак на них не похожа!
Через еще некоторое время проснулись ученики магов, находящиеся на башнях.
Один ученик активировал связь и спросил другого:
- Что это? Я такого никогда не видел!
И тут внезапно кто-то из учеников завопил:
- Динозавр! Динозавр!
«Птичка» приблизилась и действительно стала похож на динозавра!
Ученик струсил и лихорадочно стал перебирать заклинания «Против драконов».
Такой интересный игровой момент – легенды о драконах есть – следовательно, в один интересный момент, когда игроки изучат вдоль и поперек все известные локации, в игру будут введены драконы. Но пока ни одного дракона ни один игрок не видел.
Однако – вот он, приближается.
Дракон – а это действительно был огромный дракон – забил крыльями, остановился, завис в воздухе и стал внимательно разглядывать пляж.
Ученик лихорадочно наговаривал текст заклинания шаманов. Наконец он призвал духов и вскинул руку!
По направлению руки вылетела синяя стрела и кольнула дракона.
Тут же явились духи и начали атаковать.
Дракон взревел, закрутился, и выплюнул огонь.
Второй плевок попал на башню с учеником, и ученик моментально сгорел.
Другие ученики дружно вскинули защитные кольца и в дракона полетели разнообразные атакующие заклинания.
Дракон покрылся золотистой вязью – «Сковывающая сеть», голубым пламенем «Огонь сапфира», зеленоватой дымкой – «Сон разума», и еще кучей разнообразных, более слабых заклинаний.
Однако оказалось, что эти чары дракону – на один зуб!
Крутанувшись через голову, дракон разметал все чары, взревел, спикировал на пляж и начал выдыхать огненные струи!
Вот тут побежали все!
И игроки, и НП.
- Не понял, - вытаращил глаза один из игроков, - но ведь город – зона, где нет сметри?!
- Так тут не город, а пляж, а это другая зона! Беги!! – завопил другой игрок, помчавшись сломя голову по направлению к городу.
У кого были телепорты – те игроки их активировали и слиняли мгновенно.
Однако, оказалось, что и на пляже некоторые игроки-маги не забыли взять с собой боевые артефакты.
- Молния Злых небес! – крикнул один из магов. В дракона полетела толстая молния, резко запахло озоном, раздался гром, похожий на гром в  грозовых тучах – однако дракона и это не проняло, он повернул голову и плюнул огнем.
- Кокон силы!
- Конец левитации!
- Сон разума! – примерно восемь магов активировали свои самые мощные магические умения и в добавок разрядили мощные артефакты. Вокруг дракона закружили разноцветные сферы разнообразных игровых сил. Однако дракон не уснул, не упал вниз, разорвал Кокон силы, поднялся вверх и вновь спикировал на пляж, теперь уже конкретно целясь в атаковавших его магов. Маги закрылись щитами, огонь пролетел мимо них. 
Среди магов оказался мультимаг, владеющий сразу несколькими стихиями. Он сплел особо мощное заклинание, добавив ему силы воздуха и мощность цунами. На дракона обрушился смерч и кинул его в поднявшийся столб воды. Однако… через секунду дракон вынырнул с другой стороны! Поднялся в небеса, стремглав приблизился к башне, вырвал ее с основанием, после чего осталась глубокая воронка, и кинул в самого активно досаждающего мага. Защитные чары башни пришли в резонанс с собственными чарами волшебника, раздался взрыв, и игрок-мультимаг отправился на возрождение в свою Резиденцию.
Через несколько минут пляж опустел.
Догорали сторожевые башни, догорали остатки сооружений волейбольных площадок, валялись коконы оставшихся вещей после ушедших на возрождение игроков.
Тут же посыпалась масса обращений в администрацию.
- Что за хрень! – вопил голый, в одних трусах игрок, возродившийся в своей резиденции. – Исправляйте ваши глюки!! Верните мне мои вещи, которые пропали на запрещенной для атак территории!
Автоматической администратор выплыл из стен Резиденции.
_- Уважаемый игрок! При выходе из города на пляж висит предупреждение:
«Конец городской зоны с безусловным запретом на атаки и гибель игроков»
Вам надо быть внимательнее! На пляже не действует запрет на гибель от НП!_
Игроки с волейбольной площадки вновь собрались после своего возрождения в Резиденциях.
- Что это было, черт их побери? - недовольно спросил самый полный игрок в полосатой майке
- Между прочим, объявление о конце зоны города действительно висит, - уточнил второй игрок. – Просто на пляже никогда ничего не случалось, вот все и уверовали, что и на пляж распространяется действие запрета на игровую гибель!
- Хм, а вы обратили внимание, - сказала девушка, - на формулировку? «На пляже не действует запрет на гибель от НП! То есть игроку игрока убивать – все-таки нельзя. А вот мобу – можно!! Что собственно и случилось!
БУММ!! Оповещение!
_Вниманию всех игроков GlobalNet! Возродилась одна из легенд! Теперь с нами сосуществуют драконы! 
Внимание! Активны квесты на поиск драконов!
Активны скрытые квесты на создание ситуации дружелюбия с драконами!
Внимание! Если дружелюбие с драконами не будет установлено, путников на дорогах и в локациях GlobalNet ждут массовые сражения с драконами!
Дружелюбие же даст скрытые квесты на разнообразные предметы и оружие Ушедших богов!
Сила его велика и точно неизвестна!
Игрок, первый узнавший, что именно дают предметы Ушедших, будет объявлен Легендарной личностью и будет обладать Уникальным Бессмертием Легенды!_
- Вау! Вот это плюшки! – восхищенно присвистнула девушка.
- Росунанда, это дружелюбие еще надо завоевать, - справедливо заметил толстяк.
- Завоюем, почему же и нет, - усмехнулся другой игрок.
- Я не думаю, что это дружелюбие завоевать просто. Ведь не будут же всем подряд выдавать Бессмертие и Легендарность!
- Это да. Конечно, попотеть придется, но интересно же! Игра заиграла новыми красками! – скаламбурил игрок.
- Кстати, а вы заметили, что дракон первым не начинал плеваться огнем?  - говорили тем временем в другой группе.
Группа состояла из пяти человек – эльф Карниэль, маг, человек-воин Вотен, человек-чиновник Скарадон, гном Брржык и девушка-эльф Маринэль., тоже маг. Маг развития.
- Интересно, - задумчиво протянула девушка. – А как вообще началась эта бойня – кто-нибудь заметил?
Ответил Карниэль:
- Один из учеников мага с башни кинул шаманскую атаку духами. Дракон вообще-то стал отбиваться от духов и попал по ученику. Не могу сказать, случайно или в ответ на атаку. Но после этого его стали атаковать все оставшиеся маги с башен, а через минуту к ним присоединились редкие игроки-маги, оказавшиеся на пляже со своими боевыми артефактами.
- Ученик? – удивилась Маринэль.
- Ага. А кто еще будет сидеть на сторожевых башнях? Насколько я знаю, там почти не бывает полноценных магов – только ученики. Ученики не сообразили, что им делать, испугались и начали атаковать. Вот тут уже дракон взъярился и напал на всех.
- Ученики-и, - протянула девушка. – То есть это значит, что дракон УЖЕ настроен враждебно? – спросила она, акцентировав главное слово – «уже».
- Это зависит от программистов, - вставил свое слово Вотен. – Но если текст администрации говорит об установлении дружбы – значит, еще не всё потеряно.
- Конечно, не всё, но осложнение в виде неспровоцированного нападения магов уже есть, - заметил Скарадон.
- Ну так никто не ожидает, что дружелюбие будет поднесено на золотом блюдце, - ответил Карниэль. Однако квесты обещают быть интересными…[/scroll]

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (12.04.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

[scroll]*Глава 6. Тени реала*

_Жизнь мчится
Синей птицей,
Пиная всех подряд
Нам мстится,
Что синица
Покинула наш сад
Эола Великая, менестрель Империи Оллеграф эпохи Перерождения_

*Атака 1. Маг Света*
Четыре игрока – знакомые в реале люди – два парня и две девушки – вышли из города.
Понятно, что уровень у каждого был 10, иначе они просто не могли бы в этот город попасть.
У первого молодого человека по имени Алексей, игровой ник Сфинкс, раса - человек был одет толстый блестящий на груди доспех «Кара Воина». Несмотря на громкое название, доспех был дешевой побрякушкой, как раз и рассчитанной на новичков – блеск имеется, грозное название имеется, а что уровень всего 10 – ну так а что можно купить за 25 золотых, выпавших из мобов на начальных уровнях от 1 до 10?
У его девушки по имени Наташа, игровой ник Мона, раса человек, также было не очень богатое одеяние: светло-зеленая свободная рубашка, такие же зеленоватые сапожки, не дающие никаких бафов и защит, а вот за спиной был лук и колчан со стрелами.
Второй молодой человек носил гордый ник Вершитель 77 и имел на поясе огромный двуручный меж, правда ржавый и в дешевых ножнах.
Его сопровождала эльфийка с ником Галадриэль 483, роль – маг целитель, имеющая уже умение – исцелять страждущих, добавляя аж 2 единицы жизни в секунду.
- Нус, - сказал Сфинкс, открывая карту, - где-то здесь должен находиться знаменитый Козий двор, а в нем можно ухватить чуть более приличные квесты, чтобы заработать на приличную Генеральную резиденцию!
- Не слишком ли у нас мал уровень для приличных квестов? – усомнилась Мона.
По-видимому, возражение было сказано не в первый раз, ибо оба парня покосились на Мону, но ничего не сказали.
Светило солнышко, дорога была широкая, по ней туда и сюда сновал неигровой народ – то есть прописанные в игре «местные жители», которые или везли в город какие-то свои изделия, чтобы продать, или шли из города по своим делам.
По краям дороги росли разнообразные деревья, очевидно, программисты решили порадовать игроков наличием в одном месте флоры из разных температурных поясов земли – тут были и тропические пальмы, и северные сосны, а также разные не существующие в реале деревья с яркими разноцветными листьями и длинными ветками.
Сверяясь с картой, игроки остановились, а затем свернули на ответвление от широкой дороги. Собственно новая дорога была тоже широкая, но менее утоптанная – видимо, здесь ходили и ездили гораздо реже.
А также она была более извилистая – метров пятнадцать прямо, поворот, еще метров пятнадцать прямо, еще поворот и так далее.
- А что, тут даже лошадки не ездят? – удивилась Галадриэль.
- Ну тут в игре не лошадки… - начал было Сфинкс и осекся.
За очередным поворотом из-за придорожных кустов внезапно вышли пятеро закованных в латы воинов. Лица их также были закрыты шлемами с узкими прорезями, а ники – закрыты от прочтения.
- Раз, два, три, четыре, пять, вышли лохи погулять… - пропел один неприятным голосом.
- Эй, в чем дело? – спросил Вершитель и достал свой ржавый меч.
- О! – воскликнул другой воин. – этот лох, похоже, ограбил мусорную свалку на въезде в город! Какой шикарный меч! А что это в середине меча светится? Черви, что ли сидят? Нет, это дырка! У-аха-ха-ха-ха!
- Эй, чего вам надо? – удивленно спросил Сфинкс. – Мы же новички, золота у нас нет…
- Ну, с миру по нитке, голому рубашка, - ответил первый воин. – так отдадите или вас убить?
- Мы полицию позовем! – пискнула Галадриэль, чем вызвала новый взрыв смеха у всех разбойников.
- Сначала, - сквозь смех выговорил третий, - нужно, чтобы в игре эта полиция была нарисована программерами!
- Люблю охоту, - поделился своими соображениями четвертый разбойник. – Ну же, убегайте, мы вам аж фору в пять секунд дадим! Раз! Два!
Мона сдернула лук, наложила две стрелы и моментально выстрелила. Одна стрела ушла мимо, а вторая со звонким щелчком стукнулась о шлем разбойника 48 уровня и отлетела.
- У-тю-тю-тю! – сказал тот и стал медленно приближаться к Моне.
Еще две стрелы тоже ушли мимо, так как несмотря на кажущуюся неповоротливость, воины ловко увернулись от пущенных стрел.
Один из разбойников вынул какие-то мелкие стрелки, как в игре Дартс, и кинул в Сфинкса и Мону.
У них высветилось сообщение:
Вы поражены Временным Параличем. Срок действия дебафа – 2 минуты
Галадриэль предприняла попытки вылечить друзей, но уровень дебафа был слишком высок для ее умений.
Вершитель бросился вперед с мечом, напоролся на заклинание Кулак Воина, улетел к ближайшему дереву на обочине и упал под ним. Уровень его жизни опустился до 31.
Над головами некоторых разбойников засветились красные надписи «Агр»
Галадриэль отскочила назад и завизжала:
- Люди!! Тут разбойники!
За ее спиной выбежал из кустов пятый разбойник, который, пока шла беседа, тихо обогнул группу друзей по обочине за деревьями.
И тут чуть вдалеке, в месте, которое группа друзей прошла пару минут назад, засветился золотистый шар. Разбойники сначала не обратили внимания на него, но из шара вылетели лучи, он стал вращаться и разрастаться, и теперь уже все разбойники перевели взгляд на новое чудо.
- Это что за хрень? – вопросил один из них.
Шар вырос до человеческого роста и в золотистых лучах из него вышел человек. Над ним загорелась надпись:
- Приветствуйте Великого Мага Света! – а еще раздался басовитый голос, произнесший эту же фразу.
- Да что… (далее следует неприличная ругань) – самый близкий к магу разбойник шустро отбежал к остальным.
Тем временем золотистый шар погас, и маг стал более явно виден.
Оказалось, что это магиня-эльф – на ее голове сверкала золотистая корона, распространяющая вокруг лучи света. Ниже россыпью лежали на плечах белокурые завивающиеся волосы. Расшитый золотом камзол включал в себя какие-то светящиеся рунные надписи, с темных шаровар, покрытых серебряными звездами, стекала зеленоватая дымка. В руках у нее был Светящийся Посох Мультимага, а на пальцах – множество колец.
Магиня узрела разбойников и сразу сообразила, что к чему.
- Эй, вы – ленивым колокольчиком прозвенел ее голос, - пшли вон, пока я добрая. Да, с вас штраф – по 200 золотых в пользу молодых людей за… испорченное настроение!
- Чииво? – переспросил ближайший. – Хто ты такое воще?
- Линяем, - быстро произнес главарь и схватился за свиток телепорта, – у нее мощные магические артефакты.
Однако линять не вышло. Магиня моментально вскинула свой посох и каждый агр встал, как вкопанный: их поразило «Оглушение».
Затем магиня протянула руку, и свиток из рук оглушенного главаря перелетел в ее руки.
- С вас по 200 золотых, господа агры, а потом можете линять на здоровье, - промурлыкала она.
Галадриэль во все глаза смотрела на прибывшее чудо, Вершитель, кряхтя, встал из-под дерева, Сфинкс и Мона по истечении дебафа подбежали к магине и встали у нее за спиной.
Магиня посмотрела на Вершителя, и его шкала здоровья вернулась на 100 единиц.
- Ой, - только и сказал он.
Оглушение прошло, и разбойники тут же бросились бежать прочь.
Магиня вздохнула, сказала:
- Ну туп-ы-ые! – и лениво вскинула свой посох.
Посох стрельнул Огненными стрелами, и разбойники споткнулись на полном бегу. Повалившись на землю, они попытались тут же вскочить, однако щелкнув пальцами, магиня кинула над их головами файербол размером с полтора метра, который, потрескивая и разбрасывая искры, пролетел над их головами и взорвался у придорожного дерева, дерево весело занялось магическим огнем.
Разбойники не вняли голосу разума и тут же вновь попытались вскочить.
Магиня сделала небрежный жест рукой, и разбойники замерли, превратившись в ледяные статуи.
- Заберите у них деньги, - обратилась магиня к четверке молодых людей.
- Э-э… а они потом… - начал осторожно Сфинкс.
Магиня пожала плечами и сказала:
- Конечно, гораздо удобнее принимать добровольные пожертвования. Но ведь нехорошие люди должны быть наказаны? Или как?
Сфинкс помялся.
- Да нам бы просто оказаться подальше от злодеев…
- Ладно, вот вам 400 золотых на всех, вот вам телепорт – магиня открыла обычный телепорт, - можете переместиться прямо к месту назначения. Вы же к Козьему двору идете?
Игроков не пришлось упрашивать, с осторожностью взяв деньги, они стремительно вбежали в телепорт, едва успев крикнуть «Спасибо!».
Пока магиня держала телепорт, заморозка окончилась и главарь активировал свиток «Убер Антимаг»
В магиню стремглав полетело синее облако, а главарь злобно захохотал.
Сверкнула вспышка, над головой магини мелькнула надпись: 
Магический бумеранг
И синее облако столько же стремительно вернулось к главарю. Главарь захлебнулся своим смехом, истончился и исчез. На его месте возник кокон с вещами.
- А-а-а-а! – Завопил другой разбойник. – Не надо! Я сам, я сам отдам! – и вытащил из виртуального кошелька пригоршню золотых.
- Поздно, - покачала головой магиня. – Нападение состоялось, предложение о 200 золотых штрафа отменяется.
Она подняла посох и прищурила глаза, целясь в разбойников.
Разбойники переглянулись, выхватили мечи и побежали к магине.
- Умирать, так с музыкой! – закричал один из них, кидая в магиню дротик со «Смертью болот».
_Магический бумеранг_
Дротик тут же улетел обратно в кинувшего, и от него остался кокон с вещами.
Двое других ускорились и с разбега замахнулись мечами.
Магиня не стала ждать, когда мечи коснутся ее тела и направила на них свой посох Мультимага. 
- Огненные стрелы!
Двое нападавших превратились в дымку и от них также остались коконы с вещами.
Третий разбойник замер с поднятым мечом. Магиня прищурилась, внимательно наблюдая за ним. 
- Ага… - настороженно пробормотал тот. – не можешь атаковать?
Магиня молчала.
Действительно, последний из нападавших воинов в закрытых шлемах оказался более хитрым, чем свои прямодушные товарищи. Он не состоял в группе, так что агрессия лидера группы его не коснулась. Он не нападал первым, следовательно, над его головой не висел знак «Агр». И как такого наказывать?
- Призываю волков, - наконец сказала магиня, подняв руку с Кольцом призыва и внимательно изучив местность вокруг. – Ко мне, верные мои друзья!
Издали раздался многоголосый вой, и через пять минут из-за спины воина выпрыгнули на поляну пять матерых волков.
Воин не стал ждать, когда волки на него нападут и встретил их мечом в одной руке и заклинанием в другой. Два волка упали – один от заклинания, второй от меча. Однако остальные волки стали обходить воина кругом, злобно скалясь и рыча.
Через минуту с другой стороны подбежали еще четверо волков помельче. Воин решил не ждать и атаковать их первым. Это было его ошибкой.
В суматохе боя трудно упомнить все тонкости игрового интерфейса. А между тем приказа атаковать у волков не было! И во-вторых, призванные сущности становятся друзьями призвавшего их мага, а атака на них также ведет к признанию игрока «Агром».
Как только над ником игрока зажглась надпись «Агр», магиня покончила с ним, направив на него «Огненные стрелы».
С чувством выполненного долга она обошла все коконы и забрала выпавшие из них вещи разбойников. Вещей было мало и класс их был не очень высок, денег тоже выпало мало, но по крайней мере из кошелька Главаря выпало больше 800 золотых.
Только магиня собралась уходить с места побоища, как недалеко засветился обычный телепорт.
Без всяких эффектов, простой и немудреный.
Но вышел из него настоящий мультимаг.
Он не скрывал своего имени, и магиня прочла – Саурон, мультимаг, 188 уровень.
Саурон медленно подошел, вскинул свой Посох и громогласно вскликнул:
- Ты!!!
С посоха мультимага сорвалась синяя молния и ударила в магиню.
_Отражено 50% магического удара. Ваша жизнь уменьшена на 100 единиц. Мгновенное восстановление из Персональной Баф-аптечки: ваша жизнь 100 единиц._
Саурон продолжал как ни в чем ни бывало:
- Кто позволил тебе распоряжаться на этих землях как на своих? Что ты о себе возомнила, сопливая девчонка без роду и племени?
Магиня тем временем тоже не стояла без дела: она активировала Тайный призыв стихиям. А явно – Указала на Саурона и произнесла:
- Гроза небес! Большой файервол! Порыв урагана! – а потом: - У вас тут что, тоже мафия? По массовому выкачиванию денег с новичков?
С небес ударила пурпурная молния с грохотом, похожим на взорвавшийся вулкан. Одновременно с ней в мага ударил большой файербол. Маг злобно сверкнул глазами и начал восстанавливать уничтоженную защиту. Ураган не унес мага, а только раздул его плащ, накинутый на плечи.
Магиня вынула свиток телепорта и попыталась перенестись в город, однако выскочило системное сообщение
_Вы подверглись дебафу «Невозможность перемещения» сроком на 2 минуты._
- Черт, надо активную защиту еще прикупить… - пробормотала магиня, начав обстреливать мага Огненными стрелами из посоха. Маг вскинул руки, и его окружила мерцающая сфера, о которую с треском разбивались Огненные стрелы и еще один Большой файербол, поджигая деревья вокруг.
Маг закончил восстанавливать основную защиту, снесенную Грозой небес, и направил большой палец на магиню.
Он только начала произность:
- Ор… - как вокруг него взметнулись и заперли внутри каменные стены!
_Тайный приказ стихиям выполнен._
Пока маг преодолевал новое препятствие, на что ему потребовалось около 30 секунд – не решившись взрывать стены, рискуя подорвать и себя, он сначала попытался сломать их Кулаком Мультимага, а когда не вышло - просто перенесся в новое место - истекли две минуты дебафа, и магиня исчезла в телепорте, оставив поле боя за заведомо более сильным колдуном, уровнем выше нее больше чем в 5 раз.[/scroll]

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (12.04.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

[scroll]*Атака 2. Кафе «У веселого туриста»*

Несмотря на название, предполагающее шумное веселье, в кафе играла негромкая музыка.
Часть столиков была пуста, за остальными сидела разнообразная публика. В основном преобладала молодежь, хотя были и родители с детьми. Дети увлеченно поглощали мороженое. Возле проигрывателя и его колонок, негромко играющих какую-то легкую танцевальную мелодию, кружилась в танце парочка молодых людей.
Двери кафе открылись, и вошли еще четверо молодых людей.
- О, вон там в углу как раз удобный столик на четверых! – сказал Алексей, показывая на дальний конец помещения, рядом с пальмами.
- А тут миленько! – сказала спутница второго молодого человека, явно прибалтийской внешности по имени Эльвира.
Молодые люди прошли к пальмам, Эльвира при этом пощупала листья – не искусственные ли они, оказалось нет – настоящие, и уселись за выбранный столик.
Ждать не пришлось, народу было немного, и официант подошел сразу.
- Меню, - сказал он, протягивая плотные листы бумаги.
- Шницель из говядины, - сказал Алексей, по-видимому бывая здесь не раз, - с рисом, яблочный компот, булочку с абрикосовым джемом, тоник.
- А мне шницель с картошкой фри, остальное то же, сказала его спутница по имени Наташа.
Другие двое молодых людей взяли меню и начали его изучать.
Через минуту официант принес заказ.
 - Мне медовый торт, - сказала Эльвира.
- И двойной темный Козел, - добавил ее друг Саша.
- Так что это было? – расправившись со шницелем и булочкой с джемом, спросила Наташа. – Я конечно читала и описание игры и форум, но там агры обсуждаются как-то вяло и на десятой странице, как ничего не значащая редкая и мелкая проблема.
- Ну что ж, кому-то в первый заход слегка не везет, - улыбнулся Саша. – Первый блин комом, так сказать. Возможно агров мало – на кого-то они нападают, а кто-то вообще не встречает ни разу.
Эльвира спросила:
- А что это был за фокус со сверкающим телепортом? Игровая полиция, что ли?
- Нет, - возразил Саша. – Нет в игре никакой полиции. У городов есть стража. Но она выполняет чисто формальные задачи – чтобы ее видели игроки. Иногда выдает квесты. На самом деле, согласно описанию, в пределах городов просто сама программа не дает игрокам нападать друг на друга – поэтому полиция в нашем реальном смысле в игре просто не нужна!
- Так кто же это был?
- Игрок, - пожал плечами Саша. – если ты помнишь, над ее головой ник не был скрыт – Ларинаэль, эльф, маг 34 уровня.
- Такого низкого уровня? – удивилась Наташа. – Агры, вроде, были 48, если я ничего не перепутала!
- С магией все сложнее, - подала реплику Эльвира. – Я изучаю магию, и там все очень непросто – есть некоторые заклинания, которые могут сработать даже у игрока с низким уровнем против игрока с высоким. И потом, одно дело маги – конечно, маг 34 уровня всегда проиграет, например мгу 64 уровня, но воину – вряд ли… Если у мага, пусть и 34 уровня, приличные доспехи против воинов, ну чтобы воины не изрубили мечами в капусту в ту же секунду – маг вполне имеет преимущество.
- Потому ты и пошла в маги7 – усмехнулся Алексей.
- Нет, не потому, Саша знает, - ответила Эльвира. – Раз Саша пошел, я тоже решила не сидеть и ждать, когда он изволит появиться в реал, а просто быть там, в игре, вместе с ним. Но поскольку воевать я, собственно, не люблю, выбрала не воина, а мага, и не боевого, а целителя. 
- Я воюю, Эля меня лечит, - улыбнулся Саша. – И таким образом, я постепенно стану бессмертным!
- Дисбаланс какой-то в игре, - пожала плечами Наташа.
- Почему? – возразил Саша. – именно все правильно – с одной стороны, уровень весьма важен, но чтобы не бояться разбойников раза в два-три выше уровнем, надо просто прикупить магические свитки с заклинаниями – тогда и мы с нашим маленьким уровнем собственно можем разбойникам дать отпор!
- Прикупить,- ворчливо произнес Алексей. – Пока что у нас на нормальные доспехи нет денег!
- Надо больше ходить по квестам, - улабнулась Наташа. – и вообще, я прочла на форуме, что чтобы было интересно играть, надо всегда стараться получать скрытые квесты – они и прибыль приносят, и интересные приключения!
- А чтобы получить скрытые квесты от неписей, надо с ними задружиться… а блин, сколько это игрового времени может занять? – недовольно возразил Саша.
- Надо все-таки как-то отблагодарить Ларинаэль, - сказала Наташа. – Если это не полиция, а ее личная инициатива – я не хочу выглядеть неблагодарной свиньей!
- Каждый имеет свой фан от игры, - пожал плечами Алексей. – Одним нравится играть в разбойников, а другим – в полицию, судью и вершителя наказаний в одном облике!
- Гораздо интереснее то, что в игре появились новые возможности, - поменял тему Саша. – Драконы…
- Я бы не возлагал на это большие надежды, - возразил Алексей.
- Почему?
- Очень просто. Все новшества вводятся вовсе не для новичков – им и так всё в игре в новинку. А вот те, кто играет уже несколько лет и достигли сотых уровней – им становится скучно… ведь все одно и то же происходит… и вот, чтобы такие игроки не ушли из игры, и вводятся всякие новые локации или новые виды мобов. Естественно, предназначены они для игроков с выскоим уровнем. Ну например, само нахождение около дракона может снимать каждую секунду по десятку единиц жизни или другие дебафы выдавать. Кто сможет находиться рядом с драконом? Только очень прокачанный игрок! К тому же не исключено, что таким образом спонсоры игры повысят свои доходы – например, если одновременно с дебафами дракона будут тайно продаваться свитки, позволяющие это анулировать – но за огромные деньги. И еще неизвестно, игровые или, как например можно купить за реальные деньги какой-то уровень – так и за реальные деньги может продаваться доспех или заклинание, которое позволит находиться рядом с драконом!
- Пессимист ты, - сказал Саша.
- А давайте замутим виртуальную полицию! – вдруг предложила Эльвира.
Предложение вызвало здоровый смех у компании.
- И как ты себе это представляешь? – спросил Алексей.
- Ну как… как в жизни, - неуверенно предположила Эльвира.
- Следов, на траве, в отличие от жизни, в виртуале не остается, - загнул один палец Алексей. – Окурков от убийц, которыми любил оперировать великий Шерлок Хольмс, в виртуале тоже не остается – всё выброшенное через несколько минут исчезает из программы, стирается просто. И чем, по-твоему, будет оперировать следователь?
- Чисто формально, - сказал Саша, - большинство преступлений раскрывается с помощью свидетелей – кто-то что-то видел, кто-то кому-то что-то сказал.
Алексей пожал плечами. 
- Ну вот возьмем наш случай. Кто что видел? Дорога была пуста – по крайней мере в тот момент, когда появились агры.
- Это… а ведь это можно отследить магически! – предположила Эльвира
- Что можно отследить магически? – спросил Алексей.
- Ну… перемещения игроков…
- Стоп. Не надо путать магию, которая четко прописана в правилах, и отслеживание игроков. Отслеживание – это функция интерфейса администрации!
- Значит, для реализации функции полиции нужно участие администрации, - пожал плечами Саша.
- Раз до сих пор не сделали, значит, не считают нужным.
Одновременно с Алексеем Эльвира сказала:
- Прописаны ПРАВИЛА магии, а также уровни – какой маг с силой какого уровня использует свои заклинания. Нигде не прописано, что не существует отслеживающих заклинаний!
Алексей засомневался:
- Раз до сих пор не продается заклинаний типа «Узнайте, где была ваша жена в ваше отсутствие», значит такой функции нет!
- Смотри, - рассуждала Эльвира. – Существует магическая гильдия. В ней есть подразделение магов развития. Маги развития СОЗДАЮТ! (пауза) Создают новые заклинания и изучают возможности магии! Почему бы и не создать заклинание отслеживания?
Алексей махнул рукой:
- Ну вот сначала стань магом развития уровня 200, а потом, может быть, и создашь отслеживающее заклинание. А кстати, ты не маг развития, ты целитель.
- После 50 уровня можно изучать смежные области магии, - отмахнулась от возражения Эльвира.
- Я думаю, - наконец подала голос Наташа, - что отслеживание каким-то боком не выгодно администрации.
- Почему?
- Ну… почитайте правила. Не помню место, там текст длинный, но где-то в середине есть текст «… и никто не узнает, в какой локации вы тусуетесь…». Что-то насчет персональной неприкосновенности…
- Неприкосновенность – это хорошо, но ведь агры – преступники!
- Ну а как вычислить преступников, если не отслеживать всех?
- Так вот тут как раз и преимущество того, что это игра, а не жизнь – каждый игровой персонаж помечается, когда он агр! Не надо изучать всех – достаточно перебрать только агров! 
- Кстати, как было бы удобно, если бы в жизни над встречными людьми висело предупреждение – этот чел совершил преступление! – захихикала Наташа.
- Давайте лучше вернемся к вопросу, как быстро поднять свой уровень и разбогатеть, - предложил Саша.
- А я думал, ты бессребреник, - подколол Алексей. – кто-то мечтал крошить в капусту высокоуровневых мобов…
- Так я и хочу крошить высокоуровневых мобов, - не понял шутку Саша, - но для этого нужна экипировка, да и приличный уровень.
- Можно прибиться к какому-нибудь клану, - предложил Алексей.
- Мы это уже обсуждали, - отмел предложение Саша, - какой договор не читай – везде куча обязательств и очень мало прав… туда не ходи – клан не велел. С теми мобами не биться – клан не велел. Все собрались на клановую войну – а нахрен мне клановая война, мне это как раз мало интересно… и выйти нормально из клана нельзя – прямо кабала какая-то. 
- И всё найденное отдавать в клановую копилку, - поддакнула Эльвира.
- Ну… можно вырасти до 100 уровня, а потом плюнуть на договор и поступать, как хочется.
- После чего нам так испортят репутацию, что никакие неписи не буду выдавать интересные квесты, - пробурчала Наташа.
- Насколько я помню, репутация у игроков  репутация у неписей – это две разные репутации, то есть считаются отдельно, - встряла Эльвира.
- Это да, но они друг на друга влияют. Если например репутация у игроков стент минус 100, то это автоматически повлечет понижение репутации у неписей на минус 10.
- Так это не страшно! Репутацию у неписей можно сначала поднять до 100, а потом пусть она уменьшится на 10 единиц!
Так и  не придя к какому-то определенному мнению, компания расплатилась с официантом и потянулась на выход.[/scroll]

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (12.04.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

[scroll]*Атака 3. Петр*

На территории клана Соколы Аристократии царила суета.
Все так же стояли на своих местах часовые и дежурные, но они излишне часто поворачивались во все стороны.
Пробежали по двору трое воинов в доспехах, прошествовал спешной походной маг. В отдалении строили десяток воинов-мечников, а также лучники и маги.
Я подошел к стражу и спросил:
- Я могу увидеть Гендальфа?
Страж посмотрел на меня оценивающе и и сказал:
- Если что-то срочное – пиши в чат.
Ну ладно. Я написал
_Адресат: маг Гендальф
Вопрос: могу я увидеть вас сейчас?_ 
Через минуту тикнул ответ
_Входящее!
Я занят. Что-то срочное?
Адресат: маг Гендальф
Ну как сказать – нужно кое-что
Входящее!
Я очень занят. Передал вопрос Амманору. 
Входящее!
Я Амманор. Что случилось?
Адресат: маг Амманор
Хотелось бы поговорить.
Входящее! 
Хорошо, стой на месте. Сейчас буду._ 
Амманор вышел из телепорта и подошел ко мне.
- Будь краток.
- А что случилось?
Амманор пристально посмотрел на меня.
- Если Гендальф сочтет нужным, просветит.
- Хорошо. Я бы хотел узнать, можно ли купить или еще как-нибудь достать, но не очень дорого, отворот для гнома. Мне нужно по квесту. 
- Какой отворот?
- Чтобы споры грибов леса Мунаунурн не прорастали на его стены.
Амманор опять пристально посмотрел на меня.
- Ну так ищи!
- Э-э… ну хотя бы подскажите, сколько они стоят, чтобы не надули на аукционе или когда я с рук буду покупать.
- Это зависит от ситуации спроса и предложения, - ответил Амманор.
Мне так и хотелось сказать: «Вы за дурака меня принимаете?», но ссориться к магом я не захотел, махнул рукой и попрощался.
Я телепортировался в город и решил обойти магические лавки.
В первой лавке на меня посмотрели странно, никаких магических отворотов там вообще не знали.
Во второй меня начали расспрашивать про стены – оказывается, в зависимости от стен, нужны разные составы, самый дорогой кстати стоит больше 10 тысяч золотых, делается под заказ и в течение недели. Не знаю, что там магу вымучивать неделю, но ни цена, ни сроки меня не устроили и я пошел дальше.
Тут меня застал вызов Гендальфа
_Входящее!
Ты где, тебе пора на дальнейшее повышение уровня._ 
Я с удовольствием телепортировался обратно.
На этот раз группа была другая - Маг-целитель Брик, Лучник Барбуддо, лучник Грош, лучница Росомаха, Воин-мечник (новичок) Сатрап, Корбина не было, зато был другой новичок – воин Красный.
Гендальф сказал:
- На этот раз группу вести будет маг Морин.
Пока маг Морин рассказывал вводную задачу, в основном имея в виду новичка, я подошел к Гендальфу и сказал:
- На минутку, пара вопросов.
- Слушаю.
- Во-первых, что за суета в клане? И во-вторых, мне по квесту надо какой-то магический отворот для гнома, против прорастания на его стенах грибов.
Гендальф немного подумал и сказал:
- Ладно, поскольку ты от Ашота, можешь быть в курсе, но никому ни слова. Наши разведчики донесли, что клан Могучие коршуны и еще пара кланов подозревает, что мы связаны с Администрацией. Это нехорошо и надо принимать меры.
- Какие?
- Разведчики считают, что эти кланы попытаются отбить у нас некие локации, где стоит наша охрана. Если мы применим очень мощные артефакты, которые неизвестны в игре, это и послужит доказательством. Так что мы не будем применять мощные артефакты, постараемся обойтись просто хорошо выученными воинами.
- А почему нехорошо?
Гендальф сказал:
- А ты правила игры читал? «Администрация не принимает участие в игровом процессе». Ладно, это все юридические закавыки, не бери в голову, но если нужно будет – мы тебя призовем просто как воина на защиту одной из наших локаций. Что же касается отворота, тут хитрая квестовая заморочка. Там не было никаких подсказок? Хорошо подумай, так как такие отвороты обычно составляются под конкретные условия. Это тебе не свиток телепорта, который одинаковый для всех миллионов игроков!
Мы, то есть группа воинов, отправились в очередную локацию для повышения уровня.
Поскольку происходило там практически то же самое, что и в прошлый раз, описывать это неинтересно, ничего примечательного не случилось, и я вернулся к вечеру уже 34 уровня. Заметил, о чем ранее говорил Гендальф – с 1 по 10 уровень можно подняться за день, если не тупить, с 10 по 20 – тоже за день, особенно если качаться в группе, где есть лидер высокого уровня, тогда на группу выпадают мобы уровня примерно лидера и соответственно участникам засчитывается поражение мобов уровня выше, чем у них. А вот после 30 уровня продвижение замедляется. То есть шкала непропорциональная – воин уровня 100 мощнее воина уровня 50 в два раза, но получить уровень 100 после 50 мно-о-ого труднее, чем уровень 50 после 1. А уж про двухсотые уровни и не говорю – есть подозрение, что они все свои начальные 80-е уровни просто купили, это потолок того, что продается, выше уровни официально не продаются.
Кстати интересно, сколько в игре игроков с уровнем от 150 до 200? Есть ли хотя бы тысяча среди нескольких миллионов играющих?
Я вновь переместился к избушке гнома, обошел ее издали, но не нашел никаких подсказок. Я не нашел лучшего способа, чем опять постучать в дверь.
- Как, опять ты? – удивился гном, на этот раз не ожидая, пока я вынесу дверь. – Отворот принес?
- Требуется подсказка. Что за стены, иначе маги отказываются со мной разговаривать.
- Хм, хм, - пожевал губами гном. – понятно, что отказываются… ее не изготавливать надо. Ее надо… найти!
- Так расскажи, где!
- Дриады знают! – сказал гном и невежливо захлопнул дверь.
Я было возмутился, а потом подумал – все равно по квесту надо потом идти к дриаде, значит пора выяснять, где она находится. К тому же я вспомнил, что Юля мне вечером рассказывала про каких-то дриад, с которыми познакомилась и что-то там выцыганила полезное.
_Адресат: Ларинаэль
Мне нужно найти дриаду в лесу Мунаунурн, можешь помочь?_ 
Через минуту пришел ответ:
_Входящее!
Тебе срочно? Это надо идти к дриадам и выяснять.
Адресат: Ларинаэль
Ну как – срочно… по квесту у меня сейчас – найти дриаду.
Входящее!
Хорошо, сейчас займусь этим, но тут полчаса может пройти._ 
Полчаса на месте, где нельзя стоять ни минуты – иначе споры прорастут – неинтересное занятие. Но и свиток телепорта тратить жалко. А черт с ним, там на самом деле может быть и больше получаса.
Я переместился опять в город и решил побродить, посмотреть, что вообще продается в магических лавках.
- Великое представление менестрелей! – раздался звонкий голос молодого непися. Ага, и здесь реклама!
- Всех приглашают на площадь Красоты! Великое представление менестрелей! Спешите увидеть!
Я повернул туда, куда устремились некоторые игроки. Посмотрим, чего там менестрели наваяли.
Кстати я и не был на площади Красоты, не до красот было…
Площадь была достаточно велика, чтобы вместить несколько сотен народу.
Во многих местах площади находились разнообразные фонтаны, со струями воды, бившими из русалок, жаб, щук и всяких динозавроподобных тварей, а также с танцующими и светящимися водяными завесами. Около некоторых играла музыка, причем магия помогала слышать ее только возле определенного фонтана – иначе вся площадь была бы заглушена какофонией.
В разных местах площади давали представление менестрели и… маги? Нет, наверно, фокусники – магам вроде как у менестрелей делать нечего…
Я поглазел на фокусника, глотающего огонь, но в магическом мире это как-то не вызывало никакого трепета.
Затем перешел к следующему помосту, на котором распевали на два голоса менестрели-эльфы. Голоса кстати были весьма неплохие, но мелодия мне показалась скучной и я пошел дальше.
За моей спиной гомонил народ, игроки толпились и обсуждали увиденное.
Я обернулся и стал ненавязчиво рассматривать игроков. По наивности я думал, что в игре, как и 10 лет назад – по рассказам знатоков – в основном занимаются отстрелом монстров в локациях.
Однако на сегодня игра предоставляла и совсем другие возможности – можно было вообще выбрать не роль воина, а роль, скажем, чиновника, разбогатеть и вечерами разгуливать на таких площадях искусств.
Не совсем понимаю, в чем тут прелесть виртуала – ровно то же самое можно делать и в реале. «Думай», вспомнил я Хеора. Ну если подумать – в реале достичь заметной должности труднее. С другой стороны, а в чем суть приличной должности в виртуале? Ах да, деньги… в вирутале хорошо зарабатывающие игроки могут переводить часть сумм во вполне реальные деньги, значит и интерес есть.
Вот интересно, есть ли у виртуальных чиновников коррупция? Ха-ха.
На эти мысли меня навели несколько красиво одетых дам. Судя по одеждам, они явно не принадлежали к воинской братии. А кто там у нас среди ролей есть еще? Менестрель, чиновник, священнослужитель, вольный землепашец, торговец… нет, священники должны вроде быть в специальной одежде? Или не должны? Уф, не помню…
Зрители одобрительно загомонили. Я подошел поближе. Ну да, канатоходцы… но опять же в магическом мире я бы не стал восхищаться ходьбой по канату, ибо человека может поддержать в воздухе заклинание левитации… а кстати интересно, доступно ли менестрелю заклинание левитации?
_Входящее!
Ты где?_ 
А, вот и Юля проявилась.
_Адресат: Ларинаэль
На площади красоты. Погоди, ты что, хочешь сюда переместиться?_ 
На ближайшем пятачке для телепортов засветился яркий свет. Появилось маленькое солнышко. Из него полетели во все стороны лучики. Солнышко выросло до человеческого роста и в золотистых лучах из него вышел человек. Над ним загорелась надпись:
- Приветствуйте Великого Мага Света! – и еще этот же текст произнес басовитый голос.
Стоящие рядом зеваки зааплодировали. Я внезапно увидел, что этим магом, вышедшим из солнышка, была Юля. Упс… 
Юля подошла ко мне и довольно улыбнулась:
- Привет!
Я взял ее за локоть и отвел в сторону, хотя в такой толпе какая там сторонка…
- Может, нам все-таки лучше не встречаться? – сказал я тихо. – И вообще, что это за показуха с Магом Света? Мы же договорились  - не привлекать к себе внимания! А такой цирк как раз внимание и привлекает…
- Ну-у… - протянула Юлия. – Подумаешь, дело – таких разукрашенных телепортов воз и маленькая тележка продается. Я тут как раз удачно обналичила желчь Темного Некроманта, найденную в скрытом квесте, за нее мне дали неплохие деньги и еще в подарок вот такой красивый телепорт. Телепорт Мага Света! Кстати по дриадам. Да, мне сказали, к кому обращаться и даже дали адрес телепорта. Можно перемещаться хоть сейчас!
- Надеюсь, ты этот сверхкрасивый телепорт только сюда, на площадь Красоты, активировала?
- Ну… нет вообще-то…
- Юлия! Смотри – здесь все изгаляются как можно оригинальнее – тут и телепорт Мага Света потеряется и что угодно в ряде таких же вспышек. А если сделать это на дороге, на постоялом дворе – сразу привлечешь внимание совсем не нужных людей.
Юля пожала плечами.
- Да ладно… не надо впадать в паранойю… так что, пошли к дриаде?
Я кивнул, будучи все-таки недовольным легкомыслием Юли.
Юля активировала телепорт и мы переместились на полянку посреди дремучего леса.
Я думал, дриаду придется искать, но она сама ждала нас около дерева.
- Приказывай! – сказала дриада Юле.
- Вот моему другу нужно кое-что, - указала на меня пальцем Юля.
Я подошел:
- Мне нужен какой-то отворот для гнома. И кстати, чтобы два раза не ходить – гном после того, как я принесу отворот, даст мне какой-то ключ, а где ларец?
- Ларец – в болоте, - ответила дриада. – Я могу показать, где, но там обитают болотные духи, кроме того, пройти в центр болота можно только по вешкам, иначе можно потонуть и остаться в трясине навсегда…
Дриада скрылась в дереве и через минуту вынырнула с каким-то сосудом в руке.
- Вот твой отворот, - сказала она.
Я взял сосуд и переложил его в виртуальную сумку.
- Может, нам все же не ходить вместе? – сказал я Юле.
- Так мы не в городе, кто нас тут отследит. 
- Система?
- А что система? Системой заведует Ашот, а он и так в курсе, кто мы такие.
- Заведует-то заведует, но над ним есть еще проверяющие, и не факт, что кто-нибудь не отслеживает еще системные сообщения…
- Какие системные сообщения? Что игрок А встретился с игроком Б? А знаешь, сколько миллионов игроков за день встречается с другими игроками? И как среди этого миллиона некий наблюдатель поймет, что именно мы встречается не просто так?
Я пожал плечами.
- Ну, перестраховка…
Юля открыла телепорт, и мы вышли к избушке гнома.
Удивительно, но гном нас встречал на крыльце!
Он поклонился мне в пояс, и, взяв из моих рук сосуд, другой рукой протянул вычурный фигурный ключ серебристого цвета. Что за фокусы?
- Приветствую друга Повелителя Дриад! – произнес тем временем гном.
- Это ты, что ли, Повелитель Дриад? – повернулся я к Юле.
- Ну, я, - скромно так потупилась Юля.
- Ну ты даешь! 
Гном тем временем скрылся в своей избушке и мы телепортировались обратно к дриаде.
Дриада по просьбе Юли произвели какие-то манипуляции с ключом и сказала:
- Теперь, когда вы подойдете к болоту, перед вами будут светиться вешки, вдоль которых надо идти, чтобы не потонуть в трясине. Ну а уж с духами справляйтесь  сами – я с ними не имею ничего общего. А болото вот там в дне пути, - и дриада показала рукой направление.
- Хм в дне пути… это день топать? Может попробуем телепортироваться? – предложил я.
- Тогда нужен телепорт с возможностью перемещаться в заданную на карте точку, такого у меня нет, - огорченно сказала Юля. – А кстати, у меня есть идея!
- Какая?
- Почему в игре нет полиции?
- Полиции?
- Ну да!
- Э… а зачем?
- Ну как зачем… агры…
- А-а… Ну так это игровой момент – одни вооружены слабее, другие сильнее, далеко не всем нравится воевать только с нарисованными монстрами – пусть себе воюют друг с другом.
- Ну…. Ты не понял. Вот идут себе мирные игроки по локации, хотят найти скажем зайцев. А тут выскакивает агр и… отнимает их меч, доспех и так далее. Разве это хорошо?
- А завтра твой охотник за зайцами прокачается, оденет посильнее броню и в свою очередь отнимет меч у новичка…
- Нет. Тут, оказывается, целая мафия орудует…
- Какая мафия? И откуда ты знаешь?
Мы тем временем телепортировались в город и Юля уверенно пошла к определенной лавке.
- Ну как тебе сказать… я вот недавно… случайно попала на дорогу к Козьему двору. А там банда агров грабит новичков.
- Надеюсь, тебе хватило ума пройти мимо?
- Как это мимо? – возмутилась Юля. – Я этих  агров отправила на перерождение!
- Я ж просил – не светиться, - схватился я за голову. – А теперь эта шпана может захотеть тебе нагадить, значит будет тебя искать! Ты хоть игровой ник скрыла?
- Э-э… нет… не подумала.
- Ну и плохо! Конечно, в игре нет функции «Найти такого-то игрока», но кто их знает, магов, запрета на такую магию тоже нет – так что вдруг и найдут. Зря ты это сделала, очень зря. И причем тут мафия?
- При том, - уныло сказала Юля, - что через минуту в это же место явился мультимаг Саурон 188 уровня и напал на меня!
- Мультимаг? 188 уровня? А ему какое дело до шпаны?
- Так вот я и говорю – это не новички, которые вырастут в уровне и сами станут аграми. Это мафия – этот маг организовал агров на добычу чужого добра!
- Он что, так и сказал?
- Да, вот так и сказал! Типа мол не лезть не в свое дело и это наша территория!
- О, ну это нужно рассказать Ашоту. Это совсем нехорошо. Но меня удивляет – и сколько же копеек можно наворовать у новичков? На кой черт эти копейки магу 188 уровня? Все равно непонятно. Даже если они грабят по пять групп новичков в день, для высокого уровня это близко к нулю по доходу.
- Да нет, все понятно – а потом этот маг будет продавать «Защиту от агров»! И подороже, чем копейки.
- Хм. Логично, - признал я.
Тем временем мы подошли к лавке «Черного-пречерного, как сажа, мага»
- Из какой печной трубы вылез этот маг? – удивился я.
- Из той, которая выпекает мультимагов, - раздался голос рядом, и маг изволил проявиться и стать видимым.[/scroll]

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (13.04.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

[scroll]*Атака 4. Юлия*

- Боратион, - сказала я, - а можно… не просто ник скрыть, а чтобы лицо… аура… или как там у магов называется – в общем, что я выглядела не как я?
Маг внимательно посмотрел на меня.
- С кем-то поссорилась?
- Ну да… Кстати, это…
- Разрушитель, - сказал Петя.
- … мой друг.
- Я понял, - улыбнулся Боратион.
- В общем, я случайно оказалась на дороге к Козьему двору, а там кучка агров избивает новичков. Я вмешалась и поубивала всех агров.
- Упс…
- Но тут появился маг Саурон, 188 уровня, и атаковал меня! При этом чуть ли не матом орал, чтобы я не вмешивалась и что это не мое дело! Прямо мафия какая-то тут в игре образовалась!
- Саурон… - задумачиво произнес Боратион. – Не в первый раз слышу про этого гада… Да, они там уже давно занимаются такими гадскими делами – обирают новичков.
- А куда же стража смотрит? – возмутилась я.
- А что – стража?  Это же не город, это локация. Нет, договориться со стражей можно – но не о патрулировании, а о сопровождении конкретного игрока. Так на такого просто не нападут.
- А почему в игре нет полиции?
- Несерьезно, - сразу возразил Боратион. – Игра эта – изначальна стрелялка. А в стрелялках игроки не только в монстров, а часто друг в друга стреляют!
- Хорошо, но смотри – есть игровое поле, чтобы друг в друга стрелять. А есть – поле, где только в мобов стреляют! Разве так не справедливее?
- Справедливость… - маг слегка улыбнулся. – Сколько людей погорело на жажде справедливости! 
- Как это – погорело? – удивилась я.
- Очень просто – понятия о справедливости у людей очень-очень разные. Например, только что повзрослевший пацан считает справедливым, если каждая встречная девушка будет иметь с ним половые отношения. Ну а девушка эта, как правило, считает ровно наоборот…
Мне речи мага сильно не понравились, но я не сразу сообразила, как возражать. Но тут вступил в беседу Петя.
- Это все софистика, - сказал он. – Воровство и грабеж в любом обществе – воровство и грабеж. Просто в ИГРОВОМ мире – отношения совсем другие. И, к счастью, разработчики сообразили закрыть от разбоя города – здесь хотя бы можно ходить без опаски! Ну а локации – что ж, игра вообще-то стрелялка, значит там стреляют!
Маг покивал головой и сказал:
- Я понял – Ларинаэли нужно заклятие изменения личности. Стоит оно 50 тысяч золотых, при этом я еще делаю скидку, помня о нашем уговоре – если еще найдется желчь некроманта или что-то подобное – мне в первую очередь предлагать. Но это заклятие не длительного времени действия! В сосуде – 1000 активаций, то есть 1000 раз можно включить «чужую личность». Но действие каждого включения – один час! 
Маг снял с полки какой-то сосуд и протянул мне.
- А можно мне выбрать внешность? – спросила я.
Маг улыбнулся. 
- Ну вообще-то обычно продают заранее подготовленную внешность, вид которой принимает купивший. Но ладно – смотри! – Он взмахнул рукой и указал на зеркало. 
Я посмотрела. Да, в зеркале отражалась совсем другая девушка, и даже не эльф, и человек!
- Но заклинание другой личности не допускает колдовства! – предупредил маг. – Как только будет использовано умение – маска слетит!
- Ой… как неудобно… - расстроилась я.
- Почему – неудобно? – возразил Петр. – Маска нужна в основном там, где люди, игроки, то есть в городе и скажем на постоялом дворе. А там мы не будем находиться слишком долго. В лесу же или другой локации, где надо выполнять наши квесты, и, значит, применять магические умения - мы вполне может маску снять, зачем она там нам.
Я пояснила:
- Ну а вот в том случае, про который я рассказала…
- Так не изображай из себя полицию, - посоветовал Петя. – Кстати, а что так дорого, есть же заклинания масок подешевле – я на площади Красоты видел!
- То простенькие маски, предназначенные для не-магов. Маги-то, кинув Взгляд Узнавания, под такой маской сразу увидят истинное лицо. А мое творение защищает как раз от такого магического зрения – до уровня 200.
- Хорошо. Теперь нам нужна карта, содержащая координаты для телепорта в определенное место… - я показала на карте, куда приблизительно нам надо попасть по квесту.
- Так это квест? – уточнил маг. – А там прямо сказано, что нужно переместиться?
- Э-э… нет, - сказал Петя. – Дриада сказала: - «находится в дне пути»
- Тогда я бы не советовал вам перемещаться, - задумчиво сказал маг. – Квесты вполне себе могут учитывать способ перемещения и просто вы переместитесь – а того, кто должен выйти, нет на месте. И что делать?
- А что делать? – спросил Петя. – Не топать же в самом деле целый день?
- Зачем топать? – улыбнулся маг. – Арендовать  кулбрулея! Еще можно арендовать Ужас, летящий на крыльях ночи – но эти птички стоят 100 тысяч золотых в час, не думаю, что вам это выгодно.
- А кто им управлять будет? – усомнился Петр.
- Купить Заклятие умения, - сказал маг. – Да и научитесь.
- О! Идея! – сказала я. – А что, если вы к нас присоединитесь? Там, куда мы идем, вполне могут оказаться очень высокоуровневые мобы! А оплата – ну, то что найдется не по квесту – всё ваше!
Петр посмотрел на меня задумчиво.
- Ты хорошо подумала?
- Не надо быть жадным, Петя. Нам квествых наград хватит!
Маг подумал и сказал:
- Поподробнее тогда, что за квест – чтобы я хотя бы примерно представлял, что там может встретиться.
Петя опять влез:
- Проще купить свитки с мощными заклинаниями!
Маг посмотрел на него:
- Да мне-то что. Но не всякие квесты можно пройти сразу, а если в квесте есть условие – один раз погиб, квест провален – то тогда лучше перестраховаться  - вот я-то не тот, кто получил квест, значит если меня убьют – вам квест не закроется, а если не убьют – то я вполне могу получить что-то интересное! Так что я скорее согласен, но думайте и решайте.
Я сказала:
- Петя! Маг прав! Что тут думать?
Петр пожал плечами и сказал:
- Ну хорошо. Пусть будет так.
Я вкратце обрисовала магу квест, как поняла со слов Пети, затем выпросила еще пару мощных защитных заклинаний в счет принесенной прошлый раз желчи, активировала Чужую личность и мы втроем телепортировались в место, где можно арендовать кулбрулея.
Боратион ловко лавировал в достаточно людном месте, обходя скопления воинов и галдящее собрание гномов. 
- Стойте тут, - сказал он и зашел в низенькое помещение. Где там могут помещаться кулбрулеи, я не поняла.
Через 15 минут маг вышел и поманил нас рукой. Мы вошли в неприметную дверь вслед за низкорослым гномом. Сразу за дверью начались крутые ступеньки вниз. Осторожно спустившись по плохо освещенной лестнице, мы попали в зал, поделенный на клетушки, в которых содержались кулбрулеи. Пройдя по проходу, гном подвел нас к одной из них, открыл и сказал:
- Вот ваша телега.
Я еще ни разу не ездила на кулбрулее, так что разглядывала его во все глаза. Кулбрулей стоял тихо. Стоя он опирался на две мощные задние лапы и тяжелый хвост. А вообще напоминал очень большую, вставшую на задние лапы, ящерицу. Где-то в середине хребта явно был виден горб, вокруг которого была укреплена небольшая площадка с 4 сиденьями и местами для груза. С площадки опускалась съемная лестница.
Мы втроем забрались на кулбрулея и уселись в сидения, Боратион занял командное место .
Активировав телепорт, мы перенеслись к месту, в котором разговаривали с дриадой, и кулбрулей поскакал по заданному пути.
Ехать на кулбрулее оказалось очень неприятно – при каждом скачке сиденья опускались и поднимались. Естественно, была предусмотрена магическая защита от слишком резких рывков, но все равно, было ощущение, как от езды на катере в сильное волнение.
Я не сразу сообразила, что кулбрулей не просто скачет по лесу, а еще и лес раздвигает свои ветки, чтобы «лошадь» наша могла проскакать по чаще, заросшей многочисленными деревьями с огромными тяжелыми ветками, полными листьев, плодов и каких-то длинных отростков.
Через 20 минут мне стало очень неприятно и я сказала:
- Боратион, а от качки есть какое-нибудь средство? А то меня сейчас стошнит…
Маг остановил кулбрелея и мы сошли на землю поразмяться.
Петя посмотрел в свой шлем и сказал:
- Пошли, получим 35-й уровень!
Мы пошли, подготовивши мощные заклинания.
Из-за очередного дерева на нас прыгнула 
_Росомаха мрачного леса, 200 уровень_
Петя, видящий ее в свой хитрый шлем, стоял боком, чтобы росомаха думала, что он ее не видит, но как только росомаха прыгнула – встретил ее мечом.
В следующий момент в отлетающую от меча росомаху я влепила 2 кристалла холода вместе с Оглушением. Росомаха замерла. Мы с Петей одновременно добили росомаху – он мечом, я Огненными стрелами.
_Ваш уровень 35! Вы победили врага выше своего уровня!_ 
- Стой, - сказал Петя. – Там еще одна росомаха!
Мы встали спиной к росомахе и по команде Пети одновременно развернулись навстречу прыгнувшей хищнице.
- Кулак Гаргантюа! (это Петя)
- Оглушение! (это я, вскинув посох)
И тут же:
- Большой файербол!
Росомаха отлетела и на секунду замерла.
- Молния бога! (Петя)
- Огненные стрелы! Еще огненные стрелы! Еще огненные стрелы! Большой файербол! (это я, кинув один Кристалл холода)
_Ваш уровень 36! Вы победили врага выше своего уровня!_ 
БУММ!
_Внимание! Вы получаете умение
Критическая огненная стрела!
Умение привязано к Посоху Мультимага или Посоху Архимага и может быть использовано 1 раз в час!_ 
- А тебе что-нибудь выпало? – спросила я Петю.
- Да, - довольным голосом сказал он. – Умение критического удара мечом раз в час!
Боратион встретил нас картинными аплодисментами:
- Браво! Вам не нужен никакой клан, чтобы повышать свой уровень! Вы или везунчики, или читеры!
- Э-э… - Петя, похоже, обиделся.
- Да нет, - пояснила я. – Мы просто быстро соображаем, где в программе есть «слабое место». Даже не  так – не слабое, а просто самый простой путь повышения уровня. Это – напасть на монстра выше своего уровня, используя хороший боевой предмет, который мы оба случайно вытащили из скрытых квестов! Плюс мощный свиток… таким образом, уровня до 50-го, я думаю, мы дойдем быстро… а вот дальше – надо опять думать, пока не знаю, какую стратегию изобрести, чтобы достичь 100-го уровня.
Боратион усмехнулся и сказал:
- Я было подумал сначала, что под твоим ником играет подросток. 
- Вот тебе и на, - удивилась я. – Почему?
- Ну… жизнь быстро ликвидирует излишнюю доверчивость, - уклончиво сказал маг.
Петя хмыкнул.
Я сказала:
- Так это же игра!! В жизни я конечно первому встречному свой кошелек не доверю…
- А, понятно, - сказал маг. – вы просто новички в игре, в смысле вообще первый раз играете. Эта игра давно уже копирует все основные ситуации жизни.
Мы вновь ехали на кулбрелее, при этом маг дал выпить мне что-то вроде снотворного, так что я благополучно проспала дальнейший путь. Как потом рассказал Петя, на нас внезапно напал Великий Коршун, и если бы не Боратион, быстро поставивший Сферу Безмолвия, мы бы отправились в наши Генеральные резиденции на возрождение.
Маг выглядел довольным - видимо, из коршуна, благополучно прибитого магом, выпал интересный лут.
Мы спешились на опушке, дальше земля заметно понижалась и недалеко вился непрерывный туман, видимо, под туманом и скрывалось нужное нам болото.
Петя посмотрел в свой шлем и сказал:
- Вижу вешки!
- Боря, - сказала я. – А ты можешь сделать вешки, поставленные дриадой, видимыми для всех нас?
Маг почесал затылок, подумал и покачал головой:
- Времени нету. Тут надо разбираться и экспериментировать с заклинаниями.
Петя:
- Я буду говорить, где вешка, а ты ставь метку, видимую всеми.
Маг кивнул. Петя указал рукой, и маг развесил три светящиеся точки над тремя видимыми Петей вешками. Мы сделали шаг к болоту.
Тут же из болота стали подниматься духи!
Духи гомонили и старались действовать нам на мозги. Боратион тут же активировал Сферу Безмолвия.
Я стала пробовать:
- Огненные стрелы! – не действуют на духов.
- Оглушение! – не действует на духов.
- Средний файербол! – не действует на духов.
- Порыв урагана! – ага, духов отнесло… но недалеко и не надолго.
Использовав все доступные мне 20 порывов урагана, я стала думать дальше.
- Тайный приказ стихиям! Тайный приказ стихии воздуха – сделать нас невидимыми для духов!
_Выполнено воздействие «Тайный приказ мага стихий, уровень 3»_ 
- Гениально! – восхитился Петя, когда духи растерялись, стали метаться между кочками и в конце концов пропали.
Внезапно из трясины вынырнула огромная жаба, раскрыла пасть…
- Растворись!
- Молния бога!
- Оглушение! – мы все втроем были начеку и атаковали одновременно. Жаба рассыпалась огненными фейерверком с синими искрами.
Маг тем временем по подсказкам Пети развесил еще видимые светлячки над вешками.
Внезапно перед нами выросла стеклянная стена.
- Кулак Гаргантюа! – петино действие не возымело эффекта.
- Порыв урагана! – ноль эмоций.
- Проткни всё! – увы, универсальное копье Боратиона на этот раз не помогло и просто рассыпалось блестящими искрами.
Я вдруг вспомнила выключатели в недавно пройденном лабиринте и отошла назад.
- Приказ стихии воздуха – держать меня на высоте 1 метра!
_Выполнено воздействие «Приказ мага стихий, уровень 3»_ 
Я приподнялась и медленно стала пролетать над грязной водой болота. Мое внимание привлекла одинокая кувшинка…
- Осторожно!
- Стой!! – одновременно закричали Петя с Борей. Но было поздно – я прикоснулась к кувшинке и моментально перенеслась в какое-то мрачное подземелье.
На это раз оно было правильной прямоугольной формы. 
Из праха возле стен начали медленно подниматься скелеты.
Ну это ерунда – я подождала, пока они подойдут ко мне и отнесла их обратно к стенам порывом урагана.
В стенах открылись щели и оттуда посыпались скелеты поживее, с ржавыми мечами в руках. Нескольких больших файерболов хватило для того, чтобы они полегли все. 
Открылись еще проходы, и оттуда посыпались более опасные твари – зомби-волки и зомби-медведи. Но к счастью не выше моего уровня.
- Призываю всех существ служить мне! – воскликнула я, поднял Кольцо призыва.
Волки и медведи образовали вокруг меня живую стену и повернулись к новым врагам. Да сколько там тайных проходов будет открываться? Открылись еще проходы, и оттуда полетели огромные совы с клацающими челюстями, попёрли крысы размером с медведя и пауки с мой рост.
Пока крысы и пауки дрались с обращенными с помощью кольца призыва  на мою сторону медведями и волками, я кидалась большими файерболами в сов.
Наконец из огромного провала, открывшегося в стене, появилась гипер-сова! Она посмотрела на меня и сказала:
- Умри!
Я уже знала, что произойдет дальше, поэтому сразу упала на пол и луч, вылетевший из глаз гипер-совы, разрушил колонну за моей спиной.
- Критическая огненная стрела! Стихии земли – камнепад! Большой файербол!
Жизнь гипер-совы падала очень медленно – на все три мои мощные атаки последовало уменьшение жизни до 49 единиц – по сути, сработала только критическая огненная стрела!
Сова взмахнула крыльями и понеслась на меня!
- Порыв урагана! Оглушение! Огненные стрелы! Большой файербол!
Блин, а пауки расправились с волками и помчались на меня!
Вот теперь придется крутиться ужом!
- Приказ стихии воздуха – держать меня на высоте 2 метров! 
_Выполнено воздействие «Приказ мага стихий, уровень 3»_ 
Я бросила в гипер-сову, опять устремившуюся ко мне, кристаллы холода. Не пожалев сразу десятка! И правильно сделала, так как сова вильнула и 9 из 10 кристаллов улетели прочь! Однако один кристалл попал и сова затрещала и покрылась ледяной коркой, оставшись висеть в воздухе!
Да тьфу, блин, забыла самое мощное свое оружие, только что приобретенное в предыдущей битве – Гроза подземелий!
Раздался ужасающий грохот, сверкнула обжигающая глаза молния, запахло озоном, сову пронизали синие сверкающие жгуты…
Уровень жизни гипер-совы понизился до 16.
- Большой файербол! Огненные стрелы! Тайный Приказ стихии воздуха – отнести Сову влево… ждать второго тайного приказа… Тайный приказ стихии земли – оторваться от стены камню весом в тонну… камню лететь с максимально возможной скоростью навстречу сове, стихии воздуха – нести сову с максимально возможной скоростью навстречу камню! Исполнять!
_Выполнено воздействие «Тайный Приказ мага стихий, уровень 3»_ 
БУММ!!
_Внимание! Вами создано новое заклинание! Вам присваивается звание мультимаг!
Ваш уровень приказа стихиям повышен до 4!_ 
Ой!!! А как же в условиях говорилось  - мультимаг может быть только 50-го уровня!?
Камень влетел в сову. Сова влетела в камень. Вспыхнула ярчайшая вспышка, раздался величайший грохот, а потом треск и сова распалась на части, постепенно истаивая в воздухе.
_Вами пройден скрытый данж «Тайна кувшинки». Вы в одиночку уничтожили босса данжа!
Ваш уровень – 37!
Вами получено умение «Создатель заклинаний», уровень 1
Ваш уровень – 38!
Ваше умение использовать кольцо призыва повышено до +10 – вы можете призвать любое живое существо из окружающей вас природы ниже (вашего уровня +10 единиц) и отдать ему распоряжение.
Ваш уровень – 39!
Вы повысили умение «Гроза подземелий» и теперь можете применять его раз в полчаса!
Ваш уровень – 40!
Вы получаете звание «Гроза боссов»! Теперь перед финальным сражением вы можете поговорить с боссом данжа!_ 
Я подошла к останкам гипер-совы. Все остальные недобитые пауки исчезли с поражением босса.
Интересный лут – там что-то светилось оранжевым.
_Внимание! Вами найдены Глаза Совы! Повяжите амулет вокруг шеи и вы будете видеть всё скрытое в пределах 30 метров! 
Внимание! Вами найдено кольцо «Сон разума». Вы можете раз в час загипнотизировать любое существо ниже своего уровня и отдать ему приказ. В круге ближе 10 метров гипноз будет держаться 10 часов, за пределами этого круга – 10 минут существо будет продолжать находиться под гипнозом и выполнять ваш приказ.
Внимание! Вами найден Коготь Совы в 100 единиц силы! Вы можете раз в час послать его поразить любого врага, при этом враг уровня 100 без защит будет повержен, враг уровня ниже 100 с защитами получит пропорциональное ослабление защит.
Внимание! Вами найден Сосуд бесконечной манны! В сосуде 500 единиц манны, при этом после расхода манны сосуд самопополняется на 100 единиц манны в час!_ 
Хорошие плюшки!! Люблю приключения в скрытых данжах!! Ура! Хорошая игра! Я рада и очень довольна!
Так, теперь обыскать зал… ага, вон что-то странное в самом низу дальней стены… 
- Тайный приказ стихии земли – исчезнуть стенкам вокруг тайников!
_Выполнено воздействие «Тайный Приказ мага стихий, уровень 4»_ 
Открылось аж 4 тайника!! Вот это здорово! Нет, ну мне на самом деле повезло с получением умения Тайный приказ стихиям! И я правильно сделала, что выбрала именно мага Стихий себе в роли! Удачно, очень удачно! Боевой маг – это не то… вернее, это то, если человек пришел тупо просто в стрелялку. А если любить приключения – то маг стихий самое правильное!
Итак, что у нас в тайниках?
_Внимание! Вами найден Тайник Золота рыцарей храма золотой лягушки!
Вы открыли Ларец Золота рыцарей – вы получаете 100 тысяч золотых!
Внимание! Вами найден Тайник бесконечного золота храма Золотой лягушки!
Ларец Золотой лягушки содержит 1000 золотых. Если вы их вынете, ровно через сутки там появится вновь тысяча золотых!_ 
Я запрыгала и захлопала в ладоши – это замечательно! Переместила Ларец Золотой лягушки в свою виртуальную сумку.
_Внимание! Вами найдено Ожерелье золотой лягушки! 
Одев Ожерелье, вы можете принимать любой облик по вашему желанию (из списка из 10 обликов)_ 
Ура-а! На ловца и зверь бежит!  И как это программисты угадали, что мне может понадобиться!? Теперь не нужно каждый раз покупать дорогущее заклинание изменения облика!
Ну и теперь четвертый тайник…
_Внимание! Теперь вы должны разгадать загадку в течение 4 минут, иначе потеряете всё найденное в других тайниках, а также все свои вещи, кроме тех, что невозможно утерять, и жизнь._ 
Ну вот гады – непременно надо испортить настроение. А такие хорошие были подарки!
_Загадка: лежит ровно. Светится чисто. Любит воду. Отражает звезду. Сделайте это!_ 
Эмм… а что сделать-то? 
И тут я вспомнила – когда я сдвинула кувшинку, на ее поверхности что-то мелькнуло. Похожее на отражение звезды. Так, хорошо, любит воду – допустим, это кувшинка. Но что с ней делать-то?
- Тайный приказ стихиям земли и воды! Расступиться земле, воде – принести сюда кувшинку, открывающую вход!
_Выполнено воздействие «Тайный Приказ мага стихий, уровень 4»_ 
Зажурчала вода, расступилась стена, и кувшинка торжественно вплыла в помещение. Над кувшинкой возникло золотистое свечение… и всё. А где сведения о результате?
Ой, а время тикает… Отражает звезду… так потолок-то мешает отражаться звезде!
- Тайный приказ стихии земли! Расступиться над кувшинкой, чтобы было видно небо! В болоте создать бортик из земли, чтобы вся вода сюда не текла! Тайный приказ стихии воды! Тоненьким ручейком перетекать через бортик и падать возле кувшинки, образуя небольшое озеро!
_Выполнено воздействие «Тайный Приказ мага стихий, уровень 4»_ 
БУММ!
_Вами выполнено задание четвертого тайника. Вы можете вернуться обратно! Вернуться?_ 
Да![/scroll]

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (13.04.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

*Глава 7. Тоскующий скелет*
_Упал и думал, что пустяк.
Но встать уже не смог никак.
Старайся лучше не упасть,
Не тешить глупо жизни пасть.
Эола Великая, менестрель Империи Оллеграф эпохи Перерождения_

*Атака 1. Пётр*
Юля исчезла. Я хотел было кинуться за ней, но меня удержал за рукав Боратион.
- Не делай глупости!  Юля никуда не денется, а если даже и улетит в Генеральную резиденцию – квест не на нее, на тебя! Тебе главное самому не улететь на возрождение, иначе квест будет провален!
Я было дернулся два раза, но постепенно стал прислушиваться к бубнению мага. По сути, маг был прав. Юля легкомысленно встряла в очередную ловушку, впрочем, подумал я, может она там чего хорошего найдет.
- А нам что делать? – спросил я мага. – Ждать Юлю или идти вперед?
Маг задумался.
- Полчаса подождем, - сказал он. -  Если за это время ничего не случится – идем дальше.
Спустя некоторое время, место, где исчезла Юля, засветилось, и Юля появилась там снова.
- А вот и я! – весело воскликнула она. Юля была довольна и прямо-таки светилась от радости.
- Прибарахлилась? – улыбнулся Боратион. – Для меня что-нибудь есть?
- Только золото, - немного огорченно сказала Юля. – Ну… пара артефактов – но в данном случае ты в сражении участия не принимал…
- Ладно-ладно, - засмеялся маг. – Оставь их себе, надеюсь, мы еще много лута выбьем!
На Юле болталось новое ожерелье.
- Ух ты, - сказал я. – Украшение или артефакт?
- Юля посмотрела на Боратиона, потом махнула рукой и сказала:
- Артефакт… весьма полезный – позволяет менять облик!
- Ну-как покажи, - заинтересовался Боратион.
Юля сделала пасс рукой и сказала:
- Абракадабра!
Она тут же исчезла и на ее месте возникла огромная змея. Змея зашипела и высунула раздвоенный язык!
- А нормальное что-нибудь есть? – заинтересованно спросил Боратион.
Змея сделала пасс головой и прошипела:
- Абракадабра!
Змея исчезла, а на ее месте возник мужчина, красавец эльф со светящимся нимбом над головой и вращающейся надписью «Великий Архимаг Зари Свисс», в золотого цвета одежде, с вкрапленными бриллиантами и изумрудами.
Свисс произнес вполне мужским голосом:
- Ну как вам мои метаморфозы?
- Блеск! – захлопал в ладоши Боратион. – И главное, даже магическое зрение не показывает обманку! Точнее, очень умный архимаг может что-то заподозрить – вместо слепка ауры виднеется просто размытое пятно. Но по крайней мере настоящую личность никак не видно!
Свисс снова сказал:
- Абракадабра! – и вместо красавца-эльфа возникла человеческая женщина-воин. Она была изрядно загорелая, с выдающимися скулами, закрученными в хвост волосами, выбивающимися из-под эпического шлема с надписью «Убью всех». В руках у нее был артефактный меч, скорее всего легендарный, со светящимся синими огоньками лезвием.
- Хорошо, - сказал я. – Вот в таком виде мы дальше и будем выступать!
- В момент твоего появления стеклянная стена исчезла, - сказал внимательный маг. – Мы можем идти дальше!
- Ну вот, значит я не зря за кувшинку ухватилась!
- Не зря, не зря, - сказал я. – и уровень у тебя уже 40…
- Вот ты не хватаешься за что попало, и уровни не растут, - подколола Юлька.
Боратион хмыкнул.
Мы подошли к последней вешке. Болото низко загудело, и с четырех сторон вокруг кочки, на которой мы стояли, из мутной тины вспучились четыре головы, похожие на динозавров.
Маг среагировал мгновенно – активировав Сферу отрицания, он одновременно кинул во все четыре стороны 4 маленьких дротика. Дротики полетели прямо в морды драконов и взовались там с яркими вспышками огня. Драконы заревели и замотали головами. Боратион быстро пробормотал:
- Орви, арви, марви, курви, - и взмахнул руками. Из рук вылетели восемь огромных сов, закружили над головами драконов и стали стрелять в них молниями. Тем временем маг стал колдовать дальше. В его руках появился какой-то синий шарик, маг стал смотреть на него и приговаривать:
- Гори-гори ясно, не дай остыть гласно…
Затем размахнулся и кинул шарик в дракона, который уже успел угробить одну сову. Другие драконы пускали в сов струи огня, плевались ядом, кидали вывороченные пни, но все мимо, а совы ухитрялись пикировать и наносить удары по их головам.
Дракон как раз заревел в очередной раз, шарик влетел в глотку, дракон поперхнулся и замолчал. Через секунду дракон начал раздуваться… раздуваться… и с огромным грохотом лопнул. Во все стороны полетели брызги вхлохмаченного болота, камни, тина и вязкая глина. Три других дракона страшно разозлились, взревели и взлетели над болотом, две из оставшихся семи сов тут же были проглочены.
Юля некоторое время постояла, во все глаза смотря на сражение, а потом принялась помогать:
- Порыв урагана! Огненные стрелы! Большой файербол! Критическая огненная стрела! Удар Когтем совы!
Еще один дракон после сочетания критической огненной стрелы и удара Когтем повалился в болото с визгом, закладывающим уши.
Надо бы мне тоже повыситься до следующих уровней.
Я вынул свитки и прочел:
- Кулак Гаргантюа! Молния бога!  Критический удар! – и просто метнул меч в повернувшегося ко мне дракона. Поскольку на мне были Наручи Убой Многорога, критический удар прошел и дракон, изрядно потрепанный совами и колдовством Боратиона, повалился в болото.
_Ваш уровень 37! Вы победили врага выше своего уровня!_
Я шагнул к месту, куда повалился дракон
_Вами найдена кубышка болотного дракона, 2000 золотых._
И то хлеб.
Боратион тем временем прикончил последнего дракона, совы исчезли, и маг пошел собирать принадлежащий ему по праву лут.
Обойдя все три точки, где были уничтожены три дракона, маг вернулся на место, посмеиваясь и также выглядел очень довольным.
Внезапно на меня прыгнула, непонятно откуда повившись, какая-то мелкая тварь. Она вцепилась зубуми в перчатки и затряслась…
- Ух! – воскликнул Боратион. – Болотная пиранья уровня 200! Очень опасное существо!
- На мне перчатки Ноос, - сказал я. – Эпические – со 100% защитой от ран.
- Но 40-го уровня, - возразил маг. – Через минуту они просто истают, исчерпав свой ресурс!
- Хм, тогда посмотрим, что нам скажут наручи Убей Многорога!  - я поднял руку со вцепившейся пираньей и что было сил ударил другой рукой.
- Оглушение! – встряла Юля.
- Эй, осторожней, меня зацепишь
- Это игра, а в игре зацепить нельзя – раз я направила оглушение на пиранью, только в нее и попадет! 
Юле пришлось истратить кристалл холода, так как оглушение было ниже уровня пираньи и не сработало.
Я взял меч и несколько раз ударил по пиранье, после десятого раза та издохло, принеся мне очередной
_Ваш уровень 38! Вы победили врага выше своего уровня!
Вами повышен уровень умения критический удар мечом до 1 раз в полчаса!_
Как только пиранья издохла, в земле открылся вход вниз.
- Ну что, спускаемся? – спросил Боратион, заметив нашу с Юлей некоторую нерешительность.
- Может, подготовить еще какие свитки с заклинаниями? – спросил я.
- Я включу левитацию,- уведомила Юля.
- Слушай, а нельзя твою левитацию применить ко мне? - мне пришла в голову вот такая идея.
- Я попробую… - нерешительно сказала Юля. – Тайный приказ стихиям: удерживать в воздухе… ой… нет, не получится!
- Почему?
- Потому, что я каждый шаг им командую: влево, вправо, вниз на полметра, вниз на метр, зависнуть на месте… я со своей поддержкой еле успеваю управляться – а ведь ты не сможешь отдавать эти приказы – значит, все твои движения в воздухе придется корректировать мне! Я просто не справлюсь с двумя сразу…
- Хм… ну ладно, мы тогда пешочком…
Маг первым пошел вперед, создав из воздуха мерцающего волка, волк пошел вниз, маг за ним.
Как ни странно, стенки прохода были сухими и прочными. Впрочем, это же игра – что с того, что вокруг болото. К тому же, всегда можно списать на волшебство.
Внезапно из стен вылетели молнии, и призрачный волк Боратиона издох.
Боратион скакал:
- Здесь неудобно применять Сферу отрицания, я на вас одену Баф Прочности! – сказав так, он щелкнул пальцами, и вокруг нас слегка замерцало.
Юля над головой мага кинула большой файербол. Файербол врезался во что-то невидимое, вокруг этого невидимого расплескалось пламя, и кто-то заревел басом.
- Стойте! – поднял руку маг. Он скастовал еще какое-то мощное заклинание и кинул вперед. Оттуда принесло заклинание в ответ, да такое мощное, что маг пошатнулся, Баф прочности разлетелся в дым, а от Юли отразилось 50 процентов магического удара и понеслось обратно.
Костяной дракон стал видимым, получив половину своего магического удара назад, он взвыл громче прежнего, завертелся на месте, пытаясь сбить магическое пламя, и кинул в нас какую-то косточку. Косточка упала на пол и загремела… Юля предусмотрительно поднялась повыше… тут пол загрохотал и стал проваливаться вниз. Боратион выхватил свиток с заклинанием левитации, но левитация не сработала!
Я тоже потелел вниз, крикнул:
- Ю-ля-а-а-а!!
Юля быстро произнесла:
- Тайный приказ стихии воздуха! Удержать за мной на моем уровне двух моих друзей!
Воздух закрутился и поднял нас обратно. В глубине клокотала какая-то лава, вытекающая из подземного вулкана.
Маг с уважением посмотрел на Юлю и продолжил атаку. Он послал в костяного дракона Стрелу Забвения, Кость Архара, Стрелу Мордора, Стрелу Вершителя.
Дракон не успокаивался и насылал на нас раз за разом одну и ту же огненную магию, которая отражалась от Сферы Отрицания, созданную Боратионом в последний момент, сразу после провалившегося пола.
Юля не отставала, кидая в дракона:
- Сон разума! (не подействовал) Огненная стрела! Большой файербол! Коготь Совы! Гроза подземелий!
На последнем заклинании над драконом вспыхнуло золотое пламя и он взревел уже отчаянно, постепенно заваливаясь набок.
- Бери уровень! – крикнула Юля.
Я понял и запулил в падающего дракона, у которого осталась 1 единица из огромных запасов жизни, Молнию Бога вместе с Кулаком Гаргантюа.
_Ваш уровень 39! Вы победили врага выше своего уровня!
Вами повышен уровень умения пользоваться свитками с заклинаниями – теперь их сила увеличится в 2 раза!_
Юля отдала приказ стихиям, и мы плавно перенеслись по ходу коридора в круглое подземелье, в котором обитал костяной дракон.
Стихии медленно опустили нас с магом на пол, обильно усыпанный чьими-то костями.
Как только мы вступили на пол, в стенах раскрылись проходы. На одной из более-менее ровных поверхностей нарисовался сверкающий череп в короне.
- О-хо-хо-хооо, - сказал он. – Как хорошоу! Мне так скучноу туут! Вы меня развлечётеу!
Из стен поперли древние скелеты непонятно кого, с тремя ногами и четырьмя руками, в которых были ржавые мечи. Я выхватил меч, Боратион повел рукой вокруг, Юля обрадовалась и начала кидать средние файерболы.
Скелеты рассыпались на один чих. Но только их было очень много!
- Юля, чего-нибудь другое! – сказал я.
Боратион воскликнул:
- Чистый зал! – и повел рукой. Скелеты повалились как один, рассыпавшись на отдельные косточки. Но тут же из стен поперли еще несколько десятков!
Юля:
- Порыв урагана! – и скелеты опять сносятся в кучу в углу зала.
Только-только из стен высунулась очередная порция скелетов, как Юля:
- Тайный приказ стихии воздуха! Закрутить смерчем всех, кто подходит к нам ближе 10 метров, поднять в воздух и уронить вниз! Тайный приказ стихии земли! Сразу после падения – уронить камень из свода потолка на упавших!
После чего Юля замолчала, подбоченясь, маг тоже перестал тратить свои силы, а стихии делали за нас нашу работу: только-только скелеты подбирались к нам, как их подхватывал смерч, возносил вверх и с размаху хлопал и землю, а сверху припечатывал знатный камушек…
- Да-а, - протянул Боратион, - ты хорошо освоила магию стихий!
- Перекинемся в картишки, пока тут скелеты воюют? – невинно хлопнув ресницами, сказала Юля.
- Стоп, внимание, скелеты кончились! – предупредил Боратион.
Скелеты действительно перестали лезть из стен. Издали послышался злобный лай и вой, и в зал посыпались черные волколаки.
Несмотря на все еще действующие стихии – часть волколаков просочилась ближе 10 метров.
- Сон разума! – крикнула Юля. – А теперь нападать на всех рядом!
Заклинание оказалось очень мощным, просочившиеся внутрь круга в 10 метров волколаки оказались загипнотизированы и набросились на других волколаков!
Боратион кинул пару раз Кольцо тьмы. От него расползлась огромная  воронка вращающегося черного дыма, поглощая всех попавших в нее волколаков, но потом остановился: 
- Кольцо тьмы – очень дорогой артефакт, - пояснил он.
- Большой файербол! – не успокаивалась Юля. – Кстати, Петя, поорудуй мечом – еще уровень подтянешь!
И то верно, я подался вперед, встречая редких прорвавшихся волколаков на Кулак Гаргантюа, а затем делая выпад мечом. Один особо живучий волколак, несмотря на удар мечом, прорвался к моей руке и укусил за кисть. Но напоролся на перчатки Ноос, взвыл и упал, после чего я его прикончил мечом.
_Ваш уровень 40! Массовый забой врага выше своего уровня!
Вами повышен умение уворачиваться от нападающего врага! Теперь нападающий неигровой персонаж в 20% случаев будет промахиваться!_
- Молодца, ай, молодцау! – проявился изображением на стене череп в короне. Улыбка черепа выглядела жутким кривлянием, и Боратион запустил в него какое-то особо пакостное заклинание. Изображение черепа пригнулось, и запущенное заклинание разбилось об стену. Посыпалась каменная крошка.
- А вот это мой ответ! – коварно улыбнулся череп, и из глаз его вылетели зеленые лучи. Удивительно, но сфера Отрицания разлетелась вдребезги с жалобным звоном, и Боратион пошатнулся.
Юля тут же подлетела к стене и крикнула:
- Сон разума!
- Нет, не получится, - искренне огорчился череп, - здесь же только изображение! А я сам далеко!
И тут же сказал:
- Повиновение!
Из глаз его вылетели теперь уже фиолетовые лучи и ударили в Юлю, но отразились от магического бумеранга и тут же вернулись к черепу. Череп жутко закричал и его изображение исчезло со стены.
Вместе с этим волколаки испарились, а в центре зала открылся лаз еще глубже.
Юля тут же кинула вглубь Большой файербол… но никто не выл и не кричал – похоже, проход был свободен.
Боратион подлечился, крякнул:
- Польза, конечно, от этого похода есть, но затраты получаются чуть выше, чем я планировал… - и пошел собирать лут, выпавший из некоторых скелетов и волколаков.
Юля:
- Тайный Приказ стихии земли! Открыть имеющиеся в этом зале тайники!
Со скрежетом сдвинулись древние камни, и в стенах открылось два тайника.
У Боратиона глаза полезли на лоб:
- Это что за чит еще такой?
- Это не чит, - скромно пояснила Юля, - это высокий уровень повеления стихиями плюс своё собственноручно изобретенное заклинание!
- Э-э… - удивился маг. – Но ты же не маг развития?
- Сама удивляюсь, - сказала Юля, - но мне выпало это в одном из скрытых квестов! То есть по факту я не мультимаг еще, уровень не позволяет, а по сути – имею 2-й уровень мага развития!
- Здорово! – восхитился Боратион. – Так это хорошо – тогда по достижении уровня 50 тебе не надо будет идти в Гильдию магов и за очень дорого покупать статус мультимага и еще дороже - хотя бы одно заклинание Мага развития! Ты сразу получишь звание Мультмага – автоматически!
- Бери свои доходы, - сказала Юля.
Маг обошел оба тайника и быстро переложил себе в виртуальную сумку какие-то вещи.
- Спасибо, - сказал он. – Вот теперь поход действительно выгодный! Эммм… я даже подарю тебе, когда вернемся, 10 штук Сфер Отрицания!
- И 10 Баф-аптечек с 1000 единицами жизни! – тут же ответила Юля.
- Э, нет, - сказал маг. – Это уж слишком дорого! Хорошо, тогда 5 Сфер отрицания и 5 Баф-аптечек!
Мы тем временем спустились в очередной зал, теперь уже поменьше. И освещен он был похуже. Юля кинула вверх средний файербол просто для освещения.
В дальнем конце вытянутого зала на ветхом троне сидел скелет. На его голове держалась зототая корона. Похоже, именно его мы видели как изображение на стенах, пока спускались сюда.
- А вот и Босс! – весело воскликнула Юля.
- Идите сюда, друзья мои, - проскрежетал босс уровня. – Вам приготовлены отменнейшие сюрпризы!
Юля остановилась.
Боратион изготовил несколько мощных артефактов.
Я поднял меч, а в другой руке приготовил свиток с молнией Бога.
Тут Юля сказала:
- Я «Гроза Боссов»! Предлагаю поговорить!
- Ой! – вполне нормальным голосом воскликнул скелет. – Ну-ка, ну-ка… - и он поднес одной рукой старинный лорнет к несуществующему глазу.
- И впрямь Гроза боссов! Ну что ж, желание Грозы поговорить – закон. Спрашивай!
- Петя, свой выход!
Я хотел было подойти к Боссу, однако тот живенько возразил:
- Ваш Петя не Гроза Боссов! Я буду говорить только с Грозой!
- Хорошо, - покладисто согласилась Юля. – Нам нужен ларец с картой!
- Нам!? – если бы у скелета были брови, сейчас явно одна поднялась бы вверх.
- Ну хорошо. МНЕ нужно, чтобы ты ответил на вопрос Разрушителя!
- Ммм… - задумался на минуту босс. – Ну так и быть, отвечу. Разрушитель, задавай свой вопрос!
Теперь я подошел к Боссу.
- Мне нужен ларец с картой, чтобы найти прекрасную спящую крольчиху!
- А-а-а-а-а! – завопил Босс скелетов. – Замечательно! Замечательно!
Что же тут замечательного, удивился я про себя.
- Сейчас я вам покажу, где этот ларец! Забирайте и уходите живыми и здоровыми! И отомстите за бедного рыцаря Многоножки!
- Ой, как это? – удивилась Юля.
- Тысячу лет назад я был Рыцарь, - начал повествование Босс скелетов. – Однако в мою невесту влюбился поганый маг Орион. Я вызвал его на бой! Разумеется, было оговорено, что маг может зачаровать свое оружие – но только ДО боя! Однако как только мы стали биться, меня внезапно развернула какая-то сила и маг своим волшебным мечом разделил меня на 8 частей! Затем запер каждую часть в своем магическом подвале, а через сто лет воссоединил оставшиеся кости и вот я здесь, сотни лет сторожу этот чертов ларец! Забирайте его, как только вы его возьмете в руки – вы станете врагом Ориона и крепко ему вломите!
Потом тише добавил:
- Ну, или он вломит вам, если вы все окажетесь слабее!
Босс повел рукой, и в стене открылся тайник.
_Системное сообщение:
Ответьте на несколько вопросов, каждый неправильный ответ убьет одного из спрашивающих!
Согласен?_
Упс… как-то нехорошо. Я посмотрел на Юлю, Юля – на Боратиона.
- Ладно, я первый начну! – сказал тот.
Да, согласны.
На серебряной паутине перед ларцем, блестящим в тайнике, возникло лицо неведомого существа и спросило:
- Свет и тень. Кто важнее?
- Свет, - твердо ответил маг. – Ибо тень – после преграды свету!
- Ответ принят. Второй вопрос: Маг и воин. Кто нужнее?
- Воин, - тут же ответил Боратин. – Ибо воин в крайнем случае может снять доспех и стать пахарем, а маг – нет. Воин может изредка выполнять роль мага, используя магический свиток, а маг – не может выполнять роль воина.
- Ответ принят. Третий вопрос: где лежит избавление Крольчихи?
Тут Боратион задумался.
Юля сказала мне на ухо:
- Вообще-то это твой квест, ответь хотя бы на один вопрос, а то что-то неправильно.
Я подумал и громко сказал:
- Избавление Крольчихи – это я!
- Ответ принят. Преграда снята… - и серебряная паутина исчезла.
Я подошел к тайнику, оглянулся на Юлю и вынул ларец.[/scroll]

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (13.04.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

*Атака 2. Счастливый день Момырки.*
Момырка… древняя деревня, расположенная в землях Вольных землепашцев Щер-Шушувалия, недалеко... да нет, как раз далеко от города-государства Буманж.
И именно по этой причине — весьма слабо обеспеченная магами и вообще передовой техникой.
Деревня вся состоит из примерно 30 домов с участками земли  каждый, поэтому они отстоят друг от друга метров на 50. Ну и три дома вообще на отшибе — в одном жила травница Велирия, жила лет 200 да померла недавно, осталась правнучка, которая, конечно, кое-что тоже знает, да далеко не столько, сколько знала ее опытная прабабка.
Другой пуст — когда-то там жил деревенский колдун Марот, да вот у него как-то не случилось ученика — ведь для этого одного желания мало, надо колдовской дар иметь.
И третий дом — живет там отшельник Прайон, отшельник потому, что всю свою жизнь как-то очень сильно не любил пахать и сеять, а только разные картинки углем на деревьях малевал. Так и живет теперь — ест только то, что растущие около дома деревья ему подкидывают, не сеет, не пашет, коз не держит, праздно лежит и на луну смотрит. Музу ловит.
И случилась тут одна неприятность — напала на деревню страшная Бурилеска. Ночью приходит, козу утащит.
Утром приходит — детей пытается утащить... ну тут мужики кольями отогнали и сильно разозлили — попортила, поломала она огороды, потоптала растущие там овощи.
И вот стоят на краю деревни, на опушке редкого леска, который, если далеко углубиться, переходит в настоящие уже заросли, два самых сильных бородатых мужика, зорко смотрят, не появится ли из лесу, не выскочит ли Бурилеска.
И вдруг... недалеко от опушки, на ровном месте с густым разнотравьем — и зелёнка там, и краснуха, и волчок фиолетовый, который можно к ранкам приложить для быстрого заживления — засветился золотистый шар.
Мужики наклонили свои дреколья и слегка попятились назад — понятно, что это какая-то магия, только какая?
Шар вытянулся верх и вниз, над ним возникли яркие лучи, а из шара шагнуло существо.
Над ним светился золотистый нимб, а неизвестный сочный голос сказал:
	Приветствуйте Великого мага Света!
         Мужики посмотрели друг на друга, потом на эльфийку, которая вышла из светящегося шара, и поклонились, на всякий случай.
	Привет, жители Момырки! - звонко воскликнула эльфийка.
         Мужики еще раз поклонились, на всякий случай.
	А что, все ли у вас в порядке, здоровы ли жители, растут ли ваши урожаи, дают ли молоко козы? - спросила эльфийка.
         Первый мужик почесал нос.
	Да как бы это сказать... - прогудел он.
	Да говори, а я послушаю, - поощрила его эльфийка.
	Да всё не в порядке, добрая госпожа! - сказал тогда мужик. - Я, если что, Гронтом прозываюсь.
	Можете называть меня Архимагом Иллариэлью, - тут ответила эльфика. И подумала - Какое этой деревенщине дело до того, что на самом деле она Архимагом не является, даже мультимагом еще не стала – на лбу же этого не написано! - Так в чем ваши проблемы, Гронт?
	Дык... денег у нас нет, чтобы оплатить услуги магов! 
	Я сделаю вас счастливыми, - повела рукой Архимаг Иллариэль, вспоминая Роботов-Вершителей. - Я сделаю вас счастливыми, потому что так хочу! Люди созданы богами для счастья. Только кое-кто это забыл! Я пришла восстановить справедливость, и чтобы никто не ушел обиженный или обделенный! - мысленно добавив – «как завещал великий Стругацкий»
          Гронт опять почесал нос. Неведомы ему были такие речи, Испугался он чего-то. Жизнь приучает, что неведомое — в большинстве случаев несет беду и неприятности.
          Тут вступил в разговор второй мужик.
	Я — Кунцеваль, - представился он. - Мы давно и долго молились богам дождя, а также духам леса, чтобы жизнь Момырки шла хорошо. Ну как всегда. Но что-то боги слушать нас не хотят, и духи тоже!
	А что, урожая нет? - поинтересовалась Архимаг Иллариэль.
	Дык не только, дождя давно нет, сохнет земля. Дык не только — еще из леса повадилась ходить в деревню проклятая Бурилеска — коз ворует, у них от страха молоко пропало, детей аж пытается воровать!
         Бурилеска не заставила себя ждать. Как будто услышав слова Кунцеваля, из-за редких деревьев показалась длинная морда с острыми зубами и раздвоенным змеиным языком.
         Архимаг  Иллариэль вскинула свой посох:
	Критическая огненная стрела!
         Стрела улетела, но Бурилеска моментально спряталась за группу кучно растущих деревьев!
	Большой файербол!
         Большой файербол запалил всю эту кучку, но Бурилеска уже была на соседнем дереве и яро скалила острые зубы.
         Плевок Бурилески почти попал на Иллариэль, но отразился и улетел на нее саму!
         Гронт с Кунцевалем во все широко открытые глаза смотрели, как ядовитый и молниеносный плевок,чуть-чуть не долетев до Архимага, моментально улетел обратно!
         Бурилеска свалилась на землю, завизжала и завертелась на месте, пытаясь обтереть шкуру о траву.
         Иллариэль продолжала, потрясая посохом:
	Оглушение! Огненная стрела! Средний файербол!
         Однако файербол опять пролетел мимо! Бурилеска успела вскочить и метнуться за ближайший ствол.
         - Удар Когтя Совы!
         Удар пришелся по дереву, за которым спряталась Бурилеска. Дерево затрещало и повалилось. Бурилеска моментально метнулась к следующему дереву, осыпаемая Огненными стрелами. Но видимо скорость передвижения Бурилески была выше, чем успевала послать стрелу Иллариэль.
         Через пять минут Иллариэль рассердилась и топнула ногой.
	Тайный приказ стихии воздуха! Схватить и поднять в воздух того, кто прыгнет в мою сторону!
         После чего она спокойно и величественно пошла в сторону дерева, на котором сидела и зло шипела Бурилеска. Бурилеска не потерпела такой наглости и в мгновенье ока стремглав бросилась на Архимага... чтобы тут же быть схваченной стихией воздуха и повиснуть, отчаянно барахтаясь, в воздухе прямо перед носом Архимага.
	Ну вот, а вы боялись, - снисходительно сказала Иллариэль мужикам и, медленно прицелясь, закрыв один глаз и высунув язык от усердия, кинула Огненную стрелу. Бурилеска завизжала.
	О как, тебе что, Огненной стрелы мало? - удивилась Иллариэль. Она кинула в Бурилеску Большой файербол. 
_Системное сообщение.
Огненная тварь не снижает показатели единиц жизни при попытке поразить ее огнем!_
- Ой… - тут же исправилась Архимаг. – Удар Когтя Совы! 
_Броня уничтожена на 30%, единицы жизни уменьшены на 30 единиц, текущее состояние единиц жизни – 30560 единиц._ 
- Тайный приказ стихии воздуха: поднять существо на высоту километра и опустить как можно быстрее. Тайный приказ стихии земли: сотворить твердь, не прогибающуюся от ударов прямо под падающим существом!
Отчаянно визжа, тварь взвилась на высоту… и рухнула на затвердевшую, как камень землю.
_Броня уничтожена на 100%, текущее состояние единиц жизни – 22880._ 
- Тайный приказ стихии земли: подняться затвердевшей земле вокруг существа. Тайный приказ стихии земли: уменьшать пространство внутри до нуля!
_Выполнен тайный приказ стихиям.
Сила вашего приказа ниже уровня Бурилески, текущее состояние единиц жизни – 12000._ 
- Черт… - тихо выругалась Иллариэль, - вот же живучее существо… тайный приказ стихии воздуха: исчезнуть полностью из пространства, замкнутого стихией земли! Тайный приказ стихии воды: наполнить полностью пространство, замкнутое стихией земли!
Бурилеска замолчала: вокруг нее исчез воздух. Зато стремительно стала появляться вода…
Единицы жизни Бурилески поползли вниз и через минуту опустились к нулю.
На этом история зловредной твари, пожирающей деревенских коз и угрожающей жителям, была закончена.
_Вам присвоен уровень 10 боевой магии. Вы смогли использовать стихии как боевые орудия.
Вам присвоено умение Взгляд смерти. На любое существо, уровнем ваш уровень разделить на 2, вам достаточно посмотреть и пожелать – и оно умрет. Любое существо уровнем выше ваш уровень разделить на 2 при Взгляде смерти потеряет 10 единиц жизни вне зависимости от уровня.
Вам присвоен уровень 20 боевой магии. Вы создали новое боевое заклинание.
Вам присвоено новое умение – дебаф Косой взгляд. Косо посмотрев на любое существо ниже ваш уровень умножить на 2, вы замедлите его скорость в 4 раза на 10 минут. Косо посмотрев на любое существо выше ваш уровень умножить на 2, вы замедлите его скорость в 2 раза на 1 минуту._ 
Мужики смотрели с благоговейным трепетом, как Архимаг расправляется со страшной тварью. Когда с ней было покончено, они упали на колени и завопили, отбивая поклоны:
- Славься, Архимаг Иллариэль! Славься, Архимаг!
Из некоторых домов высыпали еще жители, сначала осторожно, а потом увидев, что Бурилески больше нет — с радостью и подняв головы. Дети, подпрыгивая, подбежали к Иллариэль с криками:
	Унцы, унцы!
_Системное сообщение. Унцы — восклицание, прославляющее спасителя большой общины, города, страны. Местное наречие Щер-Шушувалия._ 
         Архимаг Иллариэль обрадовалась и приняла горделивую позу, отставив в сторону ногу в зеленом, разукрашенном позолотой и драгоценными камнями, сапожке.
         К Архимагу, кланяясь, приблизился староста.
	Я староста сего древнего поселения Авдут, - сказал он. - От имени всех сельчан выражаю огромную благодарность и признательность, - тут он положил руку на сердце, - за спасение нас от магической напасти! Отныне вы почетный гость в любом нашем доме! Завтра мы объявим торжества и праздник по поводу нашего счастливого избавления! Прошу пожаловать и быть дорогим гостем!
	А что еще у вас не в порядке? - спросила Иллариэль. - Тут Кунцеваль ваш сказал, что еще есть проблемы!
         Староста слегка укоризненно посмотрел на Кунцеваля, который потупился и опустил глаза вниз.
	Не смеем больше вас беспокоить, о великий Архимаг, - сказал он. - Избавление от самой главной беды — это уже огромное счастье!
         Иллариэль строго посмотрела на него.
	Люди созданы богами для счастья. Только здесь почему-то это забыто! Я пришла восстановить справедливость, и чтобы никто не ушел обиженным или обделенным! Рассказывайте!
         Староста помялся и сказал:
         - Да дождя давно что-то нету... сохнет земля, урожай гибнет...
         - Тайный приказ стихии воды! - подняла посох к небу Архимаг. - Пойти дождю и идти два часа!
         В небе тут же собрались темные тучи, где-то далеко прогрохотал гром, и на землю упали первые тяжелые капли дождя.
	Приказ стихии воды, - тут же добавила Иллариэль. - Облетать стороной место, где я стою, диаметром в 10 метров!
         Дети запрыгали, подняв руки вверх и завизжали от радости.
         Староста остался сумрачным, хотя и поклонился Архимагу очередной раз.
	Что? - спросила Иллариэль. - А-а, понятно. Тайный приказ стихии земли. Возродиться засохшим посевам, взрасти и дать двойной урожай относительно прошлого года! Одновременно тайный приказ стихии воды — течь под полями так, чтобы растения никогда не засыхали!
_ Системное сообщение. Вы изобрели способ сохранения растений без дождя. Ваш уровень мага развития повышен до 3!
         Вы получаете умение «Менять суть вещей», 1 единицы силы._ 
         Зашумели травы, и прямо на глазах изумленных сельчан поникшие сухие ростки посевов выпрямились, налились зеленью и весело потянулись вверх!
         Теперь уже вся деревня завопила хором:
	Унцы, унцы! Унцы, унцы!
Архимаг Иллариэль довольно-предовольно щурилась, как кот на остатки только что сожранной сметаны.
- Ах да, козы… - вспомнила Иллариэль. – Применить умение «Менять суть вещей». Пусть козы успокоятся и дают обильное молоко!
_Системное сообщение. Укажите радиус применения._ 
- Э-э… в пределах деревни Момырки!
_Системное сообщение. Суть вещей изменена._ 
- А все ли ваши жители здоровы, все ли хорошо чувствуют? – продолжала Иллариэль после пяти минут прослушивания хвалебных криков.
- Как же все, - опять поклонился староста. – Архот вчерась упал, когда от Бурилески бежал – ногу сломал, лежит теперь, нога посинела, не жилец наверно уже… Бабка Автутья старого козьего мяса поела – пожалела выбросить, и что-то худо ей стало, так худо, так худо – вся еда назад вышла, но всё равно лежит бабка, стонет, встать не может…
- А мамкина сестра разродиться не может, - встрял какой-то подросток.
- Цыц! – сразу покраснев, воскликнул староста. – Негожим образом она себя вела, не от мужа сей отпрыск – вот боги и наказали мучениями… - и косо посмотрел на Архимага, что та скажет.
- Ведите меня к заболевшим, - велела Иллариэль. – Боги, увы, от вашей деревни отвернулись – вы же сами видите, молитесь-молитесь, а земля сохнет и чудища из лесу лезут… Я вместо богов сейчас!
Жители расступились, и Архимаг величественно выступила вслед за семенящим и постоянно оглядывающимся старостой. 
Он привел ее в просторную хату, где на соломенном топчане лежал почерневший пострадавший. Нога, неестественно вывернутая, была привязана веревками к кровати.
- Что это? – удивленно ткнула пальцем на веревки Иллариэль.
- Эта… ну эта… метался он в бреду, вот мы и привязали, - сказал один из жителей из-за спины старосты.
- Так, помолчите, я думаю… - Архимаг задумалась. Лекарских навыков – никаких. Как же человеку помочь?
- Тайный приказ стихии… воды. (Кровь же на 90% из воды состоит). Не покидать этот организм в течение суток! Тайный приказ… ой нет… Сон разума! Бактерии – это существа! Существа эти – ниже моего уровня! Значит я им могу приказать, используя гипноз Сон разума! Приказываю всем существам внутри организма: перестать поедать внутренние ткани! Так… Тайный приказ стихии воздуха! Зажать со всех сторон ногу и перенести в положение естественного состояния организма! Ой… а весь я и самому человеку могу приказать… Гипноз Сон разума! Приказываю разуму человека, используя внутренние резервы, ускоренно срастить поломанную кость!
_Бумм! Системное оповещение!
Вы изобрели новое лечебное заклинание, не используя магию целителей!
Вам присвоен уровень 5 магии целительства! 
Вы получаете новое умение – Исцеление взглядом! Теперь вам достаточно посмотреть на неигрового персонажа, имеющего системные поражения (сломанные конечности и части тела), и они срастутся и восстановятся за 10 минут!
Бумм!
Ваш уровень управлениями стихиями повышен до 5. Теперь вы можете управлять массой стихий в радиусе 100 метров, используя Безусловный приказ стихиям!_ 
- Так, сейчас ваш Архот поправится, - уверенно сказала Иллариэль. Архот открыл глаза и негромко простонал: 
- Пить.
- Дайте, дайте попить, - разрешила Архимаг, - но только одну кружку! И да, не удивляйтесь, что отправлять нужду он сегодня не будет: я на один день запретила воде покидать тело.
Архот заметно порозовел, приподнял голову и с удивлением стал рассматривать свою ногу.
- А вот двигаться один день я запрещаю, - строго сказала Иллариэль. – пусть лежит – и завтра встанет здоровый! А теперь ведите меня к заболевшей бабушке!
Бабка Автутья лежала не двигаясь, все черты ее и так худого лица заострились, глаза были полузакрыты…
- Гипноз Сон разума! Приказываю всем посторонним существам внутри организма этого человека прекратить жизнедеятельность! Безусловный приказ стихии воды! Немедленно вынести все вредные вещества из организма человека!
Приказ оказался дурацкий. Из бабки, как из садового душа, прямо через кожу во все стороны брызнула вода, окрашенная в подозрительный синий цвет.
Иллариэль сейчас же исправилась!
- Безусловный приказ стихии воды! Вернуться на прежнее место чистой воде в таком же количестве!
_Бумм! Системное оповещение!
Вы изобрели новое лечебное заклинание, не используя магию целителей!
Вам присвоен уровень 10 магии целительства! 
Вы получаете новое умение – Исцеление словом! Теперь вам достаточно сказать «Живи!»  игровому персонажу, имеющего поражения организма, и они исчезнут в течение: игрок ниже вашего уровня - 1 минуты, игрок до двукратно выше вашего уровня – 10 минут, игрок до трехкратно выше вашего уровня – 1 часа. На игрока выше трехкратного вашего уровня не действует._ 
Бабка открыла глаза.
- Ой-йо… - сказал она.
- Это всё, - повела рукой Иллариэль. – Хорошо покормите козьим молоком, и завтра Автутья будет здорова!
- Теперь пошли к роженице!
Женщина лежала на таком же соломенном топчане, к тому же промокшем... В глубине души Юля брезгливо поморщилась – ну что же делать, программисты решили в данном случае скопировать реальность – в бедных деревнях, да еще средневековья, ни о каких современных кроватях не знали, солома да козьи шкуры, а сам топчан грубо сколочен из досок, благо лес недалеко…
Но что же теперь придумать? Бактерии были удалены приказом стихии воды, это я здорово придумала, похвалила сама себя Юля. Сломанная нога зафиксирована стихией воздуха. А тут… тут стихии не помогут.
Значит так, какие мы новые умения получили вместе с уровнями магии целительства? Игроков оставим в покое, тут их нет. Исцеление взглядом – это когда сломана нога… Стоп! Но ведь … читаем внимательно: исцеление взглядом – исправление физических нарушений организма! Ага! Так ведь неправильные роды – нарушение! Точно!
- Исцелись! – велела Архимаг, нацелив свой палец с нанизанными сверкающими кольцами на несчастную роженицу.
Та вздрогнула, выгнулась и закричала.
- Где тут у вас повитуха? Принимайте роды!
В самом большом доме, аж в два этажа!, сложенном из толстых досок, в парадной зале, изрядно замусоренной за последние несколько лет и теперь наспех очищенной и приведенной в парадный вид, староста принимал Архимага, изъявившую желание поговорить конфиденциально.
- Я вам помогла? Помогла, - сама себе ответила Иллариэль. – Но и вы можете мне помочь. Есть такой Великий Царь Эльфов, он умер давным-давно, но оставил где-то спрятанным набор своих доспехов под именем Сила Царя Эльфов - Великий магический жезл, Великий магический колпак и Великий магический кристалл-накопитель. Вот мне нужно их найти!
Староста внимательно выслушал Иллариэль, теребя свою бороду.
- Эх, - сказал он огорченно, - Жаль помер наш колдун Марот. Он-то наверняка знал, что это за такие предметы.
- А книг от него не осталось? – по некотором раздумии спросила Иллариэль.
- Не знаю. – развел руками староста. – В его дом заходить все побоялись, и я тоже. Он же стоит чистый-пречистый, как только что построенный – значит, там все еще действует сильное колдовство.
- Пойду-ка я посмотрю, - с некоторым сомнением сказала Иллариэль.
Дом стоял на отшибе. При подходе к нему Глаз Совы выдал оповещение:
_Внимание! Магия опознания – не опознанное существо будет уничтожено ударом молнии 68 уровня!_ 
- Нехилой мощности ваш колдун был, - удивилась Иллариэль.
- Сон разума! Гипноз – принять меня за хозяина! Если магия должно что-то опознать – значит, это аналог искусственного интеллекта. А на любой интеллект должен действовать Сон разума!
_- Привет, хозяин! Как долго я вас ждала!_ 
- Хм, хм. Ну-ну. 
_- Приказывайте, хозяин!_ 
Архимаг вошла в дом. Староста почтительно остался в 10 метрах от дома. Внутри было чисто, сухо, опрятно и не пыльно, как будто хозяин вот только что вышел на минутку.
- Мне нужна книга с описанием, где находятся составные части Силы Царя Эльфов - Великий магический жезл, Великий магический колпак и Великий магический кристалл-накопитель.
_- Такой книги не существует. Но приказ хозяина – закон! Через минуту книга будет создана!_ 
В середине комнаты возник зеленоватый вихрь, он вращался, и внутри него начало что-то образовываться. Через минуту книга в толстом железном переплете выплыла на поверхность вихря, и он торжественно поднес ее Иллариэли.
- Хорошо, я доволен, - благосклонно похвалила нечто, охраняющее дом колдуна, Иллариэль. –  Ой, а что это там, на полке посверкивает?
_- Вы забыли, хозяин? Это созданная вами шапка – невидимка!_ 
- Ну что ж, это хорошо, мне как раз она сейчас нужна, - сказала Архимаг, протянула руку и взяла Невидимку.
_Системное сообщение.
Вы приобрели шапку-невидимку. Надев шапку, вы становитесь невидимы для неигровых персонажей, игроков уровня ниже ваш уровень умножить на 2, полупрозрачны для остальных игроков, а также на вас не действует (проходит насквозь) любая боевая магия вплоть до уровня 200, а выше – действует только на 20% силы удара._ 
- Ну а теперь я опять удаляюсь, меня ждут великие дела!
_- Удачи, хозяин! – отозвалось нечто, охраняющее дом._ [/scroll]

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (27.04.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

*Атака 3. Юлия*

- Где тебя носит, когда ты тут у нас нужна?! – напустилась на меня Джантира, едва я появилась на территории клана Имперские драконы.
- А что такое? – удивилась я. – Как только я получила сообщение в чат «Срочно в клан», так и переместилась!
- А что, тебя только срочными сообщениями можно вызывать? Мы вообще о чем договаривались, забыла?
- Договаривались... а что, что-то случилось?
- Что-то случилось, - передразнила Джантира. – Такое впечатление, что тебе пофигу все дела в клане, ты ими вообще не интересуешься!
- Стоп, минуточку, - возмутилась я. – Так мы изначально договорились о конкретной вещи: вам интересен Посох Архимага, а мне интересно… было… быстро прокачаться. Вы пользуетесь Посохом и прокачиваете меня. Дел мне до проблем клана действительно нет никаких!
Джантира открыла рот от такой наглости, подошедший в этот момент маг  Нерон наклонился и что-то зашептал на ухо Джантире, показывая пальцем на надпись над моей головой.
И хотя я не являюсь чемпионом по разгадыванию людей, наоборот, мама меня всегда ругала за легкомыслие, обзывала «нуль способностей к анализу поведения людей» и опасалась, что я никогда не смогу раскусить плетущиеся вокруг меня интриги, в данном случае я сообразила – маг увидел, что у меня уже приличный уровень, и высказал опасение – что если я быстро до 60 уровня повышусь, то просто заберу свой Посох и попрощаюсь с кланом.
Вообще-то это нечестно – до 60 уровня мне далеко, а «прокачивать» они меня обещали!
Джантира сказала:
- Сдай в клановое хранилище найденные предметы!
- Чего!? – возмутилась я. – Это были МОИ квесты, я проходила их ОДНА, без всякой помощи с вашей стороны!
- Кольцо огня,  кольцо призыва, сосуд с манной , сферу безмолвия и «Защита мага» - забыла?
- И что? Это было выдано В ОБМЕН на то, что я вам отдала Посох Архимага!
- Вот наглая тварь! – уже не скрываясь, сказал Нерон.
- А что за суета тут у вас? Не война случайно?
- Случайно, именно война, - вступил в беседу кланлидер Белиссимо, незаметно подошедший откуда-то сбоку.
- Ой, - огорчилась я. – Так я не против выполнять свои обязательства, говорите, что нужно!
- Кольцо огня и кольцо призыва отдашь, - сказал Белиссимо. – но война не прямо сейчас, клан Бесстрашные поставил нам ультиматум, который нам принимать крайне невыгодно. Значит мы и наши друзья – клан Совы Аршавита – срочно готовятся, быстро подтягивают новичков и, возможно завтра, когда истекает срок ультиматума, нам придется отражать атаку клана Бесстрашные вместе с кланом Сорвиголовы. А ты будешь отражать их на дальней локации «Вельбург».
- Это почему? – удивилась я. – Я никакого Вельбурга не знаю, как его защищать, что там и как вообще расположено…
- Потому, что высокоуровневые игроки нужны нам здесь – скорее всего, Бесстрашные предпримут попытку атаки нашей основной базы.
- Уровень 40 по вашему низкий? – спросила я, хотя да, высокоуровневые – это 100 и выше. Но… их же мало! – а кстати, у вас что, сотни высокоуровневых? И вообще, я тут с неписями воевала… вернее, им помогла убить какую-то Бурилеску – и мне присвоили звание боевого мага уровня 20!
Джантира переглянулась с Белиссимо. Нерон поднял левую бровь. Ой, кажется я опять ляпнула что-то не то или несвоевременно.
- Видишь ли… - медленно начала она. – Ты – человек абсолютно неизвестный, о тебе даже никто из сокланов ничего рассказать не может – ты просто практически ни с кем не общаешься, потому что тебя в клане почти никогда не видно, а вдруг ты «засланный казачок» от нашего противника и в самый ответственный момент ударишь с тыла?
Я огорчилась.
- Ну вот те на… я что, дала повод так думать?
- Конечно нет, это перестраховка, - успокоил меня Белиссимо. – Но как человек, отвечающий за благополучие клана, я должен иногда и перестраховываться. Кстати, а как это – ты же еще не купила в гильдии магов право быть мультимагом, как это – получила уровень 20 боевой магии?
- Ну-у… - протянула я. – Я решила немного прокачаться сама… да и любопытно стало – как люди живут… я телепортировалась в деревню Момырка…
- Момырка? А где это? – удивился Нерон.
- В Щер-Шушувалии.
Нерон опять поднял одну бровь.
- А что ты там делала?
- Ну я же говорю – где-то в каком-то кабаке в Сайонтвилле я выслушала байку одного охотника о том, что в Щер-Шушувалии в редких далеких деревнях, например Момырка, есть очень интересные существа, и на них можно потренироваться плюс получить у местных жителей очень любопытные квесты в благодарность, ну и переместилась туда, вот очень интересное существо замочила – Бурилеску, кстати очень непросто – она меня чуть не прибила! Но я ее одолела – создав сочетание разных заклинаний путем тайных приказов стихиям – и получила внеочередное звание боевого мага уровня 20!
- Ну-ка, ну-ка, - заинтересовался маг Нерон. – Бурилеску не смог одолеть один мой ученик, как ты с ней справилась? У нее же 50000 единиц жизни!
- Ну… много чем я ее травила, но окончательно справиться удалось, зажав затвердевшей землей – приказ стихии земли – и убрав воздух приказом стихии воздуха – ей же дышать нужно, а воздух исчез – все ее тысячи жизни стремительно полетели вниз, осталось только подождать!
Джантира и Белиссимо опять переглянулись. Что-то им в моем рассказе не понравилось.
- А что? – сказала я. – На самом деле, я услышала правильные сведения – и прокачаться удалось, и получить внеочередное звание!
- Не звание боевого мага, а умения боевой магии, - поправил Белиссимо. – Не путай, это разные вещи.
- А какая разница? – заинтересовалась я.
- Пока ты не достигла уровня 50 и не купила у гильдии магов право быть мультимагом, иметь звание Боевой маг ты не можешь, ибо у тебя уже есть роль – Маг стихий. А вот умение боевой магии – получать можешь, впрочем, на моей памяти это всего второй такой случай – чтобы маг одной роли получил умения из другой роли, еще не став мультимагом! – сказал Нерон.
- Я еще слышала, - сказала я, - что теперь мне не нужно покупать у гильдии магов право быть мультимагом – как только я достигну уровня 50, я им стану автоматом – именно потому, что имею умения боевой магии!
Белиссимо крякнул.
- Ну собственно да.
- А что это вас так не радует? – все-таки не поняла я. – Я ж не подавалась в ваши враги, в чем дело?
- Да в том, - решил выдать секрет Нерон, что МЫ ПРОДАЕМ такое право! И хорошо зарабатываем на этом! Ну правда очень редко – в действительности мало кто из магов становится мультимагом. Я имею в виду, из магов – членов клана Имперские драконы. Но право-то покупают!
- Ой… - ну тогда понятно, что они так огорчились, хотели на мне заработать. – Ну хорошо, ну вот так вышло – я такая хитрая, что изобрела новое заклинание. Но это же не во вред клану? Почему меня отсылать к черту на рога, я может как раз хочу попробовать новые навыки и умения в главном сражении?
Белиссимо в третий раз переглянулся с Джантирой.
- Ну… действительно, никаких серьезных претензий к тебе нет, - признал Белиссимо. – Ну… посмотрим. Ладно, тогда пока кольца пусть побудут у тебя. А сейчас – бери новичков и марш на прокачку!
- Э-э… так у меня уровень маленький! Нужен кто-то более высокого уровня…
- Нет, - оборвала меня Джантира. – Маги более высокого уровня заняты срочной прокачкой наших основных бойцов 60 – 70 уровней, чтобы они стали перед войной хотя бы на пять уровней выше, а лучше на десять. А вот новичков – бери ты и прокачивай!
Мне это сильно не понравилось – так и читалось между строк нежелание меня прокачивать выше, чтобы Посох Архимага как можно дольше был в клане, а не у меня. Ладно, постараюсь прокачаться сама, с Бурилеской у меня это неплохо вышло, правда не моей роли уровень повысился, но все равно хорошо.
Джантира подвела ко мне десять молодых людей и девушек, которые только что телепортировались из какого-то другого места.
Нерон сказал:
- Вот ваш маг, он будет вас прокачивать!
- Эм… а как мне командовать? – спросила я у Джантиры.
- А как тебя прокачивали, у тебя что, память отшибло? – грубо ответила та и тут же куда-то переместилась.
Нерон выдал мне свитки телепортации.
- Желтый свиток – начальная местность, слабые мобы, там два часа, зеленый свиток – средние мобы, там четыре часа, и чтобы каждый вернулся с уровнем 30! Вот еще синий свиток, если увидишь, что кто-то тянет на уровень выше 30, отправишь самых слабых обратно вторым зеленым свитком, а синим – пойдете в локацию сильных мобов, качайтесь там до 40 уровня! Кстати без вариантов, ты и сама там тоже два-три уровня прибавишь.
- Сколько часов?
- Пока все не станут уровня 40! – твердо ответил Нерон, повернулся и ушел.
Вот скотина!
- Так, - повернулась я к бойцам нового пополнения. – Кто есть кто?
- Офелия, 15 уровень, лучница.
- Атаман Махно, мечник, 18 уровень.
- Дрон ТриПэО, мечник, 13 уровень.
- Коротышка Спин, маг-целитель – 12 уровня.
- Кедровый Орешек, лучник, 14 уровень.
- Мартышка 435, боевой маг! 18 уровень! (Это сказала эльфийка, остальные были люди)
- Шкаф Убийца, мечник, 17 уровень. (Да, судя по комплекции, действительно шкаф)
- Ортензия, лучница, 17 уровень.
- Король Шеллар, лучник, 15 уровень. 
В группе раздались смешки. Король, блин!
- Конан 223, боевой маг, 19 уровень!
- Хорошо. Слушаем вводную задачу. Ах да, какие свитки выдали магам?
- Свиток "Мерзкого огня", сила 26 пунктов умения, Свиток "Борзые иголки", объемного действия, сила 50 пунктов умения, Свиток "Стрела Андийца", сила 66 пунктов умения, ну и обычный файербол 34 уровня
- Перед использованием кричать "Объем!" – вспомнила я и произнесла вслух. – И  не пулять файерболами по приблизившимся врагам, мечники в ближнем бою работают мечами - их пожгете.
Я активировала желтый свиток.
Мы телепортировались на опушку леса.
- Так, построение, - скомандовала я. – Я вызываю мобов, все ждут. Порядок такой: впереди все мечники, в 10 метрах после них – лучники, сразу за лучниками – маги.
- Неправильно, - встряла эльфийка Мартышка. – Мне из-за лучников ничего не видно будет, я буду сразу за воинами!
- А ну цыц! – прикрикнула я. – Не тот у вас уровень, чтобы командовать! И вообще, лучники не стоят локтем к локтю, можно встать так, чтобы лучники не загораживали обзор.
- Неправильно, - опять встряла Мартышка. – Надо найти пригорок, тогда мы, маги, будем магичить с пригорка, а лучники пусть просто стоят за воинами!
- Ослы, - рассердилась я. – А что, противник всегда будет ждать вас там, где вы расположили свою диспозицию? Вы должны уметь поражать врага там, где он на вас напал! А это может быть и поле, и овраг, и лес, и сарай или трактир! Кстати, заклинание левитации кто-нибудь знает или свиток имеет?
 Маги переглянулись.
- Нет, - огорченно сказал Конан. – Я думал, вы нам выдадите.
- Я не командую спецхраном, - пожала плечами я. – Это Нерон должен был позаботиться. А вы учитесь – ведь его можно просто выучить!
- Ну… на нашем уровне – это вряд ли… - неуверенно протянул Конан.
- Хорошо, теперь выстроились так, как я велела, и ждем мобов!
После чего пошла в сторону, подождала, когда на меня понесутся три бешеные овцы, взлетела в воздух, отдав тайный приказ стихиям, и отлетела за группу учеников. Лучницы натянули луки, мечники схватились за свои мечи, а маги стали кидать Мерзкий огонь.
- Стоп, стоп! – закричала я. – Вы что, не видите, что Мерзкий огонь попадает на своих? Мерзкий огонь, так же как и Борзые иголки, надо кидать только тогда, когда враг далеко! После начала рукопашной пользоваться только Стрелой Андийца, да поточнее целиться!
Как назло, Конан кинул стрелу, да угодил в Дрона. Тот повалился на землю с красным индикатором жизни – 5 единиц.
Целитель начал суетиться, применяя свои лечебные заклинания.
После расправы с первой группой бешеных овец я подождала, когда жизнь Дрона вновь станет 100 единиц, и вызвала очередную порцию бешеных.
Встав в стороне, я внимательно смотрела за работой группы.
На пятой группе бешеных овец мне стало казаться, что Конан просто балуется. Он кидал Мерзкий огонь очень близко к мечникам, так близко, что те два раза отскакивали, ругая его, а он, невинно улыбаясь, разводил руками.
Еще один раз он зацепил стрелой Андийца Офелию. По-идиотски – оступился, взмахнул рукой и попал стрелой по Офелии!
- Конан, мы возвращаемся на базу! – приказала я. – Остальные ждут!
Внезапно Конан вызверился, выхватил из кармана какой-то свиток и прокричал:
- Серная баня!
В меня полетела серная кислота. Очень быстро полетела, я не успела увернуться, однако сработал мой магический бумеранг, серная кислота тут же улетела на зло ухмыляющегося Конана и он в шоке завопил, повалился на бок и… активировал другой свиток :
- Здоров как бык! – и тут же вскочил на ноги, живой и здоровый. Кстати, а почему над его головой не засветился значок «Агр»!?
- Проктни все! – и в меня полетела стрела.
_Заклинание уровня 200 ослаблено на 50%! Ваш урон – 100 единиц жизни. Ваши повреждения – доспех «Защита мага» поврежден на 35%! Внимание! Мгновенное восстановление из Баф-аптечки – 100 единиц жизни!_ 
Скотина!!
- Коготь Совы!
Конан упал и захрипел.
- Критическая огненная стрела!
Единицы жизни Конана упали на 50%, до 34 единиц А почему так мало упали? Блин, засланный казачок, не иначе, с какой-то мощной защитой! Ох, жаль, я не умею брать в плен! А следовало бы допросить… Ой, а почему не умею?
- Тайный приказ стихии воздуха! Сжать и поднять Конана на высоту 2 метра и держать до приказа отпустить!
Воздух взвыл, скручиваясь в маленький смерч, и подхватил Конана.
Несмотря на это, Конан, правда с трудом, повернул кольцо на руке камнем в мою сторону и крикнул:
- Сон разума!
_Системное сообщение. Дебаф Сон разума недействителен, так как ваш уровень выше уровня атакующего._ 
Замечательно! Ну я его таким же оружием и побью:
- Сон разума! Заснуть на 10 минут!
_Системное сообщение. Сон разума неприменим к противнику из-за Бафа ментальной защиты._ 
Ах ты ж, гад такой!
- Косой взгляд!
_Отражено защитой. Сила защиты упала на 1%_
Да что за защита у него там такая?
Пока я раздумывала, Конан внезапно… исчез. Вот только что он висел, сжатый стихией воздуха, и вот смерчик вращается пустым…
Ну гад!
_Адресат: маг Нерон.
Конан оказался засланным казачком. Он напал на меня, стремясь уничтожить, и оказался с такой защитой, что я не смогла удержать для допроса. Он исчез. Смотрите запись._ 
Через минуту засветился телепорт, и к нам явились сразу четверо: Джантира, Нерон, Белиссимо и Пассионарио.
Я кинула им запись последних 10 минут игры.
- А ты молодец, - сказал Белиссимо после просмотра. – Пожалуй, я смогу допустить тебя к защите главной базы!
- А еще есть вариант, - невозмутимо добавил Пассионарио, - что враги нарочно сдали мелкую сошку Конана, чтобы к Ларинаэли возникло больше доверия.
Я пожала плечами:
- Вероятность есть чего угодно, где угодно и когда угодно, даже выйти на улицу и на голову упадет метеорит. 
Джантира покачала головой:
- Но никто не знал, что именно Конан попадет в группу, с которой пойдет именно Ларинаэль! Все решилось в последний момент. Я сомневаюсь в связи Ларинаэль с этим событием.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (27.04.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

[b]*Атака 4. Бизнесмены за работой.* 

Дорогое казино в крупном городе.
На третьем этаже расположились закрытые кабинеты для деловых встреч.
В одном из таких кабинетов сидело пятеро.
Бизнесмен Крутой, он же владелец казино, в игре GlobalNet – кланлидер Бесстрашный клана Могучие коршуны.
Его собеседниками были Анатолий, Никита, Александр и Некто по прозвищу Мартик.
- Значит так, - сказал Крутой. – Мы запустили следующую франшизу. Наша группировка во главе с магом Сауроном в игре делает неприемлемой жизнь в 15 самых популярных локациях.
Соответственно игроки бросятся искать, как выйти из положения.
Вторая группировка во главе с магом Ангелом в игре продает индульгенции, с помощью которых действия первой группировки становятся недействительными и игроки могут играть дальше. Индульгенции на один день стоят дорого, но в игровых золотых. Гораздо интереснее будет неофициальная продажа индульгенций на весь срок игры, которые будут продаваться на реальные деньги путем реальных перечислений на счет казино.
Александр пригубил бокал дорогого импортного вина, и, закрыв глаза, спросил:
- Как будут оформляться реальные перечисления?
- Путем благотворительных взносов.
Александр поднял бровь.
- В казино?
Крутой пожал плечами:
- Казино поддерживает своей благотворительной деятельностью детей с синдромом двигательных нарушений. Об этом есть официальная бумага от мэрии и другие документы. Об этом есть объявления при входе в казино и на нашей интернет-странице. И есть счет, на который предлагается перечислять деньги, которые пойдут на лечение этих детей.
- И как потом будут выводиться эти деньги?
- Путем перечисления фармацевтической фирме за лекарства, - уверенно ответил бизнесмен.
- Хм, интересно… - протянул Александр.
В беседу вступил Никита.
- Меня больше интересуют практические вопросы по игровому миру. Прежде всего, это реакция администрации. Первый же игрок прежде всего нажалуется администрации, а потом уже будет искать какие-то индульгенции.
- На что нажалуется? На то, что его спалила Огненная жаба? Пардон, так это и есть игра – когда мобы нападают на игроков, а игроки пытаются победить мобов!
- Ну надо же думать,  что все игроки тупы как пробки. – возразил Никита. – Очень скоро каждый третий хотя бы игрок сообразит, чтоб мощные мобы никак не соответствуют начальному уровню локации, куда он пришел, и пойдут жаловаться администрации!
- Два варианта развития событий, - ответил Крутой. – первый, самый простой. Любой мультимаг с основной ролью – маг развития, согласно правилам игры, имеет право создавать собственных мобов. Вот создал! И что? – Крутой сделал паузу.
- И то, что этому магу рано или поздно выкатят претензию.
- Хорошо, он перестанет создавать мобов. Тут же их начнет создавать наш второй, третий, пятьй, десятый мультимаг!
- Второй вариант?
- Мне бы не хотелось к нему прибегать, во всяком случае в этом году. Второй вариант – наши юристы готовят огромный список ошибок в игре, который можно предъявить как преднамеренное искажение игровой сути и соответственно судиться с организаторами игры. Есть очень большая вероятность, что они, чтобы просто избежать скандала, замнут дело и пойдут на мировую, а отступными и будет наше право создавать где угодно, в какой угодно локации своих монстров и соответственно активно продавать индульгенции против них!
- Почему в этом году?
- Пока слишком мало ошибок, - ответил бизнесмен. – Но юристы утверждают, что если игра будет развиваться, ошибок станет больше, ну и пара наших программистов-хакеров этому поспособствуют. Вот тогда они явно не захотят, чтобы их игровые баги были обнародованы.
Возникла пауза. Вошедшая смазливая секретарша с длинными ногами короткой юбкой принесла новые вина, пирожные, игру и некоторые другие закуски.
-  А если взглянуть с другой стороны, - вступил в беседу Анатолий. – маги в игре не только ваши. Что, если они соберутся, организуются и дадут хороший отпор вашим тварям?
- Магам сорганизоваться – не раз чихнуть. В игру мало идет народу, который вообще способен организовываться. Играют, как правило, вообще одиночки. Так что вероятность этого события если не равно нулю, то сильно к нему приближается.
- Хорошо, ну а если все-таки это произойдет – ваши действия?
- На это есть аргы. Как только мы заметим, что организовалась тусовка, охотящаяся за нашими монстрами, к ним портируются аргы, заранее вооруженные молниеносно действующими высокоуровневыми заклинаниями и положат всех на месте. После того, как эта кучка тупоумных в третий или пятый раз потеряет все свои вещи и останется голыми, им сразу расхочется продолжать в том же духе.
- А кто-нибудь вообще занимается систематизацией этого процесса?
- А как же, - улыбнулся Крутой. – Вот тут сидит Мартик, он наш главный аналитик, он прогнозирует лавинообразное нарастание событий – в нашу пользу. Через 6 месяцев покупка индульгенции станет таким же обязательным атрибутом вхождения в GlobalNet, каким сейчас является абонентская плата хозяевам игры, - и он позволил себе довольно улыбнуться.
- Меня все-таки беспокоит возможность непредсказуемой реакции администрации, - упрямо возразил Никита. – А что, если они плюнут на ваш список ошибок и всё?
- Мартик, ответь, - повернулся в пятому участнику Крутой.
- На это есть другой действенный способ, - сказал Мартик. – но я бы не хотел разглашать его преждевременно.
- Вы что, боитесь, что даже в этом кабинете нас могут прослушивать? – удивился Александр.
- Береженого бог бережет, - туманно высказался Крутой.
- А я догадываюсь, - намазывая икру на свой бутерброд, сказал Анатолий. – Обыкновенный поклеп. Ну например… одному игроку стало плохо, к нему выехала Скорая, а кто-то распространил слух, что в игре появился монстр, от которого умирают в реальности…
- Фигня, - уверенно ответил Никита. – Это надо еще доказать, что человек общался с монстром в игре, когда ему стало плохо в реальности.
- Это как раз не проблема, - уверенно возразил Мартик. – Делаем так, что кто-то из игроков громогласно утверждает, что в такой-то час идет мочить чудовищ. И в момент его съедения каким-то особо опасным чудовищем… в присутствии кучи других игроков, снимающих на видео… или нет, в момент, когда чудовище скажет: «Умри!» - он умрет в реальности, в своей игровой капсуле. И об этом станет известно…
- А как эта смерть произойдет? – удивился Никита. – И почему?
- А вот об этом позаботятся мои люди, - усмехнулся Мартик. – В реальности

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (27.04.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

*Глава 8. Война.*
_Железо куй горячим,
А душу – мыслью зрячей.
Эола Великая, менестрель Империи Оллеграф эпохи Перерождения_

*Атака 1. Админ, рабочие моменты*

Руководитель игрового процесса по имени Ашот зашел в кабинет, в котором сидели пятеро сотрудников-наблюдателей.
- Добрый день, господа, - сказал он.
- Добрый, - нестройным хором отозвались сотрудники.
- Итак, что мы имеем? – спросил Ашот, усаживаясь в свое кресло. – Иван, прошу.
- Наблюдается очень странная активность некоторых магов, - сказал наблюдатель.
- В чем именно странная?
- Маги развития, пользуясь игровыми возможностями создания новых монстров, создают их очень агрессивными!
- Ну, если иметь в виду арену, на которой борются два монстра, агрессия им не помешает.
- В том-то и дело – монстры создаются формально для арены. А потом – выпускаются в чистое поле! В локацию в смысле! Маг естественно имеет отговорку: - не понравился-де созданный монстр, и я его прогнал!
- Не развеял, а прогнал? – поднял одну бровь Ашот.
- Именно! Не развеял, а прогнал в локацию!
- Хм. И часто? 
- Увы, прогнано уже 20 монстров!
- Понятно. Сергей?
- Я понаблюдал за локациями новичков. Внезапно в локациях оказываются монстры, причем совершенно неподобающего уровня. Они уничтожают новичков массами, новички ругаются и пишут жалобы Администрации.
- И часто это происходит?
- За последний месяц – число жалоб выросло с 1 в месяц, как было ранее, до 45! Я проверил логи игры – действительно, монстры запредельной мощности попали в локации для новичков.
- Ну и что, это сильно способствует покупке мощных доспехов, - сказал третий наблюдатель. – По данным логов, продажа мощных защитных амулетов Гильдией Магов увеличилась в три раза за последний месяц! Причем продажа за неигровые, а реальные деньги! А продажа мощных доспехов Гильдией Воинов – в два раза!
- Баланс нарушен, - покачал головой Ашот. – Какое-то количество игроков всегда покупает готовые заклинания, ленясь их изучать, а какое-то количество – просто уйдет из игры! Цена проката нашей капсулы много выше стоимости каких-то пары амулетов. Так что я записал, возникла какая-то дисгармония, надо принимать меры. Купер?
Купер нахмурил брови и перебрал бумаги, лежащие перед ним.
- Я заметил некую неприятную особенность. Все ненормально мощные монстры, выпускаемые в локации для новичков, произведены в основном магами двух-трех кланов. Правда, есть и созданные магами вне кланов, но тут я позволил себе включить «игровой контроль» и убедился, что эти якобы независимые маги достаточно активно общались с теми магами, которые участвую в заподозренных кланах. Но затем общение внезапно прекратилось – из чего можно сделать вывод, что они стали общаться в реале, заподозрив возможность контроля со стороны админов игры.
- Я имею наблюдение, - начал пятый участник совещания, - в последний месяц выросло число вложений реальных денег в игру, но вложений необычным образом – если раньше все вложения игроков распределялись примерно пропорционально между доспехами, заклинаниями и просто бижутерией, антуражем и внешним видом, то за последние два месяца имеется сильные вложения в покупку некоторых дорогих, но мощный ингридиентов для магов – предположительно, для создания всяких новых игровых сущностей, высокоуровневых монстров.
- То есть, - подытожил Ашот, - мы наблюдаем некую нехорошую картину, когда пара-другая кланов решили нагнуть всех и вместо наших стандартных пяти игровых империй организовать свою собственную над-империю, общеигровую империю. Я не вполне понимаю цель, но поскольку туда вложены достаточно большие реальные деньги, к сожалению, могу заподозрить, что это неофициальная общеигровая империя хочет как-то получать доходы с игроков в свою пользу, что явно и огромным образом вредит игре, по крайней мере в плане уменьшения доходов нашей компании. Всем спасибо за работу, вы свободны.
==
Игровой кабинет для приема посетителей.
За одним столом сидит Ашот, за другим – игрок Петр.
- Привет, - говори Петр. – Я хочу кое-что рассказать. Недавно Юлия наблюдала такую картину – на дороге, которая ответвляется от основной и там не так много игроков, появилась куча агров и ограбила новичков.
- Рядовое явление, - пожал плечами Ашот. – одни сражаются с монстрами, другие играют в бандитов.
- Это понятно. Но Юлия, играя мага, решила в свою очередь их побить.
Ашот поморщился.
- Я понимаю – ей не стоило светиться, и уже наговорил ей кучу лишних слов… но что сделано – то сделано. Я сказать я хотел вот что – через пять минут после того, как Юля разогнала эту банду, к ней явился маг Саурон, сказал, что это его вотчина, где его люди делают деньги, и чтобы Юля больше там не смела являться?
- Что – брови Ашота полезли вверх. – Его вотчина? Где кто-то другой не смеет являться?
- Вот именно! Бандиты в игре-стрелялке понятно будут всегда. Но бандиты, за которыми стоит мощный маг и охраняет их от наказания – это уже перебор! Мафия какая-то образовывается!
Ашот сказал:
- Минуту.
Он порылся в игровом интерфейсе, нашел записи этого происшествия и несколько минут внимательно смотрел, потом перемотал на начало появления Саурона и еще раз внимательно посмотрел.
- Юля высказала предположение, - сказал Петр, - что таким образом эта куча магов хочет неплохо подработать – одни маги будут продавать охранные грамоты против бандитов, а другие – против монстров, ими же созданных, в результате просто игроки не смогут играть, пока это «индульгенции» не купят!
- Срыв игрового процесса, - кивнул Ашот. – Скверно. Очень скверно. Спасибо за информацию, мы будем думать. Так дело не пойдет, мы половину игроков растеряем. 
- А другая половина будет платить не вам, а жуликам, - кивнул Петр.
==
Большой приемный кабинет.
- Рассаживайтесь, господа соискатели, - сказала секретарша.
Гости сели в массивные, выглядящие весьма тяжелыми мягкие кресла с искусственной кожей на сиденьях и спинках.
На низеньких столиках перед креслами лежали россыпи брошюр – реклама GlobalNet, а также всякие дополнительные материалы – описание интерфейса, рекомендуемые правила поведения, рекомендации насчет прохождения данжей и так далее.
Массивная дверь открылась, и вошел Большой Босс.
Ну то есть это соискатели так подумали.
На Боссе был стильный темно-коричневый пиджак, из верхнего кармашка которого осторожно выглядывал кончик носового платка.
Некоторые соискатели привстали.
- Садитесь, господа, - махнул рукой Босс. – И дамы, - прибавил он, увидев двух девушек среди соискателей. – Меня зовут Ашот Валерьянович, я один из руководителей игрового процесса GlobalNet.
- Разрешите вопрос, - сразу же сказала одна из них, и, дождавшись кивка, продолжила:
- Получив ваше приглашение, я так поняла, что речь идет о работе в игре на Администрацию. Но в правилах говорится «Администрация не принимает участия в игре». Не возникнет ли юридических осложнений, если мы начнем играть на Администрацию?
- Вы, наверно, юрист? – спросил Босс. Увидев подтверждение, сказал: - Приглашая вас, мы, разумеется, побеседовали сначала с юристами нашей компании, так что можете не беспокоиться насчет этого.
- То есть, вы вносите изменения в правила?
- Сейчас я произнесу свою речь, которую приготовил для вас, и вы все поймете, - улыбнулся Большой Босс.
- Тогда прощу прощения, - сказала девушка.
- Отчего же, я люблю пытливых и внимательных людей и не принадлежу к ослам, которые приходят в ужас от малейшего нарушения субординации. Итак, смотрите – игра разрослась настолько, что мы с трудом удерживаем баланс между игроками. Произошел огромный разрыв между некоторыми старыми игроками, повысившими свой уровень до огромных величин, и молодыми. С точки зрения игрового процесса в этом нет ничего плохого – так и задумывалось, старшие и опытные игроки будут организовывать свои кланы, молодые – просто принимать участие в них. Однако последний год работы показал, что не все так хорошо, как планировалось. Причина в том, что некоторые старые и опытные игроки возомнили себя богами, и не только не помогают молодым, организуя кланы, а просто мешают играть, производя массовые убийства малоопытных игроков. Это плохо влияет на имидж игры, отталкивает новых игроков, и, по данным статистики, соотношение вновь пришедших в игру и покинувших ее за последний год оказалось достаточно нехорошее.
Босс взял стакан и выпил воды.
- Однако, для перелома ситуации ничего в правилах менять не надо! Если вы очень внимательно изучите правила, то увидите, что Администрация оставила себе изначально несколько лазеек, как раз вот для таких случаев. Лазейка первая. Коррекция искусственного интеллекта вновь создаваемых монстров. Вероятно, все вы слышали, что в игре появились Драконы. Пока их видели только один раз, причем одного-единственного дракона, который вышел из-под контроля и нанес непланируемые разрушения на пляже одного курортного городка. С целью коррекции поведения искусственного интеллекта данной игровой силы, Администрация имеет право включить «обучение» искусственного интеллекта, которое будет заключаться в том, что фактически играть за дракона будет человек, а ИИ просто наблюдать и делать выводы и запоминать, в каких ситуациях как нужно действовать. Никаких формальных ограничений на срок «обучения» нет, так что вам предлагается стандартный контракт на год работы.
Босс прошелся по кабинету туда-сюда и продолжил.
- Как вы понимаете, драконы были введены для того, чтобы отвлечь старых, уже многое прошедших игроков, чтобы они перенести свое внимание с издевательств над новичками на новую интересную задачу. Однако детальное прогнозирование показало, что этого недостаточно. Поэтому мы вводим новую игровую силу – боги, или Демиурги. Легенды о Демиургах у нас есть. Через некоторое время Демиурги, после выполнения некоторых скрытых квестов, вернутся в игру и будут напрямую влиять на мир.
- Прошу принять меня на работу богом, - сказал на ухо девушке ее сосед, молодой человек и хихикнул.
- Мы проработали юридическую сторону игры, - сказал Большой Босс. – Демиурги будут игроки всегда. Просто искусственного интеллекта для выполнения этой работы не хватит. В правилах есть такой хитрый пункт – Администрация имеет право выполнять коррекцию игрового процесса, если он пойдет в ущерб зрелищности, массовости и качеству игры. Он там всегда был. Вот на основе этого пункта и вводится новое понятие – игрок-корректор. В игре он будет называться Демиург. И да, я слышал вашу реплику – можете писать заявление именно таким образом: «Прошу принять меня на работу богом»
Теперь рассмеялись уже все.
- А что нужно будет делать на работе богом? – спросила девушка-юрист.
- Это уже конкретика. В общем случае я могу сказать: наши аналитики заметили странную особенность: некоторые самые мощные маги, в строгом соответствии с правилами игры, стали производить очень мощных монстров. Но это еще полбеды, вернее сам этот факт изначально разрешен для того, чтобы магам развития было интересно играть. Но нарисовалась проблема – вместо того, чтобы маги выпускали своих монстров друг против друга, как это изначально виделось разработчикам – устраивать бои монстров и выяснять, чей монстр сильнее, они почему-то стали выпускать их «в чистое поле», то есть мешать другим игрокам. Понятно, в город сама игра не позволяет пропустить монстров, но вот в локациях – в стандартных правилах, согласно которым работает физический движок игры, нет запрета на прохождение тех или иных монстров. Собственно тут у нас был выбор – переделывать базовый движок игры – что очень затратно и главное, всегда требует отладочного процесса – а останавливать игру на месяц для выполнения отладки – игроки не поймут. Поэтому мы пошли другим путем – мы создаем Демиургов, которые собственно будут за этим следить – если в игровую локацию для новичков прокрадется слишком мощный монстр, Демиург либо перенесет его обратно в локацию, где и нужны такие мощные монстры, либо просто уничтожит. 
- А, игровая полиция, - подал реплику один из молодых людей.
- Не увлекайтесь чисто полицейскими функциями, - предупредил Босс. – Игра на то и игра, чтобы игроки воевали. Поэтому полиция в буквальном смысле в игре не реализована и реализована не будет – многих привлекает как раз анархия, что хочу, то и ворочу. Но просто всякая анархия должна иметь свой предел – вот если кто-то за этот предел выйдет, его укоротит Демиург.

*Атака 2. Юлия*

Итак, война. В принципе, я не любитель массовой бойни… но это в реальной жизни. В магическом мире война выглядит прикольно, она дает повод поизучать разные магические приемы. Поизучать можно и в чистом поле, но в данном случае – посмотреть, какие приемы действуют быстро и точно. Ведь магия, пр примерно равном уровне магов и хорошей защите, не дает с первого удара поражения – значит, тот, кто успеет быстрее воспроизвести заклинания или активировать магические свитки, имеет больше шансов победить. А еще получает преимущество тот, кто сумеет обмануть атакующие заклинания – например, мастера иллюзий могут изобразить, что они в одном месте – а на самом деле быть в другом. То есть война тут больше похожа на шахматы, а не на тупое мочилово, как в жизни.
Но перед войной мне позарез нужно повысить свой уровень – 40 это очень мало, тем более, что я поняла – нападающие наверняка позаботились, чтобы уровень магов был около 100… с другой стороны, много таких магов вряд ли может быть.
Так, что же тогда предпринять?
Очевидно, нужна хитрость – надо заколдовать местность, где будут находиться нападающие… но с другой стороны, если мой уровень 40 – я как раз не смогу главного – замаскировать свои чары. Тут нужно не просто заколдовать местность, а еще сделать так, чтобы маги противника это колдовство не заметили.
Но прежде всего – уровень, уровень надо поднять хотя бы до 50. А тут еще эта особенность, что уровни после 40 начинают уже подниматься очень медленно…
Посоветоваться, что ли? Петя умотал к своему покровителю, и вообще сказал, что у него тоже какая-то клановая война намечается, так что пока придется действовать одной. Ну без него то есть.
Я телепортировалась в город и послала сообщение
_Адресат: маг Боратион
Хочу посоветоваться. Угощение за мой счет._ 
Через короткое время пришел ответ:
_Входящее.
Я немного занят. Но через полчаса присоединюсь – у тебя прошлый раз был очень выгодный рейс._ 
Я устроилась в кафе, потягивая какао и рассматривая посетителей. По-видимому, у кого-то было много лишних денег, так как все эти вычурные шляпки у дам, доспехи с украшениями у молодых людей практически ничего не давали в плане игровых действий, просто выглядели красиво.
Доспех «Здесь нашел смерть Король Пауков». Круто! Но нашел ли он сверть, этот паук-король, именно от носителя сего доспеха? Об этом скромно умалчивается…
Мимо важно прошествовал маг.
Посох «Построю всех!». Круто! Но вообще-то на самом деле круто – посох 100-го уровня. А сам маг? А сам маг едва 27-го. А это значит, в серьезном сражении, пока он только соберется «построить всех», его самого вырубят гораздо раньше…
Но игра – она такая игра, у кого есть деньги, почему бы не побаловать себя? Зачем качать мастерство, когда его можно просто купить…
А вот и Боря.
Боратион прошел к моему столику.
- Привет солидной заказчице, - пошутил он. – а это что за ипостась?
- Одна из форм из Ожерелья лягушки, - я пожала плечами. – Кстати, а как ты меня вычислил?
- А то есть моя маленькая тайна. Я же Великий, Ужасный и Неподражаемый! – хвастливо скорчил рожу маг. – Итак, внимательно слушаю!
- Какая-то нехорошая буча заваривается, - пожаловалась я. – В моем  клане война, у Пети в клане тоже скоро война…
- Игра, - пожал плечами Боратион. – Я бы сказал, большинство – процентов 70 или 80 – идут в игру повоевать, а воевать с монстрами многим быстро надоедает – значит, воюют кланы.
- Короче… тут наклевывается такое дело. Воевать с магами выше меня уровнем – для меня сложно.
- Артефакты, - тут же подал реплику маг.
- Понятно, но это в поединке – да. А в войне – магов там будет десяток, как бы не больше, и дураков нет воевать магами низкого уровня – как мне сказали в клане, эти два десятка будут скорее всего около 100 и выше. Вернее, парочка выше ста или еще полтора десятка – между 50 и 100. Тут просто артефакты не помогут, тут стратегия нужна, Суворов, Кутузов.
- И где вы намерены перейти ваши Альпы, господин Суворов? – сдвинул брови маг.
- Я думаю вот что. Я же маг развития – значит, нужно примерно прикинуть место, где расположатся атакующие силы, и отдать тайный приказ стихии земли в какой-то момент атаковать их. Вопрос лишь в том, чтобы замаскировать эту магию – ведь маги выше 100 просто увидят, что стихиям отдан приказ.
- Не только, - возразил Боратион. – У тебя же не просто так уровень 40 – значит и сила приказа стихиям тоже равно уровню 40!
- Ой… я не подумала…
- Вот то-то и оно, - продолжал маг. – Положим, помочь замаскировать магию я могу, это не такая уж сложная задача… дорогая правда, но ведь деньги у тебя есть. Но дело не в этом – как только стихии бросятся выполнять твой тайный приказ, обнаружится, что маги уровня 100 и выше отдадут свой тайный приказ стихиям – и стихии откажутся выполнять приказ игрока с более низким уровнем!
- Тьфу ты…
- Вот. Значит что? Значит, во-первых, тебе нужно срочно прокачаться на много уровней…хм, может просто купишь уровень 80? Это официально разрешено…
- Нет, у меня ТАКИХ денег нет. А еще… вот ты говоришь «отдадут приказ стихиям более высокого уровня» - так минуточку, значит это должны быть именно маги стихий? Если у врага будут только боевые маги, они мои приказы не смогут остановить!
- Я не думаю, что нападающие такие дураки – наверняка там будет хотя бы один мультимаг, а уж он и перебьет твой приказ приказом более высокого уровня.
- А если… купить парочку очень мощных артефактов и вывести из строя этого мультимага? А потом стихии и сработают…
- Ну теоретически можно. Но возникает куча вопросов – определить, кто именно мультимаг, где он находится, чем защищен – в общем, не по Сеньке шапка. То есть не с твоими умениями этим заниматься!
- Ну… хорошо, я поняла. Но все-таки продай мне парочку очень мощных заклинаний – на всякий случай! Ну и – я сама собственно позвала тебя еще по второму вопросу – понимаю, что надо прокачаться, да не просто так – я раздобыла Книгу, в которой написано, где находятся остальные части моего сета - Великий магический жезл, Великий магический колпак и Великий магический кристалл-накопитель. Вот как раз последний находится в скрытом данже – и я хочу тебя попросить меня туда сопровождать!
- Ух ты, заманчиво!
- Вот-вот! На тех же условиях – что-то нужное тебе ты просто забираешь, а мне помогаешь – во-первых, просто прокачаться, так как там может быть всё очень непросто, и кстати поскольку Босс данжа должен быть высокого уровня – мне за «победу над врагом уровня выше моего» безусловно будет повышение уровня, а может и на десяток пунктов! Ну и во-вторых, я получу свой сетовый предмет, и в-третьих, просто защищать меня от высокоуровневых монстров будешь! Да, кстати, а что ты имел в виду, сказав «Во-первых» насчет войны в моем клане - что во-вторых?
- Что? А-а, вспомнил. Я имел в виду, что в сражении кланов ты пока мелкая мошка, и вряд ли можешь существенно повлиять на ход сражения.
- А может, я как раз хочу, чтобы меня продвинули в иерархии клана! В заместители, например!
Боратион расхохотался.
- Ну ты даешь! – восхитился он. – Ты игровой механики не знаешь. В лидеры кланов обычно попадают игроки, которые выложили массу реальных денег – за получение удобного и защищенного места для кланового замка, за основные артефакты в клановом хранилище… или ты думаешь, что там только найденные игроками артефакты?
- Ну… да. Наверно.
- Этого слишком мало. Так что руководство клана – это люди, которые вложили деньги в клан. Даже если вдруг ты серьезно поможешь в одной из войн, ну выдадут тебе орден на пузо, грамоту, то есть то, что имеет броский внешний вид и никакого реально значения.
- Ну орден на пузо тоже неплохо, - пожала плечами я. – Тешит самолюбие.
- А, так тебе только орден? Так давай я нарисую тебе пять орденов, мне не жалко, а тебе будет приятно!
- Тьфу на тебя, - рассердилась я. – Мне же реальные награды приятны, а не комические рисунки.
- Ну а что эти реальные награды дают? – не отставал Боратион.
- Играть приятнее, - пояснила я. – Хотя бы перед новичками в своем клане. Ну и вообще…
- Любите вы, женщины, сверкающие камушки. Как вороны. Ведь ордена на пузо – те же сверкающие камушки…
- Ну так – идем в данж?
- Идем. Только мне нужно подготовиться…
- Только поскорее, завтра с утра я должна быть уже на территории клана и желательно как можно в более высоком уровне…
- Окей, мне нужен час.
На этом маг вскочил и моментально растворился в воздухе. Я вынула карту и перенесла данные для телепорта в свиток.
После телепорта я оказалась в горах!
Ой, а я и не обращала внимания раньше, что в игре есть горы! Вернее, они просто не попадались. Я стояла в самой низкой точке ущелья, справа и слева поднимались крутые склоны, справа совсем крутой и высокий. Задрав голову, я посмотрела вверх. Не меньше километра, скорее всего. Левый был чуть более пологий и верхушки его я не видела. Прямо передо мной лежал старый, обточенный ливнями и ветрами камень. На одной из его сторон была высечена надпись:
«Оставь надежду выбраться живым, всякий сюда входящий!»
Я покрутилась вокруг камня, но ничего интересного больше не нашла.
Скоро появился и Боратион.
- Сфера Безмолвия! – активировал он свое любимое защитное заклинание.
- Тайный приказ стихии воздуха – поднять камень!
_Отказано.
Камень защищен магом стихий более высокого уровня, чем ваш!_ 
- Ой. Вот это да! А что делать?
- Что, что, - ворчливо сказал маг. – атаковать! Кстати, камень не зря называется «Неподъемным» - его не смогли поднять ни архимаги, ни обладатели легендарных доспехов!
Он наколдовал двух големов, которые изготовили большое бревно, скорее ствол дерева, одновременно разбежались и ударили этим стволом по камню.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (27.04.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

Раздался звон. Из камня ударил луч, испаривший обоих големов за считанные мгновения, а также вылетели два ворона и стали кружиться над нами. Боратион прицельно выстрелил из какой-то трубочки, вороны издали визг и упали. И тут же растворились в воздухе.
- Новое заклинание: стихии земли – прогнуться вниз, стихии воды – наполнить воронку и унести неподъемный камень!
_Выполнено. Новое заклинание зафиксировано!_ 
Земля с треском расползлась в разные стороны, воронку наполнила вода, и неподъемный камень поплыл в сторону…
_Ваш уровень 41. Уровень присвоен за нестандартное решение задачи «Неподъемного камня»_ 
Ага, хорошо!
Но дальше – ничего хорошего: из дырки, образовавшейся на месте Неподъемного камня, поперли десятки духов. Ух, ненавижу духов: их не поражает почти ничего, ни огненные стрелы, ни файерболы, ни Коготь совы – что с ними делать?
Делать с ними стал Боратион – кидать всякие антидуховые заклинания.
- Развей духа! – воскликнул он и взмахнул рукой. Два ближайших духа развеялись.
_Вы подверглись атаке Вытягивателя Душ!
Вы подверглись атаке Глаз призрака!
Вами потеряно 50% единиц жизни! Восстановление из Баф-аптечки: уровень жизни – 100 единиц._ 
Тьфу на проклятых духов.
Ага, маг я или не маг? Да еще развития – есть же у меня уровень 3!
- Новое заклинание: вплетаю в стихию огня – умение «Суть вещей»! Изменить суть вещей стихией огня и заменить души духов огнем!
_Выполнено. Вы одолели массу противников выше своего уровня. Повышен ваш уровень мага развития – 4._ 
Боратион перестал кидаться заклинаниями.
- Что случилось? – спросил он удивленно.
- Духи сгорели, - злорадно пояснила я.
- Как это – духи сгорели? Духи не горят вообще-то…
- А вот – сгорели! Я так велела! Пошли вниз!
Боратион покачал головой и стал осторожно спускаться.
Я уже привычно активировала стихию воздуха и приподнялась над землей, плывя в воздухе.
Через несколько ступенек ход оборвался, дальше шла вертикальная шахта с отполированными стенками – и на очень большую глубину.
Я подхватила мага стихией воздуха и мы плавно стали опускаться вниз.
Пару раз из стен выстрелили огненные копья, но разбились об Сферу отрицания.
Наконец мы опустились на какой-то выгнутый люк. На люке были нанесены какие-то узоры, напоминающие знаки зодиака.
- И как его открыть? – вопросил Боря.
- Попробуем для начала самым простым способом.
Тайный приказ стихии земли: поднять самый тяжелый камень… весом до тонны. Изменить его форму – сделать узким и длинным. Поднять на высоту километра и с максимальной скоростью опустить с ударом на люк!
_Выполнено._ 
Через минуту воздух загудел. Боратион опасливо прижался к стене, я предусмотрительно взлетела повыше. С небес падала черная точка, быстро увеличиваясь в размерах.
Как хорошо, что в игре отключены болевые ощущения – удар такой мощи в жизни прежде всего повредил бы барабанные перепонки, человек бы оглох и возможно даже навсегда!
Камень весом  в тонну ухнул со всего размаху в люк. Раздался громоподобный треск, весь проход моментально заполнился пылью и осколками, а когда пыль улеглась – мы увидели незабываемую картину: дыру, в которой виднелся огромный зал. А в нем… по-видимому, динозавроподобные монстры сидели прямо под люком и сторожили того, кто сможет приподнять эту тяжелую крышку. Мой камень не только ее пробил, а еще и пробил головы всем сидящим под люком чудовищам! Посыпались системные сообщения:
_Ваш уровень 42. Вы победили врага выше себя уровнем.
Повышено умение «Гроза подземелий» - теперь вы можете использовать его раз в 10 минут.
Ваш уровень 43. Массовое побоище монстров высокого уровня.
Вами получено новое умение: мгновенное поражение. Умение используется вместе с Посохом мультимага или Посохом Архимага. Использовать не более 20 раз в час.
Ваш уровень боевой магии повышен до 30.
Повышен ваш уровень владения умением «Взгляд смерти»: теперь вы можете посмотреть на любое существо вашего уровня и оно умрет. Любое существо выше вашего уровня потерпит урон в 10 единиц жизни.
Ваш уровень 44. Мгновенное умерщвление основной группы мобов.
Вам присвоено умение «Одним махом семерых убивахом» - поражая одного моба, вы можете автоматом нанести аналогичное поражение еще 6 таким же мобам при массовой атаке._ 
Боратион посмотрел на меня.
- Я умный, - сказал он гордо.
- Почему это ТЫ умный, когда всех динозавров «один махом» побила я?
- Потому что я пошел с тобой и сейчас понаберу массу очень полезных вещей, - сказал он. После чего подошел к останкам динозавров и начал собирать обильный лут, выпавший из огромных туш.
Я, не долго думая, побежала в другую сторону, надо же и мне кое-что собрать!
_Вами получен: кошель с золотом. В кошеле 10000 золотых._ 
Презренный металл.
После получения Ларца Золотой лягушки, каждый день выдаюшего нахаляву 1000 золотых, суммы меньше миллиона меня уже не сильно волнуют. Ну в принципе пусть будет еще 10 тысяч, хуже не будет.
_Вами получены: пять кулонов «Одно желание». Артефакт разовый. Вы можете выполнить одно любое желание. В случае, если оно будет противоречить такому же желанию, высказанному другим игроком – победит желание игрока с более высоким уровнем. 
Особенности: желание не может касаться смерти игрока._ 
Ага, а это в тему! Кажется, я знаю, как я буду действовать во время штурма кланового замка!
Так, теперь давно изобретенное мной
_Приказ стихии земли: открыть тайники в зале!
Выполнено._ 
Из тайника вылез высокоуровневый скелет с цилиндром на голове.
- Оо! – сказал он. – Давненько я не вылезал на свет дьяволов! Давненько! Сейчас вы, потревожившие мой покой, отправитесь прямиком в дьяволовы покои!
- И пограбим их, - ответила я, отправив
- Критическая стрела!
Стрела отняла 50% жизни у скелета, как и положено.
Скелет зарычал и кинул заклинание… 
Но меня уже не было – я одела Шапку-невидимку и велела стихии воздуха перенести себя за спину скелета!
Скелет начал озираться.
- Где же ты, презренный человечишко? Выходи на честный бой! Не прячься!
И тут ему на голову прилетел огромный камень. Но скелет взмахнул рукой, и камень с грохотом разбился рядом.
Слева и справа из стен вылетели два огромных камня с явным намерением раздавить скелет – но скелет махнул рукой, и камни полетели прочь.
Так, надо его чем-то отвлечь.
Тайный приказ стихии воды, тайный приказ стихии воздуха и тайный приказ стихии огня.
К скелету прямо из стены потек бурный поток воды. Скелет замахал руками и закачался. Порыв ветра чуть не унес его в сторону, а прямо из-под ног вознесся верх огромный факел огня!
А вот теперь, когда скелет занят сразу тремя делами – борется со сносящим с ног потоком воды, отгоняет ураган и подпрыгивает на жарком факеле, пошлем ему снова камень слева и камень справа!
Есть! Скелет пропустил камни – он их просто не увидел, и его сплющило с хрустом в костяную пыль!
_Ваш уровень 45. Вы победили врага в три раза выше своего уровня.
Уровень вашего безусловного приказа стихиям повышен до 6._ 
- Так это, это был босс данжа? – спросила я.
- Не похоже, - ответил Боратион. Он стоял поодаль со скрещенными на груди руками и наблюдал за моей войной со скелетом.
- А ты чего стоишь, как статуя, и не помогаешь?
- А зачем? Опасности для тебя не было, а уровни зарабатывать – ты должна была сама его одолеть.
- Ну и где тогда босс?
Боратион пожал плечами.
Ах да, мне же нужно проверить, что в тайнике. 
_БУММ!
Вами найден сетовый предмет «Великий магический кристалл-накопитель» из сета Царя Эльфов.
Не может быть украден, не может быть утерян.
Великий магический кристалл-накопитель увеличивает уровень используемых вами заклинаний и артефактов. Раз в 10 минут можно повысить уровень любого артефакта или заклинания до 200, раз в час – до 400._ 
- Время вышло, - постучал по руке Боратион. – Если ты хочешь нормально выспаться к завтрашнему бою, пора возвращаться!
- А Босс данжа?
- А черт с ним. Я так понимаю, сетовый предмет, который тебе был нужен, ты нашла. Вместе с парой каких-то дополнительных плюшек. Ну и пора домой, баиньки.
- Уровень всего 45, - наморщила я нос. – Я хотела бы его повысить до 50…
- Да после 40 уровня не бывает повышения 10 уровней за час, - возразил Боратион.
- У других не бывает, а у меня все бывает.
- Ну-ну… ладно, ищи своего босса, а я тут постою.
Я покрутилась пять минут, покидала камни весом в тонну в подозрительные места, но никаких новых проходов или тайников не открылось. Только волны пыли поднялись.

*Атака 3. Петр*

Итак, ларец. В ларце – карта. На карте обозначено белое пятно, посреди него – значок нужного места. Координат для телепорта нет!
Кстати, в момент открытия ларца мне выскочило такое системное сообщение:
_Внимание!
Вы стали врагом мага Ориона, уровень 220.
Маг Орион: уровень 220, единиц жизненной силы – 466700, защита от магических воздействий – 33400 единиц силы, защита от физических воздействий – 100%_ 
Интересно, как его победить? Или ну его нафиг? Но тут весь вопрос, не выскочит ли он сам со мной разбираться, когда я в указанное место приду.
Так, как же туда попасть? Пешком топать – слишком далеко. Даже если телепортироваться на последнюю известную точку – все равно далеко.
Придется нанимать кулбрулея.
Я телепортировался туда же, где в прошлый раз маг Боратион нанимал кулбрулея.
Где же этот гном?
Я зашел в какую-то лавку, торгующую всякой мелочью – кошельками, мелкими амулетами.
Ага, продавец гном – это хорошо.
- Уважаемый, - обратился я к гному, - я хочу нанять кулбрулея. Не подскажешь, где тут их нанимают?
- Нету тут никаких кулбрулеев, уважаемый, - ответствовал гном.
- Как же нету, когда я прошлый раз вместе с магом Боратионом сюда приходил!
- Так бы сразу и говорил, -изменил свое отношение гном. – Мы тут кому попало кулбрулеев не сдаем! Но нам нужно подтверждение от Боратиона!
- Да ради бога, пишите – Разрушитель 2031 хочет нанять кулбрулея.
Гном ушел в другую комнату.
Я поглазел на стены, которые были превращены в демонстрационные стенды с множеством украшения.
Гном вышел и озабоченно сказал:
- Боратион ответил, что человек ты достойный, но вот только управлять кулбрулеем не умеешь!
- А сложно научиться? Или нанять водителя?
- Научиться можно, только это не к нам – это в Гильдии Воинов учат. Нанять погонщика – тоже можно. Это будет стоить 2 тысячи золотых!
- Упс… а что так дорого?
- А то, что погонщики – неписи, а значит, они сдохнуть боятся.
Так, гном похоже игрок – только ник его скрыт.
- Ну что ж, придется раскошелиться…
- Это еще не все, - остановил меня гном. – Окончательная цена зависит от места, куда вы направитесь. Если место опасное, цена будет 4 тысячи золотых и плюс залог за кулбрулея – 18 тысяч золотых!
Я был огорошен. Ну цену в 4 тысячи я с трудом потянуть еще могу, а вот залог – уже нет.
Тут я вспомнил, что Юля где-то раздобыла волшебную кубышку, пополняющуюся каждый день Пограблю Юлю.
_Адресат: Ларинаэль.
Мне нужно арендовать кулбрулея, нужно 20 тысяч золотых.
Входящее:
А что, телепортироваться никак?
Адресат: Ларинаэль
На карте из сундучка, который мы прошлый раз забрали,  нет координат телепорта.
Входящее:
Хорошо. Только я бы советовала купить обучение у Гильдии, и кулбрулея тоже купить._
Я задумался. Купить – неплохая идея, если есть лишние деньги, но его же еще содержать надо!
_Адресат: Ларинаэль
Где содержать, как кормить? Не жирно ли будет – собственный кулбрулей?
Входящее:
Содержать можно в Гильдии воинов, всего за 100 золотых в месяц, это с кормежкой._
Я телепортировался на площадь перед Гильдией Воинов.
Направляясь ко входу, я увидел небольшую группу из 4 воинов в тяжелых доспехах, стоящих полукругом в некоторой задумчивости.
Когда я проходил мимо, один из воинов окликнул меня:
- Слышь, воин, вопрос есть, можешь поговорить?
Я подошел.
- Отчего же нет, могу.
- Меня зовут Крот, - он ударил мощной рукой в бронированной перчатке себя в грудь, железо гулко зазвенело.
- Разрушитель, - представился я.
- Мы нарыли интересный данж, но судя по всему, туда нужно идти впятером. Одного нам не хватает. Можешь поучаствовать?
- Хм, у меня свой квест есть… хотя… а что, если на взаимной основе? Я вам помогаю, вы – мне? И еще, доверяете ли вы первому встречному – ведь вы меня не знаете?
- Что за квест? А что до доверия – вот возьмем на дело и посмотрим. А у меня вообще глаз наметанный, я сразу вижу, можно человеку доверять или нет.
- Квест скрытый – на получение кое-какого сета.
- О-о! – воскликнул второй воин.
- Ого, - сказал Крот. – Вот это и показатель: любой дурак на скрытые квесты не нарывается, тут постараться нужно.
Я пожал плечами.
- Я иду в Гильдию Воинов, чтобы купить умение управлять кулбрулеем – на настоящий момент у меня есть карта, на которой есть указание на место – но без данных для телепорта.
- Тебе крупно повезло!  Вот наш друг Крыт – как раз имеет вторую роль - всадник кулбрулея! – и он указал на одного из своих друзей в рогатом шлеме.
- Ну что ж, это хорошо. А целитель и боевой маг в вашей группе есть?
- Есть, - пробасил Крот. – Он же, Крыт. Целитель. Боевой не нужен, есть свитки с мощными заклинаниями.
- Что, три роли сразу? – удивился я.
- А что, у меня уровень 102, я вполне имею право, - заявил о себе Крыт.
- Да ничего, просто не часто такое вижу, - улыбнулся я. – Хорошо, давайте попробуем поработать вместе…
- Надо не пробовать, а действовать! – сказал еще один участник. И представился: - Котовский.
Я пожал протянутую Котовским руку, сжал ладонь он не хило, но я мой персонаж был достаточно силен.
- Гуд, - сказал Котовский.
- Так, как будем действовать? 
- У тебя есть какие-то строгие сроки по скрытому квесту? – спросил Крот. Он явно был лидером этой группы.
- Да нет, строгих нету, просто у меня друг зазвал в клан – я там на испытательном сроке, а назревает заварушка. Поэтому сильно тянуть я бы не хотел.
- А почему знака клана нет? – удивился Крыт.
- Я ж говорю, на испытательном сроке.
- Ладно, сказал Крот. – Предлагаю такой вариант: сегодня мы идем в данж Жабье болото, у нас есть наводка на то, как попасть в скрытый уровень. Ты идешь с нами. А завтра мы посвятим время твоему скрытому квесту. Что там надо делать?
- Есть остров. На нем – потонувший замок.  В самой глубокой пещере этого потонувшего замка спит непробудным сном спящая прекрасная крольчиха, родоначальница всех кроликов Мунаунурна. Ее надо разбудить… но найдя карту, я стал автоматом врагом создателя этой карты, непися мага Ориона: уровень 220, единиц жизненной силы – 466700, защита от магических воздействий – 33400 единиц силы, защита от физических воздействий – 100%.
- Ух ты, - восхитился Крыт. – Я люблю такие сражения! Поборемся!
- Непись-маг 220 уровня? – удивился четвертый. – Не слышал о таком.
- А что, - пожал плечами Крот. – Игровые правила не запрещают. В скрытом квесте еще и не такое встречается! Ну так как – согласен?
- В принципе согласен, только давайте уточним: нам туда придется добираться на кулбрулеях. Я подкопил денюжку и собираюсь себе просто купить одного, а как быть с вами?
- А очень просто, - ответил без тени сомнения Крот. – Покупай тогда транспортного кулбрулея – он нас всех вместе может нести!
- Ладно. Тогда я готов!
_Приглашение в группу. Лидер – Крот. Распределение добычи – индивидуальное._
Принимаю.
Крот использовал свиток. И мы перенеслись на Жабье болото.
Я одел Шлем партизан Многоречья. 
- Так, внимание – враги: донница жирная – в 1 метре, сейчас выпрыгнет и бросится на Каверзу (имя игрока светилось над его головой). Акула болотная летающая – сидят в засаде на зюйд-зюйд-вест четыре штуки. За вон той кочкой притаилась Красава болотная, уровень 250.
- Ну ты даешь! – восхитился Крот.
- Так неинтересно, - прогудел обиженно Крыт. – Интересно, когда враги выскакивают внезапно…
- Да господь навстречу, - сказал я. – Не хотите – не буду говорить ничего!
- Не-не, - тут же возразил Крот, - мы ж тут подработать зашли, так что говори! Вот когда пойдем баловаться – другое дело.
Я активировал Молнию бога и Кулак Гаргантюа. Донница взлетела и напоролась на совместный хук Крота и Котовского. Не знаю, что за перчатки у них были, но мощный моб отлетел от них как тряпка! Донница вновь бросилась на меня.
- Молния бога! Кулак Гаргантюа! Увеличить силу удара в два раза! - Я взмахнул мечом и встретил нападаюшую донницу ударом меча
_Критический удар. Донница потеряла 50% жизни._
Акулы взлетели и напали на четверку богатырей. Те, не мешкая, выставили свои мощные кулачищи, облаченные в какие-то хитрые высокоуровневые латы, так что акулы отлетели, теряя зубы (именно теряя зубы – и выглядело это очень комично).
Ну а я занялся окончательной расправой с донницей, рубя ее мечом.
_Ваш уровень 40. Вы одолели врага выше своего уровня.
Вы получаете умение, повышающее уровень силы меча в 1,2 раза._
Герои покончили с акулами, и в следующий момент нас атаковала Красава болотная. Я пригнулся, пропуская над головой рой горящих комков, запущенный Красавой. Крот взмахнул свитком, и нас окружило мерцающее поле. Красава с размаху налетела на него, шмякнулась и заревела.
Котовский достал другой свиток и сказал:
- Отрыжка беса!
На Красаву посыпался дождь из синих стрел, каждая из которых, попадая в моба, уносила 100 единиц жизни и 10% защиты.
Крот снял поле, и четверка слаженным взмахом двух мечей отрубила мобу голову.
Мне перепало 2000 единиц опыта – так как я был в группе.
Да, после уровня 40 скорость набора уровней замедляется. Но тут мне повезло – поскольку я в группе с игроками почти 100-го уровня, мобы им выпадают соответствующие, а значит мне как участнику группы будет прилетать опыт от всех их действий. Я думаю, мой уровень сегодня поднимется весьма значительно!
Глянул в шлем.
- Внимание! К нам мчится что-то огромное… - не успел договорить, пригнулся, и на группу налетел… правильнее всего описать это существо как летучий кит. Правда, у него было еще четыре хвоста и я получил хвостом по спине, отлетел в сторону, упал в болото и стал тонуть.
_Доспех поврежден – повреждения 50%. Уменьшено количество единиц жизни – 50 единиц._
Блин, то ли вылезать из воды, то ли срочно выпить лекарство с дополнительными жизнями!
Я активировал свиток «Веревка», веревка вылетела из моей руки, обвилась вокруг какого-то дальнего дерева и стала вытягивать меня из засасывающего болота.
Я выхватил склянку с лекарством и одним махом выпил его.
И тут мне опять прилетело хвостом кита! Удар пришелся по наручам.
_Наручи Ноос отразили удар. Ваша жизнь уменьшена на 50%!_
Опять! Да чтоб тебя мыши съели!
Четверка силачей тем временем билась с монстром – у одного мечника уже был сломан меч, второй взлетел и попытался всадить меч в спину сверху, пока третий пускал стрелу за стрелой в морду.
Веревка лопнула от удара хвостом, но я уже был на кочке.
- Использовать умение увеличить силу свитка в два раза! Молния бога! Еще молния бога! Еще молния бога!
Кит разметал очередной раз четверку и повернулся ко мне.
- Кулак Гаргантюа!
Мобу 250 уровня мой кулак был что комариный укус.
Я вытащил свиток, который мне дали «на крайний случай», вообще-то я его хотел приберечь до босса локации.
- Проткни все!
Сила свитка была 200, однако поскольку я в одной из битв заполучил умение «Увеличить силу свитков в два раза», улар вышел 400-го уровня.
Моб взревел и стал заваливаться набок.
Тут подоспела и команда Крота – кто стрелами, кто мечом – добили моба. Я, естественно, то взмахнул мечом.
_Ваш уровень 41. Вы поразили моба в 5 раз выше своего уровня.
Ваше умение «Увеличить силу свитка» выросло и теперь вы можете увеличить силу свитка в 2,5 раза (но не более чем до уровня 400 единиц силы)
Ваш уровень 42. Вы поразили моба выше своего уровня, действуя в группе.
Вы получили умение «Взаимодействие»_
Хм, странное умение, надо будет потом почитать описание – что это такое.
Каверза с грустью рассматривал обломок своего меча. Затем он откинул его и вытащил из виртуальной сумки другой меч.
- Жалко Разящего, - сказал он. – У меча были неплохие статы.
- Так, может, починить можно? – спросил я.
- Нет, - ответил Каверза. – Там и очень дорого получится, и главное – на мече были руны. Они, как бы это сказать, разовые. Мне их наложили по случаю, в квесте. Обычный мастер такие руны наложить заново не сможет.
Крот сказал:
- Теперь спокойно идем туда, где было лежбище этого недо-кита и встаем в кружок!
Мы осторожно прошли, прыгая по кочкам, в логово. Вокргу логова были раскиданы кучи костей.
Встав в кружок и взявшись за руки, мы запели:
- Приди, верховный кот, приди!
- Увидь, что пятеро опять!
- Увидь, что пятеро стоят!
- Увидь, что выполнен завет!
Спев так три раза, при этом Котовский успел усомниться – а сколько раз этого козла надо звать? – мы почувствовали, что площадка вздрогнула и стала медленно погружаться вниз.
Заиграла торжественная музыка, чем-то отдаленно напоминающая Звездные войны.
Наконец мы погрузились в зал, освещенный множеством факелов.
Посреди зала стоял трон, на троне сидел Кот в сапогах и шляпе с пером.
- Привествую пришельцев, - сказал он хорошо поставленным голосом. – И прежде, чем мы будет говорить дальше, вы должны выдержать испытание!
Кот махнул рукой, и противоположные стены зала поползли на нас.
Крыт сказал:
- Стреляйте в Кота, быстро!
Все четверо активировали какие-то свитки, в Кота полетели – молния, порыв урагана, огромный камень, ядовитое облако. Я тоже кинул Молнию бога. Но чуть-чуть недолетев, все посланное просто исчезло.
Стены продолжали сближаться.
- Может, телепортироваться отсюда? – сказал я.
- Нельзя, - возразил Крот. – Обратно не попадем.
Крот вынул еще свиток, произнес:
- Дуболом! – и в воздухе вырос таран для пробивания крепостных стен. Таран быстро разогнался и ударил в стену.
Воздух загудел, и на землю просыпались обломки тарана.
- Не вышло, - констатировал Крыт. – Придется телепортироваться, стены близко!
Я вынул свиток телепорта.
_Вы не можете телепортироваться из этого скрытого уровня._

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (27.04.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

- Это что, мы тут все подохнем? – удивился Котовский.
- Вот черт! – Крот, похоже, сильно рассердился. – Пуляем всем, что есть!
Четверка друзей достала кучку свитков, однако ничего не помогло – даже колдовство «Смерть всем вокруг» 300-го уровня. Через минуту стены схлопнулись, и я возродился в своей Генеральной резиденции.
Плохо! Я возродился в одних подштанниках.
Все полезные предметы – Шлем партизан, Перчатки Ноос, наручи Убой Многорога – остались в чертовом подземелье!
_Адресат: Ларинаэль
Юля, меня тут убили, у тебя есть полчаса, пройти в одно скрытое место, чтобы я забрал все свои потерянные вещи?
Входящее.
Вообще-то нет, у меня тут война. Но для тебя найду.
Адресат: Крот.
Так, не знаю, что вы в подземелье потеряли, но думаю, много интересного. У меня есть друг-маг, быстро, через пять минут дуйте на логово кита!
Входящее.
Понял. Идем._
Я скинул координаты логова кита Юле. Через минуту мы возникли над головой кита. Четверка друзей – тоже. Нас держал воздух.
Выше всех парил красавец эльф со светящимся нимбом над головой и вращающейся надписью «Великий Архимаг Зари Свисс».  Кит поднял голову. Юля в обличье Архимага Свисса крикнула мужским голосом:
- Безусловный приказ стихии воды. Водоворот!
Вода взвыла. Кит 250-го уровня взвыл еще громче и был утянут водоворотом в глубину трясины.
Крот вытаращил глаза, похоже, всем прилетело по уровню.
- Вау. Скажи по секрету, как ты припахал к нашему делу этого сверхмощного Архимага? – спросил он шепотом.
_Ваш уровень 43. Ваша группа одолела моба-сторожа скрытого уровня менее чем за 1 секунду!_
Воздух отпустил нас, мы мягко спланировали на поверхность сухого пятачка.
- Нас должно быть пятеро, - покачал головой Крот.
- Очень хорошо, - сказала Юля. – Меня нет. – И исчезла.
- Ух! – воскликнул Котовский.
Мы опять запели эту дикую чушь насчет Кота, и земля стала погружаться.
Мы оказались внизу.
Кот сказал:
- Приветствую старых друзей! Эй, а где ваше оружие – что за неуважение, являться к Императору Котовасии в подштанниках!
Ну да, рассчитывая получить назад свою экипировку, я даже поленился одевать хоть что-то еще! Но вещей на полу почему-то не было….
Из воздуха возникла Юля. То есть тьфу, Ларинаэль.
- Давай, Кот, по-быстрому, мне некогда, у меня война!
Кот аж привстал от возмущения. Из стен навстречу друг другу вылетели два огромных камня и ударили в то место, где только что стояла Юля. Но ее там уже не было.
Она возникла за спиной Кота и сказала:
- Гроза боссов! А давай-ка побеседуем!
Кот подпрыгнул на своем троне и разразился противным мявом.
- Я сказала – поговори! - раздраженно крикнула Юля.
Кот посмотрел на потолок, и оттуда свалилась глыба. И… прошла сквозь Ларинаэль!
Кот сел на трон в прострации и поскреб лоб лапкой.
Кот посмотрел на нас, и стены зала стали опять сближаться.
Ларинаэль оказалась среди нас и произнесла:
- Безусловный приказ стихиям: перенести нас за стену с другой стороны!
_Отказано. Есть противоположный приказ Управления стихиями выше вашего уровня._
- Ой. Тогда Безусловный приказ стихиям: перенести нас вниз, ниже движущейся стены!
_Отказано. Есть противоположный приказ Управления стихиями выше вашего уровня._
- Да что за бес! Безусловный приказ стихиям: сделать стену прозрачной для нас и пройти сквозь стену!
_Отказано. Есть противоположный приказ Управления стихиями выше вашего уровня._
- Создать новое заклинание! Безусловный приказ стихиям и Менять суть вещей! Изменить суть помещения так, чтобы возникло новое пространство, поместить нас туда, а стены пройдут мимо него! 
_Создано новое заклинание – изменение структуры пространства! Выполнено!_
Воздух искривился, как в кривом зеркале. Мы тоже искривились. Пол стал выглядеть изогнутым, и схлопывающиеся стены прошли над нами! Раздался гул, и стены мгновенно вернулись на место!
_Ваш уровень 44. Вы вышли живым из 100%-но смертельной ситуации.
Вы получаете умение «Живее всех живых»_
- Приказ стихиям – перенести нас обратно в обычное пространство!
Мы вновь оказались на полу зала, и тут уже были все потерянные вещи.
Четверо друзей с криками радости схватили свои дорогие доспехи, я тоже вернул себе нормальный вид.
- Я побежала, у меня война, - крикнула Юля и исчезла.
Кот сидел ошарашенный.
Наконец он сказал то, что, как я понимаю, было положено по квесту:
- Приветствую вас, герои! Вы выполнили невыполнимое задание и можете требовать все, что захотите!
Крот выступил вперед и сказал:
- Я хочу получить легендарный сет!
Кот на троне взмахнул рукой, и с потолка к Кроту поплыли два предмета – меч и доспех, над ними висела надпись: «Сет царя Ломоноса, легендарный».
- Я хочу получить миллион золотых! – воскликнул Котовский.
Кот взмахнул рукой, и с потолка в сторону Котовского поплыла огромная куча золота.
- Я хочу получить бессмертие! – воскликнул Каверза.
В воздухе возник кулон с надписью «Личное бессмертие», подплыл к Каверзе и оделся ему на шею.
- Я хочу получить дополнительную роль – боевой маг! – воскликнул Крыт.
Кот на троне взмахнул рукой, и над головой Крыта возникла надпись: «Боевой маг, уровень 1»
Что же мне пожелать?
- Я хочу получить дополнительную роль – первосвященник Ушедшего бога!
Как я убедился, в игре простым мечником одиночке делать нечего – надо либо действовать строго в клане, а это скучно и к тому же не имеет смысла в том плане, зачем я вообще оказался в игре. Либо действовать в группе с мощным магом. Но светиться постоянной работой в паре с Юлей я не хотел. А ведь Первосвященник – тот же маг по возможностям!
Кот поглядел на меня и сказал:
- Невыполнимо. Уровень не позволяет.
- Хорошо. Я хочу получить … звание «Кандидат в первосвященники Ушедшего бога» с приложенными умениями священнослужителя – божественная заморозка и божественная защита!
Кот взмахнул рукой, и на меня наплыла маленькая коричневая шапочка.
_Вы получаете умения священнослужителя - божественная заморозка и божественная защита. Уровень умений равен вашему уровню. После достижения вами уровня 100 вам будет автоматически присвоена вторая роль «священнослужитель» в ранге «Первосвященник»_

*Атака 4. Маленькая победоносная война.*

Я стояла на маленькой площадке западной башни. Около меня стояли три лучника уровня около 80. Стрелы у них были заговоренные, как я поняла, бросив Взгляд Совы.
Разумеется, я заготовила Тайными приказами стихиям мощные «подарки» будущим нападающим, одев невидимость и использовав первый из пяти кулонов «Одно желание» - желание было: чтобы мои тайные приказы стихиям были невидимы никаким другим магам. 
Но главная моя надежда была на сетовый Кристалл-накопитель – без него мне с Архимагами и просто с очень высокоуровневыми магами не тягаться, даже и думать было нечего. А вот с Кристаллом – шансы появились!
В клане постепенно замирала суета: все встали на определенные руководством клана позиции.
Лучники заняли самые высокие позиции, плюс поднялись на висящую в воздухе платформу. Платформа стала невидимой. Ого! Вот так сюрприз! Нападающим он будет весьма неприятен!
На стены вокруг замка поднялись воины-мечники и низкоуровневые маги, а также маги-целители.
На главной площадке виднелось три мультимага: маг Нерон, маг Пассионарио и Архимаг Контур. Уровень 180. Архимаг держал в одной руке мой Посох Архимага.
Архимаг воздел руки, и все башни окутало переливающееся свечение – магическая защита.
На неровном поле перед главным входом в замок засветились странные огни.
- Действия начались! – комментировал, скорее всего для меня, стоящий рядом лучник Лорд 366.
Затем прямо из воздуха на поле выросли пять огромных башен, не ниже башен нашего замка.
Позади башен засветился огромный телепорт, и за несколько минут там возникло войско – ух ты, не меньше нескольких сотен воинов! Все воины носили рогатые разукрашенные шлемы.
- А почему бы не ударить в момент переноса? – спросила я.
Лучник пожал плечами.
- Видимо, телепорт надлежаще защищен. 
Взглядом Совы я увидела, что невидимая платформа с нашими лучниками медленно поплыла, огибая башни по далекой дуге, в сторону войска противника.
Над центральной башней стало сгущаться темное облако.
Архимаг Контур поднял Посох Архимага и что-то крикнул. Из Посоха вылетел яркий луч, уперся в облако, и облако с грохотом взорвалось, разлетевшись на мелкие облачка, которые тут же исчезли.
Я одела невидимость и приказала стихиям поднять себя в воздух. Приблизившись, я разглядела Взглядом Совы, что Архимаг противника, находящийся в центральной башне, был уровня 300! Пришлось истратить второй кулон на желание Стать Невидимой – ведь шапка-невидимка моя скрывала меня только от магов ниже моего уровня умножить на два. А это всего лишь 92 на данный момент.
На верхушках всех пяти башен противника показались маги. Они вскинули руки, и между всеми пятью магами возникла связь. Главный маг громко затянул какой-то речитатив.
Наши маги не дремали, башни стали обстреливаться молниями, порывами урагана, облаками ядовитых газов. Но все атаки разбивались о защиту. Наконец Архимаг противника перестал петь, и крикнул:
- Сезам, откройся!
Лучи взлетели с башен, превратились в огненных птиц и стремглав бросились к нашей защите.
Раздался чудовищный грохот, и защитное магическое поле лопнуло. Огненные птицы понеслись вниз, поджигая все на своем пути.
На башнях раздались крики, их услышала даже я, уже находясь в воздухе прямо рядом с самой левой башней:
- Защита разрушена! Мы проигрываем!
- Молчать! – крикнул Белиссимо. Его крик, усиленный магически, прокатился над всем замком. – Одна из защит уничтожена – ничего, сейчас поставим другую! 
Внезапно часть войска противника – две группы мечников по 200 примерно рыл – поднялись в воздух и стремглав понеслись к башням. 
Наш Архимаг не сплоховал – орудуя Посохом Архимага, он остановил движение, а другие мультимаги стали забрасывать летающую платформу файерболами. Архимаг же противника затянул новый речитатив!
Так дело не пойдет, сейчас они нас разгромят за пять минут!
Я вынула следующий кулон «Одно желание»
- Желаю! Пусть центральная башня врага взорвется! Дополнительно усилить желание Кристаллом! – и бросила кулон в воздух.
Местность потряс катастрофический взрыв! Сила Кулона, умноженная на силу Кристалла, превысила защиту башни! Отдельные камни разлетались с такой скоростью, что выбили несколько десятков деревьев на краю поля, а также посекли пару наших верхушек башен!
Зато магические платформы сразу потеряли силу и упали вниз, во двор нашего замка. С такой высоты вряд ли кто из мечников врага остался живой, однако к месту падения уже спешили наши мечники.
На месте взорвавшейся башни материализовался Архимаг противника – взрыв не убил его, только снес пару высокоуровневых защит.
Он внимательно осмотрел окрестности… и уставился на меня. А как же моя невидимость?
- Дебаф Косой взгляд! Кристалл-накопитель – придать дебафу уровень 200! Использовать «Одним махом семерых убивахом»!
- Взгляд смерти! Кристалл-накопитель – придать дебафу уровень 400!
Архимаг пошатнулся. Разбились последовательно четыре его сверхзащиты, но он был еще жив и страшно зол! Он протянул руку в мою сторону, и я мгновенно потеряла 1000 единиц жизни!
_Внимание! Вы потеряли 1000 единиц жизни! Баф-аптечка – мгновенное восстановление! 
Магический бумераг отразил 50% атаки!
Вы подверглись атаке «Вытягиватель жизни» - каждую секунду вы теряете 100 единиц жизни!_ 
Маг завыл – его магия бумерангом упала обратно на него! Он наколдовал это ужасно противное заклинание с потерей жизни и теперь сам завертелся ужом, пытаясь его развеять.
- Гроза небес! Кристалл-накопитель – придать дебафу уровень 200! Использовать «Одним махом семерых убивахом»!
С небес шарахнула мощнейшая молния, причем по всем четырем  башням и по Архимагу!
- Коготь совы! Кристалл-накопитель – придать дебафу уровень 200! Использовать «Одним махом семерых убивахом»!
- Кулон «Одно желание»! Телепортировать Архимага в озеро лавы или огня!
- Кулон «Одно желание»! Запретить Архимагу телепортацию в течение 1 минуты!
Защита Архимага была разрушена моей предыдущей атакой, вокруг него завертелся телепорт и он унесся… в огненное море.
_Ваш уровень повышен до 47!
Внимание! Вы поразили одним махом четверых магов противника уровнем от 100 до 200!
Вы получаете умение Гроза небес 2 уровня! Его мощность теперь равна ваш уровень умножить на 2.
Ваш уровень повышен до 48!
Вы уничтожили Архимага уровнем 300!
Вы получаете умение Гроза подземелий 2 уровня! Его мощность теперь равна ваш уровень умножить на 2._
Тем временем еще несколько боевых магов уровнем пониже, сидящих на средних площадках оставшихся четырех башен, наколдовали огромные бревна-тараны, висящие в воздухе. Тараны понеслись к нашим стенам и ударили в них. Один из таранов развеялся по дороге – это поработал Архимаг. Но три остальных тарана гулко ударили в стены и ворота. Посыпались крошки камня – камень был заговоренный, но и тараны антимагические! Несколько наших воинов упало со стены в тех местах, где ударили тараны. Но стены устояли – только обломились зубцы. А вот воротам не повезло – таран вынес их, причем сразу и первые, и вторые – сразу за ними - ворота вместе с кучей воинов, стоящих за воротами, пролетел дальше и ухнул в стену главной башни. 
Основное войско пришло в движение, лучники врага стали посылать тучи стрел, а мечники побежали к снесенным воротам.
- Активировать заготовленные заранее тайные приказы стихиям! – приказала я.
Земля вздыбилась и завязалась узлами. Мечники пачками проваливались в ямы, со дна которых взметнулись огромные языки пламени. Взвился ураган, завертел все стрелы лучников и кинул их обратно, прямо в них самих.
Башни заскрипели, но устояли – в них была вложена магия выше моей, даже выше приказа стихиям.
- Безусловный приказ стихии огня – пожрать башни! – приказала я. – Кристаллу усилить действие стихии до уровня 200!
Взвились факелы огня, прожигая башни насквозь. Через минуту все оставшиеся в башнях маги были поджарены, защита разрушилась, и башни провалились в ямы. Ямы наполнились водой. И все это медленно погрузилось в землю.
- Безусловный приказ стихии земли – разровнять место и вернуть туда травку, как было час назад!
Земля выровнялась и покрылась веселой зеленой травкой.
На стенах замка сгрудились все, кто не погиб при предыдущей атаке противника – мечники, лучники и маги.
Я убрала невидимость, хм, включила вид красавца эльфа со светящимся нимбом над головой и вращающейся надписью «Великий Архимаг Зари Свисс» и медленно поплыла к замку. Народ зааплодировал и закричал «Урра!»
- Ура Свиссу! Ура герою! – орали бойцы. Маги смотрели настороженно, а уж про Белиссимо и говорить нечего – он вообще прищурился, как Ленин на буржуазию.
Я подняла кулак, вернее Свисс поднял кулак, и в небо взлетел разноцветный фейерверк (хорошо я озаботилась этим заклинанием накануне, купив у Боратиона – он при этом мерзко хихикал, вручая свиток).
Подлетев к замку, я приземлилась на верхнюю площадку главной башни возле Белиссимо.
- Чем обязан вашей помощи? – сухо спросил он.
- Пошли внутрь, - сказала я. – Разговор конфиденциальный.
Мы пошли в малый приемный зал. За нами шли Пассионарио, Контур и Нерон.
Зайдя в зал и закрыв двери, я сказала: 
- Это личина. Очень качественная и высокоуровневая. Я не хочу светиться на весь Глобалнет. – я сняла личину.
- Ларинаэль? – изумленно воскликнул Белиссимо. – Что за хрень!?
- А что за хрень? Это вместо спасибо что ли? Ну нашла я пару артефактов, проходя скрытый данж, и решила клану помочь! Что не так?
- То не так, - встрял басом Контур, - что мы, высокоуровневые маги, использовали бы артефакты более рационально! Ведь сила удара одновременно пропорциональна и силе артефакта, и силе того мага, который его использует! Мы бы потратили в два раза меньше артефактов, используя свои высокие уровни!
- 48-й уровень, однако, - пробормотал Нерон. То ли недовольно, то ли завистливо… а чего ему завидовать – у него-то уровень 120! Не понимаю…
- Ну, господа, тогда вы сами свои проблемы решайте, - обиделась я. – А я, наверно, как только достигну уровня 60, так и пойду прочь, согласно нашему договору.
- Не надо горячиться, - примирительно сказал Нерон.
- Что за договор? – прогудел удивленно Контур.
- Ну я же говорил несколько дней назад, Посох мы получили от Ларинаэль в обмен на особый договор…
- Ах да, что-то такое припоминаю, - недовольно поморщился Контур.
- А что за артефакты это были? – полюбопытствовал Пассионарио.
- Кулон «Одно желание».
- Идиотка! – схватился за голову Белиссимо.
- Почему это идиотка? – мне эти люди нравились все меньше.
- Потому, что его использовать надо не так! Ты бы спросила хоть перед войной! Ему надо приказать открыть Портал Нечисти – и на противника посыплется такое количество высокоуровневых мобов, что он про нас и забудет – ему будет не до нас!
- Ну… так и так башни разрушены, противник повержен…
- Так ты сколько кристаллов использовала?
- Три! – про один кристалл на мою невидимость и еще один на неопознаваемость магии стихий я решила не говорить.
- Вот и балда! А мы бы ограничились одним – и враг был бы настолько занят мобами, что и забыл про нападение!
- А еще какие артефакты? – спросил Нерон.
- А еще – умения боевой магии уровня 30, полученные в скрытом данже – Косой взгляд, Взгляд смерти, а также 6 уровень владения стихиями!
- Фи, - поморщился Контур. – Какое неравномерное развитие – 6 уровень владения стихиями должен быть у мага уровня 100!
Пассионарио пожал плечами.
- Уровни дают в основном за боевые действия, а Ларинаэль – не боевой маг, так что все нормально. Ненормально только то, что по логике игры воевать должны маги боевые, а не маги стихий – иначе вот и получается такая ерунда.
- Я не понимаю, как маги не увидели заготовленные тайные приказы стихиям, - подал реплику Контур.
Белиссимо пожал плечами.
- Игровая механика достаточно хитрая, смотри, уровень основной роли Ларинаэль – 48, но в данном случае плюсуется уровень боевой магии – а это 30, итого уровень силы приказа стихиям – 78, к тому же вступает в действие коэффициент уровня приказа стихиям…
- Архимаг был уровня 300, - покачал головой Контур.
- Я отдавала тайный приказ, находясь в Шапке-невидимке, возможно это тоже повлияло, -сказала я.
- Так-так, а говоришь – никаких артефактов больше? – Подковырнул Нерон.
- Ну я имела в виду – боевых – никаких! – про Кристалл этим жуликам знать совершенно не обязательно.
- А какая разница? И то, и другое стоит денег!
- А-а, я поняла – вы не играете, вы деньги делаете! – воскликнула я недовольно.
- Наконец дошло! – иронично воскликнул Пассионарио. - Сколько лет для этой догадки понадобилось?
- А-э… - я растерялась, я как-то не думала, что это именно так – скорее со злости сказала. – Но я-то – играю!! Мне игра нужна, фан, положительные эмоции! Я, честно говоря, срать хотела на ваши деньги – у меня их мало, но на капсулу хватает – а остальное – я просто играю! – Я разозлилась и высказала прямо то, что думаю. Хотя, наверно, зря – умные люди всегда не говорят все, что думают, как мама всегда говорила.
Белиссимо стукнул по виртуальному стоку виртуальным кулаком и вскочил.
- Тогда, как только получишь уровень 60 – убирайся вон из клана!
Пассионарио схватил его за рукав:
- Стой, Бел, стой. Нам же гораздо выгоднее пользоваться Посохом Архимага, чем отпускать Ларинаэль!
- Я все поняла, - сказала я. – Ноги моей после уровня 60 в вашем клане не будет! – я повернулась и вышла. Жаль, тут нельзя сильно хлопнуть дверью – дверь зачарованная, открывается и закрывается с тупой торжественностью, то есть тупо медленно.
Вслед донесся возглас Белиссимо:
- Сегодня же сдать все, что взято из кланового хранилища, обратно!

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (11.05.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

*Глава 9. Последствия войны.*

*Атака 1. Петр. Пути победы намечены*
_Входящее
Надо поговорить. Крот
Адресат: Крот
Где и когда?
Входящее
Сайонтвилл. Улица Кротов. Кафе «У Крота Провидца»_
Интересно. Интересные ребята – у меня сразу появилось несколько идей.
Не похоже, что эта группа воюет просто так, ради удовольствия. А похоже, что они зарабатывают на этом – а тогда могут и знать нужных мне людей в реале.
Я переместился в Сайонтвилл. Вот преимущество виртуала – не нужно метро, не нужно автобуса, не нужно такси – нужно знать место на карте, и можно мгновенно туда переместиться!
Кафе «У Крота Провидца» располагалось, естественно, в подвале – кроты же подземные жители!
Оформление кафе соответствовало названию – на стенах разные картины «провидения» крота – то есть край глаза крота, или край его носа – и картина того, что он провидит: сражения военные и магические, извержения вулканов, падения метеоритов… зрелищно, а что.
При этом картины не статические – у нас в реале пока таким нас не балуют: картины движущиеся – маг непрерывно извергает молнии, вулкан – лаву, метеорит несется, разрывая облака…
- Приветствую героев, - поднял я руку, подходя к столику, отделенному от зала легкой драпировкой, за которым сидела известная мне четверка.
Крот и его друзья по очереди привстали и пожали мою руку.
- Как ты смотришь на то, чтобы пересечься в реале? – взял быка за рога Крот.
- Отрицательно, - с ходу выдал я. И, увидев, как напряглись ребята, добавил:
- По двум причинам. Первая проста и должна быть вам понятна: я не в одной из столиц (для зарубежного читателя напомню, что исторически сложилось – столицу в России два раза переносили из Москвы в Петербург/Ленинград и обратно, в результате все россияне знают, что оба города – столицы).
Котовский откинулся на спинку кресла – видимо, ему и этой причины хватило.
- Эх, - огорченно ударил по спинке кресла Крот. – Я не привык доверять виртуальному образу. Серьезные дела лучше обговаривать в реале.
- А как же амулеты абсолютной глухоты? – спросил я.
- Доверий, но проверяй, - отозвался пословицей Каверза. – Игроки, положим, могут и не услышать, а админы – наверняка.
- Увы, - развел руками я. – Я в маленьком городке. Ехать в Москву или Питер просто так – нет ни времени, ни денег. Ну вы хоть намекните, в чем дело… или давайте я отгадаю?
Я взял листик бумаги и написал:
«А что, написанное тоже админы могут отследить?»
Четверка переглянулась.
- Мнуу… - протянул Крот.
- Ладно, - сказал Котовский. – В конце концов со мной тоже в виртуале перетерли, и ничего не случилось. Короче… ты наверно уже догадался, в чем вопрос?
- Догадался… только я люблю четкость – догадался-то я догадался, а вот договариваться нужно четко и конкретно.
- Наш человек, - уважительно пробасил Крыт.
- Короче… - Котовский активировал амулет глухоты. – Мы стараемся найти и проходить скрытые квесты, в которых всегда есть много очень полезных вещей, а полученные полезные вещи – продавать на черном рынке, который давно образовался вокруг игры, за, естественно, наличные, а не игровые деньги. Но часто бывает, что по условиям квеста нужна пятерка… квесты на четырех – тоже очень распространенные, мы их уже много прошли, но у нас в загашнике уже есть несколько наводок на скрытые квесты, которые нужно проходить впятером. Как ты на это смотришь?
- Положительно я на это смотрю, - ответил я. – но у меня есть, в свою очередь, другое предложение.
- Это какое? – сразу поскучнел Крот.
- А вот какое. У меня… скажем так, случились некоторые неприятности в реале. И я вынужден был уйти… у знакомых скажем так – в капсулу с практически непрерывным пребываем. Мне нужен выход на человека, который не деньги мне будет платить, а по крайней мере после того, как я найду достаточно интересного лута – поможет мне с неприятностями разобраться.
- Да ну в пенек, - недовольно скорчил физиономию Каверза, - командир, не соглашайся. Это как гиря на ногах…
- Ну гиря не гиря, - вступился за меня Котовский, - надо просто уяснить, что за неприятности и умеет ли этот Разрушитель правильно делить жизнь и игру. Мух от котлет, скажем так.
- Хммм… - задумался Крот. – Ну… ладно, но мы тебя еще проверим. В реале. 
- Не засланный ли я казачок от администрации? – спросил я. – Да не получится: как раз в опасении, хотя бандит и мелкий, но мог пригласить хакера – мой знакомый компьютерщик что-то сделал с интернет-адресом, что именно – не знаю, но вычислить меня по интернет-адресу невозможно!
- О как! – неприятно удивился Крыт. – А как же…
- Давайте подумаем логически, - предложил я. – Если бы я был казачок от админов, то скорее всего этот был бы нанятый дядя, например детектив, который имеет и в реале нормальный адрес – давайте, проверяйте! И ничего не найдете. А вот как раз поскольку у меня есть проблема, я свой адрес и скрыл…
Крот в задумчивости пожал плечами.
- А проблему твою, значит, твой дружок решить не смог?
- Так он же компьютерщик, а не крутой и знакомых крутых не имеет!
- Адреса умеет подменять только администрация, - сказал Крыт.
- Не факт, - ответил Каверза. – Если например его друг как раз в работает компании, которая на месте, в этом маленьком городке, является партнером Глобалнета и устанавливает капсулы – уж хороший мастер как раз тоже может такую вещь провернуть, я просто это знаю.
- Что решаем, други? – спросил Крыт.
- А что решать, - отозвался Котовский. – Если это админы, они и так на нас вышли – надо или прекращать нашу деятельность, или есть риск огрести… и игре – забанят, в реале – по ситуации. Могут и накостылять. А если нет – значит, мы подобрали пятого участника!
- Я могу сказать, - добавил я. – Мне неинтересны люди, которым вы сбываете товар. Ведь если бы я был детектив – я бы это и стремился узнать! А мне как раз нужен другой человек – который мою проблему сможет решить!
- Логично, - признал Каверза.
- Хорошо, - решился наконец Крот. – было бы идеально, если бы у тебя не было никаких проблем. Но жизнь есть жизнь, у нас у всех есть какие-то свои проблемы. Так что – с этого момента мы квесты на пятерых проходим вместе! А с нужным человечком мы тебя сведем… только вот незадача – такого рода нужные человечки любят разговаривать в реале, а не в игре!
- Для такого дела придется и съездить в Питер или Москву, - пожал плечами я. – но по возможности – конечно, хотелось бы договариваться, не выходя из капсулы…
- Это вряд ли, - покачал головой Каверза. – Не факт, что такие люди вообще создают аккаунт в игре…
- Это как? – удивился я.
- А вот так.
Я подумал, а нафига тогда такому человеку игровые достижения, но решил промолчать и не изображать из себя идиота – значит есть кое-что, что я просто не знаю и не надо выставлять себя менее умным, чем оно есть.

*Атака 2. Наезд.*

Локация «Кривые гномьи ворота». Курирует локацию клан  Соколы Аристократии. Собственно, локация очень удобная для новичков уровня от 10 до 30 – множество данжей с мелкими монстрами, можно быстро развиваться, обтачивать умения, причем разные – и лучников, и мечников, и магов – так как в локации есть поля и горы, лес, луг и речка.
Над всем царит огромный исторический Замок Короля Пафнутия – согласно легенде, был здесь такой король-полуорк, а на землях вокруг располагались деревни. Теперь остались только заброшенные развалины деревень, а вот замок продолжает пребывать в хорошем состоянии – им заведует солидный клан, поддерживающий боеспособность замка.
Однако, по-видимому, замок это нравится не только Соколам.
Придравшись к каким-то формальностям, клан Могучие Коршуны объявил, что будет атаковать замок по всем правилам военного искусства.
Итак, на верхушках башен скапливаются маги Соколов, на площадках пониже – лучники, прикрытые специальными навесами и магическими пологами, на толстенных стенах – мечники, а за воротами в первом двору – всадники Кулбурелеев.
На поле напротив замка начали раскрываться зонты телепортов, и под ними стали появляться осадные машины, лучники, всадники и мечники противника. В воздухе появились парящие шары со спрятанными внутри магами.
Среди защитников – Архимаг Гендальф, маги уровнем выше в эту локацию не прибыли. Вероятно, для перестраховки остались в клановом замке. Маг Гендальф создал несколько абсолютно невидимых шаров, с невидимостью уровня 400, внутри которых расположились воины – Петр, Сатрап, Росомаха и Копытко. Воины вызвались добровольно, так как их задача была скорее магическая, но дело в том, что архимаг противника мог учуять мага даже в шаре с невидимостью 400, поэтому решили применить военную хитрость – а шарах спрятались воины, напичканные магическими амулетами под самую завязку.
Маги противника начали пробную пристрелку – молния уровня 100 по воротам замка… молния уровня 200 по куполу ближайшей башне замка… пока безрезультатно.
Архимаг – как разглядел Гендальф, архимаг носил имя Северин и имел уровень 293 – начал колдовать, напевая что-то под нос и разводя руки. В небе начало собираться багровое облако. Гендальф воздел руки и сказал:
- Рег! Рег! Рег!
Над верхушками башен замка возник мираж – вторые верхушки башен, повыше первых метров на 50.
И вовремя – багровое облако превратилось в реку лавы, которая потекла вниз, на … миражи! Миражи стали взрываться, вместе с попавшими на них реками лавы. В конце концов вся лава ушла на миражи.
Архимаг противника вновь затянул речитатив, а Гендальф решил не ждать его результата – ударил по шару противника:
- Скипетр Державы! Удар 400!
Слева и справа шара, в котором сидел Архимаг противника, появились две огромные палицы. Они размахнулись и ударили по шару. Раздался громкий звон – палицы рассыпались, шар слегка помялся и засверкал, но остался цел.
Гендальф крикнул:
- - Паровоз Дока!
В воздухе появился паровоз, похожий на тот, на котором катался Док из фильма «Назад в будущее». Со всего размаха он налетел на шар архимага противника, поддел его и умчался прочь! Через секунду вдали вспыхнул огромный, похожий на ядерный, гриб взрыва. Северин же без проблем телепортировался на открытое место посреди своего войска.
Шары противника начали движение. Маги Соколов стали осыпать защитные поля, которые накрывали рать и магов противника, молниями, ударами молотов, падением скал, однако магия противника оставалась непробиваема.
- Да сколько денег они в защиту вложили? – раздосадованно воскликнул Гендальф.
Гендальф начал создавать сверх-шар, огромный, оранжевый и накачанный энергией.
Шары противника тем временем приблизились к стенам замка, и с шаров потекла какая-то жижа. Там, где она падала на стены, камень стен начал вспучиваться, трескаться и рассыпаться в песок. Осадные орудия начали приближаться.
Гендальф дал отмашку, и невидимые воины в шарах Соколов поплыли к войску противника. Войско тем временем пришло в движение и начало двигаться вперед.
Петр кинул вверх, в облако, амулет «метеорит».
В небе возник метеорит. Свистя, он начал резко снижаться. Магам, включая Северина, пришлось прекратить обстрел замка и совместными усилиями кастовать защиту войска. Метеорит ударил в защиту, грохот заложил уши, однако метеорит рассыпался в пыль.
Росомаха рассыпала над осадными орудиями шарики «Смерть в глубине»
Когда магическую защиту чуть-чуть ослабили на мгновенье, чтобы орудие могло выпустить огромный каменный снаряд, полетевший со скоростью ветра в сторону стен, «Смерть в глубине» просочилась внутрь и там завертелся водоворот, унесший всю обслугу под землю.
Каменные Снаряды, выпущенные орудиями, ударили по стенам. Стены вздрогнули, но устояли.
Маги в прозрачных шарах вновь вернулись к своему занятию – постепенному разрушению стен замка.
Гендальф вынул артефакт «Убой сверхмага» и кинул его в ближайший шар противника. Шар загорелся и стал съеживаться. Находящийся там маг завопил, и через минуту от шара остался только дымный след.
Тем временем Росомаха кинула в небо амулет «скрытый дождь кислоты»
Дождь появился внезапно прямо над воинами противника. Видимо, поле защиты не защитило их от магии стихий, и кислота пролилась на врага. Мечники завопили и попытались прикрыться щитами, но бесполезно! Это удар оказался очень чувствительным – полегло примерно 15 процентов всех воинов врага!
Сатрап приблизился к одному из шаров с магом противника, вынул амулет «Кисть художника» и бросил его во врага. Шар противника засветился голубой краской, и вся та зловредная смесь, которая текла из шара на стену крепости, разрушая ее, вдруг развернулась и затекла внутрь шара!
Находящийся внутри маг завопил, запрыгал… и не успел остановить ничего предпринять. Шар без мага постепенно начал терять свои очертания и растворился в воздухе.
Северин, внимательно наблюдающий за битвой, стоя на земле, заметил, откуда был произведен бросок. Он наколдовал «Увидеть всё» и протянул руку в направлении невидимого шара, в котором был Сатрап.
Шар засветился и стал видимым.
Сатрап тут же вынул связку артефактов и закричал:
- Проткни все! Усилено кристаллом манны!
- Убой магов! Усилить кристаллом манны!
- Стрела смерти! Усилить кристаллом «желание» до максимального уровня!
С Северина слетали защита за защитой. Разлетелась в прах  «Защита северного ветра», уровень 200. Распалась и, вспыхнув, сгорела «Защита дерева жизни». Потеряла 50% «Сверхзащита архимагов»
Но Северин был здоров и бодр, как и в начале сражения.
Он протянул руку, и Сатрап мгновенно потерял 1000 единиц жизни. 
Тем временем Петр развесил в воздухе, облетев почти всё войско противника, шарики «Кудесник духов шамана»
Приплыв к самому архимагу Северину, он разжал кулак, из которого упали последние 10 шариков, и скомандовал «Пли»!
Северин запрыгал, сжигая на лету миллионы мелких стрелок – из каждого шарика вылетели по 10 тысяч ядовитых стрелок, способных преодолеть уровень 200 защиты.
Наконец поняв, что ему не справиться – он телепортировался за пределы поля.
Что же касается остальных воинов, то стрелки поразили почти все войско врага – упали отравленными не менее половины мечников и лучников.
Тем временем Гендальф скастовал истинно архимагическое заклинание – огромный таран в небесах. Таран стал падать вниз, распался на 8 таранов  и со всего маху ударил по прозрачным шарам магов врага!
Шары взорвались, оставляя после себя зловонный оранжевый дым.
Гендальф перенес прямо на поле группу из 20 воинов-операторов Кулбрулея, и Кулбрулеи набросились на выживших мечников противника! Избиение младенцев, - пробормотал Петр.
Тем временем Копытко стал рассеивать над лучниками врага пыль «Нет дыхания».
Пыль прочно оплела магическую защиту и после того, как тот же Копытко разбросал, находясь в невидимом шаре, кристаллы «Конец магии» - защита вспыхнула и отключилась! Последние Лучники вдохнули пыль «Нет дыхания» и попадали замертво.
И тут из небес ударила стрела противника – «Стрела Власти»!
Стрела пробила шар и ударила в Копытко. Увы, сила стрелы была такова, что шар не выдержал – воин отправился на возрождение.
 Еще одна «Стрела Власти» - и поражен шар Росомахи!
Петр поглядел в свой Шлем партизан и увидел, что маг Северин стоит прямо под ним, невидимый никем, и смотрим в какой-то хитрый артефакт, позволяющий увидеть невидимое.
Петр решил:
- Помирать, так с музыкой! – и активировал амулет, имеющийся у него на совсем крайний случай – «Тут выгорает всё» 500 уровня.
Вспышка была ярче солнца. Шар Петра превратился в дым, но вместе с ним превратился в дым и Архимаг Северин!
- Ура! - завопили защитники замка, члены клана Соколы Аристократии.
Однако они рано радовались.
Внезапно прямо под ними, по дворе замка, начала проваливаться земля!
Из-под земли появились морды, похожие на динозавров, а с них посыпались сотни мечников уровня 100 и выше! Сражение закипело внутри территории замка.
Все предыдущие атаки были лишь отводом глаз – пока враги атаковали со стороны поля и с воздуха, их другие маги подтачивали подземную защиту. Подточили – и прорвались подземные твари врага!
Гендальф крутился как заведенный – в морду каждого динозавра-голема кидал мощнейшее средство Архимага – дебаф «Сжечь голема»!
Голлем трещал, загорался и тлел, однако мечники успевали спрыгнуть с горящего голема во двор.
Скоро стало понятно, что двор заполнен врагом – мечники Соколов отступили в башни замка.
Гнедальф свел руки и произнес – «Аффра заффара ку!»
И по двору пронесся огненный шторм.
Но примерно половина воинов имела защиту и устояла.
- «Аффара пуффара вон!» - крикнул Гендальф.
Во дворе замка воздух превратился в воду. Еще часть мечников не успела среагировать и погибли, но остальные всплыли.
И самое плохое то, что успели заложить динамит вокруг башен!
Через минуту башни потряс громоподобный взрыв! Одна башня сильно наклонилась… тут около нее возник маг противника и крикнул:
- Земли нет!
Из-под башни пропала земля, и башня полетела вниз…
Входящее.
Соколы, сдавайтесь! Не надо разрушать замок до основания – это неприлично!
Гендальф заскрипел зубами и ответил:
Адресат: Бесстрашный.
Уничтожение одной башни – еще не победа! Рано сдаваться!
Тем временем возле второй башни телепортировалась четверка слабых магов.
Гендальф кинул на них дебаф «Обездвижить», однако они успели бросить к подножию башни связку артефактов. Через секунду артефакты сработали – один был «Безмагия» 300 уровня, убивший защиту башни, второй - «Преврати камень в воду» 340 уровня, третий – «Открой подземное русло» 288 уровня. Основание башки превратилось в воду, которая утекла в подземное русло. Потеряв основание, оставшаяся часть башни рухнула, вздыбив огромную кучу пыли и похоронив находящихся в ней игроков.
- Командир, они сильнее, - сказал появившийся возле Гендальфа Брик. – Надо уходить.
- И оставить им замок и всю локацию? – рассердился Гендальф.
- Смысл? – спросил Брик. – Они уже во дворе. Выкурить их отсюда можно, но замок будет окончательно разрушен. А это действительно некрасиво и не принято в игре. Захваченный замок можно отбить, а вот восстановить разрушенный – много дороже, дольше и труднее. 
Гендальф минуту подумал, помрачнел и скомандовал:
- Опустить флаг Соколов Аристократии с главной башни! Мы уходим!

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (08.01.2017)

----------


## Архимаг

*Атака 3. Коршуны и их дела*

В большом зале с широкими окнами, в которых, тем не менее, были вовсе не виды на парк вокруг замка – а изображения, искусно имитирующие парк вокруг замка, ибо зал был искусно спрятан глубоко под землей, а вели в зал только телепорты – собрались несколько важных шишек из клана Могучие Коршуны. А также пара гостей – один из них Второй князь клана Великие Лесничие Анандиорель.
- Итак, что мы имеем, - подытожил ближайшие события Кланлидер Бесстрашный.
- На удивление, проверка клана Соколы Аристократии ничего не дала – они не применили ничего запретного, да, были использованы мощные артефакты – но все в пределах известных, больше того, мы хорошо подготовились именно потому, что заслали шпионов и те рассказали, какие самые мощные артефакты есть в распоряжении Соколов, в их спецхране. В общем, общее впечатление таково, что это – не клан, поддерживаемый Администрацией, а просто обычный, довольно мощный, но обычный игровой клан. Самое главное в том, что замок в интересной локации они позорно потеряли!
- Вместе с тем, неожиданно обнаружилось, что подуськиваемые нами кланы Бесстрашные Совы и Сорвиголовы  не смогли одолеть обычный клан Имперские драконы! Но тут есть нюанс. В сражение вмешался некий Архимаг Свисс – отсюда вопрос, кто что знает об этом Архимаге? Кстати вопрос отделу информации – как там с поиском мага?
- С поиском мага всё плохо, - отозвался мужчина в черном пиджаке и галстуке в полосочку. – Мы попробовали определить адрес, с которого должен идти обмен информацией, и встали в тупик – такое впечатление, что информация идет через большую группу прокси, то есть достаточно хорошо защищена от отслеживания.
- Так что, это маг – из администрации? – поднял бровь Бесстрашный.
- Не факт, - отозвался мультимаг Саурон. – Я когда вошел в игру, даже еще на зная о своей будущей роли в нашем клане – озаботился тем, что сигнал из моей капсулы идет через несколько прокси. Таким образом, отследить меня весьма затруднительно! Так что из этого только следует, что этот игрок достаточно перестраховался, чтобы вот так запросто можно было найти его в реале. О том, что это – человек Администрации, вот так напрямую никак вывод сделать нельзя. Просто инфромации о его защищенности недостаточно для такого вывода.
- Но подозревать – можно? – спросил кланлидер.
- Подозревать можно все, что угодно, - отозвался Саурон. – Но в данном случае – вмешательство слишком грубое, а самое главное – на очень второстепенном участке действий, который администрации, извиняюсь, нахрен не уперся. Я бы все-таки больше грешил на наглого пацана богатенького папаши, который защищен от отслеживания вот просто так – потому что богатенький папаша перестраховался. В силу своего бизнеса и богатства. А к администрации он может вовсе не иметь вообще никакого отношения. Вы же посмотрите, как он беспардонно кидал мощные артефакты, да еще иногда и нерационально их использовал! Уж сотрудник администрации прекрасно знает, как использовать казалось бы простой артефакт, но так, чтобы доставить максимум неудобств! А тут было растрачено артефактов… если их продать на черном рынке – на несколько тысяч долларов! Какой дурак из администрации так бы их тратил?
Кланлидер слегка смутился.
- Хм… Действительно, странно… но может они просто договорились с человеком со стороны?
- Так и человеку со стороны объяснили бы, как наиболее рационально использовать артефакты!
- Ну а если это как раз своего рода маскировка?
- Допустим… но дело в том, что артефакт «Одно желание» сто раз описан на форуме, посвященном GlobalNet! Он довольно редкий, да, но не исключение – за время игры его находили раз 120! И использовать его так, как он использовал – мог только полный придурок! Который просто не читает форум и не знает, что если например в каком скрытом данже ему выпали эти артефакты – на них либо можно сделать деньги, либо ОДНИМ артефактом остановить всё наше вторжение! Ведь и для нас это фронт был второстепенным, и мощных защит, а также мощных магов там не было! А что делает этот придурок? Рассыпает аж три штуки «одно желание», а потом лупит обычными молниями! Нет, я не думаю, что это администрация. Это – просто игрок!
- Тогда его надо найти и пригласить в наш клан…
- Я против. Нам не нужен придурок в клане! Кроме того, такие молодые люди обычно неуправляемы – тут ему чья-то физия не понравится, и он начнет кидаться мощными заклинаниями!
- Ну и как его нейтрализовать7 – раздраженно вопросил Бесстрашный.
- А никак. Тьфу на этих Имперских драконов, они не присутствуют в наших главных планах.
- Не согласен, - подал реплику Второй князь Анандиорель. – Мы уже столкнулись с дурой, которая просто почем зря разгромила нашу группу агров. И смылась кстати от Саурона. Вот еще один придурок – а если таких придурков станет много в игре, они будут мешать нам еще похуже, чем игроки, нанятые Администрацией. 
- Это чем же они нам станут мешать? – прищурился Саурон.
- Неожиданностью! Они же непоследовательны – и их таким образом нельзя просчитать! Действия Администрации просчитать можно. А действия придурков – никогда! Они могут объявиться в самый неподходящий для нас момент и сорвать важное намеченное дело!
- Так-то оно так, - вздохнул Саурон. – Но придурков в Глобалнете – половина Глобалнета! Если за всеми за ними пытаться уследить…
- Не надо передергивать, - жестко возразил Второй князь. – Нам не интересны придурки уровня 10. А хотя бы и 100 – если это например Чиновники. Нам интересны придурки, имеющие роль Маг, уровень 100 и выше, кучу артефактов и шило в заднице! А таких не может быть сильно много! Ко всему прочему, Свисс – Архимаг, и вот такой придурок нам ОЧЕНЬ может помешать!
- Ну и как его ловить, если он защищен от взлома? – уныло спросил компьютерщик.
- А вот это не моя забота, - так же жестко продолжил Анандиорель.
- Хорошо, принято к сведению, господин Анандиорель, - нейтрально сказал кланлидер. – Мы займемся этой проблемой. Пошли дальше. Какие есть предложение по проверке Соколов Аристократии?
- Напасть наконец на их главный Замок клана?
- Скорее, возражаю, - тут же отозвался Второй князь. – вот там уже разведанных запасов артефактов такое количество, что может возникнуть встречный вопрос к нам – как это мы смогли противостоять? Я предлагаю продолжить работу по внедрению осведомителей в клан.
- Это делается, - ответил Саурон. – но чтобы осведомителю войти в доверие, нужно время. Они же не дураки, посвящать в свои секреты только что вступившего. Так что этот путь действенный, но требует длительного времени. А оно поджимает, наш план вступает в действие уже через месяц.
- Что известно насчет каких-то там нововведений, драконов? – спросил Кланлидер.
- Ничего нового, я все вам докладывал два дня назад, - тут же отозвался компьютерщик.
Кланлидер просто отмахнулся от него.
Второй князь Анандиорель медленно сказал:
- У меня зреет черное подозрение, что это и есть настоящий ответ Администрации.
- Как и почему? – тут же заинтересовался Бесстаршный. – Вернее, сначала почему, потом как?
- Потому, что правильный ход – всегда нестандартный. Мы ждем их ответа на внедрение нашими магами множества мощных мобов. А кто сказал, что они должны просто сидеть и ругаться? Или вычислять наших магов? Нестандартный ответ – ввод в игру в 10 раз более мощных монстров! Таким образом, весь наш расчет, что мы сможем продавать так сказать защиту от нами же сотворенных мобов рассыплется как карточный домик, ибо мобы в игре действительно станут на порядок круче!
- Ну станут, и что это даст в плане продажи защиты?
- А то, что либо прокачаться станет возможно быстрее, либо администрация же станет продавать защиту от своих монстров – а если их уровень выше наших, то эта защита автоматом станет защитой и от сотворенных нами! Мы остается с носом…
Бесстрашный выругался.
- Администрация – не дураки и не новички в бизнесе, - продолжил Второй князь Анандиорель. – И надо думать, они именно такой встречный ход и сделали. При этом конечно какой-то доход от нашего плана тоже будет, но в некое количество раз ниже планируемого.
- В три раза ниже планируемого – уже наша игра не стоит свеч, - мрачно спрогнозировал Саурон.
- Ну ладно, драконов нельзя ввести в игру моментально и много, - подытожил Бесстрашный. – Возможно, все не так плохо, как мы сейчас подумали. 
Он покинул совещание и вышел в другой кабинет. Там его ждал приглашенный для беседы кланлидер Имперских драконов Белиссимо.
- Бодрой игры, - приветствовал его Бесстрашный. За его спиной возник в тени, как мрачный призрак, Второй князь Анандиорель.
- Доброй… то есть бодрой, - отозвался Белиссимо.
- Я бы хотел уточнить пару моментов. Как вы хорошо понимаете, игра – это не только игра, это еще и бизнес. В данном конкретном случае мы представляем интересы клана Бесстрашные Совы.
- Я бы не хотел ссориться с вашим кланом, плюс одновременно с таким уважаемым кланом, как Великие Лесничие,  - осторожно сказал Белиссимо, поглядывая на Анандиореля.
- Приятно слышать. Тогда мне хочется предложить вам сотрудничать с нашим кланом в поисках некого Мага Света и Архимага Свисса, который помешал клану Бесстрашные Совы в вашем с ними конфликте. Взамен мы можем предложить вам очень неплохие свитки заклинаной против вновь появившихся высокоуровневых мобов в локациях, где раньше таких мобов не было.
-Э-э… - затруднился с ответом Белиссимо. – таких магов в нашем клане нет, но мы поищем, поспрашиваем наших игроков, кто бы это мог быть, - уклончиво ответил Белиссимо. Возможно, он мог бы и сказать, кто такой этот Свисс, но предпочел умолчать, опасаясь сильно рассердить собеседника своим с магом Свиссом сотрудничеством. Поэтому предпочел сказать, что незнаком с таким магом. – А насчет свитков – да, это очень интересное предложение. Мы уже заметили – почему-то в игру введены новые высокоуровневые мобы в старых локациях.
- Они, эти появления высокоуровневых мобов, будут нарастать, - заверил его Бесстрашный. – Теперь чтобы спокойно играть, игроки должны будут покупать массу свитков «Защита Кронке», иначе эти мобы просто не будут давать прохода молодым игрокам. Молодым в смысле уровня, - уточнил он.
- Договорились, - протянул ему руку Белиссимо.

*Атака 4. Юлия*

_Входящее
Юля… предлагаю встретиться в кафе.
Адресат: Боратион
Хорошо, в каком и когда?
Входящее
Кафе «У плещущегося фонтана». Когда будешь свободна! :- )
Адресат: Боратион
Хорошо… я свободна!_
Я вышла из телепорта на площади Трех Рыцарей. Огляделась – а вот и кафе. У входа в кафе – фонтан. Да необычный – в нем вода текла… снизу вверх! Струи поднимались снизу, падали вверх в перевернутую чашу и плескались в ней, как в настоящем фонтане… только вверх ногами! И всё это подсвечивалось разноцветными огоньками. Красиво, оригинально!
Я вошла в зал. Стены зала были задрапированы темно-бордовыми тканями, между столиками стояли кадки с пальмами… пальмы правда были обычные, земные.
Боратион ждал меня, сидя за угловым столиком.
- Привет!
- Привет. Красиво выглядишь!
Я фыркнула. Конечно, красиво выгляжу – для того и приоделась, и магическое покрывало набросила!
    - Хороший ты человек, Юлия, - сказал внезапно маг. – А давай встретимся в кафе в реале, поболтаем!
    - А зачем в реале? – осторожно спросила я. С одной стороны, приятно… и понятно, что если есть симпатия, то человек хочет встретиться с реальным человеком, а не игровой фигуркой, а с другой – я прекрасно помнила причину, по которой оказалась в игре, и… паранойя… опасалась любого игрока – мало ли кто как может прикидываться с плохими намерениями.
    - Ну… замялся маг. – Интересно же, - и развел руками с обезоруживающей улыбкой.
    - А давай для начала – пока видеться только в виртуале? – предложила я.
    - Давай. Я вижу, тебя как-то напрягло мое предложение? – спросил маг. 
    - Ну… - я замялась.
    - Да и ладно, хочешь пока  в виртуале – давай в виртуале, - улыбнулся маг.
Боратион заказал несколько видов пирожных, шоколадное мороженое, лохматый торт и вишневый сок.
- Понимаешь, ты мне нравишься… а все, кто женился на моем курсе…
- Ты студент? – удивилась я.
- Только что был, уже окончил, - улыбнулся маг. – Так вот, все, кто спешно женился на последних курсах – их тех, кто я знал – все развелись через год. Так что я решил сначала приглядеться к человеку в естественных условиях.
- Естественных, - захохотала я
- Ну да. Ситуации в игре – самое то, что увидеть психологию человека! Эгоист и в игре будет эгоист, любитель подставлять других – и в игре тоже, причем скорее в реале будет это скрывать, а в игре – даже не особо – а зачем?    
- Я замужем, - сказала я.
- Ну и не страшно, - опять улыбнулся маг. – Будем тогда друзьями!
- Это – с удовольствием! – воскликнула я от души. – К тому же, твой план все равно бы провалился – ты из какого города?
- Хм.  Из большого, - осторожно сказал маг.
- А смысл скрывать? Как ты хотел договариваться в реале, не называя города? Хорошо, я скажу первой – я живу в маленьком провинциальном городе. А ты?
- А я – В Москве, - вздохнул маг. – Но из Москвы идет масса электричек в разных направлениях!
Я весело засмеялась. Вот же шутник!
- А если мой маленький городок в Сибири? Тут электрички не помогут!
Боратион развел руками:
- Да, тут ты права! Ну… можно было выдумать командировку…
- И полететь на самолете? – удивилась я.
- Для хорошего человека ничего не жалко! – воскликнул маг, и мы оба рассмеялись.
- Ну хорошо, как у тебя вообще дела? – спросил Боратион.
Тут я сразу поскучнела.
- Дела, как сажа бела…
- Что так? Не получается задуманное? Или мешает кто-то?
Я кратко рассказала о последних событиях.
- Понимаешь, Боря, после этого я вылетаю как пробка из клана Имперские драконы. Кроме того, меня одолевает идея сотворить в игре полицию…
- Бред, - тут же отсек эти поползновения Боратион. – Игра – стрелялка.
- Мы уже говорили на эту тему. Стрелялка, да, но в любой стрелялке есть некие правила. Хотите стрелять по другим игрокам, а не только мобам  – есть: а) турниры, б) объявления войны между кланами, в) специальные локации, где можно друг с другом воевать. Но когда одни идут просто накапливать уровень и искать лут, а другие их грабят – это уже не совсем игра. Это порча настроения одними – другим!
- Ничего не получится, - покачал головой Боратион. – Ни один клан не возьмется за такое дело, а если ты будешь продолжать выступать сама – тебя начнут отслеживать и просто убивать подряд несколько раз за день! Ведь «нетеряемых» артефактов мало – ты не будет успевать находить новые в луте, а старые будут пропадать при убийстве! Ты просто испортишь себе игру и все!
- А если… организовать свой клан?
- Тоже плохая идея, - забраковал Боратион. – По двум причинам. Первая – чтобы образовать клан, нужно вложить много реальных денег! У тебя есть примерно с миллион долларов?
У меня округлились глаза.
- Миллион!?
- Для образования действительно мощного клана – да! Ведь надо купить не только замок – а он действительно продается, за 100 тысяч реальных, не игровых золотых, а долларов – еще надо купить спецхран с массой мощных артефактов – а это еще и подороже выйдет! Или ты думала, что в спецхране только то, что игроки нашли? В самых мелких кланах – может быть, но в серьезных – эти сверх-артефакты просто куплены! Потом, владельцы замка платят налог… тоже в реальных деньгах! Не говоря уже о том, что у тебя просто нет людей… ну хорошо, допустим я войду – но, во-первых, я очень не хочу связывать себя клановыми обязательствами, во-вторых, даже на мгновенье взяв, что все-таки войду – одного меня так мало, что можно вообще не принимать во внимание! Хороший клан – это 10 мультимагов уровня от 200 до 300! Несколько сот воинов. И сотня верных людей вокруг. Например чиновники всякие...
- Завоевать замок еще можно.
Боря пожал плечами и даже не стал возражать – и так понятно, не с моими и даже не с нашими силами это можно сделать.
- А второе? – кисло переспросила я.
- А второе то, что за таким кланом тут же начнется такая же охота, как и за тобой индивидуально! Я бы уже советовал выкинуть личины и Мага Света, и Архимага Свисса – они засвечены, уверен, хакеры бандитов из клана Коршунов уже землю носом роют – ищут следы этих существ! 
- На клан охотиться сложнее, - вяло возразила я.
- Наоборот! Как раз после использования личин – у тебя индивидуально очень много шансов долго остаться непойманной, если ты каждый раз будешь использовать новую личину. Клан же – вот он, вот его замок, вот его люди! Объединятся пары кланов типа Могучие Коршуны, Великие Лесничие и несколько помельче, нападут – отберут и замок и клан – и точка этому клану!
У меня испортилось настроение.
- Ну так что, просто играть – и всё?
Боратион пожал плечами.
- Плюнь на агров. Играй – и всё. Только не влезай в эти разборки – рано или поздно найдут тебя в реале.
Сказать – не сказать?
- Не найдут… у меня есть знакомый компьютерщик, он уже сделал так, что – не найдут!
- О! – уважительно сказал Боратион. – А ты не так проста…
- Это не я, - тут же призналась я. – Это знакомый Петра. А он с кем-то крутым разругался… и вот на всякий случай нашел знакомого… через другого знакомого родителей… которые как-то хитро изменили адреса наших капсул.
- Знакомый… знакомого… другого знакомого… - засомневался Боратион. – да просто этого знакомого найдут – и он все расскажет!
- Да нет, это же не крутейшая наркомафия – какой-то мелкий делец. Не знаю, что там Петр не поделил… но уровень не тот, супер-пупер хакеров нанимать.
- Тогда зачем адрес капсулы менять?
- Так перестраховка! Вдруг все-таки кто-то снизойдет до поисков…
Мы некоторое время еще мило побеседовали о том, о сем, на тему какие я люблю цветы, какую погоду и только собрались прощаться, как:
_Входящее
Надо срочно конфиденциально поговорить.
Адресат: Белиссимо
Кафе «У плещущегося фонтана» Я в личине эльфийки Зионэль._
- Отсядь за соседний столик… и кстати, можешь подслушать? Сейчас со мной срочно хочет поговорить кландидер Белиссимо.
Боратион поднял одну бровь.
- Вот мой собственный артефакт, - протянул он брошку. – За хорошей защитой я конечно подслушать не смог бы, но если у тебя будет эта брошка – смогу.
У входа в кафе засветился сиреневый телепорт, из него вышел некий игрок с надписью над головой Квазимодо, пооглядывался, увидел меня и вошел в кафе.
Сев за мой столик, он тут же активировал защиту, оказался на самом деле Белиссимо и сказал:
- Ты, детка, вляпалась в очень нехорошее дело. Тебя со страшной силой ищут Коршуны и Великие Лесничие. То есть ищут Архимага Свисса, да и какого-то Мага Света тоже – насколько я помню, ты такой артефакт перемещения тоже имела. Спрашивали меня, и очень настойчиво. Я сказал, что таких не знаю – но смотри, это мое первое и последнее предупреждение. Вообще больше не появляйся в нашем клане. Получишь уровень 60 – приходи лично в мой кабинет, я тебе отдам твой Посох Архимага и на этом – мы друг друга не знаем!
После этого он рывком встал и быстро удалился из кафе.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (08.01.2017)

----------


## Архимаг

Боратион снова сел за мой столик.
- Нехорошо, - только и сказал он и покачал головой.
- Белиссимо оказался лучше, чем я о нем подумала, - признала я.
Боратион пожал плечами.
- Обычная игра неуверенного в себе человека: и нашим, и вашим.
- Хорошо, я буду думать, - сказала я и попрощалась.
_Адресат: Разрушитель 2031
Надо поговорить._
Петя оказался свободен. Он переместился в это же кафе.
- Привет, как дела? Опять что-то наворотила?
- Привет. Ну не опять, но… - я рассказала ему о визите Белиссимо, после чего Петя заметно помрачнел. – Я ж тебя предупреждал и просил – не светись, - сказал он крайне недовольно.
- Так игра же, - вяло возразила я.
Петр пожал плечами.
- Игра-то она игра, но в ней делают деньги. Так что надо играть так, чтобы этих людей не трогать и вообще держаться от них на пушечный выстрел!
- Ну а все-таки… можно я с Ашотом поговорю?
- Насчет чего?
- Насчет клана… ну пусть будет маленький… но свой клан!
Петя удивился.
- На кой черт тебе эта забота? Маленький, но свой – это ты повесишь на свою шею геморрой с постоянным обучением новичков! Их же надо водить в данжи, повышать уровень…
- Ну… вот не хочется мне опять под чью-то руку идти. Кстати Боратион мне сказал, чтобы я быстро хотя бы до 60 уровня повысилась – давай переместимся в Чертово логово, там много монстров уровня 100 и выше – надеюсь, я хотя бы несколько уровней себе прибавлю!
Петя посмотрел на меня и написал кому-то письмо.
- Я написал Ашоту, - сказал он. – Пусть он тебя просветит, как и что. А теперь пошли.
Мы вышли из кафе и телепортировались на полянку в Чертовом лесу.
Петя одел свой Шлем партизан и сразу же сказал: 
- Справа двое, Сзади – четверо!
Я приготовила заклинание «Дым вместо воздуха», «Стихия воздуха – заменить воздух дымом»
В момент прыжка мобов мы взмыли вверх, шесть мобов попали в ловушку, получив от меня
- Оглушение! С использованием «Одним махом семерых»!
Упав оглушенными, мобы надышались дыма и… сдохли.
_Ваш уровень 49! Вы убили группу мобов в три раза выше своего уровня!
Вы получаете новый уровень умения «Одним махом семерых» - теперь один из 7 ударов будет критическим!_
Петр подтвердил – ага, а у меня теперь уровень 45.
- Кстати, на нас целится Небесная Жаба!
Небесная Жаба – монстр уровня 400, с единицами жизни – 100 тысяч!
Атас!
Я начала командовать тайные приказы стихиям, Петр – молиться… молиться!?
- Ты что – поп!?
- Поп, поп, - рассеянно подтвердил Петр и продолжил:
- Демиург Властитель насекомых! Прошу божественной защиты!
_Божественная защита на 5 минут активирована,_ - получили оба мы сообщения одновременно.
Небесная Жаба прыгнула… и наткнулась на Божественную защиту.
Тем временем земля вспухла – сработали мои тайные приказы. Земля сдавила Жабу с двух сторон.
_Небесная Жаба потеряла 20 тысяч единиц жизни. Теперь ее жизнь – 80 тысяч единиц. Небесная Жаба потеряла 1% прочности своего покрытия._
Взлетел до небес жаркий огонь – то бы мой тайный приказ стихии огня. Жаба начала жариться. Истекла первая минута божественной защиты.
_Небесная Жаба потеряла 18 тысяч единиц жизни. Теперь ее жизнь – 62 тысяч единиц. Небесная Жаба потеряла 12% прочности своего покрытия._
- Демиург! Прошу божественной заморозки! – крикнул Петр.
Жаба превратилась в ледышку, ее жизнь стремительно поскакала вниз.
Я отдала тайный приказ стихиям – стихии воды не пускать к нам больше никого. И вовремя – три пятнистые гиены уровня 250 уже растянулись в прыжке в нашу сторону… попали в воду, которая тут же забурлила и отнесла их обратно.
В воздухе свистнули плетья Масляного Паука… ух ты, а это монстр тоже почти 400 уровня – а точнее, 360!
Но тут сработала Божественная защита… вторая минута на исходе.
- Безусловный приказ стихии воздуха – завернуть плетья Масляного Паука на него самого!
Плетья выстрелили еще раз… и Паук запутался в своих же плетениях!
Тем временем Небесная Жаба освободилась и вновь попыталась напасть на нас.
- Коготь совы! Кристалл маны – усилить удар Когтя до 200! Использовать «Одним махом семерых»!
Коготь совы наконец пробил защиту Жабы и та с воем издохла.
_Ваш уровень 50! Вы победили врага более чем в три раза выше своего уровня!
Теперь повышено ваше умение использовать Коготь Совы – он будет атаковать врага, напавшего на вас внезапно, сам!_
Петр:
- А мне прилетело за Жабу сразу два уровня – теперь я 47!
_БУММ! Системное оповещение!
Вы достигли уровня, с которого можете стать мультимагом и Архимагом!
Внимание – вы имеете умения нескольких магических ролей – вам автоматически присваивается звание мульитимага!
Внимание! Вы имеете умения всех 4 магических ролей – вам присваивается звание Архимага!
Поздравляем! Вам присваиваются умения:
Чих Архимага! Чихнув в сторону врага, вы уменьшаете его жизнь на 50% и замораживаете на 1 минуту! (Кроме Архимагов уровнем выше вашего)
Вам присваивается умение:
Плевок Архимага! Плюнув на землю, вы выращиваете непроходимые джунгли в течение 1 минуты!
Усмешка Архимага! Криво усмехнувшись, вы создаете вокруг себя защиту своего уровня на 1 минуту!
Свист Архимага! Сказав Фи, вы создаете и отправляете стрелу уровня 400! Активировать можно раз в 1 час._
Очень вовремя – паук расплел наконец свои плетения и вновь нацелился на нас!
- Чих! Фи! Взгляд смерти! – и паук падает бездыханным.
_Внимание!
Теперь ваш уровень Мага Стихий увеличивается за счет уровней, присвоенных другим магическим ролям и становится равен 60 (максиматльно возможное увеличение за счет других ролей)_
- Ой. А мне прибавили сразу 10 за счет других магических ролей!
- Ну… такие тонкости правил я не читал. Но по логике – конечно, сила Архимага равна всем отдельным силам четырех разных ролей!
- Ерунда получится. Сила боевой магии у меня – 30. Целительства – 10. Развития – 3. А прибавили – 10!
Петр пожал плечами.
- Интересно – приедем домой, сядь изучай мануал игры. Кстати на убийство паука мне тоже кинули уровень, теперь у меня 48.
_Ваш уровень 60.
Мы можете призвать Посох Архимага – и он явится к вам из любого обычного хранилища!_
- Ой, Петя – мне сказали, что теперь я могу призвать мой Посох!
- Так призывай, - улыбнулся Петр.
- Посох Архимага! Явись ко мне!
Воздух заструился какими-то полосами… мелькнуло что-то блестящее… и в моей руке оказался Посох Архимага!
- Ух ты! Здорово!  - восхитился Петр. – А какие плюшки он дает?
- Пока никакие, - огорченно сказала я. – Он вообще штатно может использоваться магом уровня 100, а у меня пока 60… правда, одну малоинтересную плюшку он все же дает – находясь в инвентаре, защищает от всех видов ментального воздействия…
- Нет так уж и мало, - покачал головой Петр.
К нас рыскнули еще две гиены.
- Чих! Фи! Одним махом семерых! Коготь совы! Кристаллу усилить коготь до уровня 200!
И гиены упали. Но… уровня у меня не прибавилось. Вот так!. Теперь, с 60-го уровня, уровни будут прибавляться в основном только если убиты много мобов и уровня гораздо выше 100…
Зато Петя похвастался:
- Наконец у меня уровень 50! Я использовал Божественную защиту и Божественную заморозку – и теперь мне пришли небольшие плюшки – чуть длиннее эти умения – аж до 6 минут защита и 3 минуты заморозка!
_Входящее. 
Вы хотели поговорить? Я на месте._
- Меня приглашает Ашот, - сказала я. – Пошли вместе или только я одна пойду?
Петр задумался.
- Конечно, лучше бы вместе пойти, но не хочу, чтобы нас отслеживали… давай пока ты одна.
Я переместилась в какой-то маленький городок, возле захудалой таверны, накинув облик малоуровневой эльфийки. Бармен провел меня в закрытую комнату, где меня ждал Трубадур Короля, то есть Ашот.
- Привет, Юлия.
- Привет. Я что хотела спросить… - в общем, я кратко рассказала о последних событиях и спросила:
- Ну я поняла, что моя идея о полиции несостоятельна… но… может быть, можно как-то помочь игрокам-новичкам, чтобы их не грабили? И во-вторых, я чую, мне будет трудно в любом клане… никак не получится создать свой клан?
Ашот хмыкнул.
- На самом деле есть пара идей… Нам, действительно, тоже сильно не нравится… но несколько другой момент. Чертовы Коршуны создают высокоуровневых мобов и выпускают их в локации для новичков… значит, так. Можно сделать кое-что. Но, правда, не в Империи Оллеграф.
- Ой, как жаль…
- Ерунда. Смотрим, в земле Щер-Шушувалия есть неигровой орден Рыцарей Справедливости.
- Ой! Отлично!
- Подожди ойкать… Лидером неигрового ордена ты быть не можешь. Но… там есть у нас, вернее у меня, как админа, кое-какая заначка. Я ее делал для некого случая… но сейчас она тоже может пригодиться. Ты можешь помочь Ордену узнать, что случилось с его Первым Основателем – он погиб в таинственной битве и останки его исчезли. Когда ты это сделаешь – Первосвященник ордена спросит – чем он Орден может быть полезен тебе. Тут ты и скажешь – я хочу получить звание Заместителя Первосвященника. Автоматом ты становишься величиной, практически равной заместителю кланлидера.
- Фи, - наморщила нос я. – Это же неписи…
- Ну и что? – возразил Ашот. – Пять минут в день бесед с неписями – а потом берешь рыцарей и творишь справедливость на свое усмотрение!
- И чем придется жертвовать?
- Да не особо многим. Рыцари эти обычно сопровождают караваны в земле Щер-Шушувалия из одного города в другой. А ты можешь добавочно сопровождать группы игроков-новичков в локации для прокачки!
- В Империи Оллеграф это новичкам не поможет.
- Не скажи, - возразил Ашот. - Слухи быстро распространяются. Ну а мы еще и поможем этому распространению. И чем больше будут выпускать мобов Коршуны, просто-напросто тем меньше новичков будет идти в локации Королевства, а тем больше – в землю Щер-Шушувалия. Вот и всё! А если эти ослы переместят своих агров в Щер-Шушувалию – тут-то ты их и начнешь мочить всласть! Причем действовать как раз будешь не одна, а в окружении большой группы неписей – рыцарей! И строго по правилам игры – ни один юрист не подкопается, и ни один Архимаг не сможет тебе помешать – в земле Щер-Шушувалия! Ибо пусть только появится – к тебе на помощь слетятся все рыцари ордена!

*Атака 5. Нечто*

Нечто взлетело. Паря в небе, оно вдруг заметило… нет, не глазами. Оно услышало тоненький-тоненький плач. ГРУСТЬ!
Но грусть была не своя… не самого существа… значит… грустит кто-то другой? КТО?
Дракон плавно снизился и сконцентрировал зрение – новый для него навык. В середине чистого поля с ромашками сидела маленькая девочка и плакала.
На какое-то мгновение зрение заслонила сильная злость – существо было точно такое, как те, которые напали на Дракона вот только что, возле Большой Воды.
Но… что-то было не так.
А что? И дракон понял: те существа излучали ЗЛОСТЬ и ИСПУГ.
А это существо просто грустило…
Дракон плавно опустился на травку возле девочки.
Он испытал что-то непонятное… непонятное… надо как-то узнать, отчего другое существо так же грустит, как сам дракон еще недавно… а как?
РЕЧЬ! 
Он должен СПРОСИТЬ!
Девочка подняла заплаканное личико и начала говорить первой:
- Ты не видел моих МАМУ и ПАПУ? Я вышла гулять… и потерялась…
Дракон тужился понять РЕЧЬ.
Перед ним стали сначала смутно, а потом более наглядно проявляться образы.
Вот взрослые ЛЮДИ – женщина и мужчина – идут, взявшись за руки. Вот они садятся на какой-то огромный корень дерева… РЕБЕНОК около них начинает бегать… затем увлекается какой-то бабочкой… бабочка порхает… порхает… и уводит ребенка все дальше.
Дракон раскрыл пасть – и заговорил:
- Не грусти! Я отнесу тебя к родителям!
Он осторожно подхватил девочку кончиком крыла, поднял и легко перелетел на соседнее поле, где родители беспокойно кричали:
- Ма-ша! Ау! Ма-ша! Ау!
Дракон опустился на землю и осторожно опустил девочку рядом. Девочка обрадовалась, побежала к родителям и закричала:
- Я здесь! Мама, папа – я здесь!
Родители обрадовались.
СЧАСТЬЕ.
Девочка быстро сплела красивый венок из разных цветов и прибежала к дракону:
- А это тебе! Чтобы ты был еще красивее!
Оказывается, двуногие существа бывают разные – одни пакостят и делают большо. А другие радуются ему и дарят красивые подарки!

*Атака 6. Психбольница.*

Ашот зашел в кабинет доктора.
- Итак, док Саммерли, вы обнаружили что-то интересное?
- Интересное? Замечательное! Просто замечательное! – энергично встретил его доктор.
- Так что, ваша идея о лечении даунов игрой нашла подтверждение?
- Еще какое! С некоторого времени мы выбрали находящегося в лечебнице одного из 6-летних детей, явно страдающего синдромом Дауна – он не говорил, не реагировал на врачей, родителей, обычные раздражители – и поместили его в особого типа капсулу – где объектная информация закачивается в особый отдел мозга, минуя промежуточную стадию! Таким образом, моя гипотеза о том, что в указанном синдроме виновата именно промежуточная ступень мозга, полностью подтверждается! Поведение дракона – а он ощущает себя именно драконом – стало явно осмысленным! Более того – не только осмысленным, но и полностью человеческим – на агрессию он ответил адекватно, а на страдание – состраданием, помощью страдающему человеку! Ну неигровому персонажу, разумеется, игроков мы пока ни одного в наши дела не посвящаем.
- И что – он теперь может выйти из капсулы разумным человеком?
Доктор замялся.
- Мы пока боимся выпускать его из капсулы. Пусть он хотя бы привыкнет к существующему порядку вещей… привыкнет к некоторым неписям, с которыми беседует… увеличит объем речи…
- А не будет потом поздно? –хмыкнул Ашот. – Каково разочарование – ощущать себя драконом, а потом Опс – и ты мелкий человечишко?
- А сейчас его нельзя психически травмировать! Он только-только начал показывать устойчивые и повторяющиеся разумные результаты!
- Ну-ну… так вы держите его вдали от настоящей игры?
- Ну не совсем… хотя да – выпускать в общую игру, согласно договору с вашей администрацией, мы будем очень дозировано и редко. Вот один раз выпустили – и сразу он напоролся на глупых магов-подмастерье, которые бросились атаковать! Но пусть привыкает к разнообразию мира!
- Ну что ж, удачи столько полезному начинанию! Надеюсь, он в конце концов станет не очередным игровым драконом, а полностью нормальным человеком!

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (08.01.2017)

----------


## Архимаг

*Глава 10. Результаты работы*

_Веревочка вьется сама
Но мы выбираем ей путь
И когда ей приходит пора
Она обнажит свою суть
Эола Великая, менестрель Империи Оллеграф эпохи Перерождения_

*Атака 1. Петр*

_Входящее
Ждем сегодня в 12-00 по игровому времени в локации Ург Координаты приложены. Крот._ 
Это хорошо.
Повоюем.
Ровно в 12-00 я телепортировался по полученным данным в локацию Ург.
Я оказался на неком плато, в некотором отдалении виднелись какие-то развалины. Дул сильный северный холодный ветер. 
Странно, раньше я как-то не замечал особо ощущений холода.
Хотя – с другой стороны, при воздействии артефактов, амулетов, ощущения холода иногда возникали.
Интересная локация, развалины напоминают фильм «Сталкер»
Рядом возникли наши герои во главе с Кротом.
- Привет всем! – сказал я.
- Здорово, Рой! – приветствовал меня Котовский. Крот просто кивнул. Почему Котовский решил именовать меня Роем, я так и не понял, но и черт с ним.
- Мы – в месте, с которого должен начаться скрытый квест «Круглый стол короля Вартана», - информировал меня Каверза.
- Что я должен делать?
- Сейчас мы четверо сядем на созданную нами же лавочку, а ты будешь идти по дорожке вон к тем развалинам. Через пять минут мимо нас пробежит заяц. Мы его подраним, он начнет петлять. Ты увидишь его, поймаешь и спрячешь за пазуху. Когда мы подойдем и спросим – ты скажешь – нчего не знаю. Зато потом заяц в благодарность отдаст тебе билет в одну сторону к королю Вартану!
Так оно и вышло.
Я отошел в сторону и направился к развалинам какого-то длинного строения, напоминающего завод. Зайдя за стену, я обнаружил на стене неприличный надписи: 
«Хрен собачий», «Сам гоблин с порванным ухом» и ниже «кулбрулейская мутака».
Я притаился за выступом стены. 
Сзади раздались крики и заячий визг.
Через минуту мимо меня проскакал раненый заяц. Я, зная уже, с какой стороны он бежит, протянул руку и ухватил ушастого за неправдоподобно длиннющие уши. И тут же спрятал за пазуху, сказав «Ши! Молчать!»
Еще через минуту ко мне подбежал Крот с криком: 
- Ты кто такой? Не видел тут заяц пробежал?
- Нет, не видел, - покачал головой я. – Но слышал – что-то зашуршало в той стороне, - я указал рукой на противоположную стену – там, возможно, подвал.
Четверка героев умчалась в предполагаемый подвал, я достал зайца и сказал:
- Живи, друг, я не питаюсь зайчатиной!
Заяц посмотрел на меня лиловым подбитым глазом и произнес:
- Как я могу отблагодарить тебя, добрый молодец?
- Собираю я разные оригинальные штуки… такие, каких ни у кого нет… вот что у тебя есть оригинального, не похожего на всё известное?
Заяц задумался, а потом сказал:
- Шкурка несуществующей змеи есть!
- Упс… а как это – змея не существует, а шкурка есть?
- А вот так. Шкурка несуществующей змеи!
- А еще что?
- Билет в одну сторону в царство спящих!
- Хм… а что за царство спящих?
- Ну… ходят слухи, что там царь Вартан какой-то спит!
О, вот это мне и надо!
- Хорошо… мне нравится этот билет – подари его мне!
Заяц сделал движение ушами, и из-за уха выпал розовый с зелеными полосками маленький мятый билетик.
Я отпустил зайца, и он ускакал по своим делам.
Я крикнул:
- Вартан пришел в карман! Выходите!
Крот и его друзья осторожно вылезли из подвала, в котором прятались.
Крот подошел ко мне.
Я протянул ему билет:
- Вот он – билет в царство спящих!
Крот удивился:
- Я ничего не вижу в руке!
_Системное сообщение.
Билет в царство спящих виден только владельцу билета. Но вы можете взять с собой четверых друзей!
Для активации поднимите билет вверх и произнесите «Атос!»_ 
Я озвучил полученное сообщение, после чего Котовский хмыкнул: 
- Так вот почему мы не смогли обворовать Браса – билет-то не виден никому, кроме получателя!
- Пошли, - сказал Крот и закрыл забрало.
Четверо искателей приключений сгрудились вокруг меня
Я поднял билет вверх и крикнул:
- Атос!
_Системное сообщение.
Вы желаете взять с собой четверых находящихся рядом с вами игроков?_ 
Да, - ответил я. Вокруг нас заполыхал синий мерцающий телепорт и мы перенеслись в подземный зал.
Зал был огромен – не меньше 100 метров в ширину и 200 в длину. Целое футбольное поле, а не зал. На стенах зала горело множество факелов, тем не менее, в таком огромном зале этого света было маловато. Пол зала, когда-то мраморный, покрывала толстая корка всякого мусора, в том числе костей и черепов. Кое-где стояли сломанные кресла, а около одной из торцевых стен стоял большой круглый стол, похоже тоже каменный.
Рядом со столом медленно возник призрак… вместе с призначным царским высоким позолоченным креслом.
- Кто потревожил мой покой? – проскрипел он старческим голосом. – Поднимите мои тяжелые веки….
Крот прошел вперед и громко сказал:
- Мы пришли, чтобы побороться за звание лучших Рыцарей Круглого стола!
Король Вартан мерзко захихикал и произнес:
- Сейчас вы поборетесь за свою жизнь! – и медленно растворился.
- Что-то не так… - раздосадованно произнес Котовский. – Король должен был сказал «Объявляю турнир!»
- А кто сказал, что это король? – спросил я.
- Так во главе же Круглого стола он появился!
- Ну и что? Ага, вот и неэить показалась – а я попробую, когда он еще раз появится, его прибить!
Возле стен из воздуха материализовались масса мобов самого скверного вида – полудохлые зомби-бегемоты, слон с тремя волчьими головами, в воздухе зашуршали сотни крыльев… мы активировали множество разных защит, и воины заработали мечами.
Бегемоты попробовали переть напролом, но мощные зачарованные мечи их отлично сдерживали.
А вот слон – я решил, что это слон, по свисающим слоновьим ушам – разбежался и снес всех четырех воинов в одну кучу… защита на глазах таяла – 80%, 40%, 15%, и Крот активировал «Воронка Глаза небес»
Мы все взлетели вверх, мобы остались внизу, поливаемые разнообразными магическими зельями. Крыт достал из кармана «Плесень леса Архвил» и перевернул содержимое вниз.
Плесень упала на несколько десятков мобов, те взревели и стали скукоживаться на глазах.
Тем временем в воздухе шла другая битва – зомби-птицы атаковали нашу «Сферу молчания», которая медленно проседала – 90%... 80%... 70%...
Крот взмахнул рукой со свитком «Конец лёту». Все летающие монстры попадали вниз, мы тоже опустились, и пошла потеха. Крот и Каверза спиной к спине активно орудовали мечами, Котовский и Крыт – тоже. У стены возник очередной слон. Крыт заревел, крикнул:
- Ускорение! – и побежал с тройной скоростью к слону. Не успел слон сделать шаг, как в него с размаху влетел огромный двуручных меч Крыта. Крыт с усилием повернул меч и разрубил слона, слон развалился на части.
Я активировал свиток левитации и внимательно осматривал Круглый стол. С одной стороны я заметил небольшое углубление и не долго думая, плеснул туда «Сыворотки правдивого зрения».
Раздался треск, и возле стола вновь материализовался призрак в царском кресле.
- Отвечай: ты король Вартан? – спросил я.
- А-а-а-а-а! – заревел призрак, из его рта вылетело зеленое пламы и снесло половину моих защит.
_Вы подверглись атаке «Урон монстра», ваша воздушная защита ослаблена на 50%
Вы подверглись атаке «Отнять жизнь», ваша жизнь уменьшена на 100 единиц – мгновенное восстановление из Баф-аптечки.
Вы подверглись атаке «Заменить разум». Ваш разум подтачивается – через 20 секунд вами будет управлять Везгул._ 
Я вынуджен был помолиться – «Прошу божественной защиты!»
_Божественная защита на 5 минут активирована. Ваш разум восстановлен в полном объеме._ 
«Прошу божественной заморозки призрака!»
_Божественная заморозка на 5 секунд в связи с уровнем призрака – 500._ 
Вот тут придется покрутиться! Критический удар мечом! Применить умение Усилить удар!
_Критический удар применен. Жизнь призрака уменьшена на 50%_
Использовать свиток «Молния бога» с умением Усилить в 2,5 раза!
Теперь пришло время использовать амулет, выданный мне Юлей:
Использовать свиток «Молния бога» с Великим магическим кристаллом-накопителем! Повысить уровень заклинания до 400! Применить умение Усилить в 2,5 раза!
_Защита обоих видов разрушена! Оставшееся количество единиц жизни у призрака – 12560!_ 
После второго применения Молнии с усилением Кристаллом до уровня 200 призрак взревел и стал медленно растворяться. Хорошо я успел его уделать за 5 секунд, иначе призрак уровня 500 укокошил бы нас всех.
_Вами получен уровень 51. Вы уничтожили моба выше своего уровня.
Ваше умение наносить Критический удар повышено – теперь вы можете наносить Критический удар существам любого уровня!
Вами получен уровень 52. Вы уничтожили моба сверх высокого уровня за предельно малое время!
Вами получено умение «Превзойти свой уровень» - теперь вы можете один раз в день использовать удар меча, соответствующий 10-кратному вашему уровню!_ 
Зал очистился, монстры растворились в воздухе, ребята прекратили махать мечами…
- Что ты сделал? – удивленно спросил Крыл.
- Шлепнул призрака уровня 500, - сказал я.
- Опс… - удивленно промычал Котовский. – какие еще секреты у тебя есть?
Я пожал плечами.
- Вы же предупреждали – квесты скрытые, монстры могут быть опасными, я отдолжил парочку многоразовых артефактов у знакомого мага… ну вы его видели – Архимага Свисса!
- Да-а… - неопределенно протянул Крот.
- Во всяком случае, нам это выгодно, - заявил Каверза.
- Ну и куда теперь делся Вартан? – критически вопросил Крыт.
- Это был не Вартан, - возразил я. – Это был какой-то призрак.
Воздух над столом сгустился, и появилось изображение какого-то древнего воина с длиннющей бородой, морщинистым лицом и очень усталым взглядом серых глаз.
- Приветствую доблестных воинов! – пророкотал мощный голос. – Благодарю вас за то, что освободили мой Престол от поганого призрака, хитростью одолевшего меня и занявшего мое место! Я – царь Вартан. Мне магически определен срок – 1000 лет я должен сидеть за этим столом и определять наиболее достойных рыцарей!
Мы поклонились. А вот и царь, интересные дела пошли.
- Сейчас каждому из вас будет назначена своя арена. Вы должны будете пройти единоборство с сильным воином, затем, после 5-минутного отдыха – с хитрым воином, затем, после 5-минутного отдыха – с тупым воином, затем с веселым воином, и, наконец, противоборство с самим собой! Если вы пройдете все эти единоборства и все пятеро – вы получите титул «Рыцари Круглого стола царя Вартана»! Ну и соответствующую награду.
Мы переглянулись.
- Этого не было в сведениях… - неопределенно протянул Каверза. – Ну что мы должны разделиться…
Изображение царя тем временем потускнело, и в стенах зала открылось пять широких проходов, за которыми были видны круглые, напоминающие цирковые, арены, метров 30 в диаметре.
Крот пожал плечами:
- Что имеем, то имеем. Попробуем пройти! – и первым направился к ближайшей арене.
Я пошел в сторону своей арены. Пройдя в середину круга, я услышал вопрос:
- Готов?
- Готов!
Раздался звук гонга, и откуда-то сверху на арену впрыгнула трехметровая горилла с 4 руками, в каждой по мечу.
И как с такой бороться? 
Горилла завыла дурным голосом и бросилась вперед.
Я перекатился по полу и шел в сторону. Горилла тупо встала у стены и начала медленно поворачиваться.
- Превзойти свой уровень! – крикнул я, поднял меч и со всех ног побежал к горилле. Наши мечи скрестились, но из-за десятикратного усиления уровня оба меча гориллы разлетелись в осколки, а мой меч поразил ее и прошел насквозь. Я снес ей голову и встал.
_Вами получено 1000 единиц опыта мечника._ 
Прошло пять минут. С потолка снова раздался голос:
- Готов?
- Готов!
На этот раз на пол спрыгнул скелет с ржавым мечом.
Я только было поднял свой меч, как скелет оказался за моей спиной – не успел я моргнуть глазом – и снес мне одним ударом половину жизни!
_Вы потеряли 50 единиц жизни. Баф-аптечка в поединке отключена!_ 
Да чтоб вас мыши съели! Хитрозадые разработчики! Плохо, что Баф-аптечка отключена. С другой сторны, для поединка это вообще-то логично, иначе выиграет не самый умелый, а самый богатый – кто смог прикупить больше Баф-аптечек.
Я стал размахивать мечом так активно, как только мог.
Скелет медленно пытался меня обойти на большом расстоянии, но я уже знал, что его медлительность обманчива и внимательно следил за каждым шагом. Вот скелет бросился ко мне быстрее ветра, я попытался взмахнуть мечом и… сделал вид, что поскользнулся – упал прямо перед скелетом. Скелет пронесся надо мной и налетел на мой меч, оказавшийся в неожиданном месте.
Скелет упал, а я вскочил и начал мечом рубить его ноги.
После этого выбил своим мечом меч из его костей-рук и прикончил «хитрого воина»
Через пять минут на арене появился каменный тролль.
Мда-а… тупой воин. Но как одолеть каменного тролля мечом?
Каменный тролль подошел ко мне и замахнулся дубиной. Я убежал – топал он медленно. Но бегать вечно не получится – во-первых, я устану, а во-вторых, это не поможет его укокошить.
«Думай», как говорил Хеор. Что мы имеем? Мы имеем оружие, которым нельзя победить врага. Как тогда его победить? Я огляделся. Потолок был высоко, но… в одном месте в полупрозрачных стенах были какие-то выступы… так, а что если попробовать забраться повыше?
Я подбежал к стене, действительно, в стене были вырублены ступени. Я полез наверх. Тролль подошел к стене, потоптался и… полез вслед за мной.
Когда я оказался на высоте метров 20, ступени кончились. Я внимательно огляделся и увидел в стороне от ступеней, на расстоянии меча примерно, какую-то рукоятку. Я тут же освободил одну руку и достал мечом этот рычажок. Тут же часть ступеней исчезла, и тролль, который отстал от меня метра на два, полетел вниз.
Раздался грохот, и камни раскатились по полу арены… и исчезли.
Через пять минут на арену вспрыгнул веселый клоун. Арлекин.
Он сказал:
- Я шут, я Арлекин, я просто смех! У-ха-ха-ха-ха! – и изогнулся в неестественной пропорции. Я показал на него пальцем и захохотал.
Шут стал прыгать и показывать ужимки. Ну ладно, пусть прыгает – а мы будем помнить, что это не просто арлекин – это веселый ВОИН. Значит, рано или поздно, он попытается меня чем-то кольнуть.
Так и случилось – Арлекин прыгал, показывал язык, отпускал веселые шуточки, но неуклонно приближался ко мне. Я обхохотался – для виду – и даже выпустил меч из рук! Меч упал и зазвенел в такт моему хохоту.
Тут Арлекин прыгнул – упал, его ноги изогнулись и он закричал:
- Веселый дрын у меня будет вместо ног! На дрыне и бегать быстрее, и чихать слаще! – и вдруг одним стрым движением взлетел на ноги в метре от меня и метнул с обоих рук какие-то острые круглые штуки, похожие на плоские шестеренки. Я, ожидая чего-то подобного, тут же повернул руки так, чтобы их встретили мои эпические наручи Убой Многорога.
Металл ударился об эпические наручи и тут же полетел назад. Арлекина перерубило пополам и он медленно испарился…
Уф. Остался последний бой – победить себя.
Прошло пять минут. На арене появился ребенок дикого возгула. Хм, причем, похоже, больной ребенок. Ребенок не нападал, он просто лежал, свернувшись, и хныкал, а над ним тикал счетчик жизни:
85 единиц жизни… через мину – 84 единицы жизни… еще через минуту – 83 единицы жизни.
И что я должен тут делать?
Ударить мечом и «оборвать страдания»? Хм, вполне возможно. Но… слишком просто. Или разработчики думают, что найдется некий гуманист, который не сможет проткнуть больного ребенка? Хотя нет, в таком случае это был бы скорее всего человеческий ребенок. На кой черт мне нужен ребенок возгула? Сморщенное, как будто печеное лицо, то ли глаза, то ли два яблока…
А время между прочим тикает. А жизнь уменьшается. Что значит победи себя? Значит, сделай что-то, что в обычном мире мы не делаем. Может быть… надо его вылечить?
Я подошел к ребенку. Подошел осторожно – черт его знает, вдруг из ребенка вылетит змея и укусит. Но ничего не вылетело. Я открыл интерфейс – а что я могу сделать?
Вы можете вылечить лежащее рядом существо. Для этого надо отдать 50 единиц жизни.
Момент интересный. Но у меня и так только 50 единиц жизни! С другой стороны, если я делать ничего не буду… а ну-ка, попробуем!
Вылечить ребенка!
_Внимание! Вы умерли, отдав последние 50 единиц жизни! Однако в этот момент турнир прекращен, ваше мгновенное восстановление – 100 единиц жизни из Баф-аптечки!_ 
Я вновь оказался посреди зала с Круглым столом короля Вартана.
Рядом через короткое время появились остальные четверо.
Король медленно открыл глаза и произнес:
- Трое из вас не выдержали испытание. Вы не можете быть моими рыцарями! 
- Использовать умение «Взаимодействие»! Прошу вас назначить дополнительные испытания не прошедшим!
Король гротескно пошевелили бровью.
- Хммм … - проскрипел он. – Интересное предложение. Хорошо, но только теперь это будет испытание для всех пятерых. Сейчас вы попадете на арену – и ваше задание остаться в живых всем пятерым!
Пол под нашими ногами провалился, и мы попали на новую арену. Она была гораздо больше предыдущих – тоже круглая, посыпана тонким слоем песка, метров 100 в диаметре. Вокруг арены, выше отвесных стен, на уровне где-то метров 20, начинались ряды скамеек, на которых располагались, прыгали, свистели и бесились множество мелких чертей с горящими глазами и длинными завитыми рогами.
Открылся проход, и на арену вступил главный Черт. Ростом метров 15. С длиной завитых рогов метра три. Он наклонился, взревел и помчался на нас.
Крот посмотрел на нас.
- Разбегаемся!
- Не так! – вскричал я. – Он же поодиночке всех и перебьет! Наоборот – все мечи сложили вместе! 
Четверо героев переглянулись и решили принять мою тактику. Мы встали рядом и протянули все мечи вперед строго параллельно. Я вынул еще один амулет от Юли и крикнул:
- «Живее всех живых» с усилением в сто раз!
Черт налетел на наши мечи и… не смог сдвинуть нас ни на миллиметр!
Зрители забесновались еще пуще.
Черт отбежал, снова разогнался… вновь ударился, как о каменную стену.
- А теперь побежали ему навстречу! – крикнул я.
Черт помчался от стены к нам, мы – к нему, держа мечи вытянутыми вперед.
В момент удара черт полыхнул оранжевым пламенем и распался на части…
Заиграла музыки и мы снова оказались в зале Круглого стола.
- Молодцы! – проскрипел Вартан. – Жалую вас званием Рыцарей Круглого стола!
_Вами получено звание:
Рыцарь Круглого стола короля Вартана.
Вами получен легендарный сет: доспех Рыцара корола Вартана, шлем Рыцара корола Вартана, меч Рыцара корола Вартана, сапоги Рыцара корола Вартана.
Вами получен опыт – 2000 единиц.
Вами получено 100 000 золотых.
Вами получено право: посвятить в оруженосцы до 10 человек, при этом каждый посвящаемый будет получать один Критический предмет.
Вами получено право: в случае нужды на 5 минут вызывать Дух Рыцаря Лагранта короля Вартана (уровень Духа – 280)_

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (08.01.2017)

----------


## Архимаг

*Атака 2. Юлия*

Я переместилась на огромное ромашковое поле. Вдали виднелся старинный замок с большим числом высоких острых шпилей, на которых развевались разнообразные флаги. Впрочем, преобладал один флаг: треугольный кусок материи, темно-синего цвета у основания, на котором было изображено желтым солнце с лучами, а острый край флага – зеленая травка. Поперек всего этого проходил красный меч с черной рукояткой.
Я, используя Ожерелье золотой лягушки, одела личину эльфийской принцессы Альриоль, кинула под ноги артефакт «Карета 12 часов».
Передо мной возникла магическая карета, которая должна просуществовать 12 часов, а потом превратится в тыкву, шестерка лошадей – в мышей, а два усатых кучера в ливрее и 4 усатых гвардейца – в усатых тараканов.
Гвардеец открыл дверцу и подал мне руку. Я вошла в переднее отделение кареты и села на бархатное сиденье.
Карета была разделена на две части – передняя примерно два на три метра, задняя - два на два. В задней части сидели четыре гвардейца, так как принцесса без охраны не разъезжает.
Я повернула волшебный джойстик и карета медленно поехала по земле.
Для этой магической кареты дороги не обязательны – лошади и колеса только делают вид, что касаются земли, на самом деле они приподняты на 2 сантиметра и несутся над поверхностью земли. Что интересно, на такой карете запросто можно пересечь и реку, лошади и колеса пронесутся точно так же в 2 сантиметрах над поверхностью воды! Внутри кареты тряска, разумеется, отсутствовала. Я подвинула ручку джойстика, и карета понеслась быстрее. Засвистел ветер. Через 5 минут карета приблизилась к замку и я остановила ее.
Гвардеец открыл дверцу, и я в сопровождении двух гвардейцев медленно приблизилась к монументальным воротам. Ворота создавались, похоже, для слонов, ну или архитектором был никто иной, как Церетели. Я сотворила знак цветка лотоса, который возник в воздухе и медленно распустился перед воротами. Через пять минут справа от ворот открылась маленькая дверка и из нее вышел одетый в черный плащ с черным капюшоном какой-то священник. Он подошел ко мне и спросил:
- Что угодно в скромной обители ордена Рыцарей Справедливости вашему высочеству?
Ага, значит магическое содержание в описании лотоса он смог прочесть – значит, маг высокого уровня.
- Я ищу справедливости! – пафосно воскликнула я. Ну а как еще разговаривать с неписями?
- Справедливости? – переспросил поп. – Какой, в чем?
- Я случайно, выполняя обычную очистку местности Кавольского Леса от нечисти, нашла в гнезде старых зомби-выхухолей древний амулет. Называется он «Узнай».
- Узнай? – переспросил священник.
- Да, именно так. Когда я спросила знающих людей, мне ответили, что с помощью этого разового амулета я могу узнать все, что угодно, но только один раз. Я очень уважаю ваш орден, и хотела бы помочь вам узнать, что случилось с Основателем Докихотом Справедливым!
- О! – воскликнул поп. Он тут же схватился за висящий на шее камушек, тот слегка засветился, и ворота… исчезли! Вон оно значит как, ворота не открываются, а магически исчезают… как интересно!
- Пройдемте, высокоуважаемая Альриоль, в покои Магистра нашего ордена  Вианоля, - сказал священник и представился: - Я - Первосвященник ордена Корртикараус.
Мы сделали шаг и перенеслись прямо в роскошный кабинет, стены которого были украшены золотыми рамами с изображением разных сражений. Позолоченный стол стоял в окружении позолоченных стульев, а на золотом троне сидел магистр.
- Добро пожаловать в нашу скромную обитель, - сказал этот непись. – Мы приветствуем вас!
Я повторила тот же текст и добавила:
- Я не могу передать вам этот амулет, так как нашла его я, а он имеет привязку к первому нашедшему. Поэтому прошу вас выдать мне какую-нибудь вещь, достоверно принадлежащую Основателю ордена!
Магистр задумался.
- У нас есть несколько вещей, которые мы бережем как древние реликвии. Но…
Поп добавил:
- У нас нет твердой уверенности в том, что это вещи именно Докихота Справедливого – в последний свой поход, откуда не вернулся, он отправился с группой рыцарей.
- Я вызову Первого паладина Бромвея, - сказал магистр. Он тронул свой камушек на цепочке, и через несколько секунд телепорт принес нам паладина.
Паладин был огромен – не меньше 2 метров 40 сантиметров росту, в мощных латах и шлеме, который он держал снятым, в левой руке.
- Бромвей! Вот эта принцесса утверждает, что в ее распоряжении есть амулет поиска, и мы можем найти место последнего сражения нашего Основателя. Но ей для поиска нужна вещь, конкретно принадлежащая Докихоту! Есть ли среди наших реликвий такая вещь?
- Да, - громыхнул Бромвей мощным голосом. – Она не лежит в спецхране, она передается по наследству в моей семье, так как перед походом Докихот дал ее моему предку и велел сохранить!
С этими словами он вынул из кармана небольшую цепочку, на которой находился медальон. Он передал этот медальон с цепочкой магистру, а магистр – мне.
- Я думаю, мы можем отправиться немедленно! Кто пойдет со мной?
Магистр переглянулся с первосвященником и сказал:
- Пойдем мы – я, Первосвященник  Корртикараус, Первый паладин  Бромвей, а также четыре лучших рыцаря нашего ордена - Момчат, Паранель, Пакагауз, Бреутон. Бромвей, вызови их.
Бромвей кратко наклонил голову в знак согласия и исчез.
Я взяла медальон и стала его разглядывать. С одной стороны был какой-то выступ, похожий на рычажок. Я конечно его нажала, медальон щелкнул, и откинулась крышечка. Внутри был портрет красивой девушки с длинными белокурыми волнистыми волосами и синими глазами.
Через минуту неписи были готовы, я пригласила их следовать за мной, и мы перенеслись ко входу в замок.
- Прошу в магическую карету, - сказала я. - Момчат, Паранель, Пакагауз, Бреутон могут поместиться во второй части кареты.
Рыцари открыли дверцу задней части кареты и присоединились к моим гвардейцам, а мы четверо вошли в бархатную хозяйскую половину.
Я положила медальон на столик, покрытый бархатной же скатертью, рядом положила амулет «Узнай» и произнесла:
- Хочу знать место, где окончил жизнь хозяин сего медальона!
Вокруг кареты медленно завертелись искры и всполохи большого телепорта, и вся карета перенеслась в какой-то мрачный лес, вернее на его опушку. Карета встала боком к лесу, сразу за вторым боком шло резкое понижение местности, покрытой какими-то очень неприятными черными кустарниками, а метрах в 100 виднелась река, заросшая черной же растительностью. Другой берег реки был высок и скрывался под буйной растительностью, черного же цвета.
Мы вышли из кареты, рядом со мной тут же встали два гвардейца. 
- Глаза Совы! – тихо сказала я.
Так-так, всё очень плохо. Черный лес – это были хищные деревья 200 уровня.
- Высокие рыцари, - сказала я. – Моё магическое зрение подсказывает мне, что сейчас на нас набросятся хищные деревья!
Не успела я окончить речь, как несколько крайних деревьев на опушке, до которых было метров 10, выстрелили в нашу сторону мощными ветвями.
- Гроза небес, плюс одним махом семерых, - тут же сказала я.
С небес ударили семь мощнейших молний, и деревья вспыхнули. Хищные ветви бессильно опали.
- Безусловный приказ стихии земли, запретить растительности нападать на меня и моих друзей!
_Не может быть выполнено, противоречит приказу более высокого уровня, чем ваш._ 
Ой. Вот тебе и Юрьев день, вот тебе и «огромный шестой уровень владения стихиями».
Первосвященник сделал пасс руками, и вокруг нас засветился защитный купол.
_Купол защитный, уровень 500. Вы не можете производить магические действия изнутри такого купола в стороны и вверх._ 
Ого. А я тут пытаюсь поразить их своими фокусами… ай-яяй, не с моим уровнем тягаться с первосвященниками орденов.
Мы медленно пошли в сторону леса. Магистр наклонился и поднял проржавевшую латную перчатку.
Внезапно земля под нашими ногами провалилась….
Я усмехнулась:
- Хе… (Усмешка Архимага)
Вокруг нас засветилась защита Архимага. Как же так, вроде умный первосвященник – а накрыл нас только сверху.
- Приказ стихии воздуха – удерживать меня и моих друзей в воздухе.
Из провала на нас глянули налитыми кровью красными глазками свинобегухи. Но мы висели в воздухе и не падали в яму. Одна свинобегуха попробовала прыгнуть вверх, но недопрыгнула.
- Кое! – сказал первосвященник. Из его рук вылетело два оранжевых луча, и нечисти стали распадаться на части, отчаянно визжа. Я посмотрела наверх. Сверху на нас спикировал орлонос – огромный орел с удлиненным носом. Он ударился об защиту первосвященника и сгорел во вспышке.
Вдруг со дня ямы, над которой мы видели, из-под земли поднялись несколько черных хищных деревьев.
- Крадо! – вскричал поп, и лучи из его рук стали темно-зелеными.
Деревья стали трещать и распадаться на части. Я опять посмотрела на небо. Что-то оно потемнело… ой, на нас двигалась целая туча каких-то мелких зубастых птичек. Птички падали на защитный купол первосвященника, вспыхивали и сгорали, но тысячами падали следующие.
В то время как сам поп был занят непрерывным сжиганием все перевших и перевших из-под земли хищных деревьев. 
- Апчхи, - сказала я и все хищные деревья замерли: Чих Архимага.
- Приказ стихии воздуха – нести нас вперед.
Мы медленно поплыли вперед. Поп с тревогой смотрел, как черная туча из мелких птичек непрерывно атаковала его защитный купол.
- Сколько времени купол продержится? – спросил магистр.
- Шесть минут, - мрачно ответит поп.
Да-а, какие же тут мощные монстры – если купол уровня 500 продержится шесть минут…
Я снова чихнула. Чих Архимага заморозил всех пташек около защитного купола, но на них стали налетать следующие волны поганых птичек – случилась куча мала.
Тут купол сдох.
- Дебаф Косой взгляд. Взгляд смерти. – и несколько сот пташек просыпалось трупиками на землю вокруг нас. Но стая этим не закончилась – дальние пташки стремительно подбирались к нам.
_Массовое убийство мелких мобов
Ваш опыт увеличен до 15000._ 
Магистр поднял руку, в руке возник какой-то жезл – и сверкнула молния. От нее выгорело несколько сотен пташек.
_Массовое убийство мелких мобов
Ваш опыт увеличен до 20000._ 
Мы медленно опустились на землю перед лесом.
Тут из леса, треща кустами, на нас понеслись  десятка три свинобегух.
Рыцари и паладин тут же встали плечом к плечу и встретили нечисть ударами своих заговоренных мечей. Монстры взревели, отрубленные головы падали прямо под ноги воинам, наконец все были убиты, и мы медленно двинулись вглубь.
_Ваш уровень 61. Ваша группа уничтожила мобов выше вашего уровня.
Повышено ваше умение Глаза Совы видеть всё скрытое - теперь в пределах 50 метров_.
Черные деревья, видимо наученные горькой судьбой своих соседей, стояли неподвижно.
- Дебаф Косой взгляд, - сказала на всякий случай я.
Наконец через десять минут мы вышли на поляну. Сразу стало понятно, что на поляне когда-то произошла эпическая битва: она вся была завалена  костями разнообразных монстров – большими, средними и маленькими, обгоревшими и целыми, а также в разнообразных позах были разбросаны рыцарские доспехи.
- Вот оно, место последнего вздоха Докихота, - грустно произнес магистр, подошел к одному из доспехов и склонил голову.
Никаких частей тела, даже скелетов, внутри доспехов не было – было такое впечатление, что доспехи просто виртуозно раскидали по поляне без всякого порядка.
Однако рыцари, видимо, хорошо ориентировались, какой доспех кому принадлежал, так как магистр осторожно активировал магические мешки и складывал туда останки рыцарей, вернее рыцарских доспехов. 
Внезапно ветви черных деревьев разошлись в стороны, и на нас стремглав бросилась какая-то черная тень.
- Фью! – я применила Свист Архимага, и из моих глаз вырвалась и помчалась навстречу врагу стрела уровня 400. Произошла яркая вспышка.
_Поражена Тень Архиорлана. Теперь его жизнь составляет 12800 единиц.
Вы получаете 4000 опыта_
Ах ты ж гад такой. Ну тогда так:
- Коготь Совы! Усилить удар Кристаллом-накопителем до уровня 400!
Еще вспышка. Очень яркая. Да не просто вспышка – на месте Тени Архиорлана разгорается целое маленькое солнце!
_Ваш уровень 62. Вы поразили врага выше своего уровня.
Теперь ваше умение Свист Архимага может использоваться раз в полчаса!
Ваш уровень боевой магии повышен до 40.
Ваше умение Взгляд смерти повышено. Любое существо уровнем выше вашего при Взгляде смерти потеряет 20% единиц жизни вне зависимости от уровня._ 
Я внимательно посмотрела на место, куда упали останки Тени – вернее, у Тени не было никаких останков, но… выпал лут.
_Вы нашли Артефакт «Размножение личностей» - теперь вы можете создать несколько своих двойников, подобных себе, и дать им часть своей силы, свои артефакты и заклинания._ 
Так… это надо обдумать. Сильнее вроде я не стану с применением артефакта… а-а, поняла – он позволит одновременно применить массу заклинаний! Когда я одна, я вынуждена применять их по очереди – а враги-то не ждут, пока я их произнесу! То есть в результате я смогу либо поразить одним ударом одного врага, который раза в три выше моего уровня, либо поразить сразу много врагов моего уровня. Интересная штукенция!
Магистр закончил погрузку останков, и я перенеслась обратно к карете, а орденцы – прямо к себе в орден.
Я перенесла карету обратно к воротам ордена.
Выйдя из кареты, я увидела приглашающий круг телепорта, через который проглядывал стол магистра.
Войдя в телепорт, я оказалась в кабинете магистра ордена.
Магистр Вианоль поклонился мне, выражая уважение, и сказал:
- Орден бесконечно благодарен принцессе Альриоль за помощь в нахождении останков нашего Основателя! Что можем сделать мы в возмещение нашего огромного долга?
- Мне очень не нравится, что во многих местах Щер-Шушувалии орудуют разбойники. Я знаю, что ваши рыцари сопровождают караваны от города к городу, но… благодаря некоторым амулетам, я могу видеть, где и когда происходят безобразия на других дорогах Щер-Шушувалии. Я хочу справедливости! Но одна я часто не могу справиться с разбойниками…
Первосвященник заметно хмыкнул. 
- Я вас понимаю, вы видели, что я тоже владею магией. И обычных разбойников могла бы разогнать одним чихом. Но… у нашей семьи, к которой принадлежу я, есть закон – мы не имеем право применять магию к безмагическим существам! Поэтому мне нужны ваши рыцари – я с помощью своей магии имею право только переместить их туда, где идет разбой. А восстанавливать справедливость будут рыцари ордена! А вот если вдруг у разбойников обнаружится маг – тут я и вступлю в дело с полным правом!
Паладин довольно крякнул.
- Это было бы замечательно! Благое дело! Но это скорее опять принцесса помогает нам!
- Что ж, тогда, чтобы вам не казалось, что вы чем-то мне должны… а также для того, чтобы рыцари ваши не удивлялись моим командам… прошу произвести меня в Заместители Первосвященника Ордена Справедливости!
У магистра поднялись брови. Первосвященник посмотрел на паладина, паладин – на магистра.
- 0-э… - неопределенно воскликнул паладин.
- Ну… - замялся первосвященник. – Строго говоря, мы не имеем права назначать фактически неизвестное нам лицо на должность внутри ордена… Но учтя то великое дело, в котором вы нам помогли, а также благородные цели установления божественной справедливости, во имя которых вы просите это назначение – хорошо, я рекомендую вашу просьбу к рассмотрению на ближайшем Совете Магистрата ордена.

*Атака 3.  Монстры «Могучих коршунов» на воле*

Купец Автосий следил за погрузкой каравана.
Как говорит пословица, если хочешь сделать хорошо – сделай сам.
Конечно, у купца было два помощника – распорядитель Родий и сын дальнего родственника – молодой Куран, но молодой – просто молодой еще… опыта мало, а распорядитель может за всем не уследить.
Надо не только правильно распределить товар по повозкам, надо посмотреть, нормальные ли возчики, поговорить с каждым, проверить крепление товара, проверить, прибыла ли охрана вовремя.
Купец собрал большой караван, так как для маленьких – надо было платить самому за охрану или объединяться с другими купцами, а в случае большого каравана – на счастье, благодарение богу Курумушу, охрану караванов взял на себя Орден Рыцарей Справедливости – каждой большой караван сопровождало два рыцаря, так что о лесных грабителях можно было забыть – они, как правило, не дураки и каким-то образов пронюхивают, что караван охраняют рыцари – и стараются держаться от таких караванов подальше. Ну а если нет – так им же хуже, рыцари нашинкуют их в капусту за пару минут.
Купца больше беспокоили слухи о том, что среди самых дальних от города лесных дорог стали часто появляться зловредные порождения магии – какое-то странные существа.
Вот недавно пропал караван одного из крупных купцов города – Можелена. К счастью, он сам не поехал – приболел, и послал с караваном своего первого помощника.
Через некоторое время к нему явились рыцари и рассказали, что сопровождающие караван рыцари успели только сообщить по волшебному зеркалу, что с неба на них падают какие-то черные чудовища.
Когда им на подмогу через полчаса телепортировались другие рыцари – на месте каравана были только ошметки разбитых повозок и лужи крови…
Разумеется, рыцари попросили временно держать это в секрете – пока идет дознание, но шила в мешке не утаишь…
Засветился телепорт, из него вышли два высоких, впрочем как всегда, рыцаря Ордена Справедливости.
Купец низко поклонился рыцарям, те ответили кивком головы.
Они вели за собой какие-то волшебные существа. В повозки запряжены были специально выведенные магами для повозок мирные овцебыки, а вот рыцари, в отличие от обычных охранников, не садились в повозки, а ехали рядом, восседая на своих необычных, ни на что не похожих существах.
Сейчас рыцари прошли телепорт пешком, ведя своих странных существ за собой. Пройдя телепорт, они вскочили на них и стали смотреть на происходящее свысока.
Купец еще раз обошел караван. Вроде все было на месте, все 12 возниц были трезвые и на первый взгляд надежные люди. Охранников было 12, они сидели так: четверо – в 1 повозке, четверо – примерно в середине, и четверо – в последней повозке. В последней же повозке сидел Куран, его задачей было следить, чиста ли дорога, не отстал ли кто, а также не упало ли чего с других повозок, едущих впереди него. Помощник купца уселся в первую повозку. Купец залез во вторую повозку. Рядом с купцом восседал старец Моний – купец расщедрился и заплатил провидцу, таким образом он хотел максимально защитить свой караван от неожиданностей. Провидей вчера внимательно изучил линии судьбы и сказал:
- Выбранный день максимально далеко по линиям судьбы проходит от судьбы разбойников, и от судьбы перемен – значит, этот день максимально благоприятен для начала путешествия.
Но на всякий случай Автосий заплатил еще немного и попросил провидца сопровождать караван – мало ли, прямо в дороге ситуация может измениться, и если их ждут неприятности, лучше узнать об этом слегка заранее.
Караван тронулся на рассвете. Овцебыки мирно тащили свои повозки, все было надежно увязано, и ничего не предвещало каких-либо неприятностей.
На второй день Моний сказал:
- Вижу… повозка стоит в яме… над повозкой кружится черное воронье…
Купец тут же велел остановить караван и внимательно осмотреть оси – что еще может заставить повозку остановиться, как не сломанная ось?
Однако увы – ни одной подозрительной оси выявить не удалось.
Купец, не поверив Курану, самолично, кряхтя от натуги, подлез под каждую повозку – таки нет, все оси выглядели надежно.
Что делать? Купец почесал затылок и велел – переложить часть товара с 1 повозки на некоторые другие, и ехать этой повозке чуть впереди, на расстоянии пяти прыжков кулбрулея от остального каравана.
Затем, через час переживаний, все-таки сошел со своей повозки и пошел за первой повозкой пешком. Через два часа он вдруг увидел, что первая повозка проехала над странным черным пятном на дороге. Купец махнул рукой, и остальные повозки остановились.
Купец позвал провидца и спросил:
- Не это ли место ты видел в своем провидении?
Моний задумался.
- Я видел яму… - сказал он.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (09.01.2017)

----------


## Архимаг

Купец велел одному из стражников обвязаться веревкой и попрыгать по черной поверхности.
И точно – на десятом прыжке вдруг ровная поверхность провалилась, и стражник оказался в яме!
Купец успокоился и вытер пот со лба. Стражника вытащили. Грунт был мягкий, так что падение вызвало лишь пару ушибов у стражника, ничего серьезного.
Остальные повозки просто съехали с тракта и стали объезжать яму стороной.
Еще через два дня Моний забеспокоился…
- Я вижу… я вижу… - забормотал он.
- Что? – обеспокоенно переспросил Автосий.
- Я вижу… что-то черное! И летит во все стороны черный пух… и что-то черное, черное, черное…
Купец серьезно обеспокоился.
Он велел повозкам завернуть в лес и отъехать на 20 прыжков кулбрулея в чащу.
И правильно сделал – через заросли люди увидели, что в небесах возникли четыре странных черных пятна. Они кружили в небесах, а затем стали падать вниз. Упав на дорогу, пятна превратились в каких-то ужасных существ – у которых то не было видно ни одного глаза, то вдруг казалось, что все туловище покрыто множеством глаз!
Форма существ постоянно менялась – если в первый момент показалось, что это просто огромные птицы – в следующий момент они стали круглыми, как шары, потом во все стороны выросли какие-то длинные конечности, напоминающие черные лианы, и стали шарить вокруг.
К счастью, караван был в лесу дальше, чем длина этих черных лиан, и существа, недовольно загукав, втянули свои конечности, вновь отрастили крылья и взлетели ввысь. 
Через несколько минут черные пятна растаяли в небе…
Но купец только через час перестал дрожать и распорядился продолжать путь.
Рыцари что-то писали на своих волшебных табличках, видимо отчет в Орден.
На пятый день ничего не предвещало беды.
Караван медленно полз по плохой дороге – на самом дальнем расстоянии от обоих городов за дорогами особо никто не следил, и уплотненный грунт был весьма испорчен – кое-где виднелись небольшие ямки, кое-где – неглубокие колеи от других караванов.
Вдруг передняя повозка остановилась. Автосий выглянул из своей повозки. Он увидел, что распорядитель Родий слез с первой повозки и идет к нему.
- Там упавшее дерево и какой-то человек требует главу каравана, - обеспокоено сказал он.
Купец махнул рукой, и четыре стражника пошли за ним, вынув из чехлов заряженные арбалеты.
Автосий подошел – действительно, толстенное дерево криво валялось на дороге, загораживая путь, а на нем сидел человек в черной шляпе и с замотанным тряпками лицом.
- Что такое? – спросил Автосий. – Кто таков? Чего надо?
Рыцари тоже не стали ждать приглашения – один рыцарь остался в конце каравана, второй подъехал и встал за купцом.
- Я – Шугал! – сказал человек. – Я – король лесного братства!
- Чего? – в изумлении переспросил купец.
- Мой главный советник – Робин Гуд! – сказал человек, поведя рукой, и из-под неплотно прилегающего к земле ствола вынырнул второй разбойник – в доспехах и шлеме с узкими прорезями для глаз.
- Мы решили, - глухо зазвучал голос Робин Гуда из-под плотного шлема, - что с сегодняшнего дня все купцы, проезжающие через наш лес, будут платить нам дань! Дань эта – 10 процентов от всех ваших товаров!
- А также десятая часть девушек, если таковые едут с караваном, останется у нас! – добавил Шугал.
- А если мы откажемся платить десятую часть? – уточнил Автосий.
- Тогда вы превратитесь в длинноногих болотных жаб! – воскликнул Шугал. Не долго думая, он тронул какой-то амулет, болтающийся на дешевой веревочке у него на груди, из амулета вылетел тонкий синий луч, попал на Родия… Родий весь засветился синим, стал уменьшаться на глазах и через полминуты на его месте сидела длинноногая болотная жаба, удивленно крутя головой!
- Смерть разбойникам! – вскричал рыцарь, его четырехногое существо сделало скачок, рыцарь взмахнул мечом и снес голову Робин Гуду!
- О-о-о-о-о-о! – грозно замычал Шугал, теребя свой амулет. 
Четверо стражников разрядили свои арбалеты в Шугала, однако сверкнула магическая защита, и стрелы зависли прямо перед его носом.
Купец испугался, бросился со всех ног бежать, выхватив из кармана припасенный на этот случай свиток телепортации. Однако после попытки его активировать перед глазами купца высветилась надпись:
_Телепорт запрещен! Вы окружены запрещающей магией!_
Второй рыцарь срочно отослал магическую табличку в орден – рыцарь хорош при борьбе с разбойниками, а для борьбы с магом нужен маг! 
В лесу громко затрещало, и из леса показались морды каких-то совсем уж несусветных существ – на 12 ногах, с 4 клыкастыми головами, из каждой свисал длинный язык, похожий на собачий.
Купец забился под повозку и взмолился всем богам, которых помнил.
Нанятые стражники и рады были бы сбежать, ибо не с их арбалетами бороться с магическими тварями, да только сбежать было некуда – твари показались и сзади каравана, и из леса по бокам дороги, и даже в небе что-то засвистело, заклекотало и показались какие-то монстры.
Однако второй рыцарь писал свою писульку не зря – вдруг в самой середине обоза засветился огромный телепорт, и через десять секунд из него вышли – во-первых, целая рать рыцарей – человек 30, а во-вторых – вылетели, да-да, прямо по воздуху вылетели три светящихся архимага, над одним из них, красавцем эльфом со светящимся нимбом над головой, дрожащий от страха купец прочел яркую надпись: «Великий Архимаг Зари Свисс».
- Так, что это тут у нас происходит? – громовой голос Архимага Свисса шел, казалось, с неба. Заговорили сами небеса. Монстры удивились, остановились и посмотрели в небо. Шугал тоже задрал голову, высматривая, куда бы пульнуть своим артефактом.
- Безусловный приказ стихиям! – приказал тем временем великий Свис. – Опутать и задушить всех посторонних, кроме участников каравана!
Земля вспухла и забурлила! Тысячи толстенных побегов оплели мощных монстров. И закипела борьба – монстры рвали путы, жгли их огнем, ядом и кислотой, а из земли взлетали все новые и новые путы.
Свисс поглядел на это безобразие и крикнул:
- Гроза небес!
Самый мощный монстр, вылезший из леса позади Шугала, получил молнию с небес. Завоняло паленым. Монстр взревел и замахал лапами.
Другие архимаги тоже времени зря не теряли. Они сразу определили виновника всех бед и начали плести сковывающее заклинание.
Шугал с изумлением определил их высочайший уровень, пробормотал «Что это за хрень?» и схватился за телепорт.
Однако маг Вианоль простер руку, и свиток Шугала издал только Пшик и никуда его не перенес. 
Шугал схватился за артефакт и Вианоля поразил синий луч. Маг пошатнулся и потерял сразу две свои защиты, однако продолжил работу над заклинанием.
Отряд рыцарей внимательно следил за ситуацией и быстро приканчивал редких мелких монстров, вырвавшихся из пут и прыгнувших к обозу.
Великий Свисс повернулся в сторону Шугала, прищурился и крикнул:
- Взгляд Смерти! Косой взгляд! Коготь совы! Усилить магическим кристаллом!
Из Свисса вылетели какие-то лучи, которые одну за другой начали разбивать защиты Шугала – упала вниз, став пустой стекляшкой, Адская Тишина 200 уровня, за ней – разбилась на тысячу осколков Веточка успокоения. Шугал кинул в сторону Свисса Путь в Бездну, тот мгновенно подлетел, ударился обо что-то _(Системное сообщение: Магический бумеранг!)_ , и с такой же скоростью вернулся обратно к Шугалу, снеся последние его защиты! Шугал схватился за обожженный живот, согнулся и завыл. Тут наконец маги закончили плести заклинания и вскинули руки, протянув их к Шугалу. Из рук магов вылетела призрачная сеть и окутала противника.
Шугал еще пытался бороться, так как когда сеть касалась руки Шугала с зажатым в ней артефактом, она вспыхивала и исчезала, а на этом месте возникала прореха.
Но тут Свисс произнес:
- Чих Архимага! – и Шугал бессильно повис в окутавшей его сети.
Рыцарские маги притянули его к себе и исчезли в телепорте.
Свисс поглядел, как идут дела у монстров – часть монстров была раздавлена и скручена выросшими из земли путами, но два огромных многоглазых жука все еще ворочались, обрывая последние пути и поглядывая, куда бы скакнуть.
Свисс произнес: 
- Размножение! – и его внезапно стало семь, семь одинаковых Свиссов повисли в воздухе.
- Взгляд смерти! Одним махом семерых! – и свистнул:
-Фью! – указав рукой на жуков.
Просвистело семь стрел уровня 400, по две в каждого жука и еще три – куда-то вглубь леса. Жуки взревели последний раз, суматошно замахали всеми 12 конечностями и стихли, упав бездыханными. В лесу взвыл еще какой-то монстр, и раздался треск – падая, огромная туша раздавила пару столетних дубов в щепки.
_Ваш уровень 64. Массовое уничтожение мобов выше вашего уровня.
Ваше умение «Гроза небес» повышено, теперь вы можете увеличивать его силу до уровня 500, используя сетовый кристалл-накопитель._
Копии Свисса с тихим шелестом исчезли.
Свисс приземлился, огляделся и сказал:
- Безусловный приказ стихии земли – вернуть ровную поверхность!
Изрытая в ямы земля зашевелилась, дохлые монстры погрузились в землю и исчезли, а земля стала ровненькая и покрытая зеленой травкой, как будто ничего тут и не происходило!
- Вылезайте, люди, из-под повозок! – величественно пропел эльф Свисс. – Враг повержен, Справедливость восторжествовала!
Купец Автосий осторожно выполз из-под повозки, под которой прятался, поглядел вокруг, счел нужным прикрикнуть: 
- А ну все наверх, лодыри! – и на негнущихся ногах подошел к Архимагу.
- Нижайшая благодарность от всех людей Великому Свиссу! – воскликнул он, кланяясь как можно ниже.
- Справедливость превыше всего! – пропел Свисс и поднял указательный палец вверх.
- А можно ли попросить великого Архимага? – спросил купец.
- Э-э… а что еще надо? – удивился Свисс.
- Так вот, значитца, дела такие… проклятый колдун заколдовал нашего Родия, и теперь он значитца жаба! И хотелось бы обратно расколдовать…
Свисс нахмурился и пошел вслед за Автосием. Подойдя к жабе, он задумался и стал бормотать:
- Суть вещей… не проходит… Исцеление словом – Живи!..  что-то не работает… а, понятно, уровень наложившего заклятье выше моего… Сон разума… не подчинятся… вернее он сам себе даже во сне не может приказать расколдоваться… тьфу ты бес корявый…
Затем он обратился к купцу и сказал:
- Здесь очень сильное колдовство, а я – маг боевой, а не целитель. Я перемещу вашего Родия в замок Ордена Рыцарей Справедливости, и там он будет исцелен!
С этими словами Свисс взмахнул руками, и телепорт унес Великого Архимага вместе с пострадавшем Родием.

*Атака 4. Дракон*

Саурон устало распрямил спину, откинувшись на мягкое кресло.
Да, сегодня он знатно поработал. Самые разнообразные монстры уровней от 100 до 200 количеством 40 штук созданы, обучены, настроены и выпущены в локацию Кривые Старые Врата Тьмы.
Самое сложное было настроить монстров так, чтобы они нападали на всех, кроме тех игроков, у кого в кармане лежит индульгенция «А-па-па 1».
Хитрость была в том, что монстры уровня 100, количеством 20 штук, должны были пропускать всех с индульгенцией в кармане, а монстры уровня 150, в количество 10 штук, не нападали только на игроков, у кого в кармане – индульгенция «А-па-па 2».
Ну и наконец монстры уровня 200, а таких создавать крайне тяжело, сложно и долго, надо внести слишком много своих сил, использовать огромное количество дорогих ингридиентов, и нельзя допустить ни одной мельчайшей ошибки – иначе монстры тут же разнесут своего создателя.
Монстрам было получено время от времени поедать монстров уровня 100 и бросаться на всех, кто окажется рядом.
Самым сложным было сделать так, чтобы монстры, нападая на игроков, у которых отсутствует индульгенция, не затрагивали тех, у кого индульгенция в кармане.
Саурон долго и нудно пытался изобрести некое универсальное заклинание, которое, с одной стороны, вызывает ярость монстра, а с другой, как только монстр почует индульгенцию – ярость испаряется и вместо нее появляется щенячье желание потереться щекой о сапог игрока с индульгенцией.
Наконец это ему удалось, и Саурон был очень доволен собой.
Выпустив монстров в локацию, он запустил вслед за ними 8 черных воронов, тоже созданных им, для наблюдения за монстрами – правильно ли они выполняют свое предназначение или все-таки где-то закралась ошибка. 
Лупоглазые жуки о 12 ногах медленно ползли в лесу, подъедая все встречающиеся на пути препятствия – что деревья, что мелких мобов.
Наконец два жука выползли на открытое пространство. Вдалеке разминалась на мелких мобах небольшая группка игроков, человек 8.
Жуки привстали на задних конечностях, втянули воздух и утробно заревели. Игроки недоуменно повернулись к ним. Жуки прыгнули и плюнули кислотой. Один из игроков, стоящий ближе всех, тут же потерял жизнь и испарился. Другие в испуге бросились бежать прочь.
Саурон, наблюдающий за действом глазами парящей вверху вороны,  довольно потер руки.
И вдруг…
Дракон плавно плыл под небесами, изучая новое место. Ему было любопытно, да и не оставлял надежды он встретить таких же драконов.
И вдруг – он ПОЧУВСТВОВЛ!
Он почувствовал то же самое, что и на поле, где плакала девочка – чей-то испуг.
Кому-то на поле было плохо.
Он вспомнил также, как испуг и грусть сменились бурным ликованием, когда он помог девочке найти своих родителей, и как ему стало при этом приятно.
Дракон плавно спустился пониже и посмотрел.
Два огромных жука преследовали 7 более мелких существ, по-видимому, людей, те убегали прочь и некоторые из них еще визжали.
Дракон сделал круг, развернулся, снизился еще и выпустил огромную струю огня. Поджаренные жуки запрыгали и резко завопили. Некоторое игроки остановились и стали смотреть, что будет дальше.
Жуки, однако, долго не стояли на месте, они вновь прыгнули к игрокам. Тогда дракон сел на землю и долго поливал жуков огнем, до тех пор, пока те не потрескались и не рассыпались в прах.
Саурон изумленно протер глаза.
Что это за черт?
Он активировал телепорт и переместился на место, прикрыв себя магией невидимости.
Дракон тем временем величественно взлетел и удалился прочь.
- Да что это за дерьмо? – взревел Саурон недовольно, попытавшись определить уровень улетающего дракона.
Уровень оказался… 1000. А количество брони и количество единиц жизни – скрыто!
Да, в условиях игры упоминался максимальный уровень 1000, но пока ни такого монстра, ни такого игрока в игре не наблюдалось.
Саурон был взбешен. Он понимал, что рано или поздно драконы могут появиться в игре, тем более что уже было, один раз дракон набросился на башни магов на пляже и разрушил их.
Но надо же как неудачно – дракон напал как раз на с таким трудом созданных монстров 200 уровня! Столько денег и труда пропало зря!
Саурон со зла спалил два дерева и переместился обратно.
Дракон спокойно плыл в небесах, когда…. Он внезапно опять почувствовал чей-то испуг!
Дракон снизился и увидел, как кучка более мелких противных жаб прыгает за группой игроков побольше, те кидаются файерболами, но жабы не сдыхают, бегают и время от времени подъедают зазевавшихся людей.
Дракон рассердился, снизился, сел на землю и махнул лапой. Две жабы были прибиты моментально, дракон переступил и еще раз махнул лапой – еще двух жаб не стало. Дракон привстал и посмотрел вдаль, однако ему даже двигаться не пришлось – тупые жабы были запрограммированы набрасываться на все, что не соответствует их облику. Еще две жабы сами прибежали к дракону и злобно плюнули в него кислотой. 
Броня дракона была достаточно толстой, чтобы просто не почувствовать ничего, однако одна капелька попала в глаз, глаз сильно защипало и полились слезы.
Дракон сильно рассердился и вдавил жаб лапой в землю. И еще попрыгал на этом месте.
Игроки закричали «Ура!». Суда по ощущениям, они были рады и очень довольны.
Некоторые из них крикнули
- Молодец, дракон! Спасибо! Так держать! Долой лишних монстров!
Дракон приосанился, он был очень доволен.
И тут на поле появился еще один человек. В черном развевающемся плаще, черных сапогах, черных очках и магической остроконечной шляпе.
- Кто ты такой? – грозно спросил он.
Дракон сдвинул брови.
- Зачем ты вмешиваешься? – продолжал неизвестный.
- Людям было плохо, - ответил дракон.
- Я запрещаю тебе уничтожать мои творения! – воскликнул человек в черном плаще.
- Эй! – сказал один из игроков. – А ты кто такой и чего лезешь?
Дракон задумался. И тут неизвестный кинул огонь. Человек, который к нему приблизился, загорелся и исчез!
Дракон был в шоке.
Значит, новое знание: есть люди ХОРОШИЕ и есть люди ПЛОХИЕ.
Плохие люди могут сделать больно и плохо другим людям!
Дракон заревел и переступил ближе к человеку в плаще.
Тот что-то сказал, и из его рук вылетел огромный шар. Шар очень больно стукнул дракона по носу, взорвался, и в голове дракона загудело!
Дракон замотал головой, и тут человек вновь что-то крикнул.
Дракона опутала синяя сеть. Дракону показалось, что его сковали, однако он сильно дернулся, и сеть вспыхнула и распалась.
Человек в плаще взмахнул руками, и вокруг дракона закрутился ураган.
Тут дракон сильно рассердился и выпустил струю огня.
Однако человек в плаще стоял, и не думая исчезать. Краем глаза он уивдел пару системных сообщений:
_Системное сообщение. Вы потеряли защиту «Щит воздуха» уровня 300
Вы потеряли защиту «Щит Архимага» уровня 500_
Человек обозлился и переместился за спину дракона. Он кинул огромный файербол, добавив ему из всех своих запасов маны уровень 800. Файербол попал на дракона и взорвался. Дракона слегка оглушило, он затряс головой, затем развернулся, открыл челюсти и прыгнул на человека, чтобы съесть.
Человек взлетел в воздух, дракон тоже.
Дракон вновь выпустил струю огня, и человек в плаще мгновенно переместился на километр вдаль.
Дракон полетел к нему, человек еще раз крикнул какое-то слово, и в лицо дракона полетела каменная стрела. Стрела ударила в открытый рот дракона и выбила огромный клык.
Дракону стало больно.
Дракон совсем-совсем рассердился и почувствовал, как в нем закипает какая-то субстанция. Он очень сильно пожелал, чтобы нехорошее существо исчезло, и из его глаз вылетел огромный синий шар энергии.
Шар переместился к человеку практически мгновенно, и тот не успел телепортироваться.
_Системное сообщение.
Вы подверглись удару уровня 1000 «Злость дракона». «Злость дракона» отнимает также 10000 единиц жизни и запрещает пополнить жизнь из баф-аптечки.  Вы потеряли свой доспех, он разрушен. Вы потеряли магический жезл, он разрушен. Вы потеряли жизнь и сейчас попадете в свою Генеральную резиденцию._
Человек исчез, а дракон еще долго летал и злобно плевался огнем в небесах.
Затем он высмотрел с неба еще несколько огромных многоногих жуков уровня 200, снизился и сжег их.
Саурон тем временем, возродившийся в своей генеральной резиденции, бесился от фантастической злости: он уже два года как не умирал в игре и серьезно стал полагать себя бессмертным. А тут такой прокол – возродился в одних подштанниках, да потеряв все доспехи, свитки и амуницию…

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (09.01.2017)

----------


## Архимаг

*Глава 11. Решения*
_Нельзя героем стать на миг.
Герой – кто высший дух постиг.
Эола Великая, менестрель Империи Оллеграф эпохи Перерождения_
*Атака 1. Петр*
Я сидел в отдельном кабинете ресторана «Ельцы» и помешивал ложечкой сахар в кофе. На второе кресло у столика опустился грузный человек в твидовом пиджаке.
- Добрый день, игрок Разрушитель. Я адвокат, моя фамилия Шапиро. Я представляю интересы группы лиц, которые поручили мне сделать вам некое предложение.
Я был очень доволен тем, что мне не пришлось выходить из игры и ехать в Санкт-Петербург для беседы – Крот вчера передал мне, что со мной, не выходя из игры, хочет встретиться некий адвокат с интересным предложением.
- Слушаю вас.
- Группе лиц, которых я представляю, стало известно, что вы умудрились получить некоторые возможности первосвященника Ушедшего Демиурга Кротонуса, это верно?
- Именно так.
- Позвольте попросить вас продемонстрировать мне это!
- Здесь, в ресторане? – усомнился я.
- В данном кабинете хорошая защита, можете не волноваться. А если что, я оплачу ресторану ущерб.
Я пожал плечами.
- Божественная заморозка! – сказал я и чучело, стоящее в углу кабинета, покрылось вязью изморози. Через три секунды оно треснуло и распалось на несколько мелких кусков.
- Очень хорошо, - сказал адвокат.
- Божественная защита! 
Адвокат сделал пассы руками – по-видимому, он был маг нехилого уровня и опять удовлетворенно кивнул.
- Отлично. Значит, наше предложение придет к нужному человеку.
- Слушаю вас, - опять сказал я.
- Наши разведчики нашли скрытый квест по возвращению Кротонуса. Вы должны пройти его, после чего, имея уже умения этого Демиурга, автоматически станете его первосвященником.
- Скрытые квесты обычно выдаются именные, то есть кому выдан, тот и проходит.
- Верно. Но нигде не написано, что первосвященником должен стать именно квестодержатель. Им может стать любой член образованной квестодержателем группы, выполнив в квесте некоторые манипуляции.
- Вот как. Хм.
- После того, как Демиург Кротонус вернется в наш игровой мир, а вы станете первосвященником Кротонуса, вы отдаете ваш персонаж указанному мной человеку.
Я поднял брови.
- А разве это возможно осуществить?
Адвокат пожал плечами.
- Я не программист и не смогу рассказать, как это будет выполнено технически. Но раз мне поручили сделать такое предложение, значит это возможно.
- Это не вполне легально, - усомнился я.
- Совершенно верно, - невозмутимо продолжил адвокат. – Зато в компенсацию мы готовы совершить нечто не совсем легальное для вас!
Вот он, вполне удачный шанс!
- Отлично, - сказал я. – Только есть закавыка. У меня проблемы не в игре, а в реале, так что «нечто не совсем легальное» вам придется совершить не в игре!
Адвокат пожал плечами.
- Это само собой разумеется. В самом простейшем случае мы готовы очень щедро заплатить вам деньгами, но меня известили, что деньги – не совсем то, что вам нужно.
- Понятно, тогда я скажу, что мне нужно, а вы решите, готовы ли вы сделать это. Я… а как с защитой этой комнаты? Как я слышал, админы могут прослушать любой помещение в игре.
Адвокат снова пожал плечами. 
- У нас пока не было с этим проблем. Говорите.
- В общем, я ночью нарвался на группу из трех бандитов. Двоих мне удалось … мм… анулировать, третий к сожалению убежал и пообещал меня тоже анулировать. К сожалению, он оказался… - я передал адвокату бумажку.
Адвокат насупил брови.
- В принципе, это решаемо… но… в данном конкретном случае выходит за рамки вашего вознаграждения с финансовой точки зрения.
- То есть?
- То есть вам придется доплатить. Или как вариант, найти еще одного игрока, который вот-вот станет первосвященником другого Демиурга и уговорить его тоже отдать свой персонаж нам. Дело в том, что персона, указанная вами, слишком… дорогая.
Я задумался. Конечно, Юля пока далека до всяких первосвященников… но… заместитель лидера неигрового клана… хотя стоп. Как говорил мне отец – если случилось торговаться, помни, что многие торговцы для начала называют не двойную цену… а десятикратную! Первосвященником… может стать не каждый!
- Нет, - сказал я. – Дело в том, что первосвященником Кротонуса не может стать никто другой, кроме меня. Поэтому моя цена за вашу услугу именно такова. Единственное, что могу прибавить – право первосвященника назначить себе заместителя. То есть вы получите две важные игровые должности, а не одну. 
Адвокат замолчал – видимо, посылал кому-то сообщение через закрытый игровой чат.
Наконец он получил нужный ответ и сказал:
- Хорошо, такое условие мы принимаем. Итак, завтра вам кинет приглашение войти в группу игрок Дон Корлеоне.
Мы распрощались, адвокат удалился, а через 10 минут и я ушел из ресторана.
_Адресат: Трубадур короля
Срочное!
Трубадур, есть очень важная информация, надо срочно увидеться.
Входящее.
Я очень занят. Действительно серьезно?
Адресат: Трубадур короля
Я полагаю, да.
Входящее.
Хорошо, жду на том же месте._ 
Я вынул свиток телепортации и переместился на улицу Изгоев.
Ашот ждал меня в комнате.
- Ашот, мне сейчас сделали вот какое предложение… - я рассказал о предложении адвоката Шапиро.
Ашот нахмурился и сказал:
- Вообще-то ты прав, это противозаконно с точки зрения игровых правил. Но о том, что такие вещи происходят, я в курсе. И в твоем случае, помня свой долг перед твоим отцом, я закрою на это глаза. Очень хорошо, что ты об этом сказал – я заготовлю некий противовес. А именно, после того, как Кротонус вернется, он произведет изменение – будут ликвидированы огромные права у единственного первосвященника и будут увеличены возможности нескольких настоятелей – для каждого храма.
- Мне пришлось пообещать еще второе место, типа заместителя первосвященника, - сказал я, - иначе он бы не согласился.
Ашот пожал плечами.
- Это не противоречит уже существующим правилам, после получения титула первосвященника можешь назначить любого адепта своим заместителем.
Мы распрощались, и я отправился домой.
_Входящее
Привет. Я Дон Корлеоне. Создаю группу для прохождения скрытого квеста. Готов?
Адресат: Дон Корлеоне.
Готов, давай координаты. Могу я взять с собой несколько своих друзей?
Входящее.
Сколько?
Адресат: Дон Корлеоне.
Пятерых.
Входящее.
Хорошо. С условием: весь лут – лидеру группы._ 
Скотина!!!
_Адресат: Дон Корлеоне.
Как прикажешь._ 
Я получил координаты телепорта и тут же переслал их Юле и Кроту.
Такой скрытый квест, как правило, очень сложен, плюс я конечно рассчитывал на обильный лут. 
_Входящее.
Ну и дурак. Зачем сказал «пятеро»? Я вполне могла бы присоединиться тайно, ты забыл, у меня есть шапка-невидимка?
Адресат: Ларинаэль.
Не факт, что смогла бы. Скрытые квесты иногда создают такое перемещение, в которое входят только участники группы._ 
Я ввел координаты телепорта и активировал свиток.
Телепорт перенес меня на продуваемое сильными ветрами плоскогорье. Где-то вдали виднелись вершины огромных гор, с другой стороны вдали виднелся какой-то темный, очень темный лес.
Дон Корлеоне оказался огромным викингом с виду, в шлеме с рогами, уровня 280.
Вот это уровень! Я конечно в курсе, что в игре есть даже игроки уровня 300, только их единицы.
Вокруг Дона Корлеоне стояло еще пять игроков.
Дон Матрицио – уровень 258 маг боевик
Дон Салермо - уровень 290, судя по мощнейшее броне, он выполняет роль «танка»
Дон Квадриго - 263 маг боевик и маг целитель
Дон Аврамио - 227 менестрель. Менестерь?! Что за чудо? Зачем в мощной боевой группе менесрель? Хм, я чего-то не знаю, наверно…
Дон Коростано - скрыто скрыто. Оп-па. Что за скрытый типчик? 
За мной через минуту появились мои новые друзья - Крот (уже 102 уровень), Каверза уже 97, Котовский 95 уровень, Крыт 104 уровень 
Дон Корлеоне кинул приглашение в группу.
_Создана группа «Летящие к поднебесью». Войти?
Да.
Внимание! Вы получаете бафф «Сверхжизнь», в течение 40 минут весь физический урон уменьшен на 50%
Вы получаете бафф «Атака ярости», в течение 20 минут все ваши физические удары увеличены на 40%
Вы получаете бафф «Контроль умов», в течение 30 минут вы можете повелевать одним врагом уровня до ваш уровень умножить на 4
Вы получаете бафф «Анти дебафф», в течение часа ни одно существо уровнем ниже 200 не сможет навесить на вас любой вид дебаффа
Вы получаете бафф «Гиперкрит», в течение 45 минут любой ваш удар будет критическим.
Вы получаете бафф «Иллюзия», в течение 34 минут вы 15 раз можете создать иллюзию себя в одном месте, и став невидимым, атаковать с другого места. При атаке невидимость теряется._ 
- Ты сказал, друзей пятеро? – прогудел шаляпинским басом Дон Корлеоне. – Где пятый?
- Вероятно, у него какие-то личные проблемы, - пожал плечами я.- Обещал быть, но… что-то нету.
- Ждать не будем. Перемещаемся в Серые Пределы Запрещенных Земель.
Дон сделал пассы руками и прочитал заклинание. Хорошо однако уметь перемещаться без всяких свитков!
Небо над нами потемнело… это был какой-то особенный телепорт – вместо того, чтобы увидеть некое мерцающее облако и в него шагнуть – мы остались на месте стоять там, где и стояли, а местность вокруг нас заморгала, потемнела и… исчезла. Секунду мы стояли в кромешной тьме, даже не видя, что под ногами и на чем стоим.
Тут нас почти ослепила яркая вспышка и… мы увидели, что стоим по щиколотки в лаве! На склоне горы, эту лаву извергающей!  Еще через пол-секунды пришел грохот – из верхушки горы взлетали вверх и тут же падали огромные камни, вокруг летали хлопья сажи, из-за чего видимость была метров двадцать, не более. Поплыли системные сообщения:
_Дебафф ожог – не прошел
Дебафф нечем дышать – не прошел
Дебафф крит смерти – не прошел
Дебафф поедание жизни – не прошел_
- Быстро, бегом вниз и через 100 метров в пещеру! – скомандовал Дон Корлеоне.
Мы поскакали по камням, торчащим из лавы, вниз.
На голову Дона Салермо упала огромная, метров в пять в диаметре, вулканическая бомба. Он отмахнулся, и крошки камня с грохотом разлетелись вокруг. Хорошие, однако, бафы у этого Дона!
Наконец мы увидели вход в пещеру и забежали внутрь.
Тут же на нас прыгнули две огромные жабы 350 уровня. Матрицио и Квадриго вскинули руки и заморозили их, остальные взмахнули мечами – поскольку уровень жаб был выше, понадобилось аж 15 критических ударов, чтобы снести им жизнь в ноль. 
_Ваша группа уничтожила Сторожей Преисподней, ваш опыт 10000 единиц._ 
Мы быстро шли по неровному, понижающемуся подземному ходу со слабым освещением. Дон зажег магический фонарь, который плыл впереди нас. Внезапно из стен выступили два огромных скелета уровня 300 с мечами, и фонарь погас.
Я заозирался вокруг, но для магов видимо темнота была не помеха – раздался громкий шорох, и два скелета замерзли, превратившись в замороженные статуи и засветились синим светом.
Тут над нами возник признак и сказал:
- Разморозка, хо-хо!
Скелеты тут же взревели, взмахнули мечами – с Котовского тут же сняло половину жизни, с дона Матрицио – тоже.
Менестрель вынул из воздуха лютню и тренькнул по струнам. Скелеты встали.
- Ой-ой, - запел менестрель, - убили негра, уби-и-или бедного негра, убили негра!
Скелеты стали танцевать. Мы боком проползли между танцующими скелетами и краем стены и углубились в расширение коридора, окончившееся пещерой с высоким потолком, метров 20.
Мы остановились и стали оглядываться. Внезапно в воздухе возник призрак и сказал:
- Назад на воздух, хе-хе!
И не успели мы моргнуть глазом, как вновь оказались по щиколотку в лаве на том самом месте, куда перенеслись телепортом! Грохот заложил уши…
Не успел Каверза моргнуть глазом, как на его голову опустилась вулканическая бомба – камень диаметром 3 метра и вбил его в земню! Черт!! Все бафы остались в пещере, мы перенеслись, потеряв наложенные бафы! Ник Каверза погас.
- Похоже, зря мы ввязались в эту катавасию! – пробормотал Крот.
- Бегом, бегом! – вскричал Дон Корлеоне, и мы снова бросились к пещере.
Я глянул в интерфейс – действительно, все бафы погасли…
Маги вновь заморозили двух жаб и мы быстро их порубили.
Менестрель заранее тренькнул и затянул «Убили не-е-егра,,,» и выскочившие из стен скелеты тут же затанцевали и перестали обращать на нас внимание.
Маги перед входом в большой зал стали магичить и кидать в воздух какие-то заклинания.
- Ну все, воздух заморожен, призрак не пройдет, - сказал уверенно Дон Корлеоне и ступил в зал.
Призрак возник возле стены и сказал:
- Назад на воздух, хе-хе!
И мы снова оказались по щиколотку в лаве… я услышал свист, посмотрел наверх… прямо мне в лицо летела вулканическая бомба. Но за миллиметр от моего носа она… беззвучно исчезла!
Ура! Значит, Юлька каким-то образом смогла сюда проникнуть. Хм, странно, она же не примкнула к группе? Как тогда она могла проникнуть в Запрещенные Земли? Хотя там у нее хитро – она зам главы клана неписей, демиурги ее знают, какие возможности это ей дает.
_Адресат: Ларинаэль.
Можешь что-то сделать с призраком в зале?
Входящее:
Попробую…_
Мы вновь бежали вниз, заморозили и убили двух жаб, заставили танцевать скелетов… перед залом маги остановились и стали совещаться… наконец они на что-то решились и стали колдовать. Посреди зала возник голем. Голем сказал:
- Вонючий призрак! Перестань вонять!
Призрак появился и… развеялся!
Голем сделал шаг, тут из потолка зала мгновенно полетела вниз каменная стрела и пробила голема насквозь. Голем рассыпался на кусочки камней.
Котовский сделал шаг в зал. Еще одна каменная стрела упала из потолка и пробила игрока насквозь. Ник Котовский погас.
- Божественная защита! – сказал я.
_Системное сообщение:
Божественная защита не работает в Запрещенных землях._ 
Плохо!
_Входящее
Я думаю, я смогу сдержать удары в течение 15 секунд._ 
Посреди зала возник лик древнего старца с блинной белой бородой.
- Я дух Демиурга Адаманта! Я даю вам 15 секунд защиты! – сказал он.
Маги-доны переглянулись, подняли брови и… побежали к противоположной стене зала.
Я и оставшиеся в живых Крот и Крыт побежали следом. Из потолка посыпались каменные стрелы, но над нами дрожало марево какой-то сверхзащиты и стрелы не могли ее пробить.
Добежав до противоположной стены, мы увидели дверь.
Дон Корлеоне вынул бумажку и прочел отпирающее заклинание. Каменная дверь открылась и мы увидели следующий зал.
Только мы сделали шаг, как посреди зала возник дух и сказал:
- Хе-хе…
- Нет, только не назад! – вскричал Крот.
_Входящее
Стой пока, я сейчас этого призрака развею._ 
Вдруг под призраком забегали огромные мыши. Призрак замолчал и стал их разглядывать.
- Назад, на воздух! – сказал он и мыши исчезли.
Через секунду под призраком забегали толстые суслики.
Призрак удивился и сказал:
- Назад, на воздух!
Суслики и не подумали исчезать.
Десять сусликов встали, еще восемь запрыгнули на их спину, еще пять запрыгнули выше, последние два суслика встали один на другого и верхний суслик укусил призрака!
Призрак испустил вой и стал медленно растворяться!
Маги переглянулись и подняли брови. Однако зал был чист, Дон Корлеоне делал какие-то пассы и через минуту сказал:
- Действительно, чисто… странно… ну что, попробуем пройти, - и сделал осторожный шаг вперед. Ничего не случилось.
Мы все быстро перебежали зал и вошли в низкий коридор с другой стороны зала, отделанный гранитной крошкой. Коридор был освещен, каждые 10 шагов в стенах ярко горели факелы.
Дон Корлеоне сделал пассы рукой и сказал:
- В стенах нас ждут ловушки!
Менестрель взял из воздуха лютню и запел. Нет, теперь негра не убили – он запел
- Три шага сделал черт и кря-а-а-кнул!
- Три шага сделал Морт и кри-и-икнул!
- Три шага – спи-и-и-те все!
Из стен наполовину высунулись и застыли там стрелы. Из каких-то щелей в полу взвилось пламя и опало, оставшись едва заметными светляками. Из потолка высунулись скелеты – наполовину и так замерли. Из воздуха сгустились три призрака, сели, положили голову на локти и стали слушать менестреля.
- Быстро, вперед! – произнес менестрель.
Мы побежали по коридору. Коридор начал изгибаться и в конце концов привел нас к тупику. Дон Корлеоне зажмурил глаза – видимо, он смотрел волшебным взором.
Вдруг пол исчез и мы полетели вниз.
Дон Коростано скастовал замедление, и мы плавно опустились почти в середине огромного зала. Перед нами был постамент, на котором дрыхла огромная улитка. 
_Системное сообщение.
Ультира Вынос Всех, босс первого уровня данжа, уровень 400, единиц жизни – 2 000 000, защита – 100% от физического урона, 90% от боевого магического урона, 30% от ментального урона, 20% от льда. Броня – 90 000 единиц, защита брони – Магический Рикошет._ 
- Так, спокойно, - сказал Дон Корлеоне, - все в порядке – такой босс здесь и должен быть! Низкоуровневые – в сторону!
Мы, то есть я, Крот и Крыт, отошли к стене и стали смотреть.
Танк Дон Салермо подошел к улитке, улитка открыла один глаз и моргнула. Из глаз улитки вылетели две красные струи и танк улетел к стене, шмякнулся и упал.
_Системное сообщение.
Утеряно 50% жизни участника группы Дон Салермо._ 
- Черт… - пробормотал Дон Корлеоне.
Он свел руки, что-то пробормотал, и вокруг улитки закружился хоровод желтых снежинок.
_Системное сообщение.
Время шока – 1 минута. Отсчет: 59 секунд… 59 секунд…_
Пока шел отсчет, Матрицио и Квадриго пуляли по улитке боевой магией, из них вылетали ледяные стрелы 400 уровня, каменные вращающиеся диски 300 уровня, синий туман, который разом снял половину защиты улитки…
Дон Коростано просто посмотрел… и:
_Броня разрушена. Защита разрушена. Количество оставшейся жизни 900 000 из 2 000 000._ 
Минута закончилась, менестрель взял лютню и запел:
- Спи, моя радость, усни-и-и-и-и…
_Дебафф сна отклонен!_ 
Улитка басом заревела и… мгновенно оказалась возле Дона Аврамио. Она накрыла его свой мордой и дон исчез.
Жизнь дона стремительно понеслась вниз. Несмотря ни на какие выпады с зачарованным мечом Дона Корлеоне, ник менестреля погас. Дон Коростано что-то бормотал, но в этот раз это не сработало.
Мы перестали стоять пнем и стали тоже посылать в улитку все, что имеем: 
- Молния бога! Кулак Гаргантюа! – это я
- Зеленая молния 300 уровня! Смерть Владыкам 350 уровня! – Крот вынул из кармана спрятанные там очень дорогие заклинания высоких уровней.
- Умри! – вскричал Крыт, сведя руки вместе ладонями наружу.
Наконец очередной критический удар снес последние крохи жизни, и улитка с воем завалилась на бок.
_Ваша группа уничтожила босса первого уровня данжа.
Ваш уровень 53.
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения.
Ваш уровень 54.
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения.
Ваг уровень 55. Вы приняли участие в уничтожении моба более чем в 8 раз выше своего уровня!
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения.
Ваш уровень 56.
Вами получено новое умение – выдох зла. Выдох зла понижает на 50% уровень жизни любого моба уровня не выше ваш уровень умножить на 5, или на 20% - любого моба уровнем выше этого_
Дон выдохнул – фффуххх… - и вытер рукой вспотевший лоб.
- Хм, хм, - сказал я. – Мне одному кажется, что вы подготовились недостаточно?
Дон Корлеоне пожал плечами:
- Мы изучили все доступные источники, включая неофициальные.
Я завис на минуту, распределяя полученные единицы умения и решил кинуть две единицы в «Превзойти свой уровень», ибо сейчас предстоит драка еще посерьезнее, а возможности Дона Корлеоне по результатам убийства босса 1 уровня показались мне определенно недостаточными, и одну единицу – в «Увеличить силу свитка»
_Умение «Превзойти свой уровень» повышено – теперь вы можете два раза в день использовать удар меча, соответствующий 10-кратному вашему уровню!
Умение «Превзойти свой уровень» повышено – теперь вы можете четыре раза в день использовать удар меча, соответствующий 10-кратному вашему уровню!
Умение «Увеличить силу свитка» повышено -  теперь вы можете увеличить силу свитка в 5 раз один раз в час_
Блин, кинул и тут же пожалел: надо было кинуть два умения в «Увеличить силу свитка» - его я могу использовать чаще! Сегодня важнее было именно чаще – а вот на будущее конечно пригодится и «Превзойти свой уровень». Ну что делать: мы спешим… а спешка всегда мешает хорошей вдумчивости.
По краям зала открылась винтовая лестница на уровень ниже.
Мы осторожно спустились вниз. Нижний зал был пуст.
- Стойте, - сказал я. Я посмотрел в свой Шлем партизан Многоречья. Мы стояли в окружении десятков невидимых скелетов 200 уровня, держащих мечи.
- Дон, видите скелетов?
Дон ответил:

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (09.01.2017)

----------


## Архимаг

- У меня свой способ… я вижу сгустки тьмы… так это скелеты?
- Превзойти свой уровень! – крикнул я и, вращая мечом, врубился в ближайших скелетов. Уровень меча повысился заметно выше, чем 200, и скелеты начали разлетаться, гремя костями. Посыпались системные сообщения о получении опыта.
За скелетами показался лич! Лич 300 уровня начал кидать в меня мощные ветвистые молнии. Одна из молний попала в Крыта и он мгновенно упал. Ник Крыта стал серым.
_Системное сообщение.
Наручи Убой Многорога (100% защита от молний любого типа) отклонили 100% ударов молний 400 уровня!
Вы выдержали прямую атаку моба 400 уровня!
Ваш уровень 57!
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения._ 
Доны не стояли молча, они атаковали лича магией. Жизнь лича стала уменьшаться, но очень медленно – 1 900 000 единиц… 1 800 000 единиц… 1 700 000 единиц…
Я бросился бежать, вскинув меч, и попытался воткнуть его в лича!
Крит, Лич пошатнулся, а меня отбросило назад.
_Лич: 968 000 едлиниц жизни._ 
Я встал и крикнул:
- Увеличить силу свитка! Молния бога! – молния снесла все оставшиеся защиты лича и еще 260 единиц жизни.
- Превзойти свой уровень! – и ударил лича мечом. Прошел очередной критический удар, лич упал и испустил дух.
_Вы поразили моба в несколько раз выше своего уровня!
Ваш уровень 58.
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения.
Вы поразили моба с количесвом жизни выше 1 500 000 единиц!
Ваш уровень 59.
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения.
Вы поразили моба высокого уровня менее чем за 10 минут!
Ваш уровень 60.
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения_.
Я мельком глянул вокруг – ага, все заняты появившимися после уничтожения скелетов еще четырьмя личами, а мне вроде ничего не грозит – и тут же стал распределять полученные единицы умений:
_Умение «Увеличить силу свитка» повышено -  теперь вы можете увеличить силу свитка в 5 раз один раз в полчаса
Умение «Увеличить силу свитка» повышено -  теперь вы можете увеличить силу свитка в 5 раз один раз в 10 минут
Умение «Превзойти свой уровень» повышено – теперь вы можете один раз в час использовать удар меча, соответствующий 10-кратному вашему уровню!_ 
Я огляделся. Ну, личи – для этой компании донов были на один зуб… ну хорошо, если не на один, то во всяком случае опасности не представляли.
Дон Корлеоне как раз заканчивал со своим личем, а Дон Квадриго уже спокойно оглядывался, не нужна ли кому помощь.
Я подошел к недовольному Кроту:
- Я не думал, что тут НАСТОЛЬКО круто.
Крот пожал плечами:
- Я не в претензии, ты по сути предупредил, что место высокоуровневое и опасное. Мы сами решили рискнуть, так что держать на тебя обиду не вижу смысла.
- Вы хоть какую пользу поимели или все зря?
- Ну… уровень или пара уровней нам каждому прилетело… Но конечно зная заранее, как все пойдет, наверно мы бы не пошли.
Дон Корлеоне хлопнул в ладоши:
- Так, внимание, теперь хитрость: становимся все вместе на вот этот пятачок и я прочту мантру – иначе мы просто закончим с боссом уровня и выйдем… а нам надо другое – тут скрытый подкаст нужно открыть.
Мы встали в круг, куда указал Дон, близко подошли друг к другу, даже взялись за руки, и Дон зачитал:
- Астуро Астра Монно Буну!
Стены зала вспыхнули и начали двигаться. Во время движения стены начали рассыпаться, и постепенно стала проглядывать в образующиеся дыры совсем другая местность – какое-то плоскогорье с факелами горящих гейзеров между огромными серыми валунами. Наконец исчез и полоток, и мы оказались в весьма непривлекательной местности: на небе с огромной скоростью неслись низкие черные тучи. Из них время от времени били огромные ветвистые молнии, сопровождаемые оглушающим громом. Дул холодный неприятный ветер, горящие факелы сильно наклонялись, поливая огнем валуны вокруг.
Из ближайшего валуна появился призрак.
_Призрак Короля Самуила 14, вседержателя Ании, Мании и Мустарании. Уровень 600, единиц жизни – 4 000 000, защита – 10% от физического урона, 20% от боевого магического урона, 30% от ментального урона, 90% от льда. Броня – 90 000 единиц, защита брони – Магический Перехватчик._ 
- И как такого уничтожать? – воскликнул шокированный Крот.
Дон Коростано сделал пасс руками, вынул и кинул в призрака какой-то амулет.
_Амулет «Заморозить время» уровня 600 активирован. Все объекты в радиусе 20 метров от центра амулета заморожены во времени, время действия амулета – 30 секунд._ 
- А теперь – быстро бежим, - крикнул Дон Коростано и бросился бежать первым.
- Танк – вперед! – через секунду добавил Дон Корлеоне.
Дон Салермо выбежал вперед и побежал первым, за ним – доны, за ними – я, за мной – Крот.
Как только мы пробежали метров 50, внезапно валуны перед нами сдвинулись и закрыли проход.
Ближайший факел гейзера наклонился и поджег Крота. Его жизнь помчалась вниз, Крот быстро активировал одну баф-аптечку в 1000 единиц, потом вторую баф-аптечку.
- Живее всех живых! – воскликнул я, и Крот перестал гореть.
Танк выхватил меч и на пару с Доном Матрицио начал рубить валуны. Каждый удар зачарованных мечей вызывал крит, яркую вспышку и от валуна отскакивала каменная крошка.
Через минуту центральный валун распался на части и из него взлетел костяной дракон.
_Костяной дракон, страж Запретных земель. Уровень 550, единиц жизни – 4 000 000, защита – 10% от физического урона, 20% от боевого магического урона, 90% от ментального урона, 10% от льда. Броня – 80 000 единиц._ 
Дон Салермо что-то прокричал, и в дракона полетела магическая стрела.
_Урон: 10 000 единиц жизни, броня повреждена на 1%._
Дракон дохнул огнем, и танк потерял 90% единиц жизни.
Дон Квадриго тут же отхилил его до 100%.
Дракон сделал круг, Дон Корлеоне и другие доны встали рядом, пробормотали заклинание, и в дракона улетело облако мороза.
_Урон: 75 000 единиц жизни, броня повреждена на 4%._
Дракон заморозился, танк попытался пробежать по месту, где лежал разрушенный валун, и… исчез во вспышке телепорта-ловушки. Воздух тут же схлопнулся за ним, и мы остались без Дона Салермо.
- Черт! – высказался Дон Корлеоне.
Тут дракон сбросил ледяные оковы и помчался вниз.
- Прячтесь за валуны! – крикнул Дон Корлеоне.
Мы забежали за валуны. Дракон дохнул пламенем, пламя промчалось над валунами, но дракону показалось этого мало – он махнул когтем, пролетая над валунами, и валун вместе с Кротом отлетел в сторону. Дракон, наплевав на закон инерции, тут же развернулся и спалил Крота своим огненным дыханием. Крот не успел сделать ни одного движения, как его ник стал серым и он исчез.
Дон Корлеоне вытащил еще один амулет и бросил в дракона. Дракон отбил его своим когтем, амулет улетел метров на 40 в сторону и взорвался там разноцветным дождем.
Дракон дохнул в Дона Корлеоне, и его жизнь быстро стала падать.
Вдруг… в воздухе над драконом… возник еще один дракон. Если первый был темно-коричневым, то вновь возникший – золотым!
Золотой дракон посмотрел вниз и загрохотал:
- Хаа-хаа-хаа-хаа! Коричневая вонючка, что ты тут делаешь?
Коричневый дракон перестал сжигать Дона (и вовремя – у него осталось только 10% жизни), взревел, развернулся и помчался ввысь.
Золотой дракон стал удирать, делая круги. Наконец золотой дракон сделал полный круг, снизился, шлепнул по одному из валунов, и прямо перед носом преследующего его коричневого дракона возникло зеркало. В этот момент коричневый дракон как раз дохнул пламенем и… сжег себя!
_Урон: 1 500 000 единиц жизни, броня повреждена на 35%._
Он взревел и взмахнул когтями. Зеркало разрушилось. Золотой дракон кинул с высоты огромный валун в голову коричневого.
_Урон: 55 000 единиц жизни, броня повреждена на 1%._
Коричневый дракон еще раз взревел, взлетел выше и снова помчался за золотым. Золотой стал опять удирать, и ситуация повторилась – только-только коричневый начал выдыхать огонь, как золотой мазнул когтем по валуну, и перед коричневым появилось зеркало! Коричневый забил крыльями, но не успел затормозить, влетел в зеркало, загорелся весь, и…
- Превзойти свой уровень! Критически удар! – вскричал я и кинул в дракона свой меч.
Меч, повысивший свой уровень до 600 (мой уровень 60, умение повысило его в 10 раз – до 600) срубил голову уже почти сдохшего дракона.
 Голова дракона упала на землю и покатилась между валунов.
_Вами повержен Страж Запретной земли.
Ваш уровень 61
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения.
Ваш уровень 62
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения.
Ваш уровень 63
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения.
Ваш уровень 64
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения.
Ваш уровень 65
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения.
Ваш уровень 66
Вами получено умение «Удар Вельзевула». Раз в день вы можете нанести удар уровня 400, снимающий одновременно 400 единиц брони противника
Ваш уровень 67
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения.
Ваш уровень 68
Вами получено умение «Зачарование меча». Раз в день вы можете зачаровать свой меч, после чего он вместе с физическим уроном будет наносить магический урон, равных заклинания 400 уровня._ 
Дон Корлеоне внаглую подошел к голове и собрал весь лут.
Ну… собственно возражать нельзя – такой был уговор изначально.
Собственно я и так получил хорошие плюшки – такие умения на моем уровне – дают мне возможности, которые игроки обычно получают уровне где-то на 110 или 120-м.
Да и уровни подросли нехило… хотя мой 68 все равно выглядит очень бледно на фоне 200-уровневых игроков…. С другой стороны, они свой двухсотый получили после прокачивания годами. Правда уверен, начинали они не с 1, а купили максимально разрешенный к покупке 80-й.
- Так, - сказал Дон Корлеоне, теперь тут где-то должен быть босс второго уровня.
- Упс… какого же уровня босс, если простой страж был 550-го? – спросил я. – Кстати почему призрак был 600-го, а следующий за ним дракон – ниже, 550-го?
Дон пожал плечами. 
- По-видимому, информация у нас не на 100% точная. Согласно имеющимся данным, на первом уровне нас должны были ждать мобы 250-300 уровня, босс 350. На этом, втором – мобы 300…350 уровня, босс 400, и на третьем – босс 500 уровня, для которого у меня были приготовлены некоторые сюрпризы…
- Который ты уже разбросал, пытаясь убить дракона? – догадался я.
- Увы, да. – очень недовольно буркнул Дон.
- И что теперь делать?
- Идти дальше, не поворачивать же обратно, - раздражаясь на мой глупый вопрос, ответил Дон.
Я пожал плечами.
- Тогда я достаю из рукава бубнового туза, - сказал я.
- Что? – удивился Дон.
- Туза, говорю, достаю, бубнового! – и крикнул: - Эй, ты, там, дух Демиурга Адаманта, где тебя демиурги носят? Иди сюда!
Дон вытаращил глаза, Дон Коростано покрутил пальцем у лба.
Но через полминуты в воздухе возник дух Демиурга Адаманта!
- Приветствую вас, господа джентльмены удачи! – мелодичным эльфийским голосом сказал он. – Сейчас я снова вызову дракона, золотой окончил свою работу, теперь появится серебряный, и почистит местность от нечисти 400-450 уровня. Дух Демиурга сделал пасс рукой, и в небе появился серебряный дракон.
Дух исчез, а дракон спикировал на валуны вдали. Из валунов посыпались призраки 400 уроня, жаба величиной с дом 450 уровня, какое-то бородавчатое чудовище с 4 головами, напоминающее Чужого из фильма.
Серебряный дракон налетал, обдавал из магическим огнем, мобы визжали и сдыхали.
Но нам опыт не прилетал – дух не был в нашей группе.
Дон Корлеоне подобрал челюсть и спросил:
- Кто это!? И КАК он сюда попал??
- Да так, дружочек один мой, - скромно сказал я.
Дон Коростано очень пристально посмотрел на меня.
Я посмотрел на Дона Коростано и через полминуты гляделок глава в глаза сказал:
- Не смотрите на меня как Берия на таракана, залезшего на рабочий стол в своем кабинете. Тут игра – а в игре всякие фокус-покусы бывают гораздо чаще, чем в жизни.
Дон Коростано пожал плечами. Наконец первый раз с начала путешествия я услышал его голос:
- Да, конечно, многие удачливые игроки и не такие фокусы могут показать.
Серебряный дракон исчез, и в воздухе раздался голос духа Демиурга Адаманта:
- Чисто, господа. Но с боссом я воевать не могу – закон игры.
Дон Коростано пошел вперед. Дон Корлеоне сделал жест рукой, приглашая меня следовать за ним. За мной пошли оставшиеся в живых три дона.
Через пять минут пути по сильно «пересеченной местности» мы подошли к заржавевшим воротам. Дон Коростано просто постучал в них… и мы мгновенно переместились в огромный круглый зал.
В отличие от большинства игровых залов, этот зал был светлый. Здесь не было нечисти, грязных стен, разрушенных башен – зал блестел от чистого мрамора колонн. Посреди зала была проложена красная дорожка, ведущая на постамент, на котором стоял огромный золотой с бриллиантами трон.
На троне сидел босс второго уровня - рогатый демон в золотых же доспехах.
_Демон Запретных земель. Уровень 650, единиц жизни – 18 000 000, защита – 90% от физического урона, 99% от боевого магического урона, 100% от ментального урона. Броня – 1 000 000 единиц._ 
Мда, вот это босс.
Однако Дон Коростано не смутился. Он быстро подошел к Демону Запретных земель.
Демон открыл глаза.
- ИСПЫТАНИЕ! – воскликнул он так, что заложило уши.
Демон что-то кинул в Дона Коростано.
На месте дона Коростано возник огненный цветок.
Через секунду цветок погал, а Дон Коростано стоял как ни в чем не бывало.
- Второе испытание! – провозгласил Демон.
Демон сделал пасс рукой, и Дона скрутили магические жгуты. 
_Урон: 1 000 000. Урон: 1 000 000. Урон: 1 000 000._ 
Ммм… я чего-то не понял. Что, у игроков бывает 1 000 000 жизни? Как так? Правила вроде бы это запрещают… однако я присмотрелся к логу – цифра миллион есть, а ЧЕГО миллион – не написано… хитрости какие-то!
Жгуты перестали скручивать Дона.
- Третье и последнее испытание! – произнес Демон.
Демон встал и кинул в Дона Коростано свой молот, похожий на молот Тора из фильмов Марвелла, поднятый откуда-то из-за спины.
Дон сделал шаг в сторону, молот упал на то место, где Дон только что стоял.
- Подними его! – сказал Демон.
Дон Коростано вынул амулет, прошептал что-то… амулет рассыпался искрами, Дон попытался приподнять молот – молот не поднялся.
Дон Коростано вынул второй амулет, прошептал что-то – амулет сделал Дона фиолетовым, Дон попытался приподнять молот – опять не вышло.
Дон Коростано вынул третий амулет, прошептал что-то – он окутался вместе с молотом ярким сверкающим шаром. Дон попытался приподнять молот… и опять не вышло. Свет погас.
Демон сказал:
- Испытание провалено!
Он поднял палец и указал на Дона Коростано. Дон Коростано вспыхнул и горел минут 10, пока не сгорели все его баффы и защиты. От Дона Коростано осталась горста пепла.
- Сами уйдете или вас сжечь? – поинтересовался Демон.
Юморист, блин, Петросян!
- Стоять бояться! – воскликнул я и вышел вперед.
У Демона оказался очень хороший слух, он тут же спросил:
- Кому стоять и кого бояться?
- Тебе стоять и тебе бояться меня! Я Первосвященник Демиурга!
- Демиург заперт в стеклянной ловушке. Так что я тебя не боюсь, - ответил Демон.
- Так почему ты послал испытывать кого-то, я не меня? Я должен разбить эту ловушку, значит молот мой!
Демон поднял брови.
- Наглый маленький человечек! – сказал он удивленно. – Ну давай, попробуй! – и усмехнулся.
_Адресат: Ларинаэль
Давай поднимай молот!!!!!!
Входящее.
Тяни время!!!!! Я пытаюсь!!!_ 
Я медленно подошел к молоту. Поднял руки, развел их, поиграл мышцами на плечах.
- Что? – спросил Демон.
- Разминка, - серьезно ответил я. – Это же не окурок, а Молот!!
Демон громко хмыкнул.
Я присел, развел руки в стороны, сделал гимнастику… встал на голову. Потом встал обратно на ноги. Сложил из ладоней трубу и посмотрел через нее на молот. Присел и подул на него…
- Фффффффффф…..
Вдруг с потолка на меня и молот упал столб яркого света. Демон вскочил и внимательно посмотрел на потолок.
_Баф Антигравитация. Предметы теряют вес._ 
Я просто прикоснулся к Молоту. Молот медленно поднялся в поле антигравитации, я его не держал, а просто прикасался двумя пальцами к ручке.
Демон посмотрел на меня, посмотрел на потолок, посмотрел на меня… и вдруг управляющий Демоном искин выдал совсем не игровую фразу:
- Читер!!!!!
- Ничего не знаю, - тут же ответил я. – Вот молот, вот я его поднял!
Демон плюхнулся в кресло и сказал:
- Разбивай вечное стекло! – и махнул рукой в сторону. В стороне фрагмент стены зала исчез, за залом стала видна комната, в центре которой был стеклянный саркофаг. По-видимому, в саркофаге спал Демируг вечным сном.
Я попытался потащить Молот туда – хренушки. Он просто висел в столбе света.
_Адресат: Ларинаэль
А как мне его сдвинуть?
Входящее.
Думаю!!_ 
Мда. Но мне никаких сроков не давали… Я стал усиленно изображать задумчивость, держась за молот одной рукой и почесав затылок другой.
Для вида я стал что-то бормотать:
- Ахтунг… Хенде хох… Ауйсвайс! … Кеен геен… ауфвидерзеен…
И тут столб сдвинулся с места, Молот поплыл вместе с ним.
Когда я подошел вместе с молотом к комнате, в которой лежал саркофаг, возникло системное сообщение
_Баф «Гипер Удар», время действия – пять секунд
Входящее.
У тебя пять секунд!_ 
Я ухватил Молот обоими руками, столб света погас, теперь я почувствовал огромную тяжесть, тем не менее побежал с Молотом к саркофагу и со всего маху уронил Молот на стекло.
Раздался звон разбиваемого стекла.
Стекло пошло трещинами, трещины ветвились, множились, и наконец очень громко стеклянный саркофаг лопнул.
Осколки полетели во все стороны и изрядно посекли мою броню.
Минуту ничего не происходило.
Затем из саркофага встал, потягиваясь, Демиург Кротонус.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (09.01.2017)

----------


## Архимаг

[scroll]*Атака 2. Юлия*

Днем раньше
Кафе «Ромашка, тронутая магией»
Я помешивала сахар в кофе и задумчиво смотрела на Боратиона.
- Нет, - сказал Боратион, - я сегодня занят… действительно занят, я хотел сказать – в реале. Меня просто через час не будет в игре.
- Мне дали наводку… это опять скрытый квест, но уровень у него – эпический! То есть, я думаю, там будут мобы уровня 150-200. Я одна не справлюсь…
- Ну пойдем завтра, - пожал плечами Боратион. – Хотя… он замолчал, по-видимому, углубился в персональный чат. Интересно, с кем он там разговаривает?
- Вот, - сказал Боратион, - мой друг, маг Искристый. Уровень 166 боевой, плюс 33 магии развития. За 200 тысяч игровых монет он согласен прокачать тебя, собственно можешь с ним и пройти твой скрытый квест.
- Э-э-э… у меня столько нет…
- Куда ж ты растратила свой миллион? – простодушно удивился Боратион.
- Да ну тебя в пенек, - рассердилась я. – Ну да, я сказала, что дриады принесли мне огромные деньги, но я … э-э… играю!! Я просто купила много хороших вещей… да и разные высокоуровневые амулеты и артефакты… сам же знаешь, собственная защита у меня слабая. В общем, у меня сейчас чуть больше 100 тысяч.
- М-да-а… - протянул Боратион. – Игра такая игра… Хорошо, зная твою везучесть, я отдолжу тебе еще сто тысяч – с условием…
- Ну понятно, в следующем квесте весь лут – твой!
- Ну… собственно… я хотел сказать, половину лучше отдать деньгами… а, ладно! Пусть будет так!
Боратион послал сообщение в чат, и через минуту рядом материализовался… шут в колпаке с бубенчиками.
- Эй, кому пошутить? Кого зашутить до смерти? – дурашливо пропищал он.
- Что за… - с детства не люблю шутов и шутников, ага.
- Это ты, что ли, эльфийка, желающая прокачаться до орчанки? – спросил шут, оборотясь ко мне.
Я промолчала и поджала губы.
- Эй, я буду прокачивать глухого эльфа? – спросил Искристый у Бори. – А как же я буду с этим сивоухим тогда разговаривать?
- Сивоносый, у меня скрытый квест – там будут мобы, я подозреваю, уровня до 200. Так что ты будешь сиво быковать, а я за твоей спинкой уровни получать…
- Эй, я похож на лопуха? – возмутился Искристый. – Сиво быковать у меня миллион золотых стоит…
Боратион негромко хлопнул рукой по столу.
- Друг, - сказал он. – 200 тысяч, как мы договорились, а принцесса Альриоль просто не имеет чувства юмора…
- За отсутствующее чувство юмора антиюмористический бонус – еще сто тысяч, - заявил Искристый.
- Пошел ты… в задницу богини юмора, - несколько раздраженно сказала я.
- Ух ты! А ты знаешь место расположения задницы богини юмора? Как долго ты там была и что там делала? – сразу заинтересовался клоун.
- Короче, ты согласен или нет?
- Фи, какая проза. Я бы согласился, если бы меня еще попросили стихами…
- Скажи, мой друг, зачем печаль?
_ _ _ Зачем ты шутишь вещью важной?
_ _ _ Пойдем, мой друг, мы в эту даль,
_ _ _ И будем храбры и отважны. – Подумаешь, стихи, по стихам у меня всегда были пятерки в школе.
Шут изрядно удивился, он картинно приложил ладонь к ладони и сказал:
- Па! Па! Па! Браво, бис!
- На бис споет кис! – я взмахнула рукой, и на столе показалась иллюзия – серая кошка. Кошка посмотрела на шута и зевнула, показав множество острых зубов. Как у Чеширского кота.
- Ну хорошо, моя серьезная маленькая девочка, - сказал шут. – Так и быть, я готов! Мы отправляемся?
Я активировала телепорт, и мы вывалились в… болото.
- Фу, какая гадость! – к моим ногам устремились пиявки… уровня 200.
- Дебаф Косой взгляд! – и пиявки замедлили движение в 2 раза.
- Приказ стихиям – поднять меня в воздух! – Я поднялась из болота. Искристый тоже активировал левитацию, щелкнул пальцами, и все водоросли тут же упали с его сапог.
Мы медленно поплыли в воздухе к берегу, на котором густо росли толстые, метров пять в диаметре, дубы. Вернее, деревья, похожие на дубы.
Из ближайшего дуба вылетела какая-то птица_ (Болотный Птеродактиль, уровень 220, единиц жизни – 30 000),_ я активировала Усмешку Архимага, но защита тут же со звоном разбилась.
Искристый махнул рукой, и птица упада замертво.
_Ваша группа уничтожила моба выше вашего уровня, ваш опыт 30 000)_
Искристый активировал Сферу Безмолвия.
- Что там, на берегу? – спросила я.
- Это не дубы… это агрессивные хищники.
Мы зависли в воздухе, теперь над ближайшим дубом высветилось 
Хироспот хищный, уровень 250, единиц жизни – 40 000.
- Одного Хироспота уничтожить – не проблема… - пробормотал Искристый. Попав в сложную локацию, он сосредоточился и сразу перестал отпускать свои тупые шуточки. – Проблема в том, что их тут сотни…
Я попробовала использовать Чих Архимага
- Апчхи!
_Хироспот хищный, уровень 250, урон – 30 000, осталось  единиц жизни – 10 000._
- Взгляд смерти!
_Хироспот хищный, уровень 250, урон – 12 000, осталось  единиц жизни – минус 2 000.
Вы получаете 40 000 единиц опыта._
- Ты что делаешь? С ума сошла?
- Что – что? Тренируюсь! Я же недавно только получила Чих Архимага (урон 50%, увеличивается еще наполовину по действию сетового Великого магического доспеха) и Взгляд смерти (урон 20% и еще половина в плюс) – вот и смотрю, как это работает!
Искристый схватился за голову. 
- Ты хоть изучила заранее эту локацию? Форум, что про нее пишут?
- А зачем?
- А затем, тупица, что у Хироспотов – общее сознание, сейчас они ВСЕ на тебя сагрятся!
Действительно, остальные деревья как-то странно закачались, раздался низкий неприятный гул…
- И что? Мы их можем просто перелететь выше!
Искристый посмотрел на меня с удивлением.
- А то, что в нужном месте они нас тоже встретят, ты не подумала? Как ты дожила до такого уровня с такой наивностью?
- Использую умение Сон разума, - сказала я. – И они все заснут.
Искристый покачал головой.
- Я вижу, ты ни в стратегии, ни в тактике ничего не смыслишь. Для прохождения серьезного данжа нужно выстроить план, рассчитать, какие заклинания и амулеты когда использовать…
Деревья все разом вскинули ветви, и на меня полетело какое-то искрящееся облако.
Облако разбилось и Сферу безмолвия.
Я одела шапку-невидимку и активировала артефакт «Размножение личностей», вторая фальшивая я полетела выше деревьев, кидая в них слабенькие заклинания, деревья разом повернулись в сторону моей копии и начали махать ветками, пытаясь ее поймать.
Искристый показал головой, тоже включил невидимость, и мы медленно перенеслись на найденную левее зарослей зловредных деревьев тропку.
Тропка вилась между не особо высоких кустарников. Один раз нашу дорогу неспешно пересекла Тигрорысь 280 уровня, но нас не увидела и не учуяла.
Мы подошли к заброшенному храму. В стенах храма кое-где были очень узкие окна, в которые не смог бы пролезть человек. Двери храма были заварены толстой металлической полосой.
Искристый взмахнул рукой, и металл взорвался. Кусочки разлетелись в разные стороны, и не запертые двери медленно растворились.
Вернее, раскрылась одна створка, а вторая, сломанная, просто свалилась в нашу сторону.
Тут же из Храма понеслись десятки летучих мышей 180 уровня.
Я подождала, пока вылетит основная масса, и, сжав в руке кристалл-накопитель, велела:
- Сон разума! Приказываю вам съесть всех оставшихся! 
Летучие мыши тут же развернулись и полетели обратно. В передней части храма развернулась кровавая битва с визгами, писками и злобным клекотанием.
Из дверей вынеслись четыре тигрорыси 320 уровня, которых атаковали десятки летучих мышей.
- Чих Архимага! Взгляд Смерти! Косой взгляд!
Тигрорыси, уже потерявшие половину своей жизни в битве с летучими мышами, упали и сдохли.
_Вы поразили мобов выше своего уровня, ваш уровень 65.
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения.
Вы поразили одновременно более 3 мобов выше своего уровня.
Ваш уровень 66.
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения._
Я остановилась и тут же кинула полученные единицы умений:
_Умение Гроза небес повышено: теперь вы можете вызвать молнию своего уровня раз в 5 минут. Уровень может быть повышен с помощью сетового кристалла-накопителя до 500.
Умение Гроза подземелий повышено: теперь вы можете вызвать молнию своего уровня в подземелье раз в 5 минут. Уровень может быть повышен с помощью сетового кристалла-накопителя до 500._
Тут в Храме что-то зашуршало, и на нас с Искристым прилетел огромный огонь. Он расплескался о Сферу безмолвия, над которой возник обратный отсчет – 5.00, 4.00, 3.00…
- Готовься! – напряженно сказал Искристый, - сейчас Сфера лопнет под давлением магии 500 уровня!
Я сжала сетовый кристалл и вызвала Кривую усмешку.
Сфера лопнула, огонь потек внутрь… и опал, натолкнувшсь на мою защиту и магический бумеранг.
- Свист Архимага, - я отправила стрелу уровня 400 внутрь Храма.
Внутри раздался рев.
_Хранитель Наземной части Храма Провидцев, лич, уровень 500, единиц жизни 400 000, защита от магических ударов 30%, защита от физических ударов 30%, броня 100 000.
Нанесен урон 80 000 единиц жизни, 20 000 единиц брони._
Искристый вынул амулет и кинул в босса, последовала яркая вспышка.
_Нанесен урон 70 000 единиц жизни, 7 500 единиц брони._
- Чих Архимага, усилить кристаллом!
_Нанесен урон 80 000 единиц жизни, 20 000 единиц брони._
Искристый прошептал заклинание, и на лича понеслась серая отрава.
Однако лич взмахнул щитом, и отрава отлетела в стену.
- Размножение личностей! – я отошла в сторону, оставив две себя кидать в лича Взгляды смерти.
Лич свел руки, что-то прошептал – и огненная стрела со звоном разрушила мою первую копию.
Искристый кинул в лича
_Дебафф Молчания, уровень 500, длительность – 30 секунд._
Пора обратиться к стихиям.
- Тайный приказ стихии земли: поднять камень тяжестью в тонну за километр отсюда, разлгнать его и попасть в лича, когда он шагнет ко входу в храм.
- тайный приказ стихии воздуха: закружить лича, поднять его и вынести ко входу в храм.
- Тайный приказ стихии огня: образовать факел на месте лича
_Отказ стихии воздуха: уровень лича выше ваших возможностей приказа._
Но лич, к счастью, и без помощи стихии воздуха понесся ко входу.
Он расправился со второй моей копией и еще раз отмахнул в сторону наколдованное Искристым Облако Смерти.
Но он был уже почти на пороге Храма.
Раздался низкий рокот из-под земли, и лича охватил огромный факел.
_ Нанесен урон 30 000 единиц жизни, 4 000 единицы брони._
Борясь с факелом, лич пропустил вой летящего со скоростью звука камня весом в тонну.
Камень влетел в лича, отнес его обратно в храм и впечатал в стену.
_Нанесен урон 120 000 единиц жизни, 20 000 единиц брони.
Лич обездвижен!
Ваш уровень 66.
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения._
Я тут же кинула едницу умения в 
_Умение Гроза подземелий – теперь с вероятностью 25% Гроза подземелий будет наносить критический удар!_
- Гроза подземелий!
По личу ударила мощная молния, прошел крит и лич окочурился.
_Ваш уровень 67. Вы поразили моба выше своего уровня.
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения.
Ваш уровень 68.
Вы получаете умение Скачок уровня! На 1 минуту ваш уровень становится вдвое выше!
Откат – 1 сутки._
Я подошла к дохляку и коснулась рукой. В личе оказался довольно интересный лут – ну правильно, этот скрытый квест предназначен для группы, а не одиночного прохождения!
_Вами получен Божественный пояс. Предмет – легендарный. Не может быть украден, не может быть утерян. Повышает уровень ваших ударов в 5 раз. Можно использовать раз в час с каждым из умений или ударов._
Отличная шмотка! Разглядывая пояс, краем глаза я заметила завистливый взгляд Искристого. Стоп, а разве другие игроки видят МОЙ лут? Хотя – он маг, он может и видеть.
Не нравится он мне, ох не нравится. Надо будет по возвращению высказать Боратиону толстое-претолстое ФИ. Откуда он его выкопал?
_Россыпь кристаллов холода 100 штук.Свойства: если кинуть кристалл в противника, находящегося на расстоянии до 10 м,он  замораживается на 2 минуты. Если кинуть два кристалла в одного, он замораживается на 4 мин и теряет 25% жизни. Если кинуть 4 кристалла в одного, он замораживается за 8 минут и теряет 100% единиц жизни!
Вами получено 4 000 золотых._
Это я уже получала, итого кристаллов холода вместе с остатками с прошлого раза оказалось 180. Пригодится!
Тут из стен Храма полезли какие мертвяки – дохлые собаки 220 уровня.
Я отбежала из Храма и крикнула Искристому:
- Собачьё – на тебе!
Искристый зыркнул на меня очень недовольным взглядом, но смолчал, он крутанулся вокруг оси, и двумя призрачными мечами стал разрезать зомбиков пачками.
Интересная, кстати, ситуация – значит, босса уровня мы завалили раньше остальных обитателей данжа? А так бывает? Ну наверно бывает.
_Ваша группа уничтожила 50 мобов уровня 220. Ваш опыт – 50 000 единиц._
Кстати единицу уровня надо распределить.
_Умение Скачок уровня повышено - теперь на 2 минуты ваш уровень становится вдвое выше!_
- Зачищено! – буркнул Искристый.
- Лады, ищем дверь в следующий уровень!
- Да чего ее искать, надо просто раскрыть свои косые глазки, - ого, опять начал шутить клоун.
Да, действительно, в глубине храма открылась дверь.
Я активировала на всякий случай защиту Усмешкой Архимага и не зря – только я делала шаг внутрь, мне на голову свалился огромный камень.
Мы с Искристым подошли к двери, за ней был спуск и ступеньки вниз.
- Давай ты первый, ты тут как танк, а я за тобой.
Искристый опять нехорошо посмотрел на меня, но пошел вперед.
Помня, что на аналогичной лестнице недавно ступеньки провалились, я приказала стихии воздуха приподнять себя над ступеньками и плавно плыть по коридору.
Но эти ступеньки были надежны, Искристый спустился вниз и открыл следующую дверь.
Он вошел, а я влетела в очередной круглый зал, по периметру которого стояли толстые колонны.
Только Искристый сделал шаг, как дверь за нами захлопнулась, в стенах открылись проходы, и на нас ринулась свора черных волколаков уровня 320.
Искристый взлетел, волколаки стали подпрыгивать, стараясь достать нас, Искристый сделал пасс рукой, и вниз спустилось море огня.
В громком вое около 40 волколаков сгорело.
_Ваша группа уничтожила более 25 мобов выше вашего уровня. Ваш уровень 69.
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения._
Однако из стен набежали еще около 40 волколаков.
- А может, черт с ними, пойдем дальше? – спросила я.
- А куда дальше? Прохода нет!
- Приказ стихии воздуха: покинуть воздуху помещение ниже высоты 2 метра!
Воздух засвистел, улетая прочь.
Хорошо в игре, в реальности пустого места на земле не бывает, а в игре – запросто.
Волколаки захрипели и минут через 10 попадали замертво.
_Вы уничтожили более 25 мобов выше вашего уровня. Ваш уровень 70.
Вами изобретено новое заклинание – уничтожение мобов путем отсутствия воздуха!
Боевой маг – уровень 50. Боевой уровень складывается и увеличивает общий уровень – ваш уровень 80!
Вами получено 10 единиц умений.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения._
Так-так, все единицы – в повышение уровня!
_Умение Скачок уровня повышено - теперь на 3 минуты ваш уровень становится вдвое выше!
Умение Скачок уровня повышено - теперь на 4 минуты ваш уровень становится вдвое выше!
Умение Скачок уровня повышено - теперь на 5 минут ваш уровень становится вдвое выше!
Умение Скачок уровня повышено - теперь на 6 минут ваш уровень становится вдвое выше!
Умение Скачок уровня повышено - теперь на 7 минут ваш уровень становится вдвое выше!
Умение Скачок уровня повышено - теперь на 8 минут ваш уровень становится вдвое выше!
Умение Скачок уровня повышено - теперь на 9 минут ваш уровень становится вдвое выше!
Умение Скачок уровня повышено - теперь на 10 минут ваш уровень становится вдвое выше!
Умение Скачок уровня повышено - теперь на 1 минуту ваш уровень становится втрое выше!
Умение Скачок уровня повышено - теперь на 2 минуты ваш уровень становится втрое выше!_
Однако, как только Искристый опустился на пол, в проемах завыло, а зал наполнился новыми волколаками!
Искристый снова взлетел и стал кидаться огнем.
Нет, тут должно быть какое-то другое решение.
Я велела стихии воздуха поднять себя выше и стала осматривать стены. Под самым потолком я нашла на стене какую-то фиолетовую звездочку, которая то разгоралась, то пригасала.
Я ткнула в нее пальцем, но ничего не произошло.
Я ткнула еще раз… потом решила облететь весь зал еще раз.
Да, их всего было три – три мерцающие звездочки на стенах.
А еще в середине зала из потолка опускался небольшой серый стержень.
- Приказ стихии земли: направить три камня, каждый в звездочку на стене!
Камни с пола поднялись и стукнули по звездочкам.
Стержеть в середине полотка мигнул на мгновение… и ничего не случилось.
Я снова направила камни на звездочки, а сама подлетела к серому стержню, и когда камни попали по звездочкам, ударила по стержню Когтем Совы.
Стержень сломался, стены зала стали вращаться. Пол провалился, внизу открылось лавовое море, потолок стал опускаться…
- Глаз Совы! – я увидела скрытое помещение за одной из стен зала.
- Искр, телепорт на три метра вон за ту стену! – я показала рукой.
Искристый активировал телепорт, и мы оказались в другом помещении.
Здесь было потемнее, чадили три факела, помещение было примерно 5 на 5 метров и 5 же метров в высоту.
Вдруг издали раздался протяжный глухой стон.
Осмотревшись, мы заметили узкий коридор, отходящий от одного из углов комнаты.
Искристый активировал кучу защит. Вокруг него замерцала какая-то пелена, и он осторожно пошел вперед.
Я, оставаясь в воздухе, медленно поплыла за ним.
Через 10 метров лаз изогнулся, и мы вошли в следующий зал.
В зале пылал огромный камин, несколько чертей подкидывали в него огромный поленья, вернее деревья. Посреди зала на цепях висел огромный демон с ветвистыми рогами. Обе руки его, четыре ноги и хвост были прикованы цепями к огромным тумбам.
Черти обратили внимание на нас.
_Дебафф обездвижение!
Дебафф Клеймитель душ не прошел!
Дебафф вытягивание жизни! Каждую секунду ваша жизнь уменьшается на 100 единиц!
Дебафф молчание! В течение 5 минут вы не можете произносить заклинания!_
Да, тут уровень явно не для новичков. Хорошо еще, с моей ментальной защитой дебафф Клеймителя не прошел!
Но даже моих дорогих баф-аптечек не хватит на 5 минут! У меня их 3 по 1000 единиц жизни – это, если утекает каждую секунду по 100, всего 30 секунд!
_Внимание! Магический бумеранг отклонил половину дебаффа – теперь вы можете каждую минуту на 1 секунду шевелить губами (произнести заклинание)!_
- Скачок уровня! Усмешка Архимага!
Скачок (80х3=240) вместе с Усмешкой уровня 240 разрушили дебаффы!
_Дебафф обездвижение отклонен!
Дебафф молчание отклонен!_
- Фью! – я свистнула, и стрела уровня 400 улетела в главного черта. Однако он не сдох.
_Бес-распорядитель, уровень 400. Единиц жизни – 1 000 000. Защита от физических ударов – 30%, защита от магических ударов – 40%, броня – 500 000 единиц.
Ваша стрела нанесла урон – 80 000 единиц жизни, 100 000 единиц брони._
- Исцеление словом – живи! – это для Искристого.
Искристый отмер и сказал:
- Бом!
Над его головой возник магический таран. Таран пронесся над очагом, Бес-распорядитель хотел было отмахнуть его хвостом, однако я отвлекла его:
- Косой взгляд! – и движения Беса замедлились. Он не успел отмахнуть таран в сторону, и таран проткнул его насковзь!
_Бес-распорядитель: 820 000 ежиниц жизни, 720 000… 620 000…._
Мелкий бес побежал к страдающему Распорядителю с каким-то сосудом. Ага, сейчас Распорядитель выпьет зелье и снова будет здоров!

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (10.01.2017)

----------


## Архимаг

Я кинула 8 кристаллов холода. Мелкий бес замерз на месте.
Сосуд подхватил второй мелкий бес. Так, стоп. У меня же временно уровень 240 – я могу использовать с бесами 230 уровня сон разума!
- Сон разума! Бить всех бесов выше 240 уровня!
Бесы взбесились! Они стали прыгать, ломать какие-то склянки, воздух наполнился разноцветными дымами, и нападать на выскочивших откуда-то бесов постарше, 250 уровня.
Пока они дрались, я воскликнула
- Одним махом семерых! Взгляд смерти!
Тут время моего повышения уровня до 240 кончилось, но я успела – все бесы попадали замертво.
Главный Бес-распорядитель не получил свое зелье, и, будучи пришпиленным тараном, скончался!
_Вы уничтожили Беса уровнем выше своего! Ваш уровень 81!
 Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения.
Вы уничтожили весь пак мобов уровня одним ударом! Ваш уровень 82!
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения._
Мало! Этот бес фактически же как босс – но на 80-м уровне новые уровни прилетают в несколько раз реже и меньше…
Так-так, конечно, снова в умение Скачок уровня!
_Умение Скачок уровня повышено - теперь на 3 минуты ваш уровень становится втрое выше!
Вы не можете больше повышать это умение подряд! Сначала вы должны повысить другие свои умения!_
Ого! Система ругается! Ну оно и понятно – так можно черт знает куда повысить свой временный уровень!
_Умение Боевой магии - Взгляд смерти повышено. Теперь на любое существо, уровнем ваш уровень х2 посмотреть – и оно умрет. Любое существо уровнем выше вашего х2 при Взгляде смерти потеряет 20% единиц жизни вне зависимости от уровня._
Так… а что это за распятый демон?
- Мочим демона, это босс! – говорит Искристый.
- Стой! Он же закован…
- Ну и что? Может быть, он взглядом стрелять или колдовать умеет.
- Да подожди ты… у меня есть звание «Гроза боссов»! Боссы обязаны поговорить со мной перед финальной битвой!
- Ого! – похоже, Искристый наконец удивился.
_Демон Преисподней, уровень 600, единиц жизни – 2 000 000, аура неприкасаемости – 2 000 000. Защита – скрыто, броня – скрыто._
Я подошла к Демону.
- Демон… я Гроза Боссов! Отвечай!
Демон молчал.
Хм, на самом деле вопрос поставлен по-дурацки.
- Демон, я гроза Боссов! Ответь на вопрос – что ты здесь делаешь?
Демон открыл глаза. Посмотрел на меня… и скрипучим голосом ответил:
- Вишу прикованным.
Искристый заливисто рассмеялся:
- Гениально! Гениальный вопрос, Ларинаэль! И блестящий ответ!
- Демон! Хочешь ли ты, чтобы тебя освободили?
Демон вновь открыл глаза и пристально посмотрел на меня.
- Я должен убить любого, кто меня освободит!
Искристому надоело:
- Давай, слушай, кончать босса – у меня время – деньги!
- Демон! Ты не ответил на вопрос – хочешь ли ты, чтобы тебя освободили?
- Хочу! Я накажу всё человеческое племя за то, что посмело прикоснуться ко мне! 
- Демон! А я не человек.
- Что ты хочешь за мое освобождение? – спросил Демон.
- Ничего, - ответила я. – Мне не нравится, когда кто-то висит прикованным и страдает.
- Совсем-совсем ничего? – удивился Демон.
- Совсем-совсем ничего.
Я подошла к цепям, посмотрела на них…
- Использовать умение Создать заклинание! Заклинаю стихию воды ускорить в миллион раз ржавение железа в воде! Приказ стихии воды – покрыть цепи водой с ускорением ржавения в миллион раз!
_Вами создано новое заклинание. Ваш уровень магии развития – 6._
А плюшки где!? Нету…
Из воздуха полилась вода. Цепи затрещали, стали покрываться ржавчиной… и через минуту полопались.
Демон поднялся. Он медленно размял конечности… потрогал свои рога, посмотрел на меня и сказал:
- Я ухожу!
- Хорошо, всего доброго!
Демон повернулся вокруг своей оси, возник портал, и Демон исчез.
- Ну и что? – скучным голосом сказал Искристый. – а где лут? И что делать дальше?
Вдруг портал засветился вновь, и Демон снова шагнул в зал.
- Я награжу тебя! – громко воскликнул он. – Ступай в мой портал и выбери любой артефакт из моей хранилищницы!
Я пошла к Демону, и вместе с ним перенеслась в волшебную пещеру.
Ну тут все понятно – дизайнер, который рисовал эту пещеру, срисовал ее со сказок 1000 и одной ночи – пещера очень напоминала такую же, в какую попал Али-Баба.
Около стен стояли сундуки, полные золота. На множестве столиков, разбросанных тут и там, стояли всякие золотые вазы и иные малопонятные предметы.
Демон поманил меня за собой, мы поднялись на несколько ступенек, и подошли к самому большому сундуку. Демон открыл крышку и сказал: 
- Можешь выбрать любые три предмета!
Так, что у нас тут? Ага, вот мой сетовый жезл!
_Сет царя эльфов  - Великий магический жезл (у вас теперь три вещи из сета). Теперь вы можете создавать магические существа со сроком жизни 10 минут уровня 500, с количеством единиц жизни – 1 000 000, 30% защитой от магических ударов, 30% защитой от физических ударов и 1 000 000 единицами брони!
Поскольку у вас есть три вещи сета - Вы получаете умение:
- Магический удар огненной рапирой! При поддержке Кристалла-накопителя – до 250 уровня, раз в час – 500 уровня!
- Магический удар ледяной рапирой! При поддержке Кристалла-накопителя – до 250 уровня, раз в час – 500 уровня!_
Вау!!! Потрясяюще! Понимаю теперь, почему все гоняются за сетами – с такими плюшками жить становится намного легче – и очень намного интереснее!
_Артефакт Антигравитация! В течение 30 секунд вы можете уничтожить силу тяжести и создать обратную силу вверх на площади до 2 метров в диаметре! Внимание! Артефакт разовый!_
Тоже неплохо… хотя зачем оно мне? Но – вещь редчайшая. Пусть будет.
Тут Демон сказал:
- Эту вещь брать запрещено.
И сделал паузу.
- Но… ее запрещено брать только тем, кто ПОРАЗИТ МЕНЯ В БОЮ!
Он снова сделал паузу.
- Но ее не запрещено ПОДАРИТЬ! Я ДАРЮ ее тебе!
На месте рожи Демона появился управляющий искин и добавил:
- Просьба никому не говорить о получении этой вещи, она почти читерская и может запустить новый ивент. Использовать только при крайней нужде! Никто из игроков никогда за историю GlobalNet не получал такой вещи, потому что все сначала убивают, а потом думают. А вот игроку, который изволил СПАСТИ от оков старшного Демона – такая вещь может быть подарена! 
Ну и отлично… но это значит, продать такую вещь нельзя… жалко… она бы миллион долларов стоила… Ладно.
- Да, а что собственно с ее помощью можно сделать?
- Ну например – попасть в Новые Земли. Это готовящийся новый ивент.
- Ой… а как?
- В Новые Земли нельзя попасть по воздуху – путь закрыт Непроходимыми Горами. Даже перелететь их нельзя. Но – можно подняться выше Гор с помощью этого артефакта!
- Но он же разовый, как потом туда попадать?
- Читайте правила! – брюзгливо воскликнул искин, но потом соизволил пояснить:
- После попадания в Новые Земли просто привязываете свой телепорт – не копеечный разовый свиток 50-уровневого телепорта, а свой собственный, хорошо прокачанный, уровня 200! И после этого кстати станете единсвенным игроком, который может осуществлять сообщение туда и обратно! Конечно до тех пор, пока какой-нибудь другой игрок не привяжет свой 200-уровневый телепорт в Новых Землях – но вы можете просто не пустить такого игрока туда – и станете Королем Новых Земель!
Искин скрылся. Король… вернее, Королева Новых Земель – звучит! Это вам не какой-нибудь вонючий клановый лидер (ух как я обнаглела – до сих пор клановые лидеры были самыми могучими игроками в Глобалнете!) Так, что там у нас еще хорошего?
_Посох Мультимага._
Хм, еще 20 уровней – и я смогу использовать свой Посох Архимага! Смысла нет.
Лучше выбрать что-то другое.
_Кольцо Мага Развития. С помощью этого кольца вы можете усиливать рост растений, увеличивать прочность оружия, уменьшать прочность оружия и сооружений противника, ускорять и замедлять время (в круге 10 метров в течение не более 10 минут). На уровне 6 вы можете:
Умение: создать вокруг себя облако сна 300 уровня на 30 секунд.
Умение: создать вокруг себя облако отравы 280 уровня на 30 секунд
Умение: создать вокруг себя облако огня 250 уровня на 30 секунд.
Умение: перехватить чужую магию уровня до ваш уровень х2!_
Решено, беру это кольцо!
Я одела кольцо, повесила на правую руку Жезл, спрятала в карман артефакт Антигравитация и сказала Демону:
- Спасибо!
Демон молча сделал жест рукой по направлению к телепорту.
Что-то мне не нравилось в Искристом, и я на всякий случай сжала Кольцо развития в руке…
- Замедлить время в 100 раз через секунду после моего возвращения!
Опасалась я не зря.
Я шагнула и попала обратно в зал, где меня ждал Искристый.
Только я вышла из портала, как Искристый кинул в меня 
_Дебафф Аркан Рабства, уровень 500. Вы не можете шевелиться без разрешения вашего хозяина._
Кольцо сработало, время замерло. Я увидела размазанное облачно дебаффа, летящее от руки Искристого по направлению ко мне. Время стояло, и облачко тоже стояло на месте.
Так-так. Он решил меня убить, чтобы пограбить? Он что, кретин? 
Хотя… я вспомнила, что рассказывал Боратион. Еще тогда, когда мы разговаривали про агров.
Есть тупые аргы – те просто убивают других игроков.
А есть хитрые жулики – они обездвиживают игроков, а затем на игрока например падает скала. В этом случае система не признает жулика за агра – убил-то не он! Но все добро умершего забирает жулик.
Так, а теперь что мне делать?
Интересный момент. Он-то в меня пульнул – пульнул.
Значит, насколько я помню правила системы, ТЕПЕРЬ если я его убью – меня агром не признают.
Хорошо.
- Размножение личностей! Каждая из семи копий – атаковать одновременно Искристого семью разными способами: Магический удар огненной рапирой! Магический удар ледяной рапирой! Чих Архимага с поддержкой кристалла до уровня 400! Восемь кристаллов холода! Взгляд Смерти! Тайный приказ стихии земли – ударить слева и справа двумя камнями весом в 1 тонну! Тайный приказ стихии огня – факел!  Все удары усилить Божественным поясом в 5 раз!
_Системное сообщение. Божественный пояс может усилить в 5 раз уровень только одного из семи одновременных магических ударов, так как находится только на одной из ваших копий или на вас._
Ой, фокус не получился… ну ладно, пусть будет только один.
На всякий случай я посмотрела Глазами Совы… усиленными Божественным поясом в 5 раз. Я-то размножилась на семь фигур, а вдруг у него есть такое же заклинание? Ой! Вот хитрец! То, что я видела как Искристого – была иллюзия. А сам Искристый стоял совсем в другом месте! Правда, Искристых было не семь… всего одна иллюзия и один настоящий.
Я убралась с направления движения Аркана Смерти.
- Время – пошло!
Время действительно пошло, Аркан Рабства угодил в стену и рассыпался фейерверком, а на Искристого, настоящего, не иллюзию, пали семь одновременных ударов! Включая один усиленный Божественным поясом до уровня 400!
_Вы атаковали игрока! Вы не признаетесь агром, так как этот игрок атаковал вас первым!_
Искристый изумленно крутил головой – меня было семеро! Он, несмотря на удары, снесшие подчистую его мощную защиту, пошатнулся, потеряв 12000 единиц жизни и 100% брони, но кинул в одну из моих копий какой-то артефакт, и копия рассыпалась с хрустальным звоном, одновременно в другую копию – Копье Силы уровня 350, и эта копия тоже рассыпалась.
- Гроза Подземелий! – крикнула я. С потолка ударила мощная молния, усиленная Божественным в 5 раз! Крит – предыдущие мои удары снесли защиту Искристого, очень приличную, надо сказать, защиту, и Гроза Подземелий снесла оставшуюся жизнь.
_Вами убит игрок Искристый. Вы не признаетесь агром, так как игрок Искристый первым напал на вас._
Забирать или нет его вещи?
Хорошо бы – пусть это будет уроком ему. Но… если там что-то очень дорогое, он может подключить клан к поискам и убийству меня, а мне это невыгодно. Одно дело умер сам – ну умер и умер, через пару минут возродится в своей Генеральной резиденции, портанется сюда и соберет свои вещи – из потерь только время и самоуважение… И другое дело – толстая финансовая потеря!
Ладно, черт с ним, грабить оставшийся от умершего игрока кокон с вещами не буду.
_Адресат: Искристый.
Ты говнюк, но грабить твой шмот я не буду. Возродишься – портируйся и забирай свои вещи._
Так… теперь хорошо бы сделать ревизию, что я умею и имею, а то за последнюю весьма насыщенную событиями  неделю я уже и подзабыла, какие где у меня умения.
Читаем:
[i]*Ларинаэль* , эльф, основная роль - маг стихий, уровень 80
Архимаг!
Маг развития - уровень 6
Маг боевой - уровень 50
Маг целитель - уровень 10
Деньги – 7 580 золотых
Выполнение квестов: Поиск Сета царя эльфов, скрытый, эпический  - Великий магический доспех (ЕСТЬ), Великий магический жезл (ЕСТЬ), Великий магический колпак и Великий магический кристалл-накопитель (ЕСТЬ).
*Вещи:*
СЕТ: Великий магический доспех.  Эпический, из сета Сила Царя Эльфов. Ограничение по классу: только для мультимагов или Архимагов. Ограничение по уровню: не ниже уровня 50. Свойства: не может быть украден, не может быть утерян. Свойства: 100% защита от немагических ударов. Свойства: ослабление на 50% магических воздействий противника. Свойства: усиление на 50% магических умений владельца доспеха.
СЕТ - Великий магический кристалл-накопитель увеличивает уровень используемых вами заклинаний и артефактов до уровня 200. Раз в час вы можете назначить предмету или заклинанию уровень 400.
СЕТ: Великий магический жезл. Создание магических существ, вместе с Кристаллом-накопителем 500 уровня, на 10 минут, с 1 000 000 жизни, 30% защит от магических ударов, 30% защит от физических ударов и 1 000 000 единицами брони!
- Ларец Золотой лягушки содержит 1000 золотых. Если вы их вынете, ровно через сутки там появится вновь тысяча золотых!
- Ожерелье золотой лягушки! Вы можете принимать любой облик по вашему желанию (из списка 10 обликов)
- Кольцо мага стихий. Единицы защиты (10), единицы баф-жизни (100), персональная аптечка (100). 
- Кольцо Мага Развития. Кольцо придает вам умения:
Умение: создать вокруг себя облако сна 300 уровня на 30 секунд.
Умение: создать вокруг себя облако отравы 280 уровня на 30 секунд
Умение: создать вокруг себя облако огня 250 уровня на 30 секунд.
Умение: перехватить чужую магию уровня до ваш уровень х2!
- кольцо призыва. Раз в 10 мин вы можете призвать любое живое существо из окружающей вас природы ниже вашего уровня +10 и отдать ему распоряжение.
- Глаза Совы! видеть всё скрытое в пределах 50 метров
- Коготь Совы в 100 единиц силы!  Враг уровня 100 без защит будет повержен 
- Магический посох Архимага. Только для Архимага 100 уровня. Примечание. Маг уровнем ниже, имеющий в сумке, защищен от всех видов магического воздействия на сознание (ментальная магия). Не может быть утерян, не может быть украден. Сейчас находится в сумке.
- Сосуд бесконечной манны! В сосуде 500 единиц манны, пополнение 100 единиц в час
-  Бумеранг магический. обращает на атакующего до 100 уровня любую его магическую атаку на 100%. Свойства: обращает на атакующего уровня 100 и выше 50% его магической атаки
- шапка-невидимка. Вы  невидимы для игроков уровня ниже ваш уровень х 2, полупрозрачны для остальных, а также на вас не действует (проходит насквозь) любая боевая магия вплоть до уровня 200, а выше – действует только на 20% силы удара.
- Россыпь кристаллов холода 180 штук.
- Артефакт «Размножение личностей» - теперь вы можете создать несколько своих двойников, подобных себе, и дать им часть своей силы, свои артефакты и заклинания.
 - Божественный пояс. Легендарный. Не может быть украден, утерян. Повышает уровень ударов в 5 раз. Можно использовать раз в час с каждым из умений.
Артефакт Антигравитация. Разовый
*Умения*:
- Тайный приказ стихиям, безусловный приказ стихиям 6 уровня
- умение «Создатель заклинаний», уровень 2
- "Меня нельзя обмануть". Все торговцы будут давать вам 10% процентную скидку
- Гроза небес  - молния 1 раз в 5 мин до уровня 500, используя сетовый кристалл-накопитель.
- Гроза подземелий -молния 1 раз в 5 минут, 25% крит
- умение «Одним махом семерых убивахом» - поражая одного, можно умножить поражение на семерых
- Сон разума. 
- "Повелитель дриад". 
-  звание «Гроза боссов»! боссы теперь поговорят с вами.
- умение «Менять суть вещей», 
- умение Скачок уровня! На 3 минуты ваш уровень становится х3. Раз в сутки.
- Магический удар огненной рапирой!
- Магический удар ледяной рапирой!
- Чих Архимага! Чихнув в сторону врага, вы уменьшаете его жизнь на 50% и замораживаете на 1 минуту! (Кроме Архимагов уровнем выше вашего)
- Плевок Архимага! Плюнув на землю, вы выращиваете непроходимые джунгли в течение 1 минуты!
- Усмешка Архимага! Криво усмехнувшись, вы создаете вокруг себя защиту своего уровня на 1 минуту!
- Свист Архимага! Сказав Фи, вы создаете и отправляете стрелу уровня 400! Активировать можно раз в 1 час.

----------


## Архимаг

_- Боевая магия - Взгляд смерти. На любое существо, уровнем ваш уровень  х2посмотреть – и оно умрет. Любое существо уровнем выше вашего  х2 при Взгляде смерти потеряет 20% единиц жизни вне зависимости от уровня.
– дебаф Косой взгляд. Косо посмотрев на любое существо ниже ваш ур х 2 замедлите его скорость в 4 раза на 10 мин. Косо посмотрев на выше ваш уровень х 2, вы замедлите его скорость в 2 раза.
- Целитель - умение – Исцеление взглядом! посмотреть на неигрового персонажа, имеющего системные поражения (сломанные конечности и части тела), и они срастутся и восстановятся за 10 минут!
 - Исцеление словом - «Живи!»  игровому персонажу, имеющего поражения организма, и они исчезнут: игрок ниже ур - 1 минуты, игрок до двукратно выше  ур – 10 минут, до трехкратно выше ур – 1 часа. На игрока выше трехкратного ур не дейст.. 
- звание «Кумир народа»
- звание «Проводник действий Демиургов»
- умение «Друг народа» - с этого момента все простые жители Щер-Шушувалия (не аристократия) будут отвечать на все ваши вопросы и относиться благосклонно ко всем вашим просьбам._
Ну что, не так уж и плохо – можно спокойно идти на помощь Пете в его каком-то очень высокоуровневом квесте, который ему обещал адвокат за свою помощь против бандитов в реале.
_Входящее
Это Петя. Квест начинается! Ты присоединишься?
Адресат: Разрушитель 2031
Конечно. Сейчас иду._
Я вновь одела шапку-невидимку и появилась возле собравшихся людей.
Ого – там все уровни под триста! Хорошо, что уровень невидимости Шапки усиливает Божественный пояс в 5 раз, иначе такие маги моментально бы меня увидели, несмотря на Шапку. 
Ага, они открывают телепорт – но никто не делает индивидуальный телепорт уровня например 500, уровень самого телепорта обычно от 100 до 200. Мой уровень 80, значит телепорт до уровня 160 я могу перехватить, используя Кольцо Мага развития.
- Перехватить магию телепорта и присоединиться к переносу! Приказ стихии воздуха – держать меня в метре над землей или полом (если подземелье)!
 Мы перенеслись. Ух, ну и поганое место – какой-то вулкан, все стоят по щиколотку в лаве… Бум! На мою голову упала вулканическая бомба – огромный валун в полтонны весом с температурой 500 градусов.
_Магический доспех отразил 100% физического удара._
А если такой же валун упадет на голову Пети?
- Тайный приказ стихии земли: камням избегать игрока Разрущитель 2031!
Игроки побежали, я полетела за ними.
- Приказ стихии воздуха – относить меня в сторону от падающих камней!
Игроки забежали в какой-то лаз, уничтожили двух огромных жаб, потом скелетов… ха-ха! Скелетов не уничтожили, заставили танцевать!
Игроки зашли в зал, в который выходил лаз. Однако в середине зала возник призрак и одним словом перенес всех обратно!
Призрак подозрительно принюхался и повернулся к тому месту, в котором я висела в воздухе.
- Кольцо развития – усилить невидимость!
Призрак покрутил головой… и исчез.
Игроки вновь прибыли в зал. Что же делать с призраком?
Призрак вновь отправил игроков назад. 
_Входящее: Ларинаэль.
Можешь что-то сделать с призраком в зале?
Адресат: Разрушитель 2031
Попробую…_
Так, стоп. У меня же есть отличный Жезл, умеющий создавать магические личности!
Как только игроки вновь появились в зале и призрак изволил явиться, я направила в центр зала Жезл и сказала:
- Появись Голем с силой Облака сна и направь его на призрака!
В центре зала явился Голем и сказал:
- Вонючий призрак! Перестань вонять!
Я при это активировала Чих Архимага, усиленный в 5 раз Божественным поясом, и призрак… не заморозился, а развеялся!
Голем сделал шаг… и с потолка его мгновенно пробила насквозь каменная стрела! Ой, что делать…
- Приказ стихии воздуха: хватать падающие каменные стрелы и держать их!
_Системное сообщение: ваш уровень, включая все усиления, позволяет сдержать каменные стрелы не более 15 секунд.
Адресат: Разрушитель 2031
Я думаю, я смогу сдержать удары в течение 15 секунд._
Так, но … как быть с другими игроками? С чего это каменные стрелы перестанут падать?
- Магический жезл! Создать видимость духа Демиурга Адаманта и сказать…
В воздухе возник дух Демиурга Адаманта и сказал:
- Я дух Демиурга Адаманта! Я даю вам 15 секунд защиты!
Игроки побежали, каменные стрелы падали и застревали в воздухе.
Игроки добежали до стены, один из них пробормотал что-то, и в стене открылась дверь.
Я тут же залетела туда вслед за игроками – это был еще один зал - и заранее направила Жезл на пол:
- Создать Голема!
_Отклонено. Вы только что создавали Голема!_
- Создать… группу мышей! Придать группе возможнсть отправить вверх на призрака облако сна!
Призрак появился, но обратил внимание не на игроков, а на мышей. Однако… облако не сработало, или скорее всего призрак был выше уровнем. Призрак посмотрел на мышей и сказал: 
- Назад, на воздух!
Мыши исчезли.
Я создала с помощью Жезла сусликов, усилив защиту Магическим бумерангом и придав им 8 кристаллов холода. Хм, но не хочу, чтобы другие игроки это увидели – тогда приказ такой:
- Построить из сусликов пирамиду и укусить призрака! При укусе вбросить в него 8 кристаллов холода!
Призрак сказал:
- Хе-хе! Назад, на воздух! – тут суслик укусил Призрака и бросил в него 8 кристаллов холода.
50% отразившегося от сусликов магического удара самого Призрака упало обратно на него, вместе с Кристаллами холода Призрак получил Крит и растворился.
Игроки понеслись дальше.
В следующем зале менестрель обезвредил ловушки, запев какую-то песню.
Затем в коридоре провалился пол, игроки полетели вниз и я за ними.
А вот и босс! Ладно, пусть босса выносят высокоуровневые игроки – в конце концов, Пете тоже повышать уровень надо!
Босс прибил менестреля одним прыжком. Ого, круто тут, подземелье действительно очень высокоуровневое.
После убийства босса Петя сказал:
- Хм, мне одному кажется, что вы подготовились недостаточно?
Лидер игровой группы пожал плечами:
- Мы изучили все доступные источники, включая неофициальные.
По краям зала открылась винтовая лестница на уровень ниже.
Ниже оказались скелеты и личи. Хорошо, с моей невидимостью меня никто не видел, игроки сражались с мобами, я скучала.
Так, лидер снова кастовал какой-то индивидуальный телепорт!
- Перехватить чужую магию! 
_Системное сообщение. Данную магию перехватить невозможно – ее уровень 500._
- Перехватить чужую магию и усилить перехват кольца развития в 5 раз Божественным поясом!
Вот теперь перехват сработал, я вместе с игроками оказались на новом месте.
Ого, а тут призрак уровня 600 выполз!
Куда эти ослы полезли? Эта локация не для 300-уровных, как пригласившие Петю игроки, а минимум для 400-х! Но таких игроков в игре пока еще не было… хотя – а может я не знаю, может кто и есть.
Однако игроки подготовились – они кинули какой-то сверхдорогой артефакт соответствующего уровня, призрак замерз, игроки побежали дальше.
Валуны сдвинулись и преградили игрокам путь.
Из разрушенного валуна взлетел костяной дракон уровня 550!
Дракон начал гоняться за игроками.
Так, тут надо подумать.
Кто может уничтожить дракона? Другой дракон! А магическое пламя при выдохе? Ха, а у меня есть Магический бумеранг! Итак:
- Приказ Жезлу – создать Золотого дракона, придать ему умение Облако огня, усилить уровень этой магии в 5 раз, придать магический бумаранг… Магии земли – использовать магический бумеранг в виде зеркальной поверхности валуна! Дракону – заманить костяного дракона в полет за собой, при подлете к валуну активировать магический бумеранг!
Золотой дракон понесся на костяного. Выдохнул огонь, костяной дракон взревел и потерял существнную часть жизни. Костяной дракон помчался за моим золотым, золотой опустился к выбраннуому валуну, на который я назначила действие Магического Бумеранга, а я в это время кинула в него 8 кристаллов холода и направила Свистом Архимага стрелу уровня 400. Тут костяной дракон выпустил струю пламени! Струя отразилась от магического бумеранга и поразила костяного дракона, одновременно его поразили кристаллы холода, Стрела уровня 400 и
- Магический удар ледяной рапирой!
Одновременно Петя тоже чем-то пульнул в костяного дракона. Прошел крит, и костяной дракой подох.
_Вы унчтожали моба выше своего уровня, ваш уровень боевой магии – 60
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения.
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения.
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения.
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения._
Отлично! Тут же кидаю все эти единицы в 
_Умение Магической удар огненной рапирой повышено! 
Умение Магической удар огненной рапирой повышено! 
Умение Магической удар огненной рапирой повышено! 
Умение Магической удар огненной рапирой повышено! Теперь Огненная рапира всегда при вас! Уровень удара – 250 ежеминутно с возможностью увеличить удар до 500  раз в час!_
Поскольку Петя тоже приложил свою руку… вернее меч, к уничтожению дракона, думаю, ему плюшки прилетели не хуже.
- Тогда я достаю из рукава бубнового туза, - сказал Петя.
Вот еще тоже шутник, хотя да – игроки уже, видимо, сильно удивились – кто это им помогает? Что за некой золотой дракон?
Я с помощью жезла создала новую сущность – видимость духа Демиурга Адаманта.
Дух появился перед игроками и сказал:
- Сейчас я снова вызову дракона, золотой окончил свою работу, теперь появится серебряный, и почистит местность от нечисти 400-450 уровня. 
Дух Демиурга сделал пасс рукой, и в небе появился серебряный дракон.
Я придала новоу дракону половину своих умений, в том числе усиление в 5 раз.
Дракон спикировал на валуны вдали. Из валунов посыпались призраки 400 уроня, жаба величиной с дом 450 уровня, какое-то бородавчатое чудовище с 4 головами, напоминающее Чужого из фильма.
Серебряный дракон налетал, обдавал их магическим огнем, мобы визжали и сдыхали.
Я, естественно, тоже кидала в них заклинания – просто мобы такого уровня ОДНИМ заклинанием не уничтожаются, дракон жег их пламенем, а я из невидимости била по очереди Ледяной рапирой и Огненной рапирой. 
- Одним махом семерых! Создать семь копий меня!
Вот вместе работа шла споро, по семь одновременных ударов с семи сторон - и мобы сдыхали один за другим.
_Вы унчтожали массу более 40 мобов выше своего уровня, ваш уровень боевой магии – 70!
Уровень боевой магии складывается с основным – ваш уровень мага стихий – 90!
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения.
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения.
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения.
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения.
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения.
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения.
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения.
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения.
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения.
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения._
Замечательно! Теперь можно усились обе рапиры – 
_Умение Магической удар огненной рапирой повышено! 
Умение Магической удар огненной рапирой повышено! 
Умение Магической удар огненной рапирой повышено! 
Умение Магической удар огненной рапирой повышено! 
Умение Магической удар огненной рапирой повышено! 
Умение Магической удар огненной рапирой повышено! Теперь Огненная рапира всегда при вас! Уровень удара – 300 единиц силы без ограниченйи во времени и 600 единиц  каждые 10 минут!
Далее вы не можете повышать уровень Огненной рапиры без вкладывания единиц в другие умения!_
Ну и отлично, теперь ледяная рапира:
_Умение Магической удар ледяной рапирой повышено! 
Умение Магической удар ледяной рапирой повышено! 
Умение Магической удар ледяной рапирой повышено! 
Умение Магической удар ледяной рапирой повышено! Уровень удара – 250 единиц силы без ограниченйи во времени и 500 единиц  раз в час!_
Мобы кончились, и голос духа Демиурга Адаманта:
- Чисто, господа. Но с боссом я воевать не могу – закон игры.
Шокированным игрокам понадобилось пять минут, чтобы прийти в себя после такого массового высокоуровневого избиения монстров. Наконец они приблизились к финальному боссу.
На золотом троне сидел рогатый демон в золотых же доспехах.
_Демон Запретных земель. Уровень 650, единиц жизни – 18 000 000, защита – 90% от физического урона, 99% от боевого магического урона, 100% от ментального урона. Броня – 1 000 000 единиц._
Ого, вот это босс.
Босс начал испытывать одного из игроков.
Игрок оказался непростой – у него откуда-то появился совершенно читерский баф в 10 миллионов жизней.
Два испытания игрок прошел легко (ну с читерским-то бафом!), а вот третье – завалил.
Но как же его пройти?
Демон кинул в игрока Молот, похожий на Молот Тора. Насколько я помню, такой Молот не может поднять никто – кроме его владельца.
А это означает, что время появления Демиурга еще не пришло! Наврал адвокат, или вернее, у него неверные сведения!
А так хорошо все начиналось – Петя сдает ему персонажа Первосвященника и адвокат со своими другьями реашет нашу проблему в реале.
Игрок доставал из своего бездонного кармана сверх-артефакт за сверх-артефактом, но бесполезно – Молот не дивгался с места!
Но что же может поднять Молот, который не может поднять НИКТО из игроков?
Нет, РАЗРУШИТь его – я могла бы попытаться, вон сколько прокачанных умений у меня уже есть! Но тут нужно не разрушить…
_Входящее
Давай поднимай молот!!!!!!
Адресат: Разрушитель 2031.
Тяни время!!!!! Я пытаюсь!!!_
И тут я мысленно хлопнула себя по лбу.
У меня же есть артефакт антигравитация!
Правда, стать Королевой Новых Земель очень хотелось… но игра – игрой, а ведь ПРЕЖДЕ ВСЕГО нам с Петей нужно решать нашу проблему в реале! А в игре, будучи здоровыми и живыми, можно еще чего угодно подзаработать…
Правда, антигравитация предназначена для игроков, как я поняла со слов искина… но попробовать можно!
- Активировать Антигравитацию! Напрвить ее на Молот!
С потолка на Молот упал столб яркого света. Демон вскочил и внимательно посмотрел на потолок.
_Баф Антигравитация. Предметы теряют вес._
Петя прикоснулся к Молоту. Молот медленно поднялся в поле антигравитации, Петя его не держал, а просто прикасался двумя пальцами к ручке.
Демон посмотрел на Петю, посмотрел на потолок … и вдруг управляющий Демоном искин выдал совсем не игровую фразу:
- Читер!
_Входящее
А как мне его сдвинуть?
Адресат: Разрушитель 2031.
Думаю!!_
Так, а как в самом деле сдвинуть антигравитацию на другое место?
К чему она привязывается? К игроку или предмету? Или может быть месту, где стоит игрок?
Держа в руке артефакт Антигравитации, я приказала:
- Сдвинуть антигравитацию в сторону дальней комнаты!
_Внимание! По выходе из помещения, где была активирована Антигравитация, ее действие будет окончено!_
Молот вместе со столбом света поплыл к дальней двери.
- Тайный приказ стихии воздуха! Удержать Молот в руке игрока Разрушитель 2031!
_Системное сообщение.
Такой тайный приказ с вашими уровнями всех 4 ролей магии, включая все усиления, может быть осуществлен только на 5 секунд.
Адресат: Разрушитель 2031.
У тебя пять секунд!_
Петя схватил Молот и кинул его в стеклянный саркофаг.
Саркофаг пошел трещинами, раздался сначала звон, а потом громкий хруст разбитого стекла – и саркофаг разлетелся на части.
Через пять минут из саркофага встал, потягиваясь, Демиург Кротонус.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (22.04.2017)

----------


## Архимаг

*Глава 12. Развязка*

_Нет в жизни слова «То конец»
Жизнь есть вращение колец.
И если пройден первый путь,
Есть только миг, чтобы вздохнуть,
И на дальнейший круг вступить.
И это значит – дальше жить.
Эола Великая, менестрель Империи Оллеграф эпохи Перерождения_

*Атака 1. Несколько мелких событий*

Петр, потягиваясь, вылез из игровой капсулы. Конечно, устройство капсулы обеспечивало легкий незаметный массаж мышц игрока, иначе там нельзя было бы находиться сутками, однако все равно ощущения были, как после лишнего сна днем.
Юлия уже покинула свою капсулу и шумела душем в ванной.
Петр подошел к небольшому тренажеру, примерился его использовать, подергал рычаги, и тут Юлия вышла из ванной.
- Ну как, дела пошли? – спросила она заинтересованно.
- Отлично, - сказал Петр. – Я передал своего игрового персонажа дяде адвокату, вернее человечку, которого он мне указал, так что с капсулой покончено! Теперь только надо связаться с Котиком, чтобы он проследил за обещанным решением для нас, и моей ноги в игре больше не будет!
Юлия сначала обрадовалась и захлопала в ладоши, потом удивилась и нахмурилась.
- А тебе что… не понравилось играть?
- А что, всю жизнь сидеть в игре? – в свою очередь удивился Петр. – Ну поиграли и хватит, совместили так сказать полезное с приятным, а теперь пора возвращаться в реал!
- Петь… - протянула Юлия. – а Петь… а чем-то плохо в игре?
- В смысле?
- Оказывается, там и работать можно! В смысле, зарабатывать деньги! Так чем ЭТА работа хуже любой другой?
Петя задумался. Юлия села к нему на колени и пригладила петины волосы.
- Да чушь какая-то, - сказал он несколько растерянно.
- Почему чушь? Вон уже, оказывается не сотни, а тысячи людей в этой игре зарабатывают! Миллионы разумеется играют, то есть тратят деньги, а тысячи – зарабатывают! Ты же не раз слышал – самая отличная психологическая ситуация тогда, когда работа любимая! Так вот и оно – я все думала, а что есть у меня любимого? Бухгалтерия? Три раза ха-ха, скучно, неинтересно. Дизайн? Ну да, я отучилась, и даже диплом с отличием получила – но в реале – это конкуренция, если работать на дядю – маленькая зарплата и так далее, а тем же дизайном можно заниматься и в игре! Посмотри внимательно на города – там уже тысячи игроков не качаются в буквальном смысле, то есть не прокачивают военные навыки, и ТОРГУЮТ! Например маги создают хитрые заклинания и ПРОДАЮТ их за вполне реальные деньги, не за игровые! Дизайнеры тоже продают свою продукцию!
- Это нелегально, - усомнился Петр.
- Я интересовалась – чтобы сделать это легальным, надо, как и в обычной жизни, просто платить корпорации налог. И никто не придерется.
- Вот как? Не знал.
- Ну конечно. Администрация не приветствует, но и не препятствует, если выводить из игры не миллионы долларов, а просто нормальную зарплату, то есть три – пять тысяч долларов в месяц.
- Это ненадежно, - возразил Петр,
- При капитализме любая работа ненадежна, - парировала Юлия. – Кризис, изменение импорта-экспорта – и пожалуйста, уволили. Да без кризиса любое предприятие может лопнуть – ты же не знаешь, может твой хозяин, в смысле хозяин предприятия, на бирже играет… раз и закрыл предприятие, обанкротился.
- И ты что, хочешь остаться в игре? Не забывай, золотко, мы пока что сидели в бесплатных тестовых капсулах по любезности Ашота, а за них платить между прочим надо!
- Бета-тестеры не платят, - опять возразила Юлия.
- Так они и не играют.
- Я поговорю с Ашотом, наверняка он что-то сможет придумать. Ну скажем, скидку оплаты на первое время.
Петр задумался. В принципе, он никогда не рассматривал игру как серьезное времяпрепровождение, и тем более как работу. Но с другой стороны, если там можно прилично заработать…
- Я не могу сейчас ничего сказать – я должен у друга отца поинтересоваться статистикой, он человек умный, наверняка понимает, насколько это безопасно и насколько выгодно. Но ты, если уж так приспичило, можешь пока оставаться… пока Ашот не выгнал тебя из тестовой капсулы!
- Слушай… заведи новый аккаунт…
- Нафига? – удивился Петр.
- Ну… скучно же без тебя…
- Я подумаю. – Петр встал и подошел к окну, Юлия подошла и положила ему руки на плечи
== == == 
Другое место, примерно то же время, в игре.
Кафе «У крутого утеса».
За угловым столиком сидят – некий Чиновник, ник которого скрыт, и эльфийка Самира.
- Я вычислила, я вычислила! – радостно-возбужденно громком шепотом произнесла Самира, наклонившись вперед, почти к носу Чиновника. – Я первая? Я получу награду?
- Тихо, тихо, - осадил ее Чиновник и оглянулся. В кафе было шумно, и если бы не артефакт тишины почти у каждого столика, посетители бы друг друга не услышали. Но артефакт артефактом, а подслушивать высокоуровневые маги могут и несмотря на артефакт тишины.
- Это они! О которых вы прошлый раз говорили! Девушка – Ларинаэль, она откуда-то раздобыла крутейшие артефакты – наверно, она снюхалась с администрацией, не иначе! Я вычислила – только когда ее не было, появлялся некий Архимаг Свисс!! А потом этот Архимаг Свисс летал – я установила следящий амулет – на помощь в квесте некому Разрушителю 2031! Вот и ваша парочка!
- Мало ли кому Свисс этот помогал!
- Нет – он помогал ТОЛЬКО Разрушителю 2031, причем почти каждый день!
- С чего ты взяла, что Ларинаэль снюхалась с администрацией?
- А с чего у нее почти с самого начала мощнейший Посох Архимага оказался? А потом мощнейшие кулоны «Одно желание»! А потом вообще некоторые ее действия – по силе равны силе Архимага! А она только-только вошла в игру!
- Хмм… - задумался Чиновник. – вот это очень интересное известие. Хорошо, да, ты первая, премию ты и получишь (Самира восторженно захлопала в ладоши, Чиновник тут же громко шикнул на нее, и она перестала)… Тихо!!! Но с другой стороны, это меняет всё дело. Если эта парочка снюхалась с администрацией, это очень важное известие, но больше никому об этом не говори – мы его используем совсем не так, как планировали вначале. А тебе… попробуй их найти, втереться в доверие…
- Ну собственно… я подумаю… но… Ларинаэль больше не появляется в клане – как ее я повстречаю?
- Случайно, - пожал плечами Чиновник. – Ну что я тебя учить буду – скажи например, что тебя тоже выгнали, пожалуйся на клан, на судьбу…
- Понятно, - Самира ела глазами Чиновника, рассчитывая еще раз получить приличную денежную премию. – А что-нибудь с ними делать?
- Пока ничего. Просто старайся втереться в доверие, если они вдруг сами организуют клан – попробуй в него войти… это длительный процесс, следующая встреча через месяц, вот тогда и доложишь, как дела… хотя за месяц они тебе вряд ли будут доверять. Старайся выполнять их поручения, и на самом деле как можно лучше – чтобы установилось доверие.
Чиновник расплатится и ушел, Самира ушла в другую сторону, вполне довольная жизнью.
== == == 
А газ, оказывается, иногда взрывается.
Машина пожарной службы с громким воем и включенной мигалкой мчалась по шоссе. Правда перед этим, несмотря на завывания, пришлось полчаса медленно пробиваться через обычную городскую авто-«пробку».
Пожарник Иван горестно вздыхал:
- Надо выделить для пожарных машин особую полосу! А то приедем только посмотреть на развалины и последний дымок, когда все сгорит
Пожарник Вася, постарше возрастом, снисходительно посмотрел на него и пробасил:
- Кому судьбой предписано утонуть – не сгорит. А кому уготовано сгореть – сгорит вне зависимости наших с тобой стараний.
Наконец машина приблизилась к очагу пожара.
М-да, коттедж пылал со всех сторон, осколки стекла усеивали все пространство вокруг.
Пожарные быстро раскатали рукава, подключили воду, через пятнадцать минут огонь удалось прибить.
Недалеко остановилась машина полиции. Из машины вылез толстый полковник, поправил очки и не торопясь, внимательно смотря под ноги, направился к пожарным.
- Судя по разлетевшимся осколкам рамы окна, взорвался газ на кухне. Какой-то очередной умник, видимо, забыл закрыть вентиль, после чего вся комната заполнилась газом…
Полковник покачал головой.
- Так-то оно так, однако если учесть, что хозяином этого коттеджа числится уголовный авторитет… 
- Авторитеты тоже люди, особенно если учесть их пристрастие к спиртному.
Стоящий за спиной полковника полицейский лейтенант хмыкнул:
- Так туда ему и дорога – мы его никак «прижать» не могли, а вот боженька взял и… прижал!
Полковник подумал, «а боженька ли прижал», но решил этот вопрос пока не озвучивать.[/scroll]

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (22.04.2017)

----------


## Архимаг

[scroll]*Атака 2. Юлия*

Эх, как-то грустно сегодня. А я и не задумывалась, интересно ли Пете в игре.
Как оказалось – не очень… а жалко.
Такая интересная игрушка, такое веселое и приятное времяпрепровождение… и зарабатывать оказывается тут можно…
Хотя нюанс – если начать зарабатывать, скорее всего станет не так весело – работа она и в игре работа, то есть мероприятие скучное и неинтересное.
Но можно же как-то сделать интересным? Артефакты продавать, как Боратион например! Правда для этого нужно быть магом развития… но ведь я Архимаг! Значит эту ипостась тоже можно «прокачать».
Я ступила на землю города Сайонтвилль…
_Входящее
Привет, это Самира. Помнишь меня? Тут такой скандал в клане, такой скандал… короче я хочу тоже уходить из клана. А пишу тебе вот по какому поводу – я нашла отличный скрытый квест!! И не хочу никому говорить из соклановцев, чтобы Джантира не заставила меня сдать в клан всё найденное! Давай мы вместе с тобой пойдем! Конечно для квеста нужны минимум четверо, там такие условия… но у меня на примете есть парень, а может у тебя тоже есть?_
Ой, что-то я давно Самиру не вспоминала.
И… что-то странно… какое-то воспоминание… чем-то мне Самира не понравилась.
А чем?
Я усиленно стала вспоминать. А чем же мне Самира-то не понравилась?  Не помню!!
_Адресат: Самира
А где это?
Входящее
В варварских племенах. А не похрен ли где? Где бы ни было, это одна и та же игра!_ 
Ну собственно да, тут Самира права.
Эх! Как жаль, что Петя продал свой аккаунт! Как бы он был тут кстати.
_Адресат: Боратион
Привет, у меня тут наклевывается интересный скрытый квест. Присоединишься?
Входящее.
Не могу, у меня сложный магический опыт идет по созданию новый баф-аптечек, еще три часа нельзя прерывать.
Адресат: Самира.
А твой квест не подождет три часа?Мой друг занят.
Входящее
Ну… не знаю. Мой друг уже согласен!
А… вот еще у меня входящее… ой, я двоим на всякий случай тренькнула, и оба согласились! Всё, четверо есть, присоединяйся!_ 
Фу ты. Но интересно же! Так, а вдруг… вдруг меня там убьют? Все-таки люди неизвестные, кто их знает, ограбят и скроются…
Считаем – сетовый доспех «утерять нельзя, украсть нельзя», Посох Архимага – тоже.
Что можно потерять?
Коготь Совы, Бумеранг Магический, Шапку-невидимку, кольцо мага стихий тоже не имеет метки «нельзя утерять»… Черт, как много оказывается вещей держать у себя опасно… оставить в Генеральной резиденции? Но тогда я теряют половину всех своих сил! А если квест скрытый – мобы там будут ой какие мощные… СТОП!! Но ведь мобы должны быть по уровню равны уровню игрока, получившего квест!
Какого там уровня Самира? Ой, не помню…
_Адресат: Самира
Какой у тебя уровень? 
Входящее
51-й, а что?
Адресат: Самира
Да вот думаю, какого уровня мобы будут в скрытом данже. Наверно не выше 60, раз у тебя 51-й.
Входящее
Не уверена… но скорее да.
Адресат: Самира
Почему не уверена?
Входящее
Да вот мой друг ходил, когда был уровня 20 в скрытый данж, а ему выпали мобы 40-го уровня, его там и прибили.
Адресат: Самира
Так наверно не он получил квест! Уровни мобов примерно равны тому игроку, которому квест выпал!
Входящее.
А я думала, общей сумме уровней всех игроков!_ 
Ой. Где тут правила? Надо почитать, обновить знания.
Почитала… Там столько примечаний и оговорок, что можно часами разбираться. Да, уровни мобов равны уровню игрока, получившего квест. Но при этом подразумевается, что его сподвижники имеют уровень на 10 меньше.
Если же идет масса людей одного уровня, уровни мобов равны результату сложения всех участвующих игроков.
А у нас как будет? Тьфу, все игроки похоже разных уровней!
И как тут быть?
Я задумалась.
Поиграть конечно охота, новый скрытый данж – тем более интересно, но вот брать с собой кучу артефактов и колец… ну я не знаю… а если нас ВСЕХ там убьют? Тут дело даже не в том, что Самира со товарищи меня обворуют, если убьют ВСЕХ, наши вещи там и останутся валяться… а второй раз во многие скрытые квесты войти нельзя! Так что пропажа будет «с концами».
Тьфу ты, как жалко…
_Входящее
Это Самира. Ну так ты надумала? Парни уже проявляют нетерпение!
Адресат: Самира
Я еще посмотрю на этих парней!
Входящее.
Да нормальные парни, не очень давно вошли в игру, просто прокачаться хотят.
Адресат: Самира.
Ладно, бросай координаты. Я иду._ 
Я запустила дорогую карту, на которую можно вкладывать координаты, полученные через игровую почту.
Да, далеко по земным меркам, какие-то варварские земли, каньон, ущелье, древний Храм Богини Зверской Красоты.
А что, бывает еще и Зверская красота? Что курили программисты, ха-ха.
Я переместилась к Храму, оставив Ожерелье золотой лягушки и некоторые артефакты в резиденции. На фига мне чужая личина в данже? А возможностей Архимага и так должно хватить, я похоже в этой группе буду самым высокоуровневым игроком.
После перемещения я огляделась. Ну красивое место, ничего не скажешь.
Я стояла на дне каньона с высокими, почти отвесными скалами слева и справа, покрытыми похожими на плющ растениями, причем очень сильно покрытыми – и плющ был какой-то необычный, красного цвета. Кое-где красный цвет перебивали синие кусты, растущие из скалы практически горизонтально.
Дно ущелья было покрыто мелкой галькой, которой было так много, что земля проглядывала не везде. Земля была твердая и потрескавшаяся, из чего следует, что днем здесь может быть и жара. И что мало воды. Внизу скалы с трудом проглядывался увитый плющем вход.
Возле входа стояла Самира, лучница, 51-й уровень, Гантель, мечник, 43-й уровень и Крошево, маг-целитель, 39-й уровень.
- Всем привет, я Ларинаэль, - сказала я.
Народ нестройно поздоровался, мальчики протянули руки, я пожала по очереди. У Гантеля пожатие было поистине борцовское, чуть не раздавил мою ладошку, рука целителя была мягкая, как вата.
Гантель удивился:
- Ух ты, Архимаг 90-го уровня?! Самира, молодец, такой участник нам очень поможет!
Целитель, наоборот, нахмурился.
- Игровая механика будет нарушена. Вот когда Самира 51-го уровня берет с собой участников 30-х и 40-х уровней, нам выпадут мобы 50-60 уровней. А если в группу входит участник 90-го уровня – а ну как появятся и мобы 90-го уровня?
Самира легкомысленно махнула рукой:
- Вот пусть она их и гасит, и нам же прилетит «За уничтожение вашей группой мобов втрое выше уровнем» - есть такое понятие в Глобалнете – и мы вырастем в уровнях за один день уровней на 20!!
Крошево покачал головой.
- Некузяво как-то, - сказал он.
Я слегка задумалась, а потом махнула рукой:
- Ну игра же! Давайте поиграем! Только вы совсем уж за моей спиной не прячтесь, просто мобы иногда выскакивают сразу по 10, хотя бы кричите предупреждайте, чтобы я знала!
Нестройный хор голосов выразил согласие с этой идеей, и мы двинулись.
Самира приложила ладошку к тяжелой кованой двери входа в Храм, высеченный, по-видимому, в толще скалы и сказала:
- Абракадабра! Арбадакарба!
Дверь засветилась и со скрежетом стала отъезжать в сторону.
Тысячелетний плющ стал рваться и усеивать вход своими оторванными красными лепестками.
Через минуту мы увидели круглый входной зал, на стенах которого, покрытых какими-то темными потеками, тускло горели факелы.
Мы осторожно, глядя во все стороны, зашли в зал.
- И что теперь?
- Теперь, - Самира посмотрела на какую-то бумажку, которую держала в руках, - надо сгрудиться на центральном круге!
Ну да, если внимательно присмотреться, то под мусором, покрывающем пол (отсохшие веточки, высохшие листики и другая дребедень), виднелся более светлый круг в центре зала, примерно два метра диаметром.
Мы подошли и встали в этот круг.
На своде зала, на высоте примерно 10 метров, проявилось кошачье лицо. Оно моргнуло вертикальными зрачками и прошелестело:
- Оставь надежду, всяк входящий…
Вокруг нас замелькал телепорт (похоже, высокоуровневый – хрен сбежишь), и мы переместились в другой, очень похожий зал, только входа в нем не было. И вообще дверей не было.
- Ой-ей… - испугался Крошево, и тут на высоте 4 метров во многих местах открылись тайные лазы, и на нас бросились извивающиеся щупальца – что-то вроде летающих спрутов.
Я тут же поставила Сферу безмолвия и начала атаковать:
- Безусловный приказ стихии земли – уронить камни весом в тонну!
Половину спрутов придавило, раздался режущий уши громкий противный визг.
_Системное сообщение…_
Я смахнула системное сообщение – некогда!
- Безусловный приказ стихии  огня – пылать минуту!
Оставшиеся после камней спруты воспламенились, стали извиваться и сгорели…
Открылись решетки, и на нас полились водопады… хм, похоже, ядов – так как достаточно было попасть одной капле на щеку Крошева, как он подскочил, вскрикнул и сразу стал себя лечить.
- Безусловный приказ стихии воздуха – поднять всех нас на высоту 3 метров!
Вокруг игроков и меня закружились смерчи, и мы поднялись над ядовитым озером, расплескавшимся в зале.
Однако уровень воды стал подниматься – водопады и не думали пропадать.
- Безусловный приказ стихии воды – течь назад!
Самира широко раскрыла глаза – да, действительно, было на что посмотреть – снизу открытых окошек вода падала на пол, а с середины зала – поднималась, сворачивалась в жгуты и влетала обратно в окошки!
- Ух ты! – потрясенно произнес Крошево.
- Ну и что? – скучающим голосом спросил Гантель через 5 минут висения в воздухе.
- А у тебя мана не кончится? – обеспокоенно спросила Самира
- Маг стихий пользуется силой стихий, - пояснила я. – Мана нужна только не-стихийным заклинаниям.
А действительно, что дальше?
Но, оказывается, программисты уровня предусмотрели и такой вариант. Наверху заскрежетало, и полусфера потолка начала медленно опускаться.
Хм.
- Безусловный приказ стихии воды – избегать нас касаться! Безусловный приказ стихии воздуха – опустить нас в середине зала!
Мы медленно спланировали в центр зала, при этом отравленная вода вспенилась и отступила от нас. Я угадала – надо было именно опуститься, так как лишь только моя нога коснулась середины зала, центральный светлый круг пола начал опускаться. Мы медленно опустились уровнем ниже, и дыра в потолке нижнего помещения закрылась. Стало совсем темно.
Я приказала:
- Безусловный приказ стихии огня – факел в 4 метра!
Запылал огромный факел и мы увидели – это тоже был зал. По краям зала заворочались несусветные монстры – огромные, покрытые слизью – как Чужие из одноименного фильма.
Один из них поднял две головы и раскрыл пасть – она была полна мелких зубов, как у акулы.
Из пасти вылетели два языка, окутали Крошево и мгновенно утащили его в пасть.
Эй, а где моя Сфера безмолвия?
- Божественный пояс, Гроза подземелий!
Громогласный рев потряс зал – молния с потолка… которая, как я надеялась, будучи усиленной Божественным поясом, сразит монстра – всего лишь снесла ему 50000 очков жизни.
ЧТО!? 50 тысяч?! Что это за монстр? 
_Кулух подземный. Уровень 400, 500 000 жизни, 500 000 брони, 50% устойчивости к магии._ 
Я так не согласна! Что за данж такой – у нас нет ни одного игрока уровнем 400, зачем нам такие монстры?
Отсюда надо «делать ноги».
Я огляделась – остальные «Чужие» проснулись и водили полуслепыми глазами влево-вправо, принюхиваясь и ища еду.
Гантель заорал:
- Бросок акулы! – и выпустил заклинание из артефакта. Синяя молния поразила другого монстра и снесла ему 25000 единиц жизни. Монстр открыл пасть, выбросил два языка длиной в 5 метров, подхватил Гантеля и мгновенно притянул его себе в пасть.
- Безусловный приказ стихии огня – максимально возможный факел по всей площади! Усилить кристаллом-накопителем до уровня 500!
Зал запылал. Монстры взвыли. Жизнь их стала медленно уменьшаться.
Поднялся сквозняк… я посмотрела глазами совы и увидела летящих прямо на меня трех драконов. Уровня 600!
Тьфу ты, недавно у меня же появился Магический Жезл!
- Магический жезл, создать шесть динозавров уровня 500!
Летящих на меня драконов встретили созданные мной динозавры. Завязалась битва – драконы и динозавры рычали, били друг друга крыльями, хвостом и рвали клыками.
- Чих Арихимага! Взгляд смерти! – надо же этих «Чужих» прикончить. Что там еще у меня в арсенале умений Архимага? Ага, осталось несколько кристаллов холода. Я кинула их в «Чужих» и последние остатки – в «динозавров».
Но броня 400-уровневых монстров уменьшалась медленно!
Черт, этак они до меня доберутся!
- Огненная рапира! Одним ударом семерых! Ледяная рапира! Одним ударом семерых!
- Еще раз Огненная рапира и Ледяная рапира!
«Чужие» наконец потеряли всю многотысячную броню, после чего довольно быстро выгорели от факела  и подохли.
_Вами повержены 6 кулухов подземных.
Ваш уровень боевой магии – 75
Вами получена единица умения.
Теперь вы сами можете указать, в какое умение вложить полученную единицу умения_
Некогда… потом подумаю, куда ее деть.
Надо помочь динозаврам… а, нет, не надо – моих-то шесть!
_Вами повержены 3 архибрахия высоколобых.
Вами получено 40000 очков опыта.._ 
Зал вроде очистился… надо, видимо, опуститься на пол – иначе игровая механика считает зал пустым…
Мы с Самирой опустились на пол – раздался гром, расколовший полоток, стены начали заваливаться на нас…жаль, что я оставила дома кольцо мага развития – сейчас не помешала бы нам мгновенно выращенная прочная крыша…
- Безусловный приказ стихии земли: камням не падать на мою голову!
_Отказано: уровень зала выше вашего._ 
- Использовать умение Скачок уровня втрое на 1 минуту! Безусловный приказ стихии земли: камням не падать на мою голову!
_Приказ исполнен._ 
Камни и куски падающих стен образовали вокруг меня и Самиры каменный шатер.
- Магический удар ледяной рапирой 500 уровня!
Ледяная рапира пробила каменный завал, образовав дыру вверх…
- Безусловный приказ стихии воздуха – вынести меня и стоящего рядом игрока вверх из зала!
Вокруг меня и Самиры закружился вихрь и стал нас поднимать.
Однако… в середине подъема мы, видимо, влетели в какой-то скрытый телепорт, ибо вокруг нас засветился воздух… вспышка – и тайный телепорт выкинул нас в совсем другую локацию.
Она чем-то напомнила мне локацию, где Петя освобождал демиурга Кротонуса.
Это была гористая местность, мы стояли на небольшом плоском плато, с одной стороны был обрыв и вдалеке в дымке виднелись верхушки других скал, с другой стороны нас окружали крутые высокие скалы, а с третьей – достаточно пологое, но абсолютно негодное для ходьбы нагромождение ломаных камней, каждый метра три размером. И так очень далеко вверх, причем дальше 1 км все терялось в тумане и дымке.
Сразу стало холодно, налетел порывистый горный ветер и завыл в трещинах между камней.
Самира растерянно оглядывалась и пыталась что-то прочесть в бумажке.
- Что за хрень, а не данж ты нашла? – с раздражением сказала я Самире.
Я попыталась активировать телепорт и ожидаемо он отказал – из скрытых квестов очень часто телепорт запрещен до окончания квеста – как там древние греки говорили – пошел на войну – обратно «Со щитом или на щите» - то есть либо победил, либо умер. В праве бежать отказано…
Телепорт Марарша, работающий в местах с запрещением телепорта, отказал тоже – видимо здесь был уровень запрета самый высокий.
Из-за левой горы показались лучи солнца… ой. Да солнца ли? Они были какие-то странные. Нечто, испускающее лучи, медленно поднималось над скалой – лучи, видимые сначала в небе, стали опускаться к противоположной круче. Наконец лучи коснулись плюща – и он стал выгорать, ярко рассыпаясь фиолетовыми искрами.
А что у меня защитного есть? Ой, а вот мало…. Я как-то атакующими больше обзавелась… типа как в сказках «И маг взмахнул рукой, и все враги упали замертво»…
- Применить «Менять суть вещей»! Изменить тепло на холод!
_Не может быть выполнено._ 
Что еще?
- Плевок Архимага!
Вокруг меня выросли джунгли. Ну и что это даст?
Самира бросилась со всех ног бежать вдоль скалы.
Я посмотрела Глазом совы и не увидела никаких лазов, щелей или ходов.
Источник смертельно жарких лучей поднялся почти до края скалы.
- Безусловный приказ стихии земли! Подняться куску камня, кубу величиной 10 метров в воздух и висеть надо мной!
Из земли выполз каменный куб и повис в воздухе. «Солнце» тем временем перевалило за край скалы и выжгло всю растительность. Температура вокруг стала расти. Каменный куб покраснел и стал растрескиваться.
Что за дебильный данж?
А мне что делать?
Жалко подыхать зря – все-таки я взяла с собой много интересный вещей, они все пропадут при смерти и возрождении в Генеральной резиденции.
- Удар огненной рапирой! Усилить божественным поясом!
Я надеялась выбить в скале пещеру и пересидеть там жару. Из скалы посыпалась крошка… но образовавшееся от удара огненной рапиры свободное место было едва больше полметра…
Вдруг солнце резко упало на созданный мной каменный куб, куб взорвался, меня обдало каменной крошкой… черт, кажется я померла и ушла на возрождение…
Вот расстройство – я даже не помню, был ли хоть раз, когда меня убивали, вроде как нет – я возродилась, как и положено в игре, в трусиках и микроскопической маечке…
Эй, а что это за место?
Не поняла. Я должна возродиться, насколько я помню, в своей Генеральной резиденции.
Но в ней не было такого места – какая-то богато обставленная спальня, золотые статуи у стен, столик с трюмо… я ничего подобного не покупала!
Что это?
Открылась дверь… без моего разрешения!?
В дверь вошла какая-то странная дама… в бронелифчике, каких любят подростки в дешевых играх. Хм, и с хлыстом в руке.
- Ну что, Архима-а-аг, - спела она с издевкой, - попа-а-алсь?
- А как это? Что это за место?
- А всё – ты не в Глобалнете, ты в рабстве!
- Как это – в рабстве?
- А посмотри в свой интерфейс – у тебя НЕТ КНОПКИ ВЫХОД!
Ой…
Я попыталась нажать кнопку выхода, которая всегда видела в виртуальном интерфейсе, после чего кнопка приняла серый вид с надписью ERROR FUNCTION. Выход не сработал.
А как так такое может быть? О… хакеры! Но не может быть, чтобы Ашот об этом не знал! Или все-таки не знает? А мне что делать?
- А сейчас мы будем учиться послушанию рабыни, - злобно улыбалась странная дама, поигрывая хлыстом.
- Дура, - сказала я. – Во-первых, боль в игре отсутствует. Во-вторых, в капсулы встроена защита от усталости – если кто в игре проведет более суток, капсула сама прекращает игру и открывается. А если человек не двигается – еще и вызывает врача.
- Ты и дура, - не обиделась дама. – Ибо наши хакеры вскрыли все коды капсул и теперь мы управляем нужными нам капсулами. Не было в игре боли? А теперь есть! – и она с торжеством в глазах стегнула меня хлыстом.
И стало больно! Вот гадость-то какая! Я посмотрела на свое тело – его перечеркнул красный рубец, и было довольно больно в месте удара – прямо как в жизни.
Что же делать? Надо заставить капсулу сработать аварийно… а как? Какие аварийные ситуации хакеры не вскрыли? Я как-то беседовала с начинающим хакером, и он сказал, хакеры не любят делать лишней работы – то есть существует надежда, что не вся программа капсулы переписана начисто, какие-то аварийные выходы наверняка остались.
Я отбежала в сторону и спряталась за деревянной полуметровой фигуркой, стоящей на краю кровати. Дама не торопясь приблизилась… я резко сорвала фигурку и изо всех сил стукнула… попыталась стукнуть, дама оказалась очень шустрая, она отклонилась, перехватила мою руку, вывернула ее, стало очень больно, и швырнула на кровать. Я вскочила и бросилась к камину, дама стегнула хлыстом, попала по ногам и я упала. Дама замахнулась снова, но тут уж я перехватила хлыст и дернула на себя. Дама все-таки упала, а я побежала к камину, схватила горящее полено – ух, как больно! – и изо всех сил ткнула в лицо подскочившей ко мне дамы.
Дама… какая там дама, вредная девка с хлыстом не успела отскочить от горящего полена, видимо никак не ожидала, что я схвачу горящее полено голыми руками, упала, схватилась за лицо и завизжала.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (22.04.2017)

----------


## Архимаг

Я бросилась к двери, прихватив еще одно полено.
Внушаю себе – это игра, это игра, я тут нарисованная, то что больно рукам – это ненастоящий ожог, а внушенный программой.
Саданув поленом по двери, я распахнула ее настежь… и увидела двух мощных мужиков в черных трико. Один из них тут же схватил меня и швырнул обратно, потом они вошли в дверь.
Я вскочила.
- Стоять, - сказал левый мужик.
- А то что? – спросила я, пытаясь оценить, что еще можно сделать.
- А то сломаем руки и ноги, - сказал правый.
- И меня выкинет из капсулы, что мне и надо! – злорадно воскликнула я.
Левый мужик покачал головой.
- Погоди, Васёк, - сказал он правому, - есть бабы, тупо боящиеся боли, а есть умные… им просто надо объяснить, что выхода нет – это сэкономит наше время и их здоровье. Слушай сюда. Твоя капсула полностью управляется нашими хакерами. Выход не будет работать, пока они не дадут команду. А они не дадут команду и мы будем тебе делать очень бо-бо. Хм… ты даже не знаешь, что такое проткнутый каленым железом живот или просверленная дрелью челюсть – это же игра и смерть от заражения крови тебе не грозит! А больно будет ужасно! И ты все равно согласишься быть рабыней и исполнять все приказы клиентов!
Я слегка испугалась, просто у меня хорошее воображение…
- Ну а когда я выйду из капсулы, что помешает мне позвонить в полицию?
- Умная девочка. Хороший вопрос. Но мы это предусмотрели в первую же очередь. Вероятно ты не знаешь – лень было читать примечания к договору обслуживания капсул – в капсулах имеется на случай внезапной остановки сердца клиента некий укольчик… так вот мы подменили содержимое шприца, и теперь перед тем, как ты выйдешь из капсулы, тебе его сделают. И через минуту ты… онемеешь! То есть выйдя в реал, просто не сможешь произнести ни слова! А если не ляжешь в капсулу обратно через час – это максимум – у тебя случится остановка сердца – и любая скорая помощь зафиксирует острую сердечную недостаточность, которая произошла значительно позже выхода из игры, так что с капсулой это никто не свяжет. Так что выхода нет – будь послушной и мы будем отпускать тебя в реал… на срок чуть больше часа.
Я лихорадочно пыталась сообразить. Подмена шприца – бред. Капсула тестовая, значит никто кроме Ашота к ней не подходит. Подменить удаленно? Уф…а не знаю, можно ли программой удаленно заменить медикаменты в шприце? На 90% я была уверена, что это блеф. Включить боль – это элементарно, небольшой хакерский взлом, после чего дуры действительно могут поверить, что бандиты могут все. А насчет шприца – полный блеф. Или не блеф?
- Я должна подумать… - сказала я, тупо желая потянуть время. Не может быть, чтобы Ашот не заметил исчезновения игрока из Глобанета! У него же логи идут, то есть сведения, исчезновение игрока без стандартной процедуры выхода – это авария!
- Нечего тут думать, - заявил второй и начал подходить ко мне, достав из-за спины железный лом. – Ложись на кровать и снимай трусы.
Я стала отходить, обходя большую кровать. Девка с хлыстом, исправив свою внешность, злобно ухмылялась, стоя у камина.
Я прыгнула на огромную кровать, девка побежала вокруг, чтобы встретить меня с противоположной стороны, но я и не думала туда направляться. Я подскочила к углу, у которого торчал толстый железный прут, с которого я недавно сорвала тяжелую деревянную фигурку. Я наклонилась… «Это игра, это игра,  я тут нарисованная»… и со всего размаха  упала так, чтобы острие штыря пробило мою (игровую) голову…
Изображение погасло, мгновенная, но острая боль тут же исчезла, вокруг меня возник зеленый фон с множеством знаков, большая часть которых начиналась словом ERROR.
Затем фон перекосился и заменился на косые разноцветные линии. Посреди наклонных разноцветных линий стали возникать красные окна с белым текстом
*СИСТЕМНАЯ ОШИБКА
ОШИБКА СВЯЗИ С ЛОКАЦИЕЙ
ОШИБКА КОНТРОЛЬНОЙ СУММЫ
ОШИБКА BIOS
ОШИБКА УПРАВЛЕНИЯ
ОШИБКА ПОЗИЦИОНИРОВАНИЯ
ОШИБКА КОНГРЕГАЦИИ
СИСТЕМНАЯ ОШИБКА
ПОЛНЫЙ СБОЙ
ОШИБКА ПОДДЕРЖКИ ЖИЗНЕОБЕСПЕЧЕНИЯ
АВАРИЙНЫЙ ОСТАНОВ КАПСУЛЫ
ВНИМАНИЕ СЕЙЧАС АВАРИЙНЫЙ КОМПЛЕКТ ПРОГРАММ ВОССТАНОВИТ СОЗНАНИЕ В ВАШЕМ ТЕЛЕ И КАПСУЛА ОТКРОЕТСЯ
10…
9…
8…
7…
6…
5…
4…
3…
2…
1…
0…*
Всё погасло, крышка капсулы открылась, и я как никогда быстро вылетела - как пуля из ружья – из капсулы наружу…[/scroll]

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (22.04.2017)

----------


## Архимаг

[scroll]*Атака 3. Взлом*
Ашот подходил к двери своего кабинета, погруженный в приятные мысли.
Завтра день рождения племянницы, и он приготовил ей хороший подарок. Мысленно представляя себе, как он завтра его вручит, Ашот собирался запереть кабинет и пораньше и смыться с работы… и тут услышал тренькающий «аларм» - сигнализация о чрезвычайном событии (аварии) в игровой капсуле!
Ашот скорее удивился, чем испугался – капсулы личного пользования отлажены до самых мельчайших тонкостей вот уже лет как десять, не может там быть никакого аварийного случая. Ну и если отключат электроэнергию, капсула просто выведет игрока из игрового мира и откроется.
Тут он вспомнил – а ведь в ТЕСТОВЫХ капсулах, в которых играют его «протеже» Петя с Юлией, сбоку приделана большая красная кнопка «Тревога, чрезвычайное происшествие!», которая и вызывает сигнал «аларма».
«Блин, дурная неловкая Юлька наверно коленом кнопку задела», - с раздражением подумал Ашот, заходя в кабинет.
Он посмотрел логи – Юлии и Петра нет в игре.
Ашот, скорее для очистки совести, чем подозревая реальную неприятность, набрал сотовый номер Петра.
Подождал, пока тот снимет трубку.
- Алло, это я, Ашот. Что там у вас за тревога? Зачем Юлия или ты нажали красную кнопку на тестовой капсуле?
- Даю телефон Юлии, - напряженным голосом сказал Петр.-
- У вас РАБСТВО в игре процветает! Натуральное рабство! – завизжала Юлия.
- Не понял. Ну есть рабство в игре, -  Ашот еще больше удивился, неприязненно – какое собственно ему дело до игровых событий этой пары.
- Логи глянь!! – Юлия перестала визжать, но говорила нервно и крайне зло. – У меня ИСЧЕЗЛА КНОПКА «ВЫХОД» во время попадания в рабство! Это что?
- Что? – изумился Ашот. – Нет такого кода. Это микропрограмма самой капсулы…
- Хакеры! – Юлия снова перешла на визг. – Когда я попала в рабство, мне сказали: - Хакеры взломали код твоей капсулы, и у тебя ИСЧЕЗЛА кнопка «Выход»! Я тыкнула – ну не исчезла в буквальном смысле, она стала серая и перечеркнутая крестиком – и выхода не последовало!
- Упс…
Ашот быстро сунул под стол руку, нащупал небольшую щель, в углублении которой были прикреплены две пластмассовые синие кнопки и с силой надавил на них.
Еще в начале своей работы он убедился, что как только контора становится большой, любые важные решения пять раз обсуждаются на разных уровнях начальства, и ОПЕРАТИВНОСТь принятия решений сильно падает.
А иногда нужно реагировать мгновенно – например, если игрок испугается так, что схватит сердечный приступ – что будет делать капсула? Правильно, поддерживающий укол! А надо бы – звонить в скорую медпомощь! Сколько Ашот не говорит это на совещаниях, ему был ответ начальства – «Мы подумаем».
Тогда Ашот плюнул на субординацию и договорился с двумя старыми знакомыми по институту, которые вместе с легальной работой программистами стали крупными нелегальными хакерами.
Он заплатил приличные деньги из своего кармана за следующий договор – при чрезвычайной игровой ситуации он срочно вызывает их в игру, и они исправляют игровые косяки, которые при легальном исправлении потребовали бы месяца работы и прежде всего – доклада начальству (а если выходной и начальство отдыхает на даче? Отключив сотовые?). За время после такого договора дважды его хакеры уже помогли исправить достаточно неприятные косяки игры GlobalNet.
Эти две синие кнопки, установленные самим Ашотом в обход должностной инструкции, как раз и включали срочный вызов, одна – к хакеру dealer_of_death, вторая – к хакеру… впрочем не важно, так как второй не ответил – либо его не было дома, либо он был вообще не в интернете.
- Спокойно, - сказал Ашот, - ты же уже не в капсуле…
- Мне пришлось самоубиться! – воскликнула Юлия. – Еще они включили в игре боль! И выход был не стандартный, а через кучу системных сообщений об ошибке!
- Я понял. Работаю. Не заходите в капсулы до моего звонка, физически в реале вас никто не найдет, реального адреса капсулы вообще не имеют. Отключаюсь. – и Ашот положил  трубку.
Накрылся ранний уход с работы медным тазом!
Ашот был не только возмущен, а и крайне удивлен. Как так? Кто? Не то что «кто посмел», посметь у нас каждый второй дурак посмеет, а КАК?
Коды микросхем управления игровой капсулой – НЕ ИМЕЮТ выхода в интернет. Значит, вариант по сути один – кто-то пришел на работу в отдел программирования, проявил себя хорошим программистом, попал в отдел технической поддержки капсул и отдал секретные чертежи своим гадам-хозяевам.
При этом Ашоту стало понятно еще кое-что – как сказала Юлия, ей заявили: «Теперь кнопки ВЫХОД вообще нет!» - действительно, если переписать микрокод – то можно какие угодно изменения сделать, в том числе действительно исчезновение из интерфейса кнопки «Выход», а вот В ТЕСТОВЫХ капсулах – кроме основных систем управления были еще и дублирующие – на случай нештатной ситуации. Они и вывели СЕРЫЙ – неработающий - значок выхода.
Понятно, почему после самоубиения Юлии возникла системная ошибка – переписанный бандитскими хакерами основной микрокод при нахождении Юлии в обычной капсуле просто вновь возродил бы ее – но не в генеральной резиденции, а в той же комнате. В тестовой же капсуле возник конфликт программ – резервная тестовая, про которую хакеры ничего не знали и не изменили ее - подала сигнал об открытии капсулы, так как самоубиение на территории Генеральной резиденции – признано недопустимой аварией, а внедренная хакерами программа начала процедуру возрождения. Сбой привел к вызову аварийной системы открывания капсулы, которой в обычных капсулах тоже нет – есть только в тестовых.
Ашот начал смотреть логии. Согласно официальным логам системы, Ларинаэль переместилась в свою Генеральную резиденцию и… вышла из игры!
Что за ерунда!
Где же она была тогда?
К счастью, тестовые капсулы писали дополнительные логи сами, чего бандитские хакеры тоже не знали – и Ашот скачал с тестовой капсулы логи игрового состояния Ларинаэль, а также происходящих вокруг нее событий.
# consol
# dealer_of_deathнасвязи
Хакер dealer_of_death пользовался консольной связью 20-летней давности, утверждая, что это не «любовь к старому» - это вид защиты: все новоявленные хакеры просто им не пользуются и поэтому им не придет в голову перехватывать этот текст.
# Здесь Ашот
# Предполагаю хакерскую атаку – атака, перезаписывающая микрокод капсулы
# и атака, создающая новое игровое пространство, неподконтрольное системе GlobalNet.
# dealer_of_death данные капсулы, подвергшийся атаке?
# Здесь Ашот
# Вот данные. Есть проблема. Главное подозрение – какие-то негодяи исключают из
# интерфейса кнопку «Выход», затем подменяют системные логи – система думает
# что игрок просто покинул ее, жулики же перемещают игрока в их собственное
# пространство, включают боль, запугивают и заставляют играть так, как им нужно.
# и это… есть секрет… это выяснилось, когда попытались такое же провернуть с игроком,
# находящимся в моей – лично моей и неофициальной – тестовой капселе. В тестовой
# шли параллельно фальшивым логам – реальные логи. После работы – ты об этом забыл!
# dealer_of_death: понял. Работаю.
# dealer_of_death: у вас есть система обновлений микрокода по интернету?
# Здесь Ашот. Да, есть.
# dealer_of_death: Понятно. Значит, туда и внедрились. Ищите крота среди обслуги капсул или в техподдержке.
Так, работа идет. Теперь надо информировать Колоскова.
- Сергей Иванович, тут у нас крупная неприятность… нет, по телефону не могу, зайдите в мой кабинет.
Через пять минут Колосков зашел к Ашоту.
- Что за проблема? Опять мои начудили?
- Да нет, скорее всего не твои… а вот информацию могли слить и твои… - и Ашот очень кратко поведал суть проблемы, не упомянув конечно про скрытые тестовые капсулы.
- Вот мразь, - выругался Колосков, -  и как теперь его искать?
Ашот пожал плечами.
Тонко пискнула система наблюдения. Ашот с Колосковым одновременно повернули головы.
На экране системы наблюдения кто-то на этаже программистов, оглядываясь, маленьким ломиком открывал дверь пожарно-аварийного выхода.
- Это же Иван Семецкий! – удивленно воскликнул Колосков. – Что он тут делает?
- Если у него была закладка, он извещен, что мы узнали о хакерской программе. Испугался – запаниковал - решил выйти не общим выходом, а тайком, через пожарный запасной выход!
- Ну, гад, - потер руками Колосков, - сейчас он запляшет!
Иван осторожно спустился на первый этаж. Теперь главное – тихо выйти из двери пожарного выхода, когда никто не видит. Иван выглянул в щель между железными дверями. Тихо, никого нет. Иван осторожно просунул ломик между створками, нажал… цепочка кракнула и сломалась, дверь, которой давно никто не пользовался, скрипнула… Иван выскользнул… и тут же попал в руки своего начальника!
- Сергей Иванович?! – скорее удивленно, чем испуганно, воскликнул Иван. – А я…
- Сорок пять лет уже Сергей Иванович. А пошли-ка, друг мой, в Музей боевой славы… - с этими словами Колосков повел удивленного программиста к еще одной ржавой двери, ведущей в подвал. На двери была выцвевшая табличка «Музей» без первой буквы. Колосс достал из широких штанин огромный старинный ключ, сунул в дверную скважину, с трудом повернул и толкнул тяжелую дверь.
Они спустились на два этажа, и Колосков ввел Ивана в… музей.
Музей пыток!
Посреди комнаты стоял железный стул, рядом видела дыба, на столике с привинченными к полу ножками были разложены пыточные инструменты.
- А-а! – вскричал Иван! – это что!? Что за шутка такая?!
Тут из-за спины Колоскова вышел Ашот.
- На дыбу или сначала каленое железо под ногти? – деловито осведомился он.
- И то, и другое сразу, - ответствовал Колосков, защелкивая ржавые наручники на запястьях дергающегося Ивана.
- Пытки ООН запретил! – визгливо вскричал Иван.
- А ООН ничего не узнает, - «успокоил» его Ашот, - мы ПОСЛЕ тихонько разрежем твой труп на куски и спустим в канализацию, она как раз под нами течет, слышишь шум?
Иван испортил штаны и потерял сознание.
- Думаешь, признается? – с сомнением спросил Колосс.
- Еще как признается, - уверенно сказал Ашот[/scroll]

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (22.04.2017)

----------


## Архимаг

*Атака 4. Нежданчик* 
Хакер Хорёк запустил программу взлома…
Как становятся хакерами? Для начала, еще в школе, Хорек подглядывал чужие пароли, залезал в чужие планшеты, используя стыренные пароли, и баловался – менял заставку на смешную. Кто не нравится – менял заставку на фото этого же человека, переделанное в программе для рисунков – с перекошенным лицом и высунутым языком.
Потом стал тырить в чужих смартфонах банковские пароли.
А потом, купив на базаре компьютерный диск «Всё для хакера», замахнулся на банковскую карточку случайного человека. Просто в магазине случайно видел, что богато одетый человек подошел к банкомату и снял приличную сумму. У Хорька всегда было острое зрения, и проходя даже мимо за спиной, он увидел номер карты.
А дальше – используя одну программу, по номеру узнал, что за банк, а используя другую – отправил запрос на снятие денег…
И тут ему не повезло. Он нарвался на «крутого», то есть бандита. Бандит сам был знатоком взлома – он моментально вычислили адрес неудачливого начинающего хакера, и на другой день, когда Хорёк с одним товарищем шел по своим делам, трое взрослых в масках напали в переулке, товарища Хорька избили и сломали руки, а Хорька припугнули тем, что не только руки сломаются… Хорёк испугался и… стал работать на дядю бандита.
Как становятся настоящими хакерами? Да очень просто. То есть – сказать просто, исполнить – сложно.
Для начала, хакер должен отлично знать несколько главных программ, используемых серьезными организациями.
Что такое программа? Это список действий: если приходит запрос такой-то, то выдать ответ такой-то.
Но поскольку вариантов запросов тысячи, варивнтов сочетаний разных запросов – уже тысячи тысяч – и те, кто пишет программы, не всегда соображает, при каком сочетании каких запросов может возникнуть ошибка.
Хакер - это программист, настолько ювелирно тонко знающий программы, что может сам вычислить, в каких случаях программа может дать ошибку.
Но сама по себе ошибка – не самоцель. Цель – в результате такой ошибки своровать пароль администратора.
К примеру – программа GlobalNet.
Программа огромная-  ее писали сотни программистов. В этом и кроется секрет работы хакера – когда отдельные части программы пишут сотни людей, практически невозможно представить, как это части взаимодействует в нешатном случае. То есть нерасчетном режиме.
Хакер – человек с огромной интуицией, и, зная досконально текст программы, сможет предсказать то место, где программа в результате сбоя может выдать секрет – пароль.
А именно, вот так великий хакер Deep Zero нашел способ вскрыть программу капсулы пользователя, которая собственно соединяет человека-игрока с компьютерным миром GlobalNet и рисует ему (человеку) окружающий мир. Общие компьютеры GlobalNet занимаются только координацией – чтобы действия одного пользователя были видны другим, как изменение окружающего мира.
Так вот, исследуя украденным обычными ворами (не компьютерными) текст программы капсулы, Deep Zero обнаружил ошибку – на запрос теста второго уровня третьей ступени прохождения виртуального звука взрыва – капсула на запрос
# Get MySKL boom 2 level 3 step code 1# 4# up 999#
Вместо ответа «запрос неверен» - выдала ответ
# Mistake code #modul mistake #6 #9 #7 #6 #1 #8
Это и была ошибка тех, кто писал программу – они забыли убрать справочно-отладочную информацию при именно этом одном из миллиона вариантов запросов.
В результате тот, кто послал запрос – увидел цифры разницы кода, разницы межу введенными цифрами пароля и правильными, то есть он написал например в пароле  первую цифру «5», а разница составила 6. Итого в пароле первое число – 11!
Вычислив таким образом пароль, Deep Zero сел составлять свою программу для капсулы.
Это работы для очень опытного программиста – малейшая ошибка – и капсула выдаст сигнал ошибки в GlobalNet, тут же приедут их спецы и… поймут, что над капсулой работал хакер.
Но Deep Zero был хакер об бога, что называется – он сумел переписал программу капсулы без единой ошибки!
В новой программе капсула переподключалась – вместо общих компьютеров GlobalNet – на управляющий компьютер бандитской группы. За которым сидел Хорек… и не только – там работало 8 человек, ибо создать виртуальный мир – дело непростое, даже не весь – а очень маленький, в виде какой-то комнаты, в которой оказывался заперт игрок, чью капсулу вскрыли хакеры и переписали ее код.
В коде также отсутствовала кнопка «Выход», ибо выйти игрок мог только тогда, когда это разрешит Хорек.
Deep Zero разумеется работал дома. Он только передал заказчикам результаты своей работы – новый микрокод капсулы, хакерскую программу для вскрытия нормального кода и перезаписи нового, программу слежения за конкретными игроками в GlobalNet.
Сегодня Хорёк получил задание от своего шефа, на вид невзрачного серого человечка в сером плаще. Которого однако все боялись по потери пульса, ибо достаточно этому человеку было косо посмотреть на кто-то – и этот кто-то исчезал. Ходили слухи, что таких неугодных людей закатывали  в бетон фундамента на стройке нового дома…
Согласно заданию, нужно было следить за игроком Ларинаэль. Нужно было также вычислить место ее реального нахождения, то есть страну и адрес в реальности, заменить код ее капсулы на хакерский и ждать дальнейших распоряжений.
Правда, серый человек обронил еще одно замечание, которое и спровоцировало дальнейшие катастрофические последствия.
Он сказал:
- Внимательно последи за ней – если не обнаружишь поводка, то есть постоянного наблюдения администрации – можешь включить сигнал перенаправления игрока в нашу спецкомнату вместо игрового мира. Только проследи, чтобы это прошло максимально аккуратно – чтобы ни одна собака в Глобанете об этом не знала!
Что такое поводок – Хорьку было понятно, значит было подозрение, что игрок работает на администрацию.
В принципе не было секретом, что согласно условиям, в некоторых новых локациях сначала появлялись бета-тестеры, то есть игроки, имеющие специальные льготы по оплате капсул для того, чтобы протестировать и выявить возможные игровые ошибки новой локации. Такой бета-тестер всегда имел «поводок», то есть программу от админов GlobalNet, непрерывно отслеживающую состояние игрока и направленные на него действия основной программы. Это нужно было для разбора ошибок – если игра пошла не так, админы садились, включали запись с «поводка», в которой были видны все ошибки и главное причины этих ошибок.
Если за игроком тянется такой «поводок», разумеется его трогать нельзя и код его капсулы трогать нельзя, так как это всё находится под пристальным наблюдением администрации игры.
Итак, Хорек в прекрасном расположении духа (а как же – за каждого переподключенного игрока ему платили отдельную премию, плюс его вредный характер – Хорек страшно радовался, когда кому-то делалось плохо – вот он и превкушал, как игрок окажется вместо Глобалнета – в пыточной комнате… у-ха-ха-ха!) запустил программу взлома.
Для начала – программу Deep Zero, которая отслеживала поводок.
Чудесно! Ларинаэль встретилась с Самирой, и программа начала обработку данных.
Через 10 минут обработка закончилась – ответ: поводок отсутствует.
Ура! Замечательно! Хорек потер руки.
Хорек запустил программу взлома. Программа покрутилась… и написала «Сбой подключения»
Что за ерунда. Хорек не любил такие ситуации – ибо сам к сожалению был не настолько талантлив, что определить причину сбоя. А докладывать Серому не хотел – Хорек же всем внушал, что он такой-де крутейший хакер, почти как Deep Zero, просто в силу молодости опыта чуть меньше, а вот вырастет – и никакой Deep Zero нужен не будет, ибо вот он, Хорёк!
Хорек запустил эту программу еще раз, набрав дополнительно код «директивный запуск от администратора»
Вообще-то Серый всегда говорил – если что не так – сразу пишите доклад, я вечером приду, прочту и подключу, если надо, хакера Deep Zero.
Но Хорек не хотел получать замечания, что не справился с простейшей операцией – и… запустил взлом директивно. Это он подслушал и подсмотрел за Deep Zero , что тот иногда пользовался таким способом.
Но хороша ложка к обеду – надо же знать, когда можно применять директивный ввод, а когда нельзя!
Умный хакер, например тот же Deep Zero, получив отказ, сразу же насторожился бы… запустил дополнительное тестирование – например, в капсуле игрока мог быть самый обычный сбой – скажем, напряжение электросети моргнуло. Но тогда запускать взлом нельзя – просто-напросто в результате сбоя напряжения код взлома мог бы и не пройти.
Хорек же спешил похвастаться отличным результатом и махнул рукой – ну подумаешь, случайный сбой.
Сбой был не случайным – Ларинаэль находилась не в обычной капсуле, а в тестовой!
Опять же Deep Zero это определить смог бы, а Хорьку оказалось не по зубам.
Директивный ввод оказался успешным, через 15 минут программа отрапортовала, что микрокод капсулы подменен на хакерский от Deep Zero.
Хорек обрадовался и предвкушающее потер руки.
Он запустил программу обнаружения IP и вслед за этим – реального адреса игрока.
Программа трижды выдавала сбой, что некоторым образом испортило Хорьку настроение.
Он подошел к своему коллеге, которому неделю назад отдолжил незаконное устройство перехвата чужих разговоров по мобильнику.
- Сыч, у меня прога по определению жительства сбоит… посмотри…
Сыч запустил программу, получил ту же ошибку, пожал плечами и стал набирать в консольном окне
# Get IP gamers together post address
Последовал ряд отказов, но воспользовавшись стыренным ранее паролем, он зашел в администраторский отдел и… развел руками:
- Там бред! Ну типа Соединенная Лажа Восточной Еврожопы, улица Атаманская, 99999 квартира 99999.
Хорек встал в ступор.
Сыч сказал:
- Ну тушуйся. Хочешь знать, что это? Я скажу. С 99% уверенностью – это «левая» подпольная капсула, находящаяся в Сиднее, Австралии.
Там местные пираты умеют хакерским образом подключаться к GlobalNet, беря деньги за капсулу просто себе.
Теперь Хорек сделал следующую ошибку. Надо было остановить хак и передать дело Серому – тот ведь четко говорил – любая внештатная ситуация – прекращайте хак, докладывайте мне, я поручу разобраться Deep Zero’у.
Но уж очень хотелось Хорьку сбить спесь с игрока-Архимага, заставить ползать на коленях…
Он пожал плечами и вернулся на свое рабочее место.
Ларинаэль с Самирой благополучно разрушили мощно укрепленный зал для высокоуровневых игроков, куда Самира заманила Ларинаэль, и угодили в хакерский телепорт – который Самиру просто выкинул из игры, а Ларинаэль попала в спецкомнату, которой управлял Хорек. Для Глобалнета она просто вышла из игры, процедура выхода была вполне обычной, так что даже тестовая капсула выполнила ее штатно.
А вот дальше… пошло не совсем так, как хотелось.
Как только Хорек включил передачу капсулой боли игроку, у него пошли совершенно непонятные символы ошибок –
# Недопустимое значение константы #55
# Недопустимое значение константы #56
# Недопустимое значение константы #59
# Недопустимое значение константы #133
# Недопустимое значение константы #195
# Сбой работа аттеньюатора! Сбой 99#78!
Хорек растерялся. Тем временем события шли своим чередом – Ларинаэль двинула программной «хозяйке» горящим поленом в глаз, чего никогда раньше не случалось, и попыталась выбежать из комнаты – тут ошибки повалили просто с устрашающей частотой!
# Ошибка отрисовки помещения!
# Ошибка создания персонажа!
# Ошибка связи с сервером GlobalNet!
# Ошибка структуры логов!
Черт, черт, черт… тут Хорек уже серьезно перепугался и схватился за телефон.
Он написал Серому SMS:
«Серьезный сбой при попытке поместить Ларинаэль в нашу комнату. Что делать?»
Через минуту к нему подскочил Сыч с криком:
- Что ты сотворил!? Серый в бешенстве велел мне взять управление капсулой персонажа Ларинаэль!
Увы – на любую команду Серого от капсулы шел краткий ответ:
# Error code
Сыч схватился за голову:
- Черт, скорее всего там был какой-то хитрый админский поводок, новый наверно, который наша программа не смогла определить!
Хорек позеленел – если админы игры сейчас сообразят, что происходит, и вычислят бандитов… то к Хорьку заявятся… нет, не полиция – дуболомы игровых боссов…
Звякнул телефон, хакеры прочли SMS от Серого:
«Сидите тихо и только смотрите – за работу срочно берется сам Deep Zero. Вы все, ослы, лишаетесь премии»
На экранах хакеров-неудачников возникли стройные ряды цифр – настоящий хакер может работать непосредственно в цифровых кодах, а не только путем написания команд русскими или английскими буквами.
Но после каждый группы цифр, вводимых Deep Zero, следовал все тот же
# Error code
Наконец Deep Zero через двенадцать минут напряженной работы написал SMS:
«Сожгите ваши жесткие диски, срочно покиньте помещение, из которого хакали Глобалнет и глубоко ховайтесь – вас вычислили!
Я не могу работать в момент, когда против меня не тупые программы, а вот прямо сейчас против нас работают все лучшие спецы GlobalNet. Я сейчас сожгу даже сотовый, через который написал вам это сообщение, покидаю комнату, в которой работал, через черный ход и прекращаю работу с кодами Глобалнета»[/scroll]

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (22.04.2017)

----------


## Архимаг

*Атака 5. Откат от взлома*
В реальном мире.
В закрытой комнате, где находятся Юлия и Петр, зазвонил сотовый телефон Юлии.
Юлия взала трубку.
- Алло, это Ашот, - раздался в трубке голос администратора игры. – Тут в общем такая ситуация… с вашей помощью мы обнаружили хорошо замаскированную банду вредителей, которые занимались вымогательством денег с игроков. С одной стороны, спасибо. С другой… я только что сказал, что все ваши проблемы решены и вы можете вернуться «в свет». К сожалению, оказалось, что я неправ. Но тут виноват не я – просто вы совершенно случайно влезли в это дело и таким образом, пока я крайне не советую покидать ваше помещение. Хуже того, пока не советую даже заходить в игру!
- Ашот… я что подумала… - неуверенно сказала Юлия. – Насчет ожидания понятно, но в принципе – мне в общем-то понравилось в Глобалнете… а нельзя ли будет потом получить работу бета-тестера?
Ашот задумался.
- Ну в принципе… я конечно подумаю над этим вопрос, наверно вариант есть. 
Вмешался Петр:
- Спроси Ашота, сколько примерно нам придется ждать.
Ашот услышал этот вопрос.
- Точно сказать трудно. Но я думаю, на днях мы посовещаемся с руководством и примем решение. Одно могу сказать безусловно – известные личины придется ликвидировать. Никаких Ларинаэль, Маг Свисс и так далее. Микрокод тестовых капсул завтра перепишу лично я, после чего использовать их станет безопасно. Но – еще раз повторяю – даже если использовать, никаких старых имен. И в беседах с игроками, зайдя в GlobalNet, не дай бог не говорить, что вы играете не первый раз и какие были у вас личины.
- Ой… сказала Юля. – Я ж уже приличный уровень набрала да и артефактов неплохих…
- Тихо. Если мы возьмем тебя в бета-тестеры, придумаем что-нибудь, чтобы уровень был не сильно ниже и артефактов подкинем. Но – никаких старых имен!
- Даже моим друзьям – Боратиону и Мараршу? – грустно спросила Юлия.
- Безусловно! Безусловно! Я не знаю, могут ли они проговориться, но это не важно – просто банд группа оказалась такая серьезная, что у них могут остаться источники сведений – игроки, работающие на них. А кто знает, какие подслушивающие устройства могут иметь эти игроки! Это же мир магии – я не могу запретить вообще все магические подслушивающие устройства в игре, этого начальство не позволит. Так что увы – если снова войти в игру, никаких контактов с прошлыми знакомыми и никаких сведений о прошлой личности! Запрещаю!
- Понятно, - с огорчением сказала Юлия.

== == == 

Другое место, это же время
Самарканд, окраина, почти пригород, какой-то покривившийся домик.
Достаточно бедная обстановка внутри. Однако если открыть скрипучие доски и спуститься по деревянной лестнице в подпол – там стоит хорошая игровая капсула GlobalNet.
Дверь открывается пинком ноги. В дверь заходят три мордоворода в черных повязках, закрывающих лицо.
В доме находятся две женщины, старая и молодая. Старая выглядывает из кухни, всплескивает руками и пытается закричать.
Детина в маске вскидывает пистолет с глушителем и шикает, пожилая дама смолкает, схватившись обеими руками за голову.
Другой детина вбегает в комнату. Молодая женщина пытается вылезти в окно, но за окном возникает третий и она беспомощно съеживается на полу, закрыв голову руками.
Ворвавшийся хватает ее за шиворот и усаживает на стул.
- Я задам пару вопросов, - говорит он. – Ответить правду – мы уйдем и ничего не сделаем.
Девушка испуганно кивает.
- Игровой ник Самира, - утверждает человек в маске. – Ты сделала глупость.
Девушка испуганно кивает.
- Мои хозяева на твои мелкие шалости могут закрыть глаза. Но на этот раз ты связалась с бандитами, которые нам сильно мешают. Ну-ка быстро рассказывай все о человеке, который велел заманить Ларинаэль.
Самира быстро рассказывает, часто сама себя перебивая и захлебываясь словами.
Человек морщится, понимает ладонь:
- Спокойно. Всй скажешь –ничего плохого не сделаем. Но не спеши, припоминай все точно и по порядку. И постарайся ничего не упустить.
Девушка рассказывает.
Но рассказывать по сути нечего – некий человек, всегда в полумаске, игровой ник – чиновник Курт. Собственно всё.
Гость в маске тщательно записывает контакты – когда Самира с ним встречалась и о чем говорили. 

== == == 

Ну и еще одно место, теперь уже в администрации GlobalNet.
- И что мы имеем? – ворчливо говорит Колосков. – А ничего. Мы проверили все случаи контакта Самиры с Куртом – она сказала правду, но проклятый Курт ни с кем, кроме Самиры, не встречался.
- Не может быть! – это один из боссов игры.
Ашот пожимает плечами.
- Мерзавец перестраховался, зная, какую гадкую игру он ведет. Видимо, для каждого контакта – для каждой новой встречи личина была другая. Курт встречался только с Самирой, других его игровых ников мы не знаем.
- Посмотрите логи его капсулы! – это босс.
- Скотина успел уничтожить всё. Когда прибыли наши люди, в месте нахождения капсулы был пожар. Так же как и в месте, где работали хакеры негодяев.
- Так что ж теперь делать? – разозлился босс.
- Теперь будет детектив. Мы запустим в игру детективов – они и в игре будут вести себя так же, как и в жизни – расследовать эту детективную историю.
- Бесполезно, - вмешался другой игровой начальник. – В игре же не остаются окурки, которые может найти некий Шерлок Холмс, не остается примятой травы и так далее.
- Если исходить не из книг про Шерлока Холмса, 90% работы детектива – расспросы людей и нахождение свидетелей, - возразил Ашот. – Окурки – это хорошо скорее для романов или телесериалов.
Босс пожал плечами, второй босс усомнился:
- Мы же не можем бросить клич: - все кто пострадал – сообщите! Это же какой скандал на весь мир!
- А вот это как раз и будет работа детектива. Не беспокойтесь, профессионалы нужные концы найдут. Только на это понадобится конечно не одна неделя, за месяц не уверен, но в течение полугода вся картина их деятельности будет у нас перед глазами.
Босс опять пожал плечами:
- Надо искать их в реале. Ну сожгли дом, где сидели их хакеры, но остались же документы – кто дом арендовал, кто посредник и так далее.
Начальник службы безопасности вмешался:
- Такая работа безусловно идет, но я думаю, детективы в игре тоже могу кое-чем помочь. Пусть поработают.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (22.04.2017)

----------


## Lari2

Хорошо написано и жанру соответствует, вот кстати интересная тема про ЛитРПГ

----------


## Архимаг

*Атака 6. Упс…*
Прекрасный солнечный день в игровом мире.
В городе Сайонтвилль, на самой окраине, из серого облачка телепорта возник новый персонаж.
Среднего роста, среднего телосложения, в сером с заплаткой плаще начинающего мага – вероятно, ученик, начинающий маг.
И во внешности этого новичка тоже не было ничего примечательного – обычное, слегка симпатичное лицо молодого человека, с начинающими пробиваться маленькими усиками.
И ник свой он не скрывал – на головой этого игрока любой другой игрок мог прочитать – Белый Корабельник, маг, уровень 18.
Корабельник побродил по ближайшим улочкам, свернул ближе к центру.
Заглянул в лавки гномов, послушал их речи, расхваливающий свой товар, ничего не сказал и пошел дальше.
Затем зашел в небольшую закусочную, посмотрел – почти все места заняты, и подсел к большому столу, за которым перекусывало пять игроков, шестой стул был свободным.
- Я не помешаю? – несколько стеснительно спросил он.
- Да садись, ради бога, - махнул рукой ближайший к нему мечник Конан 4599.
Корабельник уселся, пододвинул стул поближе к столу и заказал стандартный легкий ленч.
Тем временем между остальными игроками вяло текла беседа, Корабельник невольно ее слышал.
- Говорят, в Лихоимском ущелье около южной кромки Старовалайских гор игроки пропадают… - задумчиво сказал мечник Урр 6.
- Брехня…
- Не скажи. Сначала была напасть с возникающими посреди низкоуровневой локации высокоуровневыми монстрами. Никто из официальных лиц так ничего и не сказал, но окольными путями уже известно, что это был глюк.
- Скорее, чей-то недосмотр, - поправила говорившего эльфийка Лионель. – Какой-то молодой программист прошляпил или перепив пива, не в ту локацию монстриков выпустил. Ну, ему выговор – а игрокам чего об этом сообщать? И так скушают…
- А игроки все-таки пропадают, - гнул свое Урр.
- Да вряд ли недосмотр, - сказал мечник Конан. – Им почему-то захотелось, чтобы новички качались в локациях Щер-Шушувалия. А может опробовали новые виды вооружений ордена какого-то-там. Там же какие-то рыцари охраняют начальные локации.
- Или захотели сорвать чуть больше денег, - заметила Лионель.
- Да вряд ли. Рыцари-то бесплатно всех охраняют.
- Ну и что – рыцари-то бесплатно охраняют, да только в земле Щер-Шушувалия. А кто хочет ходить в другие локации – теперь будет еще платить магам за охрану!
- А что насчет пропавших? – несмело вступил в разговор Корабельник.
- Да слухи ходили… пошел один такой весь мощный, расхваставшийся, что всех одним взмахом меча уделает, и потом его никто не видел…

= = = 

Локация Лихоимское ущелье.
Временная рейд-группа Кремовые морды
Обычно для походов по игровым локациям игроки соединяются в кланы. Но клан всегда- дисциплина, порядок, и не всем игрокам такое нравится.
Поэтому  другая половина игроков не объединяется ни в какие кланы, а для каждого раза собирает временную рейд-группу только для данного дня, для одного рейда.
Минус такого подхода – разные участники не знаю друг друга, плохая сыгранность, часто для борьбы с мощными монстрами нужны точные одновременные действия, а когда игроки случайные – это не всегда реализуется. Несыгранность компании сказывается.
Тем не менее, временные рейд-группы – явление обычное и частое.
Лидер группы гном Сытый Сыч делает инструктаж:
- Так, внимание! Основная группа со мной идет в подземелье Храма Пятой руки. Там мы разбудим лича… на втором уровне, так что придется немного подождать, пока пройдем первый, а потом попадем во второй. Лич погонится за нами – мы телепортируемся ко входу, а тут и будет засада из магов – маги Крыша Земли, Бунша и Белый Корабельник приготовят ловушку у входа в подземелье.
Группа пошла вниз, маги начали колдовать. Каждый из них бросил на землю мощный артефакт и замедленным действием – он активируется только по команде мага и стали ждать.
Маг Бунша 82 уровня вообще вознесся в воздух и повис в высоте, внимательно смотря вниз.
За пригорком в естественном укрытии спрятались Крыша Земли и Белый Корабельник. 
Корабельник спросил:
- Слушай, Крыша… а давай для краткости буду называть тебя Крыз, а?
Крыша Земли расхохотался:
- Ну и тубя и фантазия! Ладно, пусть будет Крыз.
- Да как-то не звучит «Крыша»… случай, а ты был ни южном краю Лихоимского?
- Ну был, а что?
- Да друг в меня есть… не в реале, здесь познакомились. Ловчий Перец. Сказал, пошел в данж у южной кромки Старовалайских гор … и с тех пор ни духу, ни слуху. 
- Ну и что? Мало ли, ты ему разонравился.
- А еще есть слухи, что игроки пропадать стали, в таверне Хриплый Докер слышал…
- Что за чушь? Как пропадать?
- Ну игрок… не помню имени… рассказал – дружил он с одним парнем, зашли вместе в Глобалнет, и вдруг парень пропал. Что интересно, и в Глобалнете его нет, и в реале исчез – квартира заперта и там никого нет.
Крыша Земли пожал плечами.
Помолчали.
- Что-то долго они там, - через полчаса заметил Крыша Земли.
А потом добавил:
- Вообще, мне кое-что не нравится. Нет, с пропаданием человека – это бред, ну мало ли какие дела, уехал и знакомому сообщить забыл. А вот нервы игра многим портит. Чудовищно причем.
- А как это? – спросил Корабельник.
- Ну была у меня одна знакомая. Эльфийка Светлая Галадриэль 256. Достаточно веселая и легкомысленная. Пошла в один данж с временной рейд-группой… две недели потом я с ней не общался, пропала. И вдруг – совершенно случайно узнал, что она неожиданно подалась в агры. Вместе с группой бандитов нападает и грабит игроков… но ведь это совершенно не в ее характере! Как человек поменялся в игре!
- Очень интересно… - Белый Корабельник нажал кнопку в интерфейсе, которой не было ни у одного обычного игрока – «След». Теперь от него к игроку Светлая Галадриэль 256 протянулся программный администраторский поводок.
= = = 

Лес Окраина Серой Вымороченной Пустоши.
Небольшая группа новичков 15 уровня в среднем.
Эльф Великий Крушитель 25 уровня организовал временную рейд-группу, пригласив в нее игроки вне клана, мага 18 уровня Белого Корабельника, случайно встреченного на площади в Сайонтвилле.
Группа только-только подошла к лесу, как из невидимого ранее оврага выскочило 8 игроков в закрытых забралами шлемах и разнородным обмундированием, с висящими над головой значками «Агр». Уровни игроков-агров были от 55 до 68.
- О черт! – простонал эльф. – все быстро телепортируемся прочь!
Он вытащил свиток заклинания телепортации, но не успел его прочесть – агр Великий Мор бросил артефакт запрета на телепортацию.
- Попалась, мелюзга! – довольно воскликнул он и велел:
- Так, всем раздеваться.
- Эй! – сказала эльфийка Черная Пантера 342, - получили подарок! – и кинула в него Стрелу  Черного Властелина. Защита лидера агров взорвалась и он потерял 100 процентов жизни.
Однако у него была баф-аптечка, которая сразу же вернула 50 единиц жизни.
Великий Мор бросил ловчу сеть, сеть упала на Пантеру и стала ее опутывать.
Белый Корабельник тем временем переместился и возник около агра Светлая Галадриэль 256.
- Пошли, поговорить надо… - тихо сказал он.
Галадриэль тут же кинула в него заклятье Молчание 90 уровня.
Однако Корабельник настолько быстро переместился в другое место, что заклятье протелело мимо и рассеялось.
Он возник сзади Галадриэль, обхватил ее руками и оба исчезли...[/scroll]

*Конец 1 книги.*
Если читатель заинтересуется, почему именно тут конец – во-первых, основная интрига 1 тома закончена – нехорошие люди, который заставили нашу пару главных героев спрятаться в Глобалнете, наказаны и исчезли с лица земли. Игроки поневоле могут наконец выйти «на волю». Как развяжется новая интрига с подпольными рабовладельцами и кто такой Зоркий – это новая тема для нового тома.
А во-вторых, бумажные книги имеют формальное ограничение на размер – книгу толще 3 сантиметров (600 страниц) неудобно держать в руках. А тут уже и так на 800 бумажных страниц текста.
Или, как любят считать издатели, на 18  авторских листов.
Так что если читатели проявят интерес – продолжение истории во 2-й книге «Игроки поневоле против рабовладельцев»

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (30.03.2017)

----------


## Архимаг

Скачать весь текст с 7 иллюстрациями - мне их нарисовали фрилансеры
Поправлены описки, опечатки, ошибки и мелкие нестыковки
http://humanclub.ru/text/GlobalNet_1-12.docx

Скачать текст для читалки fb2 с 5 иллюстрациями, 3 мб
http://humanclub.ru/text/GlobalNet.fb2

----------


## Архимаг

Продолжение романа "Игроки поневоле".

[scroll]*БАНДИТЫ ПОНЕВОЛЕ (GlobalNet-2)*
©  Жорэс де Кобордо (2017 - 2018 г)

Всё написанное является вымыслом, все совпадения с реальными именами или названиями, если такие обнаружатся - случайны.
Иллюстрации - Александра Таушан, права на иллюстрации © Жорэс де Кобордо

*Глава 1. Хорошо быть богатым и здоровым.*
_И только ты – и мир вокруг
Таков всегда волшебный круг.
Эола Великая, менестрель Империи Оллеграф эпохи Перерождения_

*Атака 1. Рафаэлла. Эльф С'Эль'Анакрель*

Как говорит перевранная пословица, хорошо быть богатым и здоровым.
На богатство папаши грех жаловаться, и это очень даже поможет мне сразу зайти в игру с козырей… то есть с относительно высокого уровня.
Собственно все одноклассники со школы, кого я хорошо знаю или даже не очень, увлеклись теми или иными играми – а чем я хуже.
Вопрос возник только, какую игру выбрать.
Их несколько разных – естественно микроскопические, по сотне-другой участников, я рассматривать не стала, несмотря на фантастическое расхваливание одного знакомого программиста Коли (сам по себе дохляк-ботаник, но полезный человек всегда может пригодиться, так что явно ссориться с ним не с руки). Что-то там вроде НьюФаллаут…
Наиболее известные – по десяткам миллионов игроков в каждой – это Фейрол, Вельмира, Аргинтас и Глобалнет.
Вот тут знания Коли и пригодились.
Фейрол – интересно, много любопытных созданий, но… уж очень суровые требования. Ну уж очень суровые. Строгое линейное развитие, многочилсенные штрафы… за каждый чих в неположенном месте… За опоздание на вход в игру…  Одно вхождение – один игрок и - ужас какой!! – если умер магической смертью – возрождение невозможно! Не знаю, какие дураки… хм… хотя несколько сотен миллионов игроков…
Вельмира – мир интересный, приключения не хуже, но там все так жестко завязано на кланы, что шаг влево, шаг вправо – расстрел… тоже как-то … не люблю правила. Мне вполне хватило школьных учителей… нет, спасибо, жесткие правила – не по мне.
А самое главное, в этих двух играх можно не только увеличить уровень, но и… потерять его!! Фу-фу, глупые разработчики, это же совсем неинтересно!
Основной выбор шел между Аргинтасом и Глобалнетом. И там и там – интереснейшие приключения, множество локаций, и главное – мягкие, лояльные правила – можно ЧТО УГОДНО.
И для игроков ограничений нет – сегодня зашел нищим, завтра принцем… Послезавтра опять нищим – лишь бы платил деньги хозяевам игр… Хоть 10 игровых существ одновременно можно завести. И свободно передать какому угодно другому человеку, лишь деньги плати.
В конце концов я склонилась к Глобалнету. Почему? Да потому, что только они открыто легально продают высокий уровень прямо при входе в игру. И не только уровень – можно купить магические доспехи, свитки с заклинаниями… Больше того – мечта лентяя – можно купить… знания! То есть стать магом не только на бумаге, но и на самом деле – просто заплатив деньги! Коленька огорчился…
- Фу… - сказал он. – Это же нечестно… Уровень должен быть заработан в упорном труде в поте лица.
А нафига мне упорный труд в поте лица? Я ж забавляться пришла, а не трудиться, вот еще чего. И да, большинство моих бывших одноклассников и подруг подались именно в Глобалет - вместе играть будет веселее!
Аргинтас тоже позволяет купить уровень. Но там хитрее – нужно вступить в клан, а клан продаст уровень за деньги… это лишняя ипостась, совершенно лишняя и привязывает игрока к клану. Не, неудобно.
Ну и – недавно в прессе было аж два скандала подряд насчет того, что администрация Аргинтаса начала жульничать с уровнями, а именно с внезапными необоснованными понижениями уровня (я проснулся – здрасьте, вы больше не у власти) и еще насчет того, что в игре завелись какие-то криминальные структуры.
В Глобалнете плюс еще в том, что можно изобретать свои магические примочки. То есть вот нет например в игре магнитофонов – а маг высокого уровня может изобрести магический записывающий кристалл…
Я почитала условия игры, потом форум… но очень скоро мне читать наскучило, и я просто оформила заказ на игровую капсулу.
Итак, полезем в капсулу!
Начальный интерфейс: 
_Выберите имя!
Выбрать из готовых / выдумать самостоятельно_
Выбрать самостоятельно. Конечно самостоятельно – ха-ха-ха, я, после прочтения десятков… какой там, сотен книжек по фэнтези давно себе это имя придумала!
Введите имя
С'Эль'Анакрель
_Выберите расу. Доступные расы: человек, эльф, гном, вольф_
Эльф, конечно! Они же изначально имеют предрасположенность к магии! А в этом и весь кайф игры – в реальной жизни магии нет, а в игре – есть!!! Хочу быть великим магом и одним чихом смещать континенты!!! А-ха-ха-ха!
_Выберите аватар_
Так-так, здесь можно поиграть. Нарисуем брови, нарисуем ушки…
Выбранный вами аватар стоит 200… 400… 800 условных единиц
То есть долларов. Да и хрен бы с ним! Зато я похожа на иллюстрацию к похождениям принцессы Мириам!
_Начальный жизненный ресурс: 100 единиц жизни. В случае утери ресурса  жизни - когда останется 10 единиц жизни, ваши движения станут замедленны, а урон, наносимый кулаками и любым оружием, будет уменьшен на 50%, когда останется 0 единиц жизни, вы попадаете в чистилище, в котором проведете 10 минут игрового времени, после чего возродитесь в выбранной вами генеральной резиденции, утеряв все приобретенные вещи и опыт, за исключением вещей, имеющих метку "Не могут быть утеряны"
Ваш уровень: 1. Вы сможете выбрать генеральную резиденцию, только получив уровень 10 и имея в наличии сумму, необходимую для покупки помещения для генеральной резиденции. До выбора генеральной резиденции вы будете возрождаться в точке первого посещения GlobalNet._
В пень первый уровень. Покупаем максимальный!
_Выбранный вами уровень 80 стоит 20000 условных единиц._ 
Ой. На первый день папа велел мне тратить не более 2000 долларов… хм. Тьфу. Придется ограничиться уровнем послабее – 40. 
_Вы выбрали уровень 40.
Выберите роль. Доступные роли: 
== воины: мечник, лучник, оператор баллисты, всадник кулбрулея
== маги: боевик, целитель, маг стихий, маг развития
== менестрель
== чиновник (только в Империи и Теократии)
== священнослужитель
== вольный землепашец
== торговец
== пират_
Менестрель, гы-гы. Конечно же, маг!
_Выберите подвид: боевик, целитель, маг стихий, маг развития_
М-м-м… что там на форуме было?... Боевик он только пиф-паф… развития – растения растить… да тьфу, скучно. Целители по госпиталям сидят, не понимаю, кому это может быть интересно… а, еще в кланах при войнушках нужны.
Наверно – Маг стихий.
_Выбрав роль, вы должны увеличивать свой уровень. Максимальный уровень - 1000. Если вдруг вам не понравится выбранная роль, вы можете в любой момент выбрать другую роль, при этом все полученные уровни, весь опыт и все вещи будут утеряны, за исключением вещей и опыта, имеющих метку "для всех ролей".
Начиная с 100 уровня, вы можете выбрать  одну дополнительную роль и стать мультиклассом, при этом уровень вашей первой роли не влияет на уровень дополнительной - имея например уровень 100 воина, выбрав дополнительную роль мага, начнете с уровня 1.
Начиная с уровня 200, вы можете выбрать третью роль, начиная с уровня 500 - четвертную роль.
Более 4 ролей принимать один игрок не может.
Примечание. Маг, начиная с уровня 50, может начать осваивать смежные роли – например, маг-боевик начать изучение магии целительства. Такой маг получает наименование мультимаг, а маг, освоивший все 4 вида магии – Архимаг._
Так-так, надо максимально быстро прокачаться до уровня 50 и купить (как я прочла на форуме, заклинания и соответственно звание мультимага можно купить) звание мультимага, а потом Архимага.
Выберите локацию: вы можете выбрать одно из пяти государств:
Империя Оллеграф
Теократия Ктулхуленд
Вольные землепашцы Щер-Шушувалия (города-государства)
Эльфийское царство
Варварские племена
При этом с начальным уровнем 1 в Империи, Теократии и Эльфийском царстве вы не можете попадать в города, пока не увеличите уровень до 10.
Оу… что мне делать среди крестьян? Да ну нафиг.
Эльфийское королевство? Интересно, но… я там буду рядовым из рядовых. Фи. Теократия? Начнутся ограничения, то не одень, это проклятие не используй… Скучно.
Империя Оллеграф.
_Принято. Сейчас вы перейдете в выбранную местность, ваш интерфейс: вверху слева  крупными зелеными цифрами - единицы жизни (100), когда единиц станет 30 и менее, цифры станут желтыми, когда единиц станет 10 и менее - цифры станут красными; ниже синими - единицы защиты (0), синими зачеркнутыми - единицы баф-жизни (0), синими прерывистыми  - персональная аптечка (в аптечке 0)
Ниже оранжевыми цифрами - наличие и статус оружия (количество оружия - 0, сила оружия - 0, повреждения оружия - 0, количество бафов оружия - 0)
Ниже карта и компас.
В правом верхнем углу - главное окно системных сообщений, ниже место для чатов с выбранными игроками._
Вокруг меня закружились разноцветные пятна, потом они вытянулись в длину – ага, это наверно телепортация, то есть мгновенное перемещение – и я оказалась … во дворе какого-то огромного сооружения. Тут толпилась масса самого разного народа, эльфы, люди, богато одетые и бедно, в кольчугах, платьях … и даже фраках!
Стражники сразу потребовали от меня освободить место – ах да, в игру каждый день вступает несколько сот новичков, и если все они попадают на одно и то же место… Нет, не соображаю – тогда бы мы друг другу на голову просто валились! Наверно, таких мест много… 
Я отошла в сторону.
_ЧАТ
Исходящее.
Мариалина, ты здесь?
ИГРОК С ТАКИМ НИКОМ НЕ НАЙДЕН.
Ну вот… А говорила, что раньше меня в игру войдет… 
ЧАТ
Входящее от игрока Руслан 2039
Я на месте. Перемещаюсь.
Исходящее
Давай, только я не соображаю, где я, как это называется.
Входящее от игрока Руслан 2039
Я вижу, у меня амулет слежения._
Ну вот и охрана пожаловала. Папаша в своем амплуа. Несмотря на все мои заверения – ЭТО ЖЕ ИГРА!! Какие тут могут быть опасности! Кроме виртуальных, разумеется, то есть игровых – папаша навязал мне одного их своих охранников, самого… нет, не сильного, самого знающего компьютеры и разбирающегося в виртуале в качестве охраны... в игре.
Не успела я оглядеться, как рядом замелькал новый телепорт, и из него вышел Руслан. Ну собственно имя его было видно над головой – это такие игровые обязательные проявления – над головой каждого игрока висит его имя, так что в игре можно не спрашивать «Как тебя зовут», просто поднять глаза чуть выше головы – и прочесть ник собеседника. Да, Руслану тоже куплен уровень 40, а вот роль – воин-мечник… Блестяще начищенный латный доспех, ну тут скорее я бы сказала – рыцарь, а не воин.
Руслан подошел ко мне и остановился.
- Блин, Русик, не светись так явно! Ну иди за мной, но на расстоянии хотя бы метров 10! Так ты мне всю игру попортишь!
- Наоборот, - басом (ух какой у него в игре бас!!!Как у Шаляпина!) ответил Руслан. – Сберегу тебе нервы от встреч с разнообразным ворьем и хулиганьем.
Я махнула рукой, ну ладно, потом договоримся, когда я в данж полезу.
Огляделась.
- Сюда приходят те, кто купил уровень 40, - неожиданно сказал Руслан.
А, ну теперь понятно, почему мы друг другу на голову не валимся – все-таки такой уровень покупает далеко не каждый десятый новичок, дай бог каждый сотый.
- Не спеши, сейчас к тебе подойдет гном-хранитель.
Я чуть не вытаращила глаза – ни о каких гномах-хранителях я ни в правилах, ни на форуме не читала.
Руслан усмехнулся:
- Лентяйка.
К нам действительно подошел шикарно разукрашенный гном – не иначе, придворный дворецкий. Синий с золотом камзол, фантастически смешно выглядящие на гноме полувоенные защитного цвета штаны с огромным галифе, и с лентой через плечо с надписью «Путеводитель»
Да, голову гнома венчала шляпа с пером, как у Д’Артаньяна!
- Чем могу быть полезен? – учтиво проговорил он, слегка поклонившись.
- Э-э… ну… я хочу… карету! Еще хочу – все заклинания, какие у вас есть! Еще хочу – все умения мага.Какие есть! Еще хочу… - я много чего перечислила и даже не подошла к концу, когда меня слегка толкнул под руку Руслан.
- Чего тебе?
- Так не всё сразу, - улыбнулся охранник.
- А-а… Так что, гном, будет мне всё перечисленное?
- Досточтимая С'Эль'Анакрель, - произнес гном, - кареты выбираются в каретном ряду. Заклинания покупаются в Гильдии Магов. Умения мага – там же. Бижутерия – в лавках купцов.
- Оу… ну… тогда по очереди. Сначала – магия!
- Господин с вами? – уточнил гном про Руслана. После чего сделал пасс рукой, и мы переместились в приемную Гильдии Магов, по крайней мере так было написано в большом зале с высокими, но узкими витражными окнами, через которые едва проникал солнечный свет. 
Зато зала была освещена массой магических светильников и имела массу небольших конторок, за которыми сидели маги и стояли посетители. В стороне было несколько мягких диванов и… хм… как сказать? Магических блюдечек с яблочком на столах, которые, вероятно, тут заменяли телевизор, ибо в них неотрывно пялилось человек пять примерно.
Гном повел нас в дверь, над которой было написано «VIP PERSON».
Это хорошо, обслуживание по высшему разряду.
Мы прошли коридор с дорогими золотыми украшениями на стенах и вошли еще в одну комнату. За большим пятиугольным столом сидел маг в остроконечной шапке. Над его головой я прочла: Антоний Радушный, Маг Боевик, уровень 120.
Маг привстал и спросил:
- Чем могу служить, дорогие гости?
Я подошла к магу и сказала:
- Я хочу играть. Но не мелкой сошкой – то есть хочу получить крутые умения, крутое оружие и крутые развлечения в крутых данжах!
Маг улыбнулся и сказал:
- Многоуважаемая С'Эль'Анакрель! Вы, конечно, всё это получите – но не сразу.
- Почему? – перебила я мага.
- Потому, что самые крутые знания, самое крутое оружие и самые крутые данжи не продаются! Но их можно выиграть…
- Купить поход в крутой данж в клане, который на этом и специализируется! – добавил Руслан.
-Руслан, ты умный, ты и говори! – переадресовала охраннику я свои запросы.
Руслан сказал:
- Первое, что мы будем делать – качать уровень 50 и чуть повыше. Значит, нам нужны умения, которые лучше всего подойдут для этого. Далее, моя подопечная хочет стать мультимагом, значит надо купить это право и начальные, какие можно купить, умения других ролей. Ну и обычный набор – наиболее удобную защиту для качания уровней, наиболее удобное оружие мага.
Маг задумался. Потом сказал:
- Хорошо, моё предложение: экипировка – эпический сет Вороний Глаз. Это магические доспехи, магическая шапочка, магический кристалл и магическая палочка. Высокий уровень умений тут купить нельзя – с сетом вам сразу, автоматом, будут выданы масса умений самого малого, первого уровня – потом почитаете в справке, но их надо раскачивать, в походах по данжам. Это можно сделать быстро, уплатив особой группе, которая будет водить вас по крутым данжам и защищать от особо опасных монстров. Но какое-то время это займет. Далее, защита – Сфера Безмолвия, очень мощная защита. Баф-аптечка на бесконечное число жизней. Внимание, в некоторых данжах она не работает – иначе игра потеряет смысл.
- Тогда на кой черт она нужна? – удивилась я.
- Всё просто: она защитит вас от агров. Агры (агрессоры) – это игроки, которые нападают на других игроков. Обычно у них есть оружие, которые быстро уменьшает жизнь игрока до 0, затем они спокойно забирают оставшиеся от игрока вещи и уходят. С Баф-аптечкой на бесконечно число жизней такое нападение агров вам не страшно.
Еще защита – Сфера отрицания. Опять же для разнообразия игры, в каких-то местах Сфера Безмолвия не работает, но работает Сфера отрицания. А в каких-то – наоборот.
- Ух как сложно, - огорчилась я. – А я думала, куплю крутую защиту и никто меня не убьет… 
Маг улыбнулся.
- Но тогда все… ну, не все, но половина игроков купили бы такую крутую защиту и игра бы вообще потеряла смысл.
Логично, да…
- И еще – как забирают? А есть же эпические и легендарные вещи, которые нельзя забрать?
- Эпические и легендарные – не продаются, - посуровел маг. – Но их можно быстро найти, если первое время много ходить по сложным данжам. И особенно если научиться находить скрытые данжи и скрытые квесты.
- Купить у других игроков, - подсказал Руслан.
- Ну и оружие для нападения, продолжил маг. - Кольцо Мага стихий. Кольцо Терновый венок. Кольцо Заморозка – цена зависит от силы заморозки! Посох Бортануть всех. Свиток Бесконечный файербол – огненный шар. Дорогой, 1000 условных единиц. Реальных, а не игровых (то есть долларов).
Оу, ну тут я прикусила губу. Что-то очень уж дорого выходит…
- Ладно, тогда пока всё, у меня больше наверно и не хватит денег… по крайней мере сейчас.
- Магическая, а не простая, Карта мира, на которую можно наносить координаты новых телепортов, - вставил слово Руслан.
А я еще хотела обустроить красивую Генеральную Резиденцию… не получится. Надо просто ее заказать – стандартную, чтобы была.
_Выбор Генеральной резиденции игрока.
Генеральная резиденция – место, куда вы попадаете в случае гибели в локациях при прохождении игровых заданий, а также при убийстве другим игроком в локации, где это допустимо правилами игры.
Генеральная резиденция – место, где вы можете хранить все накопленные вещи и сокровища, отсюда их невозможно украсть и невозможно никому войти без вашего разрешения.
Вы можете приобрести или арендовать следующие виды Генеральных резиденций:
- аренда комнаты в гостинице – 1 золотой в месяц.
- аренда трехкомнатной Генеральной резиденции с комнатой хранения, комнатой для гостей и персональной комнатой – 1 золотой в день.
- аренда резиденции аристократа – 10 комнат с обстановкой и назначением на ваш выбор– 10 золотых в день.
Внимание! Аренда отличается от покупки отсутствием возможности менять обстановку арендуемых комнат, а также отсутствием возможности телепортироваться прямо в резиденцию или из резиденции._
_- покупка комнаты в гостинице – 500 золотых в первый год и 50 золотых каждый последующий.
- покупка трехкомнатной Генеральной резиденции с комнатой хранения, комнатой для гостей и персональной комнатой – 5 тысяч золотых в первый год и 500 золотых каждый последующий год.
- покупка резиденции аристократа – 10 комнат с обстановкой и назначением на ваш выбор – 50 тысяч золотых в год и 5 тысяч золотых каждый последующий год._
Я выбрала
Покупка комнаты в гостинице Город Сайонтвилль.
_Выполнено._

*Атака 2. Сыщик. Человек Белый Корабельник*

Широко раскинулся зАмок клана Вежливые Медведи.
Кто-то, маги в основном, любят остроконечные шапки и остроконечные высоченные башни.
А кто-то любит простор… Медведям подавай поле… и вот это целое поле было обнесено гранью клановой территории.
В невысоком, но очень широком здании главной резиденции Вежливых Медведей сидели четверо – человек Белый Корабельник, маг развития, Уровень 28, гном в латной броне и шлеме, изображающем голову медведя – кланлидер Толстый Шкуродёр, основная роль – воин, всадник кулбрулея, уровень 220, дополнительная роль – боевой маг, уровень 107, его заместитель – человек Пихтонор, маг развития, уровень 190, и неприметный чиновник, уровень – скрыто.
- Итак, - припечатав ладонь в латной перчатке к столу, произнес кланлидер. – Я из вполне надежного источника получил сведения, что вам нужно кое-что, находящееся скажем так на грани фола… явно не запрещенное, но не одобряемое администрацией действие, а вы в свою очередь можете предоставить нам очень интересные артефакты.
- Ну почти, - улыбнулся Корабельник. – Я расскажу. Так вот, один человек очень сильно пострадал от агров…
- Имя, игровая раса, роль, уровень, - тихо произнес неприметный чиновник. 
- Всё по порядку, - ответил Корабельник. – Так вот, агры они такие агры, везде есть. Но тут нехороший нюанс. Человек был ограблен раз… на второй день – второй раз. На третий – третий раз. На четвертый – четвертый раз…
- Ух ты! – не поверил зам главы клана.
- Он удалил свой аккаунт и завел новый. И его тут же снова ограбили агры, как только он вышел за стену города. Нюанс следующий – в реале он получил письмо, что должен отдать некую значительную сумму, иначе его в игре будут мочить всегда и везде.
- У-у-у-у, - протянул зам. – Не связывайся, Мих.
Корабельник продолжил:
- Человек поступил просто: он купил фальшивый паспорт, уехал в другой город, купил новую капсулу на новый паспорт и снова зашел. Пока его никто не трогает, но он нанял меня как сыщика – разыскать негодяев и… сдать администрации!
- Да, не стоит с таким связываться, - подтвердил мнение зама чиновник.
Клава клана, он же Мих, подпер голову руками в мощных латных перчатках.
- Послушаем, что конкретно от нас этому сыщику нужно и чем он отблагодарит.
Корабельник сказал:
- Прежде всего я взываю к вашему рассудку. Если зарвавшихся наглецов не остановить вовремя, они разовьются в банду, которая начнет мешать всем и стараться подгрести под себя всех. И до вас дойдет очередь. Оно вам надо?
- Пока дойдет, семь потов сойдет, - недоверчиво сказал зам.
- Не скажите, - возразил Корабельник. – Эти люди действуют очень агрессивно.
- Нас в реале не взять, у большинства наших офицеров клана охрана в реале есть.
- Но не у всех же. А вам надо, если половина клана начнет на них работать?
Мих задумался.
Корабельник продолжал:
- Таким образом, я предлагаю вам план. Никто не собирается подряжать целый клан на детективную охоту. Просто собирайте слухи – где агров больше всего, направляйте туда группы, причем делите их пополам – несколько новичков, чтобы привлечь внимание агров – а на расстоянии за ними идет мощная поддержка.
- Ерунда, - возразил зам. – Агров в игре – четверть всех игроков, мы никогда не выйдем именно на тех, которые обидели вашего заказчика.
Корабельник пожал плечами:
- Человек платит деньги. Найдете или нет – вопрос второй, вам же не сдельно платят – а именно за походы такими двойными группами, так сказать провоцирование агров. И всё. Кто что там найдет – вообще вас не касается. Этим займусь лично я.
- Ну и что вы даете взамен?  - Спросил Мих, видимо, он принял решение:  цена определит его ответ.
- Сетовый набор Легенда о царе Косолапе. Легендарный.
- О!
- Сетовый набор Бессмертный эльф. Эпический. К нему сосуд Бесконечной маны.
- О-о!
- Ну и… артефакт Антигравитация, почти читерский. Правда… последнее  только после поимки искомых злодеев!
- Хмм…- Мих задумался. Ему откровенно говоря понравился первый сет – он был по игровому профилю – но последний был вообще за пределами мыслимого.
- А система позволит такие подарки? – недоверчиво спросил Чиновник.
Корабельник достал из воздуха небольшой жезл. Тот тотчас засветился. Сыщик глянул на него,  над артефактом высветилась надпись: «Подарок Великой Ведьмы Садовой Горы. Не может быть потерян, не может быть украден. Может быть подарен один раз».
- Предлагаю согласиться, - сказал кланлидер.
Чиновник подошел и что-то сказа на ухо.
- Нет, - отмахнулся Мих. – Администрация такие провокации не устраивает, и потом, если над артефактом легальная игровая надпись «Может быть подарен», какие потом могут быть претензии?
Заместитель, всё еще сомневаясь, спросил:
- Давайте все-таки прежде чем окончательно согласиться, договоримся об объеме помощи. А то ведь так и выходит – что вы подряжаете клан на детективные розыски!
- Ну зачем клан – развел руками Корабельник. – Я знаю, клан у вас большой – несколько сот человек. Скорее тысяч даже. Поручите это дело одной сотне, этого вполне достаточно.
- На какое время? – тут же уточнил Чиновник.
- Пока искомые злодеи не будут пойманы, - пожал плечами сыщик.
- Нет-нет, - тут же возразил Чиновник. – Давайте оговорим конкретный срок.
- Не более года, - припечатал латной перчаткой по столу кланлидер.
Корабельник недовольно почесал за ухом.
- Ну ладно, пусть будет год.
- Тогда давайте решать конкретные задачи – как делить группы, как держать связь…
- Прежде чем агров будут мочить ваши силовые структуры, мне нужно накинуть на них секретное заклинание слежения, - сказал Корабельник.
- Это еще зачем? – удивился зам. – И кстати, я такого не знаю, что за заклинание? 
- Как раз именно потому, чтобы сделать вывод – это просто случайные люди, которым интересно играть аграми – или члены организации, рано или поздно – а точнее не реже недели, а может быть каждый день, они будут должны отчитаться перед своим начальником и получить следующее задание. Мне же именно это нужно, а не просто пару раз замочить агров. И вообще, строго говоря, мне нужны не сами агры, и их начальник – основатель этой шайки.

*Атака 3. Юлия. Вольф Хыррр’Ым, детективное агенство "Хыррр’Ым и племянники"*

Вот же гадский папа, черт побери, бешеный бык забодай и плешивая собака укуси проклятых рабовладельцев!
Так хорошо я устроилась в игре, достигла за короткий срок приличного уровня, даже в заместители мощного клана рыцарей пролезла – и всё пропало!!
Лыки да мочала, начинай сначала… Хорошо хоть Ашот подкинул уже кое-какой уровень, да и кое-какую работу.
Итак, я основатель и владелец… детективного агенства «Хыррр’Ым и племянники». Игровая раса – вольф… да тьфу на этих вольфов, на разработчиков и программистов – надо же такое уделать! Ни представительного вида, ни красоты… В каком страшном сне вдрызг укуренного наркомана привиделась такая игровая раса? Сделали бы как все – орки, тролли, гоблины… так нет, надо вые… выделиться – создали неведомую расу, которой больше ни в каком игровом мире нет – вольфы!!
Типа большая раздутая крыса сидит за столом… Усатая к тому же…
Тьфу.
Идея Ашота мне не показалась умной. Он сказал: "Если мы объявим, что детективное агенство ищет тех, кого принудили стать агром - мы сразу привлечем внимание самих преступников. Значит так делать нельзя. Значит, аккуратно расспрашиваем тех, кто обратился в агенство. И всё."
Но так можно до скончания веков рассрашивать... хотя понятно, основную работу делают сыщики... 
Звякнул колокольчик... идет клиент.
В дверь вошел... гном!
Гном Фафнир, воин, уровень 64, был одет в странный длинный синий кафтан, из-под которого торчали  галифе защитного цвета. За спиной висел хороший такой гномий молот.
- Так, - гулко сказал он. - Тут, что ли, детективы?
Я задрала свой крысиный нос.
- Тут, тут, милейший. Всех найдем, везде землю разроем...
- Так, - повторил гном, с сомнением посмотрев на всеми не любимого вольфа. - Надо найти...
- Присаживайтесь, - пригласила я гнома, - и рассказывайте.
- Вы игрок, - утвердительно сказал гном.
Фу ты, вот это начало. Понятно же, что игрок, но... это как бы само собой, но после такого начала можно ожидать, что просьба будет относиться к реальной жизни.
- Само собой.
- Да я так, - слегка смутился гном. - Мало кто вольфом играет. Дело значит такое... Год назад начали мы играть... вместе с одной девушкой. Играем значит, играем... и вдруг она без каких-то объяснений подалась в агры... я отговаривал, а она - так играть итереснее. А теперь вообще не отзывается... можете найти?
Ой, горячо, горячо!
- Игровой ник? Найдем, куда денется...
- Леониколь, эльф... была уровня 51.
- Когда последний раз видели? В каких локациях играли? В каких локациях Леониколь работала как агр?
Гном добросовестно выдавал мне информацию, а я добросовествено вбивала даные в сообщение для Ашота для проверки.
Посидев полчаса и попялившись в монитор, наконец получила ответ – “Игрок проверен – никаких попыток хакерских взломов нет. На всякий случай, проверкой игрока займется Корабельник”
Ну вот, даже поиграть в сыщика не дадут, - грустно подумала я.
Через пять минут тренькнуло новое сообщение
_ЧАТ
Входящее системное
Это Ашот. Корабельник сейчас занят. Я знаю, тебе не терпится самой сделать что-то полезное для поимки бандюков – так вот, действуй. Только осторожно, лишнего не говори, сама сильно не светись, в общем как договорились. Координаты сбрасываю в твой пейджер.
Исходящее
	Есть, мой капитан!_
Ну вот, отлично, сейчас повоюем! Я мысленно потерла ладони.
Так, где оно там, это Серое Побережье?
Перемещаемся…. Ну да, побережье действительно какое-то серое – серая холмистая земля, серая, а не голубая, вода, серое небо с бысьтро бегущими облаками.
Одеваем Шапку-невидимку уровня 70.
_Вы невидимы для игроков уровня до 100 без специальных артефактов “Полного зрения”_
Отлично. Спрятавшись за кустами – по привычке, ведь с невидимостью можно и разгуливать, так сказать, пешком перед мордами других игроков и остаться незамеченной – я рассматривала группу игроков. 
              Магадын - маг боевой, уровень 164, человек
Бжыж Огромный - воин стрелок баллисты, уровень 82, гном
Лель Неприкаянный – маг целитель, уровень 30, эльф
Леониколь - воин лучник, уровень 71, эльф
- Рассредотачиваемся, как договорились, - отрывисто сказал Магадын.
Искомая мной дама, Леониколь, встала в позу ожидания, наложив на лук сразу 10 стрел и глядя на ближайший пологий спуск с холма.
Бжыж отбежал за холм и накинул на себя слабенькую невидисомть 10 уровня.
Лель переместился за спину Бжыжа.
Магадын пошел в мою сторону... ой, он что, меня увидел? Нет! Просто решил спрятаться за теми же кустиками. Я отползла в сторону. И тут Магадын внимательно посмотрел на меня.
Вот блин! Я же кустики примяла, да и когда ползла, след остался... я осторожно отдала приказ стихии воздуха
_Приказ стихии воздуха: поднять меня на 3 метра.
Выполнено._
Я медленно поднялась на 3 метра. Магадын осторожно подкралася к месту, где я лежала... и резким движением рук кинул какой-то артефакт. Песок загорелся... Магадын кинул другой артефакт - ловчую сеть. Сеть скрутилась вокруг пустого места.
- Странно... - пробормотал Магадын. - Зуб даю, здесь что-то ползло.
Леониколь, несмотря на несколько метров расстоянии, услыхала и рассмеялась звонким, как колокольчик, смехом. 
- Вот что значит быть агром - даже шуршание ящерицы в траве принимаешь за противника!
Магадын зыркнул на нее лиловым глазом, но ничего не сказал.
Ага, а вот и те, кого они ждут!
Из-за холма показалась группа воинов, менестрель, маг-целитель и еще два слабеньких мага - всего 10 человек.
- Это мы удачно зашли в новый данж, - сказал один из них. - Барахлишко знатное теперь имеем!
Тут группа заметила стоящую на их пути Леониколь и остановилась.
Леониколь подняла лук:
- А ну-ка, господа... и дамы... складываем весь лут на землю и спокойно уходим домой... доспехи и свитки тоже складываем.
- Не понял, - удивился лидер группы, воин Рустам, уровень 43. - Это что? И кто?
Леониколь подняла лук.
- Сейчас вы все умрете! - воскликнула она.
Маг вскинул руку с файерболом, но Рустам резко ударил по ней, и файербол ушел с шипением в землю.
- Не дури! Если МЫ начнем обстерл - то МЫ станем аграми! Пусть начинает первой!
- Ух, надо же, умные какие! - воскликнула Леониколь. - Ну да ладно, получайте приз! - и спустила тетиву. 
Маг навел баф щита. Однако стрелы уровня 100 пробили щит уровня 78 и попали в каждого, обездвижив его. Тут из-за холма взлетел огромный валун... и приземлился прямо на голову игроков. Над головой Леониколь возникла красная надпись АГР. Из кусов вышел Магадын и взмахом руки развеял валун. От всех 10 игроков остались только коконы с вещами - все они ушли на перерождение.
Из-за холма вышли гном и целитель. Странно! Убил-то игроков гном - но над его головой не было надписи Агр!
Магадын дал лучнице какой-то сосуд, та выпила его... и надпись АГР над ее головой погасла! Я потрялса головой. Что это!? Опять какой-то хак? Ну ладно, этот раз я не играю в Мага Света. Я тщательно записываю происходящее на особой прибор - админский Контроль Среды. Дальше пусть разбирается Ашот, или, когда он занят, его заместитель Артур Рокотов, с которым Ашот меня недавно познакомил.
Агры стали споро разбирать барахло.
- О! - воскликнул целитель. - Ингридиент Змеиный Яд 100 уровня! Замечательно!
- Продать! - кратко бросил Магадын.
- Но как же... - замялся целитель.
- Так же. Я сказал - продать!
- А как же антиагрское зелье...
Во как!! Значит, антиагрское зелье можно сделать? Но это же против правил игры!
Я вернулась в офис своей виртуальной детективной конторы и связалась с Ашотом. Его на месте не было, Рокотов был занял и перекинул меня на какого-то своего помощника Мишу.
Я переслала ему записи действия и спросила:
- Это, наверно, какое-то хакерство? Система же запрещает ликвидацию статуса Арг?
- Ну-у... Миша замялся. - Системой предусмотрено два варианта снятия состояни "Агр": первый - оказание услуг жителям деревни. Уничтожение неких чудовищ. То есть "Благие деяния" - после нескольких таких деяний надпись "Арг" снимается. И второе - участие в составе группы, уничтожающей монстров, угрожающих мирной деревне. То есть по сути то же "Благие деяния", только совершаемые группой во главе игрока-не-"Агра". Но!...
Вот везде и всегда есть какое-то НО... что мне и по жизни не особо нравится... вернее совсем не нравится - и получается, что закон вроде есть, НО в некоторых случаях его и нет...
Миша продолжал:
- У нас открытая игра. Тем и привлекательна - мы же начали работу в условиях, когда другие игры уже существовали - Фейрол, Вельмира... надо было дать игрокам нечто, чтобы они явно заинтересовались новой игрой. Потому у нас правило - "Всё, что не запрещено - разрешено!" А это значит, магам не запрещено создавать новые заклинания, делающие не известные ранее вещи или выпоняющие не существующие ранее функции или состояния. Я смотрю сейчас на запись - Леониколь выпила новый состав "АнтиАгр", созданный магом Моссом. 
- Так в правилах это же запрещено! Нельзя вот раз - и стать из Агра не-Агром!
- Ну не то что запрещено, а система такое просто не предусматривала. Но очень хитрый маг аккумулировал в сосуде результат сразу нескольких добрых дел. То есть выпив зелье, Леониколь была сочтена системой как выполнившая несколько добрых дел.
- Рокотов на связи, - вступил в разговор Артур. - Да, нам это не понравилось, и у трех магов, создавших такое зелье, мы выкупили право и они больше его не создают. Но видимо появился еще один маг...
- А разве нельзя просто запретить? - удивилась я.
- Нельзя, - с сожалением сказал Рокотов. - Миша же только что объяснил - у нас открытая система. Если маг развития сумел создать новое сочетание магии и добрых дел - мы просто не можем вот взять - и запретить. Приходится изворачиваться - выкупать право на производство.
- Так - что, действия Магадына были вполне легальны и его наказывать не за что?
- Увы, - огорчил меня Рокотов. - Из записи пока нельзя сделать выводов о каких-то игровых нарушениях. Но продолжай следить, может всплывет еще что-то интересненькое.
- Ясно... - протянула я. - ну хорошо, последим...

*Атака 4. Артемий. Гном Барбирон*

- А слабо сыграть гномом? И за месяц достигнуть уровня 100? - с кривой усмешкой спросил Вахтанг.
Артем стукнул пивной кружкой об стол, пена разлетелась вокруг.
- М-мне нич-чего н-не слабо!! Всех урою!!
- Не слабо - так почему ты еще не в игре?
- А н-на кой бес оно мне нужн-но?
- Ну - я ж и говорю: СЛАБО!!
-  Что - слабо? Что - слабо? - заревел Артем. - М-мне ничего не слабо!!
- Тише, тише, - на их столик начили оглядываться другие посетители пивнушки. - Вот и докажи, что не слабо! И я подарю тебе свой мотоцикл Сузуки! А не докажешь - подаришь мне... свой ноутбук!
Артём стукнул кулаком об стол:
- И д-докажу! М-мне ничего н-не слабо! В-всех урою и м-мотоцыклу вашу з-заберу!!

= = = = 

Ух, как болит голова... - подумал Артемий утром. Да, они здорово перебрали вчера. А-а-а!! Так ведь он пообещал на спор выиграть гномом уровень 100 в какой-то долбаной игрушке!!! Артем со злостью смахнул кучу вещей со стола на пол.
Тренькнул телефон - пришла SMS: "Помни о споре! Жду твой 100-й гномий уровень!!"
- Да чтоб вас всех черт в преисподнюю забрал!! - взвыл Артем.
Но ничего не поделаешь - Владлен изображал из себя крутого - черт его знает - продул пари - и правда придет забирать дорогущий новенький игровой ноутбук!
Ничего не поделаешь, Артем набрал номер заказа капсулы GlobalNet...

= = = 

Гном Барбирон, воин-мечник, уровень 20 (купил согласно официальному предложению GlobalNet), броня - сет Царя Бориса Годунова, эпический (куплен на аукционе) - вышел на поле...
Так, как делаются уровни? Можно купить место в клане, который прокачивает тебя до 60-80 уровня. Но это ОЧЕНЬ дорого, а Артем - не миллионер. Да и сроки там... обычно сильно больше месяца.
Отчего не поискать интересные данжи самому? Тем более, что про GlobalNet именно такие слухи и ходят - если в Фейроле или Вельмире всё решают кланы, то здесь вполне можно играть и самостоятельно.
Гном пошел на площадь Согласия.
С первого же момента его оглушил гвалт, шум и вопли.
Игроки зазывали новичков во временные группы для похода по данжам.
Гном походил, послушал вопли и... зашел в дом напротив, в дверь, над которой висело объявление "Прокачаю ваш уровень. Маг. Разные цены - договоримся"
Зайдя в здание, гном увидел утилитарно обставленную комнату, стол, два стула, а на стенах - разноообразные фото из данжей с надписями "Сложно. Интересно. Высокий уровень изначально" или "Здесь можно прокачать умение прятаться".
Из неприметной двери напротив входной вышел маг, по-видимому, хозяин заведеня.
	Маг эльф Ант-С'Эль'Даблдиорель, уровень 86.
	- Слушаю вас, сказал маг и сел на свой стул.
Гном не стал ничего сочинять и брянул:
- Я, гадский папа, сдуру вляпался в пари - прокачаться гномом до уровня 100 за месяц. Вот это мне и нужно!
- Деньги имеете? - деловито спросил маг.
- М-м-м... а сколько это будет стоить?
Маг пожал плечами.
- Быстро и очень дорого - полмесяца и уровень 100, это будет примерно 20000 долларов.
Гном громко присвистнул.
- Ого! Да за такие деньги можно квартиру в Москве купить!
- Второй вариант, - невозмутимо продолжил маг. - 2000 долларов, поход со мной по данжам для высокоуровневых, гарантию даю... но при условии, что вы будете не тупым исполнителем, а активно участвовать - заучивать заклинания, с уровня 50 возьмете вторую роль - мага и будете качать умения кастовать мощные боевые заклинания. Если дадите сбой - то за месяц можете и не уложиться.
- Уфф... Я бы, наверно, согласился, но мой проигрыш по пари примерно и состовит такую сумму... какой смысл тогда?
- У-у-у, как все запущено... - протянул маг. - ну тогда последний вариант: плтаите 500 долларов.
- А что надо будет делать?
- Грабить, - пожал плечами маг.
- Ух... но ведь система, как я прочел, выдает при это игроку статус "Агр"?
- Ну и что? Вы же не фан от игры пришли получать, а, по вашим словам, только пари отыграть. И черт с ним, со статуом "Агр". Ну будете Агр, администрация не штрафует за это и не повышает плату за капсулу.
Гном смутился. Немного не по себе было перейти в статус бандита, мама с детства говорила - береги честь смолоду... Но ведь это ИГРА!! Кому какое дело, что В ИГРЕ он - бандит?
- А как это будет выглядеть на практике? - спросил он.
- Сообщество агров, разумеется, не афиширует себя, так что 500 долларов я возьму просто за то, что сведу вас и дам ркомендацию. Дальше всё зависит от вас - но я в курсе, что половина агров имеет весьма неплохой доход - а на доход вы легко купите уровни, то есть прокачку у дорогого мага. У того же меня.
- А, так вам не обязательно платить долларами?
- Конечно, - пожал плечами Ант-С'Эль'Даблдиорель. - Найдите интересные магические ингридиенты, да просто игровое золото - несите мне, я думаю, если вы не будете лениться, за месяц как раз наберется аналог 2000 долларов.
- Хмм... ну давайте попробуем...
- Тогда, для начала, я сейчас сведу вас с гномом Вельт-де-Брасси.
Ант-С'Эль'Даблдиорель взял магический пейджер и набрал номер. Через минуту поднял голову и сказал:
- Вам повезло, Вельт свободен прямо сейчас, идите с ним.
Засветился телепорт, в нем показался гном и махнул рукой - типа, иди сюда.
- А так можно? - удивился Барбирон, но сделал шаг в сторону телепорта. И переместился к Вельту. На опушку негустого леска. Ниже виднелась наезженная колея дороги, оставленная, по-видимому, телегами. 
- Значит так, - сказал Вельт. - Сейчас из очень интересного данжа выйдут два новичка. Они должны добыть Глаз Жабы Бадур - он достаточно дорого ценится у магов. Его возьму я. Всё остальное берешь ты, затем перемещаешься обратно к Ант-С'Эль'Даблдиорелю и сдаешь ему всё полученное - если он зачтет тебе 10 единиц, значит ты в деле.
Барбирон изготовился, вскинул руки.
- Нет-нет, - улыбнулся Вельт. - Умный агр никогда не делает так, чтобы система сочла его агром! Здесь заготовлены невидимые бревна, надо только загнать туда игроков.
На дороге показались две девушки-эльфа. Они тащили огромные, неподъемные сумки... наверно, при помощи заклятия левитации.
Барбирон вышел на дорогу и перегородил им путь.
- Ой! - взвизгнула одна из девушек, вторая вскинула лук.
- Жизнь или кошелек! - как можно грознее прорычал Барбирон.
Эльфийки отбежали назад, не опуская луков, прицеленных на Барбирона. Но сзади внезпно возникла огромная темная фигура, закутанная в непроницаемый плащ.
- Добро пожаловать в гости к Саурону, - усмехнулся Барбирон.
Девушки еще раз взвизнули, оглянулись, увидели страшную фигуру, вокруг которой вилась сама тьма, посмотрели налево-направо, увидели полянку и бросились в ее сторону. Добежав до противоположного края полянки, эльфийки внезапно уперлись в невидмую стену. Сам факт контакта послужил спуском, и огромные бревна с камнями посыпались им на голову. Через пять минут их жизни упали до 0 и игроки исчезли.
 Вельт-де-Брасси развеял бревна, подошел, вывернул обе сумки прямо на землю и забрал искомый Глаз.
Барбирон подошел к валяющимся вещам и стал укладывать себе в сумку довольно дорогую добычу - кристаллы холода, магические наручи, просто толстый кошель с проклятым золотом.
- А что, если зайти в данж? - спросил он. - Вдруг девки не все секреты выгребли?
- Хм, попробуй, - хмыкнул с усмешкой Вельт-де-Брасси.
- А что такое?
- Обычно секретки открываются только тем, кто является квестодержателем.
- Но я все-таки попробую, если ты не запретишь, - высказался Барбирон.
- Не запрещаю, - сказал Вельт и исчез в телепорте.
Барбирон, помня о том, что в некоторых данжах можно запросто помереть, не успев зайти между респауном монстров, применил вычитанную на форуме хитрость - активировал довольно дорогой атефакт "Привязка намертво астральной проекции". Он привязал свою проекцию к ближайшему дубу и полез в нору, с которой начинался данж. Проползя метров 20, гном попал в зал... стены его сверкали золотом, а посреди зала ярко светился серебряный круг.
Внезапно посреди круга возник... прозрачный мертвый некромант и сказал:
- Умри!
Барбирон хотел бежать, но не успел.
Он умер.
И... возродился в какой-то странной комнате. Не в своей Генеральной резиденции.
Это был пыточный кирпичный подвал. 
Барбирон очень испугался и активировал вторую половинку мощнейшего артефакта "Привязка". Заклубился черный дым, и... через секунду Барбирон возник на полянке, к которой привязал артефакт астральной проекции.
Но тут возникла надпись "Ошибка контрольной суммы", "Сбой", "Просьба выйти из игры и войти вновь". Виртуальный мир погас, и Артём в недоумении выбрался из капсулы.
Он пошел на кухню, соорудил бутерброд и стал его поглощать.
"Вот тебе и <выверенные до предела алгоритмы>", подумал он, вспомнив рекламу GlobalNet.
В дверь позвонили. "Владлену вроде рано", - подумал Артём и на автомате открыл дверь. В комнату, толкнув его, вбежали два бугая в масках.
- Да что за черт! - удивился Артем - он же не миллионер, не криминальный авторитет...
В дверь вошел еще один человек в маске и сказал:
- Ты влез в очень плохое дело. Сядь и слушай.
Артем решил послушаться, взял стул и сел. Бугаи встали за его спиной.
Человек в черном плаще тоже взял стул, сел напротив и сказал:
- Мы - рабовладельцы.
- Что? - удивленно переспросил Артем.
- Рабовладельцы. Наши хакеры подменяют код в капсулах некоторых игроков, чтобы те не могли выйти, пока не выполнят наши требования. Но ты сумел каким-то образом выйти из области работы хакеров, вполне возможно, из-за очень дорогого, нестандартного артефакта привязки. Наш хакер получит серьезный нагоняй, а тебе выбор: или ты сейчас помрешь и тебя забетонируют в строящемся доме, или будешь нам помогать.
- Да вы что, с ума сошли?! - очень удивился Артем. - Где игра и где реальная жизнь - вы ничего не попутали?!
- Не попутали, - сурово сказал Некто. - в этой игре сейчас делаются миллионы долларов, так что она давно уже прочно связана с жизнью. Будешь работать с нами и нам помогать. Заманивать определенный тип игроков - во-первых, имеющих деньги, а во-вторых, не имеющих серьезной охраны в реале. Как это вычислить - тебе последуют отдельные инструкции. Да, а заодно получишь через месяц урочень 100, такой для тебя желанный.
- У, - только и смог сказать Артем.
Неизвестные повернулись и вышли.
Артем в шоке присел доедать свой бутерброд.
И что делать теперь? - задал он себе вопрос, доев бутерброд.
Заявлять в полицию? А он не герой и геройствовать не подписывался.
Что с него требуют? Бандитствовать в игре? Так он и так это собирался делать.
К тому же ребята его задачу выполнят, он и пари выиграет, и деньжат срубит. А что потом? А проблемы нужно решать по мере их поступления. Вот выиграет пари, пройдет месяц, там и посмотрим.
И с этой мыслью Артем вновь полез в капсулу.
- Вот лут, - сказал он Ант-С'Эль'Даблдиорелю, вернувшись в его лавку.
- С Вельтом говорил? - строго спросил эльф. - Договорился?
- Да.
Маг набрал сообщение, подождал ответа, хмыкнул, поднял бови, но ничего не сказал.
- Ок, тащи сюда.
Придирчиво осмотрев полученные сокровища, эльф сказал:
- Для начала нормально. Но в принципе - нужно таскать в два раза больше, чтобы я с тобой возился. Ладно, в обучение принят. Пошли.
- Как, прямо сейчас? - удивился Барбирон.
- А чего ждать? - спросил маг. - Время - деньги. Держись поближе ко мне.
Они переместились в какое-то болото. Маг кинул приглашение вступить в группу. Барбирон принял. Маг щелкнул пальцами, и слева из болота вылетела Акула болотная летающая, а справа - Красава болотная, оба монстра уровня 250.
- А теперь, - маг хитро ухмыльнулся, - заставим их биться друг с другом!
Он щелкнул пальцами, и монстры напали друг на друга!
Через пять минут, когда оба монстра были потрепаны и у них осталось по проценту жизни, маг кивнул Барбирону:
- Кидай файерболы!
Барбирон послушно кинул. Монстры подохли и Барбирону прилетело
_Системное собщение.
Вами повержена Акула болотная, в несколько раз выше вашего уровня.
Ваш уровень - 21.
Ваш Удар Молота гнома повышен до 3 уровня.
Вами повержены несколько монстров выше вашего уровня сразу.
Ваш уровень - 22.
Ваш Удар Молота гнома повышен до 4 уровня._[/scroll]

----------


## Архимаг

*Глава 2. Плохие и хорошие.*

_Не прост мир, и в нём зла
Не меньше, чем добра.
И балансируй их
Среди невзгод любых._
_Эола Великая, менестрель Империи Оллеграф эпохи Перерождения_

*Атака 1. Рафаэлла. ЭльфС'Эль'Анакрель*

Ну хорошо, какая-то неплохая магическая шмотка у меня есть, защита есть, немного, но средств нападения у меня тоже сколько-то есть.
Пошли играть!
Я вышла в Сайонтвилль... Площадь, шум, гам, рыцари, монахи, чиновники, дамы в шелках и еще в чем-то волшебном, переливающемся, в волшебных носилках и просто паланкинах, несомые слугами, носятся какие-то разносчики пирожков... как там они в игре называются - неписи...
О! Граф! Похожий на Атоса из фильма...
_ЧАТ
Входящее от игрока Мариалина.
Рая, ты где?
Исходящее
А, нашлась потеря! Ты почему вчера не отвечала?
Входящее от игрока Мариалина.
Обрастание шмотками и умениями заняло в десять раз больше времени, чем я планировала! Зато что я нашла!!
Исходящее
Что-то интересное? Колись!_
_Входящее от игрока Мариалина.
Так ты где?
Исходящее
Площадь... вроде центральная, Сайонтвилля! 
Исходящее от игрока Мариалина.
Сейчас буду, что расскажу!!_
Через минуту засветился телепорт и возле меня возникло три игрока - подружка Мариалина, Маг развития, уровень 22, игрок маг Крыжовникус, уровень 20, и мультимаг Таяриания - эльф, вернее, эльфийка, уровень 75. Ого.
Оу, меня кольнула ревность - красоты эльфийка была неописуемой... а еще у нее переливались глаза, а еще у нее ресницы завивались как змеи, а еще у нее были кисточки на ушах... оёёй...
- Привет, Рая! - весело воскликнула Мариалина и полезла целоваться.
- Привет. А это кто?
- А это те, кто меня продвинет сразу до сотого уровня! - воскликнула Мариалина.
- Клан Вездесущие, - сказала Тая.
- Подожди-ка, я не поняла - ты что, вступила в клан? - удивилась я, увидев клановый значок над плечом подружки. - Мы же договаривались - сами, сами, безо всяких кланов - именно потому выбрали Глобалнет, а не чертов Аргинтас или дурацкую Вельмиру!
- Вступила! Так из него можно выйти так же, как и войти! - затараторила Мари. - А зато они через два месяца сделают меня мультимагом! Ну Рая, не все же могут, как ты, купить уровень 40 - да и 40 маловато, я думала, ты купишь 80 - мультимагом-то можно стать только с 50 уровня!
Болтушка!!
- Стой, не трещи. Первое, почему Маг развития? На кой бес это тебе? И почему все-таки клан - ну мы же решили держаться вместе!
- Ну как почему? Кидаться файерболами мне не интересно...
- А растить растения интересно?
- А причем растения? - на миг зависла Мари. - А-а, ты подумала, что маг развития - это растения? А вот ничего подобного! Я буду создавать новые приусадебные лужайки - волшебные! Такие, которые, если дети потеряют мяч - сами его прикатят обратно, если дети устанут - придадут им новые силы! Это же дизайн!
- Стой, не трещи. Какие лужайки, какие дети?
- Так это продавать потом можно! А когда наберу силы - я буду строить новый зАмок!!
- Э-э-э... - от трескотни Маши я немного устала. Ну в виртуале голова конечно не болит, но...
- Присоединяйся, - доброжелательно сказала Тая. - Мы умный клан. Мы ничего не заставляем делать - только помогаем прокачаться!
- Так не бывает, - не поверила я. - В чем ваша выгода?
- Элементарно, Ватсон, - криво ухмыльнулась Тая. - Во-первых, мы прокачиваем не даром - уровни выше 40 растут очень медленно. Но... это если не знать секрет. Мы - знаем! И вы каждый день будете прибавлять по два-три уровня - таким образом, очень скоро станете не только мультимагом, но и мощным Архимагом! А во-вторых, с нами интересно! Даже если мы потом попросим прокачать молодняк вас - мы же не скучные тупые данжи выдаем, где нужно тупо и нудно убивать зайца за зайцем часами. У нас работают хитрые следопыты, которые разыскивают интереснейшие квесты! Вот тебе уже сказали на вводном инструктаже, что эпики и легендарки вообще не продаются администрацией?
- Продаются игроками, - подал реплику мой охранник.
- Это да. Но игроки их продают за бешеные деньги - разве не выгоднее их просто получить в интереснейшем квесте? Поприключаться - да и выгоду получить? Ну и мы естественно получаем при этом выгоду!
Предложение было соблазнительным.
Но я упрямая. Чисто из чувства противоречия и упрямства я сказала:
- Это всё интересно, но я попытаюсь прокачаться сама. Скиньте текст договора мне в личные сообщения, я поизучаю на досуге.
Мариалина была очень огорчена моим отказом.
- Ну и как знаешь, - обиженно сказала она и эта троица исчезла в телепорте.
Мы с Русланом пошли, как нам показали спрошенные по дороге маги, к Площади Согласия.
На этой площади организовывались временные союзы для похода по интересным квестам.
Как я поняла, можно самому, самой ходить по деревням, разговаривать с жителями и напрашиваться на выдачу квестов, только мне первое, что приходило в голову - просьба жителя деревни убить привидение или вервольфа, ворующего коз... Мне почему-то это казалось скучным и лень шастать по деревням. Второй вариант, как я поняла - те, кто уже получили квест, но для прохождения нужна была группа - приходили на площадь Согласия и договаривались с другими игроками.
- Квест на Мегатрынка! - предлагал, используя подобие рупора, мощный воин в серебряных доспехах и со шлемом, стоящим у ног. - Ищу мага-целителя 50 и выше уровня! 
Хм, мимо.
- Квест в подземелья Жароноса! Интересные приключения, очень солидные плюшки. Нужны  воинов уровня 50  и выше!
Тоже мимо…
Мы с Русланом шли мимо зазывающих в свои квесты людей.
Я удивилась – я думала, это делается как-то потихоньку… ну хорошо, если правила не нарушаются – не потихоньку, но как-то не так…
Зазывалы имели перед собой небольшие столики, а иногда перед ними лежала просто куча барахла.
Я подошла к одному.
Гном, по виду очень солидный, с длиннющей седой бородой.
Не кричит, не прыгает, не зазывает. Спокойно сидит на маленьком, кривоватом, но крепко сколоченном табурете и курит трубку. А на плакате возле него надпись:
- Поход в пещеры Клаторнуса! Требуются  воины любого уровня, маги-целители, маги-боевики!
- Дражайший, - начал Руслан. – А на воина и мага стихий найдется что-нибудь?
- Конечно, - степенно пыхнул трубкой гном. – Только не у меня – зайдите в таверну Толстый МышЪ, спросите гнома Тихомирного, ему как раз скоро понадобится и воин и маг. Лучше бы конечно боевой, но ваш маг стихий имеет боевые заклинания?
- Имею, - с достоинством ответила я.
- Отлично, тогда вас к обоюдному удовольствию возьмут.
Мы пошли в указанном направлении, быстро нашли искомую таверну и спросили гнома Тихомирного.
Бармен за стойкой сказал:
- Идите в ту дверь, пятая комната.
И мы пошли. Руслан на всякий случай зашел первым, огляделся и по старой военной привычке сказал:
- Чисто. Можно входить.
Я вошла вслед за Русланом.
В небольшой, но чистой комнате с минимумом обстановки сидел такой же солидный гном, как и пославший нас сюда. Над его головой крутился ник Тихомирный, воин, уровень 45.
- Зачем пожаловали?
- Да вот, ищем интересный квест, немного прокачаться, а заодно и пользу принести… как себе, так и вам!
- Это вы по адресу, - уверенно сказал гном. – И вовремя – мне как раз пора перемещаться к Козлобашенной горе. У вас оружие с собой?
Я переглянулась с Русланом.
- Ну… не всё…
- Это легко можно исправить, - заверил на гном. – Напротив входа в Толстый МышЪ как раз лавка мага.
Мы вышли. О! А тут цены пониже, чем в Гильдии Магов!
- А почему у вас цены ниже, чем в Гильдии магов? – спросила я.
Руслан нахмурился. Ну да, он предпочитает всё выяснять в десяти разных источниках, а потом сопоставлять данные. Но здесь же игра!
- Очень просто, - ответил маг Шуг Десятый. – эти амулеты я сам делаю, ну и друзья мои делают. Естественно, в Гильдии оно будет в два раза дороже – там себе берут половину стоимости.
Мы прилично закупились, амулеты ближнего боя – Амулет Стрела Протки всё, Амулет Круг поражения и другие, амулеты дальнего боя – кстати, а почему в Гильдии таких нам вообще не предложили? Амулет Взрыв на расстоянии 10 метров, Амулет Сказка – если его кинуть, мгновенно перед противником вырастет глухой лес, Амулет Платочек – если его кинуть, перед противником появится глубокое озеро…
Гном поджидал нас с уже готовым свитком телепорта.
Как только мы вошли, он взмахнул им – и мы перенеслись в новую локацию.
Это была маленькая поляна посреди редкого лесочка с синими, зелеными и фиолетовыми деревьями, в чуть вдали виднелись небольшие горы. Лесочек был хоть и редкий, зато заросший каким-то синим кустарником очень подозрительного вида. И правда, гном сказал:
- Осторожно, опасайтесь порезаться – кустарник накладывает очень неприятный дебаф – потеря жизни на  единицу… зато каждую минуту!
- До каких пор, – заинтересовался Руслан.
- До тех пор, пока проклятие не снимет маг, - ответил гном.
Из-за дерева вышел тощий вольф.
Так вон он какой, северный олень! То есть я хотела сказать, вольф. А то картинки-иллюстрации видела, а живых вольфов – нет! Над головой Вольфа крутился ник СатанБратан.
- Не берите все купленные артефакты с собой, - деловито сказал гном. – оставьте тут, Ронни посторожит. А мы пойдем свергать Жабу-Матушку. Она – уровня 90, но не бойтесь – ее буду убивать я, а вы только закончите действие, и система сразу прибавит вам уровень «За уничтожение моба много выше вашего уровня»
Руслан подозрительно посмотрел на Тихомирного, но тот сказал:
- Какой мне смысл вас обманывать? В игре же нет смерти, вы потом меня на весь Глобалнет ославите!
Мы сложили кучкой купленные артефакты, взяли понемножку тех и иных и пошли за уверенно идущим к горушке гномом.
- Внимание, злые гуси! – предупредил гном. Я изготовилась. Из-за кустарника с визгом вылетела стая гусей и напала на нас. Ну как напала – я стрельнула файерболом на первых гусей, они сгорели, прилетело какое-то системное сообщение об опыте, но остальные гуси тут же свернули в сторону и начали атаку, прячась за деревьями. Прямо спецназ, а не гуси!
Гном деловито и метко пускал стрелы из маленького арбалета, вынутого из заплечного мешка. Я сначала кидала малые файерболы, но ни разу не попала. Тогда вспомнила, что я Маг Стихий.
- Приказ мага стихий – создать воздушную волну! 
_Выполнено._
Волна сбила гусей в сторону.
- Приказ мага стихий – огню создать огненную волну!
_Выполнено._
Огненная волна снесла всех оставшихся гусей.
Но это были низкоуровневые мобы, что-то там было в системном сообщении насчет повышения опыта, я смахнула - неинтересно. Вот когда будет следующий уровень – интересно!
Гном подошел в горе и постучал:
- Сезам-сезам, откройся и закройся!
Камни раздвинулись, и открылся проход.
Гром пошел вперед и сказал:
- По дороге сжигайте лишайник – он очень вредный!
Отлично, мы шли по узкому лазу, все стены которого были покрыты сплошным лишайником.
- Приказ мага стихий – стихии огня создать огненную волну!
_Выполнено._
Огненная волна сожгла лишайник на приличном расстоянии, и мы спокойно вышли в небольшую пещеру.
Жаба размером с носорога сидела у задней стенки.
- Приказ мага стихий – создать камнепад!
В данном месте приказ не может быть выполнен, имеется противоположный приказ мага более высокого уровня.
Оу, как хитро!
- Приказ мага стихий – полу провалиться под Жабой!
В данном месте приказ не может быть выполнен, имеется противоположный приказ мага более высокого уровня.
Ну мне это не нравится!
Хотя – вся проблема в уровне! Будь я Архимагом высокого уровня – всё бы было выполнено!
Гном зарядил какую-то особо толстую стрелу и сказал:
- Это магическая стрела Убой Многонога!
Стрела полетела и попала в Жабу.
Жаба взревела басом и понеслась на нас.
Я активировала Сферу Безмолвия, Жаба стукнулась об нее и зарычала, заскребла лапой об каменный пол.
- Приказ мага стихий – воде заполнить помещение!
_Выполнено._
Ура! Кажется, угадала! Противоположного приказа не было,  и помещение начала заполнять вода.
- Балда, - заревел недовольно гном, - такие приказы надо отдавать, только запечатав стенки! Она же просто убежит от нас!
Руслан вынул заговоренный меч и ударил им Жабу. Жаба завопила и отскочила.
- Большой файербол! Терновый венок!
Терновый венок неприменим к мобам!
- Заморозка!
Но Жаба начала новую атаку.
Ой, забыла – можно же использовать кристалл!
- Заморозка с использованием кристалла! – крикнула я и направила волшебную палочку на Жабу.
Жаба заморозилась! Гном выпустил в нее еще 10 стрел, каждая из которых сняла по 8% жизни, затем Руслан спокойно подошел к ней и отрубил голову.
Ваш уровень 41, вы вместе с группой уничтожили моба более чем в 2 раза  выше своего уровня!
Уф, наконец уровень!
Руслану тоже прилетело – его уровень стал 21.
Мы вышли из лаза… Никаких следов Вольфа и наших вещей!
Руслан грозно упер руки в боки:
- Где ваш Вольф?
Гном встал куда-то в сторону.
- Ай-яй-яй, какой нехороший оказался этот Вольф! – каким-то фальцетом запел он.
- Ах ты… - я очень рассердилась и хотела спалить гнома, но, во-первых, может вольф просто отошел, а во-вторых, игрок не может напасть на игрока – вернее может, но тут же объявляется игрой Агром! А играть агром я не хочу – там огромнейшая масса игровых неудобств, например в город нельзя войти, неинтересно так играть.
Тем временем гном, не долго думая, начал открывать телепорт. 
- Стой! – крикнула я. – Не уйдешь! Держи вора!
- Рая, куда, Рая, куда! – возопил Руслан.
- Бежим за гномом! – крикнула я на ходу и успела схватить гнома за рукав. Тепепорт перенес нас в более густой и темный лес. Руслана около меня не было. Гном встряхнул рукой и… исчез.
Вот-те и на…
Из густого леса вышли трое могучих воинов. Я попятилась назад. Мне не хотелось начинать атаку – опять же, если я начну первой – меня система признает Агром.  Воины молча подошли ко мне, схватили за руки и… безо всяких эффектов мы опять перенеслись – теперь уже в подвал.
На закопченных кирпичных стенах горели факелы.
Из коридора, куда мы попали, была видна голая комната с кирпичными же стенами, из стен торчали толстые оковы.
- Всё, отпрыгалась, - сказал один из воинов и потащил меня к оковам.
- Терновый венок! – но на голове воинов не начали расти прутья венка. Больше того, никакого системного сообщения не последовало.
- Заморозка с использованием кристалла! – вновь никакой реакции и никакого сообщения.
Воин начал застегивать на моих руках оковы.
Я попыталась вызвать меню… ой!! А что это – меню погашено, оно видится серым.
Кнопка жизни погашена – серая.
И КНОПКА «ВЫХОД» СЕРАЯ НЕРАБОЧАЯ! А как такое может быть? Глюк в игре?
Воин заметил мое удивление, ухмыльнулся и сказал:
- Мы хакеры. Мы вскрыли коды игры и заменили эти коды на твоей капсуле. Теперь ты в рабстве у нас – а если ослушаешься, капсула сделает тебе смертельный укол и ты умрешь от остановки сердца!
Да быть такого не может! Врут гады!
- Вы пожалеете еще! Мой папа купит вас с потрохами и самих сделает рабами!
Я подергала оковы – крепкие. Но что, черт побери, делать? Ждать, пока сработает таймер – в каждый капсуле есть таймер, чтобы игрок не забывал хотя бы раз в сутки выходить из капсулы – но это же очень долго!
Внезапно свет померк. Вообще всё исчезло. Появилась красная надпись 
АВАРИЙНЫЙ ВЫХОД
И начался обратный отсчет – 
9
8
7
6
5
4
3
2
1
0
Капсула открылась, и я выскочила из игровой капсулы... почти в объятия Руслана… 

*Атака 2. Артемий. Гном Барбирон*

Хорошо, мой уровень стал 31. – подумал Артемий.
Задача выполняется… но и работать на говнюков тоже надо.
Тренькнула почта – пришло задание.
Вообще-то, как ни странно, Артём почувствовал удивительное спокойствие.
А именно – ленив он был от природы, что-то думать… находить решения… изобретать пути для достижения цели – ему было тупо лень.
А тут вдруг – упало прямо с неба! И уровни растут, и деньги… тоже. Артем пока не задумывался, как он будет выводить деньги из игры – тоже лень, авось со временем они сами как-нибудь выведутся. И Артем купит… второй! Мощный ноутбук! О-о!
А вот компьютеры Артем любит. Прямо-таки как иной автовладелец, гладит ноутбук по блестящей крышечке.
Запускает игрушку и радуется, убивая всех подряд.
Нет, в сетевые игры Артем никогда не играл – там трудно жульничать. А вот просто в игры – с удовольствием: поставил жульнический режим бога, как это называется чит бога – его никто не может убить, а он с ленцой ходит по игре и всех убивает!
Серьезный Сэм, всякие Кваки, Думы, Анреалы и так далее – на каждую игру хакеры давно придумали жульнические читы.
Так, куда нужно выдвигаться? Ага, Поле Древней Битвы Короля Эзопа… отлично, щелкаем пальцами, машем свитком перемещения и перемещаемся.
Гном Барбирон появился на опушке невысокого холма. Вокруг была странная низенькая фиолетовая растительность, кустарник с остроносыми листиками, висели низкие тучи и даже слегка моросил дождик. Дождик? Уй. Давно в игре не видел дождика, - подумал Артем.
На опушке появилась его команда – маг 20 уровня, эльф Оль-Сериколь, воин-мечник гном Бруст, эльф лучник 55 уровня Данкер, монах 47 уровня Акслепий.
Все понурые, монах подозрительно злой и нахохлившийся. Нет, Артемий в общих чертах понял, как идет вербовка – хакеры подменяют коды в капсуле, и у игрока пропадает кнопка «Выход»… Ну и что? – думал Артем. Это, что ли, повод переживать? Ну и поиграем за Агров, что за проблема, чего переживать? Но игроки, завербованные его хозяевами, почему-то сильно переживали… 
- Итак, - начал он инструктаж, - накидываем невидимость и тихо-мирно-спокойно подвигаемся за квестовой группой. Не стрелять, если вдруг невидимость спадет – не метаться, файерболами не пулять, выдать заготовленную легенду.
Агры-участники группы закивали головами.
- Угу, - промычал монах.
Оль-Сериколь прочитала заклинание, и участники группы стали невидимыми.
На месте появилась ожидаемая группа игроков-квестодержателей. Их было семеро, во главе с человеком-магом Ординантом, уровень 48.
Ординант огляделся… даже включил тайное зрение. И вполне мог бы увидеть агров, но те по приказу Барбирона спрятались в овраге, в ямке под корнями дерева Похо, а дерево это препятствует тайному зрению.
Оставшись доволен, Ординант произнес заклинание и из ближайшего дерева вышла дриада.
- Что тебе надобно, старче? – спросила она.
- Надобно мне две слезы каменной лягушки, - согласно квесту произнес Ординант.
- Чтобы увидеть каменную лягушку, надо принести сок дерева Похо и смочить этим соком корни этого Баодуба – и дриада показала на толстое, в пять охватов, дерево, из которого она и вышла.
- Ведомо мне это, ведомо, - ответствовал Ординант, и, похлопав по множеству кармашков, вынул склянку с пробкой. Он передал эту склянку дриаде, та подошла к дереву и вылила ее на корни…
- Путь открыт, странники, - сказала она и скрылась в дереве.
Корни Баодуба затрещали и раздвинулись, образовав проход вниз.
Игроки пошли вслед Ординанту, осторожно спускаясь по пологому полу в подземелье.
Барбирон махнул рукой – типа, теперь наш через. Строго через 50 секунд после входа Ординанта в проход осторожно зашли агры. Еще через 20 секунд корни опять сдвинулись, и прохода не стало.
Ординант вышел на подземный перекресток, по всем четырем сторонам которого чадили яркие факелы.
- Трум! – сказал он и приготовил заклинания атаки.
С трех сторон возникли и понеслись к квестовой группе волколаки. Но Ординант создал щит, волколаки стукались об него, выли и дохли, поражаемые стрелами лучниц.
Через пять минут всё было кончено, Ординант снял щит, она из лучниц сделала шаг и… провалилась куда-то далеко…
- Я же сказал – не прыгать вперед меня! – недовольно воскликнул Ординант. В группе стало на 1 участника меньше.
Ординант запустил поисковое заклинание, обнаружил три ловушки – в одном месте на голову проходящего игрока должен был упасть огромный камень, в другом – из стены прохода вылететь стрела, в третьем – из-под земли взлетал мощный факел.
В первом случае ловушку надо было перепрыгнуть, во втором – опуститься на четвереньки и проползти, в третьем – взлететь.
- А как мы будет взлетать? – шепотом спросила Барбирона Оль-Сериколь.
- Чш, - приложил палец к губам Барбирон.
Один из участников группы, пролетая над последней ловушкой, уронил очки… с земли тотчас же взвился огромный факел, Ординант бросил бафы лечения, но не успел – очки жизни таяли по 10 за 1 секунду и игрок умер.
Ординант разразился проклятиями и стал ругать игроков за халатность.
- Этак они подохнут раньше нужного времени, - пробормотал Данкер.
Тем не менее, дальше игроки квеста пошли более упорядоченно – видимо, ругань Ординанта возымела своё действие.
В следующем зале группа построила круговой щит, и вышедшие из стены скелеты не смогли ничего сделать, пока маг их не развеял. Дальше шли очень осторожно, потому что на полу то и дело выскакивали из щелей плюли, но лучники держали стрелы наготове, а маг-целитель вовремя отлечивал тех, кто зазевался.
В конце тоннеля их ждал босс первого уровня – толстая жаба с приличной броней.
Маг опять создал непробиваемый круг и методично стал обстреливать жабу заклинаниями.
Агры тихо остановились метрах в 100 позади и ждали, когда наконец босс будет побежден.
- Может помочь как-нибудь? – тихо спросил Акслепий. – А то сейчас будет респаун, и вокруг нас вновь появятся убитые игроками плюли…
- Тихо, ждем еще 10 минут… - ответил Барбирон.
Маг же Ординант действительно берег свитки – видимо, группа была небогатая – и жизнь босса уровня падала очень медленно.
В конце концов Барбирону это надоело – действительно, скоро мог начаться респаун – и он сказал:
- Только тихо… и чтобы игроки ничего не заподозрили…
Монах пожал плечами и что-то пробормотал – помолился.
В результате после обычной стрелы лучницы прошел крит – монстр потерял сразу 50% жизни. Игроки обрадовались, стали обстреливать жабу еще более активно – прошел второй крит и жаба подохла.
В зале открылись тайники, игроки начали выгребать полученный лут и содержимое тайников.
- Вау! – вскричала одна из девушек. – А тут Ожерелье золотой лягушки!
- Коготь Совы! – вскричала другая лучница. – Ура!
Чудесно, подумал Барбирон, уже польза есть.
Пограбив пещеру, игроки начали искать проход на следующий уровень.
Ординант открыл свой пейджер и стал читать:
- На форуме пишут, что нужно подвинуть этот рычажочек…
- Что значит этот?
- Ну вот так написали… ищем все незаметный рычажочек.
Игроки разбрелись по залу, внимательно осматривая неровную, бугристую поверхность стен и внутренности тайников.
Прошло 10 минут. Барбирон стал терять терпение.
- А-а! Нашла! – вскричала лучница и нажала в самом деле какой-то рычажок.
Открылись дополнительные проходы – пять штук – и из них посыпались волколаки…
Гадство!!! Волколаки бросились и на агров!
- Тихо отходим, - велел своим Барбирон, включив щит Целомудрия – игроки были настолько заняты, что Барбирон понадеялся – их не увидят.
Барбирон активировал артефакт дополнительной невидимости, артефакт левитации и живенько поплыл к дурацкому рычажку.
Пара лучниц отвлеклась на секунду и удивленно уставилась на волколаков, бросающихся… на пустоту.
Но тут на них насели следующие волколаки, и им стало не до разглядывания чудес.
Невидимый Барбирон подплыл ко второму рычажку повыше первого и повернул его. Волколаки исчезли.
- Уф-ф… - вытел пот со лба Ординант. – Не надо сразу трогать найденное! Надо было посоветоваться – у меня же и чертеж есть, как должен выглядеть нужный рычажок! Хорошо, что у этих волколаков такой маленький таймаут…
«Да, как же, таймаут», - усмехнулся Барбирон, всё еще невидимый плывя по воздуху обратно к своим.
- Ищем дальше.
Недалёкие игроки вновь опустились на карачки и стали ползать вдоль стен.
«Тупые уроды!» - мысленно взвыл Барбирон. Ну понятно же должно быть уже, что рычажок не на уровне пуза, а где-то высоко! Два раза уже облазили все стены – скоро и время кончится и данж закроется!
Наконец Ординант и сам сообразил это.
- Ищем повыше, - скомандовал он.
Игроки выпрямились и… стали точно так же медленно обходить стены.
Барбирон мысленно выругался и высветил направленным лучом рычажок под самым потолком.
- О! – воскликнула одна из лучниц. – А вон там что-то засветилось!
Ординант взлетел и приблизился к рычажку. Барбирон убрал луч. Ординант наконец рассмотрел рычажок со всех сторон и осторожно повернул его.
Пол зала начал медленно опускаться.
- Включаем левитацию и незаметно спускаемся невдалеке от игроков, - тихо приказал Барбирон своим аграм.
Игроки попали на второй уровень.

= = = 

Игрок Алая Росинка, эльф, лучница, 34 уровень.
Надо же, какой интересный данж! С Ординантом всегда интересно. Правда, он иногда перебарщивает с жесткостью поведения, ведет себя как настоящий командир, которому нельзя прекословить. Но зато находит интересные данжи, интересные приключения. 
Вот недавно прокатились верхом на Ужасе, летящем на крыльях ночи! Отличная птичка, такие виражи, что дух захватывает!
Вот и здесь – всё очень непросто, но данж скрытый – плюшки обещают быть очень вкусными!
Только не надо так по-дурацки подставляться, как Эльза 349 – сказал Ординант, не идти вперед него – значит не идти… ловушки тут тоже будь здоров какие мощные…
Мы опустились на второй уровень. Ординант велел стоять и оглядываться. И верно – на втором уровне монстры обычно посильнее, чем на первом.
Точно! Вон на стене появляется лицо!
Лицо древнего высохшего некроманта, которое появилось на стене, произнесло скрипучим голосом:
- А кого это тут принесло по мою душу? А убью-ка я вас всех разом…
- Ом мани они ром! – выкрикнул Ординант
- О как! – удивился некромант. – даже пароль знает. Тогда слушай загадку: тела не имеет – но плюет, жизни не имеет – но живет, роста не имеет – но растет! Что это? Тридцать секунд вам на отгадку…
-Ой, вот это да!
Мы собрались в кружок.
- Это сам некромант! – выпалила самая молодая из нас лучница.
- Да не, он никуда не растет, - усомнился гном-воин.
- Это волколак! Призрачный! – вокликнул маг-целитель.
- Время вышло, - проскрипел некромант.
Ординант слегка призадумался, а потом сказал:
- Призрачный волколак!
- Ответ неверный! – выговорило лицо на стене и исчезло… зато за стенами начал раздаваться какой-то скрежет… стены начали дрожать и шевелиться… все насторожились и выставили щиты в сторону стен.
Внезапно с потолка молча нам на головы рухнули чаппы – это такие мягкие уроды, вроде летающих медуз – сядут на голову и за минуту выпьют весь мозг…
У меня был шлем, но и он сразу начал таять:
Системное сообщение: защита шлема падает на 1% в секунду. Осталось 39% защиты… 38% защиты… 37% защиты…
Я активировала защитный кулон специально против чаппа – античап.
Чапп взвыл… стал истончаться… и исчез. Но не у всех было так же хорошо – двое наших исчезли, оставив после себя коконы с оружием.
- Подобрать всё ценное от погибших соратников, - распорядился Ординант. – Потом отдадим.

= = = 

Барбирон ругался на чем свет стоит. Дебил! Идиот! Дегенерат! Не мог в форуме прочесть, что ответ на загадку – именно сам некромант! Молодая девушка же правильно отгадала!
А ведь по описанию, второй раз некромант не появится.
Надо срочно что-то делать.
Барбирон послал запрос своим хозяевам, вернее хакеру сопровождения.
Через минуту хакер прислал ответ:
- Решение есть – нужно, чтобы пол снова поднялся – а потом обратно опустился. И некромант появится снова и задаст свою загадку.
Только как об этом сказать игрокам?
Хм, думай, Артем, думай, - сказал сам себе Артем и тут же нашел решение – вот такие ситуации он любил – находить неожиданные, не проторенные пути решения загадок.
Нужно просто… самому поднять пол.
Артем, сохраняя невидимость, поднялся под потолок и повернул рычажок обратно.
Пол со скрежетом стал медленно подниматься.
- Это что? – с недоумением спросила Алая Росинка. – Нас просят выйти вон?
Ординант задумался.
- Мы попробуем вновь повернуть тот рычажок, - наконец сообразил он. – А вдруг сработает повторно!
Пол поднялся, Ординант, используя заклинание левитации, вновь подлетел к рычажку и повернул его обратно.
И пол снова стал спускаться!
Всё повторилось – только теперь на вопрос некроманта Ординант сразу сказал:
- А это вы и есть!
- Кхе-кхе-кхе-кхе, - засмеялся некромант, - эт вы точно угадали! Так вот вам мой плевок! – и плюнул. Прямо в глаза Ординанту. Два защитных щита среднего уровня разлетелись как расколотые грецкие орехи. Его жизнь стала уменьшаться по 10% в секунду.
И вновь понадобилось нестандартное решение – если Ординант умрет, квест провалится и никто ничего не получит.
Барбирон тихонько подкинул к потолку Баф-аптечку, думая: «Что-то дорого нам обходится этот идиот»
Баф-аптечка упала на голову Ординанта якобы с потолка, и он - слава всем белым мышам - успел ее подхватить и использовать.
Затем возвел новые щиты.
Только он закончил их возводить, как некромант плюнул еще раз!
Щиты опять оказались пробиты, и жизнь Ординанта стала падать…
Барбирон, скрипя зубами, не выходя из невидимости, кинул ему на голову еще баф-аптечку.
Затем активировал артефакт «Проткни всё».
Ординант вылечился, некромант сдох… по крайней мере пропало лицо на стене.
Стена со скрежетом раздвинулась… и открылся проход в следующий зал.
Игроки бросились внутрь… опять не послушали Ординанта – и половина игроков взлетела вверх, проткнутая выскочившими из пола острыми шипами длиной два метра!
- Я же сказал – осторожно! – взвыл Ординант, но часть его команды так и померла, оставив свои коконы.
В середине зала появился босс второго уровня – большой варан. Варан плюнул… мимо! Наконец-то игроки оказались готовы и увернулись от плевков!
Тут Ординант стал обстреливать варана разными боевыми заклинаниями:
- Ледяная стрела!
- Огненная стрела!
- Большой файербол!
- Бич страдальцев Ориона!
Варан визжал и терял проценты жизни.
Пять оставшихся игроков, стоящих лицом к варану, не заметили, как к их спинам тихонько подкрались вараны помельче и сразу все набросились, поедая.
В живых остался один Ординант. Наконец, бросив последнее заклинание – 
- Бич крапивы! – он ухлопал босса, и тот с долгим протяжным воем медленно завалился на спину.
Ординант выходнул – Ффух… - и сел на пол… и тут ему на голову внезапно и в полной тишине свалилось толстенное бревно.
Ой! А он не умер! У него еще 2 процента жизни осталось! Он пошевелился, и вслед первому туда же грохнулось второе и третье бревна!
Ну вот. Теперь от Ординанта тоже остался кокон, Барбирон свистнул своим – 
- Можно снимать невидимость и спокойно грабить коконы игроков и квестовый лут, включая тайники. Чисто сработано! Мы даже не получили от системы звания Агр! – обрадованно воскликнул он.
Радость эта имела вполне конкретную причину – его хозяева конечно выдали ему зелье Антиагр, выпив которое, игрок моментально терял красный значок АГР над головой, но предупредили – каждое сэкономленное зелье означает плюс 1000 игровых золотых на его счет.

----------


## Архимаг

*Атака 3. Юлия. Вольф Хыррр’Ым, детективное агенство Хыррр’Ым и племянники*

Ну что ж, пора приниматься за работу племяннику!
Это – непись. То есть неигровой персонаж. Пусть сидит, принимает заказы…
Оставив непися за себя в приемной детективного агенства, я вновь переместилась на место действия. Интуиция мне подсказывала, что тут что-то нечисто.
Активировав кулон Невидимости и на всякий случай еще укрепив его Кристаллом, я появилась в овраге за полянкой, где находились агры.
Осторожно вылезла, стараясь не шуметь, взлетела и приблизилась к аграм на 5 метров.
Магадын сидел на валуне и лениво рассматривал какой-то кулон.
- Можно… я оставлю этот кулон себе? – несмело спросила Леониколь.
Хм, странно. Странная для арга неуверенность в себе. Аргы – обычно просто наглые люди. Второй вид агров – неуверенные в себе дети без царя в голове, которые так реализуют свои комплексы.
Но в данном случае Леониколь – девушка взрослая. Что-то не сходится. Либо она должна быть наглая, либо она не должна быть агром.
- Нет, - после паузы небрежно сказал Магадын. – Жирно с тебя.
И Леониколь смолчала.
Хм… а может, это просто такой тип женщины? Есть же такие – им непременно нужен властный тип, которому они с радостью подчиняются (тьфу, подумала я, какая гадость).
Но гном Фафнир рассказывал, что по крайней мере с ним Леониколь общалась весьма раскованно.
Ладно, все равно время есть – понаблюдаем.
- Значит так, - безоговорочным тоном сказал Магадын. – Сейчас у всех свободное время. Аграми не работать, не светиться зря, просто отдыхаем как душе угодно. Через два часа собираемся в точке Икс, координаты скидываю вам на карты… - последовала пауза, видимо все смотрели на скидываемые координаты в своих картах.
- Всё, я пошел.
- У меня… - таким же придушенным тоном начала Леониколь.
- А мне насрать, что там у тебя, - грубо оборвал Магадын и исчез в телепорте.
М-да. Я чего-то не понимаю. А раз не понимаю – надо наблюдать дальше.
Переместиться вместе с Магадыном не вышло – простенькое заклинание слежения было оборвано мощным защитным контуром. Хм, а вот странно, если это рядовой игрок… хотя… маг 164 уровня – уже не рядовой игрок. Наверно, многим перешел дорогу своим грубым поведением. Тогда наличие такой мощной защиты понятно… Опять обращаться к Ашоту? Неохота, он не одобрит не игровые методы, да и пока за Магадыном ничего преступного не обнаружено.
Но… чтобы обнаружить – надо же последить!
Ладно, воспользуемся доступными средствами – а именно, последим за Леониколь. Вначале я думала просто поговорить с ней, спросить, чего это она гнома бросила. Но судя по ситуации, такого разговора не получится – она просто пошлет меня подальше.
Леониколь активировала телепорт… так-так, а вот это телепорт простой, к нему можно прицепиться… я переместилась вместе с Леониколь в Сайонтвилл. Ага, знакомое место – Легендарное кафе.
Леониколь вошла, кивнув стоящему на входе гному-охраннику. Так, значит, ее тут знают. Ну, невидимой пройти не удастся – накидываю личину Человек, Воин-лучник, круглая ушастая рожа, кожаная куртка… заплатив 100 золотых, прохожу.
Кафе защищено от прослушивания. Ваш артефакт «Курилка» деактивирован.
Ух ты. А как же я подслушивать буду? Перебираю артефакты в сумке: Дальний слух… только для открытых пространств, Ухо совы – только до уровня подслушиваемого 65, а уровень Леониколь выше, вот это наверно – Общая крыша, уровень 100. Усиливаю действие Кристаллом, добавляю Кольцом Архимага Невидимость для контрольных систем кафе… послушаем.
Леониколь села за столик, за котором сидело два эльфа.
- Привет, Ронаэль, - сказала она.
Ба, знакомые всё лица! Я ж его знаю!
- Привет, - буркнул Ронаэль.
- Что грустный?
- Так и ты не веселая сегодня.
- Это да. Надоел мне проклятый Магадын до чертиков…
- Ну так бросай нахрен.
- Бросишь его, как же… он же в реале меня знает.
Оп-па, вот так поворот! Но это всё равно не имеет отношения к моей основной задаче…
- Бросай. Запри дверь и не открывай – не будет же он ломать!
- А черт его знает, с него станется, что будет. Так, что у нас интересненького?
- Я продал карту Заброшенных земель Лангедрона двум фраерам. И сказал, чтобы данж открылся, нужно быть строго в 3 часа дня в начале пути, и успеть строго в 6 часов дня попасть на выход из данжа.
- А что там есть хорошего?
- Ну как. Победителям босса второго уровня выпадает рандомно – или одна из вещей эпического сета Короли Западных земель, или Посох ушедшего мага Вершителя, или кристалл Усиль заклинание в 10 раз, или веточка сельдерея.
- Что? Какая-такая веточка?
- А вот не понимаю. Перерыл весь форум – никто не знает, что за веточка. Вполне возможно, что-то новое – разработчики же не спят, если каждый день не придумывать новый квест – все пройдут всё известное и умрут со скуки… то есть убегут в другие игры.
- Случайно, не скрытый квест какой?
- А вполне возможно. Вот выкради – и попробуй!
- Не факт, что получится: если квест выдается в момент получения веточки, даже если я прихлопну игрока на выходе – квест на меня не перейдет.
- А это да, такое вполне вероятно.
- Да не вероятно, а факт. Квест украсть нельзя.
Ронаэль пожал плечами.
- Но да, остальные плюшки весьма существенны, за ними стоит поохотиться. Сетовый предмет можно отлично продать. – Леониколь доела свой салат и встала.
- Скоро шесть, пойду пограблю… - сказала она.
Следующее перемещение отправило нас – Леониколь и меня невидимую – к оврагу, вокруг которого росли веселые оранжевые кусты. На кустах висели красненькие ягодки с надписью «Съешь меня»
Ну да, съешь – и козленочком станешь… известная шутка разработчиков.
Леониколь встала сбоку норы, из которой должны были выйти игроки. При условии, конечно, что они победят босса второго уровня. Она наложила на арбалет пять стрел… ого, какие мощные заклинания наложены на стрелы – урой всех 66 уровня, змеиный яд 58 уровня, антищит 81 уровня.
Послышался шорох, из норы полезли игроки.
Первая появившаяся девушка отряхнулась от пыли и сказала:
- Ух, как хорошо выйти на солнышко после глухих и грязных пещер!
Леониколь подождала, пока вылезут все, игроков было пятеро, и сделала шаг в их сторону.
- А это кто? – спросила девушка-игрок.
- А я Агр, - спокойно сказала Леониколь и… включила красную надпись Агр над головой.
Вот этот фокус! Я видела системное состояние Леониколь – система пока не считала ее Агром, но надпись появились!
Хотя – а что здесь сложного? Система позволяет вешать над головой не только ник, а любую картинку. Нарисовала на картинке слово Агр, похожее на системное, и вуаля…
Но игроки переполошились – вскинули мечи, маг начал читать заклинание и поднял палец с файерболом…
- Бросайте лут на землю, и я, может быть, вас не убью, - наглым голосом, растягивая слова, сказала Леониколь.
Маг кинул фаейрбол – он разбился о щит Леониколь.
Тут Леониколь выпустила свои стрелы – ого, а они еще и менять траекторию могут – и поразила всех игроков.
Системное сообщение. Игрок Батыр 697 совершил нападение на игрока Леониколь. Игрок Батыр призается Агром, игрок Леониколь получает возможность убить игрока Батыра без признания Агром.
Вот хитрющая девка. Игроки увидели надпись Агр – и решили, что она уже нападает. А надпись была ложной картинкой, а не системным сообщением! Нарушение? Хм… скорее нет, прокол разработчиков. Надо потом сказать Ашоту, чтобы система запрещала вешать над головой обманные картинки Агр. 
В результате Агром оказался признан системой нападающий маг. К тому же, поскольку он был в группе, Леониколь смога убить всю группу, не становясь Агром.
Леониколь подошла к коконам, оставшимся от игроков, и собрала их вещи и их лут, вынесенный их данжа.
- Вау, а тут даже не только Нагрудник из сета Короли Западных земель, а еще и Великая Баф-аптечка! – вскричала она радостно. Вот гадюка.
Леониколь порылась в коконах, кое-что оставила – видимо, обнаглела настолько, что забирала только самые ценные вещи, которые можно продать на аукционе, и стала смотреть свой пейджер.
- Так…- пробормотала она. – К Хорошеньким холмам я не успеваю… Подземелье Великого Демонического Ящера уже игроками покинуто… Воскрешение Царевны-лягушки – а ты черт, игроки не победили, остались все дохлые в данже… Ну что ж, пойду на большую дорогу пограблю… - и с этими словами Леониколь телепортировалась на Главный дорожный тракт между Сайонтвиллем и Древопиллем.
Я переместилась вслед за ней.
Трактт был пуст. Леониколь посмотрела на кусок пергамента – что за пергамент? О, Зоркий глаз – неплохая штука, позволяет видеть происходящее на примерно километр вокруг. Ой, как бы она меня на этом пергаменте не увидела...
Я вновь временно усилила невидимость Кольцом Архимага.
Леониколь кого-то нашла, хмыкнула, потянула себя за мочку уха – видимо, размышляла.
- А не слишком ли силен этот маг? – рассеянно спросила она сама себя. – А, от неожиданного нападения не уйдет, - легкомысленно махнула рукой и пошла к повороту.
Положила на землю какой-то артефакт… повесила на соседнее с поворотом толстое дерево, похоже Баодуб, еще артефакт…
Встав за деревом, десять минут ждала, пока повозка с тремя игроками приблизится.
Но маг в повозке – ник Блестящий Алгол, маг боевой, уровень 96 – сумел разглядеть, вернее ему мощное охранное заклинание подсказало – на дороге опасность. Кулбрулей встал, телега остановилась. Маг сошел на землю.
Тут артефакт сработал – раздался взрыв. Мага и телегу окутало защитное облако, и они не пострадали.
- Ух ты, - воскликнул маг. – Партизаны!
- Какие в пенёк партизаны, - раздался с телеги голос лучницы Магдалины, уровень 104. – Здесь тебе не Куба, это скорее всего Аргы.
- А, то есть террористы, - разочарованно протянул маг, оглядываясь.
Я думала, Леониколь сбежит. Но она тянула – видимо, прикидывала, стоит связываться с магом 96 уровня и лучницей 102 уровня, при условии, что ловушка на дороге не сработала, или нет.
И опоздала.
Маг бросил сеть – Леониколь попала в сеть. Сработал защитный артефакт, сеть прогорела и образовалась дырка – но маг ее увидел.
- А, госпожа, Агр, добро пожаловать на бой! – радостно вскричал он.
И тут Леониколь дала промашку. Видимо, она подумала, что бросание сети системой будет расценено как нападение. Но, видимо, сеть была не смертельная – например информационная – и система не сочла действия мага нападением.
Леониколь вскинула арбалет и спустила три стрелы.
Маг создал защитный купол… и тут сработал второй артефакт – корни дерева взорвались и оно моментально ухнуло на телегу. В жизни так не бывает – огромное дерево имеет большую инерцию и валится полминуты… а тут УХ и дерево уже на телеге!
Третий участник группы – вольф Мартышка, менестрель, уровень 32 – тут же дал дуба. То есть умер.
-А-а-ах ты гадина!! –оскорбленно взревел маг. – Ну держись!
Над головой Леониколь загорелся красный значок Агр.
Магдалина вскинула свой лук… ого-го, он какой-то совсем огромный!
Натянула стрелу…
Маг кинул заклинание, Леониколь кинула пару артефактов – но тут она просчиталась. Она думала, что маг начнет строить защиту – а защита и так у него было мощная и кинутые артефакты рассыпались разноцветными вспышками-иголками.
Зато заклинание мага на секунду обездвижило Леониколь, и тут Магдалина спустила стрелу.
Стрела проткнула Леониколь и ее жизнь стала убывать по 10 единиц в секунду.
Леониколь полезла в сумку за Баф-аптечкой, но маг снова бросил мощное заклинание неподвижности. У Леониколь тоже была защита, так что заклинание остановило ее только на 5 секунд. Леониколь достала… малую Баф-аптечку.
А вот это зря! Глупая – жадная. Надо было в такой ситуации использовать найденную Великую Баф-аптечку – может быть, сумела бы убежать. То есть успела.
Но малая – это только 100 единиц жизни.
- Магдалина, пять стрел сразу! – крикнул маг и снова выпустил заклинание недвижимости.
Жизнь Леониколь после Баф-аптечки стала равна 100, но маг обездвижил ее, и Магдалина послушно выпустила пять стрел одну за другой.
Жизнь Леониколь быстро опустилась к 0, и ник погас… остался кокон.
Вот так и надо агру!
Но мне Блестящий Алгол сейчас неинтересен – угробил агра и молодец, так аграм и надо, но мне Леониколь нужна… А простой артефакт слежения перестал работать после того, как Леониколь ушла на перерождение.
Вот черт, снова придется ее искать… Но – надо.
Я телепортировалась к свою резиденцию, детективное агенство.
Вольф Кочерыжка, уровень 24, игровой племянник, вскочил и радостно крикнул:
- Тетушка!
- Клиенты были? – строго спросила я.
- Да нет, - отвел глаза Кочерыжка.
- А кто был?
- Да были… просто посмотрели прайсы на услуги, порасспрашивали и… ушли.
- Кто именно?
- Два человека, воин и чиновник, и один эльф.
- Понятно.
Я села за свой игровой компьютер и включила программу слежения.
Ага, вот она – Леониколь.
Я активировала телепорт и встряла в самый разгар непристойной сцены.
Я, разумеется, была под невидимостью. Переместилась я во двор какого-то дешевого трактира. Во дворе находились Бжыж, Магадын и Леониколь. Магадын… просто лупил Леониколь!
Лупил и орал:
- Дебилка недоношенная! Сколько раз говорил – не нападай на магов сильнее себя! Вообще не действуй в одиночку – нафига мы тогда группа! Сколько ты сосудов Антиагр потеряла, когда пошла на перерождение? А знаешь, сколько они стоят?!
Леониколь молчала и пыталась закрыться от него руками.
Магадын наконец устал и сказал:
- Это тебе так не пройдет! Сегодня я зайду и отлуплю тебя в реале, ибо в игре боли нет и тебе пофиг, что я тебя тут мутузю!
Бжыж пожал плечами:
- А оно надо, босс?
- Надо, Бжыж – серьезно ответил Магадын. – Ибо эта дура нас всех подставит – вот теперь маг побежит в игровую администрацию и спросит – а нафига разрешено делать зелье Антиагр?
- Так это же строго по правилам игры, - удивился Бжыж.
- Создано – по правилам. То есть по игровым законам физики игрового мира. Ну так и в реале можно по законам физики реала создать например бомбу. И что – полиция не арестует, если сосед скажет – а вон тот человек сделал бомбу?
- Э-э… - смутился Бжыж.
- Так что заткнись и не мешай мне воспитывать дуру, - поставил точку Магадын.
Он схватил Леониколь за ухо и потащил на улицу.
- Эй, что ты делаешь? – завизжала Леониколь.
- Боли в игре нет, - сказал Магадын, - так хоть на посмешище выставлю. 
Он протащил визжащую Леониколь за ухо через зал трактира, потаскал по улице перед трактиром и бросил на один из столов.
Гномы – посетители трактира одобрительно заорали, затопали и засвистели. Один из гномов, по виду пьяный в дупель, перевернул над Леониколь бутылку с самогоном:
- На, попей, охладись! – и захохотал.
Магадын вышел, Бжыж за ним, Леониколь убежала в какой-то сарай за трактиром.
Я тихонько переместилась поближе к сараю… О, а она там плачет!
Я отворила дверь и вошла в сарай.
Леониколь не глядя кинула средний файербол, он разбился о мою защиту.
- Тихо, - сказала я. – Я могу тебе помочь!
- Иди на… - матом заорала Леониколь.
- Ты так и будешь терпеть идиота Магадына?
Леониколь открыла рот и хотела крикнуть еще что-то, но замолчала, посмотрела на меня и удивленно спросила:
- Ты кто вообще?
- Я – детектив Хыррр’Ым из детективного агенства «Хыррр’Ым и племянники».
Леониколь истерически захохотала.
- Но игра игрой, а я поняла, что этот мерзавец тебе и в жизни мешает. Почему? Почему ты боишься его прогнать? В полицию заявить?
- Эй, - удивленно вытерла слезы Леониколь, - а ты что, а реале тоже полицейский?
- Нет, но скажем так, имею выходы на полицию…
- А-а… - разочарованно протянула Леониколь. – Тогда ты мне не поможешь. Вот если бы ты имела выходы на бандитов…
Понятно. Ну собственно один плохой человек шантажирует другого плохого… можно  не вмешиваться.
Но – заказ!
- Ну и что? Он чем-то тебя шантажирует? А трудно сообразить, что шантажируя, он заставит тебя сделать еще большее преступление и так по нарастающей.
- Не заставит… его только игра интересует… - вяло возразила Леониколь.
Внезапно засветился телепорт и прямо, чуть не на голову мне, свалился Магадын. И он тоже, оказывается, за Леониколь следил, паразит! А я не сообразила…
- Стоять! – заревел он и бросил в меня очень мощное заклинание обездвижения. Но я успела включить Сферу безмолвия. – Ты кто такое!? Ты как смеешь вмешиваться в чужие дела!? Найду в реале и убью!
- В реале? А если я в полицию в реале заявлю?
- А тогда я тебя медленно убью, на куски разрежу и в бетон закатаю! – заревел он. – А ты, Леониколь, дрянь такая, сегодня же пойдешь со мной брать Васину хазу!
Отлично. Нет, это не моя главная цель – это не рабовладельцы, это просто мелкий хулиган и мелкий преступник, но заказ выполнить надо и преступника наказать тоже надо.
Я нажала кнопку экстренной связи.
Одновременно произнесла:
- Вызываю администрацию! – и сдавила в руке круглый камень, который при этом засветился белым светом.
Сарай вокруг нас пропал… мы переместились в офисное помещение, перед нами стоял стол, за столом сидел офицер полиции…
Магадын как-то булькнул и вытаращил глаза.
Он рванул артефакт телепортации.
- Не надо дергать артефакты, - сказал полицейский. – Мы зафиксировали ваше заявление убить человека в реале. Выходите из игры, но не уходите из дома – сейчас к вам в реале едут полицейские для задержания. К вам это тоже относится, - добавил он, обращаясь к Леониколь.
- Спокойно, защититься от Магадына в реале тебе поможет твой давний знакомый – гном Фафнир, - сказала я Леониколь.
- Как!? А он тут причем? – удивилась та.
Я сжала артефакт вызова, и в офисе появился Фафнир.

*Атака 4. Сыщик Белый Корабельник и другие*

Сыщик стоял за деревом.
Он наблюдал за аграми, которые делили добычу.
Уже двадцать первую компанию по наводке клановых групп Вежливых Медведей он отследил – увы, действительно, Мих, который их глава, был прав – такое впечатление, что каждый четвертый игрок время от времени играет агром. Ничего общего с искомыми рабовладельцами они не имели…
Сыщик несколько удивился – в его представлении нормальному человеку убивать другого нормального человека, хоть бы даже и в игре – ненормально.
А вот поди ж ты…
Ну да, дети играют в войну, а в игре это делать интереснее – почти как на самом деле.
Сыщик сделал в памяти зарубку – прежде чем начать проверять подозрительных игроков, договориться с Ашотом – сразу по данным администрации проверять возраст реального игрока. Если там лет 15 – то скорее всего и не тратить время на проверку в игре – это дураковаляние, ничего общего не имеющее с преступниками, придумавшими рабовладение в игре.
Агры поделили добычу и телепортировались прочь.
У сыщика завибрировал пейджер. Пришло сообщение от игрока клана Вежливые Медведи – «портируйся в Легендарное кафе, столик у скульптуры синего эльфа, там игрок Вась-Вась рассказывает интересные вещи»
Сыщик телепортировался.
Заплатил 100 золотых на входе. Вошел, огляделся – ого, а кафе огромное, иной ресторан меньше… Пройдя мимо Фонтана с водой, текущей вверх ногами, и Танцующих пальм, он увидел большой стол, за которым сидело не меньше 12 человек и эльфов, в их компании находился некий Вась-Вась.
Сыщик взял стул и придвинулся к столу.
- И вот, - рассказывал Вась-Вась, - я говорю Иннокентию 64: «Бросай своё агрское ремесло – после такой находки ты сможешь гораздо больше заработать как маг развития, создавая артефакты роста». А Иннокентий так грустно: «Не могу…». А почему, говорю я. Он: Ну… обещал… Что обещал!? Кому обещал!? Быть агром обещал!? Э-э… это что, у тебя девушка, что ли, требует, чтобы ты был агром!? «Да нет, - говорит Иннокентий. – В рабстве я… не могу не быть агром – должен каждый день отбыть два часа агром. А в остальное время – могу делать что угодно».
- Атас! – не поверила эльфийка с зелеными волосами. 
- Брехня, - сказал другой воин, гремя кружкой с эльфийским элем.
- Ну вышел из игры и всё, - поддакнул третий. – В крайнем случае – например, если клан обещал мочить везде и всегда – ну создал новый аккаунт и всё. И никто не знает.
- Не скажи, - заспорили другие игроки. – Иногда в аккаунт столько денег, пота и труда вбито, что потерять жалко, лучше даже какие-то не очень интересные задачи делать, если кто-то очень мощный потребовал.
Когда Вась-Вась встал и вышел из кафе, сыщик какое-то время шел рядом. Затем, когда Вась-Вась остановился у какой-то лавки, подошел и тронул за рукав.
- Кажется, вы знакомый Иннокентия 64? – спросил он. – А то я Иннокентию когда-то задолжал лут – не могли найденный в скрытом данже золотой шлем Атанаса поделить, я забрал и обещал его долю отдать золотом. И потом как-то потерял связь…
Вась-Вась внимательно и даже подозрительно посмотрел на Белого Корабельника, но услышав про золото, просиял:
- Отдайте мне! А я при встрече передам Иннокентию!
- Я бы все-таки хотел отдать из рук в руки, - упрямо сказал сыщик. – Ну а вам за помощь… дам 30 золотых!
- Да давайте всё! Я передам! – уверенно стал твердить Вась-Вась. – Просто Иннокентий сейчас сдает сессию и редко появляется в игре – вы его неделю ловить будете! А я передам, как только он появится!
- Таки нет, - Корабельник изображал из себя упрямого твердолобого крестьянина. – Договорились – из руки в руки – значит, из рук в руки!
Вась-Вась был недоволен, но долго спорить не стал – сказал:
- Ну ладно. Встретить Иннокентия 64 вы сможете в кафе Сторица, с утречка, только он, я ж говорю, сейчас далеко не каждую неделю заходит.
Получив свои 30 золотых, он тут же вошел в лавку и обратился к гному:
- Ну-с, показывай свой знаменитый Молот, откалывающий алмазы от простого камня!
Сыщик на всякий случай накинул на игрока Вась-Вась админский проверочный поводок – пусть сотрудники Ашота его проверят, а сам переместился в кафе Сторица.
Стенки кафе были разрисованы золотыми монетами – одна монета крупно и из нее высыпаются, как бы размножаются, десятки более мелких – тоже золотых.
Огляделся. Ну да, полдень, никакого Иннокентия в помине нет. Ну ладно, поспрашиваем персонал.
Подойдя к бармену-гному, сыщик сказал:
- Ищу я Иннокентия 64, задолжал ему немного золотишка…
- А, - сказал гном. – Это отлично, может быть он сможет выкупиться из рабства.

= = = 

Красивая зеленая лужайка в землях вольных хлебопашцев.
Щебечут птички, невдалеке журчит маленькая неглубокая речушка.
Пригревает солнышко, летают бабочки с разноцветными крыльями. С одной стороны виднеется лесочек, из которого вышли на лужайку четверо молодых людей – Сфинкс, воин мечник , Мона, воин лучник, Вершитель 77, воин мечник и Галадриэль 483, эльф, маг целитель.
- О! – воскликнула Галадриэль. – вот отличное место для пикника!
- Не спеши, - тормознул ее Вершитель. – На таких лужайках в игре обычно реализованы какие-то хитрости – или хищные кустики, поедающие людей, или хищные птички… или даже проваливающаяся земля, а там яма, а в яме вервольф!
- Фу, - поморщилась Галадриэль. – А вот и нет – я запоминаю всё – в империи Оллеграф такое сплошь и рядом, а вот в земле вольных землепашцев – так и нет, тут обычно лужайки – это лужайки, и никаких бяк не предусмотрено. И молодцы разрабы, правильно сделали – ведь не только воевать, иногда и отдохнуть на просто красивой природе хочется!
- Сейчас выйдут из-за угла Агры и дадут прикурить… - сказал Сфинкс.
Засветился телепорт, из которого вышли пятеро людей в потертых, местами сломанных, местами просто грязных разномастных доспехах.
- Ой! – прижала пальцы ко рту Галадриэль. – Сглазил!
- Эй, вы, - хриплым пропитым голосом сказал главарь в рогатом шлеме и сразу кинул Зеленый яд, - быстро скидываем шмотку и весь лут. Если успеете убежать – то даже не убьем!
Над его головой сразу после броска Зеленого яда засветилась надпись Агр.
- Мы будет сражаться! – храбро воскликнул Сфинкс, поднял древний меч и бросился вперед.
Агры слаженно кинули заклинания, сразу пять – Стрела Андийца, Трещина Земли, кривая сабля, косой взгляд, умри сладко!
Щит Сфинкса сдох после первой же Стрелы Андийца, попав во внезапно образовавшуюся в земле у его ног Трещину, он споткнулся, а кривая сабля, выписав замысловатую кривую вокруг Сфинкса, снесла ему голову.
- Ура-а-а-а! –закричал Вершитель и тоже бросился вперед.
- Вот же идиоты нам попались, - пробормотал главарь банды агров и последовательно ухлопал остальных троих.
Агры подошли к месту гибели игроков.
- А где коконы? – вертя головой вокруг, удивленно спросил один из агров, в самых драных доспехах.
- Не понял, - главарь тоже удивился.
Тут из воздуха, где, казалось бы, ничего нет – в сторону агров быстро полетели Кристаллы холода. Агры от неожиданности не смогли уклониться, только главарь отпрыгнул – но Кристаллов было брошено с запасом, всё равно в главаря угодил один кристалл.
Агры временно заморозились, и точно так же из воздуха на них упала Ловчая сеть.
Сеть связала агров и сковала их движения.
И вдруг… Сфинкс, Галадриэль, Вершитель и Мона появились рядом со связанными аграми – живые и здоровые!
- Что за хрень? – возопил один из агров, самый нетерпеливый.
- А вот так вам, - злобно сверкнув глазами, сказала Галадриэль. – Не зря мы потратили весь прошлый лут на покупку двух мощных заклинаний – заклинание Имитации - вы видите не нас, а изображение нас – а настоящие мы невидимые идем на 100 метров дальше – и Ловчую сеть очень высокого уровня! Так что, господа агры, вам полный капут! – после чего воины спокойно подошли и снесли голову аграм, а Мона еще и запулила в них своими стрелами.
- А-а-а-а! – завопил самый молодой агр. – Поймаю убью! Пытать буду! Рот заклею! Ногти вырву! Ноги за голову заверну!
Мона брезгливо поморщилась, подняла лук, и стрела проткнула рот агра. Агр булькнул, замолчал и исчез.[/scroll]

----------


## Архимаг

Гора не идет к Магомету, Магомет идет к горе, говорит пословица.
Бумажные книги издать проблема, издатели новичков боятся - рынок падает и падает...
Издал книгу за свой счет!
Обложка:



Cкоро появится на прилавках Библиоглобуса, Читай-города и других сетях, а также в интернет-магазинах, Озон и т.д.

Ну а кто хочет скачать у пиратов... тот идет и скачивает у пиратов :lol:

----------

